# Ya tengo localizado otro valor con mucho potencial



## Depeche (13 Ago 2013)

Muy buenas,ya he localizado otro valor con gran potencial alcista.
Se trata de un valor que a priori las últimas noticias que habían salido no eran muy positivas,pero que veo que ha hecho un soporte fuerte y finalizado su tendencia bajista.
Es para perfiles arriesgados,pero con un potencial de subida muy elevado,hablamos de un 50% como mínimo.
Todos sus indicadores me hacen pensar que no le queda mucho para tener un buen escape al alza.
Quien esté interesado que me envie privado.


----------



## Refinanciado (13 Ago 2013)

Y para que sea rentable a partir de cuanto se puede meter?


----------



## djun (13 Ago 2013)

Dices que es para perfiles arriesgados. ¿Pero por análisis fundamental piensas que es un buen valor?.
O ¿hasta qué porcentaje como máximo podría bajar?


----------



## Depeche (13 Ago 2013)

A ver, digo que es para perfiles arriesgados, pero estoy convencido de que es valor seguro,el 30 de este mes presentará resultados, y por el sector al que pertenece no me cabe la menor duda de que se encuentra en un cambio de tendencia,habiendo finalizado tendencia bajista, y ahora tienen que salir noticias positivas en las próximas semanas,yo estoy deseando entrar ya, a ver si salta ya Campofrio y hago cambio de cromos.


----------



## Roninn (13 Ago 2013)

Sigh, la curiosidad mato al gato. Privado enviado.

Disclaimer: Considero a Depeche un buen trader.

_Happy hunting fellas_


----------



## Depeche (13 Ago 2013)

Si no lo digo en abierto aún es porque aún no estoy dentro,en cuanto haya comprado este valor lo publicaré en abierto,pero pueden pasar dias,ya que no pienso vender campofrio a menos de 6 euros. Espero que suba lo antes posible,pero el aspecto es bueno,creo que podemos estar tranquilos los invertidos en Campofrio,la cuestión es que no se dispare mucho este valor mientras tanto,hoy sube ya poco más de un 3 por ciento.


----------



## Dudosillo (13 Ago 2013)

Privado enviado y RECIBIDO.

GRACIAS.


----------



## Cordoba (13 Ago 2013)

Presidente de tu club de fan he envído privado. Gracias

Sigo esperando.


----------



## Roninn (13 Ago 2013)

Recibido.

Al radar list

Thanks for the info! Tanto salga bien como mal.


----------



## toroloco (13 Ago 2013)

Te he escrito un mp pero parece como que no ha salido...será que tienes la bandeja llena?


----------



## Rexter (13 Ago 2013)

Yo me esperaré a que lo hagas público, siempre me interesa ver los valores que propone la gente aunque nunca me fío de lo que se dice en internet, pero viene bien ver el porqué de que la gente elija ciertos valores.


----------



## Don Pedro (13 Ago 2013)

En cuanto pueda te mando un mp, que la App del móvil no me deja.
Gracias por compartir tu trabajo a pesar de las críticas.


----------



## malcom1986 (13 Ago 2013)

Depeche yo también te mandé un MP pero debes tener la bandeja de entrada a full!!

Gracias por compartir tus pensamientos y sabiduría!


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Ago 2013)

El del tag es una nenaza. En realidad el único owned de Depeche es uno del que todos agradecemos fallara en su predicción, e incluso fallando no dudo que "algo vió" en lo que analizase.


----------



## Algas (13 Ago 2013)

Yo también te he enviado un privado Depeche :Baile:


----------



## Arctic (13 Ago 2013)

coN las pistas que Ha dado depecHe yO inTuyo algo..


----------



## Algas (13 Ago 2013)

Por las pistas que has dado creo que ya sé cuál puede ser , a ver si he acertado, xDDDD.

[MODE Casino OFF]


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Ago 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Por las pistas que has dado creo que ya sé cuál puede ser , a ver si he acertado, xDDDD.
> 
> [MODE Casino OFF]



Pistas? Si te ha enviado un MP no hay "pista" :


----------



## Algas (13 Ago 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Pistas? Si te ha enviado un MP no hay "pista" :



Todavía no tengo mi MP... y lo espero cual yonki .


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Ago 2013)

Depeche, vacía tu bandeja de entrada. Primer aviso.


----------



## begginer (13 Ago 2013)

Enviado privado


----------



## mpbk (13 Ago 2013)

joder privados para estas cosas?

decid ya el nombre del valor....que va a subir igual estemos o no comprados si tiene que subir.


----------



## gurrumino (13 Ago 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> joder privados para estas cosas?
> 
> decid ya el nombre del valor....que va a subir igual estemos o no comprados si tiene que subir.



Nada , que se pringuen , que luego hay mucho llorón.


----------



## Cordoba (13 Ago 2013)

Bueno que alguien que lo conozca me lo pase por privado, soy seguidor de depeche,Y parece que se ha dormido. a los que les fastidia sus recomendaciones que se recuezan sin saberlo, ya que por orgullo no mandaran privados.
Saludos


----------



## bentox (13 Ago 2013)

Por lo visto tendrá varios privados, seguro que en cuanto pueda nos contesta a los que le hemos enviado privados.


----------



## Depeche (13 Ago 2013)

Ahora empiezo a contestar a los 44 privados,a parte de unos 25 que contesté esta mañana.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Ago 2013)

Ya que estamos, mandamelo a mí también por favor.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bonobubble (14 Ago 2013)

tiene sabor a chocolate?


----------



## Depeche (14 Ago 2013)

Por fin he terminado de responder a los privados informando del valor.
A ver si tenemos suerte y podemos entrar y compartimos alegrias por buenas ganancias.


----------



## taipan (14 Ago 2013)

Enviado privado.


----------



## karlilatúnya (14 Ago 2013)

Enviado privado


----------



## locojaen (14 Ago 2013)

si coincide con la que tenia en mi 'radar', con el poco volumen que viene moviendo, el dia que entremos los de burbuja la petamos hacia arriba jajajaja incluso la entrada de alguno la manda a subasta ::


----------



## Sideshow Bob (14 Ago 2013)

parece que hoy no ha ido al cole... :


----------



## simontemplario (14 Ago 2013)

Enviando privado que me fio de Depeche.


----------



## locojaen (14 Ago 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> si coincide con la que tenia en mi 'radar', con el poco volumen que viene moviendo, el dia que entremos los de burbuja la petamos hacia arriba jajajaja incluso la entrada de alguno la manda a subasta ::




en esta... alguien entró, con tan solo 1200€ ha subido la acción un 2,40%....


----------



## Roninn (14 Ago 2013)

I´m in.

Resistencia cercana. 

El risk/reward es aceptable.


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (14 Ago 2013)

Pues ni con las pistas se de que valor se trata...
No quiero saturar aún mas a Depeche pero no me queda mas remedio....
¡Privado! 
No me vendría mal para mejorar mi media de bolsia


----------



## BlueLaser (14 Ago 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> en esta... alguien entró, con tan solo 1200€ ha subido la acción un 2,40%....



Alguien ha comprado 20.000 títulos mas o menos a esa hora


----------



## bonobubble (14 Ago 2013)

Las que tienen sabor de chocolate estan subiendo fuerte, no será ese las que habeis recomendado?


----------



## BlueLaser (14 Ago 2013)

bonobubble dijo:


> Las que tienen sabor de chocolate estan subiendo fuerte, no será ese las que habeis recomendado?



Sabor de chocolate? Da más pistas a ver...


----------



## karlilatúnya (14 Ago 2013)

Privado recibido,gracias Depeche.


----------



## Roninn (14 Ago 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Sabor de chocolate? Da más pistas a ver...



Chocolate del continuo es Natra. +9,48% en estos momentos.


----------



## BlueLaser (14 Ago 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Chocolate del continuo es Natra. +9,48% en estos momentos.



Mmm..., yo estuve ahí hace unas semanas siguiendo una recomendación de SelfBank, salí con buenos plusvis.

Envía un privado a Depeche, el te dirá cual es el valor que tiene analizado.


----------



## bonobubble (14 Ago 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Mmm..., yo estuve ahí hace unas semanas siguiendo una recomendación de SelfBank, salí con buenos plusvis.
> 
> Envía un privado a Depeche, el te dirá cual es el valor que tiene analizado.



eso haré al final


----------



## duroncete (14 Ago 2013)

Gracias por el Mp, Depeche, seguire el valor con atencion, un saludo


----------



## juanfer (14 Ago 2013)

De que valor habláis?


----------



## CarpeDiem (14 Ago 2013)

Me uno a los agradecimientos :fiufiu:


----------



## malibux (15 Ago 2013)

Alguien que me lo diga, por simple curiosidad? (no money yet)


----------



## Dudosillo (15 Ago 2013)

Ojo.que hay noticias de última nota sobre este valor.
Me temo que no muy buenas.
No.se poner el enlace con la tablet.
Mirad el economista.es


----------



## Cordoba (15 Ago 2013)

La verdad es que parece que entrar es ir contra corriente, ha abierto con brusca bajada, pero parece que recupera, alguien debería opinar sobre como puede repercutir la noticia sobre el valor, por si acaso creo que es importantísimo colocar stop-loss , en el articulo habla incluso de posible concurdso de acreedores.


----------



## enda (15 Ago 2013)

en la junta general que se celebro ayer,

1 - se aprobaron las cuentas del 2012
2 - se votó en contra de ampliación de capital
3 - se aprobó la posibilidad de emitir obligaciones, bonos, notas, pagaré
4 - se dio facultad al cosejo de administración para ejecutar los acuerdos de la junta de accionistas

Que se hayan aprobado las cuentas por mayoría es bueno, y creo que antes de una ampliación de capital es mejor emisión de deuda.

Otra noticia es que atrasan un mes el pago de intereses a una empresa del grupo dentro de los términos del acuerdo.

Por cierto, el director financiero cambió el mes pasado.


----------



## Don Pedro (15 Ago 2013)

Mp recibido, muchas gracias por la información.


----------



## Algas (15 Ago 2013)

Personalmente veo este valor con mucho riesgo, me faltan señales para entrar. 

De momento lo veré desde la barrera. Espero que os dé muchas alegrías .

En cualquier caso, gracias Depeche por la info


----------



## yogurtero (15 Ago 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Alguien ha comprado 20.000 títulos mas o menos a esa hora



¿Dónde se puede ver el movimiento de títulos por compañía?


----------



## Fran22 (15 Ago 2013)

Recibido, muchas gracias.


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Ago 2013)

Bastante complicado entrar en este valor viendo los resultados de la ultima junta. Lo cual no quiere decir que no sea una buena oportunidad, conozco empresas personalmente que habiendo conseguido refinanciar su deuda han despegado y subido como la espuma, pero tambien todos conocemos ejemplos contrarios.

Tu como lo ves Depeche, sigue pareciendote buena para entrar ahora ?


----------



## Depeche (16 Ago 2013)

Buena no, buenísima


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Ago 2013)

Entonces ¿ la bolsa ya no se hunde ?


----------



## Rafacoins (16 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Buena no, buenísima



He recibido tu email con el dato, y me he estado informando.
La bajada de los dos ultimos años, y el que se mantenga plano durante dos meses despierta a la imaginacion, hace pensar de que se trataria de otro FCC, sin embargo te aconsejo que te informes mejor puesto que las noticias de esa empresa parecen mas negativas que positivas.

Lo que tu comentas sobre que se beneficiara de Eurovegas no se de donde lo habras sacado puesto que no he encontrado info al respecto.
Imagino que lo diras porque la empresa es española y EuroVegas estara en España, pero no te confundas puesto que en un proyecto tan importante como ese, lo que menos importa es el coste del transporte de las maquinas recreativas. No me extrañaria que terminaran comprando las tragaperras en China.

Por respeto a ti, no dire el nombre de la empresa, sin embargo si nos exmimes del "voto de silencio" pondre mas info de lo que he visto de esa empresa asi lo comentamos entre todos


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Ago 2013)

Tengo abierta una orden de compra en 1.24. Soy un gambler degenerado, lo se.

Cualquier info sobre la empresa es de agradecer. Se que despues de la ultima junta se han hablado mas cosas malas que buenas, pero tengo buen feeling sobre el negocio de la empresa, ademas... ya se sabe... que quien no arriesga no gana...


----------



## LexNostrand (16 Ago 2013)

Hoy ha salido una noticia que no parece traer nada bueno...


----------



## Mr.T (16 Ago 2013)

Una pregunta Depeche ¿Cómo ves la opción de deshacer posiciones en campofrío ahora mismo y entrar en este valor (o en solaria)? Por un lado hablas de un potencial mucho más alto para estos que para campofrío pero sin embargo mantienes posiciones exclusivamente en este último (si no recuerdo mal)

Entiendo que puede ser por una cuestión de riesgo (más segura campofrío que las otras dos) o de tiempos (crees que todavía se puede aprovechar la supuesta inminente subida de campofrío antes de que las otras dos se lancen)

Lo digo porque campofrío está soporíferamente plana desde hace semanas y quien sabe si puede seguir así mucho tiempo.

Como siempre gracias y un saludo.


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Ago 2013)

Es posible que las malas noticias que corren sobre esta empresa no busquen otra cosa que bajar o mantener el precio bajo para hacerse con un mayor control a un precio bajo y luego hacerlo subir.



PD: Al final no me ha entrado la orden de compra. Habra que esperar al lunes...


----------



## LexNostrand (16 Ago 2013)

Yo si quieres te mando el link en un mp, pero vamos que aun así Depeche tendrá razón.. yo no soy quien para decir lo contrario


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Ago 2013)

Recientemente un "fondo buitre" se ha hecho con un porcentaje de la compañia. La propuesta de ampliacion de capital en la junta (seguramente por parte de este fondo) no se ha aprobado (la mayoria no la tiene el fondo sino los fundadores, los cuales se habran opuesto). Si se oponen es porque no les interesa diluir su participacion o porque no tienen liquidez para aportar su parte. 

Desde luego tiene pinta que si consiguen refinanciar va a subir como la espuma.

Depeche, arrojanos un poco de luz.


----------



## Depeche (16 Ago 2013)

Paciencia, llegará su momento, quizá no sube pero tampoco baja, respecto a lo de campofrio yo no la cambiaría, lo más probable seria que al día siguiente de vender subiera cómo la espuma, suele pasar.


----------



## mpbk (16 Ago 2013)

hay muchos chicharros subiendo, y ese en concreto no me dice nada


----------



## LexNostrand (16 Ago 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> hay muchos chicharros subiendo, y ese en concreto no me dice nada



Ponlos por aquí anda


----------



## Roninn (20 Ago 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Recientemente un "fondo buitre" se ha hecho con un porcentaje de la compañia.



El mismo distressed fund que compro La Seda :Aplauso:

Por cierto, volumen de los dioses que se mueve en esta accion.

¿Alguien con profundidad de mercado podria comentar como va el bid/ask?

Saludos,


----------



## Depeche (20 Ago 2013)

2185 titulos en bid a 1,23 y 1517 en ask a 1,25

El hecho de que se esté secando el volumen es bueno de cara al futuro de la acción, el problema es que no quiero que salte todavía al alza,tiene que saltar antes Campofrio,a ver si aguanta un poco Codere si subir.
Por cierto, ya no hace falta mantener el secreto,ya lo sabe todo el mundo, que el valor del que yo hablo es CODERE.


----------



## toroloco (20 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Paciencia, llegará su momento, quizá no sube pero tampoco baja, respecto a lo de campofrio yo no la cambiaría, lo más probable seria que al día siguiente de vender subiera cómo la espuma, suele pasar.



Sólo hace falta que venda yo....es mi sino, vender y a continuación sube como la espuma...


----------



## locojaen (20 Ago 2013)

Chicharrus maximus,

o lo petamos o nos petarán; no habrá punto intermedio. Pinta que lo hará para arriba, pero... quien tiene la platita de verdad decidirá que hacer con nuestros culos...


----------



## toroloco (20 Ago 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> Chicharrus maximus,
> 
> o lo petamos o nos petarán; no habrá punto intermedio. Pinta que lo hará para arriba, pero... quien tiene la platita de verdad decidirá que hacer con nuestros culos...



Y aquí es donde interviene la confianza que podamos tener en nuestro gurú Sr. Depeche.


----------



## merkax (20 Ago 2013)

¿Cuánto tiempo crees que tenemos para entrar?


----------



## burbuilazale (20 Ago 2013)

¿y esto?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/452859-codere-default-selectivo.html

S&P rebaja a default selectivo el rating de Codere: duda sobre su capacidad de pago


Duda sobre su capacidad para abonar los intereses de sus bonos
La compañía de juego pidió la semana pasada una prórroga de un mes


Codere está en la cuerda floja

La agencia de calificación crediticia ha rebajado en un escalón la calificación a largo plazo de Codere, que pasa así desde 'CC' a "impago selectivo" o 'SD', después de que la compañía de juego española anunciara la semana pasada la suspensión del pago de intereses de 300 millones de dólares en deuda senior con vencimiento en 2019.

La empresa de juego decidió la semana pasada no dotar a su filial luxemburguesa de los fondos necesarios para abonar los intereses de sus bonos, emitidos en dólares, y utilizar el periodo de gracia de treinta días previsto para aplazar el pago.

Bajo el criterio de la agencia, el postergamiento del pago de los intereses o del principal de la deuda es equivalente a un impago si la nueva fecha de abono es posterior a los cinco días siguientes a la fecha incialmente establecida. 

"No creemos que el grupo hará los pagos en los cinco días laborales siguientes a la fecha fijada, porque está contemplando diversas opciones respecto a la refinanciación y de su estructura de capital en general", añadió S&P. 

Por otro lado, la agencia indicó que entiende que Codere está al día en el pago del resto de sus obligaciones, incluyendo los títulos con vencimiento a 2015. "Rebajaríamos el 'rating' de Codere a 'D' (Default) si la empresa no hace frente a la totalidad de sis actuales obligaciones de deuda", advirtió. 

Asimismo, la calificadora de riesgos señaló que Codere está reestructurando su balance debido a que "su estructura de capital había llegado a ser insostenible en vista de las recientes tendencias operativas negativas", incluyendo las relacionadas con la prohibición de fumar en Argentina, los cierres de salones de juego en México y los mayores impuestos en Italia. 

"Seguiremos los progresos de Codere en la reestructuración de su capital durante los próximos meses y, consecuentemente, reevaluaremos el rating, teniendo en cuenta las perspectivas de negocio del grupo, su nueva estructura de capital y el impacto de cualquier reorganización", indicó la agencia. 

Respecto a la liquidez de la compañía española, S&P calificó la situación de Codere como "débil", lo que refleja la reciente decisión de aplazar el pago de intereses de su deuda con vencimiento a 2019, así como el perfil de vencimientos de deuda a corto plazo de la empresa. 

"Creemos que las fuentes de liquidez de Codere son insuficientes para cumplir sus obligaciones de deuda a corto plazo", advirtió la agencia de calificación crediticia. 

Las acciones de Codere concluyeron la sesión de este martes en la Bolsa de Madrid con una revalorización del 1,63%, hasta cerrar en 1,25 euros por título.


----------



## Cordoba (20 Ago 2013)

La verdad Depeche es que acojina un poco la noticia, no se sí hay intereses ocultos para hacerla volar, pero si no es así esto es muy raro, de los tres valores q recomiendas es el que menos claro lo veo.


----------



## Depeche (20 Ago 2013)

Ya lo veréis,vuelvo a repetir que cuando en una acción salen noticias negativas y se duda de su viabilidad suele ser por un motivo,para que no entren pequeños inversores,porque se está acumulando fuerte y va a subir con fuerza.
El tiempo me dará o quitará la razón.


----------



## Robopoli (21 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Ya lo veréis,vuelvo a repetir que cuando en una acción salen noticias negativas y se duda de su viabilidad suele ser por un motivo,para que no entren pequeños inversores,porque se está acumulando fuerte y va a subir con fuerza.
> El tiempo me dará o quitará la razón.



O porque realmente va a pegar un petardazo en el peor sentido de la palabra ::

Dicho esto yo he entrado un poquito y con mucho miedo. A ver si es verdad que sube y pasamos de las cañas por lo de Solaria a comilona por Codere y Campofrío


----------



## Robopoli (22 Ago 2013)

Codere, abocada a la venta de activos para saldar su deuda | Empresas | Cinco Días

Si el becario que se queda en Agosto en cincodias lo pone tan negro esto sólo puede subir!

Me encanta la frase de:
"sigue despertando la desconfianza de inversores, agencias e incluso de los propios accionistas."


----------



## merkax (22 Ago 2013)

Lleva un tiempo con muy malas noticias, pero su bajada ha ido frenando poco a poco, a ver si hiciera suelo y despegara.


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Ago 2013)

Depeche ves bien poner un SL en algun punto o vamos sin red ?


----------



## bentox (22 Ago 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Depeche ves bien poner un SL en algun punto o vamos sin red ?



Creo recordar que habló de la perdida de 1,20€ como nivel a vigilar...
Pero mejor que te lo diga depeche


----------



## rory (22 Ago 2013)

Bajar de los 1,20 euros no era nada bueno y hoy ha tocado los 1,19 en algún momento.


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Ago 2013)

Precisamente por eso preguntaba, hoy anda ahi en esos valores y no se si vender con perdidas o aguantar...


----------



## Depeche (22 Ago 2013)

Yo no pondría stop-loss, creo que no le queda mucho.


----------



## Dudosillo (22 Ago 2013)

Depeche, aunque no es el hilo, dime por favor como ves el ibex, ¿y en el corto plazo?.
Gracias.


----------



## 1965 (22 Ago 2013)

Reconocen errores en las pérdidas de 2012 (son mayores que las que anunciaron), el juego salvo lo de loterías del estado va cayendo... No se, yo no lo veo


----------



## calimero215 (22 Ago 2013)

Depeche si lo ves bien podrias dar una vision en conjunto de como ves el valor. Evolucion posible precio de salida. Etc etc etc Lo digo porque a la vista esta que el valor en cuestion ya no es un secreto y tras tocar hoy los 1,19 muchos tenemos el culete apretao. Si no fuera por la credibilidad que atesoras estoy seguro que ni cristo le hubiera metido un euro a este valor. Un saludo y si ves ruina avisa que soltemos lastre


----------



## merkax (22 Ago 2013)

En estas últimas semanas ya tocó los 1,2 un par de veces, pero de ahí no ha bajado.


----------



## Depeche (22 Ago 2013)

YO el valor lo veo muy bien, si pudiera compraría ahora.


----------



## LexNostrand (23 Ago 2013)

Se que es muy complicado pero donde está tu precio objetivo? ¿Más o menos?


----------



## Cordoba (23 Ago 2013)

Poquísimo movimiento, no se sí esto es normal, pero después de la calma.......



Na de na. Eso es bueno, es malo? Ya veremos. Parece q esta esperando a q salte campofrio para q algunos puedan entrar.


----------



## Depeche (23 Ago 2013)

Que rabía,Codere está a punto de romper al alza con fuerza,posiblemente mañana,y no me va a dar tiempo a entrar.
Hasta que no venda Campofrio no puedo,tampoco le queda mucho a campofrio,pero desgraciadamente creo que va a subir primero Codere.


----------



## Neu___ (23 Ago 2013)

Pues mira que yo trabajo en el sector y, desde el punto de vista fundamental, casi la veo como una empresa en quiebra. Supongo que el tiempo quitará o dará razones.


----------



## Cordoba (23 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Que rabía,Codere está a punto de romper al alza con fuerza,posiblemente mañana,y no me va a dar tiempo a entrar.
> Hasta que no venda Campofrio no puedo,tampoco le queda mucho a campofrio,pero desgraciadamente creo que va a subir primero Codere.



Me da la sensación por este y otro mensaje que escribes que no sabes que hoy es viernes y no jueves. Por sí vale de algo jjjj


----------



## Depeche (23 Ago 2013)

Cierto,ahora pensaba que era jueves,es lo que tiene estar de vacaciones,pues la semana que viene será la buena.


----------



## calimero215 (23 Ago 2013)

Depeche a que precio las venderías tu si hubieras comprado???


----------



## Cordoba (23 Ago 2013)

Por ai te vale dee algo yo entre a 1,28, con lo que ahora llevo perdidas, solo quee confió en el valor............bueno miento confió en depeche, aunque me esta dando un fin de vacaciones que se parecen a la fábula del lobo y las ovejas, que estamos tanto que viene el lobo que viene el lobo que basta que te salgas, para que aparezca el lobo y haga volar el valor y yo a verlas venir.


----------



## Depeche (23 Ago 2013)

calimero215 dijo:


> Depeche a que precio las venderías tu si hubieras comprado???



No lo sé,primero tendrían que subir,y ya se vería.


----------



## merkax (26 Ago 2013)

Hoy parece que tampoco será el día


----------



## Depeche (26 Ago 2013)

Mejor,te lo digo en serio,quiero que sea la semana que viene para poder entrar,a ver si tengo suerte,tengo que vender Campofrio para poder entrar,a ver si salta una y le meto a la otra después.


----------



## mpbk (26 Ago 2013)

estan saltando todos los peques......tavex, adolfo dominguez,....


----------



## Depeche (26 Ago 2013)

Le queda poco a este,lo malo es que el viernes presenta resultados y me temo que se va a disparar,y me quedaré fuera del principio de la subida.


----------



## Cordoba (26 Ago 2013)

A mi es el que más miedo me da, aunque resulta curioso q con lo mal q van Mo baje de 1,2


----------



## calimero215 (27 Ago 2013)

A 1,20 en estos momentos. Esperemos que el viernes aparezcan buenas noticias


----------



## Depeche (27 Ago 2013)

Yo voy a entrar hoy con unas pocas


----------



## rory (27 Ago 2013)

¿Ha cerrado en 1,19 E?


----------



## Cordoba (28 Ago 2013)

rory dijo:


> ¿Ha cerrado en 1,19 E?



Alguien comento que era peligroso el limite de 1,2 no se si esto es mala señal, imagino que cuando depeche entra, es porque lo ve claro, yo ando chungo con este valor, entre en 1,28 imagínate .::::::


----------



## Depeche (28 Ago 2013)

Para mi el punto de inflexión está en 1,15 euros, si perdiera ese nivel si sería malo de verdad.


----------



## mario_sg (28 Ago 2013)

Los socios de Codere ahorran impuestos con firmas en Holanda y Luxemburgo - elEconomista.es

Esto va por alguno de este hilo???


----------



## merkax (28 Ago 2013)

Hoy ha tocado los 1.12, pobres de aquellos que tuvieran SL por debajo de 1.20


----------



## Metal12 (28 Ago 2013)

Codere ahora mismo tiene precio bueno para entrar, pero viendo el último comentario de que peligroso a 1,15€, tengo mis dudas y mas tocando hoy 1,13€ ¿ como lo ves Depeche?


----------



## Depeche (28 Ago 2013)

Lo veo genial,voy a comprar unas poquitas más ahora mismo,creo que va a hacer el pullback previo a subida importante barriendo stop-loss.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2013 at 12:22 ----------

Ya os tengo dicho que no hay que poner stop-loss,sobre todo en zonas de soporte.


----------



## BlueLaser (28 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Lo veo genial,voy a comprar unas poquitas más ahora mismo,creo que va a hacer el pullback previo a subida importante barriendo stop-loss.
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-ago-2013 at 12:22 ----------
> 
> Ya os tengo dicho que no hay que poner stop-loss,sobre todo en zonas de soporte.



Si no fuera por tu seguridad ya me habria hecho caquita encima. Ahora mismo tengo a todos mis valores en perdidas (salvo Jazztel e Iberdrola aunque tampoco estan muy arriba) y esto esta mas rojo que el dia de la tomatina de Bunyol...


----------



## Depeche (28 Ago 2013)

Acabo de comprar 2.000 titulos a 1,16 euros, ahora a esperar, y rezar,jeje.


----------



## suima (28 Ago 2013)

Yo tambien me uno a los rezos con 1700 titulos!
Depeche, agradecerte a ti como a todos los que contribuyen en este foro, por la labor que haceis con novat@s como yo que cada dia aprendemos un poquito
:cook:


----------



## Depeche (28 Ago 2013)

Acabo de comprar 5.200 más,se me han comprado a 1,15 y 1,16 euros, ya está toda la carne en el asador,ahora esperar a que suba,espero que sea pronto.


----------



## Depeche (28 Ago 2013)

Codere ya está en 1,17 y a punto de 1,18 euros,está calentita,es vuestra última oportunidad de comprar a buenos precios,en cuanto entre volumen subirá con mucha fuerza y no dará tiempo a comprar por debajo de 1,20 euros.


----------



## Mr.T (28 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Codere ya está en 1,17 y a punto de 1,18 euros,está calentita,es vuestra última oportunidad de comprar a buenos precios,en cuanto entre volumen subirá con mucha fuerza y no dará tiempo a comprar por debajo de 1,20 euros.



Depeche, ¿cómo ves un cambio de cromos Campofrío - Codere ahora mismo?


----------



## Depeche (28 Ago 2013)

Yo no venderia Campofrio ahora

---------- Post added 28-ago-2013 at 16:53 ----------

Ahí la teneis a 1,19 euros y entrando dinero.Esto va a volar


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Ago 2013)

Yo ya me meti a 1.23 la semana pasada, no quiero meter mas huevos en la misma cesta aunque seguramente me arrepentiré


----------



## Depeche (28 Ago 2013)

El cierre ha sido muy bueno en 1,18 euros formando un martillo o hammer invertido(figura alcista de vuelta)que sugiere que hoy la han bajado para barrer stops y echar a gente miedosa.
Me gusta por que todas las noticias que han salido últimamente son negativas,eso significa que no les interesa que entren pequeños inversores.
Mi intuición me dice que podría recibir una OPA, o quizá el viernes cuando presenten resultados nos sorprendan positivamente,entonces será cuando los analistas que decían que tenía riesgo y que no había que entrar dirán, que ha pasado,jeje.
En fin,que creo que las cosas van a salir bien en Codere, le veo un precio objetivo mínimo de 2 euros, pero debería llegar a 3 euros tranquilamente en unas semanas.


----------



## BlueLaser (28 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> El cierre ha sido muy bueno en 1,18 euros formando un martillo o hammer invertido(figura alcista de vuelta)que sugiere que hoy la han bajado para barrer stops y echar a gente miedosa.
> Me gusta por que todas las noticias que han salido últimamente son negativas,eso significa que no les interesa que entren pequeños inversores.
> Mi intuición me dice que podría recibir una OPA, o quizá el viernes cuando presenten resultados nos sorprendan positivamente,entonces será cuando los analistas que decían que tenía riesgo y que no había que entrar dirán, que ha pasado,jeje.
> En fin,que creo que las cosas van a salir bien en Codere, le veo un precio objetivo mínimo de 2 euros, pero debería llegar a 3 euros tranquilamente en unas semanas.



La lógica clásica de *Si A, entonces B* y tu frase 

*Si
*"todas las noticias que han salido últimamente son negativas,"
*entonces*
"eso significa que no les interesa que entren pequeños inversores"

Chico, acabas de activar mi neurona conspiranoica. 

Me puedes decir de que escuela de Analisis Fundamental provienes? 

Porque parece que digas que Codere pegará un subidón pero que ade+ las manos fuertes controlan las noticias que salen para que solo sean negativas y no dejar entrar a las gacelas..., pero entonces si tu sabes todo eso, tu que eres, una gacela con piel de león o algo asi? :


----------



## Depeche (28 Ago 2013)

Solo te diré dos cosas :
La primera, pronto veremos di estoy en lo cierto o no
La segunda, después de unos cuantos años viendo como funciona esto, se como se hace cuando se quiere reventar un valor al alza, s un cúmulo de circunstancias las que hacen que esté convencido de que estoy en lo cierto. 
El tiempo dará y quitará razones.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2013 at 20:33 ----------

Por cierto, cuando era novato hace unos 20 años, no era ni gacela ni León, era cordero porque solo me regia por la prensa salmón y las noticias que salían, y no me fue bien, la experiencia me ha hecho cambiar mi sistema de especulación, y la verdad que no me puedo quejar.


----------



## BlueLaser (28 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Solo te diré dos cosas :
> La primera, pronto veremos di estoy en lo cierto o no
> La segunda, después de unos cuantos años viendo como funciona esto, se como se hace cuando se quiere reventar un valor al alza, s un cúmulo de circunstancias las que hacen que esté convencido de que estoy en lo cierto.
> El tiempo dará y quitará razones.
> ...



No..., no..., si no digo que no estés en lo cierto..., si hasta ahora lo que vas diciendo se va cumpliendo..., a mi lo que me ha dejado de pasta boniato es que pareces decir que "alguien" consigue que se publiquen las malas noticias del valor (porque mira que lo que ha ido saliendo da miedito) y ese mismo "alguien" evita se publiquen otras que segun tu haria que todas las moscas fuesen a la miel. Entonces es cuando me pregunto que si sabes eso, entonces sabes "muuuuucho" ienso:


----------



## Depeche (28 Ago 2013)

Es así como funciona el mercado, rumores, falsas noticias, manipulación, tengo amigos íntimos brokers, incluso tienes películas sobre el tema. Aunque parezca mentira funciona así, si quieres hundir el precio de un valor solo tienes que sacar malas noticias y pagar para que las publiquen, Codere aun no se ha pronunciado al respecto, el viernes dará resultados, pero los rumores son que la empresa va mal, que si no tiene liquidez para cubrir la deuda, etc, ya verás como presuntamente milagrosamente a última hora antes del 15 de septiembre que vence el plazo para pagar parte de la deuda consigue liquidez.


----------



## calimero215 (28 Ago 2013)

Madre mia codere a 3 euros!!!!! Dios te escuche depeche . Seria lo que se conoce de manera coloquial como pegar un pelotazo. Ves bien sacar un credito para comprar codere?


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Ago 2013)

calimero215 dijo:


> Madre mia codere a 3 euros!!!!! Dios te escuche depeche . Seria lo que se conoce de manera coloquial como pegar un pelotazo. Ves bien sacar un credito para comprar codere?




Regla numero 1: Nunca inviertas una cantidad que no te puedas permitir perder.

Un credito evidentemente no cae en esa categoria.


----------



## Depeche (29 Ago 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> regla numero 1: Nunca inviertas una cantidad que no te puedas permitir perder.
> 
> Un credito evidentemente no cae en esa categoria.



totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## Sideshow Bob (29 Ago 2013)

Codere, se dispara (+3,39) !!

edit: eso si, sin volumen.


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (29 Ago 2013)

Buenos días Codere!!!
1,24 Up 0,06(5.08%)


----------



## suima (29 Ago 2013)

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
Que siga, que siga!
Señores, nos se despisten de sus oraciones que parece que están funcionando


----------



## Depeche (29 Ago 2013)

Ya estamos a 1,25 euros(+6%), y esto aún no ha empezado,la semana que viene podemos llegar a 2 euros.


----------



## Cordoba (29 Ago 2013)

No, si al final vas a llevar razón.


----------



## Neu___ (29 Ago 2013)

entro con 2000 titulos a modo de play4fun, veremos, yo no confio mucho en este valor ya que, como digo, trabajo en este sector. Pero confio en el planteamiento de depeche asi que veremos.


----------



## BaNGo (29 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Ya estamos a 1,25 euros(+6%), y esto aún no ha empezado,la semana que viene podemos llegar a *2 euros*.



Ahí se te fue la pinza.
Un 60% en una semana ????


----------



## Depeche (29 Ago 2013)

BaNGo dijo:


> Ahí se te fue la pinza.
> Un 60% en una semana ????



Si, para entes del viernes que viene.
Escrito queda.


----------



## BlueLaser (29 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Si, para entes del viernes que viene.
> Escrito queda.



Con un par!!! :Aplauso:


----------



## merkax (29 Ago 2013)

> *Codere se anota más de un 5% un día antes de presentar sus resultados*
> 
> Codere vuelve a centrar la atención del mercado al anotarse este jueves más de un 5% hasta 1,25 euros un día antes de que la firma presente sus resultados correspondientes al primer semestre del año. El volumen de negociación del valor es superior a la media diaria y a media sesión ya se han movido más de 100.000 acciones (frente a los 137.000 que se negocian habitualmente).
> 
> ...



Noticias de Mercados - Codere se anota más de un 5% un día antes de presentar sus resultados


----------



## calimero215 (29 Ago 2013)

Ya que te estas mojando a tope. Para cuando crees que llegará a 3 euros?? Madre mia pArece que le pregunte a nostradamus!!! Jejejeje gracias depeche por tus aportaciones esta mañana he alucinado con la subida


----------



## MarioConde (29 Ago 2013)

Tarde para entrar? Me está tentando pero entrar tras el subidón de hoy, pese a que pronosticas más de un 60% en pocos días, me echa para atrás...

Con el añadido de que mañana presenta resultados. Que no se nos olvide.


----------



## Depeche (29 Ago 2013)

MarioConde dijo:


> Tarde para entrar? Me está tentando pero entrar tras el subidón de hoy, pese a que pronosticas más de un 60% en pocos días, me echa para atrás...
> 
> Con el añadido de que mañana presenta resultados. Que no se nos olvide.



Mañana entrarás mucho más arriba


----------



## MarioConde (29 Ago 2013)

Cerró la negociación y tenía que vender antes de comprar. Habría sido una compra un tanto impulsiva. Otra vez será...

Espero que tengáis suerte los que habéis entrado esta semana y entre mañana y hoy saquéis un buen pico.


----------



## Algas (29 Ago 2013)

Yo en esta no entré, pero la sigo desde la barrera. Pese al bajón feo de ayer vuelve a estar "como al principio". Aún así todavía no le veo demasiado volumen como para hablar de éxito. Al menos de momento.

A ver si mañana tras la publicación de resultados os pega una buena alegría hombre .


----------



## Depeche (29 Ago 2013)

Quien lleva Codere?
Ponerlo aquí para saberlo por si tengo que enviar privado de estrategia de venta.


----------



## 1965 (29 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Quien lleva Codere?
> Ponerlo aquí para saberlo por si tengo que enviar privado de estrategia de venta.



Yo llevo pero solo 1000


----------



## juan35 (29 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Quien lleva Codere?
> Ponerlo aquí para saberlo por si tengo que enviar privado de estrategia de venta.



aqui uno


----------



## mario_sg (29 Ago 2013)

aqui otro


----------



## calimero215 (29 Ago 2013)

Aqui otro con 4.000 a 1,25 . Ahora la salida s lo que me inquieta


----------



## lio555 (29 Ago 2013)

aqui tienes a otro dentro siguiendo tus consejos


----------



## Don Pedro (29 Ago 2013)

Yo entre esta mañana a 1.25 con 1700 títulos. No daba la cosa para más.


----------



## Sideshow Bob (29 Ago 2013)

dentro desde 1,28 ::


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Ago 2013)

Aqui otro (llevo las 3)


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Ago 2013)

jajajajaj Depeche eres un crack! Yo no entré, pero me alegro por vosotros. A ver si campofrio nos da una alegria...


----------



## Neu___ (29 Ago 2013)

Yo 2000 titulos. Si al final tiramos nosotros el valor para arriba, como si lo viese


----------



## Sealand (29 Ago 2013)

Yo no entré porque barrunto un desplome del IBEX y quiero temo quedarme pillado. Lo sé, soy un cobarde y puede que el IBEX llegue a los 10.000 pero yo pienso que las subidas de este verano son totalmente injustificadas y la razón tiene que imponerse a sangre y fuego ::

Otra medalla más para el sr. Depeche. Suerte y plusvis a todos los que navegan en ese valor.


----------



## BlueLaser (29 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Quien lleva Codere?
> Ponerlo aquí para saberlo por si tengo que enviar privado de estrategia de venta.



Yo tambien la llevo...


----------



## manijero (29 Ago 2013)

yo tambien llevo


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Ago 2013)

Al final me he animado, a ver si no me hacen un roto mañana en la salida.


----------



## merkax (29 Ago 2013)

Yo también llevo


----------



## toko (29 Ago 2013)

Yo tambien llevo desde 1.19


----------



## suima (29 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Quien lleva Codere?
> Ponerlo aquí para saberlo por si tengo que enviar privado de estrategia de venta.



Yo tambien llevo Codere, muchisimas gracias Depeche!

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## rory (29 Ago 2013)

Yo llevo Codere.


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (29 Ago 2013)

También voy puesto de Coderes!


----------



## burbuilazale (29 Ago 2013)

Uno más en Codere.


----------



## Roninn (29 Ago 2013)

Aqui otro


12345


----------



## macacoferoz (29 Ago 2013)

Otro más con unas pocas


----------



## enda (29 Ago 2013)

Codere y Campofrío


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Ago 2013)

Hay que tenerlos bien puestos para meterse en Codere


----------



## Duendek86 (29 Ago 2013)

Yo también he picado en Codere, 6.684 titulos comprados en dos tandas a 1,23€ de media


----------



## Robopoli (29 Ago 2013)

Aquí uno con Coderes, Campofríos y Solarias.


----------



## skifi (30 Ago 2013)

Madre mía, si que os habéis animado, como os pongáis de acuerdo todos los burbujistas con Coderes, controláis la empresa, jajaja...

Yo no he podido entrar porque estoy tieso, pero mucha suerte y plusvalías a todos, y gracias a Depeche por compartir sus impresiones, tanyo si triunfan como si no.


----------



## metalero (30 Ago 2013)

Otro mas con 450... No daba para mas la cosa


----------



## Deshollinador (30 Ago 2013)

¡Presente!, me sacaron de campofrio y entré en codere, pendiente de los resultados de mañana, que creo que van a seguir en concordancia con los del primer trimestre...


----------



## bentox (30 Ago 2013)

Acabo de entrar en codere, ayer no me entraron las ordenes, pero hoy he puesto a 1,25 y ha entrado....
Con esta estoy en las 3...Ahora a esperar que vuele muy alto


----------



## Jorkomboi (30 Ago 2013)

Otro mas que entra en Codere a 1.25.


----------



## KATAKARR (30 Ago 2013)

Buenas depeche:

Yo también tengo codere.Siguiendo tus consejos he entrado a saco en campofrio y a codere con lo que me ha quedado.

Agradeceria consejo para la venta.


----------



## rory (30 Ago 2013)

Noticia posteada en el principal.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-de-disolucion-patrimonio-neto-negativo.html

*Codere ya ha entrado en causa de disolucion: Tiene patrimonio neto negativo*


----------



## Metal12 (30 Ago 2013)

rory dijo:


> Noticia posteada en el principal.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-de-disolucion-patrimonio-neto-negativo.html
> 
> *Codere ya ha entrado en causa de disolucion: Tiene patrimonio neto negativo*





Como ultima noticia y publicada hoy es esta.

(Ampliación) Codere pierde 74,7 millones hasta junio, un 77,9% más


----------



## Cordoba (30 Ago 2013)

No me gusta el ambiente, no se si saltar del carro o aguantar como rambo, no siento las piernas en Codere .


----------



## calimero215 (30 Ago 2013)

Depeche pásate por el hilo y danos una palabras trankilizadoras. Se necesitan por tema de nervios y tal


----------



## suima (30 Ago 2013)

por aqui estamos igual...


----------



## Metal12 (30 Ago 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> No me gusta el ambiente, no se si saltar del carro o aguantar como rambo, no siento las piernas en Codere .



Cordoba, estas noticias son algo que ya sabíamos y son por las que supuesta mente estamos todos dentro......... Es así Depeche?


----------



## Depeche (30 Ago 2013)

No se os puede dejar solos un rato, tranquilos,no hagáis caso a las noticias que salgan hoy,confiamos en el valor y por eso hemos entrado. 
Haced como yo, me he despertado tarde y ahora saldré a hacer cosas,no voy a estar pegado a la pantalla del ordenador hasta las 15 h por lo menos, no quiero pasar nervios ni que las emociones se apoderen de mi.
Cuando vuelva espero que la cosa esté mejor.
Sigo confiando en la empresa y está siguiendo el guión,todo de libro.


----------



## suima (30 Ago 2013)

Me estoy intentando consolar pensando que considerando las noticias que han salido...tenia que haber caido mucho mas...?

Noticias de Mercados - Codere se anota cerca de un 6% un día antes de presentar sus resultados

---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 18:45 ----------

uffffff
Depeche tienes toda la razon que no se nos puede dejar sin supervision!!

:cook:


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (30 Ago 2013)

Kiosko y Más - El Economista - 30 ago. 2013 - Codere estudia vender activos latinoamericanos



Rango del artículo
30 ago. 2013
El Economista
Javier Romera MADRID.

Codere estudia vender activos latinoamericanos
El grupo tiene poco más de dos semanas para pagar 14 millones a los bonistas

Quiere liquidez y afrontar en dos semanas el pago de 14 millones Codere necesita liquidez y una de las posibilidades que está barajando es la venta de activos en Latinoamérica. Todavía no hay nada cerrado pero los rumores se extienden en el mercado a la espera de posibles operaciones y la acción se disparó un 5,93 por ciento, hasta 1,25 euros. Fuentes de la empresa, que tiene una presencia muy fuerte en países como Argentina o México, reconocen, de hecho, que las desinversiones pueden ser una opción, pero insisten también en que no van a vender a precio de ganga. El único problema es que el tiempo corre en su contra y los posibles inversores interesados en adquirir parte del negocio lo saben.

El gigante del juego pidió el pasado 15 de agosto una prórroga para abonar el pago del cupón a los bonistas y tiene ahora hasta el próximo 14 de septiembre para reunir el dinero. En total se emitieron 300 millones en dólares a un interés del 9,25 por ciento que se tenía que haber pagado en dos veces, una en febrero y otra en agosto. Según la compañía, quedan pendientes ahora apenas 14 millones de euros.

Pero ante las dificultades financieras que atraviesa debido a la limitación de facto en Argentina de llevar a cabo transacciones en moneda extranjera, que obliga a repatriar fondos a través de un proceso complejo, que pasa por la compra venta de bonos soberanos -al margen de la puesta en marcha de una ley antitabaco y de la renovación anticipada de las licencias de los bingos- unido al cierre de ocho casinos en México por posibles deficiencias en los permisos urbanísticos, la situación se ha complicado.

El pago del cupón es una cuestión muy relevante porque si Codere no puede atender el pago el próximo 14 de septiembre, eso supondría, según reconoce la propia compañía, un evento de default, que transformaría en exigibles la totalidad de los bonos emitidos por el grupo. Codere tiene bonos emitidos por 985 millones de euros, con lo que es prácticamente imposible que pudiera afrontar una situación como ésta.

Al margen de las posibles desinversiones, otra opción pasa por la negociación con los inversores. Los bonos están garantizados en primera instancia con un contrato de crédito con la matriz, y en segundo término, con la pignoración de acciones de distintas filiales. Es decir, que en caso de incumplimiento de sus obligaciones, los bonistas podrán quedarse con gran parte del negocio de la compañía a cambio de la deuda. Este sistema de protección es muy utilizado por las entidades bancarias en sus préstamos, sobre todo en los últimos años, como consecuencia de la crisis. Codere confía en que no será necesario llegar a este extremo.


----------



## locojaen (30 Ago 2013)

Yo estoy dentro, con 500 títulos, muy poco (falta de liquidez y fuera de mis "parametros" de inversión), pero he considerado el altísimo riesgo de esta operación y decidí hacer una mini apuesta, mera experiencia.

Depeche lo avisó en su primer mensaje:



Depeche dijo:


> Muy buenas,ya he localizado otro valor con gran potencial alcista.
> Se trata de un valor que a priori las últimas noticias que habían salido no eran muy positivas,pero que veo que ha hecho un soporte fuerte y finalizado su tendencia bajista.
> *Es para perfiles arriesgados*,pero con un potencial de subida muy elevado,hablamos de un 50% como mínimo.
> Todos sus indicadores me hacen pensar que no le queda mucho para tener un buen escape al alza.
> Quien esté interesado que me envie privado.



Y asi se esta comportando, chicharro de escaso volumen, muy malas noticias, jugando con fuego.... es carne de cañon para fondos buitre...
Y nosotros estamos dentro. :Baile: A dia de hoy tiene pinta de otra Pescanova, no apto para cardiacos y mucho menos para dinero, que de partida, no podamos considerar perdido sin que nos afecte más allá de un simple suspiro y 10min de lamentación....

Si sale bien, me pegaré una cena a disfrute del chicharro, tomaré mis notas en el libro de 'experiencias' y a por otra cosa.
Si sale mal, me pegaré una cena a disfrute de mi nueva experiencia, tomaré mis notas en el libro de 'cosas que no debes hacer' y a por otra cosa.
8:


----------



## calimero215 (30 Ago 2013)

Codere, ¿de verdad es una buena inversión? - Rankia

En rankia se hacen eco de este hilo tambien


----------



## bentox (30 Ago 2013)

Depeche como sigues viendo a codere tras los resultados publicados?


----------



## Depeche (30 Ago 2013)

calimero215 dijo:


> Codere, ¿de verdad es una buena inversión? - Rankia
> 
> En rankia se hacen eco de este hilo tambien



Ya estoy aquí amigos, no he querido estar presente esta mañana siguiendo la sesión, ya que en estos momentos suelen salir comentarios y noticias negativas sobre el valor,y pueden influir psicológicamente creando temores y miedos,además suelen venir con bajadas previas para asustar a los pequeños inversores.
Creo que ya es momento de seguir lo que queda de sesión, veremos si entran compras y cierra en positivo.
También quiero haceros saber que me he registrado en este foro de rankia, y he posteado un mensaje, que ahora está siendo revisado para que lo publiquen.
El mensaje es el siguiente:
Supongo que el enlace del que hablan es el que yo he abierto en burbuja.info,en el cual recomiendo comprar Codere. 
Quisiera decir antes de nada que en mi primer mensaje de recomendación sobre este valor avisé que era una compañía que llevaba un tiempo presentando noticias negativas, y sobretodo que es para perfiles muy arriesgados. 
Dicho esto simplemente quiero hacer saber que soy consciente de que teóricamente no se debe invertir en empresas que están en situación de riesgo de default, pero en este caso como bien explico en el transcurso de diferentes mensajes posteados en dicho enlace o foro, veo muchos factores que me hacen creer y considerar que es un valor adecuado para sacar un gran rendimiento.
De momento no quiero extenderme más sobre el tema, pero si que estoy dispuesto a responder cualquier duda.
Como suelo decir el tiempo da y quita razones, y en este caso es cuestión de poco tiempo el necesario para saber si ha valido la pena comprar acciones de Codere.
Les dejo el link sobre el foro al cual hacen referencia:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/450907-ya-localizado-mucho-potencial.html

Quiero dejar constancia que soy yo quien ha posteado ese mensaje,no es un impostor,no tengo porque esconderme.
Espero que lo publiquen.

---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 15:29 ----------




bentox dijo:


> Depeche como sigues viendo a codere tras los resultados publicados?



Sigo confiando en el valor


----------



## 1965 (30 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Ya estoy aquí amigos, no he querido estar presente esta mañana siguiendo la sesión, ya que en estos momentos suelen salir comentarios y noticias negativas sobre el valor,y pueden influir psicológicamente creando temores y miedos,además suelen venir con bajadas previas para asustar a los pequeños inversores.
> Creo que ya es momento de seguir lo que queda de sesión, veremos si entran compras y cierra en positivo.
> También quiero haceros saber que me he registrado en este foro de rankia, y he posteado un mensaje, que ahora está siendo revisado para que lo publiquen.
> El mensaje es el siguiente:
> ...



Te alabo el valor y la honestidad de dar la cara en todo momento. Aquí ya somos mayorcitos. El que te crea lo hace con su dinero y el que no te crea lo mismo, pero tu das la cara. Si no sale bien cada uno habrá actuado por si mismo. Y si sale bien, te tendremos que dar las gracias
Saludos


----------



## Depeche (30 Ago 2013)

Siguen sin publicar mi mensaje,me parece poco ético,no me lo puedo creer.
Por supuesto que doy la cara,se que hay gente que ha confiado en mi y ha puesto dinero en el valor que yo he recomendado,aunque sea decisión personal de cada uno, mi ética personal me dice que no puedo esconderme,salga bien o mal. Y para dar más la cara aún me he registrado en rankia con mi perfil de facebook.


----------



## 1965 (30 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Siguen sin publicar mi mensaje,me parece poco ético,no me lo puedo creer.
> Por supuesto que doy la cara,se que hay gente que ha confiado en mi y ha puesto dinero en el valor que yo he recomendado,aunque sea decisión personal de cada uno, mi ética personal me dice que no puedo esconderme,salga bien o mal. Y para dar más la cara aún me he registrado en rankia con mi perfil de facebook.



Rankia suele tardar en publicar los mensajes si eres nuevo. Filtran más que aquí.


----------



## Duendek86 (30 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Siguen sin publicar mi mensaje,me parece poco ético,no me lo puedo creer.
> Por supuesto que doy la cara,se que hay gente que ha confiado en mi y ha puesto dinero en el valor que yo he recomendado,aunque sea decisión personal de cada uno, mi ética personal me dice que no puedo esconderme,salga bien o mal. Y para dar más la cara aún me he registrado en rankia con mi perfil de facebook.



Se han molestado en redactar de forma que no hicieran publi a este foro, en plan generico. No creo que autoricen ese mensaje con un enlace directo xD

Y gracias por las recomendaciones, salgan como salgan


----------



## bentox (30 Ago 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Y gracias por las recomendaciones, salgan como salgan




Totalmente deacuerdo.


----------



## Depeche (30 Ago 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Se han molestado en redactar de forma que no hicieran publi a este foro, en plan generico. No creo que autoricen ese mensaje con un enlace directo xD
> 
> Y gracias por las recomendaciones, salgan como salgan



Pues si no lo postean me parece denigrante.
Quiero pensar que si que lo van a publicar,no veo motivos para lo contrario.


----------



## Depeche (30 Ago 2013)

Quizá podría postear alguien pidiendo que publiquen el mensaje,o expresando su opinión.

---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 16:11 ----------

Estoy bastante cabreado!
Mientras Rankia no publique mi mensaje, no voy a volver a intervenir en el foro.


----------



## BlueLaser (30 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Siguen sin publicar mi mensaje,me parece poco ético,no me lo puedo creer.
> Por supuesto que doy la cara,se que hay gente que ha confiado en mi y ha puesto dinero en el valor que yo he recomendado,aunque sea decisión personal de cada uno, mi ética personal me dice que no puedo esconderme,salga bien o mal. Y para dar más la cara aún me he registrado en rankia con mi perfil de facebook.



Es posible que no te publiquen el comentario, sobre todo por la referencia a este foro, pero tu ya avisaste de entrada, y por ello los que hemos entrado sabemos que podriamos perder "hasta la camisa" (como se dice vulgarmente), aunque quizás de estas nos convertimos en "propietarios" (ehem) de una empresa de juego


----------



## Depeche (30 Ago 2013)

Acabo de enviar este mensaje en rankia,suprimiendo el foro de burbuja.info:
Muy buenas,soy el forero que ha hecho la recomendación de compra sobre Codere, comentario al que hace referencia este blog"Codere¿de verdad es una buena inversion" 
Quisiera decir antes de nada que en mi primer mensaje de recomendación sobre este valor avisé que era una compañía que llevaba un tiempo presentando noticias negativas, y sobretodo que es para perfiles muy arriesgados. 
Dicho esto simplemente quiero hacer saber que soy consciente de que teóricamente no se debe invertir en empresas que están en situación de riesgo de default, pero en este caso como bien explico en el transcurso de diferentes mensajes posteados en dicho enlace o foro, veo muchos factores que me hacen creer y considerar que es un valor adecuado para sacar un gran rendimiento.
De momento no quiero extenderme más sobre el tema, pero si que estoy dispuesto a responder cualquier duda.
Como suelo decir el tiempo da y quita razones, y en este caso es cuestión de poco tiempo el necesario para saber si ha valido la pena comprar acciones de Codere.


Creo que con este mensaje no hay motivos para que no lo publiquen.


----------



## drazen23 (30 Ago 2013)

Sniace, La Seda, Ercros......se han tirado media vida bajando y subiendo, con independencia de los resultados


----------



## Algas (30 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Quizá podría postear alguien pidiendo que publiquen el mensaje,o expresando su opinión.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 16:11 ----------
> 
> ...



Depeche, hamijo, no es por cabrearte, pero dale tiempo. Rankia es una de las páginas financieras más leidas de este país, hay varios usuarios que firman con su nombre real... etc, y no son ningún periódico estilo eleconomista. 
Igualmente, ha habido varios casos de foreros calientabolsas que han sido detectados y eliminados del foro.

Ahora entra alguien nuevo, y en su mensaje número 1 empieza recomendando una empresa de altísimo riesgo que podría quebrar . Y aparte, con link a otro foro :: (y que conste que yo descubrí este foro por un enlace en el rankia).
Sólo mira tu propio hilo de CODERE, que aún habiendo acertado en JAZZTEL, CAMPOFRIO y SOLARIA, la peña está acojonada con CODERE, ¡¡y con razón!!, solo han entrado porque tú lo recomiendas (yo no, pero te lo agradezco).

Así que no te cabrees hombre, que por aquí hay muchos que brindaremos a tu salud :Baile:


----------



## I_CLAUDIVIS (30 Ago 2013)

Orden Compra 1.000 acc. a 1.12 €.
Suerte a todos


----------



## Depeche (30 Ago 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Depeche, hamijo, no es por cabrearte, pero dale tiempo. Rankia es una de las páginas financieras más leidas de este país, hay varios usuarios que firman con su nombre real... etc, y no son ningún periódico estilo eleconomista.
> Igualmente, ha habido varios casos de foreros calientabolsas que han sido detectados y eliminados del foro.
> 
> Ahora entra alguien nuevo, y en su mensaje número 1 empieza recomendando una empresa de altísimo riesgo que podría quebrar . Y aparte, con link a otro foro :: (y que conste que yo descubrí este foro por un enlace en el rankia).
> ...




No he sido yo quien ha ido a rankia a postear calentando un valor.
Ellos han puesto un mensaje haciendo referencia a que hay alguien de otro foro que calienta el valor,y que hay que tener cuidado,yo solo quiero explicar el porque lo recomiendo.
Yo creo que no lo publican porque en el fondo saben que Codere va a subir con fuerza y no entrará en suspensión de pagos, y van a quedar mal.


----------



## 1965 (30 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> No he sido yo quien ha ido a rankia a postear calentando un valor.
> Ellos han puesto un mensaje haciendo referencia a que hay alguien de otro foro que calienta el valor,y que hay que tener cuidado,yo solo quiero explicar el porque lo recomiendo.
> Yo creo que no lo publican porque en el fondo saben que Codere va a subir con fuerza y no entrará en suspensión de pagos, y van a quedar mal.



Ya te han colgado el post de hisholliness (a los nuevos les filtran mucho y no lo ponen hasta que está moderado)


----------



## suima (30 Ago 2013)

La verdad es que me parece un poco bajo que tengan que recurrir a buscar noticias a otro foro...


----------



## Depeche (30 Ago 2013)

Codere rebaja de nuevo previsin de EBITDA de 2013

Esta noticia que acaba de salir me parece positiva.
Sobretodo este punto:
*No obstante, Codere añadió que el EBITDA "puede mejorar progresivamente a lo largo del año, a medida que los factores positivos compensen los negativos en 2013".

Para el tercer trimestre, el grupo espera un EBITDA de entre 57 y 60 millones de euros, frente a los 50,4 millones del segundo trimestre.*

---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 17:25 ----------

La semana que viene tienen que empezar a salir las noticias positivas que le hagan subir.


----------



## BlueLaser (30 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Codere rebaja de nuevo previsin de EBITDA de 2013
> 
> Esta noticia que acaba de salir me parece positiva.
> Sobretodo este punto:
> ...



Casi da la impresión de que están lanzando mensajes a "alguien" para decirles que o ponen pasta o se quedan sin juguete..., y la verdad es que nadie, salvo le interese, anuncia a los cuatro vientos que "podria irse al garete en dos dias por falta de pasta gansa". Luego al final esa "jugada" quizas no de frutos, pero creo que acabo de "ver la luz". Con suerte vendra el de EuroVegas y los sacará del apuro :


----------



## Deshollinador (30 Ago 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Casi da la impresión de que están lanzando mensajes a "alguien" para decirles que o ponen pasta o se quedan sin juguete..., y la verdad es que nadie, salvo le interese, anuncia a los cuatro vientos que "podria irse al garete en dos dias por falta de pasta gansa". Luego al final esa "jugada" quizas no de frutos, pero creo que acabo de "ver la luz". Con suerte vendra el de EuroVegas y los sacará del apuro :




Ahi está la clave, " Eurovegas ", Mariano vuelve al trabajo en Septiembre, a ver que tipo de concesiones hace al magnate Adelsón para que éste se posicione de una vez por todas.


----------



## Duendek86 (30 Ago 2013)

Fuente: Codere alerta sobre su viabilidad si no logra liquidez a corto plazo,Empresas y Finanzas. Expansin.com


> A mediados de septiembre debe hacer frente al pago de los intereses de una emisión de bonos por 300 millones dólares. Codere ha advertido de que existe una "incertidumbre significativa" sobre su viabilidad si no consigue liquidez a corto plazo, ante el vencimiento a mediados de septiembre del periodo de gracia para abonar los intereses de una emisión de bonos por 300 millones de dólares. El grupo de juego privado acordó retrasar el pago de los intereses del cupón de una emisión de bonos en dólares que vencía el pasado día 15 de agosto, acogiéndose al periodo de gracia de 30 días. Sin embargo, el incumplimiento en el periodo de la obligación del pago de los intereses "constituiría un evento de 'default' que transformaría en exigibles en su totalidad los bonos emitidos por el grupo. Los administradores de la compañía señalan así que existe "una incertidumbre significativa sobre la capacidad del grupo para continuar con sus operaciones" en el caso de no conseguir liquidez para hacer frente a este pago, según consta en sus notas explicativas a los estados intermedios del primer semestre.
> 
> Codere alerta sobre su viabilidad si no logra liquidez a corto plazo,Empresas y Finanzas. Expansión.com


----------



## Depeche (30 Ago 2013)

Yo creo que no interesa bajo ningún comcepto que una empresa española de juegos y casinos haga default,con el tema de Eurovegas en el horizonte,no lo van a permitir,todo lo contrario,interesa un golpe de efecto haciendo subir mucho esta empresa,dará buena publicidad al tema Eurovegas.
Esa es una de las mejores bazas a favor de Codere, y motivo que me ha empujado entre otros a confiar en el valor.


----------



## Valdetronco (30 Ago 2013)

drazen23 dijo:


> Sniace, La Seda, Ercros......se han tirado media vida bajando y subiendo, con independencia de los resultados



Y el dinero que se ha ganado con ellos ha sido acojonante..., eso sí, los huevos de corbata la mayor parte de los días. 

Por aquí veo mucho nervio y no este tipo de valores, no es apto para cagones.


----------



## Depeche (30 Ago 2013)

Podria poner muchas noticias que me hacen pensar que Codere tiene mucho potencial.
Ya os he dicho que yo cuando pongo una empresa en el punto de mira,le dedico muchas horas y lo estudio muy bien.
No puede salir un escandalo asi,no puede quebrar codere.

Un ejemplo:

Eurovegas un proyecto muy rentable | Intereconomía | 1027597


----------



## Guanotopía (30 Ago 2013)

He entrado esta mañana con Codere así que me he comido el subidón y la caída.

Esto lo digo para que quede claro que no tengo ningún interés en ser agorero, pero tengo un contacto en Codere y ya hace tiempo que me comenta que no están nada contentos con Eurovegas, son competencia y la casta está aferrándose a ese proyecto, lo que implica que si hay que joder a los nacionales se hace, todo sea por tener a Adelson contento.

Eso sí, es una empresa con contactos y pepera militante, y actualmente están abriendo locales en toda comunidad que va permitiendo el juego. No sé si les servirá.


----------



## BlueLaser (30 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Podria poner muchas noticias que me hacen pensar que Codere tiene mucho potencial.
> Ya os he dicho que yo cuando pongo una empresa en el punto de mira,le dedico muchas horas y lo estudio muy bien.
> No puede salir un escandalo asi,no puede quebrar codere.
> 
> ...



Crees que hara falta llegar al 14 de Septiembre (fecha limite para hacer frente a la deuda si no lo he leido mal) o tendremos noticias esta próxima semana? Si, ya se que es especular porque dudo que tengas informacion privilegiada ni nada de eso, pero, tu como lo ves? Gracias!


----------



## Depeche (30 Ago 2013)

Eurovegas lanza en Bolsa a Metrovacesa y Codere, y Barcelona World, a Quabit | Empresas | Cinco Días

Vozpópuli - Codere y Azkoyen, los otros beneficiados por la llegada de Eurovegas

Eurovegas Y Barcelona World Disparan Las Acciones De Codere

Grupo Codere obtiene la licencia como operador regional en Madrid - Casino en lnea legal en Espaa

Un mini-eurovegas español en Montevideo ? Turismo y tiempo libre ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Turismo y tiempo libre en lainformacion.com

Juego: Codere representa el eje de los proyectos | mercados | Cinco Días

Hay que ser muy necio para creer que Codere va a hacer default.

Yo estoy muy tranquilo y sé que voy a ganar mucho dinero con Codere.
Va a ser el valor de moda en los próximos meses.


----------



## Cordoba (30 Ago 2013)

Va a ser el valor de moda en los próximos meses.[/QUOTE]

Bueno, tu hablabas de que saltaba ya o casi ya, no se sí crees que variará el tiempo de espera..... Por saberlo.


----------



## BlueLaser (30 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Eurovegas lanza en Bolsa a Metrovacesa y Codere, y Barcelona World, a Quabit | Empresas | Cinco Días
> 
> Vozpópuli - Codere y Azkoyen, los otros beneficiados por la llegada de Eurovegas
> 
> ...



Esas noticias son de hace un año, cuando llegó a "valer" casi 4 euretes la acción. Supongo que, como todo, la verdad está en el término medio.

De Metrovacesa, Azkoyen y Quabit, que tambien las nombran, tu tienes algun comentario?


----------



## Depeche (30 Ago 2013)

Los analistas que hoy dicen que no hay que comprar Codere antes decían que había que comprar,que podía subir a 8 euros,mientras iba perdiendo soportes y cayendo,repasar noticias. 
Ahora que dicen de no comprar,porque deberíamos hacerles caso?
Siempre dicen lo contrario,pues yo soy un salmón,nado contra corriente.


----------



## BlueLaser (30 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Los analistas que hoy dicen que no hay que comprar Codere antes decían que había que comprar,que podía subir a 8 euros,mientras iba perdiendo soportes y cayendo,repasar noticias.
> Ahora que dicen de no comprar,porque deberíamos hacerles caso?
> Siempre dicen lo contrario,pues yo soy un salmón,nado contra corriente.



Bueno..., si finalmente resulta que "realmente" entran en default y pasan a ser un Pescanova, entonces vamos a ser salmones a la plancha 

Salvo que en ese proceso de default los accionistas (nosotros) tengamos alguna posibilidad de "pillar algo", pero vamos, que no lo veo.

Lo jodido es que parece que tienen "activos" en Argentina y Mexico pero no pueden conseguir liquidez con la rapidez necesaria. Pero luego no me cuadra que los "fondos buitre" que son accionistas no pongan la pasta que hace falta y/o los propietarios no quieran diluir sus acciones de esa manera, no se, todo pinta "raruno" y parece que aqui hay gato encerrado..., o no..., y todo esto son peliculas que ni el Spielberg junto al Kubrick...


----------



## merkax (30 Ago 2013)

Una certeza es que la bajada de la cotización de Codere se ha ido frenando hasta estar casi estancada en las últimas semanas, y eso a pesar de todas las malas noticias que se han publicado.


----------



## calimero215 (30 Ago 2013)

Yo sin entender del tema me parece raro que haya cerrado en 1,19. Pensaba yo que si realmente esta sentenciada a muerte lo normal es que el valor se hundiera en los infiernos. Recuerdo a bankia sentenciada que llego a perder un 40% en una sesion suspendiendose su cotizacion. Sin embargo codere a seguido en el mismo rango que la semana anterior. Repito si esta sentenciada porque no a pegado el ostion?? Lo cierto que por caprichos de la vida tener acciones de una empresa de juego me sube la adrenalina como si estuviera jugando en una mesa de ruleta. Jejeje si el viernes proximo la veo a 2 euros me puede dar un ataque!!!!


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (31 Ago 2013)

Aquí hay una noticia más aunque es del día 14 y se centra en que sucederá con el accionista Sofitel en relación a la venta o no del Hotel Carrasco Nóbile del cual Codere es el principal accionista. Además es interesante ver que imagen tiene Guillermo Arcani (Director ejecutivo de Carrasco Nóbile S.A) de Codere y su situación.
Guillermo Arcani (Carrasco Nóbile): "En ningún escenario" de cambio accionario Sofitel dejará de operar el Hotel Carrasco | Noticias nacionales e internacionales - Espectador.com, el primer sitio multimedia de Uruguay


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (31 Ago 2013)

El grafeno es lo único en lo que yo invertiría.


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (31 Ago 2013)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> El grafeno es lo único en lo que yo invertiría.



Pues no te cortes :rolleye:


----------



## Depeche (2 Sep 2013)

Codere a 1,23 euros, no está nada mal, tiene muy buena pinta,creo que va a ser una semana fantástica para esta compañía, y sobretodo para los que llevamos acciones.


----------



## Neu___ (2 Sep 2013)

esperemos que no sea el rebote del gato muerto :/


----------



## calimero215 (2 Sep 2013)

a 1,19 La cuenta a tras a comenzado, en 14 días sabremos si codere se declara en suspensión de pagos o consigue los 45 kilos que necesita. Tic tac tic tac

Este es el valor mas al limite de la bolsa española actualmente


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (2 Sep 2013)

Sin duda alguna esta es gestión digna de un político:

Noticias de Mercados - El consejo de Codere dispara un 37% su retribución en plena crisis de la compañía

A ver los que han de poner la pasta como se toman esta noticia...


----------



## BlueLaser (2 Sep 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Sin duda alguna esta es gestión digna de un político:
> 
> Noticias de Mercados - El consejo de Codere dispara un 37% su retribución en plena crisis de la compañía
> 
> A ver los que han de poner la pasta como se toman esta noticia...



Miralo de esta manera: Saben que van a poder cobrar esa pasta y mas y prefieren decidirlo ahora que todavia tienen capacidad de decision, asi que asumo venderán el 51% a algun fondo buitre (o al propio Adelson), vamos, si es que tod apunta a algo asi..., si es que si no fuera (o fuese) que tambien estoy en otros valores y falto de liquidez, le metia lo suyo y lo de su prima al valor


----------



## Depeche (3 Sep 2013)

Pongo gráfica de Codere,paciencia que queda muy poco para que se produzca una gran subida que le lleva como mínimo a 2 euros.


----------



## calimero215 (3 Sep 2013)

Depeche haber si puedes reestructurar las fechas de precio en Codere. Este viernes no creo que lleguemos a los 2 euros. Cuando crees que tocaremos esa mágica cifra?? Contando también que el día 14 de septiembre esta a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## Depeche (3 Sep 2013)

No tengo ni idea, pero 2 euros es mi objetivo mínimo.


----------



## Guanotopía (3 Sep 2013)

Supongo que no es muy significativo, pero ayer estuve de cañas con mi contacto en Codere y me dijo que el ambiente está tranquilo, que no existe preocupación por el tema de la falta de liquidez ni ha habido cambio de planes en las operaciones planeadas.


----------



## rory (3 Sep 2013)

¿Cómo podría afectar la lluvia de misiles a la cotización?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ue-pasado-hoy-3-9-2013-bolsa-a-11-00-a-2.html


----------



## metalero (4 Sep 2013)

1,16 y 3430 de volumen de ventas...


----------



## Cordoba (4 Sep 2013)

1,15 parece que tocamos zona de riesgo, yo que entre en 1,28 voy jodio, tanto que no daba tiempo y me pasa por darme prisa.


----------



## kokoliso1 (4 Sep 2013)

Pasaba por aquí

Codere alerta sobre su viabilidad si no logra liquidez a corto plazo,Empresas y Finanzas. Expansin.com

Ya sé lo que habéis dicho pero en este momento nadie presta a nadie, de dónde van a sacar el dinero para pagar los intereses de lo que deben... es como el que no paga la hipoteca, por no pagar unos pocos miles de euros de unos pocos plazos de repente te piden el principal entero y ya es imposible.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Sep 2013)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Pasaba por aquí
> 
> Codere alerta sobre su viabilidad si no logra liquidez a corto plazo,Empresas y Finanzas. Expansin.com
> 
> Ya sé lo que habéis dicho pero en este momento nadie presta a nadie, de dónde van a sacar el dinero para pagar los intereses de lo que deben... es como el que no paga la hipoteca, por no pagar unos pocos miles de euros de unos pocos plazos de repente te piden el principal entero y ya es imposible.



Los tíos están claramente presionando a sus inversores potenciales para que enchufen el dinero ya. 
Yo he vivido un caso similar hace algunos años y el resultado no fue bueno... Al final entre todos la mataron y ella sola se murió.
En fin... que ya veremos que dijo un ciego pero me parece que esta semana no llegamos a los 2€ :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## toroloco (4 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> 1,15 parece que tocamos zona de riesgo, yo que entre en 1,28 voy jodio, *tanto que no daba tiempo y me pasa por darme prisa*.



El día que vendas podrás hacer balance de tu inversión;de momento creo que todos jugáis a una alta revalorización, estas variaciones deberían ser despreciables.

*Después de visto, todo el mundo es listo.*


----------



## Cordoba (4 Sep 2013)

Cuando me alarmo con los 1,15 es por que Depeche primero dijo que había q estar pendientes del 1,2 pero q el límite era 1,15, imagino q mañana subirá pero ..... Estamos en el límite . Imagino q hay q aguantar?


----------



## Depeche (4 Sep 2013)

La cosa está calentita,me da la sensación de que mañana pueden tirarla a primera hora para barrer stops, y a partir de ahí empezar a subir,creo que es una buena oportunidad para entrar a precio barato.
Sobretodo mucha sangre fría y pensad que yo la veo caballo ganador,finalmente tiene que subir con fuerza.
Paciencia.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2013 at 20:22 ----------

Yo no dije que llegaríamos esta semana a 2 euros,dije que empezaría a subir con fuerza.
2 euros el objetivo que me marco de subida como mínimo,pero evidentemente no es para esta semana.


----------



## calimero215 (4 Sep 2013)

Pero todo eso que dices depeche tiene que suceder en un plazo maximo de 10 dias. Codere tiene fecha límite de susto o muerte. Tu eres el alma mater de este título.


----------



## itaka (4 Sep 2013)

otra empresa que esta en situación de susto o muerte es sniace, como la veis ? , ni tocarla con un palo '?


----------



## Neu___ (5 Sep 2013)

esta plana plana. O sube como la espuma o toca suelo, pero algo tiene que pasar.

CODERE (CDRE): Cotizacion CODERE : LaBolsa.com


----------



## aitor33 (5 Sep 2013)

*1,1400*


Var. Neta Var.% Vol. (Acc.) Anterior Máximo 
-0,0100 -0,87 21.174 1,1500 1,1700

Minimo Hora
1,1400 15:13:31


Ummmmmmmmmienso: yo no estoy dentro pero os sigo


----------



## Depeche (5 Sep 2013)

Ya avisé de que hoy sería un dia en el que la bajen para barrer stops,la subida está más cerca.


----------



## aitor33 (5 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Ya avisé de que hoy sería un dia en el que la bajen para barrer stops,la subida está más cerca.



Si cerrase a 1.17, incluso 1.16 hace una vela fenomenal para realizar un cambio de tendencia pero de momento es muy muy arriesgada ienso:


----------



## uranoscopus (5 Sep 2013)

Acabo de entrar a 1.16. 
Ya veremos que hace.....


----------



## 1965 (5 Sep 2013)

No entiendo quien la mantiene ahí fluctuando sin que suba ni se desplome.


----------



## Sideshow Bob (5 Sep 2013)

1,21 (+5,22%)
a ver como cierra..


1,19 (+3,48) buen cierre!


----------



## Depeche (5 Sep 2013)

Cierre perfecto! Ha salido todo justo tal y como esperaba.
Creo que ya pasó el peligro. Pronto disfrutaremos de grandes subidas, y encima he aumentado mi posición hoy a 1,16 euros.


----------



## ninfireblade (5 Sep 2013)

La verdad es que con el objetivo de 2€, hoy habia una buena oportunidad para cargar un poco mas. Yo no he tenido huevos, bastante he hecho con aguantar la posicion.


----------



## Duendek86 (5 Sep 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> La verdad es que con el objetivo de 2€, hoy habia una buena oportunidad para cargar un poco mas. Yo no he tenido huevos, bastante he hecho con aguantar la posicion.



Hemos aguantado el envite como si fuéramos un Tercio de Flandes, sin demostrar miedo pero temblandonos hasta las párpados


----------



## Depeche (5 Sep 2013)

Tendremos nuestra recompensa


----------



## BlueLaser (5 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Tendremos nuestra recompensa



Depeche es mi pastor. Nada me falta


----------



## Algas (5 Sep 2013)

Os sigo desde la barrera, a ver si se os da bien. Para mí había demasiado riesgo en la operación .

Eso sí: como este fin de semana den los JJOO a Madrid... estáis montados en un cohete!
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iciarian-de-celebracion-de-madrid-2020-a.html


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Sep 2013)

Al final igual le meto algo mañana. Puro gambling!


----------



## Duendek86 (6 Sep 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Os sigo desde la barrera, a ver si se os da bien. Para mí había demasiado riesgo en la operación .
> 
> Eso sí: como este fin de semana den los JJOO a Madrid... estáis montados en un cohete!
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iciarian-de-celebracion-de-madrid-2020-a.html



Lo he comentado en ese hilo, realmente podria afectar eso a codere desde ya? que faltan un porron de años y no es una constructora que tenga trabajo extra gracias a los JJOO años antes de su celebracion.....


----------



## Depeche (6 Sep 2013)

Cómo Madrid se lleve los juegos Olímpicos, Codere va a subir como la espuma y creo que me voy a quedar corto en mi objetivo y seguramente alcance los 4 euros para antes de final de año.


----------



## Duendek86 (6 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Cómo Madrid se lleve los juegos Olímpicos, Codere va a subir como la espuma y creo que me voy a quedar corto en mi objetivo y seguramente alcance los 4 euros para antes de final de año.



Si llega a 4 vamos a tener que hacer una comida para celebrarlo y darte las gracias


----------



## NaNDeTe (6 Sep 2013)

La prensa internacional da favorita a Tokio para organizar los JJOO de 2020

44% Tokio vs 29% Madrid, en las casas de apuestas pues por el estilo. Aunque tengo la sensacion de que va a ganar Madrid


----------



## Algas (6 Sep 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> La prensa internacional da favorita a Tokio para organizar los JJOO de 2020
> 
> 44% Tokio vs 29% Madrid, en las casas de apuestas pues por el estilo. Aunque tengo la sensacion de que va a ganar Madrid



Yo no sigo el mundo de las apuestas, pero me cuentan q estadísticamente no suele ganar el favorito, 

---------- Post added 06-sep-2013 at 08:53 ----------




Duendek86 dijo:


> Lo he comentado en ese hilo, realmente podria afectar eso a codere desde ya? que faltan un porron de años y no es una constructora que tenga trabajo extra gracias a los JJOO años antes de su celebracion.....



Yo lo veo como lo q pasa en pueblos y ciudades con playa en verano, q se llenan y "hacen el agosto" porque se triplica el número de gente (y de clientes por tanto).
En los JJOO es lo mismo pero a lo bestia, sólo q una sola vez.


----------



## BaNGo (6 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Ya estamos a 1,25 euros(+6%), y esto aún no ha empezado,la semana que viene podemos llegar a 2 euros.






BaNGo dijo:


> Ahí se te fue la pinza.
> Un 60% en una semana ????






Depeche dijo:


> Si, para entes del viernes que viene.
> Escrito queda.



Lo tienes jodido, Depeche. Por la tarde te traeré un owned.
Sin acritud y suerte a todos con el valor.
Te sigo con atención.


----------



## Duendek86 (6 Sep 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Yo lo veo como lo q pasa en pueblos y ciudades con playa en verano, q se llenan y "hacen el agosto" porque se triplica el número de gente (y de clientes por tanto).
> En los JJOO es lo mismo pero a lo bestia, sólo q una sola vez.



Si, si yo tambien opino lo mismo, solo que pensaba que no se notaria hasta el 2019 por lo menos, vamos que a dia de hoy no se notaria en bolsa. Bueno, mas que afirmarlo intentaba dejar la pregunta en el aire para que la respondiera gente mas experimentada que yo.


----------



## Algas (6 Sep 2013)

Cuando dieron los juegos a Río la bolsa brasileña estuvo subiendo durante diez sesiones seguidas, luego bajó (cuánto no lo sé). 

Parece unánime q si nos da los juegos (está por ver), el ibex rompe los 9000 la semana q viene.


----------



## ikergutierrez (6 Sep 2013)

y si los juegos son en madrid, quien va a financiarlos??
No hay caja y hay que pedir mas prestado, no lo olvideis.
Creo que la credibilidad de españa no da como para que se la permita endeudarse mas.


----------



## ninfireblade (6 Sep 2013)

BaNGo dijo:


> Lo tienes jodido, Depeche. Por la tarde te traeré un owned.
> Sin acritud y suerte a todos con el valor.
> Te sigo con atención.




Si no vas a aportar nada al hilo mejor que te pires.


----------



## Machacator (6 Sep 2013)

Si, como parece o me quiere parecer, Madrid se lleva los JJOO; 
¿no sería interesante ir a por alguna empresa participativa?
Indra ha apostado fuerte por los servicios de seguridad en los juegos.


----------



## Metal12 (6 Sep 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Si no vas a aportar nada al hilo mejor que te pires.



Es un comentario simpático el de *Bango* y creo que todos tenemos derecho a opinar y dar owned y mas con el respeto en el que lo esta haciendo, es mas, *Bango *si llega hoy a 2€ te dare yo a ti tu Owned :XX:


----------



## BaNGo (6 Sep 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> Es un comentario simpático el de *Bango* y creo que todos tenemos derecho a opinar y dar owned y mas con el respeto en el que lo esta haciendo, es mas, *Bango *si llega hoy a 2€ te dare yo a ti tu Owned :XX:



Te estaré esperando. Vendré a recogerlo.


----------



## BlueLaser (6 Sep 2013)

NH, Meliá, ACS, Prosegur, Mediaset, Codere... las más beneficiadas si Madrid gana las Olimpiadas - 06/09/2013 09:56:00 MADRID, 06 SEP. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- *España podría tener una inyección extra de moral si Madrid resulta elegida para los Juegos Olímpicos de 2020*, dicen esta mañana los expertos de *Bankinter*. En términos económicos, son muchos los estudios sobre el efecto positivo que unas Olimpiadas tienen sobre un país, o sobre una región, como el que ha elaborado *PriceWaterHouseCooper*, que estima en 2.400 millones de euros los beneficios que obtendría la Comunidad de Madrid si la capital alberga en 2020 las olimpiadas. La decisión del Comité Olímpico Internacional (COI) se conocerá en Buenos Aires. 

En términos bursátiles, también hay cifras. En los últimos días hemos leído que la estadística le otorga una subida media del 10% en el año de la elección a la bolsa del país anfitrión. En nombres propios, los analistas de *Nomura* señalan a *Codere, NH Hoteles, Meliá Hotels, constructoras como ACS, Prosegur o Mediaset*, como algunos de los beneficiados.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (6 Sep 2013)

porqué debería subir y no bajar codere? No soy experto pero mirando el gráfico no veo el porqué vaya


----------



## calimero215 (6 Sep 2013)

1.25!!!!! En estos momentos esto en el punto de partida de mi inversion. Llego ganados 0 euros y estoy muyyy contento. Yo lo llamo el efecto DEPECHE!!!!! jejejejjeje


----------



## Algas (6 Sep 2013)

calimero215 dijo:


> 1.25!!!!! En estos momentos esto en el punto de partida de mi inversion. Llego ganados 0 euros y estoy muyyy contento. Yo lo llamo el efecto DEPECHE!!!!! jejejejjeje



A ver qué tal cierra hoy... :rolleye:

---------- Post added 06-sep-2013 at 17:03 ----------

15.000 títulos la acaban de poner a 1,27 ahora mismo


----------



## 1965 (6 Sep 2013)

Algas dijo:


> A ver qué tal cierra hoy... :rolleye:
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-sep-2013 at 17:03 ----------
> 
> 15.000 títulos la acaban de poner a 1,27 ahora mismo



¿Y quien compra? No me digas que todo es efecto depeche, porque no creo que en otros sitios recomienden comprar


----------



## Algas (6 Sep 2013)

1965 dijo:


> ¿Y quien compra? No me digas que todo es efecto depeche, porque no creo que en otros sitios recomienden comprar



En el artículo que publicó HissHoliness también recomiendan CODERE, 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iciarian-de-celebracion-de-madrid-2020-a.html

Yo no tengo ni idea ::, solo lo he comentado para los que están dentro.


----------



## 1965 (6 Sep 2013)

Algas dijo:


> En el artículo que publicó HissHoliness también recomiendan CODERE,
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iciarian-de-celebracion-de-madrid-2020-a.html
> 
> Yo no tengo ni idea ::, solo lo he comentado para los que están dentro.



¿Alguien se ha fijado si ha habido más compra hoy en esos valores que recoemndaban en el artículo?


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (6 Sep 2013)

Grande Depeche!


----------



## Roninn (6 Sep 2013)

1965 dijo:


> ¿Alguien se ha fijado si ha habido más compra hoy en esos valores que recoemndaban en el artículo?



Si, al menos la que sigo por haber entrado: prosegur y nh. 

Ambas con cierres en subasta casi en maximos diarios.

Habria que ver como se estan comportando las japonesas y turcas


----------



## ninfireblade (6 Sep 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> Es un comentario simpático el de *Bango* y creo que todos tenemos derecho a opinar y dar owned y mas con el respeto en el que lo esta haciendo, es mas, *Bango *si llega hoy a 2€ te dare yo a ti tu Owned :XX:




Pues sera simpatico pero a mi no me hace gracia. Solo faltaba que ademas de escoger un valor que nos de beneficios encima se le pida el dia exacto y la cantidad exacta a la que va a llegar ese dia.


----------



## 1965 (6 Sep 2013)

¿Que ha pasado a útima hora? ¿Ha habido un barrido? A mi me han pasado de verde arojo todos los valores que tengo


----------



## Depeche (6 Sep 2013)

En la subasta la han tirado a 1,23 euros, pero tranquilos, el lunes va a abrir con gap al alza, y como salga elegida Madrid en las Olimpiadas se va a cagar la perra,esto va a subir muchísimo.


----------



## mario_sg (6 Sep 2013)

Tokemos madera


----------



## Ladrillófilo (6 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> En la subasta la han tirado a 1,23 euros, pero tranquilos, el lunes va a abrir con gap al alza, y como salga elegida Madrid en las Olimpiadas se va a cagar la perra,esto va a subir muchísimo.



por qué lo crees ? 
Y si no gana ?


----------



## Duendek86 (6 Sep 2013)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> por qué lo crees ?
> Y si no gana ?



Por poder puede pasar cualquier cosa pero parece que Estambul esta muy por detrás de Tokio y Madrid, con problemas de seguridad bastante importantes y Tokio.... Japón entero esta de radiación hasta las cejas y cada vez sube mas y sin remedio... No creo que mucha gente vaya allí a verlos e incluso muchos deportistas no irían. Hay que recordar que los JJOO son un negocio ante todo y si no money, no party. Madrid aun con el berengenal que tenemos en España a día de hoy, parece que vamos enderezando el rumbo y podríamos ser la menos mala de las opciones.


----------



## Cordoba (6 Sep 2013)

Vaya tirón! Yo no lanzo campañas al vuelo, compre a 1,28 así q nada nuevo bajo el sol , quiero decir q a 1,28 estaba cuando aviso Depeche , eso si sí sube como dice, lo ha bordado.


----------



## NaNDeTe (6 Sep 2013)

Una lastima que al final no pude entrar, pero si, me parece que el lunes vamos a ver un bonito gap


----------



## calimero215 (6 Sep 2013)

Madre de dios!!!! Codere una empresa que esta en impago selectivo.Que en menos de 10 dias tiene que encontrar 45 millones de euros para pagar interes de deuda si no quiere ser la nueva pescanova. Que el 80% de los analistas recomiendan vender. Sin embargo yo estoy mas feliz que la ostia con mis coderes!!!!! Yo lo llamo (EL EFECTO DEPECHE)


----------



## BlueLaser (6 Sep 2013)

calimero215 dijo:


> Madre de dios!!!! Codere una empresa que esta en impago selectivo.Que en menos de 10 dias tiene que encontrar 45 millones de euros para pagar interes de deuda si no quiere ser la nueva pescanova. Que el 80% de los analistas recomiendan vender. Sin embargo yo estoy mas feliz que la ostia con mis coderes!!!!! Yo lo llamo (EL EFECTO DEPECHE)



Aunque creo que sin ello también acabaría subiendo de aqui al 14, como mañana salga elegida Madrid, el lunes suspenden su cotización por pegar un petardazo del 40%.

Si, es una predicción de viernes noche y sin base ninguna de AT, AF ni de ondas de Elliot ni de que-se-yo, pero vamos..., que ya vereis...


----------



## merkax (6 Sep 2013)

200k negociadas hoy, buen volumen, acostumbrados a 75k últimamente, el día del pelotazo podriamos ver los 1000k, que ya se vio cuando bajo a 1€


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Sep 2013)

BaNGo dijo:


> Y como a ti no te hace gracia, exiges que deje de escribir. ¡Qué tolerante!
> Si yo agradezco que Depeche se moje, pero cuan se moja y falla, lo digo.
> Depeche dijo que hoy Codere iba a estar a 2,00€, y ha fallado.
> 
> ...




No manipules. Lo que no quiero es que escribas cosas que no aporten al hilo ni para meterte con depeche. Si escribes algo útil por supuesto quiero que escribas.


----------



## BaNGo (7 Sep 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> No manipules. Lo que no quiero es que escribas cosas que no aporten al hilo ni para meterte con depeche. Si escribes algo útil por supuesto quiero que escribas.



No pretendo manipular. Para mí si tenía interés reflejar que esa predicción de Depeche no se iba a cumplir. Otra cosa es que no guste que se citen los errores de Depeche, a quien vuelvo a agradecer hilos valientes como este.
Y fin de los quoteos que con estas chorradillas si que estamos enmierdando el hilo.


----------



## NaNDeTe (7 Sep 2013)

Malas noticias, los JJOO de Madrid a tomar por culo.


----------



## Cordoba (7 Sep 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Malas noticias, los JJOO de Madrid a tomar por culo.



Y lo peor de todo Depeche estaba interesado en apostar por la candidatura de MAdrid, no será una mala señal para tu apuesta?


----------



## Depeche (7 Sep 2013)

He perdido 100 euritos. Espero que esto no le afecte negativamente a Codere.


----------



## BlueLaser (8 Sep 2013)

Alguien tiene idea de que pasará mañana? Desplome generalizado que se recupera al cierre o inicio de un periodo bajista en lo que se asumia beneficio de los JJOO como FCC, Codere, Indra y demas?


----------



## toroloco (8 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Alguien tiene idea de que pasará mañana?



Eso no lo sabe nadie...O casi nadie.

Pienso que los jjoo no le van a afectar.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (8 Sep 2013)

Supongo que el pelotazo de codere ya no lo sería tanto sin Madrid en los JJOO


----------



## BlueLaser (8 Sep 2013)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Supongo que el pelotazo de codere ya no lo sería tanto sin Madrid en los JJOO



Con o sin pelotazo, a finales de esta semana expira el plazo para poner la pasta o los avales de la misma (no se si eran 45 minoyes) asi que lo que sea será entre mañana y el viernes. Yo no se si debemos poner algun stop loss o hay que jugarsela en plan machote...


----------



## Depeche (8 Sep 2013)

Yo creo que no le afectará a codere,no habia nada descontado


----------



## Ladrillófilo (8 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo creo que no le afectará a codere,no habia nada descontado



no acabo de entender porque... creo que hay algo en el hilo que no he leído. 

Hay algo que va a pasar esta semana y no he leído, y creo que tiene que ver con una refinanciación o algo así?


----------



## Mr.T (8 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo creo que no le afectará a codere,no habia nada descontado



Eso espero, era una variable que no se había tenido en cuenta en la recomendación.

Me apunto a la duda del stop loss, esta semana es crítica.


----------



## latonga (8 Sep 2013)

Mañana todos pegados a la pantalla!!!


----------



## BlueLaser (8 Sep 2013)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> no acabo de entender porque... creo que hay algo en el hilo que no he leído.
> 
> Hay algo que va a pasar esta semana y no he leído, y creo que tiene que ver con una refinanciación o algo así?



Extraigo de
Los socios de Codere ahorran impuestos con firmas en Holanda y Luxemburgo - elEconomista.es

Las 2 frases principales (a mi entender) de todo este tema

1- "*Su problema ha estallado ahora cuando el año pasado Argentina, su principal fuente de ingresos, prohibió la repatriación de beneficios*"

2- " La compañía tiene ahora de plazo hasta el 14 de septiembre para abonar los 42 millones pendientes en intereses a los tenedores de la emisión en dólares"


----------



## Ladrillófilo (8 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Extraigo de
> Los socios de Codere ahorran impuestos con firmas en Holanda y Luxemburgo - elEconomista.es
> 
> Las 2 frases principales (a mi entender) de todo este tema
> ...



okay muchas gracias!

pero... por qué iba a subir la acción mucho debido a esto es lo que no entiendo


----------



## MarioConde (8 Sep 2013)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> okay muchas gracias!
> 
> pero... por qué iba a subir la acción mucho debido a esto es lo que no entiendo



Porque los mercados financieros no son eficientes. Y que dure.


----------



## BlueLaser (8 Sep 2013)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> okay muchas gracias!
> 
> pero... por qué iba a subir la acción mucho debido a esto es lo que no entiendo



No. No es que vaya a subir mucho debido a esto. Es al revés, todos los analistas dicen que debido a esto lo mas probable es que a pesar de tener beneficios en Argentina, al no poderlos repatriar, no va a tener forma de pagar esos 42 M€ y eso les va a forzar a declarar el default y los tenedores de bonos se van a quedar con una parte del negocio.

Lo que comenta Depeche es que A PESAR de lo que se dice se comenta se rumorea al respecto, al final no habra problemas e incluso el valor va a dispararse (me imagino que será debido a quien finalmente ponga la pasta, pero eso es mi propia película).


----------



## Cordoba (8 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> En la subasta la han tirado a 1,23 euros, pero tranquilos, el lunes va a abrir con gap al alza, y como salga elegida Madrid en las Olimpiadas se va a cagar la perra,esto va a subir muchísimo.



Es evidente que ya no se caga la perra, pero seguirá abriendo con un gap al alza? Si fuera así lo mismo me quito parte, esto es para machotes.


----------



## Duendek86 (9 Sep 2013)

1,18 Baja 0,05(4,07%) 09:01

Aquí aguantando el tipo, veremos hasta donde llega el susto.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1,13 Baja 0,10(8,13%) 09:03


----------



## toroloco (9 Sep 2013)

buena barrida, ahora pa´rriba


----------



## Robopoli (9 Sep 2013)

1,13 (-8,13%) ...


----------



## Duendek86 (9 Sep 2013)

1,18 Baja 0,05(4,07%) 09:10
Venga arriba!!!!
------------------------------------------------

1,19 Baja 0,04(3,25%) 09:22


----------



## suima (9 Sep 2013)

Codere tiene sólo una semana para lograr liquidez y evitar la quiebra - elEconomista.es

Hagan sus apuestas señores! :rolleye:


----------



## Neu___ (9 Sep 2013)

Se ve un poco negro la verdad, pero una quiebra de codere, con la cantidad de locales que hay con su logotipo, parece algo remoto la verdad :/


----------



## Duendek86 (9 Sep 2013)

1,20 Baja 0,03(2,44%) 10:34 

y sigue recuperando


----------



## Robopoli (9 Sep 2013)

La verdad es que una de dos o somos unos inconscientes o tenemos más pelotas que el caballo de Espartero... 
Esto puede llegar a ser hasta divertido si metes poca pasta pero el experimento a mí me está ayudando a reafirmar mi estilo de inversión antichicharrero


----------



## Duendek86 (9 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> La verdad es que una de dos o somos unos inconscientes o tenemos más pelotas que el caballo de Espartero...
> Esto puede llegar a ser hasta divertido si metes poca pasta pero el experimento a mí me está ayudando a reafirmar mi estilo de inversión antichicharrero



En mi caso seguramente sea de lo primero xd aun asi tenia que haber metido un poco mas cuando pego el bajonazo a primera hora aunque fuera para sacarlo ahora xD


----------



## suima (9 Sep 2013)

En mi caso creo que es la primera opcion...porque ya no siento las piernas...


----------



## tikonenko (10 Sep 2013)

*codere*

el chicharro moribundo,yo no se que le habéis visto tan atractivo,codere ha pasado de debutar en bolsa a 21 euros de valoracion por accion a finales de 2007,a poco mas de 1 euro actualmente,sus gestores muy habiles no han demostrado ser
de todas maneras os deseo mucha suerte y que dobleis el precio,sois muy valientes,yo no habria sido capaz de comprar estas acciones


----------



## Depeche (10 Sep 2013)

Gracias por desearnos suerte.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2013 at 05:30 ----------

Después de poco más de 5 horas revisando todos los valores del Ibex y del Mercado continuo a fondo, me voy satisfecho a la cama,he conseguido encontrar algún valor con mucho potencial de cara a las próximas semanas, y ya tengo más o menos miradas las tendencias posibles de valores importantes del Ibex que llevan una buena subida, para cuando llegue el momento de ponerse corto en algún valor.


----------



## Bucanero (10 Sep 2013)

Buenas soy nuevo en el foro aunque he seguido el foro desde un tiempo atrás. Solo decir que al final siguiendo a Depeche y viendo sus éxitos anteriores, a pesar del riesgo he metido una cantidad modesta a ver que pasa. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## tikonenko (10 Sep 2013)

*codere*

aunque viendo hoy subir a ERCROS un 10% ,lo de que codere doble no me parece tan disparatado


----------



## Ladrillófilo (10 Sep 2013)

Noticias de Mercados - Los

acerca de codere


----------



## uranoscopus (10 Sep 2013)

Atencion, creo que la CNMV ha suspendido la cotizacion de CODERE.....


----------



## BlueLaser (10 Sep 2013)

uranoscopus dijo:


> Atencion, creo que la CNMV ha suspendido la cotizacion de CODERE.....



Con que razón?


----------



## itaka (10 Sep 2013)

uranoscopus dijo:


> Atencion, creo que la CNMV ha suspendido la cotizacion de CODERE.....




bueno a ver que pasa.


----------



## BlueLaser (10 Sep 2013)

itaka dijo:


> bueno a ver que pasa.



Si la ha suspendido (que no se donde se puede ver eso) es positivo o negativo? Que alguien me ilumine, aunque sea con una vela!!!


----------



## Robopoli (10 Sep 2013)

Yo no veo ningún comunicado de la CNMV que digan que se ha suspendido...


----------



## Depeche (10 Sep 2013)

Yo tampoco veo nada que diga que está suspendida.
No se de donde sacas esa información.


----------



## Duendek86 (10 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo tampoco veo nada que diga que está suspendida.
> No se de donde sacas esa información.



Puede que se refieran a que el ultimo valor conocido es de hace un buen rato
12:37pm CEST	1,18	Down 0,02	Down


----------



## BlueLaser (10 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo tampoco veo nada que diga que está suspendida.
> No se de donde sacas esa información.



Aunque el valor parece estar "quieto" desde las 12:30

CDR.MC: Resumen para CODERE- Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## Robopoli (10 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Aunque el valor parece estar "quieto" desde las 12:30
> 
> CDR.MC: Resumen para CODERE- Yahoo! Finanzas



Don't panic and relaxing café con leche in la plaza mayor! 
Eso es que está cogiendo carrerilla y va a pegar un subidón


----------



## Jorkomboi (10 Sep 2013)

Aseguraos antes de anunciar esas cosas coñe, que se me han subido los huevos a la campanilla...:no:


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (10 Sep 2013)

En la página de yahoo:

CDR.MC: Resumen para CODERE- Yahoo! Finanzas

A eso de las 12:47 ha aparecido Codere a 1,67€ (tengo el minuto exacto porque he refrescado la página y al ver el valor he mandado un whatsapp al momento quedando registrada la hora de envío). A durado entre poco y nada, un par de refrescos de página, creo que se ha tratado de un error ya que el mismo valor sacado de la misma fuente pero para aplicación móvil no se ha movido de 1.19 en el que estaba.

¿Alguien tiene capacidad para ver al minuto la cotización del día y sacarnos de dudas de por qué está el reloj parado a las 12 y pico o si ha habido un peak puntual?


----------



## toroloco (10 Sep 2013)

ultima compra-venta que veo 

807 1,1800 12:37:05

En la pagina de la CNMV no dice nada.

1,67 es la variación sufrida en la cotización, 1,67%




Robopoli dijo:


> Don't panic and relaxing café con leche in la plaza mayor!



:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Cordoba (10 Sep 2013)

uranoscopus dijo:


> Atencion, creo que la CNMV ha suspendido la cotizacion de CODERE.....



No me jodas que a mi se me ha suspendido la respiración, aseguraros antes de comEntar


----------



## uranoscopus (10 Sep 2013)

Disculpad el revuelo armado, pero como estaba parada la cotizacion....

De todas formas, que ocurre hoy?


Enviado desde mi Nexus S usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Duendek86 (10 Sep 2013)

Volvio a la vida!

1,19 Baja 0,01(0,83%) 16:54


----------



## bentox (10 Sep 2013)

uranoscopus dijo:


> Disculpad el revuelo armado, pero como estaba parada la cotizacion....
> 
> De todas formas, que ocurre hoy?
> 
> ...



Has armado un gran revuelo, y no se si te has cargado a alguien por el camino.....del susto.


----------



## merkax (10 Sep 2013)

Esta semana saldremos de dudas o se va al cielo o al infierno.


----------



## RuiKi84 (10 Sep 2013)

Alguien sabe si existen algún pez gordo comprando CODERE??, con Prorealtime no tengo esa información, :S


----------



## 1965 (10 Sep 2013)

bentox dijo:


> Has armado un gran revuelo, y no se si te has cargado a alguien por el camino.....del susto.



A todos nos disgusta perder, pero vamos, que no creo que nadie haya invertido en codere el dienro que necsita para comer o el del colegio de sus hijos. Esto es como hacer una quiniela poniendo un 2 en el Real Madrid Almería. Sabes que puedes estar tirando el dinero, pero y si sale???


----------



## merkax (11 Sep 2013)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Alguien sabe si existen algún pez gordo comprando CODERE??, con Prorealtime no tengo esa información, :S



Viendo el volumen que mueve últimamente (aprox. 70000), no creo que haya muchos peces gordos comprando Codere.


----------



## Depeche (11 Sep 2013)

Espero que salga antes del viernes una noticia positiva o tire para arriba con fuerza, reconozco que me está entrando un poco de miedo en el cuerpo. 
Pero confio en el valor, no me mal interpreteis, es normal sentir un poco de inquietud.


----------



## BlueLaser (11 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Espero que salga antes del viernes una noticia positiva o tire para arriba con fuerza, reconozco que me está entrando un poco de miedo en el cuerpo.
> Pero confio en el valor, no me mal interpreteis, es normal sentir un poco de inquietud.



A que nivel pondrias un SL por si empieza a caer si se activa el "mode panic"? 

Hasta que hora el viernes habria que "aguantar" el valor antes de darse el piro?


----------



## Robopoli (11 Sep 2013)

No se chavales... no estoy acostumbrado a meterme en estos chicharros y he de reconocer que mis fuerzas van flaqueando y que tengo unas ganas de darle al botón de vender antes de que sea peor y meter en otro valor más seguro que también este bajo.
Depeche manifiestate para guiarnos por este tortuoso camino. :´´´´(


----------



## uranoscopus (11 Sep 2013)

Yo creo que le voy a dar al boton........


----------



## calimero215 (11 Sep 2013)

Depeche danos una guia de escape por si en barco se unde. Venderias codere el viernes a alguna hora si no hubieran noticias?? Como crees que cotizaria en valor el lunes si el sabado se declarara en suspensio. De pagos. A 1,18 la perdida ahora mismo seria asumible. 0 euros el lunes seria desastroso. Cuentanos algo que solo faltan 2 dias y medio para que podamos coger la opcion menos mala


----------



## tikonenko (11 Sep 2013)

*pero no baja*

hola,yo no estoy dentro del valor,pero lo observo desde hace tiempo,hay algo que me llama poderosamente la atencion y queria comentaroslo,a pesar de tantas malas noticias y de sus cuentas ruinosas,no baja de 1,11,es algo sospechoso eso,tambien he observado que casi todas las aperturas llega alguien con de 2000 a 4000 euros y la levanta 4-5 centimos


----------



## Guanotopía (11 Sep 2013)

tikonenko dijo:


> hola,yo no estoy dentro del valor,pero lo observo desde hace tiempo,hay algo que me llama poderosamente la atencion y queria comentaroslo,a pesar de tantas malas noticias y de sus cuentas ruinosas,no baja de 1,11,es algo sospechoso eso,tambien he observado que casi todas las aperturas llega alguien con de 2000 a 4000 euros y la levanta 4-5 centimos



Yo también me he fijado en el comportamiento extraño que tiene, todos los días oscila entre el 1.2 y el 1.15 aprox a pesar de la "mala" situación.

Compré a 1.26 (mala suerte) por lo que me estoy pensando si comprar un poco más a 1.16, ya que parece que su valor de estabilidad es el 1.2, de esa forma lo comido por lo servido mientras no haya subida real.


----------



## lio555 (11 Sep 2013)

Yo le di esta mañana , no aguante mas, este año ya me quede pillado con pescanova y no puedo permitirme otro descalabro y aunk creo k al final saldra adelante no es suficiente con un creo, os seguire desde la tranquilidad de observador, suerte a los que aguantais os mereceis por arriesgaros una buena recompensa, salu2


----------



## Robopoli (11 Sep 2013)

Guanotopía dijo:


> Yo también me he fijado en el comportamiento extraño que tiene, todos los días oscila entre el 1.2 y el 1.15 aprox a pesar de la "mala" situación.
> 
> Compré a 1.26 (mala suerte) por lo que me estoy pensando si comprar un poco más a 1.16, ya que parece que su valor de estabilidad es el 1.2, de esa forma lo comido por lo servido mientras no haya subida real.



Con un par!! 
Yo sigo dentro pero no me atrevo a cavar más hondo mi propio agujero que luego ::::::

(Edito horrible error ortográfico)


----------



## latonga (11 Sep 2013)

Espartanos!!!!!!!
AUH AUH AUH!!!

Yo sigo, pero comprendo a la gente que va abandonar es una situacion extrema y tenemos que asumir que podemos perder un gran porcentaje,pero estoy con lo mismo que decís : las noticias son muy malas y el valor se mantiene mas o menos estable


----------



## Mr.T (11 Sep 2013)

Depeche, sería bueno que arrojaras algo de luz. A día de hoy, ¿qué posibilidades ves de que se cumpla tu predicción? ¿90, 75, 60 %?


----------



## Duendek86 (11 Sep 2013)

Pues yo creo que salvo el tema de que no nos han dado los JJOO, el resto sigue igual que cuando entré, si me arriesgue antes, ahora me sigo arriesgando. Otra cosa sera el viernes a ver como esta la situación, hasta entonces creo que aguantare contra viento y marea. 

(Tambien cuenta que este año puedo permitirme un pequeño descalabro ya que llevo colchon de beneficios  )


----------



## Depeche (11 Sep 2013)

Yo de momento aguantaré, me doy de plazo hasta el viernes a las 16 h para decidir si abandono el barco o si sigo,de momento mi intención es no abandonar, sigo confiando en el valor y como bien dice algun compañero es curioso que pese a malas noticias no pierde el nivel de 1,13 euros.
Lo dicho,aún confío en el valor,a pesar de que es lógico que ya empiecen los nervios, y antes del viernes a las 16 horas no pienso vender ni una acción, el viernes si sigue igual la cosa ya veremos si vendo la mitad.
Hay 2 dias más para ver que hace el valor y decidir.


----------



## Hastebol (11 Sep 2013)

In depeche I trust


----------



## aguaplast (11 Sep 2013)

Yo entré a 1,23 y cada día que pasa me estoy planteando qué hacer!
Ya sé que estas decisiones son personales, pero... ¿dónde pongo el stop loss? 
¿1,10? ¿1,01?

Acongojado me hallo.


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Sep 2013)

Yo tambien entre a 1.23 y de momento aguanto pero empiezo a estar acongojado. Ademas veo un problema a mayores y es que aunque ahora este a 1.17 me temo que no va a ser facil vender por el poco volumen que hay.


----------



## Depeche (11 Sep 2013)

aguaplast dijo:


> Yo entré a 1,23 y cada día que pasa me estoy planteando qué hacer!
> Ya sé que estas decisiones son personales, pero... ¿dónde pongo el stop loss?
> ¿1,10? ¿1,01?
> 
> Acongojado me hallo.




Yo no soy partidario de poner stop-loss, pero si que me he marcado una zona la cual si pierde vendería, en 1,10 euros.


----------



## toroloco (11 Sep 2013)

14:58 volumen 68.683 y 18000 a 1,17...


----------



## bentox (11 Sep 2013)

Seguimos con noticias para acojonar de codere.....

Codere se la juega este domingo… ¿Qué cartas tiene para evitar la quiebra?

Esperemos que salga cara


----------



## suima (11 Sep 2013)

Si, es la misma noticia repetida de ayer...nada nuevo bajo el sol...asi que a seguir rezando vaya...:cook:


----------



## topito (11 Sep 2013)

os sigo, que tengais suerte!!!!


----------



## bentox (11 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo de momento aguantaré, me doy de plazo hasta el viernes a las 16 h para decidir si abandono el barco o si sigo,de momento mi intención es no abandonar, sigo confiando en el valor y como bien dice algun compañero es curioso que pese a malas noticias no pierde el nivel de 1,13 euros.
> Lo dicho,aún confío en el valor,a pesar de que es lógico que ya empiecen los nervios, y antes del viernes a las 16 horas no pienso vender ni una acción, el viernes si sigue igual la cosa ya veremos si vendo la mitad.
> Hay 2 dias más para ver que hace el valor y decidir.



Depeche , no crees que siguiendo la teoría de las noticias y viendo que ponen como fecha límite el domingo, en caso de que consiga dinero, la noticia se conozca en un momento en el que no podamos entrar?

Lo digo porque con la OPA de duro, a ultimísima hora en la que ya no podias anular la orden con la que acudias a la OPA salió una noticia de un mega contrato que esta a punto de caer..... Y viendo como se manejan estas cosas me da que no den pistas ni para bien ni para mal, hasta que no podamos reaccionar. 

que opinas de esto?

EDITO: de la noticia que hablo no se han hecho eco en la prensa habitual, eleconomista, expansión, etc...


----------



## Depeche (11 Sep 2013)

Es posible


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (11 Sep 2013)

bentox dijo:


> Depeche , no crees que siguiendo la teoría de las noticias y viendo que ponen como fecha límite el domingo, en caso de que consiga dinero, la noticia se conozca en un momento en el que no podamos entrar?
> 
> Lo digo porque con la OPA de duro, a ultimísima hora en la que ya no podias anular la orden con la que acudias a la OPA salió una noticia de un mega contrato que esta a punto de caer..... Y viendo como se manejan estas cosas me da que no den pistas ni para bien ni para mal, hasta que no podamos reaccionar.
> 
> ...



Pero es que esto siempre ha sido así. Estas noticias se dan cuando los mercados están cerrados o en fin de semana.

Olvídense de tener un claro indicador en lo que quede de semana. Lo único sería ver un gran volumen a última hora del viernes, y aún así lo dudo ya que sería sospechoso de chivatazo. (Precisamente esta falta de volumen es lo que me tiene intrigado...)

Ánimos!


----------



## BlueLaser (11 Sep 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Pero es que esto siempre ha sido así. Estas noticias se dan cuando los mercados están cerrados o en fin de semana.
> 
> Olvídense de tener un claro indicador en lo que quede de semana. Lo único sería ver un gran volumen a última hora del viernes, y aún así lo dudo ya que sería sospechoso de chivatazo. (Precisamente esta falta de volumen es lo que me tiene intrigado...)
> 
> Ánimos!



Vamos, que salvo se desplome antes del viernes a las 16:50 y nos de tiempo a poner una orden de venta, los que estamos dentro estamos "a verlas venir", con lo bueno que venga y con lo malo que pudiera o pudiese venir. De todas maneras si las manos fuertes ya supiesen que hay default selectivo ya se habrian pirado en plan "maricon el ultimo".


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (11 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Vamos, que salvo se desplome antes del viernes a las 16:50 y nos de tiempo a poner una orden de venta, los que estamos dentro estamos "a verlas venir", con lo bueno que venga y con lo malo que pudiera o pudiese venir. De todas maneras si las manos fuertes ya supiesen que hay default selectivo ya se habrian pirado en plan "maricon el ultimo".



Las manos fuertes ya han tomado sus posiciones hace días, no creo que actúen a última hora para así dar pistas de lo que podría pasar. Como pista.... y si es que se puede interpretar de alguna manera, la noticia que ya publiqué de que los directivos se subieron este último ejercicio un 37% el sueldo, de 298k euros a 408k (a parte de otras subidas por prestaciones de servicios y retribuciones fijas y variables)

Noticias de Mercados - El consejo de Codere dispara un 37% su retribución en plena crisis de la compañía

O bien saben que se saldrán con la suya y podrán seguir cobrando, o bien como saben que va a petar han aprovechado este último ejercicio en llenarse los bolsillos. Teniendo en cuenta el color de los directivos tiene una gran similitud con las decisiones políticas de este país: me importa una mierda lo que pase, ahora yo los bolsillos llenos y luego me la suda.


----------



## uranoscopus (11 Sep 2013)

Hola,
Imaginemos que no consigue el dinero, creo que son 60 millones de euros, que ocurriria?
Se suspende la cotizacion y hemos perdido el 100% de lo invertido.
Disculpad mi ignorancia.
Gracias


----------



## Robopoli (11 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Vamos, que salvo se desplome antes del viernes a las 16:50 y nos de tiempo a poner una orden de venta, los que estamos dentro estamos "a verlas venir", con lo bueno que venga y con lo malo que pudiera o pudiese venir. De todas maneras si las manos fuertes ya supiesen que hay default selectivo ya se habrian pirado en plan "maricon el ultimo".



Esto al final es a cara o cruz. No creo que estos dos días vaya a pasar nada interesante que levante la liebre.
Yo compré tarde y mal y voy perdiendo un 6%. Estos dos días me pensaré que cojones hago...


----------



## BlueLaser (11 Sep 2013)

uranoscopus dijo:


> Hola,
> Imaginemos que no consigue el dinero, creo que son 60 millones de euros, que ocurriria?
> Se suspende la cotizacion y hemos perdido el 100% de lo invertido.
> Disculpad mi ignorancia.
> Gracias



Pues si no paga, las noticias son que entra en suspension, como se han pasado todos a Luxemburgo y Holanda el proceso se realizaría fuera de España, y a partir de ahi o reestructura la deuda (vendiendo parte de sus acciones a alguien) o entra en quiebra, teniendo que vender los activos para hacer frente a la deuda. Lo que pase con las acciones en ese proceso (aparte de suspender su cotizacion, claro) dependerá de como acaba la cosa, si es disolucion de la empresa, perdida del 100%, si es quiebra y los activos llegasen a ser suficientes, recuperar el 100% del valor a fecha de suspension, sino pues lo que tocase.


----------



## uranoscopus (11 Sep 2013)

Pues a cara o cruz.


----------



## Mr.T (11 Sep 2013)

Yo lo que veo es que todo esto ha derivado en una especie de doble o nada, e igual que no voy al casino a jugarme mis ahorros a la ruleta seguramente acabe vendiendo mañana o el viernes como muy tarde. Y digo seguramente porque tampoco lo tengo claro, que desastre...


----------



## Bucanero (11 Sep 2013)

La verdad que empieza la situación a ponerse complicada. Creo que el viernes sino lo veo claro vendo y lo que dios quiera. No soy tan machote como para aguantar al Lunes.


----------



## Depeche (11 Sep 2013)

Yo realmente creo que si el viernes a las 16 horas no han salido buenas noticias y no ha tenido una subida correcta venderé y me quedaré con 2000 acciones por si acaso.
Pero viendo la gráfica tanto semanal como mensual,así como los indicadores me dice que tiene que producirse una subida por encima de 1,25 euros,un cierre por debajo de ese precio el viernes no sería bueno.
Esperemos que haya suerte.


----------



## Duendek86 (11 Sep 2013)

AVISO, ESTO ES UN ERROR!!!!!! 
menudo susto al refrescar 






he vuelto a refrescar y ya ha vuelto a la normalidad :'( puñetero yahoo


----------



## no_me_consta (11 Sep 2013)

tranquilos,acabo de abrir una linea de crédito ilimitada para codere .No os preocupeis shurmanos ,yo pago la ronda.inocho:inocho:



-http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/452797-unico-lidl-dios-del-foro.html:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## merkax (12 Sep 2013)

Otro día más con poco volumen, a ver si va a llegar la semana que viene y sigue igual.


----------



## enda (12 Sep 2013)

1,18 (apenas se ha movido entre 1,17 y 1,19). Bastante plano. ¿Como lo véis?


----------



## Depeche (12 Sep 2013)

No se que hacer,me estoy planteando vender casi todas y comprar Solaria, y mañana si veo que tira para arriba o salen buenas noticias ya entraré otra vez.

---------- Post added 12-sep-2013 at 16:34 ----------

Decidido, he vendido la mitad.
No puedo arriesgar tanto dinero.


----------



## Bucanero (12 Sep 2013)

Yo no he aguantado tanto suspense. Mas vale una retirada a tiempo. Vendo y me quedaré más tranquilo. Me plantearé lo de solaria. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## begginer (12 Sep 2013)

Os sigo desde la barrera por si se pone a tiro aunque no creo que acabe entrando. 
Que cada uno acierte en sus decisiones, que angustia.
Prefiero esperar a los nuevos valores que tiene depeche en el punto de mira (si quieres ir adelantando cuáles son para ir haciendo un seguimiento, no te cortes, jejeje).

Llevo campofrios (+9%) y solarias (+20%), GRANDE DEPECHE!!!

Saludos


----------



## Depeche (12 Sep 2013)

Uff,que angustia y presión, esto no debe ser bueno para la salud, ahora me siento más tranquilo habiendo vendido la mitad.


----------



## Robopoli (12 Sep 2013)

Se nota que habéis vendido mamoncetes  Está en 1,17 otra vez...
A ver si llega la mano invisible de todos los días y la tira un poco para arriba... lo justo para minimizar perdidas.


----------



## enda (12 Sep 2013)

1,18 [16:56:15]


----------



## uranoscopus (12 Sep 2013)

Hola, yo las aguantare, es poco dinero y entre a 1.16.
Ya veremos si saco para una mariscada.


----------



## Guanotopía (12 Sep 2013)

Depeche ¿a cuánto tienes pensado entrar en Solaria?


----------



## Cordoba (12 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Uff,que angustia y presión, esto no debe ser bueno para la salud, ahora me siento más tranquilo habiendo vendido la mitad.



Vamos no me fastidies, a estas alturas vas y te rajas, no decías que hasta mañana a las 16:00 aguantabas, pues ahora si que has provocado una bajada.........maricon el ultimo.


Me siento abandonaito.


----------



## Guanotopía (12 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Vamos no me fastidies, a estas alturas vas y te rajas, no decías que hasta mañana a las 16:00 aguantabas, pues ahora si que has provocado una bajada.........maricon el ultimo.
> 
> 
> Me siento abandonaito.



Yo entré a 1.26 y no me retiro, de perdidos al río.

Ya sabes, mal de muchos consuelo de tontos


----------



## Cordoba (12 Sep 2013)

Yo 1,28 7.000 acciones, acojonate.


----------



## Depeche (12 Sep 2013)

Aún mantengo 5200 titulos,con eso ya tengo bastante para arriesgarme.
En realidad confío en el valor,pero no me puedo permitir arriesgar tanto dinero.


----------



## enda (12 Sep 2013)

Yo también sigo en codere (es poca cantidad) a precios parecidos a los vuestros, prefiero aguantar por lo menos hasta mañana y ver como cierra hoy. Eso sí, con el ojo encima de la cotización.


----------



## Cordoba (12 Sep 2013)

El problema es que cuando entre el pánico, eso va producirá una bajada brusca, teniendo en cuenta que se mueve muy poco dinero, habrá muchos vendiendo, y pocos o nadie comprando.


----------



## Metal12 (12 Sep 2013)

Sigo confiando en el valor


----------



## Guanotopía (12 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Yo 1,28 7.000 acciones, acojonate.



Pues sí, sorprendido me has.

En el peor de los casos habrá bajada, pero me parece imposible que quiebre o tarde en recuperar. Han tomado una decisión límite en sus movimientos financieros, pero activos tienen y liquidez sigue entrando porque es un negocio "sin gastos" y el juego siempre va para arriba en crisis.

Yo lo invertido (menos que tú) puedo esperar a que recupere, y el precio de compra no me parece burbujeado, así que no me preocupa demasiado.


----------



## Deshollinador (12 Sep 2013)

Yo he saltado también, no aparecen noticias, perdidas del 5%


----------



## Cordoba (12 Sep 2013)

Mi broker marca 1,15 , vamos pa correrme a gorrazos.


----------



## Depeche (12 Sep 2013)

A ver,no he vendido todo,aún mantengo 6.000 euros invertidos.


----------



## Sideshow Bob (12 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Yo 1,28 7.000 acciones, acojonate.



También entre a 1,28 ::

Aguantamos !!


----------



## Robopoli (12 Sep 2013)

1200 acciones a 1,2573...
No es mucho y me estoy pensando si hacer eso de "from lost to the river" o "maricón el último".


----------



## enda (12 Sep 2013)

Cierre en 1,16 [17:37:59]

Apertura:1,18
Min: 1,16
Max: 1,19

Aguanto.


----------



## Robopoli (12 Sep 2013)

Está claro que están manteniendo la cotización con respiración artificial. 
Lo que no se es con que objetivo...


----------



## Mr.T (12 Sep 2013)

También aguanto


----------



## bentox (12 Sep 2013)

Otro que sigue en el valor


----------



## Cordoba (12 Sep 2013)

Mucho valiente hay por aquí, pues yo continuo porque pierdo un huevo sino salía corriendo como el mierda.

Que alguien aclare que puede pasar si no aparece la pasta, lo digo por ir haciéndome el cuerpo, por ejemplo con la solucion de pescanova los antiguos accionistas ganaran o perderán?


----------



## Depeche (12 Sep 2013)

No es que no confíe en Codere,sigo confiando y por eso mantengo la mitad de lo que tenía.
Si he vendido esa mitad para comprar Solaria es porque Solaria me ha dado hoy señal de fuerte compra,ha superado una resistencia muy importante que le deberá llevar a 1,20 euros en pocos días y quizá siga subiendo de aquí a final de año hasta los 3 euros.
No podía perder la oportunidad,y como bien sabéis de Solaria no tenía nada comprado.


----------



## Hastebol (12 Sep 2013)

aguanto con muchas dudas....... va a ser una noche larga..............


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (12 Sep 2013)

Contra viento y marea.


----------



## toroloco (12 Sep 2013)

Codere....casi 4000 títulos....no sleep till 2e...


----------



## BlueLaser (12 Sep 2013)

toroloco dijo:


> Codere....casi 4000 títulos....no sleep till 2e...



Oye...,, pregunta de novato: Si compramos Codere no hariamos que el valor subiera y otros compraran y...


----------



## toroloco (12 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Oye...,, pregunta de novato: Si compramos Codere no hariamos que el valor subiera y otros compraran y...



Respuesta de novato también: como nos arreemos un ostión vamos a tardar tiempo en recuperarnos...


----------



## 1965 (12 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Oye...,, pregunta de novato: Si compramos Codere no hariamos que el valor subiera y otros compraran y...



Con nuestro nivel de compra no le hacemos ni cosquillas. Salvo que hubiese millones de foreros que pusieran su sueldo en codere....


----------



## Neu___ (12 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Oye...,, pregunta de novato: Si compramos Codere no hariamos que el valor subiera y otros compraran y...



Quieres manipular el MERCADO? ienso:


----------



## NaNDeTe (12 Sep 2013)

Joer, esta bajando sin volumen y vosotros vendiendo.... ains... mirad el historico y ved lo que hace todos los años sobre estas fechas. En breve entrare con stop ganancias en 2,33


----------



## mario_sg (12 Sep 2013)

q no vendo!


----------



## 1965 (12 Sep 2013)

Yo voy a comprar más. A una mala, siempre he querido tener una máquina tragaperras en casa para ver si es verdad que toca (por si hay liquidación) :XX::XX:


----------



## Algas (12 Sep 2013)

Codere se la juega este domingo… ¿Qué cartas tiene para evitar la quiebra?

---------- Post added 12-sep-2013 at 23:25 ----------

Las agujas del reloj se están acelerando para Codere y es que la empresa del juego debe hacer frente al pago de 10 millones de euros en cupones este domingo, correspondientes a una emisión de 300 millones de dólares. Este pago se debió realizar el 15 de agosto, pero sin embargo, agarrándose a una cláusula, la empresa consiguió una demora de 30 días. Esta prórroga ya la adoptó el 15 de junio de este año y le supuso una calificación de “impago selectivo” por parte de la agencia de Standard & Poor’s.


El problema no es el pago de 10 millones de euros, de hecho los tiene en liquidez… el verdadero problema es que los bancos, con los que tenía la línea de crédito a punto de vencer cortaron el riego del dinero y dieron la posibilidad a Codere de vender esa línea de crédito a dos hedge funds, GSO y Canyon, . En ese contrato de traspaso a los fondos de inversión se establece que previamente al pago del cupón, la empresa debe hacer frente del dinero usado, que actualmente asciende a 60 millones de euros.

Esos 60 millones de euros actualmente no los tiene por lo que no podría hacer frente. De este modo, la empresa de la familia Sampedro, sólo puede apostar por jugar estas cuatro cartas:

- Negociar con los bonistas un nuevo aplazamiento en el pago de sus cupones.
- Pacto con los hedge funds una restructuración de esa deuda.
- La entrada de un nuevo hedge fund, que les aporte liquidez de manera inmediata.
- La venta de un activo, antes del domingo (opción más improbable).

Si la empresa no cumple con su compromiso con los bonistas, automáticamente, los 985 millones de euros en bonos que figuran en el pasivo se convertirían en exigibles. La misma empresa ha manifestado que si no consiguen liquidez a corto plazo existiría una “incertidumbre significativa” sobre la viabilidad del negocio en el corto plazo.

Ante este escenario… ¿Logrará Codere pagar los cupones antes de domingo?, Si no paga… ¿Podría sacar un as bajo la manga para burlar la situación?

“Estas son las cuestiones y en vuestra mano quedan las resoluciones”


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Sep 2013)

Entiendo que si no consigue los 60 millones para pagar a los hedge funds la empresa entrara en quiebra. ¿ Ganan algo estos hedge funds con la quiebra ?


----------



## Algas (13 Sep 2013)

No es q ganen, es q quieren recuperar el máximo dinero posible aunque sea malvendiendo.

---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 08:01 ----------

Aún así, hasta el rabo todo es toro, a ver q pasa al final.
¡Mucha suerte!


----------



## Roninn (13 Sep 2013)

I´m out.

Mi particular umbral de dolor superado. 

Ahora ya puede subir la condenada.


----------



## Bucanero (13 Sep 2013)

Suerte a los que sigan dentro para mi era demasiada incertidumbre. Me paso a Solaria haber que tal se me da.


----------



## manijero (13 Sep 2013)

También fuera


----------



## Robopoli (13 Sep 2013)

Yo aguanto como un jabato...


----------



## enda (13 Sep 2013)

*Codere Seen Triggering Swaps on Coupon Miss: Corporate Finance*

By Katie Linsell & Julie Miecamp - Sep 13, 2013 1:01 AM GMT+0200

Codere Seen Triggering Swaps on Coupon Miss: Corporate Finance - Bloomberg

Codere SA’s credit-default swaps signal bondholders are resigned to the Spanish gaming company defaulting because its unable to meet terms of loans from Canyon Partners LLC and Blackstone Group LP’s GSO Capital Partners.

The one-year derivatives indicate a 91 percent chance the operator of betting parlors from Italy to Argentina will fail to meet its commitments. Codere probably will decide to skip interest due within three days on $300 million of 9.25 percent bonds, triggering payouts on swaps insuring $444 million of debt, according to Moody’s Investors Service.

Terms of a 99 million-euro ($132 million) loan from private-equity firms Canyon and GSO in July require the debt to be repaid if the bond coupon payment is made by the Madrid-based company. Settlement of default swaps may simplify a restructuring of Codere because the company could then work with the remaining creditors to repair the business, according to Stan Manoukian, founder of Independent Credit Research, which supplies analysis to distressed debt investors.

“Non payment of the coupon would trigger the CDS and allow some funds involved in the restructuring to cash out,” said Manoukian. “It would then give the company leverage to obtain a waiver from its creditors.”
*
Swaps Cost*

The likelihood of the company not meeting its obligations within a year is up from from 83 percent last month, according to data provider CMA’s quotes for credit-default swaps. Five-year contracts signal a 97 percent chance of the company defaulting during that period and now cost 5.2 million euros ($6.9 million) in advance and 500,000 euros annually to insure 10 million euros of Codere’s debt.

“Some bondholders are saying there is a risk the company will go into default and then look to restructure,” said Giovanbattista Caracciolo, a bond trader specializing in distressed debt at AdviCorp Plc, an independent investment bank based in London and Rome. “It’s conceivable that many investors in Codere would like to see the CDS triggered.”

Codere has about 1 billion euros of bonds outstanding and had 109 million euros of cash at the end of June, according to an Aug. 30 earnings statement. Bondholders seeking to take control of the company for 95 percent of its shares, would forgive 350 million euros of its debt, a person familiar told Bloomberg News last month.

*Smoking Ban*

Codere posted losses for six straight quarters, hurt by a smoking ban in Argentina and strict gambling laws in Mexico. An event of default won’t damage the company’s betting licences, Chief Financial Officer Angel Corzo Uceda said in an earnings call with investors on Aug. 30.

“Codere is more likely to go through a restructuring now it has said licences won’t be affected,” said Aengus McMahon, a London-based credit analyst at ING Groep NV. “You can never preclude a rabbit being pulled out of the hat, but the market is pretty certain the company will default. If the company fails to pay the coupon and the bondholders seek repayment, it’s very hard to see how that isn’t a credit event.”

Italo Durazzo, a spokesman for the company in Madrid, declined to comment on Codere’s finances. Andrew Dowler, a spokesman for Blackstone declined to comment, as did an official at Canyon, who asked not to be identified citing company policy.

*No Deadline*

The company hasn’t placed a deadline on discussions with stakeholders for a restructuring, Uceda said during the Aug. 30 conference. Codere is reviewing options including replacing its senior facility or finding an agreement with the holder of this loan, Uceda said.

Codere is 51 percent-owned by Masampe Holding BV (CDR), a company controlled by members of the founding Martinez Sampedro family, according to a statement on its website citing December 2012 data. The remainder of the shares are listed on the Madrid stock exchange and owned by the Martinez Sampedro family, board members and management. The stock closed at 1.16 euros in Madrid yesterday, down from 4.2 euros in February.

Investor confidence in the company is deteriorating, with its 8.25 percent notes due June 2015 falling to 51 cents on the euro from 80 cents in May, according to Bloomberg data. The 9.25 percent bonds on which the interest payment is coming due were quoted at 51 cents yesterday compared with 73 cents in May.

Codere’s bonds are the highest-yielding among western European companies that haven’t restructured or filed for bankruptcy and the company’s debt is the second-most expensive to insure in the world after Energy Future Holdings Corp., Bloomberg data show.

*Outstanding Contracts*

A total of 3,192 swaps contracts insuring Codere’s debt were outstanding as of Sept. 6, according to the Depository Trust & Clearing Corp. There were 24 trades covering $60 million of the company’s obligations last week.

Codere’s probability of default rating was downgraded to Ca by Moody’s, defined as “in or very near default”, when the company deferred paying a June 15 coupon on its 8.25 percent notes maturing in June 2015. The New York-based ratings company affirmed the company’s credit grade at Caa3, nine levels below investment grade.

“It looks like the company is headed for a default event, and then credit-default swaps will probably be triggered,” said Ivan Palacios, an analyst at Moody’s in Madrid. “It’s likely the company will not pay the coupon.”

To contact the reporters on this story: Katie Linsell in Madrid at klinsell@bloomberg.net; Julie Miecamp in London at jmiecamp@bloomberg.net

To contact the editors responsible for this story: Shelley Smith at ssmith118@bloomberg.net; Faris Khan at fkhan33@bloomberg.net


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Sep 2013)

Alguien puede explicar posibles implicaciones de esta noticia?



enda dijo:


> *Codere Seen Triggering Swaps on Coupon Miss: Corporate Finance*
> 
> By Katie Linsell & Julie Miecamp - Sep 13, 2013 1:01 AM GMT+0200
> 
> ...


----------



## Neu___ (13 Sep 2013)

Segun la noticia todo apunta a que van a canjear los seguros (CDS) y reestructurar la compañia (partirla).

Pinta feo, muy feo. Me gustaría saber quien está comprando todo el volumen que se está produciendo ahora.


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Sep 2013)

Neu___ dijo:


> Segun la noticia todo apunta a que van a canjear los seguros (CDS) y reestructurar la compañia (partirla).
> 
> Pinta feo, muy feo. Me gustaría saber quien está comprando todo el volumen que se está produciendo ahora.



Gente que "sabe" :

Yo aguanto el tipo, en lugar de gastarmelo en whisky me lo juego a rojo-negro par-impar


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Sep 2013)

Yo tambien aguanto, al menos hasta las 16:OO-16:3O, luego ya veremos que hacemos o con cuanto me quedo hasta el lunes.


----------



## Jorkomboi (13 Sep 2013)

Yo me quedo, pero coloco stop loss "mental" a 1.10. 

Mas abajo de ahí me doy el piro.


----------



## aguaplast (13 Sep 2013)

He sucumbido a la presión... me salgo :/


----------



## Roninn (13 Sep 2013)

Si la suben a ultima hora o en subasta solo voy a poder decir una cosa:

Profesional, muy profesional.


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Sep 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Yo me quedo, pero coloco stop loss "mental" a 1.10.
> 
> Mas abajo de ahí me doy el piro.



Si si, yo estoy desgastando el F5 por lo mismo xD


----------



## mario_sg (13 Sep 2013)

Q no vendo q no


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Sep 2013)

Pues va subiendo, esta a 1,15 y hay gente comprando entre 2000 y 2500, aunque no se si son gacelas o leones, alguien sabe como ver si quien compra son grandes brokers pero en pequeñas cantidades para no "calentar" el valor?


----------



## uranoscopus (13 Sep 2013)

Hola, sigo dentro.


----------



## Mr.T (13 Sep 2013)

Mientras no salte el stop loss también dentro. 

La verdad que con la que está cayendo como aguanta la jodía


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Sep 2013)

Mr.T dijo:


> Mientras no salte el stop loss también dentro.
> 
> La verdad que con la que está cayendo como aguanta la jodía



Hay gente comprando..., pero no se si somos los burbujistas suicidas o son gente "con informacion"


----------



## Mr.T (13 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Hay gente comprando..., pero no se si somos los burbujistas suicidas o son gente "con informacion"



Burbujistas no creo, aquí andamos todos con el culo apretado.


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Sep 2013)

Ya ha subido a 1,17, esta en +0,86%


----------



## uranoscopus (13 Sep 2013)

Vamos a soñar, estan barriendo cortos y el lunes la suben al cielo......


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Sep 2013)

CDR.MC	11:29am CEST	1,17	0,01	0,86%

Mi no entender, pero mi tranquilizar por el momento xD

---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 11:57 ----------




Mr.T dijo:


> Burbujistas no creo, aquí andamos todos con el culo apretado.



Y mi mujer ni te cuento, que lleva 2 dias dandome collejas xD


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (13 Sep 2013)

Señores!!!

Codere evita de nuevo la quiebra al pagar in extremis el vencimiento a los bonistas - Noticias de Empresas

*Codere evita de nuevo la quiebra al pagar in extremis el vencimiento a los bonistas*



Una vez más, Codere ha conseguido salvar un nuevo match ball que amenazaba con llevar la compañía a la quiebra. Según fuentes financieras, la empresa gestora de casinos y salas de juego ha llegado a un acuerdo con sus bonistas para abonarles un vencimiento de 14 millones de euros que expiraba el próximo domingo y a cuyo pago se habían opuestos los inversores que la salvaron del default el pasado mes de julio.

La situación financiera de la empresa de la familia Martínez Sanpedro era extrema. La compañía había retrasado 30 días el pago de los intereses de la deuda en dólares que debería abonar el 15 de agosto, utilizando un periodo de gracia permitido en los contratos, tras el cual entraría en situación de impago. La nueva fecha vencía este fin de semana y hasta la pasada noche no se había obtenido el visto bueno de todas las partes implicadas para que la empresa pudiera seguir en funcionamiento.

El consejo de administración de Codere se ha reunido esta mañana para verificar la propuesta de los bonistas y de Canyon Partners LLC, Blackstone Group LP’ y GSO Capital Partners. En junio, estas tres firmas julio le concedieron una línea de crédito de 100 millones de euros para que el grupo continuase con su actividad normal, tal y como adelanté El Confidencial. Estos tres salvadores habían puesto como condición para prestarle dinero que no pagase los intereses de una emisión de deuda de 300 millones sin antes devolverles el préstamo a ellos.

Codere si tenía dinero para abonar los 14 millones de euros a los bonistas, pero no los 60 millones que ya ha utilizado de la línea de financiación extraordinaria. Un laberinto que llevaba al grupo con filiales en México y Argentina a un abismo sin retorno. Pues bien, las tres partes han recurrido a “la imaginación financiera” para salvar la bola de partido y continuar las conversaciones para reestructurar de una vez la deuda total del grupo, que asciende a 1.100 millones de euros.

S&P colocó a Codere en el rating CC, o default selectivo, por las dudas sobre el pago de estos intereses en dólares, y recalcó que “rebajaríamos el rating de Codere a D (último escalón de su tabla que significa imposibilidad de cobro) si la empresa no hace frente a la totalidad de sus actuales obligaciones de deuda”.

Como explica Pricewaterhouse en el informe de las cuentas semestrales, "el incumplimiento en más de 30 días de la obligación de pago de intereses debidos constituiría un evento de “default” que transformaría en exigibles en su totalidad, los bonos emitidos por el Grupo". En consecuencia, Price ha advertido sobre el riesgo para la continuidad del negocio de Codere derivado de esta situación financiera. Si Codere no abona los intereses en plazo, también se le cerraría la línea de crédito de 98 millones firmada en junio que ha permitido a la empresa continuar con sus operaciones.


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Sep 2013)

Albricias!!!
Y solo son las 12!!! 
De aqui a cierre se pone en +8% (modo Sandro Rey OFF)


----------



## Robopoli (13 Sep 2013)

Me alegro por vosotros... Yo al final flojeé y le dí al botón a 0,15.
Que tengáis mucha suerte porque os lo merecéis! Sois unos valientes!


----------



## Cordoba (13 Sep 2013)

pues no parece que se menee.
por lo menos no nos dan la estocada este fin de semana, pero creeis que subira o sera peor?


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (13 Sep 2013)

La noticia todavía no se ha extendido... habrá que esperar.
1,18 Up 0,02(1.72%) 12:10PM GMT+02:00

Que conste que yo no tengo ni p.i


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> pues no parece que se menee.
> por lo menos no nos dan la estocada este fin de semana, pero creeis que subira o sera peor?



Esperate al lunes, que los viernes son dias de plusvis.

Pero yo creo que de aqui a 3-4 horas "alguien" va a comprar un volumen a lo bestia y el valor subirá un 8% (y repito: "modo Sandro Rey OFF")


----------



## enda (13 Sep 2013)

me están dando ganas de comprar más. Lo se, soy un incosciente :X

A 1,20 (+3,45%) me marca [12:29]


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Sep 2013)

1,18 € (+1,72%)


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (13 Sep 2013)

Grracias Depeche! Acertaste de pleno!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
Lo que suba no se, pero que no ha quebrado tras las constantes malas noticias, es de crack!!!!!!!!
Cuanto estamos aprendiendo todos eh!!!


----------



## Bucanero (13 Sep 2013)

vaya yo que me había salido!!!!. adentro corriendo aunque sea quizás un poco tarde.


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Sep 2013)

esedeseodeserfeo dijo:


> Grracias Depeche! Acertaste de pleno!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> Lo que suba no se, pero que no ha quebrado tras las constantes malas noticias, es de crack!!!!!!!!
> Cuanto estamos aprendiendo todos eh!!!



Entre esta noticia, la relativa al negocio de Solaria, mas la de Campofrio y los chinos, yo solo puedo concluir, aplicando la navaja de Ockham, que:

El tipo dispone de un condensador de fluzo, no se si instalado en un DeLorean o en un Seiscientos, y cada 2x3=6 se da un garbeo al futuro, se toma una relaxing cup of cafe con leche in the Plaza Mayor, lee el Expansion, el Cinco Dias y El Jueves, y se vuelve al presente con informacion relevante 

Depecheeeeee, eres una bestia pardaaaaaa :

---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 12:42 ----------




Bucanero dijo:


> vaya yo que me había salido!!!!. adentro corriendo aunque sea quizás un poco tarde.



Pues date prisa que esta a 1,20 € (+3,45%), creo que mi prevision de +8% se va a quedar corta porque de aqui al cierre hay tiempo hasta de que los de la CNMV suspendan la cotización por superar el 30%


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Sep 2013)

12:42 - 1.215 segun ing

---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 12:46 ----------

Duende kamikace acaba de meter 1.200 titulos mas a la saca compradas a 1.21, de media las llevo a 1.22 . Alea iacta est


----------



## latonga (13 Sep 2013)

vamonossssssssssssss


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Sep 2013)

12:45 -- 1.19€ :s

---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 12:49 ----------

12:50 -- 1.18 :s :s


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (13 Sep 2013)

1,2000
Var. Neta Var.% Vol. (Acc.) Anterior Máximo Mínimo Hora
0,0400 3,45 95.027 1,1600 1,2100 1,1400 12:49:51

---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 12:51 ----------

Lo de ecobolsa y su tiempo real es de coña ¿no?


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Sep 2013)

esedeseodeserfeo dijo:


> 1,2000
> Var. Neta Var.% Vol. (Acc.) Anterior Máximo Mínimo Hora
> 0,0400 3,45 95.027 1,1600 1,2100 1,1400 12:49:51
> 
> ...



Yo estoy mirandolo en ing y ha cambiado el valor que puse antes de las 12:50 y lo ha puesto en 1.20 :s :s :s


----------



## Guanotopía (13 Sep 2013)

Tampoco os emocionéis, no creo que pase de estar en la UCI a pelotazo en el mismo día, yo imagino que primero recupera su valor normal, y cuando se asiente ya seguirá la evolución que todos esperábamos.


----------



## Mr.T (13 Sep 2013)

Pa´ haberse matao, señores.

A ver que nos depara el día


----------



## enda (13 Sep 2013)

He puesto una orden a 1,18 y aumento mi participación


----------



## Sideshow Bob (13 Sep 2013)

ufff, a las 10:30 puse orden de venta a 1,17 (muy optimista, jeje o no quería perder tanto..) y luego me ha dado un _nosequé_ y la he quitado al ver que subía de 1,14 a 1,16


----------



## Cordoba (13 Sep 2013)

Depeche hijo sal a la palestra que te felicitemos, el valor en lo inmediato salvado, solo falta que suba como decias, la mitad conseguido. iluminanos el futuro mas inmediato.
saludos y gracias.


----------



## Bucanero (13 Sep 2013)

Hay tenéis razón. hay que felicitar a Depeche e imagino que poco a poco subirá la cotización. Me equivoque en huir pero es que había miedo jejeje. Aunque como entre en Solaria solo he podido entrar testimoniálmente ahora en Codere. Haber que pasa...

---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 13:21 ----------

BlueLaser ojala suba un 30% en una jornada jeje. Al menos parece que se han salvado los muebles que es lo importante y la empresa tiene margen. Ahora a seguir rezando a mi santo Depeche para que esto suba.


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Sep 2013)

Ayer casi me salgo, puse orden de venta en 1.18 pero no se ejecuto asi que sigo dentro 

Depeche crack !


----------



## Metal12 (13 Sep 2013)

Confie en valor, por tanto confie en depeche, a pesar de olores varios Ayer tarde por estos lares........


----------



## Depeche (13 Sep 2013)

Acabo de llegar y veo esta sorpresa!
Parece que al final vamos a salir vivos de esta,jeje. 
Veremos como cierra,pero por gráfica si cierra por encima de 1,20 euros va a tener muy buena pinta.
Iba a arrepentirme de vender la mitad ayer a 1,16 euros pero en realidad no, ya que ahora si que tengo repartida mi inversión entre las 3 que aconsejé, ya que en Solaria no había podido entrar, y hoy por la mañana no iba a poder seguir la sesión y no podía arriesgarme a que saliera una noticia negativa mientras tanto.
En fin, veremos como cierra esto,pero ahora estoy mucho más tranquilo, siempre dije que confiaba en el valor.
Lástima de los que se han salido no pudiendo superar el miedo o presión.


----------



## Neu___ (13 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Acabo de llegar y veo esta sorpresa!
> Parece que al final vamos a salir vivos de esta,jeje.
> Veremos como cierra,pero por gráfica si cierra por encima de 1,20 euros va a tener muy buena pinta.
> Iba a arrepentirme de vender la mitad ayer a 1,16 euros pero en realidad no, ya que ahora si que tengo repartida mi inversión entre las 3 que aconsejé, ya que en Solaria no había podido entrar, y hoy por la mañana no iba a poder seguir la sesión y no podía arriesgarme a que saliera una noticia negativa mientras tanto.
> ...



siempre pueden volver, ahora está barato


----------



## Ladrillófilo (13 Sep 2013)

Codere, la segunda deuda más cara de asegurar en todo el mundo - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## bentox (13 Sep 2013)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Codere, la segunda deuda más cara de asegurar en todo el mundo - Noticias ibex informacion ibex



Y aun le siguen atizando con noticias negativas....Esto será para que no entren las gacelas.

Yo he visto no se si a 1,14 o 1,13 ordenes de compra de más de 20.000 acciones, que para lo que suele mover en el dia codere , es una señora orden. Y creo que por los 1,15 también me ha parecido ver ordenes sobre las 10.000 acciones de compra.. 
Teniendo en cuenta que ayer movio unas 70.000 acciones, creo que es una buena señal.

nota: tengo que decir que he sufrido bastante con esta acción, pero que parece que nos han dado oxigeno para que pueda levantar cabeza y visitar las estrellas.
A ver como acaba el dia. A esta hora esta en 1,17


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Sep 2013)

Entro, leo el post y solo veo "rezar", "ojala", "confio" y me voy flipando con la gente...Buena suerte.


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Sep 2013)

bentox dijo:


> Y aun le siguen atizando con noticias negativas....Esto será para que no entren las gacelas.
> 
> Yo he visto no se si a 1,14 o 1,13 ordenes de compra de más de 20.000 acciones, que para lo que suele mover en el dia codere , es una señora orden. Y creo que por los 1,15 también me ha parecido ver ordenes sobre las 10.000 acciones de compra..
> Teniendo en cuenta que ayer movio unas 70.000 acciones, creo que es una buena señal.
> ...



Yo solo diré que no tengo liquidez y me estoy pensando deshacer alguna posicion en zona roja para pasarla al valor. Con eso te lo digo to y no te digo na 

---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 15:08 ----------




Tonto Simon dijo:


> Entro, leo el post y solo veo "rezar", "ojala", "confio" y me voy flipando con la gente...Buena suerte.



Eres tonto Simón 
y no tienes elección 
de tu cráneo rapao al cero 
quita esa gorra de obrero 
y sortea la cuestión, Simón


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Yo solo diré que no tengo liquidez y me estoy pensando deshacer alguna posicion en zona roja para pasarla al valor. Con eso te lo digo to y no te digo na
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 15:08 ----------
> 
> ...




‘-------0--2-2---------------------‘
‘-----3----3-3-2--2------------0-2-‘
‘---2----------2----2-0------2-----‘
‘---------------------2-3--2-------‘
‘-----------------------3----------‘
‘----------------------------------‘

LA

LA MIm
Ya se retira el sol y los hombres acechan
RE LA
sentados a la puerta del bar
LA MIm
las parejas se van por la carretera
RE LA
y aquí viene Simón con su extraño andar
LA MIm LA
Hola Simón, ¿dónde vas tan aprisa?
MIm LA
para un poco, ¿qué quieres tomar?
LA MIm
Dicen que siempre cuentas la misma historia
RE LA
es lo que esperan todos, se sienten mejor
LA MIm
que tu padre murió por quemar la iglesia
RE LA
que tu desdicha es castigo del señor
MIm LA
Eres tonto Simón y no tienes elección
MIm LA
De tu cráneo rapao al cero, quita esa gorra de obrero
MIm LA
y sortea la cuestión, Simón
LA MIm
Vuelve a enfilar tus pasos hacia la calle
RE LA
si llamas a esa puerta sale una mujer
LA MIm
que te ofrece alimento de vez en cuando
RE LA
y da conversación si te portas bien
MIm LA
Hola Simón, ¿dónde vas tan aprisa?
MIm LA
para un poco, ¿qué quieres comer?
FA LA
Has visto el engaño en sus ojos

FA LA
que ya no tienen más que decir
FA LA
los golpes ya no duelen, ay Simón
FA LA
si pusieras tu cuerpo en acción
LA MIm
Vale más que te largues fuera del pueblo
RE LA
recita tu oración y no pienses mal
LA MIm
tendrás allí el aliento de los luceros
RE LA
y tal vez el calor de algún animal
MIm LA
Eres tonto Simón y no tienes elección
MIm LA
De tu cráneo rapao al cero, quita esa gorra de obrero
MIm LA
sortea la cuestión, Simón

‘-------0--2-2---------------------‘
‘-----3----3-3-2--2----------------‘
‘---2----------2----2-0------------‘
‘---------------------2-3--2-------‘
‘-----------------------3--0-------‘
‘----------------------------------‘


‘-------0--2-2-------------0000000-‘
‘-----3----3-3-2--2--------2222222-‘
‘---2----------2----2-0----2222222-‘
‘---------------------2-3----------‘
‘-----------------------3----------‘
‘----------------------------------‘



(COROS) MIm LA MIm LA (2 veces)



‘------------------------------------------------------------‘
‘---0-----0---0-------------------0-2-2-0-0--0000-2-3-3-2-2-2‘
‘-------------------2---2---2-2-2----------------------------‘
‘-0---0-0---0---0--------------------------------------------‘
‘-----------------4---4---4----------------------------------‘
‘------------------------------------------------------------‘
(2 veces)




LA MIm
Dicen que siempre cuentas la misma historia
RE LA
es lo que esperan todos, se sienten mejor
LA MIm
que tu padre murió por quemar la iglesia
RE LA
que tu desdicha es castigo del señor
MIm LA
Eres tonto Simón y no tienes elección
MIm LA
De tu cráneo rapao al cero, quita esa gorra de obrero
MIm LA
y sortea la cuestión, Simón




Ya solo te falta la guitarra...:fiufiu::


----------



## Guanotopía (13 Sep 2013)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Codere, la segunda deuda más cara de asegurar en todo el mundo - Noticias ibex informacion ibex



Esta noticia está desfasada, lo que comenta es anterior al acuerdo de las 12:00. El plazo de vencimiento del domingo ya ha sido solucionado.

Codere evita de nuevo la quiebra al pagar in extremis el vencimiento a los bonistas - Noticias de Empresas


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Sep 2013)

Pues le meto otra orden de compra al valor


----------



## 1965 (13 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> CDR.MC	11:29am CEST	1,17	0,01	0,86%
> 
> Mi no entender, pero mi tranquilizar por el momento xD
> 
> ...



Eso te pasa por contárselo:XX:


----------



## metalero (13 Sep 2013)

Yo he mantenido posicion...eso si acojonadisimo como la mayoria creo jejeje, Esperemos la subida pronto!! 

Bravo depeche! Ahora solo falta que alce el vuelo!


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Sep 2013)

Depeche, ahora que la quiebra parece que esta salvada (al menos a corto plazo) que te pareceria cargar un poco más o entrar si estas fuera ?


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Sep 2013)

17:36 -- 1.18€


----------



## Depeche (13 Sep 2013)

Aún mantengo 5.200 acciones


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Sep 2013)

Una pregunta: ¿ donde veis la profundidad de mercado, es decir las ordenes de compra y de venta que estan activas en el mercado ? Con pcbolsa puedo ver por ejemplo que la oferta mas alta es 1.15 y la demanda mas baja es 1.18 pero no veo por que cantidad son esas ordenes. Tampoco puedo ver que ordenes hay por encima y debajo de esos valores.


----------



## Jorkomboi (13 Sep 2013)




----------



## bentox (13 Sep 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


>



Muy bueno)


----------



## Duendek86 (13 Sep 2013)

Codere logra un acuerdo de ltima hora para pagar a los bonistas
Codere llega a un acuerdo con los bonistas para evitar la amortización - elEconomista.es
Codere consigue 35 millones de euros para pagar a los bonistas - Noticias ibex informacion ibex
Codere pacta in extremis con sus bonistas para evitar el impago,Empresas y Finanzas. Expansin.com
Por si alguno tenia dudas, parece que ya esta mas que confirmado.


----------



## Depeche (13 Sep 2013)

Gracias a los que confiasteis en mi,esto puede ser el principio de muchos triunfos unidos en bolsa. Espero que ganemos mucho dinero.

---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 20:26 ----------

Por cierto,hoy tengo mal sabor de boca, Prisa era uno de los valores que tenía en punto de mira, y ayer cuando compré Solaria estuve a punto de comprar Prisa,lo estuve pensando mucho hasta que me decidí por Solaria, lo digo en serio.
Una pena.


----------



## Cordoba (13 Sep 2013)

Joer que pena hubieras triunfao ...... Hubiéramos triunfado todos


----------



## bentox (13 Sep 2013)

Pues si que es una pena....60% de revalorización en un dia.....


----------



## HisHoliness (13 Sep 2013)

bentox dijo:


> Pues si que es una pena....60% de revalorización en un dia.....



25% Prisa no te pases! Yo estaba dentro.


----------



## bentox (13 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> 25% Prisa no te pases! Yo estaba dentro.



veo que hay 2 prisas
-prisa a 
-prisa cv c.b


No se las diferencias entre una y la otra

Enhorabuena por las plusvis


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Gracias a los que confiasteis en mi,esto puede ser el principio de muchos triunfos unidos en bolsa. Espero que ganemos mucho dinero.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-sep-2013 at 20:26 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues yo he entrado con poquito y de milagro porque he pillao al vuelo el post de Janus avisando de la fuga de hoy del 5% (en el hilo del IBEX) y solo porque he vendido las AMPER que tenia muertas de la risa viendo como los de Ezentis se las piran. Supongo que "no se puede estar en todos los valores", porque nuestra liquidez es la que es. Pero la volatilidad de ese valor me da cierto miedo, igual el lunes va y se da la vuelta.


----------



## malibux (13 Sep 2013)

Joder muy bien Depeche, enhorabuena, sigue con éstos análisis! Y no cuelgues más mensajes apocalípticos de caídas extremas en Bolsa, que acojonas bastante jaja


----------



## mpbk (13 Sep 2013)

hay muchos valores de poca capitalización que estan mucho más alcistas que codere.


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Sep 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> hay muchos valores de poca capitalización que estan mucho más alcistas que codere.




Ilústranos...


----------



## racional (15 Sep 2013)

He estado mirando el grafico de esta accion CODERE (CDR.MC), el principal problema que veo es falta de volumen, asi que yo no compraria a menos que hubiera una subida unida a un aumento significativo del volumen. Ademas la media movil esta bajando, lo que indica que podria seguir bajando.


----------



## Depeche (15 Sep 2013)

Je je, el lunes vas a ver volumen, no te preocupes.


----------



## merkax (15 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Je je, el lunes vas a ver volumen, no te preocupes.



Llegaremos al millón de negociados? Cuándo bajo a 1€ tuvo ese volumen.


----------



## Duendek86 (16 Sep 2013)

1.27€ para codere en apertura   a ver como sigue.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 09:10 ----------

1.28 € a las 09:11


----------



## Depeche (16 Sep 2013)

Señores, hoy va a ser nuestro dia, ha empezado subiendo hasta 1,29 euros, pero ahora tiene que retroceder a 1,23 euros para cerrar el impulso de subida y dibujar la vela de candle correctamente.
Es buena oportunidad de acumular más,creo que hoy cerraremos por encima de 1,30 euros y los 2 euros no descarto verlos esta semana.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (16 Sep 2013)

No estaria mal no, si hoy cierra como tu dices me da que mañana sera el gran subidon


----------



## Depeche (16 Sep 2013)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> No estaria mal no, si hoy cierra como tu dices me da que mañana sera el gran subidon



No lo dudes,es momento de fuerte compra!!


----------



## Kamui (16 Sep 2013)

Acabo de entrar, pero con un volumen algo bajo.


----------



## BlueLaser (16 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Señores, hoy va a ser nuestro dia, ha empezado subiendo hasta 1,29 euros, pero ahora tiene que retroceder a 1,23 euros para cerrar el impulso de subida y dibujar la vela de candle correctamente.
> Es buena oportunidad de acumular más,creo que hoy cerraremos por encima de 1,30 euros y los 2 euros no descarto verlos esta semana.



Donde pondrias el Stop Profit?


----------



## no_me_consta (16 Sep 2013)

cada vez que leo esto estáis ganando pasta ,¿alguien me dice como comprar acciones desde casa? tengo que ir al banco obligtoriamente o hay alguna forma de hacerlo desde el ordenador de forma rápida.Lo mismo me da tiempo a comprar coderes de esas que van a subir a 2 euros.....................


----------



## Kamui (16 Sep 2013)

no_me_consta dijo:


> cada vez que leo esto estáis ganando pasta ,¿alguien me dice como comprar acciones desde casa? tengo que ir al banco obligtoriamente o hay alguna forma de hacerlo desde el ordenador de forma rápida.Lo mismo me da tiempo a comprar coderes de esas que van a subir a 2 euros.....................



Como algo sencillo, ING es tu amigo.


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (16 Sep 2013)

Y las comisiones también son tus amigas...


----------



## no_me_consta (16 Sep 2013)

Para poder contratar tu Broker NARANJA necesitas tener una Cuenta NARANJA. ¿?


----------



## Neu___ (16 Sep 2013)

ya está en 1,23, creo que ha caido demasiado pronto no?


----------



## Depeche (16 Sep 2013)

Cuando quieres que caiga?
Tiene que caer rápidamente para poder seguir subiendo.
En breve la tendremos a 1,30 euros


----------



## Duendek86 (16 Sep 2013)

1700 mas, a ver que tal sale esto!


----------



## Depeche (16 Sep 2013)

Aprovechad para ganar todo el dinero que podáis, que en breve dejaré de intervenir por aquí en abierto para todos.


----------



## Kamui (16 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Aprovechad para ganar todo el dinero que podáis, que en breve dejaré de intervenir por aquí en abierto para todos.



Y en cerrado cómo podremos acceder a sus indicaciones?


----------



## Depeche (16 Sep 2013)

Enviadme privado y os informo


----------



## metalero (16 Sep 2013)

Depeche, alguna vez ha pensado en un blog o algo asi? Habria alguna forma de hacerlo privado solo para los que usted crea conveniente? O los que aporten una aportacion? A mi no me importaria dar un porcentaje de mis ganancias, por seguir leyendo sus comentarios, sus pensamientos y vivencias, y si de paso seguimos ganando cash mejor que mejor jejeje

Un saludo

Metalero


----------



## Cordoba (16 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Aprovechad para ganar todo el dinero que podáis, que en breve dejaré de intervenir por aquí en abierto para todos.



???????????????????????
no entiendo , a mi no me importa contactar por privado, pero me parece que puede quedar tirada gente en mitad de una estrategia que tu lideras.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 12:25 ----------




metalero dijo:


> Depeche, alguna vez ha pensado en un blog o algo asi? Habria alguna forma de hacerlo privado solo para los que usted crea conveniente? O los que aporten una aportacion? A mi no me importaria dar un porcentaje de mis ganancias, por seguir leyendo sus comentarios, sus pensamientos y vivencias, y si de paso seguimos ganando cash mejor que mejor jejeje
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Metalero



eso ya lo plantee yo en el hilo de solaria, pero sabes que hizo el personal?:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
cuando depeche pregunto quienes estaban en sus valores recomendados, para dar instrucciones, sabes lo que hizo el personal?:baba::baba::baba:
ahora entiendo que depeche diga que se pasa a privado, sabes lo que ha hecho depeche?:XX::XX::XX::XX:
y sabes que van a hacer los listillos que se hicieron los remolones?:´´´(
saludos y gracias depeche por tus consejos.


----------



## rory (16 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> ???????????????????????
> no entiendo , a mi no me importa contactar por privado, pero me parece que puede quedar tirada gente en mitad de una estrategia que tu lideras.



Ya, pero ten en cuenta que cada uno toma sus decisiones, para bien o para mal.

Este hombre ya ha dado un montón de indicaciones provechosas "de gratis" durante mucho tiempo tiempo, no ha sido un forero que ha aparecido un mes, ha dihco que tal o cual valor es bueno, y se ha pirado.

Normalmente se tiene que pagar por estos servicios y aquí Depeche lo ha hecho gratis.


----------



## metalero (16 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> ???????????????????????
> no entiendo , a mi no me importa contactar por privado, pero me parece que puede quedar tirada gente en mitad de una estrategia que tu lideras.
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 12:25 ----------
> ...



A mi sinceramente una persona que te hace ganar €, darle un tanto porciento o al mes pagar una subcripcion a su blog, pagina o lo que sea no me importaria en absoluto, creo que sus conocimientos de años de estudio del mercado, sus vivencias deben de tener una recompensa, por que podria no decir nada y el seguir ganando, y nos da la posibilidad de ganar con el, a mi darle un pellizquito de nuestras plusvias no me parece tan grabe, ya que sin sua consejos no las tendriamos

Un saludo


----------



## Cordoba (16 Sep 2013)

rory dijo:


> Ya, pero ten en cuenta que cada uno toma sus decisiones, para bien o para mal.
> 
> Este hombre ya ha dado un montón de indicaciones provechosas "de gratis" durante mucho tiempo tiempo, no ha sido un forero que ha aparecido un mes, ha dihco que tal o cual valor es bueno, y se ha pirado.
> 
> Normalmente se tiene que pagar por estos servicios y aquí Depeche lo ha hecho gratis.



estoy totalmente deacuerdo, eso lo plantee yo en el hilo de solaria teniendo en cuenta que el no habia entrado, y pedi que la peña se sumara a la iniciativa, y el resultado fue.........que nadie habia invertido en solaria, me parece justo y merecido, no paga la gente por otros asesores que no dicen nada, pero que insinuan para que tomes una decision que si luego te equivocas pio pio que yo no he sido? pues depeche tiene credibilidad fundamentalmente porque ha acertado, lo que no significa que incluso en alguna ocasion se pueda confundir ( sino seria la leche) y lo mejor de todo esq ue comparte sus analisis para que tu, yo y el que pase por aqui gane pasta. pero el egoismo existe y lo demostre con la petición de aportacion por el asesorameiento de solaria, imaginate que todos los que hemos metido aportaramos un pequeño tanto por ciento del beneficio, o aportaramos 50euros, este hombre veria compensado su curro, y a lo mejor ni necesita el dinero, pero es la unica forma de sentirse reconocido, aunque tambien lo debe ser que te comenten tu analisis en una pagina como rankia, sobre todo cuando con el tiempo le ha dado la razon, o se la esta dando.

Felicides Depeche por crear opinion.


----------



## Kamui (16 Sep 2013)

Opino igual que muchos, lo correcto sería ceder a Depeche una comisión de las ganancias, aunque ignoro lo que sería adecuado, la verdad.


----------



## Neu___ (16 Sep 2013)

A mi tampoco me importaria, es un win to win


----------



## Robopoli (16 Sep 2013)

Idem. Win win.


----------



## duroncete (16 Sep 2013)

Yo tambien te he mostrado mi parecer a traves de privado, pero vamos tambien estaria de acuerdo, un saludo


----------



## macacoferoz (16 Sep 2013)

Novato total tanto en bolsa como en el foro, y estaría encantado de poder seguir recibiendo consejos de depeche a cambio de una remuneración (cuota, donación, % beneficios, hay mil opciones). Lo dicho, bueno para todos.


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (16 Sep 2013)

Pues entonces lo suyo sería un curso presencial


----------



## Bucanero (16 Sep 2013)

Creo estar con la mayoría y entiendo que a lo mejor no sería mala idea recibir ideas de Depeche a cambio de una remuneración. Creo que ha demostrado que valer vale. Ahora el como y todo eso es lo que no se...

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 13:29 ----------

También darle las gracias a Depeche por compartir su sabiduría y por si desaparece y no lo vemos por aquí. Han sido interesante sus comentarios y creo que casi siempre acertados. Un saludo y atento a lo que vaya pasando por aquí.


----------



## NaNDeTe (16 Sep 2013)

Un foro privado ( las opiniones de otros foreros tambien son interesantes)bajo suscripcion mensual no estaria nada mal. Yo me apuntaria


----------



## begginer (16 Sep 2013)

Hola a todos,

Cuando pregunté a depeche por solaria ya estaba dentro de campofrio. Le dije que haría si obtenía plusvalías.

P.D. no nos abandones depeche


----------



## Mr.T (16 Sep 2013)

Depeche, meintras me hagas ganar dinero puedes contar con un porcentaje de mis beneficios. El cómo hacerlo lo dejo a tu imaginación o a la de los foreros.

Además creo que a nosotros también nos beneficia en el sentido de que ahora estamos a expensas de un día coja, se aburra y desaparezca (que estaría en el derecho de hacerlo). Con una relación asesor-cliente el vínculo se refuerza.


----------



## BlueLaser (16 Sep 2013)

Fuertes subidas en Codere tras anunciar que ha conseguido 35 millones para pagar a los bonistas - 16/09/2013 11:08:00
MADRID, 16 SEP. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Codere sube esta mañana con fuerza en el Mercado Continuo después de anunciar el viernes por la tarde que ha conseguido 35 millones de euros para pagar a los bonistas. Así lo comunicó al cierre de la sesión a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV). Le han prestado este dinero Canyon Capital Finance Sarl y el resto de fondos que asistieron a la compañía en verano y que habían puesto como condición no pagar intereses sobre bonos antes de devolver el préstamo.

Este domingo pasado vencía el plazo, tras agotar el mes de gracia, para pagar 15 millones de euros del cupón de una emisión de bonos en dólares por 300 millones.

La semana pasada, desde Bloomberg advertían de la crítica situación de la empresa. El comportamiento de los CDSs (credit default swaps o seguros contra impagos) de Codere le otorgaban a la quiebra de la entidad un 91% de probabilidades. Así titulaba el viernes pasado la agencia un artículo dedicado a la compañía. Los datos de los CDSs de Codere, ofrecidos por Bloomberg, daban miedo: la rentabilidad de sus bonos es la más elevada jamás vista en una compañía en quiebra en la Europa occidental; y su deuda es la segunda más cara de asegurar en el mundo, solo por detrás de la de Energy Future Holdings, una compañía energética de Dallas.

A las 11:05 horas, Codere suma un 5,93% arriba, hasta los 1,2500 euros.

M.G.


----------



## Kamui (16 Sep 2013)

Volviendo a los valores, vaya bajada están pegando ahora...


----------



## itaka (16 Sep 2013)

Mr.T dijo:


> Depeche, meintras me hagas ganar dinero puedes contar con un porcentaje de mis beneficios. El cómo hacerlo lo dejo a tu imaginación o a la de los foreros.
> 
> Además creo que a nosotros también nos beneficia en el sentido de que ahora estamos a expensas de un día coja, se aburra y desaparezca (que estaría en el derecho de hacerlo). Con una relación asesor-cliente el vínculo se refuerza.



pues si tienes razón,


----------



## bentox (16 Sep 2013)

Mr.T dijo:


> Depeche, meintras me hagas ganar dinero puedes contar con un porcentaje de mis beneficios. El cómo hacerlo lo dejo a tu imaginación o a la de los foreros.
> 
> Además creo que a nosotros también nos beneficia en el sentido de que ahora estamos a expensas de un día coja, se aburra y desaparezca (que estaría en el derecho de hacerlo). Con una relación asesor-cliente el vínculo se refuerza.



+1.

Llevo tiempo siguiendo a depeche y la verdad es que se lo merece.
Habria que buscar una formula


----------



## mario_sg (16 Sep 2013)

Opino lo mismo. Yo no he leido nada de lo puesto en solaria xq entre la semana pasada en el valor xo estoy de acuerdo con vosotros


----------



## TONIMONTANA (16 Sep 2013)

¿Como esta cotizando codere, en estos momentos?


----------



## Tin Rope (16 Sep 2013)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> ¿Como esta cotizando codere, en estos momentos?



1,25

CDR.MC: Resumen para CODERE- Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (16 Sep 2013)

1,25 a las 15:05

A ver, que lo que consiguieron el viernes fue una patada pa´lante de unas semanas más, no están salvados todavía...


----------



## TONIMONTANA (16 Sep 2013)

Es por que yo no lo tengo actualizado desde las 14:02 Gracias


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (16 Sep 2013)

Mis más sinceras disculpas: tienes razón, última hora del valor: 14:02


Edito para preguntar:

Antes, sobre las 13 y pico el valor de Codere estaba en 1,27. En el broker de ING en ningún momento ha pasado de los 1,26. Un céntimo, sí, pero es casi un dos por ciento que se estaban guardando en la manga. Veo también que hay valores que se quedan estancados durante rato, esto de hoy que en una hora y media no se ha actualizado el valor ya pasó la semana pasada.

¿Son artimañas para que pases por caja con un sistema de cotización "en directo"?

Dentro de los brokers recomendados por estos foros dan énfasis a algunos que veo sólo van con CFD. ¿Alguno para continuo?

Hace años pasé una temporada en Gaesco pero desde que desconecté no he leído muy buenos comentarios...


----------



## Depeche (16 Sep 2013)

metalero dijo:


> Depeche, alguna vez ha pensado en un blog o algo asi? Habria alguna forma de hacerlo privado solo para los que usted crea conveniente? O los que aporten una aportacion? A mi no me importaria dar un porcentaje de mis ganancias, por seguir leyendo sus comentarios, sus pensamientos y vivencias, y si de paso seguimos ganando cash mejor que mejor jejeje
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> Metalero



Por ahí van los tiros..


----------



## TONIMONTANA (16 Sep 2013)

Si, lo acabo de ver actualizado y sigue a 1,25€

Creo que si este valor sale bien, Depeche es hora de tirar para delante con tus ideas.


----------



## Depeche (16 Sep 2013)

Disculpad que lleve rato sin postear, estoy saturadísimo de contestar mensajes privados.
Codere está relajando indicadores,pero tendrá un impulso alcista final, y mañana a seguir subiendo, todo va como debe ir.
Respecto a lo que se comenta por aqui: De ninguna manera os voy a dejar tirados,voy a seguir opinando y aconsejando en Codere,Solaria y Campofrio hasta que alcance el objetivo mínimo,espero que para antes de acabar el mes, o al menos hasta que ya tengáis unas plusvalías decentes.
Mi intención es crear un blog con foro privado, intentaré tenerlo preparado para principio de mes de octubre.
Ya sabéis, interesados escribidme privado y si puede ser con email,ya que se me hace muy complicado poder contestar a todos,pierdo mucho tiempo y acabo derrotado,llevo casi 4 horas contestando mensajes.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (16 Sep 2013)

Todo sigue en su linea ahora 1,28€


----------



## Depeche (16 Sep 2013)

OS VOY A HACER UN PEQUEÑO REGALITO:
Os voy a decir uno de los valores que estoy siguiendo detenidamente y tengo en mi radar, es del NASDAQ.

Se trata de *FIRSTENERGY CORP(FE)*

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 16:27 ----------




1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Mis más sinceras disculpas: tienes razón, última hora del valor: 14:02
> 
> 
> Edito para preguntar:
> ...



Yo me pase hace poco a self bank y estoy en encantadisimo.


----------



## Depeche (16 Sep 2013)

Me gustaría saber que dirán los de Rankia que me criticaban por recomendar Codere.


----------



## BlueLaser (16 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Me gustaría saber que dirán los de Rankia que me criticaban por recomendar Codere.



Decir no diran nada, pero venderan su porsche por invertir en el valor


----------



## Metal12 (16 Sep 2013)

Vaya, acabo de llegar de viaje y que de felicidad en este hilo !!!!!! He tirado de histórico del hilo de Solaría y hoy veo la gentileza que el día 19 de Agosto no hubo por parte de muchos, "Que felices os veo a muchos que os mantuvisteis en silencio" Hoy publica *Depeche* su comentario y veo que salen generosos de todas partes........

Pues eso, *Depeche *que eres un Crack, gracias por hacernos tan felices a los que te seguimos día a día.......


----------



## Depeche (16 Sep 2013)

Habéis visto la gráfica de SPS?
Pues iros haciendo la idea de que la subida de Codere va a ser por el estilo,una subida vertiginosa como un cohete para arriba.
Mañana espero que cierre como mínimo en 1,39 euros.


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Habéis visto la gráfica de SPS?
> Pues iros haciendo la idea de que la subida de Codere va a ser por el estilo,una subida vertiginosa como un cohete para arriba.
> Mañana espero que cierre como mínimo en 1,39 euros.



Ahi estoy yo hamijo, +79% en menos de un mes....


----------



## Ladrillófilo (16 Sep 2013)

Por muchas vueltas que le doy y valores que miro, no veo la manera de cómo acertáis o al menos divisáis cuando un valor puede dispararse. 

Lo mío es la macro


----------



## Bucanero (16 Sep 2013)

Vaya subidón de SPS...

En cuanto a tu idea Depeche de un blog privado creo que me apuntaré.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Jorkomboi (16 Sep 2013)

Yo también me apunto a lo del blog con foro privado.


----------



## BlueLaser (16 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> OS VOY A HACER UN PEQUEÑO REGALITO:
> Os voy a decir uno de los valores que estoy siguiendo detenidamente y tengo en mi radar, es del NASDAQ.
> 
> Se trata de *FIRSTENERGY CORP(FE)*



Invertir en NASDAQ no conlleva temas fiscales complejos? Me refiero a doble tributación de plusvalias o algo por el estilo, me suena haber leido algo en el foro del IBEX+SP

En todo caso cual seria la señal de entrada? Es que ya esta para comprar?

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 19:49 ----------




Depeche dijo:


> Habéis visto la gráfica de SPS?
> Pues iros haciendo la idea de que la subida de Codere va a ser por el estilo,una subida vertiginosa como un cohete para arriba.
> Mañana espero que cierre como mínimo en 1,39 euros.



Aconsejarias invertir en SPS o ya llegamos tarde a la subida?


----------



## rory (16 Sep 2013)

Si me permitís un pequeño cambio de tercio, aprovecho para preguntar a Depeche por la plata y el oro.

En concreto hace un mes y medio dijiste que todavía le quedaba una corrección hasta los 17 dólares, creo recordar. Ha estado subiendo con fuerza y ahora lleva unos días de bajada. ¿Crees que es esta la corrección?

El oro no lo sigo tanto, pero se agradecería comentario.


----------



## Depeche (16 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Invertir en NASDAQ no conlleva temas fiscales complejos? Me refiero a doble tributación de plusvalias o algo por el estilo, me suena haber leido algo en el foro del IBEX+SP
> 
> En todo caso cual seria la señal de entrada? Es que ya esta para comprar?
> 
> ...



SPS déjala correr,después de tanta subida el factor riesgo aumenta,cosa que descarto por completo, voy a correr los menores riesgos posibles.
Imagínate que te recomiendo entrar en SPS y se da la vuelta de repente,lo dicho,riesgos los mínimos posibles.
Respecto a la otra pregunta sobre el otro valor ya contestaré en privado en su momento.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 21:11 ----------




rory dijo:


> Si me permitís un pequeño cambio de tercio, aprovecho para preguntar a Depeche por la plata y el oro.
> 
> En concreto hace un mes y medio dijiste que todavía le quedaba una corrección hasta los 17 dólares, creo recordar. Ha estado subiendo con fuerza y ahora lleva unos días de bajada. ¿Crees que es esta la corrección?
> 
> El oro no lo sigo tanto, pero se agradecería comentario.



Esta pregunta también la contestaré en privado en su momento.

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 21:18 ----------

Acabo de terminar de contestar todos los mensajes privados ahora,estoy saturadísimo, me voy a ir a la cama.
Los mensaje que queden ya los iré contestando,disculpadme,pero necesito descansar.
Mañana hay que estar frescos para ver subir a Codere.
Buenas noches.


----------



## Chila (16 Sep 2013)

Crack DEpeche
Y muchas gracias¡¡¡

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 23:51 ----------




Depeche dijo:


> Por ahí van los tiros..



incluso como broker privado...


----------



## Guanotopía (17 Sep 2013)

Depeche, necesitas descansar, ya me has contestado tres veces!!!!!


----------



## Depeche (17 Sep 2013)

Me he desvelado, y estaba contando 12 mensajes que tenía más, y estaba pasando correos a base de datos.
Pero en unos minutos me voy a dormir otra vez.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Kamui (17 Sep 2013)

Bueno, Codere a 1,32.

Eso si, con Solaria con riesgo de bajar a 0,70 me he acojonado, que yo entré a 0,75...


----------



## Robopoli (17 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Bueno, Codere a 1,32.
> 
> Eso si, con Solaria con riesgo de bajar a 0,70 me he acojonado, que yo entré a 0,75...



A lo mejor dentro de un rato tengo que venir a por un owned pero dudo mucho que baje de los 0,75 y si fuera así creo que habría cola para comprar y subiría el precio rápidamente.
Saludos


----------



## BlueLaser (17 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Bueno, Codere a 1,32.
> 
> Eso si, con Solaria con riesgo de bajar a 0,70 me he acojonado, que yo entré a 0,75...



Ya esta a 1,34

Donde hay que poner el SP? O lo dejamos en subida libre?

Edito: 1,36

No se que decia Depeche que iba a cortar como mantequilla..., vaya desayuno


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Sep 2013)

¿ Creeis que habra alguna correccion a lo largo de la mañana donde se pueda entrar un poco mas abajo ? Es que no se que me da entrar ahora despues del subidon que lleva desde ayer.


----------



## Cordoba (17 Sep 2013)

Me entro orden a 1,32 a primera hora.


----------



## Robopoli (17 Sep 2013)

Fuí débil, mi fe se quebrantó el viernes y vendí a 1,17... 
Ahora me toca ver como engordáis las plusvis mamoncetes!!!
::::::


----------



## Depeche (17 Sep 2013)

Buenos dias a todos, Codere tiene subida libre hasta 1,85 euros como mínimo, este precio creo que lo alcanzaremos el viernes a más tardar.


----------



## Neu___ (17 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos, Codere tiene subida libre hasta 1,85 euros como mínimo, este precio creo que lo alcanzaremos el viernes a más tardar.



Bueno es saberlo, gracias Depeche.


----------



## Thader (17 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Me entro orden a 1,32 a primera hora.



Yo también he entrado esta mañana, pero me las ha cogido a 1, 34


----------



## sapoconcho (17 Sep 2013)

Lo curioso es que las cuentas de Codere publicadas ahora en la Junta del 14 de agosto dan pena, bueno, más que pena, es para llorar. Pasan de ganar 35 a perder 168M€, dando un valor de -3.07€ por acción. Y lo que es peor, los resulados del 2T de 2013 auguran un año peor que en 2012.
Yo es que de técnico lo justo y por eso no me meto con estos interrogantes pero que tengáis suerte. El sr. Depeche ha probado su fiabilidad más de una vez.
Seguiremos con la oreja puesta.


----------



## BlueLaser (17 Sep 2013)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Lo curioso es que las cuentas de Codere publicadas ahora en la Junta del 14 de agosto dan pena, bueno, más que pena, es para llorar. Pasan de ganar 35 a perder 168M€, dando un valor de -3.07€ por acción. Y lo que es peor, los resulados del 2T de 2013 auguran un año peor que en 2012.
> Yo es que de técnico lo justo y por eso no me meto con estos interrogantes pero que tengáis suerte. El sr. Depeche ha probado su fiabilidad más de una vez.
> Seguiremos con la oreja puesta.



Yo se poquito, pero..., quien dice que la bolsa refleje siempre el estado real de la compañia???


----------



## aguaplast (17 Sep 2013)

Imagino que ya es tarde para entrar... no?
Esperaríais a mañana a ver cómo evoluciona? 
Me gustaría recuperar lo perdido al bajarme del carro a 1,15 

Gracias.


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Sep 2013)

Acabo de cargar otras 1500 a 1.36 esperemos que siga subiendo


----------



## NaNDeTe (17 Sep 2013)

Yo he entrado a 1,36 tambien, sigo apostando a que haremos pico en 2,40 aunque podamos ver alguna pequeña correccion por medio. El 14 de noviembre hay nueva junta.... con malos datos supongo xD.


----------



## Kamui (17 Sep 2013)

aguaplast dijo:


> Imagino que ya es tarde para entrar... no?
> Esperaríais a mañana a ver cómo evoluciona?
> Me gustaría recuperar lo perdido al bajarme del carro a 1,15
> 
> Gracias.



Según Depeche alcanzaría al menos 1,80.

Eso si, lleva un buen rato en plano.


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (17 Sep 2013)

Acumulando y con soporte en 1.35, yo creo que es muy buena señal...


----------



## Depeche (17 Sep 2013)

Señores,según mis cálculos en 10 minutos,sobre las 15:50 horas Codere tiene que hacer otra onda de impulso al alza rompiendo el 1,37 y superando el 1,40 euros.


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Señores,según mis cálculos en 10 minutos,sobre las 15:50 horas Codere tiene que hacer otra onda de impulso al alza rompiendo el 1,37 y superando el 1,40 euros.




Buff si aciertas ya hasta ese punto me parece demasiado


----------



## Robopoli (17 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Señores,según mis cálculos en 10 minutos,sobre las 15:50 horas Codere tiene que hacer otra onda de impulso al alza rompiendo el 1,37 y superando el 1,40 euros.



Mira por aquí si que ya no. Si aciertas que en 10 minutos hay una onda vital que supera los 1,40 te monto un altar en mi pueblo.


----------



## begginer (17 Sep 2013)

Yo ya he aportado mi granito de arena a esa onda. Después de meditarlo entro a 1,37 con 1.500.

Qué nervios, jejeje.

Gracias depeche


----------



## Robopoli (17 Sep 2013)

Ay madre.... que te tengo que poner el altar...
1,37€


----------



## Maravedi (17 Sep 2013)

Dentro con 10k


----------



## begginer (17 Sep 2013)

jajaja, el "EFECTO DEPECHE"

---------- Post added 17-sep-2013 at 16:00 ----------

1,38

vamos parriba


----------



## Robopoli (17 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Señores,según mis cálculos en 10 minutos,sobre las 15:50 horas Codere tiene que hacer otra onda de impulso al alza rompiendo el 1,37 y superando el 1,40 euros.



Di la verdad Depeche!!! Ya no cuela!!! Eres Bernanke chutando Coderes para dejar flipado al españolito medio!!

Lo dicho... a veces me das miedo :cook::cook::cook:


----------



## Maravedi (17 Sep 2013)

::Aparte de depeche el chart ha hablado yo entre a las 15:34


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (17 Sep 2013)

Depeche! te la xup...te has arriesgado mucho con la última predicción :Aplauso:


----------



## Neu___ (17 Sep 2013)

parece que se ha atragantado el 1,40, pero no por ello ha tenido/esta teniendo buena sesion hoy.


----------



## Geme (17 Sep 2013)

Si no lo veo no lo creo


----------



## Depeche (17 Sep 2013)

Desde que entré en 1,16 euros ya le he ganado un 19%
Y lo que le queda.


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (17 Sep 2013)

Yo entré a 1.19 :Aplauso:
Gracias Depeche!


----------



## Hastebol (17 Sep 2013)

depeches lo tuyo es acojonante
:Aplauso:


----------



## Depeche (17 Sep 2013)

Abróchense los cinturones en 3,2,1...
Vamos a despegar


----------



## Duendek86 (17 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Abróchense los cinturones en 3,2,1...
> Vamos a despegar



Esto es mejor que la tele xD


----------



## TONIMONTANA (17 Sep 2013)

Lo primero GRACIAS Depeche, por tus magnificas aportaciones y decirte que ante ti me quito el sombrero. y por exponer una pregunta. Le pregunto ¿para mañana como ves el valor tendra recorrido o se mantendra plano?


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (17 Sep 2013)

Chapeau Depeche.

No se lo que durará pero le congratulo fervorosamente. 

Tengo borrado ya el F5 del teclado....


----------



## Depeche (17 Sep 2013)

Mañana mi predicción es que cerraremos como mínimo en 1,50 euros, aunque creo que llegaremos a tocar el 1,52 euros.


----------



## Cordoba (17 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Abróchense los cinturones en 3,2,1...
> Vamos a despegar



Como me lo estoy pasando, la euforia ha hecho que cambie solarías vendidas a 0,77 por codeares a 1,37 a ver que pasa.


----------



## BlueLaser (17 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Mañana mi predicción es que cerraremos como mínimo en 1,50 euros, aunque creo que llegaremos a tocar el 1,52 euros.



Siento no tener la suficiente liquidez (ni los suficientes huevos) como para pegar un pelotazo de esos que luego explicas a los nietos


----------



## Depeche (17 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Habéis visto la gráfica de SPS?
> Pues iros haciendo la idea de que la subida de Codere va a ser por el estilo,una subida vertiginosa como un cohete para arriba.
> Mañana espero que cierre como mínimo en 1,39 euros.



Esto dije ayer,veremos que pasa.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (17 Sep 2013)

Eres un fenomeno, si sale tu teoria te invito ha comer en el Asador Donostiarra (madrid)


----------



## Depeche (17 Sep 2013)

Finalmente la han bajado a 1,35 euros en el after hours,pero es buen cierre.
El 1,39 euros ha sido el máximo de hoy,pero mañana más y mejor.
Me gusta como está subiendo.
Y eso que aún no han salido noticias buenas,antes del viernes me imagino que sacarán una noticia positiva.


----------



## Cordoba (17 Sep 2013)

Mañana abre subiendo ? Porque he cargado y se ha desinflado, que suerte la mía.


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Mañana abre subiendo ? Porque he cargado y se ha desinflado, que suerte la mía.




Mira que eres gafe. Avisame cuando vayas a hacer una operacion para hacer lo contrario


----------



## Bucanero (17 Sep 2013)

Que subida más buena en dos días! Que siga así. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Cordoba (17 Sep 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Mira que eres gafe. Avisame cuando vayas a hacer una operacion para hacer lo contrario



Cachondo, pero es verdad.


----------



## Neu___ (17 Sep 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Mira que eres gafe. Avisame cuando vayas a hacer una operacion para hacer lo contrario



Mas que gafe, y por favor que el forero no me lo tome a mal, es tardio. Si está subiendo con fuerza, no puedes entrar 5 horas despues de que empiece, y más en estas acciones con un valor tan pequeño. Es como lo veo yo, espero no ofender, no es la intención.


----------



## Cordoba (17 Sep 2013)

Neu___ dijo:


> Mas que gafe, y por favor que el forero no me lo tome a mal, es tardio. Si está subiendo con fuerza, no puedes entrar 5 horas despues de que empiece, y más en estas acciones con un valor tan pequeño. Es como lo veo yo, espero no ofender, no es la intención.



No me ofendo para nada pero es cuestión de liquidez, y de que depeche no es súper héroe, nadie esperaba que pasase hoy lo de campofrio NADIE, y NADIE esperaba que cerrase a 1,35' lo previsto era 1,39 con lo que no me hubiera dejado mal del todo, a ver si es que tu lo intuias, como mañana se cumpla lo de 1,52 voy cargado, por esa informacion me meto como sea, sabes cual es el problema? Que comparto mis operaciones, pero los que calláis me gustaría saber resultado global que es el que importa, en mi caso 10% del total......yo contentísimo. Lo digo sin acritud y sin mosqueos, por cierto reconozco que aprehendo cada dia, me imagino que cuando hacéis operaciones intradia las cuadráis siempre.
Saludos


----------



## rory (17 Sep 2013)

Depeche el puto amo, muy bueno colega!


----------



## Garrafón (18 Sep 2013)

Me salgo de Nicolás Correa en 1,20 para comprar Codere en 1,35 y NC sube luego a 1,30, me voy a cortar las venassssssssssss


----------



## Cordoba (18 Sep 2013)

Garrafón dijo:


> Me salgo de Nicolás Correa en 1,20 para comprar Codere en 1,35 y NC sube luego a 1,30, me voy a cortar las venassssssssssss



Bueno pues mala suerte, aunque algún listillo de por aquí te dirá que eres un gafe o que no tienes ni idea, la verdad ees que estas cosas pasan.
Yo no me preocuparía mucho , según el gran depeche no es lo que ha subido sino lo que va a subir, yo tengo velas puestas, mañana puede ser mi dia , o no.
No se si alguien sabe, si es que se puede saber, si abrirá al alza o no, esto es lo que mas me preocupa, por eel tiempo de reacción, que no tengo acceso inmediato.
Saludos y suerte para todos.


----------



## mario_sg (18 Sep 2013)

Depeche figura! Q crack!!! A ver si tengo dos minutos para mandarte un mensaje. Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Humim (18 Sep 2013)

Gran hilo depeche! , la verdad es que se tienen que tomar las recomendaciones con cautela porque con esos chicharros a mi me da miedo entrar en una empresa que esta al borde de la quiebra y como mucho lo haria con 1000 euros no más y a largo plazo 1 añito o año y pico


----------



## Cordoba (18 Sep 2013)

Nadie sabe decirme las probabilidades de la apertura será en verdee o rojo?


----------



## Duendek86 (18 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Nadie sabe decirme las probabilidades de la apertura será en verdee o rojo?



En media horita te digo xD


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (18 Sep 2013)

Desde mi punto de vista.
*Verde*, por supuesto.


----------



## BlueLaser (18 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> En media horita te digo xD



Abrirá como cerró, a ratos subirá, luego bajará, y cerrará mas o menos como abrirá el jueves


----------



## Robopoli (18 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Nadie sabe decirme las probabilidades de la apertura será en verdee o rojo?



No has dormido pensando en Codere, eh??


----------



## Duendek86 (18 Sep 2013)

1.38 apertura de codere


----------



## Jorkomboi (18 Sep 2013)

Ha bajado a 1.34 y sube de nuevo a 1.38. Espero que Cordoba aprovechara esa bajada para entrar.


----------



## Duendek86 (18 Sep 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Ha bajado a 1.34 y sube de nuevo a 1.38. Espero que Cordoba aprovechara esa bajada para entrar.



Ya esta a 1.39!

---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 09:32 ----------

1.42 eurillos!!!! (09:31)


----------



## Depeche (18 Sep 2013)

Buenos dias, Codere sigue subiendo tal y como avisé,jeje.


----------



## Duendek86 (18 Sep 2013)

Ahora esta pegando un pequeño pasito atras, 
1.38 € 09:45

Seguro que es para coger impulso 

------

1.40 € 09:48


----------



## Cordoba (18 Sep 2013)

Parece que se le ha atragantado el 1,4



Veremos a ver si lo supera.

Duendek86 gracias por poner cotizacion, varia con respecto al broker de ing....me interesa mas la tuya.



Te atreves a mantener el objetivo para hoy en 1,50 depeche?


----------



## Duendek86 (18 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Parece que se le ha atragantado el 1,4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es de ing tb, pero de la plataforma esa que en teoria va en tiempo real por 6€ al mes o no se cuantas transacciones.


----------



## Depeche (18 Sep 2013)

Para asegurar diré 1,48 euros


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (18 Sep 2013)

Gracias por la info, pero esa noticia es del lun, 17 sep *2012 *10:32 CEST
..



---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 10:19 ----------

Para noticias actualizadas de Codere, mejor usar el siguiente enlace
Pinchame


----------



## enda (18 Sep 2013)

yo también utilizo google news ordenando por fecha por si salen noticias de los valores que sigo.
Y creo que es indispensable twitter...
https://twitter.com/search?q=codere&src=typd&f=realtime


----------



## Kamui (18 Sep 2013)

Y estamos en 1,41. Parece que lleva una tendencia alcista hoy.

Vaya, para qué pondré nada.... baja a 1,39.


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (18 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Y estamos en 1,41. Parece que lleva una tendencia alcista hoy.
> 
> Vaya, para qué pondré nada.... baja a 1,39.



Supongo que utilizas yahoo finanzas para ver la cotización, registrate en ecobolsa que lo da mas actualizado.
Saludos


----------



## NaNDeTe (18 Sep 2013)

Aqui se puede ver tambien en tiempo real, en una bonita grafica, aunque hay que darle a F5 cada vez que queramos consultarlo Cinco Dias Flash Chart


----------



## Duendek86 (18 Sep 2013)

1.43€ 11:28! go go go


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (18 Sep 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Aqui se puede ver tambien en tiempo real, en una bonita grafica, aunque hay que darle a F5 cada vez que queramos consultarlo Cinco Dias Flash Chart



Muy buena esta, ¡gracias!


----------



## JORDI_C (18 Sep 2013)

Buenos días, soy nuevo en el foro, pero llevo unos días siguiendo estos hilos y a depeche, el guru del foro, no llevo coderes, ni campofrio, ni slr pq estaba metido en sacyr y la verdad que me va muy bien, pero no descarto una entrada futura en alguno de estos valores que nos recomienda nuestro crack o en valores futuros si es su intencion compartirlo con todos.

Tengo una cuenta en R4 y tiempo real, asi que en la medida que curro me lo permita ire posteando tiempos reales pq veo que muchos estan en diferido.

Ahora mismo el tema esta en:

CAMPOFRIO 5,71	
CODERE 1,42
SOLARIA 0,77


----------



## Kamui (18 Sep 2013)

Subidón a 1,47!!


----------



## JORDI_C (18 Sep 2013)

subasta a 1,49!!!!

Al final se ha quedado en 1,45.


----------



## Depeche (18 Sep 2013)

Subasta?
Lo decís en serio?
No veo que esté en subasta


----------



## JORDI_C (18 Sep 2013)

a ver que soy muy nob, pero cuando se borran todas las lineas y solo sale una que va variando el precio a saco y las ordenes, es una subasta, no??


----------



## Duendek86 (18 Sep 2013)

1.44€ 11:48

------

1.45€ 11:51


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Sep 2013)

¿ Que es eso de la subasta ?


----------



## Duendek86 (18 Sep 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Que es eso de la subasta ?



Yo acabo de buscarlo en google xD
Término Subasta por volatilidad

-------------------------

1.47 € 12:00

-----------------------------

1.46 € 12:02


----------



## Bucanero (18 Sep 2013)

Gracias DuendeK86. Yo estaba igual que ninfireblade. No sabía que puñetas era eso. Jeje


----------



## JORDI_C (18 Sep 2013)

Codere	1,46	0,11	(	8,15	%) 900	1,46	1,47	4.366 313.919	12:00:23


----------



## kitos84 (18 Sep 2013)

Puff! Grande Depeche, grande...lo dejamos correr?
1,47 12:16


----------



## Cordoba (18 Sep 2013)

Depeche da instrucciones, me esta quemando y voy cargado. Di algo por favor.


----------



## Duendek86 (18 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Depeche da instrucciones, me esta quemando y voy cargado. Di algo por favor.



Yo estaria tranquilo por el momento, no nos vayamos a arrepentir luego.

Volumen:	314.819
Vol medio (3m):	79.775

Lleva casi mas volumen a esta hora que en todo el dia de ayer.

1.45€ 12:23


----------



## Depeche (18 Sep 2013)

Yo no vendería nada hasta 1,80 como mínimo, pero te puedo asegurar que subirá por encima de 2 euros tranquilamente.


----------



## JORDI_C (18 Sep 2013)

Yo le haria caso a depeche con los ojos cerrados.


----------



## Cordoba (18 Sep 2013)

Dinos como lo ves y que hacemos, me están quemando.


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (18 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo no vendería nada hasta 1,80 como mínimo, pero te puedo asegurar que subirá por encima de 2 euros tranquilamente.



Voy a poner en venta el coche para meter mas en CDR, creo que me da tiempo


----------



## Duendek86 (18 Sep 2013)

JORDI_C dijo:


> Yo le haria caso a depeche con los ojos cerrados.



yo me atreveria a decir que incluso con ellos abiertos tambien le haria caso


----------



## Cordoba (18 Sep 2013)

Pero danos tiempos, voy con demasiado riesgo, lo digo por reducir posición, aunque llegare al final pero no con toda mi inversión , me puede dar un infarto.


----------



## JORDI_C (18 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> yo me atreveria a decir que incluso con ellos abiertos tambien le haria caso



Tienes razon, muy facil decirlo sin nada que arriesgar, los toros desde la barrera se ven muy bien.


----------



## begginer (18 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Pero danos tiempos, voy con demasiado riesgo, lo digo por reducir posición, aunque llegare al final pero no con toda mi inversión , me puede dar un infarto.



Hola Cordoba,

No te ofendas pero creo que le pides demasiado a depeche. Necesitas un asesor personal, jajaja 

Creo que deberías tomar tus decisiones en función de tu perfil de riesgo. Si te va a dar un infarto, saca unas plusvalías y por lo menos que te dé el infarto por una buena comilona, regada por un buen vino 

Lo dicho, sin acritud.

Saludos


----------



## kitos84 (18 Sep 2013)

begginer dijo:


> Hola Cordoba,
> 
> No te ofendas pero creo que le pides demasiado a depeche. Necesitas un asesor personal, jajaja
> 
> ...



+1000


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Pero danos tiempos, voy con demasiado riesgo, lo digo por reducir posición, aunque llegare al final pero no con toda mi inversión , me puede dar un infarto.




Por lo que dices parece que estas invirtiendo mas de lo que te puedes permitir perder lo cual siempre es un error.


----------



## kitos84 (18 Sep 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Por lo que dices parece que estas invirtiendo mas de lo que te puedes permitir perder lo cual siempre es un error.



Creo que es uno de los errores màs comunes


----------



## Depeche (18 Sep 2013)

Cordoba, como puedes estar tan nervioso con el dinero que estás ganando?
Sal a darte una vuelta,disfruta del dia, y no vuelvas a mirar la bolsa hasta las 6 de la tarde, se llevas en Codere lo que me has dicho que llevabas estás ganando muchísimo dinero.
Tienes que disfrutar hombre.


----------



## Cordoba (18 Sep 2013)

Pero bueno que falta de consideración mi problema es que comento en abierto, para q todos veáis sus contestaciones , a partir de ahora se lo diré en privado.
Saludos

---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 12:47 ----------




Depeche dijo:


> Cordoba, como puedes estar tan nervioso con el dinero que estás ganando?
> Sal a darte una vuelta,disfruta del dia, y no vuelvas a mirar la bolsa hasta las 6 de la tarde, se llevas en Codere lo que me has dicho que llevabas estás ganando muchísimo dinero.
> Tienes que disfrutar hombre.



Gracias hay mucho listillo.


----------



## RuiKi84 (18 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Pero bueno que falta de consideración mi problema es que comento en abierto, para q todos veáis sus contestaciones , a partir de ahora se lo diré en privado.
> Saludos
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 12:47 ----------
> ...



Estas en plusvalias disfruta, intenta quedarte como lo aprendido de la operación, si no aguantas descarga unas cuantas y a por otra. Animo!

Bien visto Depeche! Esta rompiendo al alza con fuerza!::
Por cierto cuenta conmigo también para ese blog!


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (18 Sep 2013)

Cordoba, quedate por aquí que animas bastante el hilo.

También a Depeche le han dicho muchos _malpiropos_ y al final ya ves.

Animo y no dejes de comentar para bien o para mal, yo creo que de todo se aprende un poco.


----------



## BlueLaser (18 Sep 2013)

JORDI_C dijo:


> Yo le haria caso a depeche con los ojos cerrados.



Yo he puesto un nivel de SP en 1,85 pero solo para una parte de las acciones


----------



## Robopoli (18 Sep 2013)

esedeseodeserfeo dijo:


> Cordoba, quedate por aquí que animas bastante el hilo.
> 
> También a Depeche le han dicho muchos _malpiropos_ y al final ya ves.
> 
> Animo y no dejes de comentar para bien o para mal, yo creo que de todo se aprende un poco.



+1 y añadiría: Sigue el consejo de Depeche y distraete con otra cosa. Ganarás en salud y posiblemente que hasta en dinero porque no harás ninguna tontería. En cuanto te distraigas te pasas otra vez por aquí y sigue escribiendo que le das bastante vidilla a esto


----------



## kitos84 (18 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Pero bueno que falta de consideración mi problema es que comento en abierto, para q todos veáis sus contestaciones , a partir de ahora se lo diré en privado.
> Saludos
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 12:47 ----------
> ...



No te enfades hombre! Y claro que le das vida a esto

Tienes privado


----------



## Machacator (18 Sep 2013)

Estoy siguiendo el valor con atención, pero tengo casi tantas ganas de aprender a "pescar" que de ganar dinero.
Así que os pregunto a vosotros que sabéis más....
¿Es posible que Codere acabe de pasar el punto de Prechter de la onda 3?
Si es así, (tirada a la piscina total) ¿el 4 podría estar en torno a 1,40?


----------



## Cordoba (18 Sep 2013)

Parece que se atraganta a los 1,45


----------



## Duendek86 (18 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Parece que se atraganta a los 1,45



Confiando en que llegue como minimo a los 1.8 en los proximos dias he lanzado orden de compra a 1.45€ . Si consigue entrar entera tendre un 45% de mi inversion en bolsa en manos de codere ::


----------



## BlueLaser (18 Sep 2013)

Machacator dijo:


> Estoy siguiendo el valor con atención, pero tengo casi tantas ganas de aprender a "pescar" que de ganar dinero.
> Así que os pregunto a vosotros que sabéis más....
> ¿Es posible que Codere acabe de pasar el punto de Prechter de la onda 3?
> Si es así, (tirada a la piscina total) ¿el 4 podría estar en torno a 1,40?



Tio, yo no tengo ni idea, pero ha sonado como la de un tipo que sabe lo que pregunta 

Con lo que como la onda 5 es "la larga", si ha subido a 1,40 desde 1,20 podriamos decir que la onda 5 lo llevará cerca de 2,20 :, aunque con una bajada previa


----------



## JORDI_C (18 Sep 2013)

CDR	1,45	0,10	7,41% 38.969	1,45	1,46	22.972	0,01	
6.900	1,44	1,47	1.806	
18.396	1,43	1,48	24.563	
5.976	1,41	1,49	5.500	
11.500	1,40	1,50	4.400	

Hay una pequeña resistencia en 1,46 y otra en los 1,48 a ver que pasa, si que parece que le cuesta.


----------



## Cordoba (18 Sep 2013)

Desde mi humilde ignorancia, y sin querer molestar a nadie, mi pregunta es si no seria bueno que cogiera un respiro con alguna corrección, o es posible tirarse así varios días, vamos casi a un 10% diario.


----------



## Machacator (18 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Tio, yo no tengo ni idea, pero ha sonado como la de un tipo que sabe lo que pregunta
> 
> Con lo que como la onda 5 es "la larga", si ha subido a 1,40 desde 1,20 podriamos decir que la onda 5 lo llevará cerca de 2,20 :, aunque con una bajada previa



OK, gracias por responder! (¿dónde está el botón de "gracias"?...no lo veo)

Yo me he marcado más o menos lo mismo....espero tener el valor deaguantar hasta los 2,20 después de la correción...


----------



## Duendek86 (18 Sep 2013)

Machacator dijo:


> OK, gracias por responder! (¿dónde está el botón de "gracias"?...no lo veo)
> 
> Yo me he marcado más o menos lo mismo....espero tener el valor deaguantar hasta los 2,20 después de la correción...



Creo que sale cuando lleves x numero de post, no son muchos, enseguida llegas.


----------



## JORDI_C (18 Sep 2013)

Machacator dijo:


> OK, gracias por responder! (¿dónde está el botón de "gracias"?...no lo veo)
> 
> Yo me he marcado más o menos lo mismo....espero tener el valor deaguantar hasta los 2,20 después de la correción...



Has entrado??


----------



## Machacator (18 Sep 2013)

JORDI_C dijo:


> Has entrado??



Gracias por las respuestas, esperaré a tener suficientes posts entonces.

Sí, entré a 1,15 y compré de nuevo el lunes a 1,24 (creo)


----------



## RuiKi84 (18 Sep 2013)

Machacator dijo:


> Estoy siguiendo el valor con atención, pero tengo casi tantas ganas de aprender a "pescar" que de ganar dinero.
> Así que os pregunto a vosotros que sabéis más....
> ¿Es posible que Codere acabe de pasar el punto de Prechter de la onda 3?
> Si es así, (tirada a la piscina total) ¿el 4 podría estar en torno a 1,40?



Desgraciadamente yo tampoco te puedo ayudar, no obstante, no vendría mal que nos comentes de que trata tú análisis.


----------



## Cordoba (18 Sep 2013)

Machacator dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas, esperaré a tener suficientes posts entonces.
> 
> Sí, entré a 1,15 y compré de nuevo el lunes a 1,24 (creo)



Jo, que bien, vaya comienzo en el foro, tee va a tocar pagar una ronda de Cañas, bienvenido, yo tengo media dee entrada a 1,33 por meter en distintas tandas, no obstante ya obtengo buenos beneficios, por eso mi duda es ganar mas, o ganar rápido, en el primer caso me llevare mas disgustos que en el segundo.
Esa es la duda.


----------



## Duendek86 (18 Sep 2013)

1.5€ 17:30! por fin!


----------



## Kamui (18 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> 1.5€ 17:30! por fin!



Otro acierto de Depeche?


----------



## latonga (18 Sep 2013)

Tu diras, el señor es una maquina


----------



## RuiKi84 (18 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> 1.5€ 17:30! por fin!



Espectacular final de sesion, mañana más y mejor!::

A ver que dicen los de Rankia :bla:


----------



## Duendek86 (18 Sep 2013)

1,5€ 17:36 Se acabo por hoy


----------



## JORDI_C (18 Sep 2013)

depeche impresionante.


----------



## Cordoba (18 Sep 2013)

Joder lo que me acaba de pasar, viendo que no subía y acojonado como estoy, he dado oren dee venta a 1,48 pensando en un cuarto dee mi inversión, pues me e confundido en un cero , menos mal porque lo ha pasado a 1,5, alucino con las novatadas.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (18 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Mañana mi predicción es que *cerraremos como mínimo en 1,50 euros*, aunque creo que llegaremos a tocar el 1,52 euros.




Chapeau
:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Depeche (18 Sep 2013)

Machacator dijo:


> Estoy siguiendo el valor con atención, pero tengo casi tantas ganas de aprender a "pescar" que de ganar dinero.
> Así que os pregunto a vosotros que sabéis más....
> ¿Es posible que Codere acabe de pasar el punto de Prechter de la onda 3?
> Si es así, (tirada a la piscina total) ¿el 4 podría estar en torno a 1,40?



En primer lugar decirte que no me gusta nada la teoría de Robert Prechter Jr,he leído su libro "Conquier the Crash", y tiene cosas interesantes, pero me parece imposible que su teoría pueda hacerse realidad, él dice que el Dow Jones bajará de 1.000 puntos, incluso pudiendo bajar a 400 puntos, eso no puede suceder nunca de ninguna manera, siginificaria el mad max. Lo único bueno que tiene es que empezó utilizando la teoría de la ondas de Elliot, y se hizo famoso ganando el Campeonato de trading de Estados Unidos batiendo el record absoluto en 1984. Pero desde entonces ha cometido muchos errores y muchas teorías suyas no se han cumplido, digamos que se aprovechó de su fama inicial pero poco más.
Respecto a si Codere acaba de pasar el punto de Prechter de la onda 3, por su puesto que no, si has leído algo sobre onda de Elliot deberías saber que no estamos ni siquiera en la onda 1, estamos partiendo desde mínimos y una onda 3 no se forma en 3 dias, la onda 1 creo que pasará por 1,85 euros más o menos,centimos arriba o abajo,por lo que imaginate lo que puede faltar para llegar a la onda 3,y eso suponiendo que la 1 se extienda hasta 1,85 euros y no sea a 2,50 euros, cosa que no descarto. Aún quedaría la onda 2 de retroceso, y una onda 3 extendida que posiblemente sería más extendida que la onda 1, posiblemente el 68,2% de extensión,pero bueno, creo que estoy hablando en chino para los foreros, y no quiero aburriros, la cuestión es que la onda 3 creo que podría pasar por los 4,60 euros, pero de momento es muy dificil saberlo,hay que esperar a ver.
En resumidas cuentas, respondiendo a tu pregunta, *POR SU PUESTO QUE NO*,AÚN NO HEMOS FINALIZADO LA ONDA 1,por lo que es imposible.


----------



## Thader (18 Sep 2013)

Joer! Ha cerrado a 1, 50?? Qué pasada.


----------



## Depeche (18 Sep 2013)

Por cierto, acabo de llegar de la playa, y veo que Codere sigue bien,ahora está relajando indicadores,para continuar subiendo mañana,lo está haciendo de libro.


----------



## Jorkomboi (18 Sep 2013)

Joder, no había podido mirar la cotización hasta ahora y me he quedado a cuadros cuando veo que cierra a 1,5.

Depeche, eres grande.


----------



## Cordoba (18 Sep 2013)

Mañana que? Deja que los demás podamos ir tb tranquilos a la playa, jajaja




No se si se ha hecho referencia ya , sino lo hago yo en tu nombre.

A todos los que esperabais que fallara Depeche. 


Un GRAN OWNED........... Y a Rankia OWNED DOBLE

Jajaja eres un figura Depeche


----------



## Hastebol (18 Sep 2013)

Depeche crack!!:Aplauso:


----------



## Depeche (18 Sep 2013)

Vaya,estaba respondiendo el mensaje de machacator desde la tablet, y no había visto como ha cerrado, pues parece que la he clavado con el cierre en 1,50 euros,jeje.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (18 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Vaya,estaba respondiendo el mensaje de machacator desde la tablet, y no había visto como ha cerrado, pues parece que la he clavado con el cierre en 1,50 euros,jeje.



Sinceramente gracias por compartir la info. Creo que eres demasiado buen chaval! 

Ahora hablando en serio, lo que nos sería útil es qué leer para entender el análisis técnico y cómo descartar chicharros o poder detectar empresas que puedan subir, esto es, recomiéndanos libros!

Gracias!


----------



## Robopoli (18 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Vaya,estaba respondiendo el mensaje de machacator desde la tablet, y no había visto como ha cerrado, pues parece que la he clavado con el cierre en 1,50 euros,jeje.



IMPECABLE!!
:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Por lo que he podido entender de las ondas entonces esperas todavía grandes subidas?? Cargarías más mañana?


----------



## Cci (18 Sep 2013)

Me quito el sombrero. Entré con poquito pero estoy disfrutando como no recordaba jeje.

Por cierto, si tuvieras que recomendar un libro de análisis, pero ya teniendo conocimientos de análisis técnico, ¿cual recomendarías?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Duendek86 (18 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Por cierto, acabo de llegar de la playa, y veo que Codere sigue bien,ahora está relajando indicadores,para continuar subiendo mañana,lo está haciendo de libro.



Me recuerdas a Fernando Alonso tras la carrera en la que aguanto a Schumacher un monton de vueltas... todos con los huevos de corbata y cuando le entrevistan va y suelta tan tranquilo... "no me preocupaba, sabia que no me adelantaria."

En fin, que se puede decir que no se haya dicho ya... Mil gracias por tus predicciones  :|:|:|:|


----------



## Mono Artico (18 Sep 2013)

Impresionante Depeche, subidón de un 11% en un día. Me uno a la petición de los foreros de que nos enseñes a pescar para conseguir algo de tu sabiduría.

Un saludo.


----------



## bentox (18 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Vaya,estaba respondiendo el mensaje de machacator desde la tablet, y no había visto como ha cerrado, pues parece que la he clavado con el cierre en 1,50 euros,jeje.



Solo voy a decir
IMPRESIONANTE

Y gracias depeche


----------



## Depeche (18 Sep 2013)

Los que decidáis seguirme en mi futuro blog,podréis aprender mucho,estaré abierto a compartir mis pequeños conocimientos con vosotros.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 18:24 ----------

Veo que en rankia no han puesto nada más desde el mensaje que envíe el lunes,solamente me contestaron esto:
Hola Depechexc:
No ha cambiado nada en los fundamentales de la empresa y sus acciones continúan valiendo cero euros.
Lo que haga su cotización será tan extraño e imprevisible como lo que pasó con las acciones de Bankia.
Saludos y suerte.

Yo no voy a poner nada más porque parecería prepotente,pero quizá no estaría nada mal que alguien pusiera algo, es muy fácil criticar e intentar descalificarme cuando la cosa estaba con futuro incierto, pero ahora se callan como ratas.


----------



## Machacator (18 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> En primer lugar decirte que no me gusta nada la teoría de Robert Prechter Jr,he leído su libro "Conquier the Crash", y tiene cosas interesantes, pero me parece imposible que su teoría pueda hacerse realidad, él dice que el Dow Jones bajará de 1.000 puntos, incluso pudiendo bajar a 400 puntos, eso no puede suceder nunca de ninguna manera, siginificaria el mad max. Lo único bueno que tiene es que empezó utilizando la teoría de la ondas de Elliot, y se hizo famoso ganando el Campeonato de trading de Estados Unidos batiendo el record absoluto en 1984. Pero desde entonces ha cometido muchos errores y muchas teorías suyas no se han cumplido, digamos que se aprovechó de su fama inicial pero poco más.
> Respecto a si Codere acaba de pasar el punto de Prechter de la onda 3, por su puesto que no, si has leído algo sobre onda de Elliot deberías saber que no estamos ni siquiera en la onda 1, estamos partiendo desde mínimos y una onda 3 no se forma en 3 dias, la onda 1 creo que pasará por 1,85 euros más o menos,centimos arriba o abajo,por lo que imaginate lo que puede faltar para llegar a la onda 3,y eso suponiendo que la 1 se extienda hasta 1,85 euros y no sea a 2,50 euros, cosa que no descarto. Aún quedaría la onda 2 de retroceso, y una onda 3 extendida que posiblemente sería más extendida que la onda 1, posiblemente el 68,2% de extensión,pero bueno, creo que estoy hablando en chino para los foreros, y no quiero aburriros, la cuestión es que la onda 3 creo que podría pasar por los 4,60 euros, pero de momento es muy dificil saberlo,hay que esperar a ver.
> En resumidas cuentas, respondiendo a tu pregunta, *POR SU PUESTO QUE NO*,AÚN NO HEMOS FINALIZADO LA ONDA 1,por lo que es imposible.



Muchas gracias por responderme Depeche!
También leí Conquer the crash . Estoy de acuerdo en que es un poco apocalíptico sí....pero del libro me quedaría con eso, con la idea de la tendencia a la baja.

He leído sobre ondas, necesito aprender a aplicar lo que aprendo....por eso preguntaba.
Sé que no se crea en 3 días, pero pensaba que podían ser sub-ondas...
En fin, para eso estoy aquí, para aprender.
Una última pregunta, el 68.2% ..... ¿viene de la razón 1.618 :1...aprox..?

Gracias de nuevo por la respuesta.....leo bastante del tema y me gusta saber la opinión de gente que sabe.
¡Cuenta conmigo para tu futuro blog!


----------



## 1965 (18 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Los que decidáis seguirme en mi futuro blog,podréis aprender mucho,estaré abierto a compartir mis pequeños conocimientos con vosotros.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 18:24 ----------
> 
> ...




Done.............


----------



## Machacator (18 Sep 2013)

1965 dijo:


> Done.............



"Es bueno aceptar que uno se equivoca a veces."
Grande 1965 !


----------



## Depeche (18 Sep 2013)

Machacator dijo:


> Muchas gracias por responderme Depeche!
> También leí Conquer the crash . Estoy de acuerdo en que es un poco apocalíptico sí....pero del libro me quedaría con eso, con la idea de la tendencia a la baja.
> 
> He leído sobre ondas, necesito aprender a aplicar lo que aprendo....por eso preguntaba.
> ...



Así es, representa el 1,618
Tranquilo no pasa nada,nadie nace aprendido, en mi blog intentaré enseñaros todo lo que pueda.
Por cierto pásame tu email por privado que no lo tengo aún.


----------



## Metal12 (18 Sep 2013)

¿Quien es *Depeche*:? No lo conozcoienso: ahhhh!!!! el que hoy convierte mi Coderes en un 20% de rentabilidad

Que gusto da llegar a casa y ver que este *CRACK* no se equivoca....

*CORDOBA*, te veo :cook:


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (18 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Los que decidáis seguirme en mi futuro blog,podréis aprender mucho,estaré abierto a compartir mis pequeños conocimientos con vosotros.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 18:24 ----------
> 
> ...



El amo ha hablado :Aplauso:


----------



## tortelas (18 Sep 2013)

Enhorabuena depeche!estaremos encantados de aprender en tu futuro blog!


----------



## madruga (18 Sep 2013)

Depeche, yo personalmente llegue a este foro e hilo a través de las criticas de Rankia. Leí tus recomendaciones y justificaciones a tu consejo en el hilo y en apenas hora y media me convenciste con argumentos y sensatez. Compre y ... Bueno, el resultado todos lo sabemos. Aparte de las criticas injustificadas de Rankia (a las pruebas me remito) y que te hayan hecho sentir mal, ha servido para que tengas mayor publicidad (aunque tu no la buscaras) y que algunos por rebote hayamos descubierto a una persona que ofrece sus conocimientos de forma desinteresada. Como dije en privado, cuenta conmigo seguro para ese nuevo foro.

Mientras hay gente que no se moja y critica (pasando por gurus), tu haces lo contrario y ACIERTAS. Por la respuesta que te han dado el lunes, creo que siguen en su nube y no reconociendo su equivocación.

Saludos y gracias.

Como ya te dije en privado.


----------



## RuiKi84 (18 Sep 2013)

Estamos todos in Depeche Mode )


----------



## metalero (18 Sep 2013)

ole!!! enorabuena maestro!! y millones de gracias por haberme echo subir mi cash un 21,95% en menos de una semana!!!! creo que en el blog nos vamos a ver mas de uno!


----------



## NaNDeTe (18 Sep 2013)

Mañana el Ibex 35 a 9200 puntos... se notara en la cotizacion de Codere?


----------



## begginer (18 Sep 2013)

Jjjjrande depeche!!!!!


----------



## Cordoba (18 Sep 2013)

Me confundí de hilo. Decía que el problema es que parece que debería retroceder para coger impulso, parecen demasiadas jornadas estando a tope, esto lo digo desde el desconocimiento. Por cierto tienes una idea de por donde va a ir la cosa mañana?


----------



## Depeche (18 Sep 2013)

La cosa irá para arriba muy verde,en general en todos los índices.


----------



## bonobubble (18 Sep 2013)

enhorabuena por las codere a todos!


----------



## Chila (18 Sep 2013)

El puto amo


----------



## sapoconcho (18 Sep 2013)

Bueno, pues yo me he metido a lo loco. Sin saber nada y entrando evidentemente tarde confiando en el Sr. Depeche. Dios dirá.
He entrado a mercado así que a ver cómo está la preapertura mañana.

Suerte a todos.

PS. Una pregunta Depeche, en tu experiencia crees que se van cumpliendo las ondas de Eliott. En el único libro que leí sobre eso me pareció una cosa extrañísima y que siempre buscaban buenos ejemplos sobre datos históricos. Más que nada por curiosidad. Por saber qué valor darles.


----------



## mpbk (18 Sep 2013)

ha despertado como todos los chicharretes en vinagre

prisa, quabit, ercros..etc etc


----------



## NaNDeTe (18 Sep 2013)

Alguien esta dentro de Nicolas Correa? madre mia menuda racha lleva tambien...


----------



## mario_sg (19 Sep 2013)

Estoy comentando cada subida con los compañeros de curro y me dicen vende ya!!! A lo q respondo, trankilos madafakas, cuando depeche diga


----------



## MarioConde (19 Sep 2013)

Yo seré sincero. Al principio fui muy reacio. ¿Este chicharro con semejante deuda y potencial alcista? Ya verás que owned se come...

Después vi como subía a 1,25€ y me asombré, pero claro, perdió todo lo subido y dí gracias de no haber sucumbido. 

Ahora pega esta subida que nos deja a todos boquiabiertos y los que no tuvimos fe en tu pronóstico (cosa normal en este tipo de casos) nos preguntamos de nuevo y una vez más en plena subida. ¿Estamos a tiempo de entrar?

Gracias por hacerle ganar unos euros a los amigos del foro.


----------



## NaNDeTe (19 Sep 2013)

Joer leyendo el mensaje en Rankia me dan ganas de comprar Coderes mañana con 10k y olvidarme de ellas hasta 2015. La verdad es que viendo esa informacion, la empresa resulta bastante atractiva para el largo plazo.


----------



## Guanotopía (19 Sep 2013)

Pues al final he metido compra a 1,46 mañana, parece que a primera hora le da siempre por bajar.

No quiero repetir mi hazaña de comprar en el máximo como el día que empezó a bajar


----------



## Cordoba (19 Sep 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Joer leyendo el mensaje en Rankia me dan ganas de comprar Coderes mañana con 10k y olvidarme de ellas hasta 2015. La verdad es que viendo esa informacion, la empresa resulta bastante atractiva para el largo plazo.



Deberías poner eel enlace, o decir lo que pone.


----------



## Duendek86 (19 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Deberías poner eel enlace, o decir lo que pone.



Creo que se refiere al ultimo comentario de Depeche en el blog de rankia.



> Depechexc en respuesta a Bdl333
> 19 de septiembre de 2013 (00:21)
> Si me lo permites,con toda la humildad del mundo y sin acritud, te diré que invertir siguiendo las noticias que se presentan por parte de las compañías teóricamente es fácil. Pero la pericia de un buen inversor consiste en saber interpretar otros factores como por ejemplo sentimiento de masas,repasar noticias históricas,analizar a fondo gráficas,planes de negocio, capital invertido, perspectivas de que esos activos tengan potencial,etc..
> Con esto quiero decir, que cuando uno lleva años en este mundo se da cuenta de como funcionan las cosas y como actúan los tiburones. Tiempo atrás no interesaba dar buenas noticias porque lo que se pretendía era bajar el valor de la empresa por algún motivo,que pronto conoceremos,y cuando los que realmente tienen un porcentaje importante de acciones en la empresa hayan cargado a precios bajos, será cuando empezarán a dar noticias buenas y en próximos resultados publicados por la compañía ya anunciaran que la cosa ha mejorado y que no tiene la deuda que decían tener. Y sabes que pasará? Que la gente empezará a comprar, y ellos a vender,y de repente.. Sorpresa! El valor empezará a caer otra vez dejando gente pillada. De todos modos aquí en Codere hay subida para rato y mucho futuro, yo lo compararía con Jazztel, hace unos años parecía que todo era negativo refernte al valor,poca gente apostaba por el valor y se dudaba de su viabilidad,llegando a bajar a niveles extremadamente bajos, y por momentos incluso se llego a comentar que el valor podría entrar en default. Sin embargo la empresa estaba endeuda,pero porque había invertido bien, una inversión con futuro que tarde o temprano daría sus frutos,con un buen plan de negocio,habiendo construido buena fibra óptica, y otras cosas que no vienen al caso. Y mira como está Jazztel ahora,en el ibex y siendo uno de los valores con mayor revalorización.
> ...



Codere, ¿de verdad es una buena inversión? - Rankia


----------



## JORDI_C (19 Sep 2013)

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Thader (19 Sep 2013)

El broker de ing me ha bajado ya la cotización a 1, 45. Me he tirado a la piscina y he encargado más si baja a 1, 43.


----------



## Kamui (19 Sep 2013)

Bueno, empezamos la jornada con subidón a 1,60.


----------



## Jorkomboi (19 Sep 2013)

Buenos dias.

Joooder, inicia sesion directamente a 1,6...


----------



## Depeche (19 Sep 2013)

Buenos dias a todos,veremos que nos depara la sesión hoy


----------



## MarioConde (19 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos,veremos que nos depara la sesión hoy



¿Qué auguras?


----------



## Duendek86 (19 Sep 2013)

1.6 € 09:11 Asi da gusto


----------



## Metal12 (19 Sep 2013)

1,65€ :baba: Que pasada!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamui (19 Sep 2013)

Vaya, yo quería cargar una buena cantidad hoy, pero no para de subir.

1,83 ahora.


----------



## Jorkomboi (19 Sep 2013)

Depeche, si esto se pone mañana a 1,8 que hacemos? Vendemos o seguimos?


----------



## Mr. Blonde (19 Sep 2013)

buenos días!

1,70 (+13,33)

:8::8::8:


----------



## Cordoba (19 Sep 2013)

Vaya pasada .


----------



## Duendek86 (19 Sep 2013)

mmmmm ing normal me pone a 1.78, pero el de tiempo real sigue en 1.7 :s

---------- Post added 19-sep-2013 at 09:21 ----------

1.77 a las 09:21 segun ing tiempo real.


----------



## Jorkomboi (19 Sep 2013)

1,77!!!! Me juego la punta del dedo meñique que esta subida son los de Rankia comprando Coderes gracias al mensaje de ayer de Depeche en su blog :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (19 Sep 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> 1,77!!!! Me juego la punta del dedo meñique que esta subida son los de Rankia comprando Coderes gracias al mensaje de ayer de Depeche en su blog :XX::XX::XX::XX:



y los que hayan leído el post de Depeche


----------



## Kamui (19 Sep 2013)

Empieza a corregir, dónde tendrá el soporte?


----------



## Duendek86 (19 Sep 2013)

1.73 9:27


----------



## Jorkomboi (19 Sep 2013)

Se ha desinflado hasta 1,66 pero vuelve a subir a 1,74


----------



## Bucanero (19 Sep 2013)

Si ni lo veo no lo creo y todo en una semanita. madre mia. Un saludo a todos y a nuestro guru Depeche.


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (19 Sep 2013)

:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: 
Sin palabras!! Me quito el sombrero y todo lo que _haiga_


----------



## Robopoli (19 Sep 2013)

1,77€!!! Depeche no te doy un beso en los morros porque no te tengo aquí amigo!!


----------



## Guanotopía (19 Sep 2013)

A tomar por culo mi intento mañanero de cargar a 1,46€, pero con este tirón parece que se lleva mejor


----------



## Robopoli (19 Sep 2013)

Bueno y Córdoba si te pilla no se que te hace XDXDXDXD
Me lo imagino dando paseos con las manos en los bolsillos para no darle a vender XDXDXD


----------



## suima (19 Sep 2013)

Que crack!! que ganas que empieces el blog Depeche


----------



## uranoscopus (19 Sep 2013)

Buenos días a todos.
Creo que voy a salir, me empieza a dar vertigo. Entre a 1.16, creo que la rentabilidad es suficiente.
Gracias Depeche.


----------



## Kamui (19 Sep 2013)

Ahora el dilema es si comprar más.


----------



## Duendek86 (19 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Bueno y Córdoba si te pilla no se que te hace XDXDXDXD
> Me lo imagino dando paseos con las manos en los bolsillos para no darle a vender XDXDXD



No se cuanto lleva cordoba, pero yo ayer cargue tb un pico grande a 1.46 :Baile: :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (19 Sep 2013)

Cordoba, manifiestate, ¿sigues vivo?


----------



## TONIMONTANA (19 Sep 2013)

Menuda subida que lleva en la sesión de hoy creo que muchos de nosotros no esperabamos que fuese tan rapida (aunque no importa) con esta subidad que esta dando ¿han cambiado algo las prespectivas, se podra sobrepasar los 2€ facilmente?

Muchas gracias Depeche. Eres un MÁGICO


----------



## NaNDeTe (19 Sep 2013)

No se si intentar salirme a 1,77, creo que mañana toca correccion


----------



## BlueLaser (19 Sep 2013)

Ayer noche me planteaba si comprar mas, si con 1,45 no era entrar muy alto..., y llego, me conecto, y veo que ha empezado el rally alcista. Con lo que ha subido me queman las plusvis en las manos como a Cordoba, pero voy a poner la cabeza bajo el grifo de agua fria y como mucho pondre unas pocas a la venta a 1,85 que creo fue uno de los primeros puntos que marcó "the great guru". Lo de esperar a los 5 leuros..., me temo que va a ser largo plazo y debere practicar mucha paciencia...


----------



## Kamui (19 Sep 2013)

Depeche, alguna estrategia?


----------



## Duendek86 (19 Sep 2013)

Adelson admite a inversores en Londres que no tiene el dinero para Eurovegas - Noticias de Empresas

Por si nos influye.


----------



## morfheo (19 Sep 2013)

Hola buenos días chicos, acabo de entrar en el valor a 1,72. Esperemos que el crack Depeche acierte, un saludo a todos y a ver si despegamos.


----------



## NaNDeTe (19 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Adelson admite a inversores en Londres que no tiene el dinero para Eurovegas - Noticias de Empresas
> 
> Por si nos influye.



Claro el hijo puta lo tiene todo en acciones y oro


----------



## metalero (19 Sep 2013)

Increible me meto a ver la bajada con la que amanece y me encuentro con esto..... Increible depeche mas acertado imposible!


----------



## TONIMONTANA (19 Sep 2013)

Me da que Nicolas Correa le va ha pasar el relevo a Codere para seguir en racha.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (19 Sep 2013)

Cotización Infobolsa: 1.73
Cotización selfbank: 1.73

Cotización ING: 1.66 ::

...Estos a su bola...


----------



## Duendek86 (19 Sep 2013)

Bueno, ahi vamos a 1.7 despues de una pequeña bajada   

---------- Post added 19-sep-2013 at 10:03 ----------

1.69 10:03


----------



## Roninn (19 Sep 2013)

Felicidades Depeche.

Yo cual mujer de Lot prefiero no mirar atras, en este caso en mis cagadas en bolsa como mi salida de Codere, pero bueno , tenia 3 chicharros en cartera y preferi amputar el rojo.

Congrats all


----------



## uranoscopus (19 Sep 2013)

Acabo de vender con unas plusvalias del 46%, me doy por satisfecho.
Gracias


----------



## Duendek86 (19 Sep 2013)

1.67 € 10:08

----------

1.65 € 10:09.... os vais todos o que? pues ala, me quedo yo solo xD

------------

1.67 € 10:11


----------



## BlueLaser (19 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> 1.67 € 10:08
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...



Tranki, tronki, si Depeche comentaba el nivel de 1,85 es que llegara a el, ahora ya las fluctuaciones esas no me asustan tanto como antes, y luego esta aquello de bajar para coger impulso (ondas de Elliot)


----------



## Duendek86 (19 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Tranki, tronki, si Depeche comentaba el nivel de 1,85 es que llegara a el, ahora ya las fluctuaciones esas no me asustan tanto como antes, y luego esta aquello de bajar para coger impulso (ondas de Elliot)



Estoy en modo ardilla hiperactiva, alguien tiene que suplir a Cordoba que no anda por aqui xD


----------



## Cordoba (19 Sep 2013)

Bueno no estoy por tener que ir a hacerme pruebas al hospital, y cuando he visto la apertura he tenido que ir a urgencias a que me tomaran la tensión, jajaja.
Este DEPECHE ES LA LECHE ( te regalo el eslogan para tu proximo blog). por cierto te necesitamos mas que nunca, vuelve de la playa que tienes los nervios de acero jodio, no se si te importara que lo comente pero tengo que deciros que ayer el sabio me dijo por privado que como poco subia a 1,6......... y ahi esta empieza la jornada asi, gracias por el tranquimazin que me diste.
en relacion con si voy muy cargado o no , decir que todo depende, se ha puesto peña en contacto conmigo que alucinas de verdad, el cocktel peligroso para cada uno es la cantidad en proporcion a lo que tienes, el margen de beneficio y la templanza.
Pues lo dicho ahora mueve ficha Depeche, y gracias por hecharme de menos en un momento como este de .....alegria y satisfacción jajajaja.
Saludos


----------



## Depeche (19 Sep 2013)

Chicos,mucha tranquilidad que esto tiene mucha subida,os aconsejo que os olvideis de la bolsa hasta la tarde,al menos hasta las 15 h,para evitar tentación de vender,yo lo voy a hacer.
Ahora tendrá que relajar indicadores y todo eso,pero la subida no termina aqui,me temo que me voy a quedar corto con mis previsiones,esto tiene muchísima subida.


----------



## Kamui (19 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Chicos,mucha tranquilidad que esto tiene mucha subida,os aconsejo que os olvideis de la bolsa hasta la tarde,al menos hasta las 15 h,para evitar tentación de vender,yo lo voy a hacer.
> Ahora tendrá que relajar indicadores y todo eso,pero la subida no termina aqui,me temo que me voy a quedar corto con mis previsiones,esto tiene muchísima subida.



Recomienda un punto para una recarga importante?


----------



## BlueLaser (19 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Chicos,mucha tranquilidad que esto tiene mucha subida,os aconsejo que os olvideis de la bolsa hasta la tarde,al menos hasta las 15 h,para evitar tentación de vender,yo lo voy a hacer.
> Ahora tendrá que relajar indicadores y todo eso,pero la subida no termina aqui,me temo que me voy a quedar corto con mis previsiones,esto tiene muchísima subida.



Ommmmmmm, mani padme hum   :


----------



## Cordoba (19 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Chicos,mucha tranquilidad que esto tiene mucha subida,os aconsejo que os olvideis de la bolsa hasta la tarde,al menos hasta las 15 h,para evitar tentación de vender,yo lo voy a hacer.
> Ahora tendrá que relajar indicadores y todo eso,pero la subida no termina aqui,me temo que me voy a quedar corto con mis previsiones,esto tiene muchísima subida.




Gracias Maestro:S

---------- Post added 19-sep-2013 at 10:45 ----------




bluelaser dijo:


> ommmmmmm, mani padme hum :d  :[/quote
> 
> :XX::XX:


----------



## latonga (19 Sep 2013)

Vender? ni loco oiga!!!

Yo busco aumentar posiciones y estoy a la espera de corrección.


----------



## Depeche (19 Sep 2013)

En esta corrección el punto donde debe rebotar es en 1,65 euros
En el caso de que perdiera el 1,65 se iría a 1,61 euros, pero no creo que baje tanto.


----------



## enda (19 Sep 2013)

*Codere, la mejor hoy en el Continuo, ha subido un 43% desde el viernes*
_jueves, 19 septiembre 2013, 10:39_

*Hoy está registrando alzas del 12%*

Codere es a estas horas el mejor valor del Mercado Continuo con unas alzas que superan el 10%. La compañía, que el viernes pasado dio buenas noticias respecto a su situación económica, ha subido desde entonces y hasta los niveles actuales un 43% (un 52% hasta los máximos que ha marcado hoy).

“Podría haber confirmado ya el suelo en las inmediaciones de los 1-1,10 euros y para las próximas sesiones se podría encaminar hasta los 1,94, que es el nivel clave a medio y largo plazo. Si lo superara se podría ir hasta los 3 euros”, dice el experto de Trader Watch, César Nuez.

Les recordamos que el pasado viernes la compañía de juegos anunció que ha conseguido 35 millones de euros para pagar a los bonistas. Así lo comunicó al cierre de la sesión a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV). Le han prestado este dinero Canyon Capital Finance Sarl y el resto de fondos que asistieron a la compañía en verano y que habían puesto como condición no pagar intereses sobre bonos antes de devolver el préstamo. 

Este domingo pasado vencía el plazo, tras agotar el mes de gracia, para pagar 15 millones de euros del cupón de una emisión de bonos en dólares por 300 millones. 

A las 10:38 horas, Codere suma un 12,67% arriba, hasta los 1,6900 euros.


----------



## explotado_encorbatado (19 Sep 2013)

Yo tengo la duda de si en Enero estaba sobre 4 €, ¿por qué razón no puede volver a ese nivel?


----------



## Depeche (19 Sep 2013)

enda dijo:


> *Codere, la mejor hoy en el Continuo, ha subido un 43% desde el viernes*
> _jueves, 19 septiembre 2013, 10:39_
> 
> *Hoy está registrando alzas del 12%*
> ...




Ahora aparecen los listillos recomendando el valor y dando valores objetivos de 3 euros, pero hace unos dias nadie apostaba por el valor,me entra la risa, pero aquí los únicos que hemos tenido huevos y hemos entrado en mínimos hemos sido nosotros.
Así es muy fácil ser analista financiero,con todos mis respetos hacia este Sr. Cesar Nuez,que seguro que es un buen profesional.


----------



## Chila (19 Sep 2013)

Para pescar hay que mojarse.
Y estos no se mojan ni debajo de la ducha.


----------



## ninfireblade (19 Sep 2013)

Miedo me da que ahora empiecen a decir todos que hay que comprar. Normalmente en estos casos es cuando hay que vender.


----------



## NaNDeTe (19 Sep 2013)

Sabeis que os digo? que voy a cargar mas. a ver si tengo suerte y pillo a 1,65


----------



## Kamui (19 Sep 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Sabeis que os digo? que voy a cargar mas. a ver si tengo suerte y pillo a 1,65



Ahora están a 1,67. Yo tengo auténticas tentaciones de meter mucho más.

Perdón, acaba de subir a 1,72.


----------



## Maravedi (19 Sep 2013)

Acab de soltar mi paquete a 1,70,espero una corrección a lo largo de la jornada para volver a entrar


----------



## NaNDeTe (19 Sep 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Miedo me da que ahora empiecen a decir todos que hay que comprar. Normalmente en estos casos es cuando hay que vender.



Na, mientras no sea algo que empiece a sonar descarado por salir en varios medios... ya el Lunes el mismo medio hablo tambien de la subida aquella Fuertes subidas en Codere tras anunciar que ha conseguido 35 millones para pagar a los bonistas - Noticias ibex informacion ibex

Ahora me estoy pensando si entrar a 1,65 o esperarme a mañana porque me da que habra una pequeña correccion, hay muchos leoncitos que querran entrar pero bajandolo algo primero, que el RSI en barras de 1dia me sale a mas de 80 señores.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (19 Sep 2013)

Me acuerdo como estábamos la semana pasada acojonados con qué pasaría, pensando en dar ordenes de venta en caso de que no hubiera datos a las 16h del viernes, aguantando sin que la camisa nos tocara la espalda.... ¿Qué diferente se ve ahora verdad?

Congrats Depeche


----------



## BlueLaser (19 Sep 2013)

Yo empecé en la bolsa este año (Jazztel, aunque tarde) y desde entonces he aprendido mucho, he perdido algo de pasta, ahora estoy ganando bastante, he tenido sudores frios y risas calientes, y tengo claro que necesito aprender, no para convertirme en un Depeche (quizas de aqui a 5-10 años) sino para entender este mundillo, y cometer menos errores de bulto al valorar posibles recomendaciones de "analistos de rankias" o al hacer mis propias "apuestas" con poco sustento de AF/AT (vamos, comprar por intuicion)


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (19 Sep 2013)

A mí me tienen que echar de aquí con agua hirviendo


----------



## Neu___ (19 Sep 2013)

Este año hacienda se va a poner las botas con nuestras plusvalias


----------



## Metal12 (19 Sep 2013)

esedeseodeserfeo dijo:


> A mí me tienen que echar de aquí con agua hirviendo




A mi ni a golpe de palos :XX::XX:


----------



## BlueLaser (19 Sep 2013)

Neu___ dijo:


> Este año hacienda se va a poner las botas con nuestras plusvalias



Si..., creo que era un 24% o algo asi, no? Alguien sabe como va?

Las plusvis negativas descuentan de las positivas o se trata de "paga por beneficios y jodete por pérdidas"?


----------



## Neu___ (19 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Si..., creo que era un 24% o algo asi, no? Alguien sabe como va?
> 
> Las plusvis negativas descuentan de las positivas o se trata de "paga por beneficios y jodete por pérdidas"?



Se hace balance al final del ejercicio fiscal (del año vaya)

¿Cómo tributarán en 2013 las plusvalías generadas en menos de un año? - Rankia

y se suma al IRPF ::


----------



## Kamui (19 Sep 2013)

Bueno, parece que remonta algo, no termina de llegar la corrección hoy.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (19 Sep 2013)

Bluelaser, esto es lo que recorté de un mensaje de otro hilo, a ver si arroja algo de luz (la tributación cambió este 1 de enero):

"
Suponiendo un escenario simplificado (sin considerar mínimos, retenciones, etc):

30000 de ingresos por nómina + 8000 de plusvalías < 1 año por compra-venta de acciones

Año 2012:
los 30000 tributarían por tramos un 24,75% hasta 17707 y 30% para el resto (tipo marginal resultante 30%) 
los 8000 tributarían por tramos un 21% hasta 6000 y 25% para el resto

Año 2013:
se suman ambos conceptos resultando
los 38000 tributarían por tramos un 24,75% hasta 17707, 30% hasta 33007 y 40% para el resto (tipo marginal resultante 40%)

Corríjaseme si me equivoco (aún tengo la duda si los 8000 se tienen en consideración para el cálculo del tipo marginal o bien 'simplemente' se les aplicaría el tipo marginal que resulta de las rentas del trabajo, lo que básicamente en el caso propuesto implica tributar los beneficions por compra-venta de acciones en plazo inferior a un año al 40% en vez del 30%, que ya de por sí es superior aun un tipo 21/25/27%)"


----------



## Metal12 (19 Sep 2013)

Buenooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!! Ya toco el 1,80€ :8:


----------



## James Bond (19 Sep 2013)

¿Cree que seguirá subiendo a lo largo de hoy y mañana?


----------



## Cordoba (19 Sep 2013)

chicos estoy por quitarme la mitad, no se si esperarme a las 15 horas como decia Depeche.


----------



## Kamui (19 Sep 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> Buenooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!! Ya toco el 1,80€ :8:



No, lo ha superado.

1,82


----------



## Depeche (19 Sep 2013)

Por supuesto que si, mi primer objetivo de 1,85 euros para esta semana se va a tocar en breve,pero le queda muchísima subida aún.


----------



## Kamui (19 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Por supuesto que si, mi primer objetivo de 1,85 euros para esta semana se va a tocar en breve,pero le queda muchísima subida aún.



Mi duda es si a los 1,85 hará una corrección (breve o severa) o si continuará al alza.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (19 Sep 2013)

hace poco mas de una hora carge otras 4000 a 1,70 

Depeche GRACIAS

Posiblemente me equivoque pero el pico maximo de hoy ¿puede ser 1,91?


----------



## Cordoba (19 Sep 2013)

que hago? que me cago¡


----------



## NaNDeTe (19 Sep 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Bluelaser, esto es lo que recorté de un mensaje de otro hilo, a ver si arroja algo de luz (la tributación cambió este 1 de enero):
> 
> "
> Suponiendo un escenario simplificado (sin considerar mínimos, retenciones, etc):
> ...




Seria gracioso tener unas plusvalias hasta octubre por ejemplo de 8000€ y luego perder 10000 en una mala operacion al mes siguiente. Luego en la declaracion.. que?


----------



## Depeche (19 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> que hago? que me cago¡



Vete a la playa,el cine, a pasear, de compras, cualquier cosa menos mirar la bolsa hoy.


----------



## Duendek86 (19 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> que hago? que me cago¡



Pillar una buena botella de vino para comer y otra para cenar


----------



## TONIMONTANA (19 Sep 2013)

Cordoba, si las vendes avísame que las compro yo jejeje


----------



## NaNDeTe (19 Sep 2013)

1.85... cagon la puta si me hubiese entrado la orden a 1,65


----------



## James Bond (19 Sep 2013)

Entre a 1,80€ confió en ustedes señores, no he puesto ni stoploss xDD


----------



## Kamui (19 Sep 2013)

He metido 1200 más, pero me han entrado a 1,84. Joder si estaba a 1,78 cuando le di ::


----------



## Cordoba (19 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> He metido 1200 más, pero me han entrado a 1,84. Joder si estaba a 1,78 cuando le di ::



pero bueno hazlo en limitada.


----------



## Kamui (19 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> pero bueno hazlo en limitada.



Si sube lo esperado esa diferencia se quedará en algo despreciable.

Ahora tiene que subir lo esperado.


----------



## Robopoli (19 Sep 2013)

1,84€!!
Coooordoba!!!! Cómo van esos nervios!!!


----------



## Depeche (19 Sep 2013)

Posible corrección hasta 1,78 euros para poder cargar más, si pierde el 1,78 se va a 1,72 euros,más de ahí no puede bajar.


----------



## Garrafón (19 Sep 2013)

No creo que cierre con una subida del 25%, habrá recogida de beneficios.
Pero si cierra por encima de 1,70 es muy positivo.
Mañana se puede ir perfectamente a los 2 euros, como decía Depeche, ahí habrá ya que tomar decisiones.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (19 Sep 2013)

Mira lo que pasó con Prisa el viernes pasado... Una ligerísima bajada posterior y hoy un 14% más para arriba.


----------



## Bucanero (19 Sep 2013)

Ufff! tengo una duda existencial. Solaria parece parada. Depeche venderias las Solaria donde ni pierdo ni gano para tratar de subir a este carro donde solo tengo una pequeña participación o mejor me quedo. Que opinas u opinais.Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Depeche (19 Sep 2013)

No vendas Solaria, la semana que viene le tocará subir.


----------



## locojaen (19 Sep 2013)

Ale señores!!! hacía más de una semana que ni miraba mi cartera.... a 1.19€ la última vez que las vi.... así que... han debido escuchar mi grito de alegría desde el Nepal!!! jajajajajaja felicidades por las plusvis!!! aunque voy muy poco cargado, una alegria, y una operación más a estudiar para la experiencia.

Bon appétit!


----------



## Cordoba (19 Sep 2013)

cordoba se ha quitado 25% inversion a 1,84

menos nervios


----------



## Kamui (19 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> cordoba se ha quitado 25% inversion a 1,84
> 
> menos nervios



Ha sido decirlo y pegar un bajoncillo.

Cuánto has soltado? xD


----------



## Bucanero (19 Sep 2013)

Gracias Depeche aguantaré las Solarias tal como opinas. Hacía tiempo que no disfrutaba en bolsa tanto como esta semana. jejeje.


----------



## escandemor (19 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> cordoba se ha quitado 25% inversion a 1,84
> 
> menos nervios



cordobarde


----------



## Cordoba (19 Sep 2013)

escandemor dijo:


> cordobarde



que estamos todos de celebracion no seas grosero, siempre tiene que haber uno que ague la fiesta.


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (19 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Posible corrección hasta 1,78 euros para poder cargar más, si pierde el 1,78 se va a 1,72 euros,más de ahí no puede bajar.



Clavandolo!!!!!!

---------- Post added 19-sep-2013 at 14:00 ----------




escandemor dijo:


> cordobarde



Una retirada a tiempo siempre es una victoria
Bien hecho Cordoba, es una gran lección que debemos aprender. :Aplauso:


----------



## Chila (19 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> cordoba se ha quitado 25% inversion a 1,84
> 
> menos nervios




Enhorabuena¡¡


----------



## toko (19 Sep 2013)

Yo he vendido mis Codere a 1.81 esta mañana, 54% profit. Esperando recorte para evaluar si me meto de nuevo. 
Muy muy grande Depeche!!


----------



## Robopoli (19 Sep 2013)

esedeseodeserfeo dijo:


> Clavandolo!!!!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-sep-2013 at 14:00 ----------
> 
> ...



Eso ha sido la venta de Córdoba que iba cargado para echar dos viajes!! :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (19 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Eso ha sido la venta de Córdoba que iba cargado para echar dos viajes!! :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



No había caído, pero si, puede ser


----------



## TONIMONTANA (19 Sep 2013)

Alguien puede dar la cotización actualizada de las Codere


----------



## toroloco (19 Sep 2013)

Depeche,hemos llegado a los objetivos que se marcaron en un principio. Es hora de cambiar de caballo? podrías dar alguna indicación? 

Comentas que la semana que viene puede ser el momento de solaria.Qué opinas de campofrío,puede ser la semana que viene su momento también?

Gracias campeón, en la bolsa y en lo personal porque de otra manera no puede ser alguien que esta haciendo lo que tú estas haciendo y ya has hecho.


----------



## Metal12 (19 Sep 2013)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Alguien puede dar la cotización actualizada de las Codere



Cotiza a 1,80€


----------



## toroloco (19 Sep 2013)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Alguien puede dar la cotización actualizada de las Codere



compra11 852 1,8000 
venta 4 515 1,8200


----------



## TONIMONTANA (19 Sep 2013)

Gracias, por la info. 

Esto tiene que tirar para arriba.


----------



## ninfireblade (19 Sep 2013)

toroloco dijo:


> compra11 852 1,8000
> venta 4 515 1,8200




¿ Esos datos los ves en alguna plataforma web o es con pcbolsa ?


----------



## toroloco (19 Sep 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Esos datos los ves en alguna plataforma web o es con pcbolsa ?



En selfbank.


----------



## Duendek86 (19 Sep 2013)

1.80 14:57

---------- Post added 19-sep-2013 at 15:05 ----------

1.82 15:05


----------



## TONIMONTANA (19 Sep 2013)

Correcto ahora a 1,82 al parecer de vez en cuando tardan hasta 15min. en actualizarlo.

Sera que se han ido a comer.


----------



## Duendek86 (19 Sep 2013)

1.83€ 15:19


----------



## escandemor (19 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> que estamos todos de celebracion no seas grosero, siempre tiene que haber uno que ague la fiesta.



era de guasa,creo que es inteligente recoger


----------



## ninfireblade (19 Sep 2013)

La verdad es que se hace difícil estar con un +50% y no darle al botón de vender. Pero bueno si me fie de depeche para entrar en el valor hace 1 mes no hay motivo para no hacer lo mismo ahora y aguantar.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (19 Sep 2013)

De las 2 veces que ido al Canoe a jugar al bingo, ni una triste linea, hoy por lo menos puedo decir que me ha tocado el bingo, aunque estoy seguro que a mas de uno le ha tocado el especial.


----------



## Cordoba (19 Sep 2013)

escandemor dijo:


> era de guasa,creo que es inteligente recoger



Disculpa te malinterprete, saludos

1,84. A que vuelve a 1,89, parece que ni corrección ni nada, esto vuela.


----------



## Duendek86 (19 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Disculpa te malinterprete, saludos
> 
> 1,84. A que vuelve a 1,89, parece que ni corrección ni nada, esto vuela.



1.85€ 15:39 Pues parece que de momento va a seguir tirando hacia arriba


----------



## Thader (19 Sep 2013)

Qué barbaridad, esto es una locura. Para ser mis primeros pasos en bolsa, me esta apabullando este subidón. Efectivamente se hace difícil no sucumbir y aguantar sin recoger plusvis, pero confío en una subida mayor. No sé si dejar una orden de venta a 1, 90-1, 95 de todos modos...


----------



## Cordoba (19 Sep 2013)

Acaba de entrarme una venta de otro 25% a 1,89 , lo siento depeche por serte infiel , juego con la mitad, Y como corrija, Codere se entera. Por cierto he entrado een solaría , la suerte esta hechada.


----------



## Duendek86 (19 Sep 2013)

1.90€ 15:51!!!!!! atencion que explota esto!


----------



## malcom1986 (19 Sep 2013)

1,90 ahora mismo!!!!


----------



## Duendek86 (19 Sep 2013)

1.84€ 15:54 -- Ese ha sido cordoba XDD

---------- Post added 19-sep-2013 at 15:55 ----------

1.90 15:56 ahi vuelveeee


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (19 Sep 2013)

Que raro, orden desde casi primera hora de la mañana de venta en ING a 1,83 y no ha saltado todavía; quería aprovechar corrección para entrar de nuevo, pero visto lo visto voy a cancelar esa orden misteriosa que no se ha ejecutado todavía.


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (19 Sep 2013)

:Baile: :Baile: :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## Cordoba (19 Sep 2013)

esedeseodeserfeo dijo:


> :Baile: :Baile: :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:



Jajaja siento fallarte depeche, pero mi corazón me dice que he hecho bien, me quedo la mitad.


----------



## Duendek86 (19 Sep 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Que raro, orden desde casi primera hora de la mañana de venta en ING a 1,83 y no ha saltado todavía; quería aprovechar corrección para entrar de nuevo, pero visto lo visto voy a cancelar esa orden misteriosa que no se ha ejecutado todavía.



Nadie la quiere tan barata xDDD A mi tambien me tardo en entrar mucho una de compra ayer en ING


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (19 Sep 2013)

21136 a 1.89
4300 a 1.88
5400 a 1.87

En las de 1.89 hay paquetes de 5k y 7k acciones.


----------



## Duendek86 (19 Sep 2013)

5.62€ a las 16:02 :s ahi si viene la correccion xD :'(

Me lié con campofrio xDDD sorry xD


----------



## Chila (19 Sep 2013)

Está desbocada...


----------



## kitos84 (19 Sep 2013)

Yo esperando algo de corrección a 1.75 desde 1.83 y me la encuentro 1.9...pufff. Hoy ya no debería entrar con algo mas no? A estos precios digo


No se si meterle algo 1.85....es que debería corregir algo...no para


Se llega al millón? Se queda a las puertas...

---------- Post added 19-sep-2013 at 16:27 ----------




kitos84 dijo:


> Yo esperando algo de corrección a 1.75 desde 1.83 y me la encuentro 1.9...pufff. Hoy ya no debería entrar con algo mas no? A estos precios digo
> 
> 
> No se si meterle algo 1.85....es que debería corregir algo...no para
> ...




Y dale con la burra al trigo. No da opcion. Va ya paro que ya estoy rayando


----------



## Duendek86 (19 Sep 2013)

kitos84 dijo:


> Yo esperando algo de corrección a 1.75 desde 1.83 y me la encuentro 1.9...pufff. Hoy ya no debería entrar con algo mas no? A estos precios digo
> 
> 
> No se si meterle algo 1.85....es que debería corregir algo...no para
> ...



Volumen:	682.693
Me da que se quedara cerca.


----------



## JORDI_C (19 Sep 2013)

Va a llegar a 2 hoy???


----------



## kitos84 (19 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Volumen:	682.693
> Me da que se quedara cerca.



742000 ahora mismo


----------



## Jorkomboi (19 Sep 2013)

Meto orden de comprar a 1,87 y nada, no quiere bajar de los 1,9.

Mañana Codere abre a 2,10 fijo.


----------



## Depeche (19 Sep 2013)

En breve va a superar el 1,90 euros y mañana ya estaremos por encima de 2 euros.


----------



## Duendek86 (19 Sep 2013)

kitos84 dijo:


> 742000 ahora mismo



Yo eso lo miro en yahoo y lleva bastante retraso. Pues con tu dato, como acelere un poco antes de cierre llegamos al millon 

---------- Post added 19-sep-2013 at 16:36 ----------




Depeche dijo:


> En breve va a superar el 1,90 euros y mañana ya estaremos por encima de 2 euros.



Ya no se que boton pulsar a tus mensajes, el "Gracias" me parece poco xD


----------



## Cordoba (19 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> En breve va a superar el 1,90 euros y mañana ya estaremos por encima de 2 euros.



Disculpa , aguanto la mitad de la inversión, me quemaban.


----------



## BlueLaser (19 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Acaba de entrarme una venta de otro 25% a 1,89 , lo siento depeche por serte infiel , juego con la mitad, Y como corrija, Codere se entera. Por cierto he entrado een solaría , la suerte esta hechada.





Depeche dijo:


> En breve va a superar el 1,90 euros y mañana ya estaremos por encima de 2 euros.



Tio, si fueras una tia te iba a pegar un morreo de los de campeonato 

Aluciflipando con esto. Que vengan los de Rankia a decir que es un bluff ::


----------



## Jorkomboi (19 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Ya no se que boton pulsar a tus mensajes, el "Gracias" me parece poco xD



En honor a Depeche que Calopez añada el botón "Birra" o "Mariscada" al foro.

Conmigo se iba a poner hasta el culo de marisco. :XX:


----------



## 1965 (19 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> En breve va a superar el 1,90 euros y mañana ya estaremos por encima de 2 euros.



Hola Depeche. ¿Donde pondrías stops? Gracias


----------



## NaNDeTe (19 Sep 2013)

Yo igual despues del chape dejo una orden de compra a 1,70 por si les da mañana por barrer...


----------



## Depeche (19 Sep 2013)

Ayer puse en un mensaje que creía que hoy haríamos 850.000 de volumen,pero no se si lo puse en el hilo o si lo envié por privado a algún forero.
Si alguien lo encuentra estaría bien.


----------



## Cordoba (19 Sep 2013)

Lo pusiste een eel hilo de tu blog, no se si se puede citar de un hilo a otro. Anda maestro di algo de campofrio .


----------



## NaNDeTe (19 Sep 2013)

2€ pero que coño ::


----------



## Cordoba (19 Sep 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> 2€ pero que coño ::



Bueno prefiero ver lo que sigo ganando antes de ver lo que he perdido....... En cualquier caso contento


----------



## Jorkomboi (19 Sep 2013)

Ha tocado los 2,03 Oo


----------



## JORDI_C (19 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Ayer puse en un mensaje que creía que hoy haríamos 850.000 de volumen,pero no se si lo puse en el hilo o si lo envié por privado a algún forero.
> Si alguien lo encuentra estaría bien.



Yo lo lei, lo he buscado pero no lo encuentro ni aqui ni en el de Solaria.

Parece que tiene via libre aun Codere y ha superado los 900.000 de volumen.


----------



## Robopoli (19 Sep 2013)

Dímelo a mí que me ha entrado una orden de compra a 2€urazos... cagoen


----------



## NaNDeTe (19 Sep 2013)

Previsiones para la semana que viene? esto tiene que corregir un poco aunque sea no me jodais.


----------



## Cordoba (19 Sep 2013)

JORDI_C dijo:


> Yo lo lei, lo he buscado pero no lo encuentro ni aqui ni en el de Solaria.
> 
> Parece que tiene via libre aun Codere y ha superado los 900.000 de volumen.



El comentario de depeche eesta en la pagina dos del hilo que abrió sobre su futuro blog, ni se copiarlo.


----------



## enda (19 Sep 2013)

ayer a la noche, a la 01:54 dijo esto:



Depeche dijo:


> No va a influir para nada,mañana se va a mover mucho volumen, como mínimo 850.000 titulos,haz cálculos y verás el dinero que es eso.
> Mas de 1.275.000 euros



Grande :Aplauso:


----------



## Depeche (19 Sep 2013)

Atención!!!
Próxima resistencia en 2,26 euros,pero creo que la superará mañana.
Y ya no parará hasta los 3 euros,ahí si que venderé algo.

---------- Post added 19-sep-2013 at 17:18 ----------

Me gustaría ver la cara de los de Rankia, habéis visto el mensaje que me contestó hoy?
Sigue en sus trece,no reconoce su error, y mi acierto.


----------



## Humim (19 Sep 2013)

La puta esto es flipante, supongo que será mas o menos normal en las acciones con baja capitalización, entro porque habia dejado la accion a 1.85 y muy contento ya con lo que voy ganando en 1 dia OJO, ( es k le he metido to lo gordo) y me la encuentro a 2 la ostia k alegria , si por ahi te pagan las mariscadas yo te pago las putas depeche!!!


----------



## Mono Artico (19 Sep 2013)

Depeche, ¿recomiendas un precio para cargar unos cuantos miles más? Gracias, crack.


----------



## JORDI_C (19 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Atención!!!
> Próxima resistencia en 2,26 euros,pero creo que la superará mañana.
> Y ya no parará hasta los 3 euros,ahí si que venderé algo.
> 
> ...



No lo reconoceran, pero se deben estar tirando de los pelos!!!!!!


----------



## Depeche (19 Sep 2013)

Sabéis lo bueno?
Mucha gente está esperando a ver si corrige para entrar,porque le da vértigo entrar,y esto no va a corregir aún.


----------



## NaNDeTe (19 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Sabéis lo bueno?
> Mucha gente está esperando a ver si corrige para entrar,porque le da vértigo entrar,y esto no va a corregir aún.



Yo era uno de ellos, intente entrar a 1,65 pero lo minimo acabo siendo 1,67, por 2 centimos no me entro, segui esperando y nada, despues quise entrar a 1,80, hace unos minutos a 1,90 y ahora he dicho a tomar por culo (mañana me tiro todo el dia fuera) y he entrado a 2€


----------



## kitos84 (19 Sep 2013)

Me acabo de dar cuenta que tengo limite diario de compraventa....jooooooodeeeerrrr y hasta mañana no puedo entrar con algo mas.


----------



## Robopoli (19 Sep 2013)

Chicos,
2,05€ y ninguna gana de corregir...
Si no lo veo no lo creo...


----------



## HisHoliness (19 Sep 2013)




----------



## NaNDeTe (19 Sep 2013)

Yo creo que mañana a primera hora barrera un poco, entre ahora a 2€ porque no estare para operar pero si no me hubiese esperado a mañana para comprar a 1,90 aunque sea. Por miedo a quedarme fuera entro ahora y fuera


----------



## Neu___ (19 Sep 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Yo creo que mañana a primera hora barrera un poco, entre ahora a 2€ porque no estare para operar pero si no me hubiese esperado a mañana para comprar a 1,90 aunque sea. Por miedo a quedarme fuera entro ahora y fuera



Segun depeche eso no va a pasar aunque todo el mundo lo espera, y yo por extrapolación, le creo


----------



## Cordoba (19 Sep 2013)

Siempre he tenido la duda dee por que depeche nos recomendaba chicharros, con los difíciles que son y arriesgados, siempre pensé que si era capaz de ver posible subida en estos valores, seria mas fácil ver subidas en valores del ibex, claro que cuando hablaba de subidas, no pensaba que seria subidon subidon, ahora entiendo porque lo recomendaba.

GRACIAS


----------



## toroloco (19 Sep 2013)

He vendido la mitad de mis codere siguiendo el ejemplo de cordoba. Mañana vuelvo a campofrío o solaria.

A digerir el subidon.

Saludos


----------



## Metal12 (19 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Siempre he tenido la duda dee por que depeche nos recomendaba chicharros, con los difíciles que son y arriesgados, siempre pensé que si era capaz de ver posible subida en estos valores, seria mas fácil ver subidas en valores del ibex, claro que cuando hablaba de subidas, no pensaba que seria subidon subidon, ahora entiendo porque lo recomendaba.
> 
> GRACIAS




Yo la verdad, es que no se que mas se puede decir........

Pues eso, que gracias por este derroche de generosidad que estas compartiendo con todos nosotros, espero que seas real y no un robot y seas lo mismo de feliz que somos todos los que te seguimos............

*Grande Crack*


----------



## Depeche (19 Sep 2013)

Estoy sorprendido, ya he recibido 3 ofertas para montar una web bien hecha,en lugar de un simple blog.
La cosa se pone interesante, a ver si en vez de un blog vais a tener una web en condiciones..
Ya os informaré como queda la cosa.


----------



## Guanotopía (19 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Sabéis lo bueno?
> Mucha gente está esperando a ver si corrige para entrar,porque le da vértigo entrar,y esto no va a corregir aún.



Llevo todo el día esperando a que se tranquilice un poco para cargar, y no ha habido forma, así que con tus previsiones y lo que llevo ganado, cargo a lo que abra


----------



## Cordoba (19 Sep 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> Yo la verdad, es que no se que mas se puede decir........
> 
> Pues eso, que gracias por este derroche de generosidad que estas compartiendo con todos nosotros, espero que seas real y no un robot y seas lo mismo de feliz que somos todos los que te seguimos............
> 
> *Grande Crack*



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Depeche (19 Sep 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> Yo la verdad, es que no se que mas se puede decir........
> 
> Pues eso, que gracias por este derroche de generosidad que estas compartiendo con todos nosotros, espero que seas real y no un robot y seas lo mismo de feliz que somos todos los que te seguimos............
> 
> *Grande Crack*



No hay cosa que me haga más feliz en esta vida que hacer feliz a la gente, y ayudar a los demás,con eso te digo todo.
Estoy más contento por vosotros que habéis confiado en mi,que por mi personalmente y mis plusvalías.


----------



## kitos84 (19 Sep 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> Yo la verdad, es que no se que mas se puede decir........
> 
> Pues eso, que gracias por este derroche de generosidad que estas compartiendo con todos nosotros, espero que seas real y no un robot y seas lo mismo de feliz que somos todos los que te seguimos............
> 
> *Grande Crack*



Sigo flipando!! Y asimilando. Casi 50% y el tío tan tranquilo.

Ahora si...lo pongo publico por si alguien se anima...quiero hacer una donación o pagarte la cuota del los 4 meses que te llevo siguiendo. Puedes mandar como quieres y sin ningún reparo QUE TE LO MERE ES!!


----------



## BlueLaser (19 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> No hay cosa que me haga más feliz en esta vida que hacer feliz a la gente, y ayudar a los demás,con eso te digo todo.
> Estoy más contento por vosotros que habéis confiado en mi,que por mi personalmente y mis plusvalías.



Con eso acabas de descubrir tu identidad. Eres R. Daneel Olivaw 

No tengo claro si sigues en el planeta Aurora o si ya estás en el planeta Solaria (aunque por tus órdenes de compra estás justamente allí), pero estoy encantado de que hayas aparecido.


----------



## Cordoba (19 Sep 2013)

Descanso , depeche descansa tu tb no te agotes campeón.


----------



## Depeche (19 Sep 2013)

kitos84 dijo:


> Sigo flipando!! Y asimilando. Casi 50% y el tío tan tranquilo.
> 
> Ahora si...lo pongo publico por si alguien se anima...quiero hacer una donación o pagarte la cuota del los 4 meses que te llevo siguiendo. Puedes mandar como quieres y sin ningún reparo QUE TE LO MERE ES!!



Gracias,te honra por tu parte,no se que decir. No tienes la obligación,pero tu decides.


----------



## lio555 (19 Sep 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> Yo la verdad, es que no se que mas se puede decir........
> 
> Pues eso, que gracias por este derroche de generosidad que estas compartiendo con todos nosotros, espero que seas real y no un robot y seas lo mismo de feliz que somos todos los que te seguimos............
> 
> *Grande Crack*



otra hal que has hecho muyyyy felizz;graciasssssssssssssss!!!!!!!


----------



## Jorkomboi (19 Sep 2013)

kitos84 dijo:


> Sigo flipando!! Y asimilando. Casi 50% y el tío tan tranquilo.
> 
> Ahora si...lo pongo publico por si alguien se anima...quiero hacer una donación o pagarte la cuota del los 4 meses que te llevo siguiendo. Puedes mandar como quieres y sin ningún reparo QUE TE LO MERE ES!!



Yo también me apunto.


----------



## latonga (19 Sep 2013)

Joder esto se ha desmadrado.

El viernes pasado la mitad querian huir y aguantamos los "espartanos" ,¿os acordáis?

Depeche quien ostias eres? Mi mujer dice que por las noches hablo de Depeche:XX:


----------



## Maravedi (19 Sep 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> Acab de soltar mi paquete a 1,70,espero una corrección a lo largo de la jornada para volver a entrar




Vengo a por mi owned y me voy


----------



## Kamui (19 Sep 2013)

Joder ha llegado a los 2€, y encima Depeche dice que va a seguir subiendo con alegría.

No me olvido de la botella de malta que le tengo prometida.


----------



## latonga (19 Sep 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> Vengo a por mi owned y me voy



jejejej, tranquilo es facil errar cuando se esta a considerable altura


----------



## metalero (19 Sep 2013)

enserio depeche yo entre un poco con miedito, cuando empezo la semana fatirica que muchos se bajaron yo dude sin darle al boton pero confie y venciste! has sido capaz de cerrar muchas bocas aunque mas de uno siga sin querer reconocerlo, gracias a ti tengo una plusvalia que no podia imaginar en tan poco tiempo, asique ya solo me queda QUITARME EL SOMBRERO ANTE TAN MAJESTUOSO TALENTO, y pedirte el numero de cuenta jejeje

un saludo maestro! 

PD: no lo cansemos! que disfrute de su triunfo y se despeje la mente de tanto privado y mensaje!! que creo que se lo tiene mas que merecido


----------



## enda (19 Sep 2013)

> *Los retrasos de Codere en el pago de sus deudas abren la puerta al cobro de 330 millones en derivados*
> E.B.
> Los especuladores se frotan las manos con Codere. La decisión de la cotizada española de retrasar el pago de algunos de sus compromisos de deuda ha hecho saltar por los aires los derivados contra un eventual impago. La puerta queda ahora abierta para el cobro de hasta 330 millones de euros a través de los conocidos CDS.
> 
> ...



Resalto en negrita y subrayado un par de lineas interesantes


----------



## JORDI_C (19 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> No hay cosa que me haga más feliz en esta vida que hacer feliz a la gente, y ayudar a los demás,con eso te digo todo.
> Estoy más contento por vosotros que habéis confiado en mi,que por mi personalmente y mis plusvalías.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Despues de esto, me he metido en Solarias esta tarde, espero que pase como Codere hoy, esta mañana no he estado on y me he perdido toda posibilidad de entrar pero las Solarias no se me escapan.

ERES MUY GRANDE DEPECHE.


----------



## metalero (19 Sep 2013)

latonga dijo:


> Joder esto se ha desmadrado.
> 
> El viernes pasado la mitad querian huir y aguantamos los "espartanos" ,¿os acordáis?
> 
> Depeche quien ostias eres? Mi mujer dice que por las noches hablo de Depeche:XX:



ya lo creo que si me acuerdo.... y quien no penso en darle al boton? no es para menos... tranquilo creo que no va a ser la unica mujer, novia o amante esta noche todos soñaremos con este triunfo


----------



## Lamar_ (19 Sep 2013)

Depeche independientemente de lo que hagan en adelante estos valores, muchas gracias por compartirlos nos has hecho ganar a todos mucho dinero cuenta conmigo en tu nuevo proyecto, espero que podamos aprender que a la larga es de lo que se trata. Enhorabuena.


----------



## Hastebol (19 Sep 2013)

Depeche empiezas a darme miedo:XX::XX:

Eres un monstruo!!!


Mil gracias depeche, de verdad

Tu altruismo no tiene precio:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## moisty70 (19 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Estoy sorprendido, ya he recibido 3 ofertas para montar una web bien hecha,en lugar de un simple blog.
> La cosa se pone interesante, a ver si en vez de un blog vais a tener una web en condiciones..
> Ya os informaré como queda la cosa.



Pues casi que me gustaba mas la idea de un blog al uso... ¿Porque no ambas?

Y por supuesto: Gracias crack


----------



## NaNDeTe (19 Sep 2013)

enda dijo:


> Resalto en negrita y subrayado un par de lineas interesantes



Bueno esta es del dia 17 y no ha pasao na 
Moodys rebaja la calificacin de Codere por el retraso en el pago de un cupn


----------



## enda (19 Sep 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Bueno esta es del dia 17 y no ha pasao na
> Moodys rebaja la calificacin de Codere por el retraso en el pago de un cupn



Lo resaltaba como algo positivo.


----------



## Insert (19 Sep 2013)

Buenas
Mi uno a esta gran iniciativa de Depeche y a este foro
Viendo como esta el patio y lo que ha movido por Codere (yo lo veo desde la barrera) 
*UNA MARAVILLA*
Yo estoy en el mundo de Campofrio y a ver como se depara todo


----------



## Machacator (19 Sep 2013)

Qué bueno ver el 1.99 al final del día Depeche.
Creo que nos acordaremos durante mucho tiempo de aquella sesión del 33% de beneficio.

Gracias, muchas gracias.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (19 Sep 2013)

Grande Depeche, me quito el sombrero.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## Duendek86 (19 Sep 2013)

Hace unas semanas, no recuerdo exactamente el dia, estaba yo tan tranquilo con mis bankias cuando a final de sesion pego un petardazo del 30% hacia arriba. Como un buen noob aguante pensando que seguirian subiendo hasta que se diluyo esa subida totalmente  

Entonces llego Nokia, casualidades de la vida unos dias antes me parecio buena compra y le meti un pellizco, 3 o 4 dias despues la compra Microsoft y se dispara en bolsa, me vi con otro 30% arriba, las aguante un poco y al ver que bajaba cogi las vendi para que no me pasara lo mismo que con las bankias, pero en este caso aunque bajo un poco, recupero y siguio subiendo, una subida que me perdi por haberlas vendido.

Y luego llega Depeche y sus coderes xD a ver si esta vez consigo vender en el momento justo para poder materializar en money contante y sonante lo que ponen los papelitos. Por ese motivo, aunque muy contento, no estoy pegando botes de alegria todavia y me comen los nervios xD


----------



## Mr.T (19 Sep 2013)

Yo lo tengo muy claro. Mientras Depeche no venda yo tampoco


----------



## Bucanero (19 Sep 2013)

Me he quedado sin palabras....::: Grande no lo siguiente. Y yo soy de los que el viernes pasado dude. Me quito el sombrero con Depeche y monte lo que monte me apunto. Un saludo y vaya subidonnnnnnn de adrenalina y de cotizaciónnnn:Baile::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Jorkomboi (19 Sep 2013)

Mr.T dijo:


> Yo lo tengo muy claro. Mientras Depeche no venda yo tampoco



¡Ese es el espíritu! :


----------



## RuiKi84 (19 Sep 2013)

Poco que añadir a lo ya comentado, enorabuena todos chicos!, subida historica en mi cartera, según el maestro todavía le queda mucho recorrido, quizá haya que ir pensando en seguir cargando más que en vender ienso:, ahora estaba viendo la tele aparecian noticias referentas a eurovegas con rumores de que no se va a construir o por lo menos se va a retrasar, quizá esto favorezca la subida ???:fiufiu:


----------



## NaNDeTe (19 Sep 2013)

A ver mañana como va el tema...

Alguien se ha fijado en Dinamia? parece que esta apuntito de subir algo


----------



## Thader (19 Sep 2013)

Vaya día!! ¿Qué hacemos, cargamos unas pocas más a ver si nos merendamos otra buena subida? Estoy tentado...


----------



## ninfireblade (19 Sep 2013)

Thader dijo:


> Vaya día!! ¿Qué hacemos, cargamos unas pocas más a ver si nos merendamos otra buena subida? Estoy tentado...




Me pareció leer que segun Depeche hay recorrido hasta los 3€. Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco que igual me perdi algo entre tantas paginas.


----------



## moisty70 (19 Sep 2013)

Mr.T dijo:


> Yo lo tengo muy claro. Mientras Depeche no venda yo tampoco



+1

La luz que me guia


----------



## Thader (19 Sep 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Me pareció leer que segun Depeche hay recorrido hasta los 3€. Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco que igual me perdi algo entre tantas paginas.



Lo dijo, lo dijo...


----------



## yogurtero (19 Sep 2013)

Thader dijo:


> Vaya día!! ¿Qué hacemos, cargamos unas pocas más a ver si nos merendamos otra buena subida? Estoy tentado...



Ha dejado bastante claro sus previsiones a futuro.

Mañana resistencia en 2,26, con posibilidad de superarla, y luego hasta 3.

Teniendo en cuenta cómo lo ha ido clavando sistemáticamente una vez detrás de otra...está claro 

Grande Depeche :Aplauso:


----------



## RuiKi84 (19 Sep 2013)

Thader dijo:


> Lo dijo, lo dijo...



Si, eso creo que lo dijo hoy, de todos modos en la carta que ha escrito a Rankia se atreve a decir que de aqui a finales de 2014 estará en 5€ por lo menos, si alguno tienes wevos de aguantar.... :: ya sabemos que tiene muy buen ojo


----------



## mario_sg (19 Sep 2013)

Pues yo me he rajao y mira q yo fui uno de los q aguantó el pánico de la semana pasada, mñn piyo un avión y no tendré acceso a este opio así q me he salido. Al final un 37% de beneficio, ni tan mal. Depeche, mis tres primeros hijos se llamarán como tú!


----------



## Baki (19 Sep 2013)

*Cambio de cromos CFG por CDR*

Pues yo me he apuntado al carro a 1,69, de hecho me he salido d Campofrio para entrar aquí.. creo que me ha salido bien. Que decir? Sencillamente, MUCHAS GRACIAS Depeche!!
Estoy dentro en SLR..... o


----------



## duroncete (19 Sep 2013)

Yo tambien estoy en las mismas, no se si mñana deshacer posiciones en campofrio, y meter algo en codere, aunque miedo me da que haga eso, y justo suba como la espuma campofrio y baje codere jaja, a ver que nos cuenta Depeche.


----------



## juan35 (19 Sep 2013)

pues yo queria volver a entrar hoy, pero tenia que currar .... y entre a ultima hora... esto es tener fe!


----------



## Chila (19 Sep 2013)

Thader dijo:


> Lo dijo, lo dijo...



Hasta 5...


----------



## morfheo (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> No hay cosa que me haga más feliz en esta vida que hacer feliz a la gente, y ayudar a los demás,con eso te digo todo.
> Estoy más contento por vosotros que habéis confiado en mi,que por mi personalmente y mis plusvalías.



Eres excepcional Depeche, todo lo que dices dice mucho de ti y te honra como persona.
Eres nuestro Publio Cornelio Escipión y nosotros tus legiones malditas en la batalla contra Hanibal en África. Gracias Depeche por poner mi corazón a 1000 cada vez que veo el valor.
GRANDE ESE DEPECHE...!!!


----------



## merkax (20 Sep 2013)

Ya se dijo que el día del petardazo se negociarían 1000000 de títulos, a ver que nos depara mañana.

Impresionantes las predicciones Depeche, IMPRESIONANTES!


----------



## Depeche (20 Sep 2013)

A los que os planteáis comprar más Codere mañana, no caigáis en el error, mantener las que tenéis hasta que yo os avise de vender, pero no metáis los buenos en la misma cesta, sin típico error de novato, dejarse llevar por la euforia. 
Hay que invertir con cabeza y diversificar. 
Si tenéis liquidez comprar mañana Solaria, que la semana que viene tenemos fiesta con ellas, será su turno.


----------



## Thader (20 Sep 2013)

Buen consejo, gracias. La verdad es que es difícil no dejarse llevar por la euforia después de lo que hemos vivido.


----------



## Garrafón (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Estoy sorprendido, ya he recibido 3 ofertas para montar una web bien hecha,en lugar de un simple blog.
> La cosa se pone interesante, a ver si en vez de un blog vais a tener una web en condiciones..
> Ya os informaré como queda la cosa.



Pues ojalá esas ofertas fructifiquen, te lo has ganado.
Lo que has hecho no es normal, llevo unos diez años invirtiendo y no he visto nada parecido, ni asesores de renombre han sido capaces de acercarse.
Y no ha sido suerte ni casualidad, está claro.
El único consejo que puedo darte es que recuerdes a los generales romanos, cuando desfilaban en Roma después de una campaña victoriosa tenían un tipo detrás sosteniendo una corona de laurel susurrándoles "recuerda que eres mortal", no te dejes llevar por la euforia ni las adulaciones, mantente sereno.
Y gracias por todo, espero algún día poder devolverte el favor, si necesitas financiación para la web avisa, muchos estaremos encantados de contribuir.


----------



## Depeche (20 Sep 2013)

Muchas gracias, se agradece.


----------



## Cordoba (20 Sep 2013)

Buenos días, imagino que cuando digas de vender, hay que hacerlo de forma escalonada, si no tiraremos el precio no?

Hoy 2,26?


----------



## Depeche (20 Sep 2013)

Habrá que ver que hace la acción cuando llegue a 2,26 ya que es el punto donde según mis cálculos se le podría atragantar un poco con una resistencia importante,pero lleva tanta fuerza que quizá lo supere sin problemas.
En teoría el punto bueno para vender es sobre los 3 euros.


----------



## Cordoba (20 Sep 2013)

Buenos días depeche, como ves que se puede desarrollar la jornada de hoy? Creo que abría quee preparearse para solaría y campofrio, si es que van a empezar la semana que viene, yo creo que campofrio con el paso del dia 24, debe pegar subidon, No lo crees,o te gusta mas solaría ? 
Me da la sensacion e que campofrio era tu niña bonita, pero la has dejado un poco.
Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-sep-2013 at 08:35 ----------

Atención, previo a abrir los mercados, mi broker marca 2,06, como empiece así alucino.


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Buenos días depeche, como ves que se puede desarrollar la jornada de hoy? Creo que abría quee preparearse para solaría y campofrio, si es que van a empezar la semana que viene, yo creo que campofrio con el paso del dia 24, debe pegar subidon, No lo crees,o te gusta mas solaría ?
> Me da la sensacion e que campofrio era tu niña bonita, pero la has dejado un poco.
> Saludos.



Mi impresion no es que la haya dejado, sino que su recorrido es lento ienso:


----------



## Depeche (20 Sep 2013)

Os estoy preparando un regalito, en breve acabaré de terminar una lección de análisis técnico para que veáis un ejemplo de como funciona el análisis técnico, este tipo de lecciones las iré poniendo en mi pagina web cuando la tenga,para que vayáis aprendiendo.


----------



## Cordoba (20 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Mi impresion no es que la haya dejado, sino que su recorrido es lento ienso:



Pero el 24 debería petar? O no, las noticias serán buenas ,no?


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (20 Sep 2013)

Absolutamente impresionante Depeche. Donde hay que contribuir dices?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## metalero (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Os estoy preparando un regalito, en breve acabaré de terminar una lección de análisis técnico para que veáis un ejemplo de como funciona el análisis técnico, este tipo de lecciones las iré poniendo en mi pagina web cuando la tenga,para que vayáis aprendiendo.



De forma privada o para todo aquel que tenga acceso al foro?

Que libro recomiendas para empezar el analisis tecnico?

Un saludo


----------



## Metal12 (20 Sep 2013)

Buenos días, pillando sitio para la sesión de hoy.......

Empezamos con 2,11 - 2,13 - 2,14


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Sep 2013)

Esto sigue como un tiro 2,14 nada más empezar

La que arranca bien hoy , es solaria también +8%:fiufiu:


----------



## Depeche (20 Sep 2013)

Ya os he puesto lo prometido,ya podéis verlo.


----------



## Arrebonico (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Ya os he puesto lo prometido,ya podéis verlo.



Buenos días maestro, ¿dónde?


----------



## Depeche (20 Sep 2013)

En hilo de bolsa e inversiones


----------



## explotado_encorbatado (20 Sep 2013)

grande depeche, se come los 3...


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Sep 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Buenos días maestro, ¿dónde?



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nico-utilizando-grafica-diaria-de-codere.html

---------- Post added 20-sep-2013 at 09:11 ----------

2.18 € 09:11 go go gooooooooo!

---------- Post added 20-sep-2013 at 09:18 ----------

2.21 € 09:18 xDDDD

---------- Post added 20-sep-2013 at 09:19 ----------

2.22 € 09:19 :o


----------



## Deshollinador (20 Sep 2013)

¡¡Bestial el volumen de hoy!!, ni en la NASA hacen cohetes igual


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Sep 2013)

Como han arrancado hoy codere y solaria!! espectacular!

Codere 2,22 , dond teníamos la resistencia ????


----------



## Depeche (20 Sep 2013)

Está en subasta,en este momento a 2,30


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (20 Sep 2013)

Deshollinador dijo:


> ¡¡Bestial el volumen de hoy!!, ni en la NASA hacen cohetes igual



Más de 190 mil títulos en 20 minutos....


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Sep 2013)

Atencion petardazo a 2,32, A tomar por culo resistencia!:baba:


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Sep 2013)

2.40 09:25 :oooooooooo empieza a dar vertigooooo


----------



## morfheo (20 Sep 2013)

2,32 ahora


----------



## Jorkomboi (20 Sep 2013)

JAJA que patéticos son los de Renta4, hace 1 día recomendaban vender Codere y hoy han cambiado de opinión. 

Hoy marcan precio objetivo de 3,13.


----------



## Robopoli (20 Sep 2013)

Estos de Selfbank no se enteran... me están dando 2,11€!!


----------



## explotado_encorbatado (20 Sep 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> JAJA que patéticos son los de Renta4, hace 1 día recomendaban vender Codere y hoy han cambiado de opinión.
> 
> Hoy marcan precio objetivo de 3,13.



Todo su análisis consiste en leer a DEPECHE en burbuja


----------



## Robopoli (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche,
Donde cargarías ahora? Codere? Solaria? Campofrio?


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Depeche,
> Donde cargarías ahora? Codere? Solaria? Campofrio?



Eso quiero saber yo también  

MAdre mia llevamos un 100% en una semana, vaya festival


----------



## Kamui (20 Sep 2013)

La resistencia está bien que pasada.



Robopoli dijo:


> Depeche,
> Donde cargarías ahora? Codere? Solaria? Campofrio?



Yo he metido algo en Solaria. Campofrío no se si sería mejor la semana que viene.


----------



## Depeche (20 Sep 2013)

Campofrio aún no le toca,paciencia,ahora hemos de disfrutar de Codere y Solaria.
Ya va bien que no suba aún Campofrio,para que nos de tiempo a cargar próximamente nuestras plusvalias de Solaria y Codere.


----------



## Metal12 (20 Sep 2013)

Alta 21 Baja 12 :o


----------



## Robopoli (20 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> La resistencia está bien que pasada.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo he metido algo en Solaria. Campofrío no se si sería mejor la semana que viene.



Si. Es lo mismo que he hecho yo al final... No está la cosa para pararse demasiado a pensar


----------



## aitor33 (20 Sep 2013)

Enhorabuena a los de las coderes y solarias. No las llevo pero os he seguido y vaya acierto.:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Jorkomboi (20 Sep 2013)

2,4 09:43 Ni resistencia ni ostias, se la ha pasado por el forro


----------



## James Bond (20 Sep 2013)

Me esta empezando a dar vértigo, ¿a que precio recomienda salir Lord Depeche?


----------



## Maravedi (20 Sep 2013)

Vuelvo al ruedo 40k


----------



## Cordoba (20 Sep 2013)

con la suspension de cotización que pasa? estoy alucinando.


----------



## Robopoli (20 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> con la suspension de cotización que pasa? estoy alucinando.



Que lo hemos petardo 

Atención Solaria que lleva un 15% de subidita...


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> con la suspension de cotización que pasa? estoy alucinando.



A mi se me ha parado la cotización en 2,49 , que ha pasado ?


----------



## Maravedi (20 Sep 2013)

Yo no veo que este suspendida


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (20 Sep 2013)

700k títulos lleva en menos de una hora....


----------



## metalero (20 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Que lo hemos petardo
> 
> Atención Solaria que lleva un 15% de subidita...



Ya podia haber aguantado asta el martes para vender coderes y meter soles....

Edito a mi me sale a 2,70 si las vendo pero en la grafica a 2,42


----------



## explotado_encorbatado (20 Sep 2013)

Vaya subida!


----------



## Cordoba (20 Sep 2013)

sos sos sos esto no estaba previsto, que hacemos?


----------



## Insert (20 Sep 2013)

2,70 euros ahora mismo
Me alegro por vosotros


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Sep 2013)

2,7 madre mia!!


----------



## James Bond (20 Sep 2013)

Creo que voy a vender, no hay que ser avaricioso, una rentabilidad del 55% esta muy bien xD Gracias Depeche.


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Sep 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> Creo que voy a vender, no hay que ser avaricioso, una rentabilidad del 55% esta muy bien xD Gracias Depeche.



Yo vendere una parte en 3, pero el resto lo dejare hasta los 5


----------



## James Bond (20 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Yo vendere una parte en 3, pero el resto lo dejare hasta los 5



Llegara hoy a los 3€?, aun no he vendido.


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Sep 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> Llegara hoy a los 3€?, aun no he vendido.



Ha roto la resistencia de 2,26 sin problemas, yo diria que si, aunque como es viernes y cierre de trimestre posiblemente haya muchos que vendan algo para recoger plusvis, porque la subida es bestial...

Edito: viendo que en minutos ha pasado de 2,7 a casi 2,8 diria que con lo que queda de mañana hasta la recogida de mediodia podria incluso superar los 3


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Yo vendere una parte en 3, pero el resto lo dejare hasta los 5



Te copio la estrategia, de todos modos mientras siga subiendo para que voy a vender ?? tenemos un colchon importante si baja, ya venderemos , pero mientras suba adelante!!::


----------



## Thader (20 Sep 2013)

He vendido. Puse una orden a 2,80, pero ha saltado a 2,70. ¿Cómo puede ser?


----------



## Bucanero (20 Sep 2013)

En el broker de ING me indica que está a 2.80. madre mía que subidon.

---------- Post added 20-sep-2013 at 10:13 ----------

El porque de que te haya entrado en menos no lo se muy bien Thader. Puede que has vendido por igual o menor a un determinado precio?

---------- Post added 20-sep-2013 at 10:18 ----------

San Depeche que hacemos? Vendemos la mitad a tres y aguantamos el resto o vendemos todo que ya llevamos bastante subida? Un saludo a todos y bravo por nuestro santo. Que pasada. Si no lo veo no lo creo.


----------



## Arrebonico (20 Sep 2013)

Cuidado a los que operamos en ING, en breve nos actualizan la web, y con esa excusa a ver si alguien se va a ver pillado por una parada técnica.


----------



## Bucanero (20 Sep 2013)

ahora a bajado segun ing a 2.53 que fluctuaciones!!!

---------- Post added 20-sep-2013 at 10:22 ----------

Gracias Arrebonico. Estaré atento.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (20 Sep 2013)

Yo me salido, los nervios me han podido estaba andando por el techo.

A los que seguis dentro, buena suerte y buena mariscada


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Sep 2013)

dios , joder vaya movimientos de 2,50 a 2,70


----------



## Arrebonico (20 Sep 2013)

Según ING, el máximo del día 2.89€


----------



## Bucanero (20 Sep 2013)

Thader creo que has vendido bien pues de momento esto ha bajado un poco. jeje. enhorabuena.


----------



## Alfaruquito (20 Sep 2013)

Idem me pudo el miedo a la avaricia y me he salido a 2,6,... Espero volver a entrar


----------



## Arrebonico (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche, ¿Cuándo vendemos? Ese último velón asusta.


----------



## Cordoba (20 Sep 2013)

que alguien diga que hacemos, es mucha pasta de 2,53 a 2,80


----------



## Depeche (20 Sep 2013)

Como estan ustedeeeees?
Jajajaja, me había desconectado un rato y me pongo delante del ordenador y veo esto,siento decir que soy malísimo calculando, me voy a quedar corto con la subida predicha. Yo pensaba que tardaría más en llegar a los 3 euros, algo ha fallado,pero bueno,por lo menos me he equivocado para bien.
Yo aún no he vendido nada, me temo que esto se va a 4 euros a corto plazo,no hay quien la pare, quizá venda una cuarta parte en 3 euros. De momento no vendo.
Ya avisaré cuando vaya a vender,pero lo que si os digo es que es normal que hayan estas fluctuaciones,están vendiendo unos y comprando los grandes.
Queda cuerda para rato,mirando gráfica semanal y mensual me indica que aún no se acabo esto.


----------



## metalero (20 Sep 2013)

Tenia puesto limite a 3€ y me las a vendido a 2,53.... Joder con la caixa una y no mas aun asi un 100% de ganancias gracias maestro!! Suerte a los que seguis!


----------



## Cordoba (20 Sep 2013)

cae a 2,4 euros


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Sep 2013)

Gracias Depeche, tus comentarios nos dan tranquilidad


----------



## latonga (20 Sep 2013)

Resumiendo al jefe ( es broma eh) .

TODOS A LA PLAYA!!!!


----------



## Cordoba (20 Sep 2013)

una pena ha vuelto a su ser

---------- Post added 20-sep-2013 at 10:34 ----------

en que crees que se queda hoy?


----------



## Robopoli (20 Sep 2013)

Ha vuelto a entrar en subasta? No me entra la orden de compra!!!


----------



## Depeche (20 Sep 2013)

Ya he hecho los cálculos,tiene que bajar a 2,38 euros y a partir de ahí finaliza el impulso segundo de retroceso y empezará el impulso tercero de subida que lo tiene que llevar por encima de los 3 euros.
Siento deciros que esto llegará a 10 euros en los próximos dias o semanas.


----------



## Neu___ (20 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> cae a 2,4 euros



donde has visto que cae a 2,4?


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Sep 2013)

2.59€ 10:40 -- recuperando viene


----------



## Robopoli (20 Sep 2013)

Yuujuuuuu!!! Me entró la orden a 2,42  
Esto me lo cuentan el viernes pasado y no me lo creo ni de coña


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Ya he hecho los cálculos,tiene que bajar a 2,38 euros y a partir de ahí finaliza el impulso segundo de retroceso y empezará el impulso tercero de subida que lo tiene que llevar por encima de los 3 euros.
> Siento deciros que esto llegará a 10 euros en los próximos dias o semanas.



Estas de broma no? 10 € ?????????


----------



## Cordoba (20 Sep 2013)

esto esta enloquecido, no se si volveremos a ver un espectculo como este gracias depeche.


----------



## Metal12 (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Ya he hecho los cálculos,tiene que bajar a 2,38 euros y a partir de ahí finaliza el impulso segundo de retroceso y empezará el impulso tercero de subida que lo tiene que llevar por encima de los 3 euros.
> Siento deciros que esto llegará a 10 euros en los próximos dias o semanas.



Pero que estas diciendo:ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Cordoba (20 Sep 2013)

10 euros? eso es una locura, he puesto venta de la mitad a 3 euros


----------



## Robopoli (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche,
Si se pone a 10€ te pongo un pisito en mi pueblo


----------



## kitos84 (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Ya he hecho los cálculos,tiene que bajar a 2,38 euros y a partir de ahí finaliza el impulso segundo de retroceso y empezará el impulso tercero de subida que lo tiene que llevar por encima de los 3 euros.
> Siento deciros que esto llegará a 10 euros en los próximos dias o semanas.



:S:S:S:S:S:S

Joder que huevos tienes!!!
Ojalá y espero vernos a todos alli


----------



## Bucanero (20 Sep 2013)

Madre mia!!! A diez puede llegar? Me tiemblan las piernas!!!! Pues aguantar como pueda los nervios y no vendo. Gracias Depeche.


----------



## Depeche (20 Sep 2013)

Incluso a 15 euros se puede ir,os voy apegar gráfica semanal:
Observar como el MACD aún no ha cruzado al alza, y en 3 euros está tocando la recta directriz alcista que romperá.







Edito para corregir que no es gráfica semanal,quería decir mensual.


----------



## Bucanero (20 Sep 2013)

Visto lo visto recomendarías tratar de entrar con algo más al valor? Gracias por adelantado Depeche.


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Ya he hecho los cálculos,tiene que bajar a 2,38 euros y a partir de ahí finaliza el impulso segundo de retroceso y empezará el impulso tercero de subida que lo tiene que llevar por encima de los 3 euros.
> Siento deciros que esto llegará a 10 euros en los próximos dias o semanas.



*Siento deciros*..., tio..., eres un cachondo 

Si eso es asi, a que nivel podemos "recargar", a 2,5?


----------



## Machacator (20 Sep 2013)

Gracias por la recomendación Depeche.
Estaré atento para entrar.


----------



## Metal12 (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Incluso a 15 euros se puede ir,os voy apegar gráfica semanal:
> Observar como el MACD aún no ha cruzado al alza, y en 3 euros está tocando la recta directriz alcista que romperá.




Depeche, estos son noticias de infarto, te vas a cargar a mas de uno....


----------



## Neu___ (20 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> *Siento deciros*..., tio..., eres un cachondo
> 
> Si eso es asi, a que nivel podemos "recargar", a 2,5?



dijo antes el maestro que a 2,38. A mi me han entrado a 2,41 unas cuantas


----------



## Deshollinador (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Incluso a 15 euros se puede ir,os voy apegar gráfica semanal:
> Observar como el MACD aún no ha cruzado al alza, y en 3 euros está tocando la recta directriz alcista que romperá.





Y la bajista de largo plazo en 2,05, la ha taladrado en un segundo.


----------



## kitos84 (20 Sep 2013)

Neu___ dijo:


> dijo antes el maestro que a 2,38. A mi me han entrado a 2,41 unas cuantas



En serio que vais a cargar?
Yo llevo queriendolo hacer desde 1,83 pero ya no veo el momento. Ayer recomento entrar en solaria...
Ya no se que hacer


----------



## calimero215 (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche vendemos solaria y nos metemos en Codere????? Iluminanos a los que tenemos los duros contados


----------



## Bucanero (20 Sep 2013)

Vaya locura. Me lo estoy pasando pipa. JAJAJAJA.


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Sep 2013)

Yo no soy nadie para aconsejar, pero viendo el tema y que solaria va bien tambien, no aconsejaria meter todos los huevos en la misma cesta y tendria de ambas.

---------- Post added 20-sep-2013 at 11:00 ----------

2.37 € 11:01


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Yo no soy nadie para aconsejar, pero viendo el tema y que solaria va bien tambien, no aconsejaria meter todos los huevos en la misma cesta y tendria de ambas.



Yo hoy ya no meto nada, pero estoy pensando vender campofrio para recargar codere, en solaria voy a mantener posición creo que tiene recorrido todavía.::


----------



## Machacator (20 Sep 2013)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Yo hoy ya no meto nada, pero estoy pensando vender campofrio para recargar codere, en solaria voy a mantener posición creo que tiene recorrido todavía.::



Yo he vendido otra posición y he entrado en codere aprovechando el valle de 2.39.


----------



## Neu___ (20 Sep 2013)

aprovecha porque el valle termina ya segun estoy viendo


----------



## Matt88 (20 Sep 2013)

Ya estamos dentro!!!!
A 2,45.
Salgo de viaje. A ver que me encuentro el lunes.
Saludos a tod@s.


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Sep 2013)

Machacator dijo:


> Yo he vendido otra posición y he entrado en codere aprovechando el valle de 2.39.



Yo he metido una ordén a 2,39, si entra genial , si no adelante con lo que ya llevamos :fiufiu:

Ya son mas de las 11:00 a estas hora se suele relajar el asunto, la gente se toma un pequeño respiro


----------



## enda (20 Sep 2013)

A ver, lo sensato creo yo que es diversificar. Yo tengo un % de mi dinero que tengo para invertir y lo tengo invertido en varios valores, uno de ellos Codere. ¿Cargaría más? Yo no lo voy a hacer, sería arriesgar el otro dinero que no lo tenía pensado para invertir, poniendo en riesgo un porcentage mayor de mi patrimonio. Eso depende de la abaricia de cada uno. Eso si, tentado he estado, pero si pienso en rentabilidad que llevo acumulada es infinitamente mayor de lo que tenía pensado obtener este año, así que estoy más que satisfecho.


----------



## Metal12 (20 Sep 2013)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Yo he metido una ordén a 2,39, si entra genial , si no adelante con lo que ya llevamos :fiufiu:
> 
> Ya son mas de las 11:00 a estas hora se suele relajar el asunto, la gente se toma un pequeño respiro




*Ruiki84* Acabas de entrar 

---------- Post added 20-sep-2013 at 11:15 ----------




Metal12 dijo:


> *Ruiki84* Acabas de entrar



A tocado 2,34€


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Sep 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> *Ruiki84* Acabas de entrar
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-sep-2013 at 11:15 ----------
> 
> ...




Pa dentro, me voy a echar un cafe, esperemos que esta corrección haya sido la buena inocho:


----------



## Kamui (20 Sep 2013)

A mi me ha entrado una recarga a 2,32. Aunque se le atraganta un poco el 2,43...


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche..., please..., consejo..., podemos volver a entrar o mejor esperamos a ver?


----------



## Garrafón (20 Sep 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> JAJA que patéticos son los de Renta4, hace 1 día recomendaban vender Codere y hoy han cambiado de opinión.
> 
> Hoy marcan precio objetivo de 3,13.



Joder, no me los menciones, me recomendaron Ibercom que cotiza en el MAB, les hice caso y todavía me estoy cagando en su pm.
Depeche me ha hecho ganar mas pasta en una semana que los de Renta4 en cinco años.
Los de R4 se están haciendo famosos por recomendar lo contrario de lo rentable, si haces lo contrario de lo que recomiendan te forras.


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Ya he hecho los cálculos,tiene que bajar a 2,38 euros y a partir de ahí finaliza el impulso segundo de retroceso y empezará el impulso tercero de subida que lo tiene que llevar por encima de los 3 euros.
> Siento deciros que esto llegará a 10 euros en los próximos dias o semanas.




Has puesto 10€ o es una errata ??? 8:


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Sep 2013)

Garrafón dijo:


> Joder, no me los menciones, me recomendaron Ibercom que cotiza en el MAB, les hice caso y todavía me estoy cagando en su pm.
> Depeche me ha hecho ganar mas pasta en una semana que los de Renta4 en cinco años.
> *Los de R4 se están haciendo famosos por recomendar lo contrario de lo rentable, si haces lo contrario de lo que recomiendan te forras*.



Bueno..., si son efectivos no deja de ser una contra-señal perfecta, no?


----------



## TONIMONTANA (20 Sep 2013)

Yo esta mañana a primera hora estaba nervioso y vendi, pero lo cojonudo es que estaba mas nervioso sin coderes, por lo que he vuelto a cargar unas 3000. Lo de los 10 € seria la ostia pero viendo como se esta comportando y aguantando en la zona de 2,36 el unico camino que tiene esto es para arriba.

Depeche, esto me recuerda lo que paso hace 5 años con vueling QUE LOCURA


----------



## Jorkomboi (20 Sep 2013)

Garrafón dijo:


> Joder, no me los menciones, me recomendaron Ibercom que cotiza en el MAB, les hice caso y todavía me estoy cagando en su pm.
> Depeche me ha hecho ganar mas pasta en una semana que los de Renta4 en cinco años.
> Los de R4 se están haciendo famosos por recomendar lo contrario de lo rentable, si haces lo contrario de lo que recomiendan te forras.



Ya me habían avisado de que de los análisis de Renta4 no me fiara.

Por cierto, esta mañana he vendido todas mis acciones de Codere a 2.70 y las he vuelto a comprar a 2.50.


----------



## Depeche (20 Sep 2013)

Lo de 10 euros lo digo en serio,a riesgo de equivocarme por quedarme corto.
Por cierto,la corrección ya ha terminado en 2,34 euros,es buen momento para recargar.
Por cierto, acepto propinillas,jeje.

---------- Post added 20-sep-2013 at 11:46 ----------




RuiKi84 dijo:


> Yo hoy ya no meto nada, pero estoy pensando vender campofrio para recargar codere, en solaria voy a mantener posición creo que tiene recorrido todavía.::



Yo he vendido mis Campofrio para comprar más codere en 2,39 euros
Me parece una buena idea vender Campofrio para cambiar por codere o solaria.
Ya tendremos tiempo de comprar Campofrio,aún le queda un poco.


----------



## kitos84 (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Lo de 10 euros lo digo en serio,a riesgo de equivocarme por quedarme corto.
> Por cierto,la corrección ya ha terminado en 2,34 euros,es buen momento para recargar.
> Por cierto, acepto propinillas,jeje.



Ya te dije que me pasaras como quieres...


----------



## moisty70 (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Lo de 10 euros lo digo en serio,a riesgo de equivocarme por quedarme corto.
> Por cierto,la corrección ya ha terminado en 2,34 euros,es buen momento para recargar.
> Por cierto, acepto propinillas,jeje.



Abro un concurso a ver quien te manda el jamón de más calidad :baba:


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Sep 2013)

Ahora mismo el Ibex vuelve a cotizar en positivo :no: , vamos a ver si esto vuelve a girar al alza.


----------



## latonga (20 Sep 2013)

te las mereces


----------



## Arrebonico (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche, estás siguiendo Bankia? Se está poniendo a tiro.


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Sep 2013)

Cabrones acabais de bajar la cotización de Campofrio todos vendiendo!


----------



## kitos84 (20 Sep 2013)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Cabrones acabais de bajar la cotización de Campofrio todos vendiendo!



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Ostrassss!!!pues si
Esto es una puta masa!!!!! somos mas de los que pensamos


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Lo de 10 euros lo digo en serio,a riesgo de equivocarme por quedarme corto.
> Por cierto,la corrección ya ha terminado en 2,34 euros,es buen momento para recargar.
> *Por cierto, acepto propinillas,jeje*.
> 
> ...



Tio, si estás cerca de BCN y te apetece, tienes pagado un copazo de Lagavulin, a degustar después de un chuletón de buey de Kobe. Si eres vegetariano lo siento en el alma, no conozco _delicatessen _a la altura.


----------



## Depeche (20 Sep 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Depeche, estás siguiendo Bankia? Se está poniendo a tiro.



No quiero saber nada de Bankia,ni tocarlas.

---------- Post added 20-sep-2013 at 11:57 ----------




BlueLaser dijo:


> Tio, si estás cerca de BCN y te apetece, tienes pagado un copazo de Lagavulin, a degustar después de un chuletón de buey de Kobe. Si eres vegetariano lo siento en el alma, no conozco _delicatessen _a la altura.



Eso está hecho,soy de Barcelona.


----------



## El Conde Pufo (20 Sep 2013)

Uff mas vale tarde que nunca me subo al autobus de Codere pero sin dejar mi asiento en el de Campofrio.
Repetid conmigo parroquia: "¡Depeche es mi pastor, nada me falta!"


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Eso está hecho,soy de Barcelona.



Pues pagamos a medias entre BlueLaser y yo 

Ostras, ahora que lo pienso se merece dos invitaciones, que no estamos para repartir gastos


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Sep 2013)

El Conde Pufo dijo:


> Uff mas vale tarde que nunca me subo al autobus de Codere pero sin dejar mi asiento en el de Campofrio.
> Repetid conmigo parroquia: "¡Depeche es mi pastor, nada me falta!"



Creo que podemos hacer buen equipo entre todos somos muchos podemos mover el mercado en algunos valores )
Depeche es el pastor y nosotros somos el rebaño de ovejas ! :XX:


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (20 Sep 2013)

Yo había ofrecido un jamón, pero me da que no quiere tanto jamón :S
¿Tienes pendiente por comprarte algo Depeche?


----------



## latonga (20 Sep 2013)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Creo que podemos hacer buen equipo entre todos somos muchos podemos mover el mercado en algunos valores )
> Depeche es el pastor y nosotros somos el rebaño de ovejas ! :XX:




Ni se te ocurra decir eso de mover el mercado, en un "plis" nos aplastan. Debemos ser humildes y comer las migajas que nos dejan caer


----------



## Kamui (20 Sep 2013)

esedeseodeserfeo dijo:


> Yo había ofrecido un jamón, pero me da que no quiere tanto jamón :S
> ¿Tienes pendiente por comprarte algo Depeche?



Una botella de malta tampoco vale, que ya se la tengo yo ofrecida.

Lo que no sé es cómo mandársela. Depeche, me daría usted su dirección?


----------



## kitos84 (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Lo de 10 euros lo digo en serio,a riesgo de equivocarme por quedarme corto.
> Por cierto,la corrección ya ha terminado en 2,34 euros,es buen momento para recargar.
> Por cierto, acepto propinillas,jeje.
> 
> ...



Lo prometido es deuda...
Hay te va la mia...
Gracias!!!


----------



## Machacator (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Por cierto, acepto propinillas,jeje.



Ya me dices cómo.


----------



## latonga (20 Sep 2013)

Creo que le hemos petado la bandeja de privados!!!


----------



## Neu___ (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo he vendido mis Campofrio para comprar más codere en 2,39 euros
> Me parece una buena idea *vender Campofrio* para cambiar por codere o solaria.
> Ya tendremos tiempo de comprar Campofrio,aún le queda un poco.



reacción de los mercados







Creas tendencia.


----------



## canyonero (20 Sep 2013)

Madre mía, me he leído el hilo entero del tirón, que escozor de ojos
Me alegro por todos los que estáis dentro


----------



## Kamui (20 Sep 2013)

Neu___ dijo:


> reacción de los mercados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está claro quienes han sido, no?


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Sep 2013)

latonga dijo:


> Ni se te ocurra decir eso de mover el mercado, en un "plis" nos aplastan. Debemos ser humildes y comer las migajas que nos dejan caer



Solo estaba bromeando, me dejo llevar por las plusvalias, de todos modos eso se ha echo, creo que había un libro "la estrategia de las tortugas" o algo asi en el que se habla de un grupo en USA que hacia esto :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Jorkomboi (20 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Está claro quienes han sido, no?



El "Efecto Depeche". :XX::XX:


----------



## latonga (20 Sep 2013)

Se que no toca aqui, pero por favor alguien me indica tiempo real de campofrio?

Perdon


----------



## Kamui (20 Sep 2013)

latonga dijo:


> Se que no toca aqui, pero por favor alguien me indica tiempo real de campofrio?
> 
> Perdon



5,61 a las 12,09

Si alguien lo tiene más actualizado que lo ponga.


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> 5,61 a las 12,09
> 
> Si alguien lo tiene más actualizado que lo ponga.



mas de lo mismo un minuto mas tarde.
5.61€ a las 12:10


----------



## Machacator (20 Sep 2013)

Neu___ dijo:


> reacción de los mercados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JAJAJA
yo había visto lo mismo!


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (20 Sep 2013)

Codere se acerca ya a los dos millones de movimiento, teniendo en cuenta que el primer millón lo ha hecho en la primera hora.


----------



## Arrebonico (20 Sep 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Codere se acerca ya a los dos millones de movimiento, teniendo en cuenta que el primer millón lo ha hecho en la primera hora.



Ahora mismo, el tema es saber si hay acumulación o distribución. No estoy delante del ordenador, ¿alguien la está siguiendo en tiempo real?


----------



## calimero215 (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche me han comentado que EZENTIS que cotiza actualmente a 0,21 puede estar en menos de un año por encima de 1. Como lo ves??


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Sep 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Ahora mismo, el tema es saber si hay acumulación o distribución. No estoy delante del ordenador, ¿alguien la está siguiendo en tiempo real?



No se si esto te puede ayudar


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Sep 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Ahora mismo, el tema es saber si hay acumulación o distribución. No estoy delante del ordenador, ¿alguien la está siguiendo en tiempo real?



Según ha comentado Depeche están comprando las grandes manos, yo no tengo posivilidad de saber quien compra, si alguien esta dado de alta en telechart o algo parecido, se agradece info!

---------- Post added 20-sep-2013 at 12:38 ----------




Duendek86 dijo:


> No se si esto te puede ayudar



Dado que los grandes nunca se equivocan (si no no serian grandes) y esta subiendo un 25 % a mitad de la sesión, parece que están comprando a manos llenas con grandes fluctuacciones barriendo stops inocho:


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (20 Sep 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Ahora mismo, el tema es saber si hay acumulación o distribución. No estoy delante del ordenador, ¿alguien la está siguiendo en tiempo real?



Acumulación hasta las 12:00 (valor más alto que a las 10:00 cuando todos estaban con los kleenex en la mano) , baja ligeramente desde esa hora.

Edito: Está ahora en su punto más alto del día.

(Sorry, no puedo colgar imágenes desde aqui)


----------



## rory (20 Sep 2013)

ha hecho un buen parón.


----------



## Kamui (20 Sep 2013)

rory dijo:


> ha hecho un buen parón.



Si, lleva un rato que no hace nada.


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Sep 2013)

No va a subir un 20% cada media hora xD hay que dejar madurar el chorizo... xD


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Sep 2013)

Me acaba se saltar la orden limitada de campofrio, no sé si tengo cuerpo para cargar más en codere, :


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Sep 2013)

Lo malo de esto es que ahora cuando veamos rentabilidades del 4-5% nos pareceran una mierda cuando en realidad son bastante buenas.


----------



## JORDI_C (20 Sep 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Pues pagamos a medias entre BlueLaser y yo
> 
> Ostras, ahora que lo pienso se merece dos invitaciones, que no estamos para repartir gastos



Yo me apunto a pagarle al fenomeno una buena cena y unas copas cuando querais en BCN y nos conocemos y si encima nos da unas clases, de lujo.


----------



## mpbk (20 Sep 2013)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Según ha comentado Depeche están comprando las grandes manos, yo no tengo posivilidad de saber quien compra, si alguien esta dado de alta en telechart o algo parecido, se agradece info!
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-sep-2013 at 12:38 ----------
> 
> ...



mirate el volumen de hace un tiempo, justo cuando hizo la vela rápida a minimos y ha vuelto hasta ella para hacer un doble toque.


----------



## rory (20 Sep 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> mirate el volumen de hace un tiempo, justo cuando hizo la vela rápida a minimos y ha vuelto hasta ella para hacer un doble toque.



¿Podrías explicar qué significa eso?


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Sep 2013)

2.40€ -- 13:19 Para el que no siga la cotizacion.


----------



## Kamui (20 Sep 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> mirate el volumen de hace un tiempo, justo cuando hizo la vela rápida a minimos y ha vuelto hasta ella para hacer un doble toque.



Y eso qué significa, que va a bajar bien?

2,37 ahora.


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Sep 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> mirate el volumen de hace un tiempo, justo cuando hizo la vela rápida a minimos y ha vuelto hasta ella para hacer un doble toque.




Que quieres decir ? que están descargando ?


----------



## mpbk (20 Sep 2013)

hola

yo voy a vender en 4.18.


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Sep 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> hola
> 
> yo voy a vender en 4.18.



Podrias explicar porque 4,18 €? 

Algun punto de resistencia/soporte? Algún punto de cambio de tendencia en subondas de Elliot? Intuicion? Runas? Huesos? Posos de te? 

Gracias!


----------



## JORDI_C (20 Sep 2013)

Partiendo de la base que no tengo ni idea, creo que es bueno que el valor se soporte, segun dijo depeche la otra bajada se soporto en 2,34 si se vuelve a soportar sin bajar de 2,34 o incluso sin llegar, eso es buena señal.

Ademas el maestro ha dicho que es buen momento para volver a cargar en 2.37, que seguro que tiene algo que ver, pq cuando toca 2,37 parriba que va otra vez.

Algun master que me diga si voy bien encaminao y si lo puede explicar y extender mejor, pq yo se de lo que leo por ahi.

Gracias.


----------



## kitos84 (20 Sep 2013)

Clinclin
2000000


----------



## NaNDeTe (20 Sep 2013)

Viernes... toca recoger ganancias


----------



## morfheo (20 Sep 2013)

Chicos 2,43 ahora mismo
Volumen: 2001901


----------



## Neu___ (20 Sep 2013)

esta remoloneando alrededor del 2,40?


----------



## begginer (20 Sep 2013)

Aumentando posición a 2,43. +34% 

Como esto siga así, tendremos que cambiarnos todos las firmas, jajaja.

Qué narices, te incluyo ya mismo


----------



## Depeche (20 Sep 2013)

JORDI_C dijo:


> Partiendo de la base que no tengo ni idea, creo que es bueno que el valor se soporte, segun dijo depeche la otra bajada se soporto en 2,34 si se vuelve a soportar sin bajar de 2,34 o incluso sin llegar, eso es buena señal.
> 
> Ademas el maestro ha dicho que es buen momento para volver a cargar en 2.37, que seguro que tiene algo que ver, pq cuando toca 2,37 parriba que va otra vez.
> 
> ...



Así es,has dado en el clavo, la corrección ha finalizado,lo está haciendo de libro,fijaros en la gráfica de 10 minutos que os pongo,quedan unos minutos para que la cotización toque la linea alcista,cuando lo haga tirará para arriba otra vez,de aqui no bajará,lo que está haciendo es como digo yo,relajando indicadores.








Según mis cálcuos a partir de las 14,35 horas empezará a tirar otra vez para arriba para hacer la pauta 3, o sea, el segundo impulso alcista después de haber hecho su primera corrección.


----------



## determinista (20 Sep 2013)

*hola a todos, me presento ante ustedes*

me entere de este foro por borja mateo, no sabia que tenia apartado de bolsa, ayer quise revisar el foro, y descubri gratamente este subforo, me ha gustado asi que, si me dais visto bueno, aqui estare.
yo llevo 10 años en jazztel es mi piedra angular, subira muy alto, lo unico que se el fundamental y la su historia, tiene el mejor arpu, lo que le hace inbatible, aparte por supuesto que lo estan haciendo muy bien.
otra que tengo es quabit llevo ya tiempo, y ya le llega su hora, esta sera su subida bestial, dudo que haya otra subida como la que habra. un abrazo a todos, la unión hace la fuerza en un mar lleno de pirañas


----------



## TONIMONTANA (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche, te tenian que sacar en las revista Time por ser ahora mismo una de las personas mas influyentes de este pais


----------



## morfheo (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche eres el Nostradamues del siglo XXI pero con más acierto que él, posees el don de la clarividencia macho. 
ERES EL PUTO AMO ( con todos mis respetos).


----------



## mario_sg (20 Sep 2013)

Me declaro oficialmnt un yonki, sali ayer xq no iba a poder mirarlo y preferia asegurar....hoy vuelvo a entrar en 2,40....el 5 nos espera


----------



## begginer (20 Sep 2013)

Hasta mi gata está enganchada al foro y a la cotización de codere 


La tengo a mi lado mirando la pantalla


----------



## Depeche (20 Sep 2013)

Me voy un rato a la playa, cuidad las Codere, intentaré volver para el cierre,pero dudo que llegue a tiempo.
Hoy espero un cierre en 2,82 euros como mínimo.


----------



## morfheo (20 Sep 2013)

Esto esta parado desde las 14:15, es normal?


----------



## begginer (20 Sep 2013)

2,44 a las 14:22


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Sep 2013)

morfheo dijo:


> Esto esta parado desde las 14:15, es normal?



La hora de comer suele ser muy tranquila incluso para el trading automático de alta frecuencia


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Sep 2013)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> La hora de comer suele ser muy tranquila incluso para el trading automático de alta frecuencia



Los robots no comen


----------



## Jorkomboi (20 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Los robots no comen



Cierto, solo beben, fuman y se van de putas.


----------



## morfheo (20 Sep 2013)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> La hora de comer suele ser muy tranquila incluso para el trading automático de alta frecuencia



Perfecto, jeje, estas máquinas deben ser como las de Matrix que necesitan comer. Gracias!!!


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Los robots no comen



Esperemos que si se mueven sea comprando otra vez, 
me estoy volviendo a plantear incrementar la posición, tanta duda no es buena :ouch:


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Sep 2013)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Esperemos que si se mueven sea comprando otra vez,
> me estoy volviendo a plantear incrementar la posición, tanta duda no es buena :ouch:



Salvo sorpresas de ultima hora..., que serian para subir..., es dificil que haya mucho movimiento significativo (estoy invocando a Murphy al escribir esto, lo se, pero me arriesgo).


----------



## Cordoba (20 Sep 2013)

Vaya dia, menos mal que no he estado delante de un ordenador, que si no hiperventilo.
Por favor alguien podría resumirme analisis del maestro Depeche, este hilo ha corrido un huevo y me facilitaría el tema, 
Gracias amigos, gracias depeche.


----------



## Chila (20 Sep 2013)

Yo ya me estoy quieto.
Tiene potencial de subida, y llevo la inversión diversificada y en un % adeuado que me permite estar tranquilo en pérdidas y disfrutar las plusvis.
Gracias depeche¡¡¡


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Vaya dia, menos mal que no he estado delante de un ordenador, que si no hiperventilo.
> Por favor alguien podría resumirme analisis del maestro Depeche, este hilo ha corrido un huevo y me facilitaría el tema,
> Gracias amigos, gracias depeche.



Depeche, recomendaba a mitad mañana vender campofrio, aprovechar la pequeña corrección de codere, suponiendo que de cara al cierre llegaremos al máximo diario 2,82 en solarías mantener posición, que alguien me corrija si me equivoco.


----------



## Cordoba (20 Sep 2013)

Yo mantengo posiciones, voy bien de todo


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Salvo sorpresas de ultima hora..., que serian para subir..., es dificil que haya mucho movimiento significativo (estoy invocando a Murphy al escribir esto, lo se, pero me arriesgo).



He pillado sitio de nuevo hoy a 2,39, creo que ya es suficiente hoy es viernes,si no al final no podré dormir, la proxima semana volveremos a replantearnos las cosas ehhh


----------



## Baki (20 Sep 2013)

JORDI_C dijo:


> Yo me apunto a pagarle al fenomeno una buena cena y unas copas cuando querais en BCN y nos conocemos y si encima nos da unas clases, de lujo.



Me apuntoooo!!!


----------



## suima (20 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Tio, si estás cerca de BCN y te apetece, tienes pagado un copazo de Lagavulin, a degustar después de un chuletón de buey de Kobe. Si eres vegetariano lo siento en el alma, no conozco _delicatessen _a la altura.





Baki dijo:


> Me apuntoooo!!!




Definitivamente hay que organizarle un homenaje a Depeche en BCN, y de paso montamos una asociacion de adictos a Codere!


----------



## Deibis (20 Sep 2013)

Lástima, llego bastante tarde ya, todavía no tengo el broker online activado


----------



## mpbk (20 Sep 2013)

rory dijo:


> ¿Podrías explicar qué significa eso?



que ya se ha hecho la acumulación de titulos..

si llega a 4.2 es venta


----------



## Depeche (20 Sep 2013)

Ya tengo calculado el precio al que venderé la mitad de mis Coderes: a 4,13 euros
Ese es el nivel que tiene que alcanzar en el final de esta próxima onda extendida.
Aunque si se diera el caso de que es una onda extendida larga el precio al que se iría sería a 5,25 euros.


----------



## Bucanero (20 Sep 2013)

Madre mía! de verdad que eres una maquina Depeche! Ya no me quedan calificativos. Yo haré lo que tu. Cuando vendas yo lo haré o al menos trataré de mantener la calma y no hacerlo antes jejeje. 

Si yo estuviera en BCN también me apuntaría a darte un homenaje pero estoy un poco al Sur para ir a una comida jeje. Ahora que ganar te la has ganado de sobraaaa. Gracias por todo Depeche.


----------



## Rcn7 (20 Sep 2013)

Entonces seguimos cargando mas coderes ahora a 2.40€?? jeje


----------



## Cordoba (20 Sep 2013)

Mantienes eel 2,82 para hoy? Por cierto tu no tee ibas a la playa?


----------



## Depeche (20 Sep 2013)

He seguido haciendo cálculos a fondo minuciosos, y ya sé cuando va a llegar Codere a 4,13 euros, y estoy casi seguro de que no me equivocaré,puedo equivocarme en 1 dia arriba,dia abajo. 
El 11 de octubre de 2013 Codere llegará a 4,13 euros y en ese nivel es donde debemos vender todos los títulos, yo al menos es lo que haré. Y ya la esperaremos más abajo en su retroceso para comprar más otra vez.
Quiero que quede constancia de este mensaje.
*REPITO, EL DIA 11 DE OCTUBRE DE 2013 CODERE HARÁ SU MÁXIMO EN 4,13 EUROS, MOMENTO EN EL QUE CREO QUE HAY QUE VENDER.*
Veremos si me equivoco en mucho,yo creo que prácticamente la voy a clavar.


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Sep 2013)

suima dijo:


> Definitivamente hay que organizarle un homenaje a Depeche en BCN, y de paso montamos una asociacion de adictos a Codere!



Hagamos una quedada cuando recojamos las plusvis de Codere (las del 4,18 por ejemplo). A mi si es comida mejor viernes o sábado, y si es cena mejor jueves viernes o sabado. Si os va la buena carne (eh, de la que se come, no me seais guarretes) una opcion seria Casa Paloma.


----------



## Depeche (20 Sep 2013)

por cierto,no cerraremos en 2,82 como dije antes,después de repasar a fondo la acción creo que cerraremos cerca de 2,50 euros.

Edito porque quería decir 2,50 euros y no 2,60


----------



## Violator (20 Sep 2013)

Un poco de off-topic. Depeche, si tienes un rato mirate la gráfica de Uralita a ver que te parece


----------



## ramonety (20 Sep 2013)

No lo entiendo Depeche, tienes que tener una inteligencia sobrenatural, sino no se puede explicar, he mirado los mejores valores del ibex, y a esta hora esta subiendo, un 1 o 2 % o bajando un poquito, y resulta que 2 de los valores recomendados por dios (Depeche) estan subiendo , solaria un 10,76% y codere un 20,60% , increible.
Saludos.


----------



## NaNDeTe (20 Sep 2013)

A que precio crees que podra rebotar despues de la correccion y sobretodo, hasta donde crees que seguira en la siguiente onda alcista?


----------



## JORDI_C (20 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Hagamos una quedada cuando recojamos las plusvis de Codere (las del 4,18 por ejemplo). A mi si es comida mejor viernes o sábado, y si es cena mejor jueves viernes o sabado. Si os va la buena carne (eh, de la que se come, no me seais guarretes) una opcion seria Casa Paloma.



A mi en sabado mejor, vengo los fines de semana y el sitio si es despues de vender coderes a 4,18 i Solarias a 1,20, como si quiere ser el Botafumeiro!!!! jajajajajajaja


----------



## topito (20 Sep 2013)

Enhorabuena a todos !!!!!!
Depeche eres el mejor !!!!! y de playita nada sigue pegado que si no a más de uno le da un infarto.
Gracias por todo Depeche Yo entraré el lunes .Un saludo y a celebrarlo por anticipado.


----------



## Cordoba (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche me vas a hacer eentrar de nuevo jodio, con lo tranquilo que estaba.


----------



## Neu___ (20 Sep 2013)

Piensas que el lunes entrará el gap a la baja. Lo digo por si seria interesante vender en 2,49 y entrar el lunes en 2,39. O es mejor mantener? ¿Como lo ves?


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Sep 2013)

2.30 € 17:01 a ver que hace al final!


----------



## Geme (20 Sep 2013)

2,29 y bajando están barriendo bien


----------



## Cordoba (20 Sep 2013)

Acabo de entrar de nuevo.


----------



## Machacator (20 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Acabo de entrar de nuevo.



Grande!

Me has sacado de la tensión de última hora.


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Acabo de entrar de nuevo.



Yo he sido un impaciente y he metido un poco mas tras el primer valle a 2,48  pero bueno, como para estar triste xDDDD


----------



## KATAKARR (20 Sep 2013)

Buenas tardes a todos los foreros:

LLevo poco por aqui y llevava las tres acciones hasta hoy ( campofrio, coder, solaria).....despues de lo de hoy voy con solaria y codee cargados.

Ha sido super emocionante Y ALUCINANTE, aunque la verdad es que estoy cagado con tanta pasta en codere pero como decis..." IN DEPECH I TRUST"


----------



## Neu___ (20 Sep 2013)

Geme dijo:


> 2,29 y bajando están barriendo bien



Pues si, parece que no va a llegar al 2,50 pronosticado


----------



## KATAKARR (20 Sep 2013)

ps:me apunto a la comida y copas col los beneficios de codere a 4 euros la acción


----------



## mario_sg (20 Sep 2013)

Si entra Cordoba esto ira p'arriba!!!


----------



## Cordoba (20 Sep 2013)

mario_sg dijo:


> Si entra Cordoba esto ira p'arriba!!!



Jajajaja que bueno eres,


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Sep 2013)

2.40€ 17:16 se normaliza esto!


----------



## Rcn7 (20 Sep 2013)

Hay algun sitio donde ver gratuitamente en tiempo real la cotizacion?? o alguna pirula?? jeje


----------



## Machacator (20 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> 2.40€ 17:16 se normaliza esto!



Gracias por la info en tiempo real, la verdad es que inquieta ver un 2.29 de hace unos minutos....


----------



## NaNDeTe (20 Sep 2013)

Pues yo veo totalmente normal ver una vela roja en el camino a un precio objetivo, que el lunes bajemos a 1.8 por ejemplo no es algo que me preocuparia demasiado


----------



## JORDI_C (20 Sep 2013)

Va a llegar a 2,50 fijo o poco le va a faltar, falta el cierre.

Yo tambien he metido a la bajada de esta mañana a 2,47, pero la verdad que estoy la mar de trankilo, el que este nerviosos que se lea el analisis de codere que colgo depeche y si ni con eso se tranquiliza, pues ya no se que decir.


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Sep 2013)

Machacator dijo:


> Gracias por la info en tiempo real, la verdad es que inquieta ver un 2.29 de hace unos minutos....



2.39€ 17:23 De nada 

---------- Post added 20-sep-2013 at 17:28 ----------

2.37€ 17:29

---------- Post added 20-sep-2013 at 17:29 ----------

2.33 17:30


----------



## Cordoba (20 Sep 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Pues yo veo totalmente normal ver una vela roja en el camino a un precio objetivo, que el lunes bajemos a 1.8 por ejemplo no es algo que me preocuparia demasiado



No see si te preocuparía o no, pero que depeche lo avise, porque entre medias me da un patatús . Que alguien aclare ai esto es muy posible que pase, que yo me voy.


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Sep 2013)

2.27€ 17:36


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> No see si te preocuparía o no, pero que depeche lo avise, porque entre medias me da un patatús . Que alguien aclare ai esto es muy posible que pase, que yo me voy.



Por lo que ha explicado en el otro post sobre ondas ascendentes y ondas de correccion, diria que no bajara de 2,26 :

Pero vamos, YO NO SOY DEPECHE


----------



## skifi (20 Sep 2013)

Buf, Depeche, ya te han dicho todo tipo de cumplidos, pero es que te mereces hoy un gran aplauso.

Os he visto doblar vuestra inversion desde la barrera, por estar mas tieso que la mojama... Voy a entrar hoy con algo simbólico, que daré por perdido si sale mal pero me servirá como aprendizaje...

Estoy convencido de que los Burbujos son los únicos culpables del subidón xD cuando vendamos, quiebra


----------



## JORDI_C (20 Sep 2013)

cierre a 2,27 algo ha fallado aqui, a ver si nos ilustra nuestro Yoda.


----------



## Cordoba (20 Sep 2013)

Creoq uee lo que ha pasado es que he entrado yo, jajajaja al final es verdad que seré gafe, jajajaja bueno maestro cuéntanos tus impresiones.


----------



## skifi (20 Sep 2013)

JORDI_C dijo:


> cierre a 2,27 algo ha fallado aqui, a ver si nos ilustra nuestro Yoda.



Esas han sido mis 100 acciones compradas xD Ni sabia que cerraba ya...

Mientras no me toque venderlas a 0,50€...


----------



## taipan (20 Sep 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Pues yo veo totalmente normal ver una vela roja en el camino a un precio objetivo, que el lunes bajemos a 1.8 por ejemplo no es algo que me preocuparia demasiado



Desde la mas humilde ignorancia: ¿la vela roja no dereria haberse producido hoy por ser viernes (recogida de beneficios)?

Otra cosa es que el lunes hagan barrida de stopss para despues volver a la normalidad...

Estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Sep 2013)

skifi dijo:


> Buf, Depeche, ya te han dicho todo tipo de cumplidos, pero es que te mereces hoy un gran aplauso.
> 
> Os he visto doblar vuestra inversion desde la barrera, por estar mas tieso que la mojama... Voy a entrar hoy con algo simbólico, que daré por perdido si sale mal pero me servirá como aprendizaje...
> 
> *Estoy convencido de que los Burbujos son los únicos culpables del subidón xD cuando vendamos, quiebra*



Si asi fuera, estariamos invirtiendo cientos de miles cada uno, y en mi caso ya te digo que nastideplasti.


----------



## mfernama (20 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> No see si te preocuparía o no, pero que depeche lo avise, porque entre medias me da un patatús . Que alguien aclare ai esto es muy posible que pase, que yo me voy.



:XX::XX: son fuertes las emociones en la bolsa eh?, bueno disfrútalas que estas en el lado bueno, y con parte de las plusvis a apadrinar algún niño o hacer una donación a alguna ONG que hay que repartir...

Saludos


----------



## Rcn7 (20 Sep 2013)

jaja nos hemos emocionado demasiado con las palabras de depeche y la subida de hoy hasta los 2.80€... pero bueno, al final casi un 15% de subida hoy es otra pasada!! 

Que brokers usais para entrar con tan poco dinero?? comprando 150 o 200 acciones ING me jude las plusvis con las comisiones!! jeje


----------



## JORDI_C (20 Sep 2013)

Yo uso renta 4 y me cobran 3 euros por operacion si es una inversion de menos de 3000 euros mas las de bolsa sube un total entre compra y venta de unos 12 euros, si es intradia 1,5 por operacion, asi que se reduce en total a 9 euros.

Para operar con poco dinero creo que son los mas baratos, los mire todos y este es el que me salia mejor.


----------



## venecia (20 Sep 2013)

hola llevo leyendo este foro 1 mes y cada dia me sorprende mas...
estoy a la espera de poder entrar y recuperar parte de las perdidas de años
atras...solo decirle al gran depeche que no se estrexe y gracias x los calculos
y a los demas que no le avasalleis con preguntas ...

esto es muy dificil y nuncase sabe lo que pasara en el futuro


----------



## suima (20 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Creoq uee lo que ha pasado es que he entrado yo, jajajaja al final es verdad que seré gafe, jajajaja bueno maestro cuéntanos tus impresiones.



Este hilo no era lo mismo sin Cordoba!


----------



## Cordoba (20 Sep 2013)

suima dijo:


> Este hilo no era lo mismo sin Cordoba!




Pues no os lo vais a creer, pero yo que creo firmemente en depeche, he pasado de estar contentísimo cuando tenía la mitad de mi inversión fuera, a estar de bajón, cuando la tengo dentro a pesar del futuro que nos nena depeche, y solo lo puedo calificar de acojone, ya estoy pensando en vender el lunes, esa mitad con mínimas plusvis, y mantener lo que tenía, soy de los que piensan que la avaricia rompe el saco, pero es tanrotundo el jodio, que me lleva al huerto.
Bueno y encima con finde semana por medio.......a esperar.


Realmente no se si he hecho bien.


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Pues no os lo vais a creer, pero yo que creo firmemente en depeche, he pasado de estar contentísimo cuando tenía la mitad de mi inversión fuera, a estar de bajón, cuando la tengo dentro a pesar del futuro que nos nena depeche, y solo lo puedo calificar de acojone, ya estoy pensando en vender el lunes, esa mitad con mínimas plusvis, y mantener lo que tenía, soy de los que piensan que la avaricia rompe el saco, pero es tanrotundo el jodio, que me lleva al huerto.
> Bueno y encima con finde semana por medio.......a esperar.



Miralo de otra manera: Si en tus operaciones cerradas estas en verde en un porcentaje "razonable", entonces ahora juegas con el dinero de otro. Mientras pongas un SL en el valor de compra no tienes naaaaada que perder.


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Sep 2013)

Yo he vendido Campofrio a 5.60 para entrar en Codere a 2.40 y al final Campofrio ha subido y Codere ha bajado :ouch::::


----------



## suima (20 Sep 2013)

Yo tambien me sali en los 1,80 y volvi a entrar, porque tambien confieso que soy de la filosofia del "pajaro en mano" pero considerando la situacón en la que estabamos el viernes pasado, y en la que estamos hoy pues creo que hemos mejorado bastante...además yo por lo menos estoy aprendiendo un montón!


----------



## 1965 (20 Sep 2013)

suima dijo:


> Yo tambien me sali en los 1,80 y volvi a entrar, porque tambien confieso que soy de la filosofia del "pajaro en mano" pero considerando la situacón en la que estabamos el viernes pasado, y en la que estamos hoy pues creo que hemos mejorado bastante...además yo por lo menos estoy aprendiendo un montón!



Ya he leido a varios diciendo lo de aprender y aquí cada vez que codere baja dos céntimos ya se está invocando a depeche para que de una explicación. Estamos asistiendo a los movimientos de un chicharro que nunca se sabe como acaban (salvo algunos), así que no creo que el 99% de nosotros esté aprendiendo nada. Si mañana depeche deja de entrar en el foro, seguro que la mayoría no duerme.
Confiamos en él y el marca el camino, pero eso no es aprender de bolsa. Las primeras lecciones enseñan que si no sabes dedica meses a aprender antes de empezar, no juegues lo que necesites ni lo que no puedas perder y no te metas en chicharros. Nos hemos saltado el abecedario y queremos saber latín (yo incluido) :abajo:


----------



## TONIMONTANA (20 Sep 2013)

tranqilos que esto ha sido una correcion sana, y comi tal ha dicho Depeche esto soli tiene un camino y es para arriba. No hay mas que ver el grafico. Pensad que es viernes y li normal era recojer plusva..la semana que viene va ser tambien buena, esto una vez que ha cojido alas ya no para


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Sep 2013)

1965 dijo:


> Ya he leido a varios diciendo lo de aprender y aquí cada vez que codere baja dos céntimos ya se está invocando a depeche para que de una explicación. Estamos asistiendo a los movimientos de un chicharro que nunca se sabe como acaban (salvo algunos), así que no creo que el 99% de nosotros esté aprendiendo nada. Si mañana depeche deja de entrar en el foro, seguro que la mayoría no duerme.
> Confiamos en él y el marca el camino, pero eso no es aprender de bolsa. Las primeras lecciones enseñan que si no sabes dedica meses a aprender antes de empezar, no juegues lo que necesites ni lo que no puedas perder y no te metas en chicharros. Nos hemos saltado el abecedario y queremos saber latín (yo incluido) :abajo:




Suscribo tus palabras totalmente. En estos momentos tengo un 80% de "mi dinero para invertir" metido en codere y no se por que pero pienso que estoy cometiendo un error. A ver como salimos de esta el lunes.


----------



## 1965 (20 Sep 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Suscribo tus palabras totalmente. En estos momentos tengo un 80% de "mi dinero para invertir" metido en codere y no se por que pero pienso que estoy cometiendo un error. A ver como salimos de esta el lunes.



Yo también he vendido varias posiciones que tenía con idea de largo plazo para comprar codere porque tengo claro el dinero que quiero dedicar a bolsa y no quiero aumentarlo. No creo que nos peguemos un batacazo porque las plusvalías han sido tan grandes que siempre podremos vender si pinta mal y quedarnos con algo de beneficio (hay que estar muy atento estos días), pero tampoco hay que hipotecar la casa para comprar coderes


----------



## locojaen (20 Sep 2013)

como buen chicharro que es, el lunes puede abrir arriba con +20%, como con -20%. 
Salir el domingo una noticia que la haga volar o la convierta en 'next' pescanova.
Asi que estar tranquilos, los grandes harán con ella lo que más les convenga.

Yo entre en 1,30 hace semanas, la vi caer un 20%, y lo que no es normal es subir un 100% en 5 sesiones... mientras las correcciones se apoyen en sus soportes, es sano que lo haga. se deben purgar los excesos.

ahora bien, tener presente que la empresa esta más al borde de la quiebra que de aguantar, a fin de cuentas, una empresa es un negocio, y el suyo se esta descalabrando.
cuando valoreis que las plusvis son suficientes, recoger el tinglado y que el ultimo € se lo lleve otro; porque este no es valor tranquilo y no parece apuesta de futuro.

ser ambiciosos, no avariciosos.


----------



## Depeche (20 Sep 2013)

Bueno,pues ha cerrado justo un céntimo por encima del nivel que veía antes de sesión como resistencia en 2,26 euros.
Es un buen cierre,no tanto como quería pero sigue siendo bueno,las gráficas tienen muy buena pinta, y teniendo en cuenta que hoy es viernes, no es para estar´preocupado.


----------



## kitos84 (20 Sep 2013)

Joer pero que pasa?Tanto cambio la tendencia? Es necesario analizar de nuevo tras este cierre o es una corrección de libro?
De peche tranquiliza esto si puedes
Saludos

Edito...has pasado mientras escribia


----------



## Baki (20 Sep 2013)

*Y para empezar, y aprender?*



1965 dijo:


> Ya he leido a varios diciendo lo de aprender y aquí cada vez que codere baja dos céntimos ya se está invocando a depeche para que de una explicación. Estamos asistiendo a los movimientos de un chicharro que nunca se sabe como acaban (salvo algunos), así que no creo que el 99% de nosotros esté aprendiendo nada. Si mañana depeche deja de entrar en el foro, seguro que la mayoría no duerme.
> Confiamos en él y el marca el camino, pero eso no es aprender de bolsa. Las primeras lecciones enseñan que si no sabes dedica meses a aprender antes de empezar, no juegues lo que necesites ni lo que no puedas perder y no te metas en chicharros. Nos hemos saltado el abecedario y queremos saber latín (yo incluido) :abajo:



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, si el lunes bajase y Depeche no pudiera postear algun que otro hospital se colapsaría

y para aprender, que me recomiendas?


----------



## mpbk (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Bueno,pues ha cerrado justo un céntimo por encima del nivel que veía antes de sesión como resistencia en 2,26 euros.
> Es un buen cierre,no tanto como quería pero sigue siendo bueno,las gráficas tienen muy buena pinta, y teniendo en cuenta que hoy es viernes, no es para estar´preocupado.



las mechas en semanal no son nada preocupantes, la espero a 4.2

si bajara a 1.8-1.9 seria para comprar otras pocas con stop pegado.


----------



## Kamui (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Bueno,pues ha cerrado justo un céntimo por encima del nivel que veía antes de sesión como resistencia en 2,26 euros.
> Es un buen cierre,no tanto como quería pero sigue siendo bueno,las gráficas tienen muy buena pinta, y teniendo en cuenta que hoy es viernes, no es para estar´preocupado.



Qué estrategia nos recomienda para el lunes?

Yo dejé a media mañana un SL en 2,10. No sé si dejarlo o bajarlo un poco por si disminuye para coger impulso.

Cómo cambia todo de la euforia de esta manaña a esta tarde...::


----------



## mpbk (20 Sep 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Suscribo tus palabras totalmente. En estos momentos tengo un 80% de "mi dinero para invertir" metido en codere y no se por que pero pienso que estoy cometiendo un error. A ver como salimos de esta el lunes.



espero que no tengas más de 10000€.....8000€ en codere.

no por la cantidad, sino por la imprudencia.


----------



## mario_sg (20 Sep 2013)

pues si, yo soy de esos parguelas q no tiene ni idea ni esta aprendiendo nada, si depeche dice mñn q meta mis ahorros en nueva rumasa ahí q voy....
Cómo vemos el lunes entonces? abrirá con un gap a la baja? hasta donde caerá? Un forero comentaba 1'8, es posible si rompe esa resistencia?


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Yo estoy acojonao, pero como cunda el pánico la bajamos seguro, Depeche da indicaciones. Please



Ya lo ha hecho, ha dicho que tranquilidad


----------



## Depeche (20 Sep 2013)

No se a que viene tanta preocupación! 
Para que me entendáis, yo a principio de semana tenía un objetivo para la acción a fecha de hoy, era llegar a 2 euros, pero veía una resistencia muy dura en 2,26 euros, podeis revisar mensajes para ver como avisé de la resistencia de 2,26 euros, sin embargo la acción esta mañana superó ese nivel como si fuera mantequilla y no conformándose con eso siguió subiendo hasta hacer un máximo en 2,89 euros. Pues fijaros que casualidad que finalmente ha cerrado justo encima de mi nivel pronosticado,es decir ha cerrado a 2,27 euros, y que significa eso? a parte de la gran subida de hoy, también siginifica que ya ha hecho el camino de vuelto, y que ha relajado indicadores y sobretodo que esa gran resistencia que eran los 2,26 euros se ha convertido en un fuerte soporte.
El lunes abriremos con gap al alza, y dibujará una figura en la que dejará por la parte de abajo la mecha. En resumen, que el aspecto técnico es immejorable, yo ni en mis mejores perspectivas hubiese firmado este lunes cerrar a este nivel y sobretodo habiendo roto resistencia, recordad que ahora es soporte. El fin de semana con tiempo ya os pondré gráficas interesantes, y veréis como el retroceso de fibonaccide la subida inicial pasa por el nivel de cierre.
Disfruten del fin de semana que la semana que viene esto va a seguir subiendo y nos vamos a divertir.


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Sep 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> espero que no tengas más de 10000€.....8000€ en codere.
> 
> no por la cantidad, sino por la imprudencia.



Como sea verdad lo que pone la gente aqui, los que lleven menos de 8.000 en codere son minoria....


----------



## mpbk (20 Sep 2013)

Rcn7 dijo:


> jaja nos hemos emocionado demasiado con las palabras de depeche y la subida de hoy hasta los 2.80€... pero bueno, al final casi un 15% de subida hoy es otra pasada!!
> 
> Que brokers usais para entrar con tan poco dinero?? comprando 150 o 200 acciones ING me jude las plusvis con las comisiones!! jeje



jejejej es que dicen que el minimo de la bolsa son 1000€, sino te lo joden las comis.....


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> No se a que viene tanta preocupación!
> Para que me entendáis, yo a principio de semana tenía un objetivo para la acción a fecha de hoy, era llegar a 2 euros, pero veía una resistencia muy dura en 2,26 euros, podeis revisar mensajes para ver como avisé de la resistencia de 2,26 euros, sin embargo la acción esta mañana superó ese nivel como si fuera mantequilla y no conformándose con eso siguió subiendo hasta hacer un máximo en 2,89 euros. Pues fijaros que casualidad que finalmente ha cerrado justo encima de mi nivel pronosticado,es decir ha cerrado a 2,27 euros, y que significa eso? a parte de la gran subida de hoy, también siginifica que ya ha hecho el camino de vuelto, y que ha relajado indicadores y sobretodo que esa gran resistencia que eran los 2,26 euros se ha convertido en un fuerte soporte.
> El lunes abriremos con gap al alza, y dibujará una figura en la que dejará por la parte de abajo la mecha. En resumen, que el aspecto técnico es immejorable, yo ni en mis mejores perspectivas hubiese firmado este lunes cerrar a este nivel y sobretodo habiendo roto resistencia, recordad que ahora es soporte. El fin de semana con tiempo ya os pondré gráficas interesantes, y veréis como el retroceso de fibonaccide la subida inicial pasa por el nivel de cierre.
> Disfruten del fin de semana que la semana que viene esto va a seguir subiendo y nos vamos a divertir.



Repito que quiero mas botones ademas del de "gracias". Uno de paypal para donar 1 cerveza/mariscada/chuleton por cada "gracias" estaria bien xd


----------



## mpbk (20 Sep 2013)

ramonety dijo:


> No lo entiendo Depeche, tienes que tener una inteligencia sobrenatural, sino no se puede explicar, he mirado los mejores valores del ibex, y a esta hora esta subiendo, un 1 o 2 % o bajando un poquito, y resulta que 2 de los valores recomendados por dios (Depeche) estan subiendo , solaria un 10,76% y codere un 20,60% , increible.
> Saludos.



no hace falta ser inteligente.....yo soy tonto y me apaño.:XX:


----------



## juan35 (20 Sep 2013)

Señores calmaaaaaaa,

todos somos mayorcitos y ya sabemos donde estamos, en bolsa.
Si nosotros estamos nerviosos imaginaros Depeche, con la presion que le metemos.... Pongamonos en su lugar y relajemonos.... o no encender el ordenador en dos semanas.

Salusos y suerte a tod@s


----------



## mpbk (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> No se a que viene tanta preocupación!
> Para que me entendáis, yo a principio de semana tenía un objetivo para la acción a fecha de hoy, era llegar a 2 euros, pero veía una resistencia muy dura en 2,26 euros, podeis revisar mensajes para ver como avisé de la resistencia de 2,26 euros, sin embargo la acción esta mañana superó ese nivel como si fuera mantequilla y no conformándose con eso siguió subiendo hasta hacer un máximo en 2,89 euros. Pues fijaros que casualidad que finalmente ha cerrado justo encima de mi nivel pronosticado,es decir ha cerrado a 2,27 euros, y que significa eso? a parte de la gran subida de hoy, también siginifica que ya ha hecho el camino de vuelto, y que ha relajado indicadores y sobretodo que esa gran resistencia que eran los 2,26 euros se ha convertido en un fuerte soporte.
> El lunes abriremos con gap al alza, y dibujará una figura en la que dejará por la parte de abajo la mecha. En resumen, que el aspecto técnico es immejorable, yo ni en mis mejores perspectivas hubiese firmado este lunes cerrar a este nivel y sobretodo habiendo roto resistencia, recordad que ahora es soporte. El fin de semana con tiempo ya os pondré gráficas interesantes, y veréis como el retroceso de fibonaccide la subida inicial pasa por el nivel de cierre.
> Disfruten del fin de semana que la semana que viene esto va a seguir subiendo y nos vamos a divertir.



no queda de más meterle una orden de compra entre estos niveles por si entra la liebre 1.81-1.94

soporte fiable, no me los invento


----------



## Depeche (20 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Qué estrategia nos recomienda para el lunes?
> 
> Yo dejé a media mañana un SL en 2,10. No sé si dejarlo o bajarlo un poco por si disminuye para coger impulso.
> 
> Cómo cambia todo de la euforia de esta manaña a esta tarde...::



Ya he comentado en diversas ocasiones que soy reacio a poner stop-loss, es una ruina, le das pistas a los grandes brokers del sentimiento de masa y suelen barrerlos,te echan fuera y te dejan con cara de:S
Los stops se ponen mentalmente, pero no os preocupeis leches! Que hemos subido un montón y tiene muy buen aspecto la gráfica.
Lunes abre con gap, más tarde baja a cerca del cierre de hoy con muy poco volumen para pintar figura de la gráfica y finalmente tira para arriba.


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Sep 2013)

Codere da esquinazo a la quiebra y se dispara un 145% en una semana



> Codere da esquinazo a la quiebra y se dispara un 145% en una semana
> E.B.
> Codere vale ahora en Bolsa más del doble que hace sólo una semana. El acuerdo in extremis con sus bonistas y acreedores para atrasar algunos pagos y esquivar así la quiebra ha provocado una masiva entrada de capitales en su accionariado. El balón de oxígeno a sus complicadas finanzas sitúa ya su gráfica al borde los 2,50 euros y un 145% más arriba que hace siete días.
> 
> ...



Aqui ha comprado todo el mundo


----------



## Kamui (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Ya he comentado en diversas ocasiones que soy reacio a poner stop-loss, es una ruina, le das pistas a los grandes brokers del sentimiento de masa y suelen barrerlos,te echan fuera y te dejan con cara de:S
> Los stops se ponen mentalmente, pero no os preocupeis leches! Que hemos subido un montón y tiene muy buen aspecto la gráfica.
> Lunes abre con gap, más tarde baja a cerca del cierre de hoy con muy poco volumen para pintar figura de la gráfica y finalmente tira para arriba.



Si, recuerdo haberle leído lo del SL 

Aún así, me da como tranquilidad, no se. De todas maneras según avance el lunes intentaré quitarlo.

Suscribo lo que dice un forero anterior, no se sienta presionado, que no puede ser que en la euforia todos quieran hacerle una estatua y en un cierre como el que hemos tenido le nieguen.


----------



## Depeche (20 Sep 2013)

Hay veces que no entiendo nada, como se puede estar preocupado después de una subida en una semana del 140%?
Voy a desconectar por hoy de la bolsa, voy a disfrutar del viernes como se merece, que he tenido una semana muy dura.


----------



## Cordoba (20 Sep 2013)

Sin presión, tienes claro donde empezaría el gap? Repito relaxxxxx


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Sin presión, tienes claro donde empezaría el gap? Repito relaxxxxx



xDDDDD que mas da donde empiece?, sera positivo y eso es mas que suficiente informacion. Luego ya veremos donde termina el tema al final del dia, que es lo importante


----------



## mario_sg (20 Sep 2013)

Tienen toda la razón del mundo, ya no hay nada q podamos hacer así disfrutemos del fin de semana. No voy a mirar nada hasta el domingo. Disfruten señores!


----------



## Cordoba (20 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> xDDDDD que mas da donde empiece?, sera positivo y eso es mas que suficiente informacion. Luego ya veremos donde termina el tema al final del dia, que es lo importante



Gracia Depeche, pero chica dije sin tensión, relax Hermana relax.


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Gracia Depeche, pero chica dije sin tensión, relax Hermana relax.



Chica? soy un duende macho xD
Perdona si te has sentido ofendido, me referia que tampoco hace falta saber el dato exacto en el caso de que se pueda calcular, sobretodo al decir que luego bajara hasta los 2.27 mas o menos para luego subir, vamos que en principio da igual que abra a 2.5 que a 2.7, se supone que bajara al cierre de hoy de todas todas y luego subirá.

Pero vamos, disculpa si te ha molestado  Aqui paz y despues una botellita de vino para celebrarlo!!!!!!


----------



## Jorkomboi (20 Sep 2013)

Madre mía, si ahora que Depeche os da las indicaciones gratis lo acribilláis a preguntas, cuando le paguéis por ello... pobre Depeche.


----------



## Kamui (20 Sep 2013)

Aún no se descansa aquí, qué pasa con el mercado americano?

Alguno cogió el valor americano que dio Depeche el otro día?


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Aún no se descansa aquí, qué pasa con el mercado americano?
> 
> Alguno cogió el valor americano que dio Depeche el otro día?



Yo he ventilado mis Amazon y Teslas para poder pillar coderes y solarias xD
Por cierto, tesla no para se subir, parece que no tiene fin. Eso si, ahora a un ritmo menor que codere xD


----------



## Kamui (20 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Yo he ventilado mis Amazon y Teslas para poder pillar coderes y solarias xD



Yo aún tengo mis Teslas.´

Así que fue usted quien las hizo bajar el otro día. :XX:


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Yo aún tengo mis Teslas.



Yo llevo comprando y vendiendo desde que valian 74 $, les he sacado un buen porcentaje


----------



## Kamui (20 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Yo llevo comprando y vendiendo desde que valian 74 €, les he sacado un buen porcentaje



Pues el doble le ha podido sacar... Yo entré algo más tarde, pero llevo un porcentaje más o menos elegante.


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Pues el doble le ha podido sacar... Yo entré algo más tarde, pero llevo un porcentaje más o menos elegante.



No me trates de usted que me da la sensacion de que le hablas a otro xD

Pues tanto no porque no las he tenido continuamente, pero un 35% si ha caido si


----------



## Cordoba (20 Sep 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Madre mía, si ahora que Depeche os da las indicaciones gratis lo acribilláis a preguntas, cuando le paguéis por ello... pobre Depeche.



Jaja si creo q tu eras de los que se apuntaron pare gratificare cuando lo planteé, que fino.


----------



## Kamui (20 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> No me trates de usted que me da la sensacion de que le hablas a otro xD
> 
> Pues tanto no porque no las he tenido continuamente, pero un 35% si ha caido si



Hablar de usted forma parte del respeto mutuo burbujarra-burbujarra :XX::XX::XX:

Tesla es simpática, a ver si no se me convierte en un chicharro, pero bueno, el tío Elon es casi como un Depeche.


----------



## Cordoba (20 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Chica? soy un duende macho xD
> Perdona si te has sentido ofendido, me referia que tampoco hace falta saber el dato exacto en el caso de que se pueda calcular, sobretodo al decir que luego bajara hasta los 2.27 mas o menos para luego subir, vamos que en principio da igual que abra a 2.5 que a 2.7, se supone que bajara al cierre de hoy de todas todas y luego subirá.
> 
> Pero vamos, disculpa si te ha molestado  Aqui paz y despues una botellita de vino para celebrarlo!!!!!!



Nada, por cierto lo de duende macho.... Es broma , sin acritud perdona .


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Sep 2013)

El "tio Elon" es en realidad Tony Stark, a mi no me engaña xD A mi tambien me gusta mucho, mas por intuicion o por la imagen que dan que otra cosa. En alguna correccion, si es que la tiene xD, intentare volver a entrar seguro.

------
No problem Cordoba, no has dicho nada que me ofendiera


----------



## Jorkomboi (20 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Jaja si creo q tu eras de los que se apuntaron pare gratificare cuando lo planteé, que fino.



De hecho, ya lo he hecho, es solo que no necesito que alguien me obligue a hacerlo ofreciéndose a dar dinero y dejando mal a los que no quieren/pueden darlo.


----------



## Cordoba (20 Sep 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> De hecho, ya lo he hecho, es solo que no necesito que alguien me obligue a hacerlo ofreciéndose a dar dinero y dejando mal a los que no quieren/pueden darlo.



Pero que ....... Dices? Aquí no se dijo de dar para a uno que contaba chistes, era para una persona que te hacia ganar parta. 

Pero relax .... Respira hondooooo


----------



## bentox (20 Sep 2013)

Como esta el personal.La semana del susto o muerte era comprensible, pero despues de esta semana cohete,el personal se pone nervioso porque baja un poco. Si depeche comenta que le ve recorrido hasta 4 e incluso para 2014 hasta 10.....estaos tranquilos y que el precio haga su recorrido


----------



## Cordoba (20 Sep 2013)

bentox dijo:


> Como esta el personal.La semana del susto o muerte era comprensible, pero despues de esta semana cohete,el personal se pone nervioso porque baja un poco. Si depeche comenta que le ve recorrido hasta 4 e incluso para 2014 hasta 10.....estaos tranquilos y que el precio haga su recorrido



Palabras sabias amigo.... Pero los nervios son traicioneros


----------



## Jorkomboi (20 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Pero que ....... Dices? Aquí no se dijo de dar para a uno que contaba chistes, era para una persona que te hacia ganar parta.



Como sea, pusiste en un compromiso al resto de foreros. Y ahora me tiras en cara que no apoyase tu idea? por favor...


----------



## Cordoba (20 Sep 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Como sea, pusiste en un compromiso al resto de foreros. Y ahora me tiras en cara que no apoyase tu idea? por favor...



Compromiso?????? Relaxx


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Sep 2013)

A ver, burbujos, prohibido entrar en hilos que no sean de la guarde o de veteranos, y mejor si nos vamos todos de finde. Circulen..., venga, circulen.


----------



## Metal12 (20 Sep 2013)

Sigo en los tres valores desde los comienzos y aún no he tocado nada, lo cual, me da seguridad en mi cartera total, puesto que están con muy buenas posiciones y la verdad que no tengo Stop loss. 

Como anécdota os puedo contar que todos los días que llego a casa mi mujer me pregunta por *APACHE* y siempre le digo que es *Depeche* y me dice:

- Si ya, ya el Depeche, que tal lleva nuestra pasta.
- ahhhh cariño, el trabajo bien y de salud también estoy bien y Depeche cada día que pasa engordando nuestra cartera de valores.
- ¿Y hoy te has decidido ya por fin a vender algo?.
- Pues la verdad, que cada día que pasa dice que los tres valores están puta madre y no me atrevo.
- Al final, lo perderemos todo, estoy segura, "tanto va el cántaro a la fuente que al final se rompe"
- Ya, pero creo que debemos aguantar un poco mas.
- Espero que vendas bien, por que si nooooooo....... :8:

Buen fin de semana y disfrutar esta gran subida que no es poco joder !!!!!!


----------



## Duendek86 (20 Sep 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> Sigo en los tres valores desde los comienzos y aún no he tocado nada, lo cual, me da seguridad en mi cartera total, puesto que están con muy buenas posiciones y la verdad que no tengo Stop loss.
> 
> Como anécdota os puedo contar que todos los días que llego a casa mi mujer me pregunta por *APACHE* y siempre le digo que es *Depeche* y me dice:
> 
> ...



JAJAJAJAJAJA me siento plenamente identificado con tu anécdota. La mia ya puedes ir ganando intradia 2.000 euros en una que como vea que otra pierdes 50 ya se amarga xDDD


----------



## Jorkomboi (20 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJA me siento plenamente identificado con tu anécdota. La mia ya puedes ir ganando intradia 2.000 euros en una que como vea que otra pierdes 50 ya se amarga xDDD



Es ta mañana cuando vendi mis Coderes a 2,70 y luego subieron a 2,89 mi mujer estuvo mas de 10 minutos: Pero por que no esperaste un poco mas para vender??? si ha subido mas!!
Y yo: Claro, ni que fuera yo brujo para saber cuando para de subir...:XX:


----------



## Hastebol (20 Sep 2013)

metal12 dijo:


> sigo en los tres valores desde los comienzos y aún no he tocado nada, lo cual, me da seguridad en mi cartera total, puesto que están con muy buenas posiciones y la verdad que no tengo stop loss.
> 
> Como anécdota os puedo contar que todos los días que llego a casa mi mujer me pregunta por *apache* y siempre le digo que es *depeche* y me dice:
> 
> ...



+1:XX::XX:

real como la vida misma


----------



## TONIMONTANA (20 Sep 2013)

Codere | Acciones Codere SA | Cotización CDRE


----------



## merkax (20 Sep 2013)

Tranquilidad señores, hemos cantado línea y vamos para bingo!

Muchas gracias DEPECHE!!


----------



## TONIMONTANA (20 Sep 2013)

Espero que os guste también esta pagina me parece bastante completa.
Podeis ver los graficos desde un dia hasta los ultimos 5 años, y veréis como la subida de esta semana es el principio.
Y por favor que no se os olvide que esto es la bolsa y para algunos de por aqui no os comporteis como niños.


----------



## madruga (20 Sep 2013)

Os paso un enlace de la que considero la mejor página de análisis bursátil respecto a lo sucedido con Codere.

BolsaCanaria .info | Codere anuncia que “si” paga cupón y vuela al alza


----------



## Bucanero (21 Sep 2013)

Han sido dos semanas de muchas emociones jejeje. Creo que el balance es más que positivo. Ahora a descanasr y de fin de semana. Un saludo y que las mujeres no os riñan mucho jaja.


----------



## Chila (21 Sep 2013)

Si Depeche sigue firme, segimos firmes.


----------



## skifi (21 Sep 2013)

Yo lanzo una pregunta al aire: ¿Creéis que todos los que siguen los consejos de Depeche actúan, en su conjunto, como una "mano fuerte", capaz de crear tendencia, y ser así como una profecía que se autocumple porque, al comprar tanto a la vez, acaba subiendo?


----------



## NaNDeTe (21 Sep 2013)

skifi dijo:


> Yo lanzo una pregunta al aire: ¿Creéis que todos los que siguen los consejos de Depeche actúan, en su conjunto, como una "mano fuerte", capaz de crear tendencia, y ser así como una profecía que se autocumple porque, al comprar tanto a la vez, acaba subiendo?



Yo diria que hay mas gente que le sigue y ni siquiera postea, no te extrañe, igual hay hasta el gestor de algun leoncillo


----------



## mpbk (21 Sep 2013)

informáis a la parienta de vuestras inversiones?........

haced como los maridos de la mato o la cospe... hay que aprender de ellos


----------



## Garrafón (21 Sep 2013)

Leo comentarios sobre problemas con las órdenes al bróker, antes he comentado que en Renta4 las recomendaciones eran infames y lo acertado es hacer lo contrario, pero también tengo que decir que por mi experiencia su servicio de contratación es de lo mejor, al César lo que es del César, su servicio de bróker funciona muy bien y no me parece caro, por eso sigo con ellos.

Tambien creo que hay gente que se está equivocando, Depeche nos ha dado una previsión muy acertada para invertir a corto o medio plazo, NO PARA HACER INTRADÍA.
Es IM-PO-SI-BLE que pueda predecir cada movimiento de la acción al minuto o a la hora, nadie puede hacer eso a diario.
Le estáis pidiendo que dé un pronóstico cada hora para le evolución de la cotización y eso ni está siquiera al alcance de Soros ni era el objetivo inicial de Depeche.
Le váis a quemar.
Insisto, Depeche ha clavado su previsión a una semana vista, eso tiene un mérito enorme, no le pidáis que os pronostique cada hora para hacer intradía.

---------- Post added 21-sep-2013 at 03:28 ----------




Metal12 dijo:


> Sigo en los tres valores desde los comienzos y aún no he tocado nada, lo cual, me da seguridad en mi cartera total, puesto que están con muy buenas posiciones y la verdad que no tengo Stop loss.
> 
> Como anécdota os puedo contar que todos los días que llego a casa mi mujer me pregunta por *APACHE* y siempre le digo que es *Depeche* y me dice:
> 
> ...



Precisamente esa es la actitud a tomar, comprar y mantener en la subida, si pones stop y la acción sube, subes el stop.
Si entraste en Codere en 1,30€ y has mantenido, estás sentado sobre unas plusvalías de un euro por acción.
Quien opere intradía, ha vendido cuatro veces y ha vuelto a comprar otras tantas y la última compra la ha hecho a 2,50€, YA SABE A LO QUE SE EXPONE PORQUE JUEGA A OTRA COSA.


----------



## Guanotopía (21 Sep 2013)

Garrafón dijo:


> Leo comentarios sobre problemas con las órdenes al bróker, antes he comentado que en Renta4 las recomendaciones eran infames y lo acertado es hacer lo contrario, pero también tengo que decir que por mi experiencia su servicio de contratación es de lo mejor, al César lo que es del César, su servicio de bróker funciona muy bien y no me parece caro, por eso sigo con ellos.
> 
> Tambien creo que hay gente que se está equivocando, Depeche nos ha dado una previsión muy acertada para invertir a corto o medio plazo, NO PARA HACER INTRADÍA.
> Es IM-PO-SI-BLE que pueda predecir cada movimiento de la acción al minuto o a la hora, nadie puede hacer eso a diario.
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Totalmente de acuerdo, está llegando un punto dónde Depeche ejerce de consejero, todos somos mayorcitos y las decisiones las toma cada uno aprovechando la información que él da, pero pedirle que decida por nosotros es una carga que en su situación a mí no me gustaría tener.


----------



## Garrafón (21 Sep 2013)

Guanotopía dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo, está llegando un punto dónde Depeche ejerce de consejero, todos somos mayorcitos y las decisiones las toma cada uno aprovechando la información que él da, pero pedirle que decida por nosotros es una carga que en su situación a mí no me gustaría tener.



El hombre intenta responder las dudas de todo el mundo, se siente responsable al haber recomendado el valor pero no debe sentirse en absoluto responsable de sus pronósticos con quien hace intradía y como bien dices todos somos mayorcitos y no se nos debe olvidar que el máximo responsable de mis ahorros soy yo, Depeche nos aporta predicciones muy valiosas pero cada uno decide.
Quien le haya seguido desde el principio debe sentirse muy satisfecho y agradecido.
Quien use sus predicciones para hacer intradía se la juega y lo mismo da si opera con Codere, Amper, Gamesa o con cualquier otra cotizada, con predicción o sin ella.


----------



## mpbk (21 Sep 2013)

Guanotopía dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo, está llegando un punto dónde Depeche ejerce de consejero, todos somos mayorcitos y las decisiones las toma cada uno aprovechando la información que él da, pero pedirle que decida por nosotros es una carga que en su situación a mí no me gustaría tener.



si no cobra nada tampoco tiene ninguna responsabilidad.


----------



## Garrafón (21 Sep 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> si no cobra nada tampoco tiene ninguna responsabilidad.



Hombre, moralmente sí.
En otra página a petición de un forero, aconsejé públicamente mantener los pagarés de Bankia hasta su vencimiento y no malvenderlos en el mercado secundario, esto puede parecer ahora una obviedad pero en febrero del año pasado no estaba nada claro, no ya si se cobrarían el cupón a vencimiento sino si se llegaría a recuperar el principal, y estuve meses preocupado por el tema hasta que se resolvió en septiembre.
Ahora imagino eso multiplicado por mil y me da vértigo.


----------



## Nómada65 (21 Sep 2013)

Yo creo que el Ibex ficticio y la España real y pobre, es como el precio del oro que dictan los mercados y el precio real de este.


----------



## morfheo (21 Sep 2013)

Garrafón dijo:


> El hombre intenta responder las dudas de todo el mundo, se siente responsable al haber recomendado el valor pero no debe sentirse en absoluto responsable de sus pronósticos con quien hace intradía y como bien dices todos somos mayorcitos y no se nos debe olvidar que el máximo responsable de mis ahorros soy yo, Depeche nos aporta predicciones muy valiosas pero cada uno decide.
> Quien le haya seguido desde el principio debe sentirse muy satisfecho y agradecido.
> Quien use sus predicciones para hacer intradía se la juega y lo mismo da si opera con Codere, Amper, Gamesa o con cualquier otra cotizada, con predicción o sin ella.



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, admito que hay momentos que te pones nervioso pero, pensar que ya ha hecho sus previsiones y si no fuesen buenas avisaría con seguridad, no le presionemos por nuestras inseguridades ya que en ultima instancia las decisiones las tomamos nosotros, no se saturemos por favor, lo que esta haciendo es excepcional, cualquier agradecimiento o halago se queda corto, así fuera inseguridades y sigamos creyendo en nuestro capitán, unidos seremos fuertes, un sadulo a todos y buen fin de semana chicos.


----------



## JORDI_C (21 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Voy a aprovechar un mensaje que he enviado a cierta persona,cuyo nombre no voy a dar ni voy a hacer ninguna referencia de donde, pero que considero que puede ser muy útil la información que doy y algunos de los motivos por los que he invertido en CODERE.
> Quizá después de leer esta explicación os deis cuenta de que CODERE no es un chicharro,todo lo contrario, tiene un grandísimo potencial.
> 
> *Si me lo permites,con toda la humildad del mundo y sin acritud, te diré que invertir siguiendo las noticias que se presentan por parte de las compañías teóricamente es fácil. Pero la pericia de un buen inversor consiste en saber interpretar otros factores como por ejemplo sentimiento de masas,repasar noticias históricas,analizar a fondo gráficas,planes de negocio, capital invertido, perspectivas de que esos activos tengan potencial,etc..
> ...





Si despues de leer esto, creo que lo posteo incluso antes del subidon del 30% del jueves, y despues de ver lo que ha pasado esta semana, ganar mas de 1 euro por accion no estais tranquilos, creo que lo que teneis que hacer es sacar el dinero y ponerlo en un plazo fijo al 2,40% y tranquilos, pero aun asi, quiza seria mejor tenerlo en el colchon de casa.

Los nervios son malos para esto de la bolsa, lo principal es controlar las emociones, estar frio, tanto cuando baja como cuando sube, sino esto se nos va de las manos, asi que tranquilidad, que esto llegara a los 4€ fijo, no tengo ninguna duda.


----------



## NaNDeTe (21 Sep 2013)

El unico problema aqui es que hay gente que de money management poco y se esta jugando mas pasta de la que deberia.
Yo estoy con un 3% de mi fiat en codere, es cierto que conforme ves que sube piensas que debiste meter un 50% pero tambien es cierto que estoy tranquilo y que no me preocupa el que un dia vea una vela roja siempre y cuando no se rebasen ciertos soportes. Mirad la cotizacion de gamrsa o cualquiera que haya pegado subidon, estan llenas de velas rojas aveces olvidamos que las cotizaciones son dientes de sierra


----------



## JORDI_C (21 Sep 2013)

Aqui esta lo bueno, Codere no ha cerrrado en rojo en toda la semana, como el lunes se le ocurra bajar un 0,5% aqui cunde el panico!!!!!

Asi que tranquilidad que estamos en caballo ganador.


----------



## Cordoba (21 Sep 2013)

Buenos días, comparto muchas de los comentarios que se han expuesto aquí, vaya por delante que si han habido roces entre foreros, por mi parte estén olvidados, pero hay cierta actitud de tutelar el foro diciendo que parece bien , si presiones, si dudas, que me parece que el único que esta autorizado es nuestro gurú Depeche, y es lo suficientemente inteligente, para de alguna forma moderar este foro con un comportamiento ejemplar, y es el mismo el que marca pautas, y en ningún caso ha dado cortes a foreros, poseo en mi caso precisamente me permito el lujo de preguntar mas directamente, sin intención de presionar, cuestiones que creo que son de interés dde todos, pues sino lo haría por privado, que me consta contesta todo. Y el a su criterio en algunos casos contesta esas dudas en otros no, como es normal, pero nadie se enfada con nadie.
En un momento como este cuando nadie, es profesional dde estos asuntos esta embarcado en esta aventura, pues tienees de todo, el que es un histérico, como yo, el que le zurra la parienta como Metal 12, y todavía hay alguno que incluso puede dudar e Depeche, es por Depecha? Pues no es porque tiene pasta en juego. 
Con esto que quiero decir, que sin sentar cátedra, que no es mi intención, sin comprometer a nadie, creo que el hilo ha sido una muestra cojonudamente de participación de un montón de gente que nonos conocemos, y que flipamos con otra persona que tampoco conocemos, desde eel respeto, por esto yo pido disculpa a quien haya podido ofender en este foro, y aseguro que nunca me ha sentido ofendido, Depeche que este tranquilo que lo esta haciendo muy bien, y yo voy a cortar hasta que aparezca Depeche que realmente es el que marca pautas.........eso si aparece por lo menos el domingo noche para que cada uno analice su situación jodio, yo seguiré subiéndome por las paredes pero desde el silencio, hasta que aparezcas, y por supuesto no te enfades con nadie CRACK.


----------



## Jorkomboi (21 Sep 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> El unico problema aqui es que hay gente que de money management poco y se esta jugando mas pasta de la que deberia.
> Yo estoy con un 3% de mi fiat en codere, es cierto que conforme ves que sube piensas que debiste meter un 50% pero tambien es cierto que estoy tranquilo y que no me preocupa el que un dia vea una vela roja siempre y cuando no se rebasen ciertos soportes. Mirad la cotizacion de gamrsa o cualquiera que haya pegado subidon, estan llenas de velas rojas aveces olvidamos que las cotizaciones son dientes de sierra



Yo estoy dentro con un 10% de mi capital, pero es dinero que no necesito de momento, así que si tengo que subir al 50% tampoco pasa nada. Y entiendo que hay gente que ha invertido hasta los calzoncillos en Codere. 

Pero chico, somos mayorcitos para saber cuanto puedes arriesgar. Y si alguien esta nervioso porque arriesga demasiado, que venda la mitad o mejor aun, que lo venda todo, ganara en tranquilidad.

Lo que no se puede hacer es acribillar cada 30 minutos a Depeche sobre como va a evolucionar el mercado durante el día.
Porque, en los mensajes del foro se ve a unos cuantos que preguntan constantemente, pero a saber cuantos lo hacen por privado.
Y ya lo dije y lo vuelvo a repetir, si esto es así con recomendaciones gratuitas, cuando paguen y se vean con el derecho a que Depeche les responda a cada una de sus inquietudes... Mal veo al pobre Depeche.

Yo no tendría la paciencia suficiente.


----------



## creative (21 Sep 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> El unico problema aqui es que hay gente que de money management poco y se esta jugando mas pasta de la que deberia.
> Yo estoy con un 3% de mi fiat en codere, es cierto que conforme ves que sube piensas que debiste meter un 50% pero tambien es cierto que estoy tranquilo y que no me preocupa el que un dia vea una vela roja siempre y cuando no se rebasen ciertos soportes. Mirad la cotizacion de gamrsa o cualquiera que haya pegado subidon, estan llenas de velas rojas aveces olvidamos que las cotizaciones son dientes de sierra



Yo personalmente tengo en acciones un 3% de mi patrimonio. 50% en garantizados y 47% en p.fijo y cash


----------



## bentox (21 Sep 2013)

Ya lo dije unos mensajes más atrás, si confiasteis en depeche, dejar que el precio siga su curso.
De los 3 valores en el que estuve un poco acojonado(aunque tampoco tenia muy poco invertido, pero siempre da rabia perder pasta) fue codere con la semana del ultimátum. 

Los tres valores los he tenido en negativo antes de sus respectivas subidas, unos más y otros menos, pero ya están en verde.

Si depeche ha analizado los valores dando 3 precios estimados e incluso en codere ha dicho que se ha quedado corto, pues estar tranquilos con la inversión y si no podeis aguantar es que:

1.- Habéis invertido más de la cuenta.
2.- No estáis hechos para la bolsa.


De los que el primer punto es el más importante, no se puede invertir dinero que vayas a necesitar.


Un saludo y relajaos un poco, que codere ha pegado un subidon de más de un 100% en un semana. Dejar que haga sus paradas y sus descansos y mirar más las palabras de depeche que el valor de la cotización.


----------



## 1965 (21 Sep 2013)

creative dijo:


> Yo personalmente tengo en acciones un 3% de mi patrimonio. 50% en garantizados y 47% en p.fijo y cash



Yo estoy mas o menos igual. Para no dejarme llevar por la emoción, solo tengo en ING que es mi broker, el dinero que estoy dispuesto a arriesgar (y asumiría perder ) en bolsa. Así por ejemplo si quisiera meter más me obligo a hacer transferencias que se tardarían en llegar mínimo dos días y no acabo por jugar lo que no quiero si lo pienso friamente. Y eso que si que me he dejado llevar por codere y he vendido alguna otra compañía que tenía para largo para poder comprar algo más y no se si he hecho bien. De inicio tenía un precio medio de 1,20 con lo cual estaba supercontento, pero ayer compré a 2,4 y me va subiendo la media. Pero bueno, con estar muy pendientes del tema....


----------



## locojaen (21 Sep 2013)

En mi caso, mi posición en codere es de un 10% del capital destinado a bolsa; en acciones destino un 20% del capital disponible para 'inversiones'.

Tener un claro sistema de "money management" es vital para mantener a raya las emociones impulsivas que genera estar en bolsa. Esto permite mantener la tranquilidad necesaria para que, independientemente de como salga la operación, poder operar manteniendo el riesgo bajo control.

Se que por aquí hay gente que se ha dejado llevar y ha invertido mucho más de lo razonable y sostenible en su economia, lo cual, es una temeridad y grave error. Nunca se debe invertir MAS de lo que estemos dispuestos a perder, y más considerando el alto riesgo de esta operación.

Esta operación, si se ha llevado con cierta calma, YA HA SALIDO BIEN, pues duplicar valor en 5 sesiones nos da una margen de plusvalias suficiente para salir GANANDO sí o sí.

Mi experiencia en Gamesa, cuando tuvo el arranque desde mínimos, me llevo a entrar-salir demasiado rápido; entraba, subía un 10%, me acojonaba, escuchaba OPINIONES de que era mucha subida, que iba a corregir fuerte... y salía, hacia caja, y al dia siguiente otro +5% y volvía a entrar... al final te llevaba a estar una posición de constante riesgo, pues en toda subida, SIEMPRE hay una corrección, y si siempre estas entrando prácticamente en los máximos, te mantienes constantemente con una posición en la "cresta", lo cual te expone a que en cualquier corrección, caigas un 10%, y la misma presión que te lleva a hacer caja continuamente, te llevará a salir rápidamente con el miedo a perder lo ganado. El resultado final de tanta operativa, es que es muy fácil dejarse un alto % del margen de la subida entre comisiones y correcciones...

Esa experiencia a mi me sirvió para aprender a entrar, dejar cocinar, dejar reposar, relajar la euforia y mantener la cabeza más fría. El hecho de ahorrarme las comisiones de entrada-salida continua, me permite sacrificar ese mismo % en las propias correcciones, manteniéndome dentro de la posición, sin sobresaltos y con la tranquilidad que mi colchón es amplio, pues vienes con una posición desde muy atrás.
En global, las dos "operativas" pueden venir desde el mismo valor de entrada, pero la primera 'forma' de operar, te mantiene expuesto a constante riesgo y tensión, en cambio, la segunda es más tranquila y fría. Y el resultado final pocas veces es mejor con el primer modo de operar.

tan sólo mi experiencia, por si a alguien le puede servir...


----------



## Bucanero (21 Sep 2013)

Me suscribo en lineas generales a los que habéis dicho locojaen,1965, y bentox. Aunque reconozco que en mi caso la impulsividad me ha jugado malas pasadas. No estoy a vuestro nivel de control pero trato de llegar y aprender. Esto de la bolsa se parece casi a una filosofía de la vida en donde se ven a las claras tus facultades positivas y también las negativas. Para mi esta experiencia en los hilos de Depeche esta siendo muy instructivo. Un saludo y buen fin de semana todos.

---------- Post added 21-sep-2013 at 12:05 ----------

También añadir que gracias a los aportes de todos.


----------



## sapoconcho (21 Sep 2013)

Garrafón dijo:


> Hombre, moralmente sí.
> En otra página a petición de un forero, aconsejé públicamente mantener los pagarés de Bankia hasta su vencimiento y no malvenderlos en el mercado secundario, esto puede parecer ahora una obviedad pero en febrero del año pasado no estaba nada claro, no ya si se cobrarían el cupón a vencimiento sino si se llegaría a recuperar el principal, y estuve meses preocupado por el tema hasta que se resolvió en septiembre.
> Ahora imagino eso multiplicado por mil y me da vértigo.



Estas cosas a mí de recomendaciones en cosas tan importantes me dan mucho mal rollo. España es un país dónde te recordarán tus fracaso per secula seculorum... no igual tus éxitos.


----------



## BlueLaser (21 Sep 2013)

Al 120% de acuerdo. TODOS nosotros (algunos más que otros) debemos aprender a:

1- No invertir más de lo que podemos perder. Si no lo haces asi, el estrés que vas a sufrir no vale la pena, en serio, vuestro corazón y vuestra familia os lo agradecerán.

2- No jugar al intradia si todavia no sabemos gatear. Ya es suficiente con meternos en el corto plazo (pocas semanas) cuando la mayoria de la gente se mete a largo plazo (años).

3- Aprender algo de paciencia, recomiendo el zen. Si no os va el zen, os vais a la playa como Depeche u os la cascais (os haceis un dedito si hay alguna piba entre la audiencia de bolsa). Eso incluso cumpliendo con el punto 1, sino, no sufrais y saliros del juego.

4- Aprender algo de confianza, demostrada hasta ahora en 4 valores (Jazztel, Campofrio, Codere, Solaria) y, especialmente, RAZONADA y no como una intuicion o una prediccion de Sandro Rey . Pero es mas que evidente su demostracion del uso de AF y AT, incluyendo el uso de Elliot que es algo que considero un acierto.

5- Concienciarse de que si vamos a seguir con él, habra que aplicar los 4 puntos anteriores continuamente, porque sino le meteremos al pobre una presión inasumible (y no me salgais con "es que le pago" porque el pago que está planteando es de menos de un cafe diario, haced las cuentas y vereis como tengo razón)



locojaen dijo:


> En mi caso, mi posición en codere es de un 10% del capital destinado a bolsa; en acciones destino un 20% del capital disponible para 'inversiones'.
> 
> Tener un claro sistema de "money management" es vital para mantener a raya las emociones impulsivas que genera estar en bolsa. Esto permite mantener la tranquilidad necesaria para que, independientemente de como salga la operación, poder operar manteniendo el riesgo bajo control.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kamui (21 Sep 2013)

Lo que yo veo, y que incluso yo he hecho, es que hemos entrado con un capital cuando tenía un precio atractivo y que después, según subía, hemos aumentado posiciones en la escalada, de manera que las plusvalías se resienten aunque aún así han ido aumentando.

En mi caso tengo plusvalías aunque baje un pico, pero claro ya no son tan suculentas como pensar que subía ayer a 3€, y en cualquier caso tengo cubiertas pérdidas por plusvalías en otros valores.

En cualquier caso los consejos de Depeche son muy útiles y hay que estarle agradecido, y no hay que pedirle que acierte todo al 100%, porque eso no se puede.


----------



## Garrafón (21 Sep 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> En mi caso, mi posición en codere es de un 10% del capital destinado a bolsa; en acciones destino un 20% del capital disponible para 'inversiones'.
> 
> Tener un claro sistema de "money management" es vital para mantener a raya las emociones impulsivas que genera estar en bolsa. Esto permite mantener la tranquilidad necesaria para que, independientemente de como salga la operación, poder operar manteniendo el riesgo bajo control.
> 
> ...



Yo también entré en Gamesa en el subidón.
Hace años operaba como tú, entraba, salía, volvía a entrar...puro nervio, pero con los años te das cuenta que esa forma de operar no da beneficios.
En Gamesa he aplicado la máxima "cortar pérdidas y dejar correr beneficios", entré en 3,6€ y enterré bien el stop, un 20% por debajo, dada la gran volatilidad en esta acción y las periódicas barridas de stops de las manos fuertes.
Entré, fijé un stop y según la acción fue subiendo yo iba subiendo el stop, me saltó el stop en 5,80€ después de una corrección desde 6,50€ aprox, en esa salí del valor con unos beneficios de 17.000€.
Si llego a estar entrando y saliendo constantemente no habría ganado nada, estoy seguro.

Si Depeche llega a recomendar Gamesa cuando cotizaba en 1,30€, con todas las subidas y correcciones que ha tenido hasta llegar a los 5,97€ actuales, y recibe la misma presión que ahora con Codere, no aguanta frente al teclado ni dos meses.


----------



## malcom1986 (21 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Buenos días, comparto muchas de los comentarios que se han expuesto aquí, vaya por delante que si han habido roces entre foreros, por mi parte estén olvidados, pero hay cierta actitud de tutelar el foro diciendo que parece bien , si presiones, si dudas, que me parece que el único que esta autorizado es nuestro gurú Depeche, y es lo suficientemente inteligente, para de alguna forma moderar este foro con un comportamiento ejemplar, y es el mismo el que marca pautas, y en ningún caso ha dado cortes a foreros, poseo en mi caso precisamente me permito el lujo de preguntar mas directamente, sin intención de presionar, cuestiones que creo que son de interés dde todos, pues sino lo haría por privado, que me consta contesta todo. Y el a su criterio en algunos casos contesta esas dudas en otros no, como es normal, pero nadie se enfada con nadie.
> En un momento como este cuando nadie, es profesional dde estos asuntos esta embarcado en esta aventura, pues tienees de todo, el que es un histérico, como yo, el que le zurra la parienta como Metal 12, y todavía hay alguno que incluso puede dudar e Depeche, es por Depecha? Pues no es porque tiene pasta en juego.
> Con esto que quiero decir, que sin sentar cátedra, que no es mi intención, sin comprometer a nadie, creo que el hilo ha sido una muestra cojonudamente de participación de un montón de gente que nonos conocemos, y que flipamos con otra persona que tampoco conocemos, desde eel respeto, por esto yo pido disculpa a quien haya podido ofender en este foro, y aseguro que nunca me ha sentido ofendido, Depeche que este tranquilo que lo esta haciendo muy bien, y yo voy a cortar hasta que aparezca Depeche que realmente es el que marca pautas.........eso si aparece por lo menos el domingo noche para que cada uno analice su situación jodio, yo seguiré subiéndome por las paredes pero desde el silencio, hasta que aparezcas, y por supuesto no te enfades con nadie CRACK.



100% de acuerdo!!


----------



## Deshollinador (21 Sep 2013)

El mercado no es más que psicología de unos operadores contra otros, es un juego de suma 0. Unos ganan otros pierden. 

Yo con codere estaba dentro en 1.30, al ver que se acercaba el final del plazo para pagar a los bonistas decidí salir ( 5% de perdidas, y mala interpretación de la situación, me pudio las emociones ).

Lección: El mercado te enseña la salida contraria a la que realmente va a tomar de forma duradera luego más tarde, y eso suele ser una regla de oro. Por que ???? PARA ENGAÑARLE.

Estoy es un juego de pillos, y aquí les puedo asegurar que nadie puede acercarse al mercado pensando que es una asociación benefica de las hermanitas de la caridad.

Asuman que tendran operaciones también perdedoras. La clave está en como acertar con las ganadirás.

Bravo sensei!!!!, por saber interpretar las señales  

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## malcom1986 (21 Sep 2013)

Yo voy a hacer una pregunta de supernovato,
¿Porque si se "sabe" que va a llegar a 10€ la acción, dice que cuando llegue a 4,13 venderá y esperará a que baje para cargar?
¿Porque no es bueno aguantarlas desde el precio mas bajo?
Ya digo que soy un supernovato y seguro que tiene una explicación pero por mucho que le doy vueltas no le encuentro una explicación.

Por cierto yo me uno a aquellas personas que quieren darle una parte de sus beneficios a Depeche.

Muchas Gracias de antemano!

Muchas Gracias a Depeche, te estoy súper agradecido!


----------



## Mono Artico (21 Sep 2013)

malcom1986 dijo:


> Yo voy a hacer una pregunta de supernovato,
> ¿Porque si se "sabe" que va a llegar a 10€ la acción, dice que cuando llegue a 4,13 venderá y esperará a que baje para cargar?
> ¿Porque no es bueno aguantarlas desde el precio mas bajo?
> Ya digo que soy un supernovato y seguro que tiene una explicación pero por mucho que le doy vueltas no le encuentro una explicación.
> ...



Es una buena pregunta, supongo que será para recoger beneficios y no tener tanto tiempo bloqueado el dinero invertido, aunque si se sigue la regla de invertir el dinero que no se necesite y tener nervios de acero no debería ser problema el aguantar meses o años el subidón.


----------



## malcom1986 (21 Sep 2013)

Mono Artico dijo:


> Es una buena pregunta, supongo que será para recoger beneficios y no tener tanto tiempo bloqueado el dinero invertido, aunque si se sigue la regla de invertir el dinero que no se necesite y tener nervios de acero no debería ser problema el aguantar meses o años el subidón.



Es lo unico que se me ha ocurrido a mi, pero lo he preguntado por si hay algún otro motivo.
Haber si otro forero nos dice alguna otra explicación.

Gracias por tu respuesta!


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (21 Sep 2013)

malcom1986 dijo:


> Yo voy a hacer una pregunta de supernovato,
> ¿Porque si se "sabe" que va a llegar a 10€ la acción, dice que cuando llegue a 4,13 venderá y esperará a que baje para cargar?
> ¿Porque no es bueno aguantarlas desde el precio mas bajo?
> Ya digo que soy un supernovato y seguro que tiene una explicación pero por mucho que le doy vueltas no le encuentro una explicación.
> ...



Yo te voy a dar una respuesta de supernovato, por lo que o no es correcta o seguro que se puede mejorar.

Para empezar no *se sabe*, se cree o se considera que va a llegar a un punto determinado teniendo en cuenta unas tendencias, parecido a cuando bajas una cuesta sabes que si frenas tardaras algo en llegar a estar parado, pues en bolsa se usan esas tendencias, que además son comparadas con tendencias similares que se han producido a lo largo de la historia y en los miles de valores que habrá habido, además se toma en consideración también un analisis fundamental, como el que expone Depeche en el hilo "El motivo por el que invertí en Codere" para confirmar o no esa tendencia, si mañana hacen ilegales las apuestas por que sí, se hunde Codere y no llega ni a recuperar los 2.89

Lo de no es bueno aguantarlas desde el precio mas bajo porque en bolsa tienes que buscar una rentabilidad, y si la has conseguido vete, si te quedas corres el riesgo de que mañana hagan ilegales las apuestas. La avaricia rompe el saco, mas vale pajaro en mano que ciento volando, bueno, aplica los cientos de refranes que hay y ya verás que bien te va.

Que alguien me corrija que yo quiero aprender también


----------



## bentox (21 Sep 2013)

malcom1986 dijo:


> Yo voy a hacer una pregunta de supernovato,
> ¿Porque si se "sabe" que va a llegar a 10€ la acción, dice que cuando llegue a 4,13 venderá y esperará a que baje para cargar?
> ¿Porque no es bueno aguantarlas desde el precio mas bajo?
> Ya digo que soy un supernovato y seguro que tiene una explicación pero por mucho que le doy vueltas no le encuentro una explicación.
> ...



Yo también soy novato, pero creo que puede venir por la lección de ondas que nos explicó el otro día. Es posible que el movimiento hasta los 4,13 sea la primera onda, por lo que en la segunda tendrá que corregir hasta no se que punto, aprovechar esa bajada para cargar cerca del final de esta segunda onda correctiva o el principio de la tercera onda de subida.


También puedes pasar de estos movimientos e invertir a largo hasta los 10 y te olvidas de estar pendiente de si estas en una onda o en la otra.

un saludo


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Sep 2013)

malcom1986 dijo:


> Yo voy a hacer una pregunta de supernovato,
> ¿Porque si se "sabe" que va a llegar a 10€ la acción, dice que cuando llegue a 4,13 venderá y esperará a que baje para cargar?
> ¿Porque no es bueno aguantarlas desde el precio mas bajo?
> Ya digo que soy un supernovato y seguro que tiene una explicación pero por mucho que le doy vueltas no le encuentro una explicación.
> ...



Opción 1: Compras a 2€, vendes a 10€, beneficio 8€/acción.
Opción 2: Compras a 2€, vendes a 4€, compras a 3€, vendes a 10€, beneficio 11.3€/acción.


----------



## Duendek86 (21 Sep 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Opción 1: Compras a 2€, vendes a 10€, beneficio 8€/acción.
> Opción 2: Compras a 2€, vendes a 4€, compras a 3€, vendes a 10€, beneficio 11.3€/acción.



Yo mas que como una medida para aumentar beneficios los veo mas para "asegurar" lo que has conseguido hasta ese momento, y valorar cuando creas que ha llegado al punto mas bajo de la corrección si vuelves a entrar con todo o una parte dependiendo de como veas la situación. Piensa que lo mismo lo que crees que sera una corrección es un desplome imprevisto y la lías parda.

Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Yo mas que como una medida para aumentar beneficios los veo mas para "asegurar" lo que has conseguido hasta ese momento, y valorar cuando creas que ha llegado al punto mas bajo de la corrección si vuelves a entrar con todo o una parte dependiendo de como veas la situación. Piensa que lo mismo lo que crees que sera una corrección es un desplome imprevisto y la lías parda.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk



Pero es que si la corrección se transforma en desplome, ya no vuelves a comprar, porque tu predicción de 3€ se ha ido a tomar viento.

Yo simplemente respondía a la pregunta de porqué, bajo la hipótesis de que el precio será: 2-4-3-10, era ,mejor salirse y volver a cargar que quedarse dentro, que es lo que se preguntaba el forero autoconsiderado "novato".


----------



## Duendek86 (21 Sep 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Pero es que si la corrección se transforma en desplome, ya no vuelves a comprar, porque tu predicción de 3€ se ha ido a tomar viento.
> 
> Yo simplemente respondía a la pregunta de porqué, bajo la hipótesis de que el precio será: 2-4-3-10, era ,mejor salirse y volver a cargar que quedarse dentro, que es lo que se preguntaba el forero autoconsiderado "novato".



Si, a eso es a lo que me refiero yo también. Sin embargo en vez de vender antes de la corrección aguantas las acciones y la cosa se pone fea, te veras obligado a vender a un precio muy inferior y a comerte una buena parte del desplome.
En resumen, opinamos lo mismo pero desde distintos ángulos, yo lo veo mas como una forma de asegurar y tu como una forma de aumentar los beneficios. Ambos puntos de vista perfectamente validos claro 

Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Si, a eso es a lo que me refiero yo también. Sin embargo en vez de vender antes de la corrección aguantas las acciones y la cosa se pone fea, te veras obligado a vender a un precio muy inferior y a comerte una buena parte del desplome.
> En resumen, opinamos lo mismo pero desde distintos ángulos, yo lo veo mas como una forma de asegurar y tu como una forma de aumentar los beneficios. Ambos puntos de vista perfectamente validos claro



Cierto, supongo que en el fondo es como si en lugar de "planificar" la salida, simplemente actúas según te dicte un SP dinámico que vayas ajustando a medida que la acción sube.


----------



## Humim (21 Sep 2013)

Pues en mi caso, cuando lei las razones de porque Depeche recomendaba la acción me quede de piedra, se me erizó la piel, os lo juro era como si hubiera visto un milagroy se me hubiese aparecido la virgen de fatima la de Lourdes y todas juntas os lo juro, al dia siguiente el jueves por la mañana a las 9.00 puntalmente vendí las acciones que tenia metidas en el santander con un 14% de plusvalias mas o menos, y compre todo lo que pude de codere, el 90% de mi cash esta invertido en codere, cada centesima que sube gano 100 pavos, y viceversa, 10.000 acciones, tampoco es mucho, lo tengo asumido si lo pierdo mi nivel de vida no se resentiria en NADA, soy funcionario, cobro casi 2k al mes tengo mi vida resuelta economicamente y no tengo deudas, asi que por favor Depeche espero que aciertes, y me pego la forrada padre, por supuesto la ultima responsabilidad es mia.

Antes de invertir un pesamiento que se me paso por la cabeza es de un libro de warren buffet que dice si estas convencido de que una acción va a subir, invierte fuerte en ella, buffet es partidario de no diversificar , justo lo que he hecho yo espero tener suerte y creo que la voy a tener y todo va a ir bien, en mi vida habia visto unos beneficios como los que he visto el jueves y el viernes esto es in-creible, suerte a tod@s


----------



## Depeche (21 Sep 2013)

malcom1986 dijo:


> Yo voy a hacer una pregunta de supernovato,
> ¿Porque si se "sabe" que va a llegar a 10€ la acción, dice que cuando llegue a 4,13 venderá y esperará a que baje para cargar?
> ¿Porque no es bueno aguantarlas desde el precio mas bajo?
> Ya digo que soy un supernovato y seguro que tiene una explicación pero por mucho que le doy vueltas no le encuentro una explicación.
> ...



Te voy a responder brevemente, en 4 euros venderé posiblemente la mitad de mis acciones, con ello me aseguraré el estar invertido solamente con ganancias, el resto posiblemente lo mantenga a largo plazo, pero también decir que si lo hago es porque creo que tengo los conocimientos para poder coger el valor en su punto bueno de retroceso,ya que en ese nivel posiblemente tenga una onda de retroceso para luego seguir subiendo. Y por lo tanto de esta manera puedo aumentar el número de acciones en mi poder.
Te pondré un ejemplo básico para que me entiendas:
Tengo 100 acciones de una compañía que cotiza a 1, o sea, valor de 300 unidades.
Esta compañia sube a 4, o sea, valor de 400 unidades o euros.
Yo vendo la mitad porque pienso que va a retroceder hasta 3.
Si yo no hago nada cuando baje a 3 valdrá 300 y cuando suba a 5 valdrá 500.
Sin embargo con lo que yo hago resulta que:
Vendo la mitad, o sea que me guardo como beneficio 200(había empezado con 100)ya he guardado el dinero inicial más otro tanto, y tengo en mi poder 50 acciones a 3,por lo tanto 150 euros invertidos+200 en mi bolsillo. Entonces invierto 100 euros de los que tenía en mi bolsillo de la venta, y me guardo los otros 100, que es el dinero con el que empecé. 
Con los 100 euros que pongo para invertir a 3 euros puedo comprar 33 acciones más, por lo que tendré 50 acciones que no vendí+33 que acabo de comprar a 3 euros. Esto da un total de 83 acciones a precio de 3 euros=249 euros de valor de cartera.
Finalmente la acción sube a 5 euros. Si yo no hubiera hecho nada desde el principio tendría 100 acciones a 5 euros por valor de 500 euros.
De esta manera tendré 83 acciones a 5 euros cada una=415 euros de valor
Si a estos 415 euros de valor le sumo los 200 euros que tengo en el bolsillo de la venta que hice en su momento de la mitad de mis acciones,resultará que tengo en total si vendo a 5 euros 615 euros.
En resumidas cuentas, empecé con 100 euros,he terminado con 515 euros de beneficio,o sea,más de 5 veces más el valor inicial. 
Y encima he estado jugando durante gran parte de la inversión de gratis, ya que la inversión inicial la tenía cubierta con las ganancias de mi venta de la mitad, encima he podido tener liquidez para invertir si lo deseaba esos 200 euros en otro valor.

No se si me he explicado bien,espero que se me haya entendido.


----------



## malcom1986 (21 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Te voy a responder brevemente, en 4 euros venderé posiblemente la mitad de mis acciones, con ello me aseguraré el estar invertido solamente con ganancias, el resto posiblemente lo mantenga a largo plazo, pero también decir que si lo hago es porque creo que tengo los conocimientos para poder coger el valor en su punto bueno de retroceso,ya que en ese nivel posiblemente tenga una onda de retroceso para luego seguir subiendo. Y por lo tanto de esta manera puedo aumentar el número de acciones en mi poder.
> Te pondré un ejemplo básico para que me entiendas:
> Tengo 100 acciones de una compañía que cotiza a 1, o sea, valor de 300 unidades.
> Esta compañia sube a 4, o sea, valor de 400 unidades o euros.
> ...



Muchísimas Gracias por la explicación y por todo, ahora lo tengo más que claro!
Gracias de verdad crack!


----------



## begginer (21 Sep 2013)

Otra forma de verlo es:
"más vale pájaro en mano que........"

Si tienes 100 compradas a 2, vendes a 4 y compras a 3, acabas con el mismo número de acciones pero con 100 € en el bolsillo. Lo que pase más adelante quién lo sabe, lo importante es asegurar beneficios.

¿Qué crees que es mejor: la posibilidad de ganar un 100% en una sola operación arriesgando todo o ir recogiendo plusvalías aunque sea en tandas de 25%?

Edito: se me ha adelantado depeche explicándolo como dios manda. Mi explicación ha quedado muy cutre :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Arrebonico (21 Sep 2013)

Dejo esto, por si sirve de ayuda al maestro:







(**) Este dato incluye la suma, a la fecha de referencia, de las posiciones individuales declaradas (superiores al 0,5%) más el total de las posiciones superiores al 0,2% e inferiores al 0,5%. La serie sólo refleja las posiciones que se encontraban declaradas a cada fecha y, por tanto, no se recalcula por eventuales modificaciones posteriores o incorporaciones extraordinarias de notificaciones de posiciones a fecha anterior a la de cada agregación.


----------



## begginer (21 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Te voy a responder brevemente, en 4 euros venderé posiblemente la mitad de mis acciones, con ello me aseguraré el estar invertido solamente con ganancias, el resto posiblemente lo mantenga a largo plazo, pero también decir que si lo hago es porque creo que tengo los conocimientos para poder coger el valor en su punto bueno de retroceso,ya que en ese nivel posiblemente tenga una onda de retroceso para luego seguir subiendo. Y por lo tanto de esta manera puedo aumentar el número de acciones en mi poder.
> Te pondré un ejemplo básico para que me entiendas:
> Tengo 100 acciones de una compañía que cotiza a 1, o sea, valor de 300 unidades.
> Esta compañia sube a 4, o sea, valor de 400 unidades o euros.
> ...



Un par de apuntes: después de vender la mitad de tus acciones a 4 (50x4=200€), te quedan 50 acciones y 200 €, de los cuales coges 100€ para comprar 33 acciones más a 3€, con lo que te quedan 83 acciones y 100€ (inversión inicial); al vender las 83 acciones x 4€= 415€ + 100€ de inversión inicial=515€ y tú indicas que son 615€. El concepto es el mismo pero las ganancias son menores. 

Creo que es así pero puedo estar equivocado.


----------



## madruga (21 Sep 2013)

Interesante artículo:

Codere da esquinazo a la quiebra y se dispara un 145% en una semana

Los analistas tenían descontado el concurso de acreedores en el precio de la acción hace unas semanas. El pago del pasado domingo, eliminó dicho descuento y, entre otras razones, por eso está subiendo


----------



## BlueLaser (21 Sep 2013)

Pues yo podría valorar en 100 € el intangible de "jugar con el dinero de otro" 

Por eso yo he recogido unos pocos beneficios en Codere, los suficientes para sentirme seguro de que, salvo la debacle, no voy a perder nada en ese valor.

---------- Post added 21-sep-2013 at 21:54 ----------




madruga dijo:


> Interesante artículo:
> 
> Codere da esquinazo a la quiebra y se dispara un 145% en una semana
> 
> *Los analistas tenían descontado* el concurso de acreedores en el precio de la acción hace unas semanas. El pago del pasado domingo, eliminó dicho descuento y, entre otras razones, por eso está subiendo



Que analistos, los que desaconsejaban meterse en un valor destinado a bajar a los infiernos y llevarse a todos nosotros con ellos? Pabernosmatao!  Yo a toro pasado soy capaz de escribir cosas parecidas, que de tanto leer al final uno ya se queda con el lenguaje y las palabras clave...


----------



## madruga (21 Sep 2013)

Jajajajajjaja!!!!!

Analistos muchos, analista solo Depeche.


----------



## MarioConde (21 Sep 2013)

Entonces para que nos vaya quedando claro, ¿sería de tontos no entrar en Codere el lunes para aquellos que no tenemos participación en la empresa a día de hoy?


----------



## BlueLaser (21 Sep 2013)

MarioConde dijo:


> Entonces para que nos vaya quedando claro, ¿sería de tontos no entrar en Codere el lunes para aquellos que no tenemos participación en la empresa a día de hoy?



Eso lo sabe mejor Depeche, yo no tengo claro si bajara en una correccion y podras entrar o abrirá al alza y no lo pillarás, la verdad...


----------



## NaNDeTe (21 Sep 2013)

Pues ya dijo que esto tira pa'riba hasta el 4,13 por lo menos, osea que aun queda pero claro esto no es como las matematicas.


----------



## yogurtero (21 Sep 2013)

MarioConde dijo:


> Entonces para que nos vaya quedando claro, ¿sería de tontos no entrar en Codere el lunes para aquellos que no tenemos participación en la empresa a día de hoy?



Ha dicho bien claro que el lunes se abre con gap alcista.

Y también ha dicho bien claro sus objetivos a futuro.

Incluso ha dicho día y cifra de máximo.

No podéis pretender que repita a todos lo mismo continuamente, tenéis que entenderlo y leer con atención, porque todo esto ya se ha comentado 

Por supuesto, si esto fueran matemáticas, vendíamos todos el coche, el piso y pedíamos un crédito.

Pero no lo es.

Depeche ya ha hecho ganar a mucha gente mucho dinero. Y también se ha explicado que la táctica no era intradía.


----------



## Chila (22 Sep 2013)

yogurtero dijo:


> Ha dicho bien claro que el lunes se abre con gap alcista.
> 
> Y también ha dicho bien claro sus objetivos a futuro.
> 
> ...




Yo también creo que ha quedado muy clarito.


----------



## Depeche (22 Sep 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...egar-a-40-dolares-de-abril-8.html#post9943338

Este es para mi me acierto más espectacular,con 7 meses de antelación acerté que la plata llegaría a 40 dolares en abril del 2011, cuando cotizaba a 20 dolares.


----------



## Machacator (22 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...egar-a-40-dolares-de-abril-8.html#post9943338
> 
> Este es para mi me acierto más espectacular,con 7 meses de antelación acerté que la plata llegaría a 40 dolares en abril del 2011, cuando cotizaba a 20 dolares.



Vaya, esa es buena.


Imagino que en "el futuro blog" (deberías dejar el nombre ya así) ¿harás recomendaciones sobre otros tipos de mercados?


----------



## Machacator (22 Sep 2013)

Buenos días,

me gustaría compartir y saber tu opinión Depeche, bueno...y la de todos claro; sobre esto:








La verdad es que da cosquillas pensar que va en contra de lo que has previsto ....pero, creo que (muy humildemente) la leche el lunes va a ser buena.

Estoy buscando que me corrijan, en todo momento quiero aprender así que por favor tomadlo como lo que es....una práctica.

Lo que creo ver es lo siguiente (*para la semana que viene ojo*):
La divergencia no se recupera, es más, parece que va a caer más. (flechita roja inferior)
El macd ha cruzado la señal (flecha roja superior) y también cruzó el eje a última hora sin ninguna gana de cambiar tendencia.


Un síntoma de que confío más en tu análisis que en el mío es que no pienso poner ninguna orden, pero me gustaría saber qué hay de malo en mi análisis que haga que la previsión de abrir al alza y luego corregir no sea del todo correcta y que sin embargo el pensar que abriremos a la baja y que quizá recuperemos más tarde, pero no sin antes quedarnos en ¿1,75?, no va muy desencaminado.

¿Es posible que peque de ser un sistema sólo útil más a largo plazo y que sea pronto para analizar esto?
¿Es posible que al ser viernes no haya que obedecer un cambio de tendencia así?

Gracias por los consejos!!


----------



## adivino (22 Sep 2013)

yo me uno al club. mañana entro con 10000 acciones. a ver que pasa...


----------



## creative (22 Sep 2013)

adivino dijo:


> yo me uno al club. mañana entro con 10000 acciones. a ver que pasa...



Reparte con SLR que si la ue tira la reforma energitica y el año termina con beneficio se disparara a po los 4 euros.


----------



## adivino (22 Sep 2013)

creative dijo:


> Reparte con SLR que si la ue tira la reforma energitica y el año termina con beneficio se disparara a po los 4 euros.



Hecho. Gracias


----------



## NaNDeTe (22 Sep 2013)

creative dijo:


> Reparte con SLR que si la ue tira la reforma energitica y el año termina con beneficio se disparara a po los 4 euros.



Creo que es el dia 14 de noviembre cuando dan los resultados economicos de la empresa. Hay fecha para el dictamen de la UE sobre la reforma?


----------



## kitos84 (22 Sep 2013)

Yo creo que todo el mundo confia y el nerviosismo solo es debido a estas cosas...en las que me incluyó en algunas:

Depender de alguien que nos guía.
El querer entrar intradia y no cúa do se indica.
Arriesgar mas de lo que se debe.

De momento solo puedo agradecer todo lo que estáis haciendo todos aportando vuestras opiniones y a de peche por mojarse de esta forma. Hasta ahora solo he tenido beneficios con el y no podría dudar...solo he cometido si se puede llamar fallo, a cargar mas a 2.45 algo demás,que con esta bajadita me lleva unas buenas plusvalías...pero hay que estar tranquilos.

Yo me pregunto si a la hora de meter se prodria añadir siempre un grado de confianza para saber cuanto arriesgar? No se si valdría de algo para los que no nos enteramos. Gracias a todos


----------



## Humim (22 Sep 2013)

Buf pues yo estoy cagado a ver como abre mañana la acción, y eso que tengo un 30% de plusvalias espero que no se nos vaya a los infiernos la acción, uf ay uf


----------



## Cordoba (22 Sep 2013)

Bueno pues lo prome todo es deuda, he aguantado hasta domingo noche, eso si scasi din uñas,a ver que nos depara mañana la jornada, sigo confiando en el asesoramiento de Depeche, y la verdad es que si te paras a analizar, no se que es lo que nos hace dudar, cuando hasta aquí, nos ha hecho triunfar como el avecrem.espero que no se nos haga muy larga la espera, evidentemente la intriga será la apertura, que yo creo que es donde mas riesgos se tienen.
Saludos.


----------



## merkax (22 Sep 2013)

Tenemos estrategia a unas semanas vista, no entiendo como os ponéis nerviosos por una apertura.


----------



## kitos84 (22 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Bueno pues lo prome todo es deuda, he aguantado hasta domingo noche, eso si scasi din uñas,a ver que nos depara mañana la jornada, sigo confiando en el asesoramiento de Depeche, y la verdad es que si te paras a analizar, no se que es lo que nos hace dudar, cuando hasta aquí, nos ha hecho triunfar como el avecrem.espero que no se nos haga muy larga la espera, evidentemente la intriga será la apertura, que yo creo que es donde mas riesgos se tienen.
> Saludos.



Bueno, pues el segundo paso es aguantar sin ver la bolsa hasta octubre...tranquilo que puedo hablar por mi también. A lo mejor la alegría es mucho mayor

Saludos


----------



## NaNDeTe (22 Sep 2013)

merkax dijo:


> Tenemos estrategia a unas semanas vista, no entiendo como os ponéis nerviosos por una apertura.



Yo ya dije que es normal ver velas rojas durante un proceso de subida, pero tambien hay que pensar que esto no es BBVA ni Repsol, es un chicharron como la copa de un pino y es normal tambien tener algo de temor. Yo mientras no baje de 180, no tengo mierito, 1,60 es mi SL mental pero porque es mi precio medio de adquisicion.


----------



## BlueLaser (22 Sep 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Yo ya dije que es normal ver velas rojas durante un proceso de subida, pero tambien hay que pensar que esto no es BBVA ni Repsol, es un chicharron como la copa de un pino y es normal tambien tener algo de temor. Yo mientras no baje de 180, no tengo mierito, 1,60 es mi SL mental pero porque es mi precio medio de adquisicion.



Velas rojas...
Velas verdes...

El problema es si aparecen velas negras


----------



## Hastebol (22 Sep 2013)

aun teniendo la típica intranquilidad por como abríra mañana la bolsa.......
las experiencias de esta semana gracias a Depeche me permitirán dormir muuuyyy tranquilo


----------



## Cordoba (22 Sep 2013)

Depeche hijo ven y arropamos, y cantarnos una nana, que estamos en el sobre y necesitamos que nos den las buenas noches. Modo coña claro


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Depeche hijo ven y arropamos, y cantarnos una nana, que estamos en el sobre y necesitamos que nos den las buenas noches. Modo coña claro



Para ese nivel de "coaching" va a tener que cobrar un plus


----------



## Cordoba (23 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Para ese nivel de "coaching" va a tener que cobrar un plus



Jajajajaja:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Jajajajaja:XX::XX::XX::XX:



Sí..., sí..., tu ríete..., que creo que más de uno lo pagaría..., y no miro a nadie :fiufiu:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (23 Sep 2013)

creative dijo:


> Reparte con SLR que si la ue tira la reforma energitica y el año termina con beneficio se disparara a po los 4 euros.



que es SLR ? 

Creo que me he perdido algo


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> que es SLR ?
> 
> Creo que me he perdido algo



SLR es Solaria

Todos los valores tienen su acrónimo. Codere creo que es CDR y Campofrio creo es CPF, Telefonica es TEF, etc etc etc


----------



## determinista (23 Sep 2013)

es solaria

---------- Post added 23-sep-2013 at 00:49 ----------

me espera una muy buena en quabit mañana y demas dias


----------



## Humim (23 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Velas rojas...
> Velas verdes...
> 
> El problema es si aparecen velas negras




cabrónnnn , velas negras dice los piratas... :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Depeche (23 Sep 2013)

Estad tranquilos, mañana estoy casi seguro de que abrirá al alza.
Yo voy a ver si duermo algo,que estoy destrozado,mucha faena con el tema de leer y contestar mensajes,pasar emails a la base de datos, comprobar ingresos realizados por futuros suscriptores, y meterlo en la base de datos,etc. Un trabajo de chinos.

Espero no quedarme dormido para la apertura.


----------



## Kamui (23 Sep 2013)

Comenzamos la sesión.

La preapertura de momento, y según ING, está en 2,25.


----------



## NaNDeTe (23 Sep 2013)

Yo hoy creo que toca ligera velita roja, con el macd a la baja en velas de 1h y la forma de la velita del viernes.. una subida tan rapida y potente no es sano, tiene que relajar un poco si no mayor sera la ostia luego.


----------



## Arrebonico (23 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Comenzamos la sesión.
> 
> La preapertura de momento, y según ING, está en 2,25.



¿Dónde lo miras exactamente? Tengo el tiempo real contratado, y no lo veo.


----------



## Kamui (23 Sep 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> ¿Dónde lo miras exactamente? Tengo el tiempo real contratado, y no lo veo.



En el cuadro de los valores, nada más entrar en el broker, sin hacer nada más.


----------



## ptbrudy (23 Sep 2013)

Esto se anima y sube. Depeche no falla


----------



## Metal12 (23 Sep 2013)

Buenos días, vamos a ver que tal se nos da el día.....

Ya va por 2,40€ y subiendo

Apertura 2,28€


----------



## Kamui (23 Sep 2013)

Oh, 2,45.

Así, que empiece subiendo.

Solaria en plano si a alguien le interesa.


----------



## NaNDeTe (23 Sep 2013)

La que va inspirada hoy es quabit, seguida de codere


----------



## Depeche (23 Sep 2013)

Buenos días amigos, me encanta que los planes salgan bien! Jejeje.


----------



## NaNDeTe (23 Sep 2013)

Precios objetivo de hoy para Codere Solaria y Campofrio?


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Precios objetivo de hoy para Codere Solaria y Campofrio?



Que no estamos jugando intradia!!! 

Tomaos todos una tila (o dos, o tres) :


----------



## Humim (23 Sep 2013)

2.57 esto marcha, gogogogogo ale me voy al sobre a ver si duermo algo mas.. :fiufiu::fiufiu::rolleye::rolleye:8:8::cook:ehhhehhh


----------



## Kamui (23 Sep 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Precios objetivo de hoy para Codere Solaria y Campofrio?



Yo prefiero no saber precio objetivo, que pasa como el viernes. Yo con saber tendencia y estrategia...

Eso si, Solaria baja. Alguien sabe cuándo podría pronunciarse la UE sobre el Decreto sobre la autogeneración de energía?


----------



## metalero (23 Sep 2013)

buenos dias a todos! por lo que veo ni en findesemana descansais... jejeje

tranquilos que depeche nos ha dado ya las pautas!


----------



## Asdasd (23 Sep 2013)

Depeche, para los que todavía hoy no hemos entrado en Codere, ¿en qué cotización recomiendas entrar?


----------



## NaNDeTe (23 Sep 2013)

menudo volumen llevamos hoy, mas de medio K en menos de 1h y distribuyendo


----------



## Duendek86 (23 Sep 2013)

2.37€ 09:49 
Si no recuerdo mal el viernes se hablo de que hoy abriria al alza para ir bajando hasta el cierre del viernes para despues subir no? Si yo tuviera que entrar ahora apuntaria al 2.3 o similar para entrar, pero mejor espera a opiniones mas expertas


----------



## determinista (23 Sep 2013)

0,096 en quabit , que me corroooo

---------- Post added 23-sep-2013 at 09:55 ----------

ay ay ay ay 0,098


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

determinista dijo:


> 0,096 en quabit , que me corroooo



Pues no ensucies el hilo y abrete uno propio, porque ya me diras de que nos sirve saber que tienes que cambiarte los calzoncillos.


----------



## Asdasd (23 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> 2.37€ 09:49
> Si no recuerdo mal el viernes se hablo de que hoy abriria al alza para ir bajando hasta el cierre del viernes para despues subir no? Si yo tuviera que entrar ahora apuntaria al 2.3 o similar para entrar, pero mejor espera a opiniones mas expertas



Para los que todavía no hemos entrado, ¿alguien nos puede confirmar mínimos previstos para hoy?


----------



## determinista (23 Sep 2013)

perdon perdon. Por cierto gran foro este, y por lo que he leido gran gente tambien, un saludo


----------



## Duendek86 (23 Sep 2013)

2.4€ 10:03 Aguantando un ratito ya asi.


----------



## Kamui (23 Sep 2013)

Bajando a 2,33


----------



## Duendek86 (23 Sep 2013)

2.20 € 10:16


----------



## NaNDeTe (23 Sep 2013)

Recortando el mastil que se ha marcao a la apertura... veremos si pega un fuerte rebote o un movimiento lateral.

EDIT. pues nada ha roto el soporte de 2,26


----------



## Kamui (23 Sep 2013)

Ahora empieza a asustarse la gente, en rojo hasta 2,20.


----------



## Cordoba (23 Sep 2013)

Que hacemos, me entra el canguelo


----------



## NaNDeTe (23 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Ahora empieza a asustarse la gente, en rojo hasta 2,20.



Yo asustarme nada, yo ya estaba concienciado de que hoy podriamos tener vela roja, lo unico que me inquieta es en que precio volver a entrar xD


----------



## Rcn7 (23 Sep 2013)

De momento se cumplen las previsiones... apertura al alza, ahora recorte, para luego volver a despuntar!


----------



## RuiKi84 (23 Sep 2013)

Estan barriendo Stop, han movido el valor en las dos direcciones, :no: , hay que aguantar!!


----------



## MarioConde (23 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Ahora empieza a asustarse la gente, en rojo hasta 2,20.



Que se asusten, a ver si podemos entrar los más rezagados. Confianza en el valor, se ha doblado en apenas unas sesiones, no puede seguir un movimiento vertical a la perfección.


----------



## Cordoba (23 Sep 2013)

bueno depeche como los grandes artistas, es el momento de salir.


----------



## ptbrudy (23 Sep 2013)

Pues si que ha dado bajon ahora


----------



## Duendek86 (23 Sep 2013)

ha tocado 2.17 hace un poco, ahora 2.21 y parece que se estabiliza... ahi, tirando a los stop loss, a ver como evoluciona, pero de momento yo tranki  en principio sigue el plan.


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

Repito: Estamos a intradia o esperamos a que llegue a los 4€?


----------



## latonga (23 Sep 2013)

"relaxing cup of cafe con leche" chicos!!!!!


----------



## Duendek86 (23 Sep 2013)

2,24€ 10:38 up up up xD


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Sep 2013)

A ver, si se esta cumpliendo a la perfeccion lo que dijo depeche: apertura al alza para luego caer hasta estos valores y luego acabar con ligera subida. No lo mireis cada 5 minutos porque os vais a volver locos. El objetivo son 4.13, pues tranquilos ya llegará.


----------



## Kamui (23 Sep 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> A ver, si se esta cumpliendo a la perfeccion lo que dijo depeche: apertura al alza para luego caer hasta estos valores y luego acabar con ligera subida. No lo mireis cada 5 minutos porque os vais a volver locos. El objetivo son 4.13, pues tranquilos ya llegará.



Lo que está esperando todo el mundo es la subida esa


----------



## Duendek86 (23 Sep 2013)

2,20€ 10:42 parece que va mas o menos plano ahora.


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> A ver, si se esta cumpliendo a la perfeccion lo que dijo depeche: apertura al alza para luego caer hasta estos valores y luego acabar con ligera subida. No lo mireis cada 5 minutos porque os vais a volver locos. El objetivo son 4.13, pues tranquilos ya llegará.



Y sino le meteis unos miles de euretes, activais el efecto llamada y lo disparais vosotros mismos 

(mode imitation of lion calling gaceles OFF)


----------



## Duendek86 (23 Sep 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> A ver, si se esta cumpliendo a la perfeccion lo que dijo depeche: apertura al alza para luego caer hasta estos valores y luego acabar con ligera subida. No lo mireis cada 5 minutos porque os vais a volver locos. El objetivo son 4.13, pues tranquilos ya llegará.



Hombre, abra que mirar para saber si sigue la linea marcada xDD si te pegas la mañana sin mirar y cuando lo haces ves 1.2 lo mismo te da un jamacuco xD


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (23 Sep 2013)

Dejad que baje un poco, así los rezagados nos metemos


----------



## Duendek86 (23 Sep 2013)

2.12€ 10:51


----------



## kitos84 (23 Sep 2013)

Bueno yo he arreglado el error que cometí la semana pasada,por loa euforia...vendi todo a 2.50 a primera hora sacando plusvalías. Ahora entrare con algo que me deje tranquilo pase lo que pase. Debería bajar mucho para quedarme a pre. Según lo que se dijo todo se esta cumpliendo a la perfección. Seria buen momento para comprar algo no?


----------



## Baki (23 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Repito: Estamos a intradia o esperamos a que llegue a los 4€?



Alguien tenia que decirlo.....


----------



## Kamui (23 Sep 2013)

Bajando a 2,06. El otro día puse SL a 2,10, pero sólo era para el Viernes pasado.

Y Solaria también bajando.


----------



## Depeche (23 Sep 2013)

Voy de puto culo, siento no haber posteado hasta ahora en este rato.
Solo diré una cosa,tranquilidad, es bajada sana, punto donde debe finalizar esta corrección es en 2,05 euros, ahí voy a meter otra orden de compra.
Aquí teneis un ejemplo de que nunca hay que dejar stop-loss puestos,ya que los barren.
Tranquilos que seguimos en tendencia alcista y está todo controlado.


----------



## Duendek86 (23 Sep 2013)

2.06€ 10:58


----------



## kitos84 (23 Sep 2013)

2.06 :no::no:


----------



## Duendek86 (23 Sep 2013)

2.11€ 11:01


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Voy de puto culo, siento no haber posteado hasta ahora en este rato.
> Solo diré una cosa,tranquilidad, *es bajada sana*, punto donde debe finalizar esta corrección es en 2,05 euros, ahí voy a meter otra orden de compra.
> Aquí teneis un ejemplo de que nunca hay que dejar stop-loss puestos,ya que los barren.
> Tranquilos que seguimos en tendencia alcista y está todo controlado.



Me partooooo :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Duendek86 (23 Sep 2013)

2.12€ 11:07


----------



## Robopoli (23 Sep 2013)

A mi me da que va a cerrar el gap del viernes a 2€ pero Dios dirá y sobre todo los que tenéis tiempo de real y no la cosa esta de Selfbank que va con 15 minutos de retraso.


----------



## kitos84 (23 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Voy de puto culo, siento no haber posteado hasta ahora en este rato.
> Solo diré una cosa,tranquilidad, es bajada sana, punto donde debe finalizar esta corrección es en 2,05 euros, ahí voy a meter otra orden de compra.
> Aquí teneis un ejemplo de que nunca hay que dejar stop-loss puestos,ya que los barren.
> Tranquilos que seguimos en tendencia alcista y está todo controlado.



Aquí es donde me pierdo...ya que no se de cuanto es la compra. Un % respecto a la primera compra. Si llevases imagina 1000 titulos desde 1.18, cuantas comprarias a 2.05? Un20%mas, un 50%? O no tiene nada que ver... Lo pregunto a todos


----------



## Jorkomboi (23 Sep 2013)

kitos84 dijo:


> Aquí es donde me pierdo...ya que no se de cuanto es la compra. Un % respecto a la primera compra. Si llevases imagina 1000 titulos desde 1.18, *cuantas comprarias a 2.05? Un20%mas, un 50%? O no tiene nada que ver... *Lo pregunto a todos



Eres tu y solo tu el que decide cuanto quiere/puede invertir.


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

kitos84 dijo:


> Aquí es donde me pierdo...ya que no se de cuanto es la compra. Un % respecto a la primera compra. Si llevases imagina 1000 titulos desde 1.18, cuantas comprarias a 2.05? Un20%mas, un 50%? O no tiene nada que ver... Lo pregunto a todos



Depende de tu capital para bolsa.
Depende de tu porcentaje de riesgo.
Depende de tu confianza en el valor.
No existe ninguna formula exacta.


----------



## kitos84 (23 Sep 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Eres tu y solo tu el que decide cuanto quiere/puede invertir.



Si ya....pero eso en la primera inversión. En mi caso X "lo que yo quería arriesgar"...pero después,si recompras, se basa en la primera compra o no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## Cordoba (23 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Me partooooo :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



por que te descojonas? no lo compartes o que? yo con esta bajada pierdo el sentido del humor. es broma, pero no lo he entendido.


----------



## Duendek86 (23 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> por que te descojonas? no lo compartes o que? yo con esta bajada pierdo el sentido del humor. es broma, pero no lo he entendido.



Creo que se refiere a que estamos todos con la adrenalina a tope, 200 pulsaciones por minto... y Depeche todo pancho y tranquilo


----------



## kitos84 (23 Sep 2013)

Se acerca al mínimo de hoy...dejo orden echa. A ver si entra


----------



## Kamui (23 Sep 2013)

Y para cuándo el rebote?


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> por que te descojonas? no lo compartes o que? yo con esta bajada pierdo el sentido del humor. es broma, pero no lo he entendido.



Tio, me parto y la causa la he resaltado, en verde y a tamaño de rompetechos, es la expresion de Depeche de "son bajadas sanas". 

Primero porque el tio responde, tan pancho, que no hay problema, pero segundo y para mi mas importante, por usar una expresion que al menos hasta ahora no habia llegado al mundo de la bolsa, aunque si en otros hilos de burbuja (el atico, la guarde, etc) o en el foro enemigo ese de los autos de choque


----------



## Bucanero (23 Sep 2013)

Bueno, me he animado y he dado una orden de 700 acciones a 2.08 y me ha entrado. Si Depeche compra yo también aunque sea poco. jejeje. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Cordoba (23 Sep 2013)

bluelaser dijo:


> tio, me parto y la causa la he resaltado, en verde y a tamaño de rompetechos, es la expresion de depeche de "son bajadas sanas".
> 
> Primero porque el tio responde, tan pancho, que no hay problema, pero segundo y para mi mas importante, por usar una expresion que al menos hasta ahora no habia llegado al mundo de la bolsa, aunque si en otros hilos de burbuja (el atico, la guarde, etc) o en el foro enemigo ese de los autos de choque :d



))):s:s:s:s:s:s


----------



## ptbrudy (23 Sep 2013)

Esto se ha quedado esabilizado a 2,10. No se si entrar con mas supongo que si.


----------



## Depeche (23 Sep 2013)

Nunca he visto una acción iniciar su ciclo alcista tan a la perfección, lo está haciendo de libro,lo tengo controladísimo y sé perfectamente en que punto estamos.
No me voy a extender,os prometo que el ejemplo de Codere lo utilizaré a los que estéis apuntados en mi futura pagina web/blog para enseñaros como se forma un ciclo alcista.
No lo voy a decir por aquí en abierto, pero solo digo una cosa.
Hoy quizá cerremos en 2,50 euros. No es seguro,pero si que se que en 2,05 euros hemos hecho el movimiento 16(sobre 89 que tiene el ciclo alcista completo),estamos en la onda número 4(de corrección),se que a muchos os va a sonar a chino,pero ya os enseñaré y lo entenderéis perfectamente dentro de unos días. El movimiento 17 que es el próximo llevará el valor a 2,50 euros no se si hoy o mañana,pero ese es el movimiento siguiente.


----------



## rory (23 Sep 2013)

¿Las ondas de corrección también son 5?


----------



## Bucanero (23 Sep 2013)

JEJEJE A mi me suena a chino lo de las ondas pero poco a poco iré entendiendo. Un saludo san Depeche. jeje.


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Nunca he visto una acción iniciar su ciclo alcista tan a la perfección, lo está haciendo de libro,lo tengo controladísimo y sé perfectamente en que punto estamos.
> No me voy a extender,os prometo que el ejemplo de Codere lo utilizaré a los que estéis apuntados en mi futura pagina web/blog para enseñaros como se forma un ciclo alcista.
> No lo voy a decir por aquí en abierto, pero solo digo una cosa.
> Hoy quizá cerremos en 2,50 euros. No es seguro,pero si que se que en 2,05 euros hemos hecho el movimiento 16(sobre 89 que tiene el ciclo alcista completo),estamos en la onda número 4(de corrección),se que a muchos os va a sonar a chino,pero ya os enseñaré y lo entenderéis perfectamente dentro de unos días. El movimiento 17 que es el próximo llevará el valor a 2,50 euros no se si hoy o mañana,pero ese es el movimiento siguiente.



Solo dos cositas:

1- A mi despiertame en el nº 89 para ir saliendo 

2- Me se de algunos (y no señalo a Córdoba porque dicen que señalar es de mala educancia) que no aguantaran del 16 al 89 sin un triple by-pass y un gotero de tila ::


----------



## Kamui (23 Sep 2013)

Yo entre que no termina de subir y la bajada que está metiendo Solaria no llevo una mañana relajada.


----------



## Hastebol (23 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Nunca he visto una acción iniciar su ciclo alcista tan a la perfección, lo está haciendo de libro,lo tengo controladísimo y sé perfectamente en que punto estamos.
> No me voy a extender,os prometo que el ejemplo de Codere lo utilizaré a los que estéis apuntados en mi futura pagina web/blog para enseñaros como se forma un ciclo alcista.
> No lo voy a decir por aquí en abierto, pero solo digo una cosa.
> Hoy quizá cerremos en 2,50 euros. No es seguro,pero si que se que en 2,05 euros hemos hecho el movimiento 16(sobre 89 que tiene el ciclo alcista completo),estamos en la onda número 4(de corrección),se que a muchos os va a sonar a chino,pero ya os enseñaré y lo entenderéis perfectamente dentro de unos días. El movimiento 17 que es el próximo llevará el valor a 2,50 euros no se si hoy o mañana,pero ese es el movimiento siguiente.



impaciente por aprender de tus enseñanzas maestro


----------



## nimind (23 Sep 2013)

Hoy se podía haber hecho hasta intradía


----------



## canyonero (23 Sep 2013)

modo Aprendiendo On ienso:


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (23 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Nunca he visto una acción iniciar su ciclo alcista tan a la perfección, lo está haciendo de libro,lo tengo controladísimo y sé perfectamente en que punto estamos.
> No me voy a extender,os prometo que el ejemplo de Codere lo utilizaré a los que estéis apuntados en mi futura pagina web/blog para enseñaros como se forma un ciclo alcista.
> No lo voy a decir por aquí en abierto, pero solo digo una cosa.
> Hoy quizá cerremos en 2,50 euros. No es seguro,pero si que se que en 2,05 euros hemos hecho el movimiento 16(sobre 89 que tiene el ciclo alcista completo),estamos en la onda número 4(de corrección),se que a muchos os va a sonar a chino,pero ya os enseñaré y lo entenderéis perfectamente dentro de unos días. El movimiento 17 que es el próximo llevará el valor a 2,50 euros no se si hoy o mañana,pero ese es el movimiento siguiente.



Ansioso de empezar a aprender 8:


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Yo entre que no termina de subir y la bajada que está metiendo Solaria no llevo una mañana relajada.



Ade+ de clases sobre Elliot, serán necesarias clases de meditación y aprendizaje de paciencia, sino no vamos a durar ni la quinta parte de un ciclo alcista 

Aparte que con tanto controlar mensajes parecemos alguien controlando si su pareja ha leido o no el ultimo whatsap :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Kamui (23 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Ade+ de clases sobre Elliot, serán necesarias clases de meditación y aprendizaje de paciencia, sino no vamos a durar ni la quinta parte de un ciclo alcista
> 
> Aparte que con tanto controlar mensajes parecemos alguien controlando si su pareja ha leido o no el ultimo whatsap :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



No vendría mal algo de relajación. Pero si me estuvieran haciendo un masaje o algo similar seguro que andaría con el móvil en la mano echando un ojo.


----------



## Depeche (23 Sep 2013)

Según mis cálculos el miércoles volveremos a tocar el 2,89 euros.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (23 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Aparte que con tanto controlar mensajes parecemos alguien controlando si su pareja ha leido o no el ultimo whatsap :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



@BlueLaser

buenos días

para relajar un poco tensiones..

[YOUTUBE]_0MBys9pQ8w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Según mis cálculos el miércoles volveremos a tocar el 2,89 euros.



Perfecto. Pues entonces hasta el miercoles. Es una suerte porque aqui en BCN mañana es fiesta.

Asomaos a la ventana y mirad que bonito dia. Hay vida mas alla de la cotizacion en tiempo real.


----------



## mfernama (23 Sep 2013)

Bueno, no soy amigo de estar en dos chicharros a la vez, y por técnico tiene pinta de que irá mas abajo, pero me he decidido acompañaros, estoy dentro a 2,09 con el objetivo marcado por DEPECHE de los 4 euros.

Suerte!


----------



## Mujercito (23 Sep 2013)

Pues tenía entendido que las famosas "manos fuertes" son perfectamente capaces de dibujar cualquier figura chartista clásica para pescar a los incautos, sobre todo si se trata de valores tan pequeños como este. 

A ver en que termina.


----------



## NaNDeTe (23 Sep 2013)

rory dijo:


> ¿Las ondas de corrección también son 5?



3 al alza 2 a la baja en movimiento alcista. (creo recordar nunca he sido fan de Elliot)


----------



## Arrebonico (23 Sep 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Bueno, no soy amigo de estar en dos chicharros a la vez, y por técnico tiene pinta de que irá mas abajo, pero me he decidido acompañaros, estoy dentro a 2,09 con el objetivo marcado por DEPECHE de los 4 euros.
> 
> Suerte!



Por técnico está hecha un desastre, se mire como se mire. El dibujo, tal como han comentado, el que quieran las manos fuertes, ahora mismo distribuyendo sin ningún tipo de vergüenza...


----------



## decloban (23 Sep 2013)

Al fina me he animado y he entrado a 2.10€. No descarto ir a intradia.


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Por técnico está hecha un desastre, se mire como se mire. El dibujo, tal como han comentado, el que quieran las manos fuertes, ahora mismo distribuyendo sin ningún tipo de vergüenza...



Estas sugiriendo que Depeche es un manos fuertes al que le calentamos el valor para el sacarse sus plusvis? Para llegar a este punto primero ha hecho moverse Jazztel, luego Campofrio, luego Solaria y ahora, cuando *todo el mundo* decia que Codere ni siquiera valia como misero chicharro, lo dispara un 140%. :


----------



## NaNDeTe (23 Sep 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Por técnico está hecha un desastre, se mire como se mire. El dibujo, tal como han comentado, el que quieran las manos fuertes, ahora mismo distribuyendo sin ningún tipo de vergüenza...



La verdad es que estoy ansioso por recibir las clases de Depeche en su nueva web, si por mi fuese ya hubiera vendido el viernes a 2,4. La cantidad de volumen que hay desde que toco el 2,89 hasta el que hay ahora asusta.


----------



## Depeche (23 Sep 2013)

Os pongo un gráfico cutre salchichero que estoy haciendo a mano para seguir los movimientos que está haciendo Codere.
Ruego no os riáis demasiado de lo cutre que es,pero a mi ya me vale para lo que quiero.


----------



## Kamui (23 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Os pongo un gráfico cutre salchichero que estoy haciendo a mano para seguir los movimientos que está haciendo Codere.
> Ruego no os riáis demasiado de lo cutre que es,pero a mi ya me vale para lo que quiero.



Su letra se parece mucho a la mía, podría confundirlas.


----------



## NaNDeTe (23 Sep 2013)

Ya quieren acojonar estos xD Codere: pese a rebotar un 150% desde mínimos su tendencia sigue siendo claramente bajista - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (23 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Os pongo un gráfico cutre salchichero que estoy haciendo a mano para seguir los movimientos que está haciendo Codere.
> Ruego no os riáis demasiado de lo cutre que es,pero a mi ya me vale para lo que quiero.



Me lo pongo como fondo de pantalla )


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (23 Sep 2013)

Sr.Depeche... para los rezagados con entrada a 2.30€... algún punto intermedio para salir y volver a entrar más abajo... O ya esperamos hasta los 4.13€ que nos dijo?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## Cordoba (23 Sep 2013)

bueBuenos díasnas, en el economista, hacen referencia a codere en el encuentro con Doblado

¿Cómo no va a ser peligrosa una cosa que de 4 a 1 en varios meses y luego pasa de 1,2 a 2,8 en varios días?

A pelotazos, si no juega uno con las cartas marcadas (cosa que es ilegal), al final se muere.


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> bueBuenos díasnas, en el economista, hacen referencia a codere en el encuentro con Doblado
> 
> ¿Cómo no va a ser peligrosa una cosa que de 4 a 1 en varios meses y luego pasa de 1,2 a 2,8 en varios días?
> 
> A pelotazos, si no juega uno con las cartas marcadas (cosa que es ilegal), al final se muere.



Please, pon enlace, y asegurate no es uno del año 2010...

Edito: 

Encontrado, es este Encuentro Digital: Carlos Doblado, analista de Ágora AF para Ecotrader. - 23/09/13 - elEconomista.es

De todas maneras, si no tienes ningun tipo de pruebas, lanzar esas acusaciones infundadas esta mal, y valores que caen en meses para luego subir es la definicion de la bolsa, sean o no chicharros, por lo que la frase es del estilo "me ha pillado por sorpresa pero como esta en el sector del juego me puedo permitir un comentario conspiranoico".


----------



## Dealer (23 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Os pongo un gráfico cutre salchichero que estoy haciendo a mano para seguir los movimientos que está haciendo Codere.
> Ruego no os riáis demasiado de lo cutre que es,pero a mi ya me vale para lo que quiero.



¿De solaria no comenta nada?

saludos


----------



## nimind (23 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> De todas maneras, si no tienes ningun tipo de pruebas, lanzar esas acusaciones infundadas esta mal, y valores que caen en meses para luego subir es la definicion de la bolsa, sean o no chicharros, por lo que la frase es del estilo "me ha pillado por sorpresa pero como esta en el sector del juego me puedo permitir un comentario conspiranoico".



Analista a toro pasado que se llama... o historiador


----------



## Chila (23 Sep 2013)

La miro a primera hora, disparada.
Miro ahora, hundida.

Viva la bolsa¡¡¡

Aún así, confianza en depeche.


----------



## venecia (23 Sep 2013)

otro mas que le gusta el rock&roll entre a 2,13 y hasta los 4€ no me bajo del barco aunque haga galerna ,donde hay capitan no manda marinero xD


----------



## Arrebonico (23 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Os pongo un gráfico cutre salchichero que estoy haciendo a mano para seguir los movimientos que está haciendo Codere.
> Ruego no os riáis demasiado de lo cutre que es,pero a mi ya me vale para lo que quiero.



La imágen, está muy muy bien, pero esa info la tenemos todos. ¿Podría avanzarnos los próximos movimientos?


----------



## Baki (23 Sep 2013)

*Ya no me quedan uñas*


```

```
menos mal del grafico manuscrito que me pillo para salvapantallas


----------



## El Conde Pufo (23 Sep 2013)

Otro que se subió al tren tarde y ahora desayuno Lexatín


----------



## mpbk (23 Sep 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> La imágen, está muy muy bien, pero esa info la tenemos todos. ¿Podría avanzarnos los próximos movimientos?



hacia años que no veia un gráfico a mano:XX:



mpbk dijo:


> no queda de más meterle una orden de compra entre estos niveles por si entra la liebre 1.81-1.94
> 
> soporte fiable, no me los invento



si entrase la orden seria buena entrada


----------



## kitos84 (23 Sep 2013)

kitos84 dijo:


> Se acerca al mínimo de hoy...dejo orden echa. A ver si entra



No quiere entrar:no:
Subiriais el limite para entrar a 2.10 perdiendo una insignificante plusvalía respecto a lo que supuestamente se viene encima? No quería quedarme fuera. Yo creo que si.

---------- Post added 23-sep-2013 at 14:04 ----------




kitos84 dijo:


> No quiere entrar:no:
> Subiriais el limite para entrar a 2.10 perdiendo una insignificante plusvalía respecto a lo que supuestamente se viene encima? No quería quedarme fuera. Yo creo que si.



Uyyy esperate que entra

---------- Post added 23-sep-2013 at 14:05 ----------




kitos84 dijo:


> No quiere entrar:no:
> Subiriais el limite para entrar a 2.10 perdiendo una insignificante plusvalía respecto a lo que supuestamente se viene encima? No quería quedarme fuera. Yo creo que si.



Uyyy esperate que entra


----------



## Kamui (23 Sep 2013)

No se termina de arrancar.


----------



## rory (23 Sep 2013)

Más parado que los ojos de Espinete.


----------



## toroloco (23 Sep 2013)

Vuelvo a codere a 2.10...




A la vista de un chart de los títulos de Codere podemos observar la violencia del último rally, que desde los mínimos de principios de septiembre (1,13 euros) le ha llevado en una semana a rebotar cerca del 150%. A favor de este movimiento tenemos el volumen negociado en el conjunto de la semana pasada, que en el acumulado podemos decir que es el más alto de su historia (pero sólo en número de títulos). Lo cierto es que desde el punto de vista chartista nada ha cambiado significativamente, pues la serie de precios sigue construyendo máximos y mínimos decrecientes y así no se sube.

Fíjense si el título es bajista que pese a rebotar un 150% en poco más de una semana todavía acumula caídas del 80% respecto de los máximos de 2011. Pero no sólo eso porque, además, la fuerte subida de la semana pasada encaja a la perfección dentro de lo que es el típico movimiento en pull back a la antigua zona de soporte, antes resistencia, de los 2,89-2,90 euros (niveles de junio de 2012).

José María Rodríguez


----------



## Cordoba (23 Sep 2013)

Bueno yo contare que he hecho entre el viernes y hoy
- el viernes entre de nuevo. A 2,34, con la mitad de mi inversión, la otra mitad no la he tocado, eso me acojono, por terminar por debajo, de ahí que vaya fin de semana que he pasado.
- esta mañana puse ventas por encima esperando el gap, y me entro a 2,56, con lo que le he sacado algún dinerillo.
Lo que no see es si volver a entrar despues del fin de semana que he pasado, viendo lo que dice depeche seria buena operacion entrar, e incluso volver a vender pasado mañana.
Veremos a ver como discurre la tarde.
Saludos! No veo que repunte.


----------



## mpbk (23 Sep 2013)

toroloco dijo:


> Vuelvo a codere a 2.10...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bla bla.......analistas.

aún estoy esperando que alguno de estos publique sus operaciones, declaración de la renta o sociedad.....porque aparte de ganar dinero con conferencias y pags web, me gustaria ver si ganan un euro en bolsa.


----------



## venecia (23 Sep 2013)

hoy el dia esta rojo en casi todos los valores.... aver yo pienso que esto no es 1 montaña rusa...
hoy acabara sobre 2.10 y mañana a ver pero no ay que olvidar la tendencia y seguir 
remando para llegar a buen puerto grumetes


----------



## torrefacto (23 Sep 2013)

Yo he decidido entrar hoy en el valor y llevo perdidas del 20%, mi mayor record de perdidas desde que opero en bolsa XD. Confiaremos en Depeche.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Sep 2013)

torrefacto dijo:


> *Yo he decidido entrar hoy en el valor y llevo perdidas del 20%*, mi mayor record de perdidas desde que opero en bolsa XD. Confiaremos en Depeche.



Ahora me siento mucho más tranquilo... donde va a parar...
:cook::cook::cook::cook::cook:


----------



## Kamui (23 Sep 2013)

Veremos si aguanta los soportes.


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

torrefacto dijo:


> *Yo he decidido* entrar hoy en el valor y llevo perdidas del 20%, mi mayor record de perdidas desde que opero en bolsa XD. Confiaremos en Depeche.



Pero hombre de Dios! A que nivel has entrado, a 2,5€? :8:

Reza todo lo que sepas, sino :: 

Tu no te salgas hasta los 4, eh?


----------



## torrefacto (23 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Pero hombre de Dios! A que nivel has entrado, a 2,5€? :8:
> 
> Reza todo lo que sepas, sino ::
> 
> Tu no te salgas hasta los 4, eh?



Haciendo mis cálculos, he hecho una gran cagada. Soberana gran cagada, ya que veo el valor a 1, o sea, a nivel de analisis técnico esto es una pullback de campeonato, solo espero a la ligera subida de mañana para salirme.


----------



## NaNDeTe (23 Sep 2013)

La bolsa por Carlos María: Codere

BolsaCanaria .info | Codere anuncia que “si” paga cupón y vuela al alza


----------



## toroloco (23 Sep 2013)

torrefacto dijo:


> Yo he decidido entrar hoy en el valor y llevo perdidas del 20%, mi mayor record de perdidas desde que opero en bolsa XD. *Confiaremos en Depeche*.





torrefacto dijo:


> Haciendo mis cálculos, he hecho una gran cagada. Soberana gran cagada, ya que veo el valor a 1, o sea, a nivel de analisis técnico esto es una pullback de campeonato, solo espero a la ligera subida de mañana para salirme.



Eso es tener confianza...


----------



## Asdasd (23 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> He seguido haciendo cálculos a fondo minuciosos, y ya sé cuando va a llegar Codere a 4,13 euros, y estoy casi seguro de que no me equivocaré,puedo equivocarme en 1 dia arriba,dia abajo.
> El 11 de octubre de 2013 Codere llegará a 4,13 euros y en ese nivel es donde debemos vender todos los títulos, yo al menos es lo que haré. Y ya la esperaremos más abajo en su retroceso para comprar más otra vez.
> Quiero que quede constancia de este mensaje.
> *REPITO, EL DIA 11 DE OCTUBRE DE 2013 CODERE HARÁ SU MÁXIMO EN 4,13 EUROS, MOMENTO EN EL QUE CREO QUE HAY QUE VENDER.*
> Veremos si me equivoco en mucho,yo creo que prácticamente la voy a clavar.



Cito para recordar al personal que los 4,13 no estaban previstos para hoy. Paciencia.

Pregunta para *DEPECHE*: una vez roto el "fuerte soporte" de los 2,26 ¿sigues manteniendo los 4,13 para el 11 de octubre?


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

torrefacto dijo:


> Haciendo mis cálculos, he hecho una gran cagada. Soberana gran cagada, ya que veo el valor a 1, o sea, a nivel de analisis técnico esto es una pullback de campeonato, solo espero a la ligera subida de mañana para salirme.



Tu sabrás cual es tu nivel aceptable de pérdidas. Si no estas en esa zona podrías jugartela a que Depeche seguirá interpretando correctamente los gráficos y las tendencias y que ese valor de 4 esta cerca..., o esperar a que suba y ponerle un SL que asegure que aunque baje, no bajara del nivel que tu consideres..., pero en todo caso DEBES DECIDIR TU MISMO.


----------



## torrefacto (23 Sep 2013)

toroloco dijo:


> Eso es tener confianza...



Tengo confianza en él porque ya me ha dado buenas alegrías en el pasado.


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

Asdasd dijo:


> Cito para recordar al personal que los 4,13 no estaban previstos para hoy. Paciencia.
> 
> Pregunta para *DEPECHE*: una vez roto el "fuerte soporte" de los 2,26 ¿sigues manteniendo los 4,13 para el 11 de octubre?



Si se cumple, la noche del 11 de Octubre será recordada en Burbuja y en varias ciudades como la noche en que mucha gente salio de cena y de copas y se pasaba la noche haciendo juegos de palabras y bromas con la palabra Depeche (Pongame de postre unos peche con helado de vainilla; No te lo tomes tan a peche; ¿Tienen musica de Depeche mode?; A pechar del estrés me lo he pecheado de puta madre; etc etc etc)


----------



## Depeche (23 Sep 2013)

No entiendo como hay gente que entra al tun tun, sin hacer caso de mis indicaciones, avisé cuando era el momento de acumular, después dije que era un error entrar en el valor en plena subida, y lo único que he dicho es que los que entramos en zona baja,dígase de 1,16 a 1,40 euros podíamos vender arriba una parte para asegurar ganancias y después ir entrando en soportes que voy marcando. Pero hay gente que actúa a su manera y ahora se queja, yo he ido dando los puntos de entrada y avisando la operativa a seguir,de verdad que no entiendo como alguien que no había entrado abajo entra ahora a 2,40 en plena subida.
En fin, tranquilidad que esto tirará para arriba, pero muy mal hecho,eso no se puede hacer,no hay que ir detrás del valor por impulsos.

---------- Post added 23-sep-2013 at 16:00 ----------

Visto como se está desarrollando la sesión sería bueno cerrar como mínimo a 2,25 euros, para continuar subiendo en los próximos días.


----------



## torrefacto (23 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> No entiendo como hay gente que entra al tun tun, sin hacer caso de mis indicaciones, avisé cuando era el momento de acumular, después dije que era un error entrar en el valor en plena subida, y lo único que he dicho es que los que entramos en zona baja,dígase de 1,16 a 1,40 euros podíamos vender arriba una parte para asegurar ganancias y después ir entrando en soportes que voy marcando. Pero hay gente que actúa a su manera y ahora se queja, yo he ido dando los puntos de entrada y avisando la operativa a seguir,de verdad que no entiendo como alguien que no había entrado abajo entra ahora a 2,40 en plena subida.
> En fin, tranquilidad que esto tirará para arriba, pero muy mal hecho,eso no se puede hacer,no hay que ir detrás del valor por impulsos.



Que recomiendas hacer en mi caso depeche? Asumir perdidas ??

saludos.


----------



## Asdasd (23 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> En fin, tranquilidad que *esto tirará para arriba*, pero muy mal hecho,eso no se puede hacer,no hay que ir detrás del valor por impulsos.
> 
> Se lo acaban de decir...


----------



## Thaiel (23 Sep 2013)

torrefacto dijo:


> Que recomiendas hacer en mi caso depeche? Asumir perdidas ??
> 
> saludos.



Si necesitas el dinero para ahora...pues vende. Si no lo necesitas, como ha dicho Depeche, subirá en un par de semanas. Ahora está asimilando la subida bestial que ha tenido la semana pasada....no se puede subir todos los días a un 20% diario, tiene que relajar indicadores.


----------



## Depeche (23 Sep 2013)

torrefacto dijo:


> Que recomiendas hacer en mi caso depeche? Asumir perdidas ??
> 
> saludos.



Vamos a ver,yo no sé si es que no me explico bien o que no leéis,con todos mis respetos.
Para que quieres asumir perdidas si el valor va a subir.
Voy a seguir con lo mio, paso de conectarme al foro hasta el cierre de la sesión,hay cosas que me superan.


----------



## Cordoba (23 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Vamos a ver,yo no sé si es que no me explico bien o que no leéis,con todos mis respetos.
> Para que quieres asumir perdidas si el valor va a subir.
> Voy a seguir con lo mio, paso de conectarme al foro hasta el cierre de la sesión,hay cosas que me superan.



Jajaja no te INRRITES Depeche , yo me imagino perdiendo 20% y voy a barcelona a buscarte para que me expliques exactamente que es lo que tengo que hacer, o te doy el código de ing para que me lo lleves tu.
Saludos

Jolines esta bajando demasiado no? 2,02 ahora. 1,95 esto es para llorar de verdad.


----------



## Geme (23 Sep 2013)

Hay que tener paciencia y recordar que a primeros de año el valor estaba entorno al 4.


----------



## Cordoba (23 Sep 2013)

1,95 en estos momentos.


----------



## Depeche (23 Sep 2013)

Os voy a decir la situación,lo máximo que podría y debería bajar es hasta 1,85 euros
Si perdiera ese nivel si deberíamos preocuparnos,ya que es el 61,8% de la subida, pero mientras que el valor cotice por encima de ese nivel, no hay problema.No os pongáis nerviosos.


----------



## Cordoba (23 Sep 2013)

Jodeeeeeer todavía le puede quedar mas.? O lo que es lo mismo depeche a cuanto crees que debería cerrar?

Me estoy haciendo caquita.


----------



## Depeche (23 Sep 2013)

Acabo de cargar 3.600 titulos más a 1,94 euros.


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (23 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Acabo de cargar 3.600 titulos más a 1,94 euros.



Eso se llama tranquilizar al personal...


----------



## Robopoli (23 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Acabo de cargar 3.600 titulos más a 1,94 euros.



Ya está todo dicho! A muerte con los Coderes!


----------



## kitos84 (23 Sep 2013)

Si no fuera por cagadas mías....estaría bien...no muy bien posicionado.
Ahora bajando de 1.8 entraría en perdidas...así que aguantando tranquilo.
Estoy por desconectar hasta octubre...


----------



## mfernama (23 Sep 2013)

Bueno, una vez roto el soporte de los 2 €, el 1,80 € es la siguiente, si esa la rompe se va al carajo, en fin esto es la bolsa, esperemos a ver como evoluciona.

Suerte y tranquilidad!!


----------



## kitos84 (23 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Acabo de cargar 3.600 titulos más a 1,94 euros.



Toma. Calladitos todos!!


----------



## NaNDeTe (23 Sep 2013)

Si mañana rompe los 1,85 y se va a guanoland los analistos diran que fue un pullback y que era obvio que pasaria y si sigue subiendo diran que lo de hoy fue recogida de beneficios y que tambien era obvio que pasaria xD


----------



## Cordoba (23 Sep 2013)

HerManos parece que tira para arriba? ,1,98

Depeche machote atrévete a pronosticar como cierra.

Subiendo a poquito a poco, 1,99

Depeche hijo deja ya el blog. Que aquí hay tensión.


----------



## mfernama (23 Sep 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Si mañana rompe los 1,85 y se va a guanoland los analistos diran que fue un pullback y que era obvio que pasaria y si sigue subiendo diran que lo de hoy fue recogida de beneficios y que tambien era obvio que pasaria xD



Esperemos que sea recogida de beneficios, de todas formas es normal que una subida tan rápida como la que ha tenido tenga una corrección fuerte como la de hoy, el caso es ver si se reordena y toma una senda alcista...

En DEPECHE we trust!


----------



## Duendek86 (23 Sep 2013)

No tengo mucha idea pero parece que se acerca el momento de la subida no?


----------



## moisty70 (23 Sep 2013)

ni puta idea pero cierre claro a 1,99


----------



## Depeche (23 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> HerManos parece que tira para arriba? ,1,98
> 
> Depeche machote atrévete a pronosticar como cierra.



a 2,15 euros


----------



## kitos84 (23 Sep 2013)

Es la masa que mueve de peche al decir que compro. Va a bajar otra vez.....jeje.
Que nooo. Que tire parriba ya


----------



## Deshollinador (23 Sep 2013)

Dentro a 1,98, a ver si cierra en 2,21 :Baile:


----------



## Baki (23 Sep 2013)

*vuelta al 2*



mfernama dijo:


> Bueno, una vez roto el soporte de los 2 €, el 1,80 € es la siguiente, si esa la rompe se va al carajo, en fin esto es la bolsa, esperemos a ver como evoluciona.
> 
> Suerte y tranquilidad!!



Vuelve al 2,00


----------



## explotado_encorbatado (23 Sep 2013)

Voy dentro de nuevo a 2. Quién dijo miedo!


----------



## Cordoba (23 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> a 2,15 euros



Como lo cuadres, que tiene toda la pinta, no abro el ordenador hasta el 11 de octubre.


----------



## Duendek86 (23 Sep 2013)

2.01 16:54!


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

Estamos a 5 minutos del cierre y llega a clavar los 2 € !!!


----------



## Kamui (23 Sep 2013)

En cualquiera caso, la jornada de hoy está siendo horrible. Alguien tiene algo en verde que no sea Campofrío?



Cordoba dijo:


> Como lo cuadres, que tiene toda la pinta, no abro el ordenador hasta el 11 de octubre.



Eso no es cierto y lo sabes


----------



## Baki (23 Sep 2013)

*crack*



Depeche dijo:


> a 2,15 euros



Si la clavas, espero que se acaben las dudas, que entre todos me poneis nervioso, jodios.
Si no la clavas, tila para tod@s:o


----------



## Duendek86 (23 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Estamos a 5 minutos del cierre y llega a clavar los 2 € !!!



Faltan 35 minutos no? :s


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (23 Sep 2013)

kamui dijo:


> en cualquiera caso, la jornada de hoy está siendo horrible. Alguien tiene algo en verde que no sea campofrío?



quabit inm.	
0.1180

*55.26%*
montebalito	
1.0500

20.69%
prisa s/voto	
0.3700

12.12%
ezentis	
0.2390

11.16%
realia	
0.6950

6.92%

---------- Post added 23-sep-2013 at 16:56 ----------

Será por el efecto Depeche este último arreón?
Ha sido decir que compraba y ha subido rapidamente xD


----------



## Cordoba (23 Sep 2013)

Vuelve a bajar 1,93

1,91

Y apunto de darme algo


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

cordoba dijo:


> como lo cuadres, que tiene toda la pinta, no abro el ordenador hasta el 11 de octubre.



no me lo creo!!! :d


----------



## determinista (23 Sep 2013)

yo tengo alegrias en quabit, en codere de momento no.
mañana sera el dia de quabit


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

determinista dijo:


> yo tengo alegrias en quabit, en codere de momento no.
> mañana sera el dia de quabit



Mañana? Pero si hoy ha subido mas de un 50%!!!


----------



## Kamui (23 Sep 2013)

De momento va más encaminado hacia los 1,85 que hacia los 2,15.


----------



## determinista (23 Sep 2013)

mañana 0.30 por ahi andara


----------



## mfernama (23 Sep 2013)

Es imposible cuadrar al céntimo donde va a acabar una cotización, ni si quiera DEPECHE....
Lo importante es que el valor acabe subiendo como hizó Jazz y Campofrío...


----------



## Insert (23 Sep 2013)

Acabo de entrar en Codere con la bajada
Esperemos mañana a ver que tal


----------



## Asdasd (23 Sep 2013)

¿Dónde siguen la cotización en tiempo real? gracias!


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

determinista dijo:


> mañana 0.30 por ahi andara



Si hombre, de 0,11 a 0,30 en un dia. Tu fumas algo de calidad eh?


----------



## Duendek86 (23 Sep 2013)

lleva 7 minutos a 1.94.

Yo lo miro en ING.


----------



## explotado_encorbatado (23 Sep 2013)

Es normal que corrija un poco, si subiera todos los días al ritmo de los anteriores, hoy la acción ya estaría sobre 5 € cada una ¿no? ::


----------



## Chila (23 Sep 2013)

Yo como llevo poco dinero estoy aprendiendo.
Los experimentos con gaseosa...

Poco a poco iré subiendo inversiones.

Eso sí, depeche transmite muchísima seguridad.
Y NO LE PIDAIS COTIZACIONES A LA HORA. ES IMPOSIBLE.


----------



## 1965 (23 Sep 2013)

¿Es bueno estar telegrafiando todo esto? Si alguen lo piensa, cientos de ignorantes invirtiendo a lo loco y contándolo al segundo.... Damos muchas pistas. Alguien con dinero nos barre en 24 horas y luego recoge nuestras migajas. Incluso por cachondeo


----------



## Depeche (23 Sep 2013)

Para los que estáis nerviosos deciros que yo estoy tranquilísimo, Codere está formando una bandera de acumulación,figura hiper alcista, tenemos un soporte fuerte en 1,85 euros.
Que nadie sufra que esto tirará mañana para arriba.
Y sigo manteniendo mis precios objetivos para los próximos dias.


----------



## 1965 (23 Sep 2013)

Y está llegando al límite marcado por depeche de 1,85


----------



## Cordoba (23 Sep 2013)

Si no fuera por que conocemos de tus aciertos, yo había tirado la toalla.


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

Esta a 1,88? Al final acabara justo en 1,85 y creere que alguien esta dibujando la grafica a lapiz!!!


----------



## 1965 (23 Sep 2013)

¿Es casualidad que en el broker haya ratazos sin que varie el valor y en los últimos minutos la están cambiando cada minuto?


----------



## explotado_encorbatado (23 Sep 2013)

Yo no vendo Codere NI DE COÑA, como si los leones lo bajan a 0


----------



## Duendek86 (23 Sep 2013)

Volumen:	1.765.103
Vol medio (3m):	144.111

un buen volumen tambien hoy no? (el dato de las 17:10)


----------



## NaNDeTe (23 Sep 2013)

Yo creo que los leones de Codere se han enterado de este hilo (ha salido hasta en forocoches) y han dicho vamos a quitarnos a estos sanguijuelas de encima que nos joden el chiringo!! Yo me esperaba bajada hoy pero no de forma tan ''sana''.


----------



## 1965 (23 Sep 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Yo creo que los leones de Codere se han enterado de este hilo (ha salido hasta en forocoches) y han dicho vamos a quitarnos a estos sanguijuelas de encima que nos joden el chiringo!! Yo me esperaba bajada hoy pero no de forma tan sana.



Si, si, ha sido una bajada sana, sana. Yo que ya me veía de viajecito en el próximo puente... Igual hay que quedarse cogiendo setas por el monte


----------



## Duendek86 (23 Sep 2013)

17:36 1.9€


----------



## kitos84 (23 Sep 2013)

1965 dijo:


> ¿Es bueno estar telegrafiando todo esto? Si alguen lo piensa, cientos de ignorantes invirtiendo a lo loco y contándolo al segundo.... Damos muchas pistas. Alguien con dinero nos barre en 24 horas y luego recoge nuestras migajas. Incluso por cachondeo



Lo pensaba pero no me atrevía a decirlo


----------



## Cordoba (23 Sep 2013)

Bueno pues ya hemos cerrado, mañana o levanta vuelo, o creo que mas de uno sale corriendo, como lo ves Gran Gurú mañana que nos tienen preparados los malvados manipuladores de los mercados?
Hoy me he dejado 2.500 euros


----------



## Robopoli (23 Sep 2013)

La verdad que ha sido un día de m..... en todos los valores salvo Campofrío que ha acabado bastante digno. Mi cartera se ha deshinchado como hacía tiempo que no ocurría incluidos los americanos que van putapénicamente pero así es esto...
Nada.- Mañana habrá más y mejor seguro.


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

Entre esta tarde y mañana los analistos dirán que es lo que suele pasar el dia despues de elecciones importantes como las de nuestra nueva presidenta Angelines o porque la nueva de la Fed anuncia que se acaba la QE3 o porque es final de septiembre y las bolsas siempre bajan a final de septiembre o porque queseyo. Naturalmente eso sera para todo lo que ha caido hoy, pero Codere lo trataran de forma diferente y diran que si es por el juego, por pitos o por flautas...


----------



## Robopoli (23 Sep 2013)

kitos84 dijo:


> Lo pensaba pero no me atrevía a decirlo



Cuanto antes nos movamos por privado mucho mejor. Estas cosas tienen repercusión y saben cuando compramos, cuando vendemos, que expectativas tenemos, etc., etc. y una cosa está clara: Esto no nos beneficia.
Quizás podríamos empezar a movernos por privado haciendo una lista de correo con los emails que tiene depeche hasta que esté el blog montado de forma definitiva?


----------



## determinista (23 Sep 2013)

no todos los dias suena la flauta, por otra parte depeche no va a tener una tasa de acierto del 100%, hay ser muy bueno para tener una de más del 50%


----------



## explotado_encorbatado (23 Sep 2013)

Me parece buena idea


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (23 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Cuanto antes nos movamos por privado mucho mejor. Estas cosas tienen repercusión y saben cuando compramos, cuando vendemos, que expectativas tenemos, etc., etc. y una cosa está clara: Esto no nos beneficia.
> Quizás podríamos empezar a movernos por privado haciendo una lista de correo con los emails que tiene depeche hasta que esté el blog montado de forma definitiva?



Esto es muy sensato. Aunque no se si le costará mucho a Depeche, puede ser que la lista de correos no este todavía completa.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## kitos84 (23 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Cuanto antes nos movamos por privado mucho mejor. Estas cosas tienen repercusión y saben cuando compramos, cuando vendemos, que expectativas tenemos, etc., etc. y una cosa está clara: Esto no nos beneficia.
> Quizás podríamos empezar a movernos por privado haciendo una lista de correo con los emails que tiene depeche hasta que esté el blog montado de forma definitiva?



Estoy de acuerdo...pero, y como filtras la info? Como sabes que no llegara a otras manos? Es complicado no?


----------



## Robopoli (23 Sep 2013)

kitos84 dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo...pero, y como filtras la info? Como sabes que no llegara a otras manos? Es complicado no?



En principio Depeche tiene los correos de los que somos más o menos frecuentes aquí y si se mueve en esa lista podemos estar más o menos tranquilos. 
De todas formas esto depende del maestro al que espero no estar metiendo en un lío pero creo que viendo lo visto es lo más sensato...


----------



## decloban (23 Sep 2013)

Es complicado esconderse porque no nos conocemos en persona y no sabes muy bien quien esta al otro lado.

Por ejemplo yo soy novato en este foro y lo que me ha hecho finalmente registrarme en el ha sido justamente este hilo.

¿Como sabéis que no soy un león? Es muy complicado lo queréis hacer si se quiere además llegar al máximo número de personas que sean de fiar.

Por cierto, iba a comentar donde tengo puestos los stop-loss pero ya no me fío no sea que me las hagan ejecutarse


----------



## nimind (23 Sep 2013)

Creo que es mejor guardar silencio en algunos casos, pues sabiendo que hay gente entrando puede venir un inversor con 100000 o solo apalancándose con poco y hacer un buen negocio. 
También puede verse por el lado contrario, tanta gente comentando que se pierde el hilo de lo que se está haciendo


----------



## k-listo (23 Sep 2013)

yo, estoy trankilo pese al rasponazo...


----------



## determinista (23 Sep 2013)

cuanta más gente , más información, más poder


----------



## mfernama (23 Sep 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Yo creo que los leones de Codere se han enterado de este hilo (ha salido hasta en forocoches) y han dicho vamos a quitarnos a estos sanguijuelas de encima que nos joden el chiringo!! Yo me esperaba bajada hoy pero no de forma tan ''sana''.



Yo no creo que los Leones ni sepan que existamos, pero me parece muy lógico que repercuta, tanto en las subidas como en las bajadas, porque es un valor poco líquido, y si se corre la voz muchos operan y lo que hace que se magnifiquen los movimientos, tanto el de subida como el de bajada, porque por ejemplo la bajada de hoy es normal, pero ha sido mucho más fuerte de lo que se podría esperar, mirando el gráfico sobre los 2,0X habría tenido que parar ...


----------



## determinista (23 Sep 2013)

seria bueno tener expertos en distintas bolsas y demás


----------



## 1965 (23 Sep 2013)

determinista dijo:


> seria bueno tener expertos en distintas bolsas y demás



Por ahora experto fiable slo tenemos uno. Si alguien se ve a su nivel... Yo soy un tremendo ignorante al que si lo de pescanova tarda un poco más en reventar igual le hubiera pillado:´(


----------



## mfernama (23 Sep 2013)

determinista dijo:


> seria bueno tener expertos en distintas bolsas y demás



En realidad con que haya uno que acierte el 60% de las veces ya sería suficiente.

No olviden que el objetivo es salir vivos...


----------



## Depeche (23 Sep 2013)

Dios Santo!!!
En el after hours se han negociado 332.387 titulos.
Mañana creo que vamos a tener una buena subida,han acumulado a saco.
Relajense, que mañana toca volver a disfrutar.


----------



## Mujercito (23 Sep 2013)

Más vale eypo en mano que ciento volando. No dejo yo un viernes una posición de estas abierta ni farto de viño. 

Que sea leve.


----------



## toroloco (23 Sep 2013)

Según lo poco que he visto yo de bolsa, después de grandes subidas como las de la semana pasada todos los días en bien verde, suelen venir días de resaca.

Voy a ver si arrejunto un poco más de pasta y ahí lo meto en el inicio de sesión.

All in.


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> En realidad con que haya uno que acierte el 60% de las veces ya sería suficiente.
> 
> No olviden que el objetivo es salir vivos...



El objetivo es batir a Tontoro y al IPC, sino mejor nos lo gastamos en whisky...


----------



## Depeche (23 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Cuanto antes nos movamos por privado mucho mejor. Estas cosas tienen repercusión y saben cuando compramos, cuando vendemos, que expectativas tenemos, etc., etc. y una cosa está clara: Esto no nos beneficia.
> Quizás podríamos empezar a movernos por privado haciendo una lista de correo con los emails que tiene depeche hasta que esté el blog montado de forma definitiva?



Por eso me he decidido a crear el foro privado,porque ya nos están vigilando y no es bueno que sepan nuestros movimientos ni objetivos.
Y por eso no quiero dar información sobre Campofrio y Solaria.
Ya pronto tendremos nuestro foro privado para comentar todo lo que nos plazca sobre nuestras estrategias de inversión.


----------



## mfernama (23 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> El objetivo es batir a Tontoro y al IPC, sino mejor nos lo gastamos en whisky...



Pues eso ganar al IPC, y luego unos güiskissss 

Trankilos jombre


----------



## Baki (23 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Por eso me he decidido a crear el foro privado,porque ya nos están vigilando y no es bueno que sepan nuestros movimientos ni objetivos.
> Y por eso no quiero dar información sobre Campofrio y Solaria.
> Ya pronto tendremos nuestro foro privado para comentar todo lo que nos plazca sobre nuestras estrategias de inversión.



Y cuando dices "pronto"... te refieres a mas o menos, finales de mes?


----------



## NaNDeTe (23 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Por eso me he decidido a crear el foro privado,porque ya nos están vigilando y no es bueno que sepan nuestros movimientos ni objetivos.
> Y por eso no quiero dar información sobre Campofrio y Solaria.
> Ya pronto tendremos nuestro foro privado para comentar todo lo que nos plazca sobre nuestras estrategias de inversión.



Bueno pero si lo hablamos por privado la cosa cambia no?  tengo ganas de entrar fuerte en algun valor, Solaria la verdad es que me llama bastante la atencion aunque mas a vistas a largo plazo, yo personalmente lo veo a 5€ o mas antes de 2018


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

Baki dijo:


> Y cuando dices "pronto"... te refieres a mas o menos, finales de mes?



Eso ha dicho en el otro post...


----------



## toroloco (23 Sep 2013)

Mujercito dijo:


> Más vale eypo en mano que ciento volando.* No dejo yo un viernes una posición de estas abierta ni farto de viño.*
> 
> Que sea leve.



Cómo me has recordado a unos cuantos porteños que conozco.:bla::bla::bla:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (23 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Por eso me he decidido a crear el foro privado,porque ya nos están vigilando y no es bueno que sepan nuestros movimientos ni objetivos.
> Y por eso no quiero dar información sobre Campofrio y Solaria.
> Ya pronto tendremos nuestro foro privado para comentar todo lo que nos plazca sobre nuestras estrategias de inversión.



Mr. Depeche, mientras tanto ¿ves factible enviar emails sobre tus 3 valores como ya han comentado antes?


----------



## decloban (23 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Por eso me he decidido a crear el foro privado,porque ya nos están vigilando y no es bueno que sepan nuestros movimientos ni objetivos.
> Y por eso no quiero dar información sobre Campofrio y Solaria.
> Ya pronto tendremos nuestro foro privado para comentar todo lo que nos plazca sobre nuestras estrategias de inversión.



¿Y como se controla el acceso al foro privado? ¿tendremos todos invitación para participar en el?


----------



## toroloco (23 Sep 2013)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Y como se controla el acceso al foro privado? ¿tendremos todos *invitación *para participar en el?



Va a ser de pago.


----------



## Deshollinador (23 Sep 2013)

Por los datos que tengo yo se han negociado 31816, un tercio menos que el viernes.

Las gacelillas continuamos dentro, pero la mano fuerte ha salido en proporción mayor que los días anteriores.

Mañana estaremos de la pre-apertura, a ver el volumen de negociacion.


----------



## Humim (23 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Dios Santo!!!
> En el after hours se han negociado 332.387 titulos.
> Mañana creo que vamos a tener una buena subida,han acumulado a saco.
> Relajense, que mañana toca volver a disfrutar.



Depeche, en ti confio, amen.. :ouch: :Aplauso: :rolleye: :XX::bla: ienso: :cook:


----------



## Baki (23 Sep 2013)

vamos preparando las tilas,,, no se si podre dormir...


----------



## determinista (23 Sep 2013)

por mi experiencia todo foro que funciona bien, tarde o temprano es infectado de trolls, usando mensajes soeces, insultando, mensajes mentirosos, insidiosos, a los que tienen pasta no le interesa que la gente este informada, ya tienen las teles y demas controlado, pero internet no, y usan a los troll para el sabotaje digamos, la ventaja del privado es esta evitar esta gentuza, pero por otra , esta que quizas no entre gente valiosa


----------



## Mujercito (23 Sep 2013)

Interesante post en FC: Los de Burbuja.info se están haciendo ricos!! - Página 7 - ForoCoches


----------



## RuiKi84 (23 Sep 2013)

Mujercito dijo:


> Interesante post en FC: Los de Burbuja.info se están haciendo ricos!! - Página 7 - ForoCoches



Esta claro que el cuidador y/o las manos fuertes saben de este hilo y ya han empezado a jugar con nosotros, yo viendo el panorama tenia un stop por debajo de 2€, aunque no pensaba qe fuese a bajar tanto ,me han sacado fuera, por lo menos he terminado con plusvalías muy decentes(que se jodan). ::

La idea de crear algun foro privado o entrar en alguna parte del blog Depeche con contraseña me encantaría, seria algo que podríamos aprovechar para muchos otros valores, calentarlos entre todos y salir por patas.


----------



## NaNDeTe (23 Sep 2013)

Yo voto por esto como mascota


----------



## MarioConde (23 Sep 2013)

Sólo se leen tonterías en ese foro. Que si entro el lunes con 50€ a ver qué tal, que si esto es como el casino... En fin, Forocoches en estado puro.

En cuanto al aspecto técnico de la acción, para aquellos que estáis cada dos por tres mirando las cotizaciones, he aquí me humilde visión sobre el aspecto técnico de la acción en un time frame de 1 hora:



Podemos sacar 3 conclusiones:

1) La acción ha respetado la directriz alcista que empezó a dibujar hace 6 jornadas. Los precios críticos que, a mi juicio, habrían supuesto un descalabro del valor son:

1,78€ para la jornada de hoy
1,87€ para la jornada de mañana

En tanto que se respeten no debemos preocuparnos porque continúe la corrección.

2) La primera vela de esta mañana ha supuesto la perforación de la media móvil de 20 sesiones. Aspecto importante que ayuda a entender el por qué de magnitud en la caída de hoy.

3) Si bien el viernes el RSI llegó a tocar el 96,18 (a partir de 70 se considera sobrecompra, es decir, no fue una buena jornada para entrar), hoy se ha relajado bastante y se encuentra más próximo a la zona de sobreventa.

Así pues, tras obviar ciertos indicadores y centrarme en unos pocos con el objetivo de arrojar algo de certidumbre al hilo, me dispongo a cortar la baraja y apunto a que mañana caben 3 posibilidades:

a) Continúa la corrección respetando los límites anteriormente citados.
b) Continúa la corrección, tocamos directriz bajista y rebota con fuerza.
c) Perfora directriz bajista y nos vamos a visitar a Belcebú.

¿Por cuál me decanto?

Dado el volumen de las últimas sesiones y teniendo en cuenta que estamos entrando en niveles cercanos a la sobreventa, auguro *SUBIDAS*


----------



## mpbk (23 Sep 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> no queda de más meterle una orden de compra entre estos niveles por si entra la liebre 1.81-1.94
> 
> soporte fiable, no me los invento



de momento soy el único que voy acertando......

los que estáis únicamente en bolsa por recomendaciones váis a terminar muy mal, os lo aviso.

las recomendaciones son interesantes para contrastar tu propia estrategia, y si formas un circulo de "compañeros" en foros para debatir es muy enriquecedor e interesante,,,,pero lo que está pasando estos dias no suele dar buenos resultados..

mi consejo es que hay que huir del dinero fácil...aunque espero que mañana rebote.


----------



## Bucanero (23 Sep 2013)

Madre mía lo que da de si Codere. jeje. Esto parece un culebrón. Ahora bien yo pienso que no nos espían. Tampoco creo que seamos tan importantes. Lo digo sin animo de ofender y sin conocimiento de causa pero vamos no lo creo. Un saludo a todos y que conste que estoy metido y espero no nos sigan.

---------- Post added 23-sep-2013 at 20:28 ----------

 lo digo todo de buen rollo que conste.


----------



## Depeche (23 Sep 2013)

La bajada de hoy ha sido una bendición, hoy ha sido un grandisimo día para mi, ya que gracias a esta bajada he podido cargar 3600 titulos más a 1,94 euros.
Mañana toca subir.

---------- Post added 23-sep-2013 at 20:34 ----------




MarioConde dijo:


> Sólo se leen tonterías en ese foro. Que si entro el lunes con 50€ a ver qué tal, que si esto es como el casino... En fin, Forocoches en estado puro.
> 
> En cuanto al aspecto técnico de la acción, para aquellos que estáis cada dos por tres mirando las cotizaciones, he aquí me humilde visión sobre el aspecto técnico de la acción en un time frame de 1 hora:
> 
> ...




Buen post compañero, yo opino como tú, muchas gracias por la gráfica y tu comentario.


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

Mujercito dijo:


> Interesante post en FC: Los de Burbuja.info se están haciendo ricos!! - Página 7 - ForoCoches



Cuando los inteligentes foreros de FC (que alguno hay, sobre todo ahora que los niños ya han vuelto al cole) se lean los posts de Depeche sobre Jazztel o la plata (nada de chicharros), entre otros, verán que el tipo no es un buscador de calientavalores. Porque hay que mover a muuuuucha gente para hacer que Jazztel suba como subió, y lo mismo se puede decir del valor de la plata. Sobre Codere..., bueno, no soy quien para hablar del futuro, cojan palomitas y veremos


----------



## Arrebonico (23 Sep 2013)

Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> Esto es muy sensato. Aunque no se si le costará mucho a Depeche, puede ser que la lista de correos no este todavía completa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 4



IRC, puesta en marcha en cuestión de minutos.


----------



## Mujercito (23 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Cuando los inteligentes foreros de FC (que alguno hay, sobre todo ahora que los niños ya han vuelto al cole) se lean los posts de Depeche sobre Jazztel o la plata (nada de chicharros), entre otros, verán que el tipo no es un buscador de calientavalores. Porque hay que mover a muuuuucha gente para hacer que Jazztel suba como subió, y lo mismo se puede decir del valor de la plata. Sobre Codere..., bueno, no soy quien para hablar del futuro, cojan palomitas y veremos



Ojo que yo citaba el post #200 únicamente no todo el hilo, que en forocoches ya sabemos todos que hay mucho chaval, incluso menores de edad sentando cátedra de todo, pero este en concreto me parece que hace una observación interesante.


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

Mujercito dijo:


> Ojo que yo citaba el post #200 únicamente no todo el hilo, que en forocoches ya sabemos todos que hay mucho chaval, incluso menores de edad sentando cátedra de todo, pero este en concreto me parece que hace una observación interesante.



Tienes razón, el forero del post 200 hace un análisis interesante. Supongo que es cuestión de ver que pasa mañana. Yo pienso dormir como un bendito.


----------



## 1965 (23 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Tienes razón, el forero del post 200 hace un análisis interesante. Supongo que es cuestión de ver que pasa mañana. Yo pienso dormir como un bendito.



¿Y que decía ese post? ¿Se puede leer sin ser de FC?


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

1965 dijo:


> ¿Y que decía ese post? ¿Se puede leer sin ser de FC?



Sip. Ese es (por ahora) un post abierto de FC, sigue el enlace que ha puesto antes el forero.


----------



## mpbk (23 Sep 2013)

¿Cúantas acciones de codere lleváis en cartera?


----------



## Dealer (23 Sep 2013)

Algun comentario de solaria??


----------



## Robopoli (23 Sep 2013)

Mujercito dijo:


> Ojo que yo citaba el post #200 únicamente no todo el hilo, que en forocoches ya sabemos todos que hay mucho chaval, incluso menores de edad sentando cátedra de todo, pero este en concreto me parece que hace una observación interesante.



Nada más que hay que ver el índice... :XX::XX::XX:
En fin... Veremos cómo se da mañana pero yo sigo teniendo fe total en depeche.


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> ¿Cúantas acciones de codere lleváis en cartera?



Las suficientes para pagarme unas vacaciones en Punta Cana a costa de ellos


----------



## escandemor (23 Sep 2013)

supongo y espero,que cada cual , las justas para que el dia que las venda se lleve una alegria y lo agradezca a depeche., o si se pierde , ese dia no le suponga un disgusto grande, y no culpe a depeche de su suerte


----------



## NaNDeTe (23 Sep 2013)

Donde veis la pre-apertura y el libro de ordenes? en ING broker se puede?


----------



## Metal12 (23 Sep 2013)

Señores que nos paso hoy con nuestras coderes? A ver que tal se nos de el día mañana...... He repasado un poco el hilo y veo a Depeche que esta tranquilo 
¿ Espero que no hayáis caído muchos con stop loss y mantengáis posiciones?


----------



## BlueLaser (23 Sep 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> Señores que nos paso hoy con nuestras coderes? A ver que tal se nos de el día mañana...... He repasado un poco el hilo y veo a Depeche que esta tranquilo
> ¿ Espero que no hayáis caído muchos con stop loss y mantengáis posiciones?




El stop loss es de nenazas :::XX:


----------



## Metal12 (23 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> El stop loss es de nenazas :::XX:




Ya lo tiene dicho el Jefe :no: Stop loss


----------



## 1965 (23 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> El stop loss es de nenazas :::XX:



Pues no se, que yo en el curro no puedo entrar a vender. Hoy he vuelto a casa acojonao. Y eso que no tengo tantas


----------



## merkax (23 Sep 2013)

Aquí vamos a pelo, nada de SL


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

1965 dijo:


> Pues no se, que yo en el curro no puedo entrar a vender. Hoy he vuelto a casa acojonao. Y eso que no tengo tantas



El "poblema" es que con estos valores si pones un SL debes "enterrarlo" muy profundamente, o te lo barren. Fíjate que ha pasado hoy, con la mayoria de los SL, seguramente por "mantener las ganancias", los barridos que ha habido hubieran sacado a la mayoria del valor...


----------



## SkullandPhones (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> El "poblema" es que con estos valores si pones un SL debes "enterrarlo" muy profundamente, o te lo barren. Fíjate que ha pasado hoy, con la mayoria de los SL, seguramente por "mantener las ganancias", los barridos que ha habido *hubieran sacado a la mayoria del valor...*



y?:no:

podían haber entrado más barato posteriormente, no tiene mucho sentido lo que dices.


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> y?:no:
> 
> podían haber entrado más barato posteriormente, no tiene mucho sentido lo que dices.



Compras a 2,10

Ves subir el valor a 2,88

Se te ocurre poner el SL en 2,26 para asegurar beneficios

Te barren en 2,26

Si entras (lo que no es habitual en mucha gente), lo haces en 2,26

No se..., como no vayas muy cargado gana el broker gracias a las comisiones...


----------



## SkullandPhones (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Compras a 2,10
> 
> Ves subir el valor a 2,88
> 
> ...



si entras, porque piensas que te han echado del chollo, y tú quieres volver comprar por debajo del SL que te han "barrido" normalmente.


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> si entras, porque piensas que te han echado del chollo, y tú quieres volver comprar por debajo del SL que te han "barrido" normalmente.



Salvo tengas la cabeza fria y los pies calientes, la mayoria de gacelas de por aqui, si te echan, piensas que el valor ha bajado porque no subira, y salvo estes cada 5 minutos mirando, luego ves que sube, pero entonces lo puedes ver caro y no atreverte a subir porque no sabes realmente cual sera el recorrido. Por eso las gacelas suelen perder pasta en corto plazo, suicidarse si se meten en intradia, y dedicarse al largo comprando SAN o TEF. Pero vamos, es la idea que me he hecho de lo que he ido leyendo.


----------



## mpbk (24 Sep 2013)

mañana para ir bien ya no deberia perder 1.81 en cierres.

si no se pierden volverá a máximos.


----------



## NaNDeTe (24 Sep 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> mañana para ir bien ya no deberia perder 1.81 en cierres.
> 
> si no se pierden volverá a máximos.



Shhh que nos vigilan....

Tengo un colega en la junta directiva de Codere, pero el cabron no suelta prenda, dice que del tema bursatil no tiene ni pajolera idea.

Yo estoy fuera, queria dormir tranquilo con mis plusvis, los chicharros me dan panico, a ver como va el tema mañana para si acaso volver a entrar.


----------



## mpbk (24 Sep 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Shhh que nos vigilan....
> 
> Tengo un colega en la junta directiva de Codere, pero el cabron no suelta prenda, dice que del tema bursatil no tiene ni pajolera idea.
> 
> Yo estoy fuera, queria dormir tranquilo con mis plusvis, los chicharros me dan panico, a ver como va el tema mañana para si acaso volver a entrar.



yo creo que nadie nos vigila.

es un small cap y pueden hacer lo que quieran con poca pasta, eso si...pero el análisis técnico siempre se respeta.


----------



## Humim (24 Sep 2013)

Poca pasta cuanto es??? unos cuantos millones de euros por lo menos.. no?


----------



## Cordoba (24 Sep 2013)

Por donde vana a ir los tiros hoy? 
Leve bajada sin perder 1,85?
Leve subida ?
Subidon, subidon?


----------



## venecia (24 Sep 2013)

Arriba bucaneros a remarrrrr estoy solo en el barco malandrines¡¡ 
cuando lleguemos a la isla 3€ ya podreis disfrutar comiendo tortugitas
pero toca remarrrrr


----------



## James Bond (24 Sep 2013)

En la trinchera estoy, a 2.00€ las pille ayer. Vamos depeche no nos falles ahora xDD


----------



## madruga (24 Sep 2013)

Lo que es llamativo es el volumen de negocio de estos días. Ayer superó en volumen de negociación a varios componentes del IBEX35: dobló a mediaset, superó a indra y estuvo a la altura de FCC e IAG. Eso es muy bueno.


----------



## moisty70 (24 Sep 2013)

¿Como va la subasta?


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (24 Sep 2013)

parriba, 1,93!


----------



## ptbrudy (24 Sep 2013)

Empezamos con poca subida. Aver si se anima


----------



## Metal12 (24 Sep 2013)

Señores a ver que tal se da el día hoy......

*Codere:* Apertura 1,93€
Solaria: Apertura 0,855€
Campofrio: Apertura 5,79€


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (24 Sep 2013)

Luchando en 94-95

---------- Post added 24-sep-2013 at 09:04 ----------

Seguro que Depeche está durmiento como un angelito!


----------



## Kamui (24 Sep 2013)

Arranque suave hoy y deshinchándose en la subida.


----------



## MarioConde (24 Sep 2013)

Jajajaja chicos.. que no es un partido de tenis. Vayamos a hacer nuestros quehaceres que ya subirá sola.

Buenos días y buena suerte!


----------



## Kamui (24 Sep 2013)

Bueno, pues ya está en rojo.


----------



## kitos84 (24 Sep 2013)

1.89:abajo:


----------



## Bucanero (24 Sep 2013)

MarioConde dijo:


> Jajajaja chicos.. que no es un partido de tenis. Vayamos a hacer nuestros quehaceres que ya subirá sola.
> 
> Buenos días y buena suerte!



Ah no? jajajaja. Es que por lo menos yo estoy mal acostumbrado con tantas subidas y bajadas jeje. Un saludo a todos.:Baile:


----------



## Jorkomboi (24 Sep 2013)

1.83 Me estoy cagando por la pata abajo...

1,79


----------



## kitos84 (24 Sep 2013)

Se vende si rompe o se cierra los valores dichos?


----------



## James Bond (24 Sep 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> 1.83 Me estoy cagando por la pata abajo...



Ya somos dos, pero bueno confiemos en Depeche.

1,75€:vomito:


----------



## morfheo (24 Sep 2013)

Como puede ser que en la gráfica me ponga 1,94 y en la cartera 1,83?


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Bucanero dijo:


> Ah no? jajajaja. Es que por lo menos yo estoy mal acostumbrado con tantas subidas y bajadas jeje. Un saludo a todos.:Baile:



Depeche, el nivel de "salirse" era 1,85 o 1,81? Porque lo tengo en 1,83


----------



## Bucanero (24 Sep 2013)

Mejor me pongo a currar y no miro más el valor porque sino me da un patatus. A cuidarse todos.


----------



## Duendek86 (24 Sep 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]

Si no entendi mal ayer, eso verde de abajo es que esta sobrevendida, de modo que deberia subir en breve no?


----------



## Jorkomboi (24 Sep 2013)

1,74... esto no me gusta nada...


----------



## locojaen (24 Sep 2013)

espero equivocarme, pero hoy puede ser el dia en que muchos pierdan valores de 5 cifras.
1.45 cerrando el gap dejado. panico en los pequeños y masacre gaceril.

razonamiento: muchas gacelillas entraron muy abajo (1.25-1.40) con la astronomica subida vieron pingües plusvalias, vendieron por "asegurar" beneficio y volvieron a entrar rondando 2.40. los grandes bajarán la acción a los niveles pre-subida para que todas esas gacelillas devuelvan la pasta; y los más osados incluso palmen.


----------



## Depeche (24 Sep 2013)

Buenos dias,tranquilidad,aún puede tener un margen para barrer stops,va a rebotar seguro.


----------



## Cordoba (24 Sep 2013)

Depeche estos son los momentos en que te necesitamos, deja. El blog para otro momento que los tenemos de corbata, salimos corriendo o aguantamos?

Perdona escribimos a la vez y no te vi, gracias por tranquilizar.


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Buenos dias,tranquilidad,aún puede tener un margen para barrer stops,va a rebotar seguro.



De 1,74 sube a 1,78


----------



## Duendek86 (24 Sep 2013)

09:27 1.81€


----------



## Depeche (24 Sep 2013)

Va a ir a buscar la linea de tendencia alcista,en cuanto pueda pongo gráfica


----------



## determinista (24 Sep 2013)

un poco de emoción, nunca viene mal, la vida sería aburrida


----------



## venecia (24 Sep 2013)

seguir remando malandrinessss el capitan no a abandonado el barco:Aplauso:


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

determinista dijo:


> un poco de emoción, nunca viene mal, la vida sería aburrida



Claro, tu como vas cargado de Quabit


----------



## Depeche (24 Sep 2013)

Que no cunda el pánico,estoy seguro de que va a rebotar al tocar la línea de directriz alcista, y rebotará con fuerza al alza.


----------



## determinista (24 Sep 2013)

venecia dijo:


> seguir remando malandrinessss el capitan no a abandonado el barco:Aplauso:



jajajaja, me has pillado, pero de codere tambien


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Que no cunda el pánico,estoy seguro de que va a rebotar al tocar la línea de directriz alcista, y rebotará con fuerza al alza.



Eso en euros que valor es? :ouch:


----------



## determinista (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Claro, tu como vas cargado de Quabit



jajajaja me has pillado, pero tambien llevo codere


----------



## JORDI_C (24 Sep 2013)

por lo que veo el soporte esta en 1,72 aunque en 1,68 hay uno guapo, trankilos que esto va para arriba.


----------



## Depeche (24 Sep 2013)

Confiad en mi,conozco perfectamente estos movimientos, va a producirse una subida importante,y van a echar a todos los miedosos.
Ya veréis como sube.


----------



## Bucanero (24 Sep 2013)

venecia dijo:


> Arriba bucaneros a remarrrrr estoy solo en el barco malandrines¡¡
> cuando lleguemos a la isla 3€ ya podreis disfrutar comiendo tortugitas
> pero toca remarrrrr



arrrr!!!! Eso hacemos jajaja. Quiero mi parte del tesoro. Un saludo.

Aguantar :S que esta vez no me salgo ni con agua hirviendo a no ser que lo diga oDepeche.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2013 at 09:39 ----------

Mira que había dicho que no iba a mirar el foro un rato que sino...


----------



## kitos84 (24 Sep 2013)

1.71...Panic button al toque de click


----------



## Robopoli (24 Sep 2013)

Me acabo de conectar y menuda barridita de stops... 
Me siento como una gacelilla pero mi fe en el valor es inquebrantable así que a aguantar con 2 coj... Estoy hasta por enchufarle un poco más ahora que está baratita


----------



## mfernama (24 Sep 2013)

Buenos días.

La verdad es que todos los AT que he leído por ahí la ponen a parir..., seguramente porque están entrando...

En fin veremos que ocurre, sin olvidar que no deja de ser un chicharro.


----------



## Cordoba (24 Sep 2013)

Ya he perdido el miedo, q sea lo q tenga q ser, Depeche tu suerte será la mía.

Con dos c....


----------



## JORDI_C (24 Sep 2013)

La venta se ha calmao, esto solo tiene un camino que es para arriba!!!! a ver hasta donde sube cuando rebote.

Empiezan a entrar ordenes de compra guapas ahora.


----------



## Bucanero (24 Sep 2013)

ienso:Al final en esta vida es cuestión de cojo... Creo que en gran parte si.ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (24 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Ya he perdido el miedo, q sea lo q tenga q ser, Depeche tu suerte será la mía.
> 
> Con dos c....



jajajajajaja esto es la prueba feaciente de que hemos tocado suelo 
De toda formas yo cuando me deprimo mucho entro en el mundo paralelo de Selfbank donde todavía está a 1,81€.
Nada chavales...que eso... que siempre nos quedarán los dividendos :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Bucanero (24 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Ya he perdido el miedo, q sea lo q tenga q ser, Depeche tu suerte será la mía.
> 
> Con dos c....



Estoy contigo.


----------



## Depeche (24 Sep 2013)

Una imagen vale más que mil palabras.


----------



## Kamui (24 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> jajajajajaja esto es la prueba feaciente de que hemos tocado suelo
> De toda formas yo cuando me deprimo mucho entro en el mundo paralelo de Selfbank donde todavía está a 1,81€.
> Nada chavales...que eso... que siempre nos quedarán los dividendos :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



Ah, pero Codere paga dividendos?


----------



## Duendek86 (24 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> jajajajajaja esto es la prueba feaciente de que hemos tocado suelo
> De toda formas yo cuando me deprimo mucho entro en el mundo paralelo de Selfbank donde todavía está a 1,81€.
> Nada chavales...que eso... que siempre nos quedarán los dividendos :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



Que suerte! aprovecha para vender!!! y compra de nuevo a cuando baje a 1.71 :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Depeche (24 Sep 2013)

Acabo de comprar 2.500 titulos más a 1,75 euros.


----------



## Baki (24 Sep 2013)

Me siento como una gacela corriendo delante de los tigres!! Uno lleva tatuajes!:ouch::ouch:

Depeche es mi guia... Saca la escopeta!!!


----------



## mfernama (24 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Acabo de comprar 2.500 titulos más a 1,75 euros.



Al final te van a dar un asiento en el consejo


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> jajajajajaja esto es la prueba feaciente de que hemos tocado suelo
> De toda formas yo cuando me deprimo mucho entro en el mundo paralelo de Selfbank donde todavía está a 1,81€.
> Nada chavales...que eso... que siempre nos quedarán los dividendos :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



Hay algun sitio donde pongan (gratis) tiempo real o en todos los sitios es con un desfase de 15 minutos?


----------



## Neu___ (24 Sep 2013)

esta para que entren los leones ya, no creo que quede mucho stop loss por barrer :/


----------



## Kamui (24 Sep 2013)

Depeche, con cuánto vas ya?


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Neu___ dijo:


> esta para que entren los leones ya, no creo que quede mucho stop loss por barrer :/



Hasta las pelusillas de mi casa se han largado, con eso te lo digo to y no te digo na


----------



## Robopoli (24 Sep 2013)

Acabo de cargar dos lotes:

559 a	1,74 EUR
1155 a 1,76 EUR

(3.000 laureles)


----------



## mfernama (24 Sep 2013)

Lo que mis inexpertos ojos ven es que la tendencia alcista es muy inclinada lo cual significa que no es fiable, y qué como ya dijeron los 1.78 es un punto crítico como rompa los 1.78 va de cajón al 1.5, esperemos rebote...




Depeche dijo:


> Una imagen vale más que mil palabras.


----------



## malcom1986 (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Hay algun sitio donde pongan (gratis) tiempo real o en todos los sitios es con un desfase de 15 minutos?



Ecobolsa compi, a Codere la tienes en el apartado de Mercado Continuo.

Saludos!!


----------



## morfheo (24 Sep 2013)

Estos leones tienen mucha hambre, no comen sino que engullen.


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

malcom1986 dijo:


> Ecobolsa compi, a Codere la tienes en el apartado de Mercado Continuo.
> 
> Saludos!!



Gracias, pero si miras la hora veras que pone datos de 15 minutos antes


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (24 Sep 2013)

Si te registras son unos 5 minutillos de retraso, no siempre

1,7300
Var. Neta Var.% Vol. (Acc.) Anterior Máximo Mínimo Hora
-0,1700 -8,95 387.857 1,9000 1,9700 1,7000 *10:02:53*


----------



## Kamui (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Gracias, pero si miras la hora veras que pone datos de 15 minutos antes



Se te registras irá a tiempo real.


----------



## mfernama (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Gracias, pero si miras la hora veras que pone datos de 15 minutos antes



Gratixx en tiempo real no encontré nada, hay que rascarse el bolsillo.


----------



## ptbrudy (24 Sep 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Gratixx en tiempo real no encontré nada, hay que rascarse el bolsillo.



En Borsa Oberta de la caixa si que esta a tiempo real.


----------



## malcom1986 (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Gracias, pero si miras la hora veras que pone datos de 15 minutos antes



Daté de alta y verás como resale en tiempo real.


----------



## Duendek86 (24 Sep 2013)

10:08 1.77€ hacia rato ya que no subia tan arriba


----------



## decloban (24 Sep 2013)

Estaros tranquilo, no tiene sentido ir poniendo el precio del valor cada minuto. Además estos sustos del valor ayer al cierre y hoy sirven para los rezagados tengan alguna oportunidad


----------



## kitos84 (24 Sep 2013)

Adiós a todas las plusvalías, de codere y campofrio... ahora se trata de salir vivos o morir por cabezoneria. A lo mejor seria bueno dar el brazo a torcer y olvidarnos?
Aun así gracias


----------



## Chila (24 Sep 2013)

Por lo menos sube solaria y mis iberdrolas se comportan bien...algo es algo.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2013 at 10:22 ----------




kitos84 dijo:


> Adiós a todas las plusvalías, de codere y campofrio... ahora se trata de salir vivos o morir por cabezoneria. A lo mejor seria bueno dar el brazo a torcer y olvidarnos?
> Aun así gracias



Aprendiaze a base de garrotazos¡¡


----------



## Thaiel (24 Sep 2013)

Estos momentos de nervios son los difíciles de soportar. Si habéis confiado en Depeche y el hombre compró ayer y hoy a vuelto a comprar, será por algo. Las veces que no lo ha visto claro (en otros valores) y ha comentado que desharía posiciones y en situaciones mejores que las que "aparenta" ahora. Nos ha dado su opinión y ahora apuesta fuerte por Codere. Por supuesto que puede estar equivocado, pero ha demostrado que algo sabe de esto.
No van a decir ahora que la empresa ha quebrado....así que un poco de tranquilidad y nervios de acero. Ánimo a todos.


----------



## SkullandPhones (24 Sep 2013)

kitos84 dijo:


> Adiós a todas las plusvalías, de codere y campofrio... ahora se trata de salir vivos o morir por cabezoneria. A lo mejor seria bueno dar el brazo a torcer y olvidarnos?
> Aun así gracias



2 frases:



> Cobarde que huye vale para otra guerra





> De valientes están los cementerios llenos




::


----------



## kitos84 (24 Sep 2013)

Chila dijo:


> Por lo menos sube solaria y mis iberdrolas se comportan bien...algo es algo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-sep-2013 at 10:22 ----------
> 
> ...



Y como nos gusta...
Pero empieza a salir carooo


----------



## Depeche (24 Sep 2013)

kitos84 dijo:


> Adiós a todas las plusvalías, de codere y campofrio... ahora se trata de salir vivos o morir por cabezoneria. A lo mejor seria bueno dar el brazo a torcer y olvidarnos?
> Aun así gracias



Sal a dar una vuelta, y verás como cuando vengas a partir de las 12 la cosa está mucho mejor,así no pasas nervios.
No vas a confiar ahora en mi?


----------



## kitos84 (24 Sep 2013)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> 2 frases:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero alguien a vendido?
O no estas dentro


----------



## Chila (24 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Sal a dar una vuelta, y verás como cuando vengas a partir de las 12 la cosa está mucho mejor,así no pasas nervios.
> No vas a confiar ahora en mi?



El mas Grande¡¡


----------



## Metal12 (24 Sep 2013)

kitos84 dijo:


> Adiós a todas las plusvalías, de codere y campofrio... ahora se trata de salir vivos o morir por cabezoneria. A lo mejor seria bueno dar el brazo a torcer y olvidarnos?
> Aun así gracias



No se el por que de generar miedo, tan solo te puedo decir que si entraste tarde y mal, te toca esperar y confiar y por otro lado te puedo decir que tengo los siguientes valores a buen precio y los voy a esperar donde Depeche nos dijo en los comienzos de esta aventura.


Campofrio lo tengo a 4,82€ y 5,26 con media de 4,97€ y la esperare en la OPA
Solaria la tengo a 0,645€ y la espero a 1,20€ mínimo
Codere la tengo en 1,25€ y la espero en un minio de 4,13€

Estoy muy tranquilo y sigo confiando en mis valores sin SL
*
Confió en nuestro Crack...*


----------



## Bucanero (24 Sep 2013)

jeje estar tranquilos. Que estas son las batallitas que luego contaremos a los nietos. Aunque reconozco que lo digo porque voy con poco y eso da cierta tranquilidad.


----------



## sapoconcho (24 Sep 2013)

kitos84 dijo:


> Adiós a todas las plusvalías, de codere y campofrio... ahora se trata de salir vivos o morir por cabezoneria. A lo mejor seria bueno dar el brazo a torcer y olvidarnos?
> Aun así gracias



Yo no entiendo nada. Por qué son ustedes tan derrotistas?? Yo entré en Codere diciendo que por fundamental era un asco y que por técnico ni puta idea pero me fiaba del Sr.Depeche. Y como yo supongo que casi todos. Pues si nos hemos fiado del él para entrar habrá que fiarse de él para salir. Aún encima nos dice que está comprando acciones... y aquí todos llorando que qué hacemos??

Si nos va a suponer un soponcio mejor largarse, eso está claro. Y si tenían confianza en él para entrar pues esperen y listo. Dejen de llorar a cada minuto que si esto va para arriba o para abajo. Que si este minuto la cotización sube o baja. Habría que bloquear este hilo hasta las 18 horas. Si el ve una tendencia alcista, aunque sea terciaria, pues vamos a darle un voto de confianza. Y si no se lo damos, vendemos y a otra cosa. Pero de preguntarle minuto a minuto "qué hacemos?", vaya tela.

Venga, tranquilidad y ánimo. Vayamos a hacer otra cosa que necesitamos relajarnos.


----------



## Deshollinador (24 Sep 2013)

El movimiento que lleva, me recuerda mucho al que hizo Vertice a mediados de Agosto..., a ver si vuelve a retomar los 1,80 con volumen


----------



## Arrebonico (24 Sep 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> espero equivocarme, pero hoy puede ser el dia en que muchos pierdan valores de 5 cifras.
> 1.45 cerrando el gap dejado. panico en los pequeños y masacre gaceril.
> 
> razonamiento: muchas gacelillas entraron muy abajo (1.25-1.40) con la astronomica subida vieron pingües plusvalias, vendieron por "asegurar" beneficio y volvieron a entrar rondando 2.40. los grandes bajarán la acción a los niveles pre-subida para que todas esas gacelillas devuelvan la pasta; y los más osados incluso palmen.



Grande.

PD:

alguien lo dijo ayer, _los que estáis en bolsa solo por recomendaciones, vais a acabar muy mal._


----------



## kitos84 (24 Sep 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> No se el por que de generar miedo, tan solo te puedo decir que si entraste tarde y mal, te toca esperar y confiar y por otro lado te puedo decir que tengo los siguientes valores a buen precio y los voy a esperar donde Depeche nos dijo en los comienzos de esta aventura.
> 
> 
> Campofrio lo tengo a 4,82€ y 5,26 con media de 4,97€ y la esperare en la OPA
> ...



Quien dice que no confió...con.o para no confiar
Entre en campo frío a 4'64 y solté a 5.45. Compre de nuevo a 5.15 hasta ahora.
En codere entre a 1.18 y por nervios solté a 1.9. El único fallo fue comprar a 2.37 cuando de aquella era soporte y estaba llenado a contracorrie te. Nada mas... la verdad es que soy pesimista pero confió.De echo me estaba poniendo el bañador. Con esto te lo digo to


----------



## Metal12 (24 Sep 2013)

kitos84 dijo:


> Quien dice que no confió...con.o para no confiar
> Entre en campo frío a 4'64 y solté a 5.45. Compre de nuevo a 5.15 hasta ahora.
> En codere entre a 1.18 y por nervios solté a 1.9. El único fallo fue comprar a 2.37 cuando de aquella era soporte y estaba llenado a contracorrie te. Nada mas... la verdad es que soy pesimista pero confió.De echo me estaba poniendo el bañador. Con esto te lo digo to




Date un baño a mi salud tambíen


----------



## KATAKARR (24 Sep 2013)

IN DEPECHE I TRUST.....No meto mas en CODERE porque tendría que vender mis solaria para eso .......con eso os digo todo


----------



## Depeche (24 Sep 2013)

Normalmente en situaciones como la de hoy,es cuando suelen sacar noticias positivas.
Primero bajan el valor con fuerza y cuando han metido el miedo en el cuerpo y han salido los cobardes,sacan noticia buena y para arriba con fuerza.


----------



## kitos84 (24 Sep 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Grande.
> 
> PD:
> 
> alguien lo dijo ayer, _los que estáis en bolsa solo por recomendaciones, vais a acabar muy mal._





locojaen dijo:


> espero equivocarme, pero hoy puede ser el dia en que muchos pierdan valores de 5 cifras.
> 1.45 cerrando el gap dejado. panico en los pequeños y masacre gaceril.
> 
> razonamiento: muchas gacelillas entraron muy abajo (1.25-1.40) con la astronomica subida vieron pingües plusvalias, vendieron por "asegurar" beneficio y volvieron a entrar rondando 2.40. los grandes bajarán la acción a los niveles pre-subida para que todas esas gacelillas devuelvan la pasta; y los más osados incluso palmen.



Clavaste mi situación...lo reconozco. Pero ajo y agua. :: novato en esto


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Normalmente en situaciones como la de hoy,es cuando suelen sacar noticias positivas.
> Primero bajan el valor con fuerza y cuando han metido el miedo en el cuerpo y han salido los cobardes,sacan noticia buena y para arriba con fuerza.



Si esta mañana publican una buena noticia de Codere se confirmará que tienes en casa un condensador de fluzo  Pero no sería más rápido el que te anotaras la combinacion del Euromillones? ::


----------



## Depeche (24 Sep 2013)

Va a subir en breve, acabo de ver la señal de subida,de repente se han hecho un montón de aplicaciones de mas de 40.000 titulos en 1,70 euros,eso es que han cerrado cortos y ahora le van a dar un tirón fuerte para arriba.
Ya veréis.


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (24 Sep 2013)

Compradas 2500+ a 1.72
Os espero leones! !


----------



## mfernama (24 Sep 2013)

Mientras tanto, SLR va de maravilla, a por la resistencia de los 0.9, a ver si esta vez puede con ella.

Suerte!


----------



## Thader (24 Sep 2013)

kitos84 dijo:


> Clavaste mi situación...lo reconozco. Pero ajo y agua. :: novato en esto



A mí también me pasó exactamente eso. Vendí a 1,70 con un 100% de ganancias y, llevado por la euforia de que subiría a 4 (incluso más) volví a entrar con una pequeña cantidad a un precio erróneo. El resto entró en Solaria, junto con algo que ya había comprado previamente.
Pero al final, aunque sigamos recomendaciones, que no se nos olvide que cada uno es responsable de sus errores. 
Estoy tranquilo en cualquier caso. Confío en la remontada y, además, entré con una cantidad que no me compromete.
Si tuviera disponible ahora, compraría más.


----------



## plexus1973 (24 Sep 2013)

Hola, por fin me deja postear (me registré ayer) soy otro novato metido en las codere bajo los auspicios de Depeche, ayer en 234 compré 250 para ver que tal, y hoy he comprado 500 a 1.91 y otras 500 a 1.70, así que plena confianza.


Presentación: Cipotecado lonchafinista, asiduo lector del foro desde hace tiempo, pero por vaguería no me registraba para postear. Un saludo a todos y gracias a Depeche por su trabajo.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (24 Sep 2013)

Lleva un volumen importante, casi medio millón de títulos lleva negociados en dos horas. Al menos por ahí sí que se le ve más vida al valor.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (24 Sep 2013)

Buenos dias, tranquilidad amigos que Depeche va bien encaminado, el que pensaria que se iba a tirar esto subiendo un 30% todos los dias mejor que se salga de la bolsa y vaya a un casino o bingo que quizas le acompañe la suerte. Esta aguantando bien el soporte de 1,70 y confio en que se pueda llegar a cerrar hoy en positivo, hay queda eso.

Mientras tanto, me subo ha mi carro otras 4000 1.75€


----------



## Depeche (24 Sep 2013)

Nos vemos a la tarde, cuando vuelva queiro verla en verde.


----------



## aguaplast (24 Sep 2013)

Yo me acongojé cuando llegó a 1,14 hace un par de semanas y malvendí para evitar pérdidas mayores... craso error por no confiar.

Esta vez no me pillan, pienso aguantar hasta el final, y viendo que las predicciones de Depeche se van cumpliendo, ya he aumentado mi posición a 1,72.


----------



## NaNDeTe (24 Sep 2013)

Yo me espero a que recupere ciertas resistencias, eso de coger cuchillos cayendo a mi no me va


----------



## rory (24 Sep 2013)

No termina de arrancar...


----------



## ooyamaneko (24 Sep 2013)

Al final la otra vez entré a 1,99 i vendí cuando llegó a 2,70 (sí me arrepentí de no entrar antes y verlo desde la barrera jeje). Ahora la veo ya paradita, me la voy a jugar por la confianza que le tengo a Depeche y he entrado en 1,74... A ver que nos deparan los acontecimientos... Aunque yo no creo que aguante hasta 3, las dejaré ir antes, si es que sube...  (yo creo que sí claro, sino no hubiera pillado!!).

Saludos!


----------



## Sebasesco (24 Sep 2013)

Ante todo un saludo a todos los presentes y como no al Gurú Depeche.
Soy novato registrado ayer, aunque llevo leyendo el foro desde hace tiempo. 

Estoy deseando verlas subir, porque desde que entré el viernes pasado, solo las he visto caer, aún así, toda mi confianza en el maestro. No me bajaré de este barco aunque el agua me llegue a los ojos.


----------



## SkullandPhones (24 Sep 2013)

Cm´s everywhere.....


----------



## Duendek86 (24 Sep 2013)

un pico interesante justo a las 12... como dijo depeche.. a ver si empieza a moverse ya.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2013 at 12:02 ----------

otro picotazo 1.77 ahora

---------- Post added 24-sep-2013 at 12:07 ----------

Se me ha puesto en tiempo real a 1.8, pero ha bajado a instante a 1.74


----------



## determinista (24 Sep 2013)

-----------------1,79


----------



## determinista (24 Sep 2013)

-------------1,81


----------



## Duendek86 (24 Sep 2013)

1.82€ 12:13


----------



## James Bond (24 Sep 2013)

Estamos a 1,82€, vamos pa'arriba!


----------



## determinista (24 Sep 2013)

--------------1,82


----------



## James Bond (24 Sep 2013)

Bueno bueno, lo importante es que hemos roto ese 1,81€ de esta mañana


----------



## TONIMONTANA (24 Sep 2013)

MarioConde dijo:


> Sólo se leen tonterías en ese foro. Que si entro el lunes con 50€ a ver qué tal, que si esto es como el casino... En fin, Forocoches en estado puro.
> 
> En cuanto al aspecto técnico de la acción, para aquellos que estáis cada dos por tres mirando las cotizaciones, he aquí me humilde visión sobre el aspecto técnico de la acción en un time frame de 1 hora:
> 
> ...


----------



## Robopoli (24 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> un pico interesante justo a las 12... como dijo depeche.. a ver si empieza a moverse ya.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-sep-2013 at 12:02 ----------
> 
> ...



Tiene que haber un buen reguero de pillados que al igual que compraron al final de la subida de la semana pasada ahora están vendiendo al principio de esta y harán que esto haga dientes de sierra en vez de una subida tan limpia como las anteriores.
Por otro lado mejor así para hacer la subida más sostenible y evitar trompicones como los que hemos tenido.
Por cierto... ahora lo veo yo a 1,81. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Duendek86 (24 Sep 2013)

1.83€ 12:25

---------- Post added 24-sep-2013 at 12:25 ----------

se ha corregido a 1.81


----------



## mpbk (24 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Acabo de comprar 2.500 titulos más a 1,75 euros.



buenos dias.

más le vale cerrar por encima de 1.81

he entrado en 1.73, pensaba entrar en 1.81 pero justo he visto que rompia el soporte..si las puedo vender por encima de 3.3 no lo dudaré. el objetivo 4.2 es demasiado ambicioso.

se vendió a a 2.6 y recompra a 1.73, stop por debajo de 1.57 o 1.7 si se va a intradia.Al final tendré que abrir un blog yo también:XX:


----------



## ooyamaneko (24 Sep 2013)

Codere, irremediablemente bajista - EI

Pues yo de momento me sigo fiando de Depeche, a ver si las buenas sensaciones son ciertas o soy gafe 

Saludos.


----------



## Duendek86 (24 Sep 2013)

se ha atascado en el 1.8 - 1.79


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> se ha atascado en el 1.8 - 1.79



Habria que ver el volumen, pero eso pinta como que hay muchas gacelas huyendo y algun que otro leon entrando de puntillas...


----------



## mpbk (24 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> se ha atascado en el 1.8 - 1.79





mpbk dijo:


> no queda de más meterle una orden de compra entre estos niveles por si entra la liebre 1.81-1.94
> 
> soporte fiable, no me los invento




pues antiguo soporte ahora es resistencia....


----------



## Duendek86 (24 Sep 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> pues antiguo soporte ahora es resistencia....



1.81 ahora, a ver si lo aguanta y no vuelve hacia abajo


----------



## determinista (24 Sep 2013)

he leido esta opinión en invertia:
Con CODERE presiento que esta acción el lunes abre a 3 y posiblemente llegue a 6 en breve , además he visto algo que me sorprendio ..al cierre consulte compras de brokers en visual economy y habían quedado comprados por millones y ahora he entrado y ya esas compras no están no se me huele a subidón de los muy buenos ...tal vez este fin de semana se diga algo de la acción o tal vez se sepa algo a futuro cercano que ponga a valer a codere... el caso es que eurovegas esta muy cerca y actualmente hay pocas empresas que estén tan consolidadas como esta en el sector juegos ...no se ojala no me equivoque pero creo y espero ...yo sigo dentro hasta que se defina la tendencia


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

determinista dijo:


> he leido esta opinión en invertia:
> Con CODERE presiento que esta acción el lunes abre a 3 y posiblemente llegue a 6 en breve , además he visto algo que me sorprendio ..*al cierre consulte compras de brokers en visual economy y habían quedado comprados por millones y ahora he entrado y ya esas compras no están* no se me huele a subidón de los muy buenos ...tal vez este fin de semana se diga algo de la acción o tal vez se sepa algo a futuro cercano que ponga a valer a codere... el caso es que eurovegas esta muy cerca y actualmente hay pocas empresas que estén tan consolidadas como esta en el sector juegos ...no se ojala no me equivoque pero creo y espero ...yo sigo dentro hasta que se defina la tendencia



Enlace? No sera del viernes pasado? 

Por cierto, vaya fiasco el Quabit ese ::

Edito: No entiendo lo que está resaltado en negrita. Que alguien me explique como pueden "desaparecer" compras...


----------



## mpbk (24 Sep 2013)

determinista dijo:


> he leido esta opinión en invertia:
> Con CODERE presiento que esta acción el lunes abre a 3 y posiblemente llegue a 6 en breve , además he visto algo que me sorprendio ..al cierre consulte compras de brokers en visual economy y habían quedado comprados por millones y ahora he entrado y ya esas compras no están no se me huele a subidón de los muy buenos ...tal vez este fin de semana se diga algo de la acción o tal vez se sepa algo a futuro cercano que ponga a valer a codere... el caso es que eurovegas esta muy cerca y actualmente hay pocas empresas que estén tan consolidadas como esta en el sector juegos ...no se ojala no me equivoque pero creo y espero ...yo sigo dentro hasta que se defina la tendencia



ha sido mi bisabuela...te vas a creer todas las opiniones de interne?

solo falta que alguien diga que subirá a 20€ :ouch::ouch:


----------



## determinista (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Enlace? No sera del viernes pasado?
> 
> Por cierto, vaya fiasco el Quabit ese ::



si del viernes pasado, pero bueno puede haber algo, que es lo que me parece a mi.

quabit la estan sujetando desde hace tiempo, y hoy han vuelto a tomar prestadas, como hicieron ayer, solo sirve para que la gente pueda comprar barato, yo las tengo a 0,046, si te digo la verdad si me la bajan a por ahi me harian un favor


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

determinista dijo:


> si del viernes pasado, pero bueno puede haber algo, que es lo que me parece a mi.
> 
> *quabit la estan sujetando desde hace tiempo*, y hoy han vuelto a tomar prestadas, como hicieron ayer, solo sirve para que la gente pueda comprar barato, yo las tengo a 0,046, si te digo la verdad si me la bajan a por ahi me harian un favor



Y cuando la "suelten", hasta donde se supone subirá? Algun enlace con un AT sobre el valor? A ustec quien le dio el soplo?


----------



## Duendek86 (24 Sep 2013)

1.83 a ver si esta es la buena

Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk


----------



## determinista (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Y cuando la "suelten", hasta donde se supone subirá? Algun enlace con un AT sobre el valor? A ustec quien le dio el soplo?



aqui tienes el tecnico , y sobretodo el fundamental:
http://quabit-inmobiliaria.***************/t55p825-quabit-inmobiliaria

---------- Post added 24-sep-2013 at 13:28 ----------




determinista dijo:


> aqui tienes el tecnico , y sobretodo el fundamental:
> http://quabit-inmobiliaria.***************/t55p825-quabit-inmobiliaria



digamos que el tal admin es lo que aqui es depeche, constatado y comprobado como es la subida de ayer

---------- Post added 24-sep-2013 at 13:30 ----------

la información son buenas perras, la buena información


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Sep 2013)

determinista dijo:


> aqui tienes el tecnico , y sobretodo el fundamental:
> http://quabit-inmobiliaria.***************/t55p825-quabit-inmobiliaria
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-sep-2013 at 13:28 ----------
> ...




Han editado la url, mira a ver si puedes ponerla de otra forma para que salga bien, ponle un espacio o algo y lueog se lo quitamos.


----------



## NaNDeTe (24 Sep 2013)

La bolsa por Carlos María: Ibex en resistencia, tiempo de pequeños valores

Yo estoy en quabit tambien, la espero en 0,2. Hoy despues del pedazo mastil lo normal es que corrija hoy e incluso mañana.


Determinista el enlace no funka, que hay que poner donde los asteriscos? Foroactivo . com no?


----------



## determinista (24 Sep 2013)

http://quabit-inmobiliaria.***************/t55p825-quabit-inmobiliaria


----------



## Machacator (24 Sep 2013)

Creo que la web es:
"h t t p : / / q u a b i t - i n m o b i l i a r i a . f o r o a c t i v o . c o m / t 5 5 p 8 2 5 - q u a b i t - i n m o b i l i a r i a"
He buscado en google y creo que es éste al que se refiere.
(sustituir los espacios por nada en el string)


----------



## determinista (24 Sep 2013)

no entiendo lo de los asterisco, falta esto:
***************/t55p825-quabit

---------- Post added 24-sep-2013 at 13:37 ----------

si eso machacador


----------



## Cordoba (24 Sep 2013)

determinista dijo:


> no entiendo lo de los asterisco, falta esto:
> ***************/t55p825-quabit
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-sep-2013 at 13:37 ----------
> ...



Buenas, me parece interesante la informacion de quabit, incluso a mi me interesa, pero creo que deberías abrir un hilo especifico, y no manchar esta, que estamos a otra cosa, vamos sin acritud.


----------



## determinista (24 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Buenas, me parece interesante la informacion de quabit, incluso a mi me interesa, pero creo que deberías abrir un hilo especifico, y no manchar esta, que estamos a otra cosa, vamos sin acritud.



solo he respondido a la pregunta


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (24 Sep 2013)

Temas de autocensura de direcciones, os lo pongo reenlazado

http://*******/19w129H

joder... ahora xD
QUABIT INMOBILIARIA - Página 56


----------



## determinista (24 Sep 2013)

es un valor de muchisimo potencial, por cierto


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Sep 2013)

¿ El admin ese que habla en ese foro tiene referencias de saber de lo que habla ? Porque tal y como lo pinta puede ser un pelotazo.

Y todos sabemos lo que nos gustan a nosotros los pelotazos


----------



## determinista (24 Sep 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ El admin ese que habla en ese foro tiene referencias de saber de lo que habla ? Porque tal y como lo pinta puede ser un pelotazo.
> 
> Y todos sabemos lo que nos gustan a nosotros los pelotazos



yo pensaba que era un charlatan al principio, pero hubo algo que me decia, que podia tener razón , digamos intuición, le estuve siguiendo durante un tiempo, e inverti, y hasta la fecha lo ha clavado todo, sabe quien compra , para que compra, es algo que no me acabo de creer, siempre me pregunto no sera el propio presidente, porque es una bestia, tanto por tecnico, fundamental como para leer las posiciones, interpretar los movimientos, contactos , una bestia humana bursatil


----------



## NaNDeTe (24 Sep 2013)

Quabit se tiene que ir ahora a los 0.75, si los pierde, a tomar por culo.

Codere que es de lo que va el tema, me lo veo entorno a 1€ los proximos dias. Aunque yo ya estoy fuera, espero que Depeche este en lo cierto y pegue un subidon, me gustaria poder volver a entrar y tambien que vosotros compis de chicharreria no palmeis pasta, algunos me da que habeis puesto mas de la que deberiais y la verdad esa sensacion de palmar mas de lo debido no se lo deseo a nadie.



determinista dijo:


> yo pensaba que era un charlatan al principio, pero hubo algo que me decia, que podia tener razón , digamos intuición, le estuve siguiendo durante un tiempo, e inverti, y hasta la fecha lo ha clavado todo, sabe quien compra , para que compra, es algo que no me acabo de creer, siempre me pregunto no sera el propio presidente, porque es una bestia, tanto por tecnico, fundamental como para leer las posiciones, interpretar los movimientos, contactos , una bestia humana bursatil



Pues no me extrañaria que fuese un ''alguien'' , desde luego interesado en inflar la cotizacion esta bastante de ahi crear un foro exclusivamente sobre Quabit.

Yo repito estoy dentro, pero al 0,75 ( con perdidas) o 0.2 me salgo.


----------



## HisHoliness (24 Sep 2013)

Hamijos, desde la ignorancia, Quabit tiene pinta de estar acumulando pillados. Esos que se convertirán en largoplacistas...

Suerte.

PD El tal admin, en alguno de sus primeros comentarios en ese hilo...



> ¿ He flaqueado alguna vez ? pues ahora menos... paciencia me sobra... la tela no me hace falta y tengo todo el tiempo del mundo sabiendo que poseo lo que ellos necesitan...
> 
> I hace the key... pueden hacer malabares que el resultado será el mismo... agua de borrajas.
> 
> ...



No me genera ninguna confianza, me parecen comentarios wishful thinking en plan "la vivienda nunca baja" "antes los quemo que malvenderlo"...


----------



## Kamui (24 Sep 2013)

Pues no arranca, no.


----------



## determinista (24 Sep 2013)

de todos modos yo me la jugue , te la juegas, apesar de los datos, si estuviera seguro hubiera comprado el doble otriple en 0.040, lo pense cientos de veces


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Sep 2013)

determinista dijo:


> yo pensaba que era un charlatan al principio, pero hubo algo que me decia, que podia tener razón , digamos intuición, le estuve siguiendo durante un tiempo, e inverti, y hasta la fecha lo ha clavado todo, sabe quien compra , para que compra, es algo que no me acabo de creer, siempre me pregunto no sera el propio presidente, porque es una bestia, tanto por tecnico, fundamental como para leer las posiciones, interpretar los movimientos, contactos , una bestia humana bursatil




Eso pense yo, que si no seria el dueño de la empresa o algo asi, como si fuera un antiguo fundador con una parte de la empresa o algo por el estilo.


----------



## MarioConde (24 Sep 2013)

determinista dijo:


> yo pensaba que era un charlatan al principio, pero hubo algo que me decia, que podia tener razón , digamos intuición, le estuve siguiendo durante un tiempo, e inverti, y hasta la fecha lo ha clavado todo, sabe quien compra , para que compra, es algo que no me acabo de creer, siempre me pregunto no sera el propio presidente, porque es una bestia, tanto por tecnico, fundamental como para leer las posiciones, interpretar los movimientos, contactos , una bestia humana bursatil



También ha previsto que hoy cerraría la acción en 0,20 y que a finales de septiembre estará en 0,30. ehhh

Hoy por lo pronto se deja un 11,40% en vez de subir el 75% previsto.

:abajo:


----------



## Cordoba (24 Sep 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Eso pense yo, que si no seria el dueño de la empresa o algo asi, como si fuera un antiguo fundador con una parte de la empresa o algo por el estilo.



Pero bueno tanto os molesta abrir un hilo a parte, es que no lo entiendo, es por puro respeto hacia los demás.


----------



## NaNDeTe (24 Sep 2013)

MarioConde dijo:


> También ha previsto que hoy cerraría la acción en 0,20 y que a finales de septiembre estará en 0,30. ehhh
> 
> Hoy por lo pronto se deja un 11,40% en vez de subir el 75% previsto.
> 
> :abajo:



Es decir aguantar la distribucion con precios los mas altos posibles.


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (24 Sep 2013)

He estado jugueteando con las coderes en plan mete sacas...
No he sacado mucho pero para la compra del mes si que me da


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Sep 2013)

MarioConde dijo:


> También ha previsto que hoy cerraría la acción en 0,20 y que a finales de septiembre estará en 0,30. ehhh
> 
> Hoy por lo pronto se deja un 11,40% en vez de subir el 75% previsto.
> 
> :abajo:




No es por nada, pero eso mismo podriamos decir de Codere.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2013 at 14:20 ----------




Cordoba dijo:


> Pero bueno tanto os molesta abrir un hilo a parte, es que no lo entiendo, es por puro respeto hacia los demás.




Si venga, que alguien lo abra, por favor y dejemos de ensuciar aqui.


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Juraria haber visto la cotizacion a 1,69 aunque ahora ya la veo a 1,74


----------



## toroloco (24 Sep 2013)

has visto esto

600 1,7400 14:42:45
1.000 1,7100 14:41:43
487 1,6900 14:40:29
1.000 1,6900 14:40:28
3.603 1,6800 14:40:28


----------



## adivino (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Juraria haber visto la cotizacion a 1,69 aunque ahora ya la veo a 1,74



Han entrado operaciones a 1,68


----------



## Cordoba (24 Sep 2013)

Porque voy bien en campofrio y solaría, pero en Codere no para de desangrarse, esto va aparar? Para cuando el arreon hacia arriba?


----------



## Jorkomboi (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Juraria haber visto la cotizacion a 1,69 aunque ahora ya la veo a 1,74



Bajo durante un segundo a 1,68.


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

toroloco dijo:


> has visto esto
> 
> 600 1,7400 14:42:45
> 1.000 1,7100 14:41:43
> ...



Ufff, creo que me voy a dormir la siesta, rezare para despertar en 2€


----------



## MarioConde (24 Sep 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> No es por nada, pero eso mismo podriamos decir de Codere.





¿Esperemos al 11 de octubre no? Por lo pronto sigue respetando la directriz alcista a la perfección. Es de poco sensatos echarse las manos a la cabeza (por el momento).



PD: a ver si Depeche opina igual o considera que traspasar la directriz alcista no es síntoma de preocupación.


----------



## Cordoba (24 Sep 2013)

Depeche vuelve de la playa que no esta la cosa para bañitos, que algunos estamos acojonaos....... Aunque resistiendo.


----------



## 3cKtorC (24 Sep 2013)

Cuando he visto 1,69 me han dado ganas de ir a por otro paquete  ,ahora me arrepiento....


----------



## Robopoli (24 Sep 2013)

Cada vez que Codere baja 1 céntimo un burbujero muere de un ataque en algún sitio... 
Mañana mejor venimos todos con la tila tomada.


----------



## Cordoba (24 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Cada vez que Codere baja 1 céntimo un burbujero muere de un ataque en algún sitio...
> Mañana mejor venimos todos con la tila tomada.



Jajaja es que todo depende, a ver que opinarías tu en la bajada de 1,16 a 1,15, y si es solo un €.
Saludos y a ver si vuela muchos céntimos para arriba.


----------



## Baki (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Juraria haber visto la cotizacion a 1,69 aunque ahora ya la veo a 1,74



Pues si... Yo tambien la he visto a 1,69


----------



## Alfaruquito (24 Sep 2013)

Foro expectante,... hay madre que hoy me he expuesto como ningun dia, me estoy comiendo hasta los muñones,...


----------



## mfernama (24 Sep 2013)

Baki dijo:


> Pues si... Yo tambien la he visto a 1,69



Habrán barrido algunos SL...


----------



## Robopoli (24 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Jajaja es que todo depende, a ver que opinarías tu en la bajada de 1,16 a 1,15, y si es solo un €.
> Saludos y a ver si vuela muchos céntimos para arriba.



Que vuele!! Que vuele!!! Aunque yo después de estos dos días putapénicos con que no me fostien en todos los valores de Estados Unidos esta tarde me doy por contento. 
Ahora en serio...Ya subirán los Coderes y si no que me empaqueten una recreativa y me la manden a casa que la pongo al lado de la tele


----------



## mfernama (24 Sep 2013)

Alfaruquito dijo:


> Foro expectante,... hay madre que hoy me he expuesto como ningun dia, me estoy comiendo hasta los muñones,...



Espero que sea con plusvalías o pasta que no necesites en breve, porque no tiene buena pinta, aunque el tiempo lo dirá, seguro que en unos días remonta la senda alcista...


----------



## mfernama (24 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Que vuele!! Que vuele!!! Aunque yo después de estos dos días putapénicos con que no me fostien en todos los valores de Estados Unidos esta tarde me doy por contento.
> Ahora en serio...Ya subirán los Coderes y si no que me empaqueten una recreativa y me la manden a casa que la pongo al lado de la tele



ves eligiendo el modelo


----------



## Shakadevirgo (24 Sep 2013)

¡¡¡¡Corred gacelas, corred !!!.
A ver si tengo tiempo después y me presento como debo...


----------



## mfernama (24 Sep 2013)

Shakadevirgo dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡Corred gacelas, corred !!!.
> A ver si tengo tiempo después y me presento como debo...



Pues sí porque ta quedao un poco cutre, no vendrás de RANKIA ha hacer yatelodeicismo


----------



## Robopoli (24 Sep 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Pues sí porque ta quedao un poco cutre, no vendrás de RANKIA ha hacer yatelodeicismo



No se... a mi el estilo me pega mas de forocoches... :bla::bla::bla:


----------



## Shakadevirgo (24 Sep 2013)

Rankia te vigila... :ouch:
No, estoy en el trabajo y no he podido resistirme a saludar ahora que puedo postear . Son años de voayeur y tenía que desquitarme :rolleye:
Yo también voy cargado de Codere desde antes de la subida vertiginosa.
De momento estoy tranquilo.
In Depeche we trust


----------



## mfernama (24 Sep 2013)

Shakadevirgo dijo:


> Rankia te vigila... :ouch:
> No, estoy en el trabajo y no he podido resistirme a saludar ahora que puedo postear . Son años de voayeur y tenía que desquitarme :rolleye:
> Yo también voy cargado de Codere desde antes de la subida vertiginosa.
> De momento estoy tranquilo.
> In Depeche we trust



No te quepa duda, puedes confiar, hay están CAMPOFRIO y JAZZTEL.

Aunque el que tiene boca se equivoca, y cada uno es responsable de sus actos, esto que quede calvo, digo claro...

Venga Animo que empeores plazas hemos toreao


----------



## ptbrudy (24 Sep 2013)

Mal Mal. Esto se hunde.


----------



## moisty70 (24 Sep 2013)

hace rato que se hunde


----------



## James Bond (24 Sep 2013)

Bueno calma, Depeche comenta la jugada, es hora de aparecer.


----------



## mfernama (24 Sep 2013)

Huy sí sa ido a 1,66 en un momento, nos están dando cera de la buena...


----------



## rory (24 Sep 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Huy sí sa ido a 1,66 en un momento, nos están dando cera de la buena...



Yo lo he visto a 1,65...


----------



## mfernama (24 Sep 2013)

Yasta a 1.7 otra vez traaaannkis que los leones nos leen...y son mu buenas personas


----------



## moisty70 (24 Sep 2013)

necesitamos al gurú


----------



## mfernama (24 Sep 2013)

La verdad es que esta operación está haciendo que un buen año acabe como uno cualquiera, pero me lo estoy pasando teta con esta tensión...

PD: Yo ya situé mi SL, pero muuuu lejos, total de perdios al rio

---------- Post added 24-sep-2013 at 16:09 ----------

A los de QUABIT también están dando fuerte, suerte de SLR y AMPER... a ver si SLR se encabrita al final y acaba cerca del 0.9

Ánimos arribas leshesss, donde esta esa ranita simpática cuando la necesitamos... BlueLaser salga a animar el cotarro!!


----------



## Metal12 (24 Sep 2013)

Vamos a ver, el que le da al botoncito de Codere, decirle que a los que estamos por estos lares no nos esta asustando, nos hacen mas fuertes y comprar mas, así que pulse el botoncito de subida que pierde usted el tiempo.....


----------



## mfernama (24 Sep 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, el que le da al botoncito de Codere, decirle que a los que estamos por estos lares no nos esta asustando, nos hacen mas fuertes y comprar mas, así que pulse el botoncito de subida que pierde usted el tiempo.....



Hay con dos cojones, pero ojo que lo ha encabritado y yastá a 1.68 otra vez cagon to, venga coño que lo que vamos a aprender de esto no nos lo quita nadie de nadie....


----------



## Robopoli (24 Sep 2013)

La última bajada ha sdo de algún pollo que ha vendido 60.000 acciones.
Cosas de chicharros...


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> La verdad es que esta operación está haciendo que un buen año acabe como uno cualquiera, pero me lo estoy pasando teta con esta tensión...
> 
> PD: Yo ya situé mi SL, pero muuuu lejos, total de perdios al rio
> 
> ...



Amoavé, almas de cántaro, ustedes invirtieron euros en bolsa (juego) y lo hicieron en un chicharro hundido en la miseria (más juego) el cual ade+ resulta estar en el sector de las apuestas (re-juego). Que esperaban entonces sino esto, apuestas a doble o nada y sale el cero y gana la banca? Haber pedido muerte 

Dios bendito, creo que Depeche nos ha puesto ese valor como prueba de entrada a su grupo de leoncillos calvos  y no se si todos vamos a pasar la prueba :´(


----------



## bentox (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Amoavé, almas de cántaro, ustedes invirtieron euros en bolsa (juego) y lo hicieron en un chicharro hundido en la miseria (más juego) el cual ade+ resulta estar en el sector de las apuestas (re-juego). Que esperaban entonces sino esto, apuestas a doble o nada y sale el cero y gana la banca? Haber pedido muerte
> 
> Dios bendito, creo que Depeche nos ha puesto ese valor como prueba de entrada a su grupo de leoncillos calvos  y no se si todos vamos a pasar la prueba :´(



Muy bueno :Aplauso:


----------



## Cordoba (24 Sep 2013)

joder Depeche danos un valium, por cierto campofrio va portandose como comentabas.
pero codere nos esta haciendo que nos salga callo.


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (24 Sep 2013)

Joder.. mira que no llevo, pero estoy de los nervios igual, oma que sufrimiento


----------



## mfernama (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Amoavé, almas de cántaro, ustedes invirtieron euros en bolsa (juego) y lo hicieron en un chicharro hundido en la miseria (más juego) el cual ade+ resulta estar en el sector de las apuestas (re-juego). Que esperaban entonces sino esto, apuestas a doble o nada y sale el cero y gana la banca? Haber pedido muerte
> 
> Dios bendito, creo que Depeche nos ha puesto ese valor como prueba de entrada a su grupo de leoncillos calvos  y no se si todos vamos a pasar la prueba :´(



Ondia, no me diga, pues háblele bien de mí que yo quiero pasar la prueba ehh, que solo trataba de animar un poco esto.

Ya mes toy quietecito.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## adivino (24 Sep 2013)

yo me he salido
Necesitaba relajar el corazon
Suerte


----------



## venecia (24 Sep 2013)

RECORDAR ayer se nos dijo son bajadas SANAS xD y no hay mas que decir


----------



## ooyamaneko (24 Sep 2013)

Pues creo que cerrará en 1.81 mira que os digo...


----------



## Cordoba (24 Sep 2013)

depeche jodio no nos abandoneesssss!

1,7 parece que se relajan los leones.:fiufiu:


----------



## Garrafón (24 Sep 2013)

Me ha saltado el stop en 1,80 y he sentido un alivio indescriptible.

Pd: lo he visto ahora al llegar a casa, no penséis que ha recuperado los 1,80, que va a ser que no.


----------



## SkullandPhones (24 Sep 2013)

venecia dijo:


> RECORDAR ayer se nos dijo son bajadas SANAS xD y no hay mas que decir



::::::::::::


----------



## topito (24 Sep 2013)

yo al final no he entrado, no me dejaba el miedo ,pero el que no se moja,,,,,,, ya se sabe .Mucha fuerza y ánimo !!! pero Depeche apareceeeeeeee !!!!!!!
da ánimo a los compis di que no se ha perforado la directriz bajista o lo que se te ocurra, que a Cordoba lo está anulando EL CHICHARRO y es lo más gracioso que hay por aquí .Peche a quien le peche , Arriba Depeche!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garrafón (24 Sep 2013)

Ya que estoy aquí, me está dando la tentación de entrar en Ezentis, ¿alguien sabe a qué se dedican?, es por si me pregunta la parienta, como la diga que he comprado acciones y no sé qué cojones hacen, me deja.


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Garrafón dijo:


> Me ha saltado el stop en 1,80 y he sentido un alivio indescriptible.
> 
> Pd: lo he visto ahora al llegar a casa, no penséis que ha recuperado los 1,80, que va a ser que no.



Ahora se explica todo, se habían comido casi todos los SL, pero les faltaba el tuyo  

Esto va parriba!!!

(Padre nuestro que estas en los cielos...)


----------



## Cordoba (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Ahora se explica todo, se habían comido casi todos los SL, pero les faltaba el tuyo
> 
> Esto va parriba!!!
> 
> (Padre nuestro que estas en los cielos...)



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: este es mas gracioso que yo :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Garrafón dijo:


> Ya que estoy aquí, me está dando la tentación de entrar en Ezentis, ¿alguien sabe a qué se dedican?, es por si me pregunta la parienta, como la diga que he comprado acciones y no sé qué cojones hacen, me deja.



No tienes internete ni sabes preguntar a San Google? 

Es una Telco.

Hala, ahora pregunta que es una Telco :


----------



## metalero (24 Sep 2013)

buenas masocas!!

mira que solo entro cuando abre y a estas horas.... que le estais haciendo a mis coderes????

edito: eso si por lo que veo no os falta el humor


----------



## SkullandPhones (24 Sep 2013)

correciones sanas


----------



## Cordoba (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> No tienes internete ni sabes preguntar a San Google?
> 
> Es una Telco.
> 
> Hala, ahora pregunta que es una Telco :




:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
joder no sigas que me quitas el ranking, por lo menos que me gane el premio al gracioso, algo es algo
:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Depeche dinos algo bonito hijo que nos estamos deprimiendo.:S:S:S


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> joder no sigas que me quitas el ranking, por lo menos que me gane el premio al gracioso, algo es algo
> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



Tio, tu ya tienes el premio a Pepe Agonías, también quieres optar al premio a Juanete el Graciosete? )


----------



## metalero (24 Sep 2013)

Vendo varios botones f5 razon aqui


----------



## 1965 (24 Sep 2013)

Si Codere sigue así estoy pensando en montar una empresilla de bragapañales
Yo el viernes sacaba unos 3000€ de plusvis y hoy estoy entrando en rojo. No se si tengo que esperar a la vela, si ir a poner una vela, si meterme una vela por... para evitar algún susto. Pues eso, se admiten ideas


----------



## plexus1973 (24 Sep 2013)

JODER llevo todo el día pegado al tablero de ecobolsa y a este foro, la tecla f5 la tengo fundida ya... 

propongo hastag #vamoscodere!


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Alguien ve volumenes de contratacion? Alguien ve algo? Alguien ve muertos? Alguien sabe ande coñio sa metio er Depeich?


----------



## Robopoli (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> No tienes internete ni sabes preguntar a San Google?
> 
> Es una Telco.
> 
> Hala, ahora pregunta que es una Telco :



Telco??? Eso no es una revista de señoras??
Bueno Telco o Telva que más da. El caso es meter la pasta al casino y ya está, no?? ::::::


----------



## Depeche (24 Sep 2013)

Ya estoy aqui, parece que no ha remontado como yo pensaba,voy a repasar gráficas a ver que pasa.
Una vez más voy a pedir paciéncia, aún la veo por encima de la directriz alcista, sigo confiando en el valor, hemos pasado peores momentos cuando decían que iba a hacer default.
Hoy estoy fallando en mi previsión, pero tampoco se puede acertar siempre al corto plazo.
Mirando la gráfica semanal y mensual, me indica que esto subirá.
Paciencia.


----------



## Garrafón (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> No tienes internete ni sabes preguntar a San Google?
> 
> Es una Telco.
> 
> Hala, ahora pregunta que es una Telco :



Talco es lo que me va a hacer falta  .
Vaya día llevo, como no tire el puto banco de Irlanda esta tarde, le corto las uñas al gato.


----------



## Baki (24 Sep 2013)

Vamoooos!!!! 
En ocasiones veo cerezas de tres en tres


----------



## toroloco (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Alguien ve volumenes de contratacion? Alguien ve algo? Alguien ve muertos? Alguien sabe ande coñio sa metio er Depeich?



vol 1.121.110


----------



## Deshollinador (24 Sep 2013)

Esto es lo que ocurre, el broker BYM MA	BENITO Y MOJARDIN ...	, lleva vendiendo todo el santo diá, ahora mismo -372.639.

Un tercio del volumen negociado en lo que va de jornada


----------



## Robopoli (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Alguien ve volumenes de contratacion? Alguien ve algo? Alguien ve muertos? Alguien sabe ande coñio sa metio er Depeich?



El volumen va más flojillo que ayer 1,121M a los 1,8M de ayer.
A parte de eso regueros de stopistas que han caído en el trance y algún burbujero con afección cardiaca.
Depeche estará pintando la gráfica en una servilleta en el chiringuito de la playa para ilustrarnos que cojones ha pasado.

8:


----------



## Cordoba (24 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Ya estoy aqui, parece que no ha remontado como yo pensaba,voy a repasar gráficas a ver que pasa.
> Una vez más voy a pedir paciéncia, aún la veo por encima de la directriz alcista, sigo confiando en el valor, hemos pasado peores momentos cuando decían que iba a hacer default.
> Hoy estoy fallando en mi previsión, pero tampoco se puede acertar siempre al corto plazo.
> Mirando la gráfica semanal y mensual, me indica que esto subirá.
> Paciencia.



PARADA CARDiACA


----------



## topito (24 Sep 2013)

por fin ya está aquí!!!! enga que te seguimos pero no abandones el barco que nos estamos partiendo de la risa de mientras con bluelaser (peche peche) y el Córdoba que está " sembrao".Valor y calma para todos !!!


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Deshollinador dijo:


> Esto es lo que ocurre, el broker BYM MA BENITO Y MOJARDIN ...  , lleva vendiendo todo el santo diá, ahora mismo -372.639.
> 
> Un tercio del volumen negociado en lo que va de jornada



Quien coño es ese tal Benito? Que me lo presenten que lo crujo! ::


----------



## kitos84 (24 Sep 2013)

Yo deje a las 10:30 de ver y vuelvo ahora y sigue en el mismo puto céntimo. Hay que mirarlo por el lado positivo, xlo menos no bajo. Veo que hizo minimos en 1.64. Alguien vendió?
Me da igual esperar...pero la sigues viendo alcista?


----------



## Robopoli (24 Sep 2013)

Depeche... sabes que te has cargado a Córdoba, no? Ahora a BlueLaser le va a tocar hacer eso de "Depeche hijooo,,, vente ya de la playa...."


----------



## rory (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Quien coño es ese tal Benito? Que me lo presenten que lo crujo! ::



Benito y Monjardín, sociedad de valores.


----------



## Garrafón (24 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Ya estoy aqui, parece que no ha remontado como yo pensaba,voy a repasar gráficas a ver que pasa.
> Una vez más voy a pedir paciéncia, aún la veo por encima de la directriz alcista, sigo confiando en el valor, hemos pasado peores momentos cuando decían que iba a hacer default.
> Hoy estoy fallando en mi previsión, pero tampoco se puede acertar siempre al corto plazo.
> Mirando la gráfica semanal y mensual, me indica que esto subirá.
> Paciencia.



Voy encargando el Cayenne.


----------



## Kamui (24 Sep 2013)

Jope cómo baja... 1,67


----------



## kitos84 (24 Sep 2013)

Alguien me compra unas coderes? Es para poder pagar la cuota del blog.:XX:


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Depeche... sabes que te has cargado a Córdoba, no? Ahora a BlueLaser le va a tocar hacer eso de "Depeche hijooo,,, vente ya de la playa...."



Ganar pasta me temo que no mucha, pero..., ¿y la "vidilla" que da esto? La subida de adrenalina es casi adictiva. Todos queremos más, todos queremos más, y más, y más y mucho más.


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Quien coño es ese tal Benito? Que me lo presenten que lo crujo! ::



El Banco Espiritu Santo creo, o propiedad de ellos.


----------



## Robopoli (24 Sep 2013)

Cómo veis quién vende y compra?


----------



## mario_sg (24 Sep 2013)

Yo he ido al aeropuerto leyendo a depeche decir q cerraria en verde, esperaba eso al aterrizar y me encuentro con este percal. Mantendremos la fe


----------



## Neu___ (24 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Ya estoy aqui, parece que no ha remontado como yo pensaba,voy a repasar gráficas a ver que pasa.
> Una vez más voy a pedir paciéncia, aún la veo por encima de la directriz alcista, sigo confiando en el valor, hemos pasado peores momentos cuando decían que iba a hacer default.
> Hoy estoy fallando en mi previsión, pero tampoco se puede acertar siempre al corto plazo.
> Mirando la gráfica semanal y mensual, me indica que esto subirá.
> Paciencia.



La verdad que acojona un poco, pero era inversion de alto riesgo, asi que... a apechugar


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Pues todavia debe haber un SL por barrer porque a mi me canta 1,67 y estamos a punto de bajar la persiana...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (24 Sep 2013)

Codere: Lucha de intereses contrapuestos. - Rankia

recién salido del horno


----------



## mario_sg (24 Sep 2013)

Si estan esperando a q salte mi SL q lo digan y lo pongo en 1'67 xo q dejen de joder con la pelota


----------



## Kamui (24 Sep 2013)

Por lo menos mi Tesla sigue dando alguna alegría, pero vamos que vaya día.


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

mario_sg dijo:


> Si estan esperando a q salte mi SL q lo digan y lo pongo en 1'67 xo q dejen de joder con la pelota



Coño! No me jodas que eres tu el que no deja que esto tire parriba!


----------



## CarpeDiem (24 Sep 2013)

Proximo capitulo para mañana, hoy 17:35 1,67 €
Pasaremos un tupido velo de hoy...


----------



## toroloco (24 Sep 2013)

1,6700 € -12,11%
vol 1.245.135 
max 1,9700
min 1,6500 

y mañana?


----------



## Cordoba (24 Sep 2013)

Rápido Depeche o sales pronto o pide pasta para que una enfermera macizorra me haga un boca a boca.


----------



## Kamui (24 Sep 2013)

Dos días en rojo como los de hoy son bastantes para la salud mental de un burbujarra.


----------



## CarpeDiem (24 Sep 2013)

Mañana pase lo que pase, paciencia....y el que no la tenga...ordenador OFF. Ahora es lo que nos toca


----------



## 1965 (24 Sep 2013)

¿Cuanto hace falta meter para que vaya para arriba?. Yo llevo algo suelto


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Rápido Depeche o sales pronto o pide pasta para que una enfermera macizorra me haga un boca a boca.



Puestos a pedir, a mi la enfermera que se olvide de mi boca y...


----------



## ptbrudy (24 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Dos días en rojo como los de hoy son bastantes para la salud mental de un burbujarra.



Dimelo a mi que entre con 2'27 confiado de que si bajava bajaria poco y si subia lo haria potentemente. Pero bueno aun no pierdo la fe. Estoy por dejar de mirar mas y volver a mirar en octubre y que sea lo que quiera aunque no creo que pueda


----------



## Baki (24 Sep 2013)

Deshollinador dijo:


> Esto es lo que ocurre, el broker BYM MA	BENITO Y MOJARDIN ...	, lleva vendiendo todo el santo diá, ahora mismo -372.639.
> 
> Un tercio del volumen negociado en lo que va de jornada



Y esto para profanos como yo, significa, que?


----------



## Deshollinador (24 Sep 2013)

Cierre casi en minimos, gap proximo en 1,50.

Me siento como una gacela de Thomson, con fractura abierta de las cuatro patas, en medio de la sabana...


----------



## 1965 (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Puestos a pedir, a mi la enfermera que se olvide de mi boca y...



Y que te ponga más nervioso aún. Y que te pida llegar al 5º y te tomes una pastillita azul y que codere pegue el subidón y te de un achuchon y no te puedan tratar el corazón porque interacciona con la azulina y.... Vaya follón.
Mejor pasamos a solaria


----------



## ooyamaneko (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Coño! No me jodas que eres tu el que no deja que esto tire parriba!



A la hoguera con él, que cambie el STOP ya que esto no tira para arriba!!!

)


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Coñas marineras aparte, "supongo" que por debajo de 1,5 nos vamos a los infiernos, no es asi? Please Depeche confirma esta suposicion que ya llevo tal baile de numeros que ni estoy seguro de como me llamo...


----------



## SkullandPhones (24 Sep 2013)

última hora:

En Madrid a 24 de septiembre de 2013,
De conformidad con lo establecido en el artículo 82 de la Ley 24/1988 del Mercado de Valores, 
y disposiciones que la desarrollan, Codere, S.A. procede por medio del presente escrito a 
comunicar el siguiente:
*HECHO RELEVANTE*
Codere S.A. comunica que con fecha 24 de septiembre de 2013, “Standard & Poor’s Rating 
Services” ha realizado las siguientes modificaciones en las calificaciones referidas a:
*- Codere S.A.: CC (Con perspectiva negativa) desde SD (Impago selectivo). *
*- Bono de 300 millones de dólares con vencimiento 2019: CC desde D (*)*
. La tasa 
de recuperación asociada al bono se mantiene en el nivel 4, reflejo de un intervalo de 
recuperación de entre el 30% y el 50% en caso de impago.
- Bono de 760 millones de euros con vencimiento en 2015: Se mantiene en CC. La 
tasa de recuperación asociada al bono se mantiene en el nivel 4, reflejo de un intervalo 
de recuperación de entre el 30% y el 50% en caso de impago.
Atentamente,
Ángel Corzo Uceda
Director Financiero
(*) Según el criterio interno de la agencia “Standard & Poors Rating Services” se asigna con la 
calificación de “default” a aquellas entidades que extiendan un pago de intereses o principal 
transcurridos más de cinco días hábiles desde su vencimiento. Este criterio se aplica 
independientemente del periodo de gracia de 30 días estipulado en la documentación de la 
deuda asociada al bono


----------



## Deshollinador (24 Sep 2013)

Baki dijo:


> Y esto para profanos como yo, significa, que?




Es la figura del CUIDADOR, tiene especial relieve en los manipulados pequeños valores centimeros.


Con esto les quiero decir que en estos valores, los gráficos tienen un sentido limitado, que por encima está el cuidador que se preocupa de elegir la estrategia del valor y los compañeros de viaje aburriendo a los pequeños inversores para que cedan las posiciones a los niveles de precio elegidos previamente.


----------



## Garrafón (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Coñas marineras aparte, "supongo" que por debajo de 1,5 nos vamos a los infiernos, no es asi? Please Depeche confirma esta suposicion que ya llevo tal baile de numeros que ni estoy seguro de como me llamo...



Se suponía que si bajaba de 1,86 o de 1,81 era cuando nos íbamos a los infiernos.
En 1,67 ni te cuento.


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Si lo interpreto correctamente, son buenas noticias. Entonces el valor deberia subir, no?



SkullandPhones dijo:


> última hora:
> 
> En Madrid a 24 de septiembre de 2013,
> De conformidad con lo establecido en el artículo 82 de la Ley 24/1988 del Mercado de Valores,
> ...


----------



## Kamui (24 Sep 2013)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> última hora:
> 
> En Madrid a 24 de septiembre de 2013,
> De conformidad con lo establecido en el artículo 82 de la Ley 24/1988 del Mercado de Valores,
> ...



De qué hora es el comunicado?


----------



## Bucanero (24 Sep 2013)

Bueno, ayer pensaba que no eramos lo suficientemente importantes para los leones ( los grandes inversores), pero empiezo a pensar que quizás si. Porque parece que van a por nosotros. Jejeje. Estoy en perdidas pero no me muevo de mi asiento. Yo de momento aguanto hasta que de una orden Depeche. Un saludo a todos los compañeros de viaje en esta montaña rusa jaja.


----------



## burbuilazale (24 Sep 2013)

Noticia de las 17:39

Para los que queráis el pdf para enmarcarlo y colgarlo en la cocina 

http://www.cnmv.es/portal/hr/verDoc.axd?t={fe030a41-0209-43a9-8a8c-51fb75cfb518}


----------



## moisty70 (24 Sep 2013)

La cmnv lo sacó tras cierre

CNMV - Hechos relevantes


----------



## SkullandPhones (24 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> De qué hora es el comunicado?



17:36h::


----------



## Bucanero (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Si lo interpreto correctamente, son buenas noticias. Entonces el valor deberia subir, no?



Yo creo que si es buena


----------



## Kamui (24 Sep 2013)

Noticia de después del cierre. Imagino que esto impulsará un poco el valor.


----------



## SkullandPhones (24 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Noticia de después del cierre. Imagino que esto impulsará un poco el valor.



las "manos fuertes" ya lo sabían y mira el cierre


----------



## Deshollinador (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Si lo interpreto correctamente, son buenas noticias. Entonces el valor deberia subir, no?




Son buenas noticias, aunque en una similar de finales de julio http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={26f2eaac-0f93-4be0-8487-537149976410}, esta no tuvo mucha revelancia de cara a la cotización.

A ver que tal le sienta la noticia


----------



## burbuilazale (24 Sep 2013)

Y lo que dicen los de Standard & Poor´s:

MADRID (Standard & Poor's) Sept. 24, 2013--Standard & Poor's Ratings Services 
said today it raised its long-term corporate credit rating on Spain-based 
gaming company Codere S.A. to 'CC' from 'SD' (selective default). The outlook 
is negative.

At the same time, we raised our issue rating on the $300 million senior notes 
issued by Codere Finance (Luxembourg) to 'CC' from 'D' (default). The recovery 
rating on these notes remains unchanged at '4', reflecting our expectation of 
average (30%-50%) recovery prospects in the event of a payment default.

The rating on the €760 million senior notes due 2015, also issued by Codere 
Finance (Luxembourg), remains at 'CC'. The recovery rating of these notes is 
'4'. 

The upgrade reflects our understanding that Codere is now current on all of 
its outstanding debt instruments following the group's announcement that it 
has settled overdue interest payments on its dollar-denominated notes. 
Although the missed payments were settled outside the standard 30-day grace 
period, we understand that the majority of investors have agreed to waive 
their right to demand early repayment. 

We understand Codere is current on its €760 million senior notes due 2015, the 
$300 million notes due 2019, the credit facilities that it recently extended 
until Jan. 5, 2014, and its other obligations, such as an Argentinian loan. 
The next payment is not due until Oct. 10, 2013, when the Argentinian loan 
comes due, and we believe that Codere has the necessary funds to repay the 
loan in local currency. 

In addition, on Sept. 17, 2013, Codere obtained an additional €35 million term 
loan facility from its creditors in the form of cash advances, which is 
available in up to three separate draws. It is our understanding that €15 
million has already been drawn. However, we currently believe that the group 
may not be able to meet its next interest payment on its euro-denominated 
notes due Dec. 15, 2013, in a timely manner. The group's amended senior credit 
facility prohibits it from making such a payment, unless it repays the 
facility, and we think the group does not have the capacity to do so at this 
time.

We note that Codere is restructuring its balance sheet because its capital 
structure has become unsustainable in view of recent operating trends. This 
deterioration is mostly due to the implementation of a smoking ban in 
Argentina from October 2012, in addition to the ongoing weakening of 
Argentina's macroeconomic environment, the temporary closure of gaming halls 
in Mexico, and higher taxes in Italy.

We will follow the progress of Codere's pending capital restructuring over the 
coming months. If Codere reaches an agreement on restructuring, we will then 
reassess the ratings. Our assessment would take into account the group's 
business prospects, new capital structure, and any gains achieved through the 
reorganization process.

The negative outlook reflects our view that we could lower the ratings on 
Codere to 'D' or 'SD' if it postpones upcoming interest payments on the 
euro-denominated notes beyond the fifth business day of the due date, Dec. 15, 
2013, or if it carries out a credit-dilutive restructuring measure, which we 
would view as tantamount to default. 

We view Codere's capital structure to likely remain unsustainable, especially 
in light of the adverse business conditions. In addition, due to Codere's 
sizable upcoming debt maturities and ongoing negotiations with various 
stakeholders for a balance sheet restructuring, we believe that management 
could implement credit-dilutive restructuring measures. We would view such an 
approach as tantamount to a default, under our criteria.

Given our view of Codere's weakening operating trend, and the uncertainty of 
current discussions with the various stakeholders, we believe that a positive 
rating action is unlikely at this stage.


----------



## mario_sg (24 Sep 2013)

No os preocupeis x esas noticias, he cambiado mi SL, mñn esto se dispara, me piro al concesionario a elegir la tapiceria del aston


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (24 Sep 2013)

Creo que es un buen día para empezar a fumar...


----------



## ane agurain (24 Sep 2013)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> las "manos fuertes" ya lo sabían y mira el cierre



no es despues del cierre. a las 2 lo sabía yo. la cnmv a las 12. y a primera hora los abonados de S&P


----------



## Depeche (24 Sep 2013)

Pongo gráfica, así está la situación,mientras no perfore la linea de soporte no hay problema.
Por cierto,mientras estaba intentando colgar esta gráfica he visto la noticia que han sacado después del cierre,es buenísima! 
Esta noticia viene a decir que Codere hasta ahora estaba calificada con riesgo de Default, pero ahora le han quitado de ahí y la han subido un escalón,a perspectiva negativa, pero significa que se despejan las dudas de que pueda quebrar.







Encima han sacado la noticia después del cierre, aprovechando la sangría que ha habido hoy, muchos han abandonado el barco,que es lo que querían, veremos que sucede mañana, yo confío en que tirará para arriba, y confío en la empresa.
Tenemos que aguantar. Estoy deseando poder tener ya la pagina web para que podamos comunicarnos en privado de nuestras estrategias, no me cabe la menor duda de que nos leen.


----------



## SkullandPhones (24 Sep 2013)

esedeseodeserfeo dijo:


> Creo que es un buen día para empezar a fumar...



o un mal día para dejar de snifar pegamento::


----------



## burbuilazale (24 Sep 2013)

Hasta el 0,001 y más allá. No pasarán. 

Ni un paso atrás, ni para recoger plusvalías.


----------



## Neu___ (24 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Pongo gráfica, así está la situación,mientras no perfore la linea de soporte no hay problema.
> Por cierto,mientras estaba intentando colgar esta gráfica he visto la noticia que han sacado después del cierre,es buenísima!
> Esta noticia viene a decir que Codere hasta ahora estaba calificada con riesgo de Default, pero ahora le han quitado de ahí y la han subido un escalón,a perspectiva negativa, pero significa que se despejan las dudas de que pueda quebrar.
> 
> ...



Desde luego con este valor no falta diversión.... si juegas con dinero que puedes perder


----------



## ane agurain (24 Sep 2013)

depeche. no es despues del cierre. lee lo anterior. y la subida de calificación tambien hizo la misma el 30 de julio para bajarla en agosto.


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Pongo gráfica, así está la situación,*mientras no perfore la linea de soporte no hay problema*.
> Por cierto,mientras estaba intentando colgar esta gráfica he visto la noticia que han sacado después del cierre,es buenísima!
> Esta noticia viene a decir que Codere hasta ahora estaba calificada con riesgo de Default, pero ahora le han quitado de ahí y la han subido un escalón,a perspectiva negativa, pero significa que se despejan las dudas de que pueda quebrar.



Eso que resalto en negrita, en valor en euros como se traduce? Porque mañana tengo un dia chungo y no voy a poder mirar la evolucion cada 5 minutos, tendre que poner un SL...


----------



## moisty70 (24 Sep 2013)

Yo creo que no nos leen, en caso contrario les daríamos algo de pena y nos dejarían respirar


----------



## mfernama (24 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Tenemos que aguantar. Estoy deseando poder tener ya la pagina web para que podamos comunicarnos en privado de nuestras estrategias, no me cabe la menor duda de que nos leen.



Sí, yo no pensaba que se molestasen, pero creo que tienes razón, los cuidadores deben leer, hablan también de esto en el hilo que alguien puso sobre Quabit en foro activo, tienen toda una estratagema contra R4 e ING porque éstas usan las acciones que compran sus clientes para tirar el precio...


----------



## CarpeDiem (24 Sep 2013)

Espartanos!! Aaauuu!! Aguantaremos hasta el final. Depeche haz de Leonidas, aquí están tus espartanos, llevamos por el camino del triunfo, Jejeje


----------



## Cordoba (24 Sep 2013)

Me da la sensación que estamos en una tormenta a la deriva y que sabemos que pasara, pero cuando?


----------



## mpbk (24 Sep 2013)

ha cerrado por encima soporte pero ha perdido el anterior en 1.81 y no se ha recuperado.

para mañana el nivel a vigilar es 1.57-1.6, pero hay que superar el 1.81.


----------



## Jorkomboi (24 Sep 2013)

Esto empieza a oler a FAIL...:|


----------



## Depeche (24 Sep 2013)

Mañana los que han vendido Codere se van a tirar de los pelos.
La noticia no es la misma que en Agosto,es inversa, es decir, en Agosto estaba en perspectiva negativa y la pusieron en perspectiva de default(eso era negativo), pero hoy ha pasado de estar en perspectiva de default a perspectiva negativa(es positivo).
Las agencias de calificación de rating no te pasan de un dia para otro de perspectiva negativa a perspectiva positiva o tripe AAA, lo hacen paso a paso, y hoy han dado un paso adelante.
En mi opinión mañana vamos a abrir con fuerte gap al alza,el resto no lo pongo ahora,que no quiero que nos lean.
Hoy hemos aguantado como jabatos,el tiempo dará y quitará razones. 
Para el que esté nervioso y tenga miedo, que se mire mi mensaje la razón por la que he invertido en Codere.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/461370-razon-que-he-invertido-codere.html
Es un valor con futuro,está en su inicio de senda alcista, me recuerda mucho a Jazztel, he pasado por lo mismo,yo confié cuando nadie daba un duro por el, incluso dije hace unos años que Jazztel iba a entrar en ibex,cuando cotizaba por debajo de 2,90 euros, y se reían de mi.
Mañana tendremos un dia más agradable,ya veréis.


----------



## Duendek86 (24 Sep 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Esto empieza a oler a FAIL...:|



Hombre, el que compro a 1.14 por ejemplo y venda ahora se lleva un buen pico todavia... otra cosa es el que haya entrado en 2.5 o similar, ese de momento tiene problemas xD

Yo todavia estoy en plusvalias, muuuuuuuchas menos pero bueno, mientras siga ganando aunque sea 1 € aguantaré.


----------



## Jorkomboi (24 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Hombre, el que compro a 1.14 por ejemplo y venda ahora se lleva un buen pico todavia... otra cosa es el que haya entrado en 2.5 o similar, ese de momento tiene problemas xD
> 
> Yo todavia estoy en plusvalias, muuuuuuuchas menos pero bueno, mientras siga ganando aunque sea 1 € aguantaré.



Yo compre a 1,25, pero como casi todos, he seguido cargando según subía. Mi ultima compra fue el viernes a 2,40...


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (24 Sep 2013)

Por cierto, cada céntimo que varía la cotización equivale a una página más en este hilo...vaya ritmo! )
Como varíe 2 céntimos, le das a F5 al foro y 2 páginas más....


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Yo compre a 1,25, pero como casi todos, he seguido cargando según subía. Mi ultima compra fue el viernes a 2,40...



Si..., la media de compras hace que el valor esté en color raro: si lo miro por la izquierda parece verde, pero por la derecha es rojo


----------



## metalero (24 Sep 2013)

yo solo pongo un dato respuestas 1700 visitas 106.361, lo que es lo mismo cada respuesta tiene 62,56 visitas... teniendo en cuenta que no quedaremos mas de 15, no os parecen muchas lecturas????


----------



## Duendek86 (24 Sep 2013)

metalero dijo:


> yo solo pongo un dato respuestas 1700 visitas 106.361, lo que es lo mismo cada respuesta tiene 62,56 visitas... teniendo en cuenta que no quedaremos mas de 15, no os parecen muchas lecturas????



yo le doy mucho a F5.... xD :Baile:


----------



## CarpeDiem (24 Sep 2013)

Alguno tiene que tener el dedo engarrotado de pulsar F5


----------



## Cordoba (24 Sep 2013)

Bueno queridos amigos hoy hemos perdido un huevo de pasta, hemos sufrido, pero sobre todo hemos aguantado y también he de decir que nos hemos descojonado con un montón de comentarios simpáticos de la Peña. 
Con esos quedo.
Salud y reaistencia


----------



## ane agurain (24 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Mañana los que han vendido Codere se van a tirar de los pelos.
> La noticia no es la misma que en Agosto,es inversa, es decir, en Agosto estaba en perspectiva negativa y la pusieron en perspectiva de default(eso era negativo), pero hoy ha pasado de estar en perspectiva de default a perspectiva negativa(es positivo).
> Las agencias de calificación de rating no te pasan de un dia para otro de perspectiva negativa a perspectiva positiva o tripe AAA, lo hacen paso a paso, y hoy han dado un paso adelante.
> En mi opinión mañana vamos a abrir con fuerte gap al alza,el resto no lo pongo ahora,que no quiero que nos lean.
> ...



creo que la noticia del 31 de julio es la misma:

Noticias de Mercados - S&P saca al 'rating' de Codere de la categoría de impago selectivo


----------



## metalero (24 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> yo le doy mucho a F5.... xD :Baile:



jajajajja vale tu suples las mias que casi no le doy y los momentos de playa de depeche XD


----------



## burbuilazale (24 Sep 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> creo que la noticia del 31 de julio es la misma:
> 
> Noticias de Mercados - S&P saca al 'rating' de Codere de la categoría de impago selectivo



Aquí dice que lo bajaron el 20 de agosto a SD desde CC.

On Aug. 20, 2013, Standard & Poor's Ratings Services lowered to 'SD' from 'CC' 
its long-term corporate credit rating on Spain-based gaming company Codere 
S.A. 

At the same time, we lowered our rating on the $300 million senior notes, due 
in 2019 and issued by Codere Finance (Luxembourg) S.A., to 'D' (default) from 
'CC'. The recovery rating remains at '4,' reflecting our expectation of 
average recovery (30%-50%) on these notes.

Standard & Poor's | Americas


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Sep 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Yo compre a 1,25, pero como casi todos, he seguido cargando según subía. Mi ultima compra fue el viernes a 2,40...




Pues estas igual que yo, el viernes vendi mis campofrio a 5.60 para meterme en codere a 2.40 vaya cagada ::

La media la tengo en 1.70 asi que al menos no pierdo mucho pero he pasado de estar un un +109% a estar break-even

Aun asi, sigo confiando en Depeche, a ver como cierra mañana


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Bueno queridos amigos hoy *hemos perdido un huevo de pasta*, hemos sufrido, pero sobre todo hemos aguantado y también he de decir que nos hemos descojonado con un montón de comentarios simpáticos de la Peña.
> Con esos quedo.
> Salud y reaistencia



Te referirás a "dejar de ganar", no? Yo he dejado de ganar varios miles de euros, pero no he perdido pasta, salvo quizás la puta comisión del broker, que ese siempre gana.


----------



## El Conde Pufo (24 Sep 2013)

... No sabemos a qué nos enfrentamos, pero duraremos más si permanecemos juntos...
¿Alguno ha estado en el ejército?
Yo serví a las órdenes de Depeche en la batalla de Jazztel...

Arrimemos el hombro y venceremos!


----------



## Deshollinador (24 Sep 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> creo que la noticia del 31 de julio es la misma:
> 
> Noticias de Mercados - S&P saca al 'rating' de Codere de la categoría de impago selectivo




La cotizacion con la noticia del día 31 de Julio, no le afectó.
CODERE (CDR), Historico de cotizacion, Bolsa: fecha, volumen, apertura y cierre, diferencial

Luego con la noticia del 24 Septiembre de rebaja a impago tampoco afectó en demasía:
S&P rebaja a impago selectivo el rating de Codere por no pagar los intereses de su deuda

Y con la noticia de hoy..., ¿ La tendran asumida ? esperemos que :no:


----------



## determinista (24 Sep 2013)

El Conde Pufo dijo:


> ... No sabemos a qué nos enfrentamos, pero duraremos más si permanecemos juntos...
> ¿Alguno ha estado en el ejército?
> Yo serví a las órdenes de Depeche en la batalla de Jazztel...
> 
> Arrimemos el hombro y venceremos!



yo llevo 10 años en jazztel


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

determinista dijo:


> yo llevo 10 años en jazztel



Como cliente?


----------



## determinista (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Como cliente?



como cliente llevo un año, como acccionista 10 años


----------



## 1965 (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Como cliente?



Bueno, yo de joven solía echar monedas a las tragaperras así que un poco del negocio de codere ya lo conozco. ¿No dicen que hay que conocer la empresa en la que inviertes y tal?


----------



## moisty70 (24 Sep 2013)

Comparar Jazztel con Codere es un poco fuerte, veremos mañana si abrimos con fuerza por cuarta vez consecutiva


----------



## determinista (24 Sep 2013)

1965 dijo:


> Bueno, yo de joven solía echar monedas a las tragaperras así que un poco del negocio de codere ya lo conozco. ¿No dicen que hay que conocer la empresa en la que inviertes y tal?



yo he estado en el edificio de codere de madrid, por cierto impresionante, asi como un peazo rubia que habia trabajando , buff, vaya fichaje, pura perfección


----------



## Sinblanca (24 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Cada vez que Codere baja 1 céntimo un burbujero muere de un ataque en algún sitio...
> Mañana mejor venimos todos con la tila tomada.



Ayyss, lo que me he podido reir con tu acertado comentario, hasta yo que no tengo coderes, tengo el corazón en un puño....


----------



## 1965 (24 Sep 2013)

determinista dijo:


> yo he estado en el edificio de codere de madrid, por cierto impresionante, asi como un peazo rubia que habia trabajando , buff, vaya fichaje, pura perfección



Bueno, eso también son activos y además puede subir con fuerza algún valor. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## determinista (24 Sep 2013)

yo creo que habra subidón subidón

---------- Post added 24-sep-2013 at 20:12 ----------

MADRID, 24 (EUROPA PRESS)

Standard & Poor's (S&P) ha elevado en un escalón el rating de Codere desde 'SD', que implica "situación de insolvencia", hasta 'CC', que no obstante supone una "situación cercana a la insolvencia", según informó la empresa.

La firma de calificación coloca al grupo en perspectiva negativa, lo que conlleva el riesgo de una eventual nueva rebaja de la nota.

De hecho, S&P advierte de que colocará de nuevo en "situación de insolvencia" el 'rating' de la compañía de juego privado en caso de que la firma demore en quince días hábiles el pago de los intereses de una emisión de bonos en euros que debe abonar el próximo 15 de diciembre.

Por el momento, la agencia de calificación achaca su decisión de subir la nota de Codere al hecho de que actualmente la compañía se encuentra al corriente del pago de intereses en todas sus emisiones una vez que la pasada semana abonó los devengados por una emisión el pasado mes de agosto.

"Aunque este pago se realizó después de los considerados treinta días de gracia, entendemos que la mayoría de los bonistas convinieron en la demora en el cobro de los intereses", indica S&P.

Esta firma ha resuelto asimismo elevar hasta a 'CC' desde 'D' la nota a una emisión de bonos de Codere de 300 millones de dólares con vencimiento en 2019, y mantener en 'CC' la correspondiente a una emisión de 760 millones de euros con vencimiento en 2015.

En ambos casos, se indica que la tasa de recuperación asociada al bono se mantiene en el 'nivel 4', "reflejo de un intervalo de recuperación de entre el 30% y el 50% en caso de impago", según notificó Codere a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).
S&P eleva un escaln el 'rating' de Codere y lo saca de "situacin de insolvencia"


----------



## SkullandPhones (24 Sep 2013)

moisty70 dijo:


> Comparar Jazztel con Codere es un poco fuerte, veremos mañana si abrimos con fuerza por cuarta vez consecutiva



no me digas que sigues en el ajo?ienso:


----------



## moisty70 (24 Sep 2013)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> no me digas que sigues en el ajo?ienso:



Jazz desde que valia centimos, cdr soltadas hoy y contento


----------



## Bucanero (24 Sep 2013)

:Aplauso::Aplauso: Bueno, hemos aguantado un día más y creo que falta menos para pasar la tormenta. me han gustado las similitudes de lo de esparta y lo del ejercito. Jejeje. Mi intuición me dice que solo es cuestión de aguantar y que Depeche lo tiene todo muy claro y bien atado.


----------



## Depeche (24 Sep 2013)

metalero dijo:


> yo solo pongo un dato respuestas 1700 visitas 106.361, lo que es lo mismo cada respuesta tiene 62,56 visitas... teniendo en cuenta que no quedaremos mas de 15, no os parecen muchas lecturas????



Desde ayer a las 15 horas este hilo ha recibido 25.000 visitas. A esa hora habían 88.362 visitas.


----------



## SkullandPhones (24 Sep 2013)

moisty70 dijo:


> Jazz desde que valia centimos, cdr soltadas hoy y contento



por lo menos vas a poder descansar esta noche.


----------



## ptbrudy (24 Sep 2013)

Aver si mañana con esa noticia de S&P nos sube y empieza a recuperarse.


----------



## moisty70 (24 Sep 2013)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> por lo menos vas a poder descansar esta noche.



Pude salir a tiempo con algo de plusvalias pero con la sensacion de haber perdido pasta


----------



## locojaen (24 Sep 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> espero equivocarme, pero hoy puede ser el dia en que muchos pierdan valores de 5 cifras.
> 1.45 cerrando el gap dejado. panico en los pequeños y masacre gaceril.
> 
> razonamiento: muchas gacelillas entraron muy abajo (1.25-1.40) con la astronomica subida vieron pingües plusvalias, vendieron por "asegurar" beneficio y volvieron a entrar rondando 2.40. los grandes bajarán la acción a los niveles pre-subida para que todas esas gacelillas devuelvan la pasta; y los más osados incluso palmen.



Siento lo que ha ocurrido hoy, hubiese preferido equivocarme.
Intuyo que antes del rebote, cerraremos el gap de 1.50, estamos demasiado cerca, con suficiente pesimismo, como para dejarlo ahí. Seguro que hay mucho SL por el camino.

Imagino que las posiciones cortas en estos dias se habrán multiplicado, una vez barridos SL, esas posiciones se deberán cerrar y volver arriba.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Sep 2013)

ptbrudy dijo:


> Aver si mañana con esa noticia de S&P nos sube y empieza a recuperarse.



que esta noticia se sabía a mediodia. mira la hora en invertia. 

al buscar codere en cotización


----------



## determinista (24 Sep 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> que esta noticia se sabía a mediodia. mira la hora en invertia.
> 
> al buscar codere en cotización



CODERE (CDR), Evolucion, Bolsa: cotizacion, graficos, analisis y foros

18:22


----------



## bentox (24 Sep 2013)

determinista dijo:


> CODERE (CDR), Evolucion, Bolsa: cotizacion, graficos, analisis y foros
> 
> 18:22



La noticia de que codere salvaba el match ball se conoció el viernes a las 12:00.... Y el vuelo se produjo sobre todo a partir del martes-miercoles


----------



## ane agurain (24 Sep 2013)

determinista dijo:


> CODERE (CDR), Evolucion, Bolsa: cotizacion, graficos, analisis y foros
> 
> 18:22



Al minuto de CODERE, informacion de ultima hora en Invertia


14:32 S&P mejora el rating de Codere hasta CC

S&P mejora el rating de Codere hasta CC con perspectiva negativa.


----------



## Mujercito (24 Sep 2013)

Se os está yendo la pinza muchísimo, ayer el soporte a partir del que empezaba el guano era 1,87 (si no me equivoco) hoy ya os vale todo. Luego hablamos de las visilleras y las cipotecas...

En fin, una pena.


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Mujercito dijo:


> Se os está yendo la pinza muchísimo, ayer el soporte a partir del que empezaba el guano era 1,87 (si no me equivoco) hoy ya os vale todo. Luego hablamos de las visilleras y las cipotecas...
> 
> En fin, una pena.



Es que aunque baje ya no puede llegar a negativos, y eso nos tranquiliza


----------



## decloban (24 Sep 2013)

Estoy convencido que mañana toca el 1,50. Esta demasiado cerca como para no alcanzarlo.

De momento hoy he aprovechado para hacerme con otro paquete de papelitos y creo que no sera la última.

Eso si, la cantidad que invierto no la necesito y si lo perdiese todo no se resentiría mi día a dia, así que id con cuidado si vais a necesitar liquidez.


----------



## Guanotopía (24 Sep 2013)

Felicidades a todos los que han sabido moverse en cortos y han trincado buenas plusvalias. Yo por mi parte no lo he hecho bien, y ahora ando falto de liquidez para seguir arriesgando.

Eso no significa que me vaya a salir, simplemente que esperaré a que la cosa remonte, nunca pensé en que fuera un chicharro de intradía, así que sumado a que sólo arriesgo lo que no necesito estoy tranquilo.

Estar todo el día viendo la cotización estaba bien cuando estábamos a la espera o cuando subía como la espuma, pero ahora yo por lo menos me lo tomaré con calma. 

En parte creo que estos bandazos son por este hilo, entre lo que mueven los foreros por arrebatos y los que saben sacar beneficios del río revuelto, así andamos.


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Estoy convencido que mañana toca el 1,50. Esta demasiado cerca como para no alcanzarlo.
> 
> De momento hoy he aprovechado para hacerme con otro paquete de papelitos y creo que no sera la última.
> 
> Eso si, la cantidad que invierto no la necesito y si lo perdiese todo no se resentiría mi día a dia, así que id con cuidado si vais a necesitar liquidez.



Si alguien invierte lo que no puede perder, quizas deberia perderlo


----------



## Cordoba (24 Sep 2013)

Depeche mando Correos y note si te llegan.


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Depeche mando Correos y note si te llegan.



Es que ha ido a visitar al Benito Monjardin ese a pedirle explicaciones por vender hoy la tercera parte del valor, que si no hubiera sido por eso hoy el valor hubiera subido


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (24 Sep 2013)

Que depeche mandó correos???? Depeche no he recibido nada!!!!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## Robopoli (24 Sep 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Estoy convencido que mañana toca el 1,50. Esta demasiado cerca como para no alcanzarlo.
> 
> De momento hoy he aprovechado para hacerme con otro paquete de papelitos y creo que no sera la última.
> 
> Eso si, la cantidad que invierto no la necesito y si lo perdiese todo no se resentiría mi día a dia, así que id con cuidado si vais a necesitar liquidez.



Ahí está la clave. A mí me la repanfinfla tener el dinero ahí metido por los siglos de los siglos pero me parece que han hecho las cosas bien y que al final se acabará notando en el valor de la acción más allá de gráficas y noticias puntuales. Lógicamente eso no lo haces con el dinero de "comé"

---------- Post added 24-sep-2013 at 22:33 ----------




Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> Que depeche mandó correos???? Depeche no he recibido nada!!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 4



Coño!! Yo tampoco!!


----------



## mario_sg (24 Sep 2013)

Mando, primera persona en presente, mandó, tercera en pasado


----------



## Kamui (24 Sep 2013)

Yo tampoco he recibido nada.



mario_sg dijo:


> Mando, primera persona en presente, mandó, tercera en pasado



Consideraba que se le había olvidado acentuar.


----------



## decloban (24 Sep 2013)

Se que he dicho una obviedad pero a veces nos dejamos llevar por impulsos y mas si estas enganchado al F5 de este hilo.


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> Que depeche mandó correos???? Depeche no he recibido nada!!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 4



Leed bien que *no hay tilde*. El florero dice "mando correos" y luego aunque hay algun error quiere decir que no sabe si le llegan. Presumo que esta usando el nuevo email que Depeche no habra ni abierto aun


----------



## bentox (24 Sep 2013)

Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> Que depeche mandó correos???? Depeche no he recibido nada!!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 4



Pues si depeche ha eviado correos, aquí uno más al que no le han llegado


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Sep 2013)

A ver yo tampoco tengo prisa porque suba, no necesito el dinero asi que como si lo tengo que dejar ahi cuatro años. Lo unico que me joderia es que la empresa quebrara, claro.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (24 Sep 2013)

Lo siento, pensé que a Córdoba se le olvidó la tilde y su mensaje cambió radicalmente...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## duroncete (24 Sep 2013)

Yo entre con poco, aunque a destiempo, pero vamos, que no me corre prisa ni mucho menos.


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Depeche mando Correos y note si te llegan.



Cordoba, machote, la que ha liao tu frase y mira que se entiende bien, aparte el "note" que deberia ser "no sé", pero parece que hay a quien le cuesta diferenciar entre mando (1ª pers., PRESENTE) y mandó (3ª pers, PASADO), cuanto daño hizo la LOGSE


----------



## Cordoba (24 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Leed bien que *no hay tilde*. El florero dice "mando correos" y luego aunque hay algun error quiere decir que no sabe si le llegan. Presumo que esta usando el nuevo email que Depeche no habra ni abierto aun



Pues eso que estas hoy mas acertado que el Depeche, disculpad las faltas, pero el corrector de la tablet es un rollo, hoy estas que te sales.
El problema es que el correo parecer que le falta una letra, no se si me lo podéis confirmar.


----------



## Don Pedro (24 Sep 2013)

Aunque no diga nada yo soy uno de los que varias veces al día pasa a ver que se comenta por aquí y ya me estoy quedando sin uñas :

Entré antes del "viernes de resurrección" y aguanté el tipo, ahora mismo ya pierdo pasta, pero las dos semanas rezumando adrenalina no las consigo ni haciendo puenting. En cualquier caso aguantaré el tirón hasta que Depeche considere oportuno.

Por cierto, aunque el poco dinero que tengo invertido no lo necesito, preferiría que se multiplicara:rolleye ::rolleye:


----------



## ooyamaneko (24 Sep 2013)

Mañana abre al alza (1,80), cae hasta 1,50 y pega subidón hasta 2,00, cerrando en ese nivel  Toma ya!

Venga Depeche, que te parece? 

Dejad al pobre hombre un poco tranquilo que no da a basto en responder, hay que ir con calma, esto no era un intradía, ya sabíamos que era alto riesgo. Yo entré tarde a 1,99 y salí a 2,70. He vuelto a entrar en 1,74 y ya veremos... Valium y a dormir!

Saludos compañeros de viaje, al infierno o al cielo, pero a algún lado iremos


----------



## Shakadevirgo (24 Sep 2013)

Lo prometido es deuda.
Me presento: 
Aunque llevo años leyendo el foro, nunca me había decidido a registrarme.
Leo desde aquellos duros tiempos en los que la gente nos miraba raro cuando decíamos que la burbuja pincharía (creo que era por el 2004 o así). Es cierto que como dicen por ahí, Burbuja ahora parece Forocoches pero a lo Magufo , pero bueno, es más divertido.
Como todo los miembros Pro del foro, sé qué es lo que dice una mujer al ver un Chorizo de Marmolejo de 8 pulgadas , y por supuesto, he acumulado millones de € inviertiendo en Forex, oro y plata 
Creo que cada vez hay más reptilianos en el mundo , y fue hablar Depeche de conspiraciones en Codere, manipulación informativa, etc. que me lancé a la piscina. Tengo la triple fuerza: Codere, Solaría y Campofrio.
Creo que la noticia de S&P es la primera noticia buena de las que nos anunciaba nuestro amado líder .
Respecto a lo de Benito Camela , he encontrado esto muy interesante:
Los cuidadores de las acciones en la bolsa tercera parte - Articulos Megabolsa
Mañana veremos cómo empieza el valor.

Al diablo le gustan malas... Y a_Dios muy buenas


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Shakadevirgo dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda.
> Me presento:
> Aunque llevo años leyendo el foro, nunca me había decidido a registrarme.
> Leo desde aquellos duros tiempos en los que la gente nos miraba raro cuando decíamos que la burbuja pincharía (creo que era por el 2004 o así). Es cierto que como dicen por ahí, Burbuja ahora parece Forocoches pero a lo Magufo , pero bueno, es más divertido.
> ...



Bienvenido!

Pues si lee desde hace tanto conocera a un ilustre que se pasó hace un par de dias por aqui a saludar, un tal Monster, le suena?

Gracias por el enlace, no conocia lo de los "cuidadores" y por lo que veo son como los "time cops" de una peli de ciencia ficción con maquinas del tiempo  Ahora entiendo porque ciertos valores siguen una evolucion tan "de libro"...


----------



## creative (24 Sep 2013)

Dejarme el valor bajito, que para enero meteremos las plusvalias que me va generar un deposito, que demomento estamos contentos por solaria


----------



## skifi (24 Sep 2013)

Desde luego, se gane dinero o no se gane dinero, la experiencia y la lectura de todos los mensajes de este hilo son de lo mejor del foro en muchos meses  Gracias a todos


----------



## Depeche (24 Sep 2013)

Tranquilos, es que no doy a basto, ahora llegaré a casa y me pongo manos a la obra. He ido al ver el piromusical en Barcelona para desconectar un poco.


----------



## decloban (24 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Tranquilos, es que no doy a basto, ahora llegaré a casa y me pongo manos a la obra. He ido al ver el piromusical en Barcelona para desconectar un poco.



Por mi parte llega a casa y acuestate a descansar, no tienes ninguna obligación y mañana sera otro día.


----------



## mario_sg (24 Sep 2013)

creative dijo:


> Dejarme el valor bajito, que para enero meteremos las plusvalias que me va generar un deposito, que demomento estamos contentos por solaria



y qué le decimos? le matamos?


----------



## BlueLaser (24 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Tranquilos, es que no doy a basto, ahora llegaré a casa y me pongo manos a la obra. He ido al ver el piromusical en Barcelona para desconectar un poco.



No te recomiendo, para el futuro ese que tienes pensado, ni el WhatsApp ni el Twitter. Tienes derecho a una vida privada.  Solo con el mail ya vas a tener suficiente para saber lo que significa "sentirse controlado" :ouch:


----------



## Baki (24 Sep 2013)

mario_sg dijo:


> y qué le decimos? le matamos?



Pues a mi me dan ganas de aplaudirlo!!! :Aplauso:


----------



## Thader (25 Sep 2013)

¿Soy el único que no se apuntó su mail y no le está dando la brasa?


----------



## merkax (25 Sep 2013)

Quién le hiciera caso a Depeche cuando recomendo Codere aún está en verde, confiad en él.


----------



## Deshollinador (25 Sep 2013)

Echando un vistazo al prestamo de valores, me parece curioso que en Codere no se hallan incrementado las posiciones en corto, entre el lunes y el martes no hubo movimiento, el sado total de prestads son un 1000000 de titulos.

Al contrario, en Ezentis se ha duplicado los cortos respecto ayer hoy , y Quabit se ha incrementado en 30 millones de titulos ( esperan que estos valores bajen ).


----------



## BlueLaser (25 Sep 2013)

Deshollinador dijo:


> Echando un vistazo al prestamo de valores, me parece curioso que en Codere no se hallan incrementado las posiciones en corto, entre el lunes y el martes no hubo movimiento, el sado total de prestads son un 1000000 de titulos.
> 
> Al contrario, en Ezentis se ha duplicado los cortos respecto ayer hoy , y Quabit se ha incrementado en 30 millones de titulos ( esperan que estos valores bajen ).



Traduccion, please, que entre que se poco y estoy por dormirme no me entero...


----------



## NaNDeTe (25 Sep 2013)

Deshollinador dijo:


> Echando un vistazo al prestamo de valores, me parece curioso que en Codere no se hallan incrementado las posiciones en corto, entre el lunes y el martes no hubo movimiento, el sado total de prestads son un 1000000 de titulos.
> 
> Al contrario, en Ezentis se ha duplicado los cortos respecto ayer hoy , y Quabit se ha incrementado en 30 millones de titulos ( esperan que estos valores bajen ).



De donde obtienes esa informacion? he preguntado ya en 4 temas diferentes y la gente me ignora :´(


----------



## Deshollinador (25 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Traduccion, please, que entre que se poco y estoy por dormirme no me entero...



Espero que esta herramienta le ayude


COTIZACIONES BOLSA ESPAOLA TIEMPO REAL - METASTOCK DATOS -IBERBOLSA.COM S.L. 25/09/2013 0:55:02


----------



## metalero (25 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Tranquilos, es que no doy a basto, ahora llegaré a casa y me pongo manos a la obra. He ido al ver el piromusical en Barcelona para desconectar un poco.



Tranquilo!!! Tome su tiempo y haz sus cosas no puede basar todo el dia en un foro de espartanos da las pautas a seguir y si ve algo fuera de lo normal que tenga que decir sobre la jornada, lo dice y ya esta, sin problema, si en algun momento cae y no pode decirlo todos sabemos a lo que jugamos, no es plan de tenerle 29 horas al dia contestando a lo mismo, ademas... La frase que debemos aprendernos es son bajadas sanas 



BlueLaser dijo:


> No te recomiendo, para el futuro ese que tienes pensado, ni el WhatsApp ni el Twitter. Tienes derecho a una vida privada.  Solo con el mail ya vas a tener suficiente para saber lo que significa "sentirse controlado" :ouch:



+1000000 



Thader dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que no se apuntó su mail y no le está dando la brasa?



Tranquilo yo tampoco:XX:


----------



## Thader (25 Sep 2013)

metalero dijo:


> Tranquilo yo tampoco:XX:



Es que a este hombre habrá que dejarle respirar, ¿no?


----------



## Chila (25 Sep 2013)

Dead un poco tranquilo a depeche.
Alguno queréis un asesor financiero particular, y eso no es gratis.
Vale mucho dinero.
Si lo presionáis mucho, lo reventaréis, y nos joderemos todos.


----------



## mpbk (25 Sep 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> ha cerrado por encima soporte pero ha perdido el anterior en 1.81 y no se ha recuperado.
> 
> Para mañana el nivel a vigilar es 1.57-1.6, pero hay que superar el 1.81.





decloban dijo:


> estoy convencido que mañana toca el 1,50. Esta demasiado cerca como para no alcanzarlo.
> 
> De momento hoy he aprovechado para hacerme con otro paquete de papelitos y creo que no sera la última.
> 
> Eso si, la cantidad que invierto no la necesito y si lo perdiese todo no se resentiría mi día a dia, así que id con cuidado si vais a necesitar liquidez.



8:8:8:.....ahi está el gap pero no creo que baje tanto.


----------



## metalero (25 Sep 2013)

Thader dijo:


> Es que a este hombre habrá que dejarle respirar, ¿no?



Es lo que opino yo, si le avasallan haciendolo gratis no me quiero imaginar cuando empiece con el blog, repito todos sabemos por lo que estamos y a lo que nos arriesgamos, un poco de respiro no estaria mal creo yo


----------



## Baki (25 Sep 2013)

Depeche ha llegado a casa? alguna directriz para hoy,,,?
::::::::::


----------



## mpbk (25 Sep 2013)

hoy deberia rebotar


----------



## toroloco (25 Sep 2013)

Buenos días, 

Como decía un compañero unos post más atrás, yo también creo que estamos en el momento de esperar con calma a que las cosas vuelvan al su cauce.

Hasta ahora he dado algunos saltos por aquí y por alla pero ahora no me muevo de codere y no porque esté pillado, que aún tengo plusvalías, sino porque confío en los pronosticos de Depeche y más datos y opiniones que otros foreros han ido aportando.

A lo dicho, a esperar con calma que todo se andará, antes o depués.

Salud


----------



## madruga (25 Sep 2013)

Gap arriba en la apertura!


----------



## Deshollinador (25 Sep 2013)

Se esta negociando sobre 1,80, le ha sentado bien la noticia


----------



## BlueLaser (25 Sep 2013)

madruga dijo:


> Gap arriba en la apertura!



Donde ves eso?

Buenos dias!!!


----------



## Deshollinador (25 Sep 2013)

En su broker:Baile:


----------



## James Bond (25 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Donde ves eso?
> 
> Buenos dias!!!



A las 9:00 empieza, por lo menos el broker del ING. 

De 8 :30 a 9:00 son las subastas de apertura.


----------



## moisty70 (25 Sep 2013)

¿como va la subasta?

por cierto, no recuerdo donde la veía gratis en los tiempos de SOS


----------



## James Bond (25 Sep 2013)

moisty70 dijo:


> ¿como va la subasta?
> 
> Por cierto, no recuerdo donde la veía gratis en los tiempos de sos



-------1,80€


----------



## Robopoli (25 Sep 2013)

Mucho F5!! Mucho F5!!


----------



## James Bond (25 Sep 2013)

-----1,85€ Vamos!


----------



## ane agurain (25 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Donde ves eso?
> 
> Buenos dias!!!



DEMANDA
Volumen Precio
43.203 1,8000
OFERTA
Precio Volumen
1,8000 44.437


----------



## Kamui (25 Sep 2013)

Joder, en Ecobolsa no se actualiza Codere.


----------



## plexus1973 (25 Sep 2013)

va por 1,88


----------



## kitos84 (25 Sep 2013)

Yo veo oferta a 1.76


----------



## Depeche (25 Sep 2013)

Buenos dias,todo marcha según lo previsto,me espera una mañana dura,me he despertado con una cantidad de mensajes que no os podeis imaginar,pido paciencia,iré entrando a ratos cuando pueda.
No vendais,hacedme caso,quien me esté haciendo caso ha ganado y ganará,quien actúe sin hacerme caso, si pierde dinero no será culpa mia.


----------



## Kamui (25 Sep 2013)

Ahora ya actualiza, 1,90.


----------



## Robopoli (25 Sep 2013)

Y las Solarias y Campofríos ahí van!
2,3% y 1,7% respectivamente!!


----------



## Kamui (25 Sep 2013)

Pues ya se va deshinchando.


----------



## venecia (25 Sep 2013)

seguir remando piratillas ¡¡¡¡ esto va viento en popa


----------



## Robopoli (25 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Buenos dias,todo marcha según lo previsto,me espera una mañana dura,me he despertado con una cantidad de mensajes que no os podeis imaginar,pido paciencia,iré entrando a ratos cuando pueda.
> No vendais,hacedme caso,quien me esté haciendo caso ha ganado y ganará,quien actúe sin hacerme caso, si pierde dinero no será culpa mia.



Lo dije ayer y me reafirmo... Ni con agua caliente me menean de aquí :no:


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (25 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Pues ya se va deshinchando.



...Como cada mañana...

¡Dejad de darle al F5 e ir a currar!


----------



## kitos84 (25 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Pues ya se va deshinchando.



Pues sopla fuerte!!!:fiufiu:


----------



## Baki (25 Sep 2013)

Alguirn me puede explicar que ha pasado en la apertura? Porqué ha estado paradao tanto rato a las 09:00? Era una subasta?
Gracias!!


Modo aprendiendo on


----------



## malcom1986 (25 Sep 2013)

Del Barco de Codere,¡No nos moverán!!!


----------



## ane agurain (25 Sep 2013)

1.82 ahora

edito: 1,79 (ha tocado 1,75)


----------



## mfernama (25 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Ahora ya actualiza, 1,90.



Si esta mañana ha estado un buen rato sin actualizar, por un momento parecía suspendida.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Sep 2013)

esta imagen se actualiza sola


----------



## kitos84 (25 Sep 2013)

Nos hemos quedado pillados todos con la grafica, jeje


----------



## moisty70 (25 Sep 2013)

Este ratito en 1,74 no tiene mala pinta... creo.


----------



## Kamui (25 Sep 2013)

moisty70 dijo:


> Este ratito en 1,74 no tiene mala pinta... creo.



Ha tocado 1,72. La tendencia es como que algo bajista.


----------



## Depeche (25 Sep 2013)

Va a cerrar gap,cuando lo cierre tirará para arriba con fuerza.
Me alegro por los que habéis aguantado sin vender,tendréis vuestra recompensa,Codere no es un puff,es caballo ganador.
Gracias por confiar en mi.


----------



## Kamui (25 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Va a cerrar gap,cuando lo cierre tirará para arriba con fuerza.
> Me alegro por los que habéis aguantado sin vender,tendréis vuestra recompensa,Codere no es un puff,es caballo ganador.
> Gracias por confiar en mi.



Sigue bajando a 1,69... Cuándo cierra gap?

De momento la noticia de Standard&Poor´s no ha tenido mucho efecto positivo.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Sep 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> esta imagen se actualiza sola



1,69 marca la cota roja, aunque no salga aún


----------



## baco (25 Sep 2013)

hola a todos !!
Tambien sigo este valor tan especulativo, esperemos verlo donde deberia estar cotizacion no le corresponde,...


----------



## Depeche (25 Sep 2013)

Pongo gráfica de Codere actual.
La cosa sigue su senda.


----------



## Gorki (25 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Pongo gráfica de Codere actual.
> La cosa sigue su senda.



Pero no decías hace 2 días que iba a 3? Esa misma tarde decías que lo veías a 3 ...Has tenido aciertos y se han dicho aquí pero los errores también hay que decirlos...Hay muchos tibus en estos chicharros, mucho riesgo, si te pillan ya no sales en unos cuantos años si no te hace falta el dinero. Estos no regalan duros por pesetas, puedes tener suerte y que te pille el subidón pero al final te van a coger y ahí te quedas...Y no es porque os lean los mensajes...funcionan así siempre...


----------



## Neu___ (25 Sep 2013)

creo depeche,que seria un buen momento de migrar al foro privado que tenias en mente. meter el enlace y empezar a dar de alta a los usuarios que quieran continuar viendo ese valor. Que esta información sea pública creo que ahora mismo no es bueno. Como lo ves?


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (25 Sep 2013)

Neu___ dijo:


> creo depeche,que seria un buen momento de migrar al foro privado que tenias en mente. meter el enlace y empezar a dar de alta a los usuarios que quieran continuar viendo ese valor. Que esta información sea pública creo que ahora mismo no es bueno. Como lo ves?



Yo la verdad no digo que no nos lean pero no creo que les importemos lo suficiente; también pienso que si "alguien especial" quiere estar suscrito/abonado al blog lo estará ya desde el primer momento. Algo más de privacidad habrá, pero no toda.


----------



## baco (25 Sep 2013)

nadie tiene una bola de cristal para predecir el futuro,, mi opinión es que la subida tan fuerte y rápida fue manipulada y aprovechada por manos fuertes y salir de este valor, ahora le costara superar las resistencias, aunque como he dicho su cotización creo que esta por debajo de su precio, si compras con dinero que no necesites y no te importa esperar te dará alguna alegría,, seguro... ahora cotizando en 1.74


----------



## Depeche (25 Sep 2013)

Gorki dijo:


> Pero no decías hace 2 días que iba a 3? Esa misma tarde decías que lo veías a 3 ...Has tenido aciertos y se han dicho aquí pero los errores también hay que decirlos...Hay muchos tibus en estos chicharros, mucho riesgo, si te pillan ya no sales en unos cuantos años si no te hace falta el dinero. Estos no regalan duros por pesetas, puedes tener suerte y que te pille el subidón pero al final te van a coger y ahí te quedas...Y no es porque os lean los mensajes...funcionan así siempre...



A partir de ahora no diré nada en abierto por aqui, así no me vendrá gente como tú recriminándome.
Ya te pueden dar las gracias el resto de foreros.


----------



## mfernama (25 Sep 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Yo la verdad no digo que no nos lean pero no creo que les importemos lo suficiente; también pienso que si "alguien especial" quiere estar suscrito/abonado al blog lo estará ya desde el primer momento. Algo más de privacidad habrá, pero no toda.



Yo pensaba igual, pero tras leer el tema de quabit en Foroactivo (quabit-inmobiliaria.***************/), esta claro que las agencias GVC, R4, BYM, etc ... si que tiene gente en los foros calentando valores y tratando de provocar movimientos interesados...


----------



## Robopoli (25 Sep 2013)

Neu___ dijo:


> creo depeche,que seria un buen momento de migrar al foro privado que tenias en mente. meter el enlace y empezar a dar de alta a los usuarios que quieran continuar viendo ese valor. Que esta información sea pública creo que ahora mismo no es bueno. Como lo ves?



Completamente de acuerdo e insisto depeche que si necesitas ayuda para configurar algo dímelo y le echamos un ojo rápido.


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (25 Sep 2013)

Me uno por supuesto y cualquier cosa que pueda hacer por ayudar o agilizar la puesta a punto del blog, cuenta conmigo.


----------



## malcom1986 (25 Sep 2013)

Si hace falta algo para montar la web, me lo decís, en algo podré ayudar...


----------



## Duendek86 (25 Sep 2013)

codere a 1.67€ a ver si ahora rebota o no.


----------



## Deshollinador (25 Sep 2013)

El Benito éste sigue erre que erre, otra vez 300.000 vendidas, el dia de su santo le pongo 3 velas negras


----------



## Kamui (25 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> codere a 1.67€ a ver si ahora rebota o no.



Pinta a que va a seguir bajando, la verdad.


----------



## Duendek86 (25 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Pinta a que va a seguir bajando, la verdad.



se ha puesto a 1.71.. a ver


----------



## Kamui (25 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> se ha puesto a 1.71.. a ver



Si, una pequeña subida para seguir bajando...


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (25 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Si, una pequeña subida para seguir bajando...



Necesitamos actitud positiva, gracias


----------



## Chila (25 Sep 2013)

Deshollinador dijo:


> El Benito éste sigue erre que erre, otra vez 300.000 vendidas, el dia de su santo le pongo 3 velas negras



Nos está jodiendo a garrotazo limpio ::


----------



## Kamui (25 Sep 2013)

esedeseodeserfeo dijo:


> Necesitamos actitud positiva, gracias



Los leones desayunan actitudes positivas.


----------



## baco (25 Sep 2013)

tiene pinta de lateral, 1.70- 1.73 consolidando el minimo de 1.67,,mientras no los pierda que no creo que lo haga, tranquilidad y a la espera...


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (25 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Los leones desayunan actitudes positivas.



A mi como si la tumban, ya he triunfado con Codere, con todos mis respetos para los que están dentro...


----------



## Cordoba (25 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> A partir de ahora no diré nada en abierto por aqui, así no me vendrá gente como tú recriminándome.
> Ya te pueden dar las gracias el resto de foreros.



pues Depeche siento quitarte la razon, no es el primer tocameloshuevos, que viene a molestarte, y por peores comentarios has pasdo, lo que no puede parecer es que nos dejas a gacelillas a quenos coman los leones. siento decirte que no te entiendo, por otro lado ahora sale mucho listo, por otro lado pompero , que casi viene a corregirte, MIRAD ESTE HILO ES DE DEPECHE Y NOS INTERESAN SUS OPINIONES, NO NOS INTERESAN OPORTUNISTAS QUE NOS PONGAN NERVIOSOS, ya lo estamos sin ellos, Depeche continua en abierto, con privados no lo veo operativo hasta que no tengas tu pagina.
Saludos y no te mosquees.


----------



## Duendek86 (25 Sep 2013)

Las Vegas Sands 'borra del mapa' a Eurovegas en su última reunión con analistas e inversores



> Las Vegas Sands 'borra del mapa' a Eurovegas en su última reunión con analistas e inversores
> E.B.
> La posibilidad de que Eurovegas se quede en una maqueta olvidada suena cada vez con más fuerza. De momento, la compañía que promueve el macrocomplejo de casinos en Madrid, Las Vegas Sands, ha olvidado hacer mención alguna a su proyecto europeo en una reunión que esta misma semana ha mantenido con inversores y analistas financieros en el marco del Global Gaming Expo (G2E).
> 
> ...


----------



## queco (25 Sep 2013)

Hola buenas. Soy nuevo posteando en este foro. Me registre tras ver que se había citado un cutre-análisis rápido que hice en FC.
En primer lugar decir que no invierto en acciones. Simplemente opero forex intradia casi orientado al scalping, por lo que lo mio son operaciones muy cortas con un análisis prácticamente técnico, basado en PA.
Las reglas que yo sigo son estrictas y nunca me las salto (ejem...) bueno dejémoslo en nunca me las debería saltar.

Por eso mismo nunca hubiera entrado tras las recomendaciones de Depeche. No entra en mi operativa. Pero eso no quiere decir que no sean buenas.

Pero la verdad es que no os entiendo. No entiendo que os paséis el post dando por detrás con que si sube, con que si bajará, con que si el análisis técnico dice que bajara, con que si por fundamentales no pinta bien...
A ver majetes (con todo el respeto). Si vuestra entrada se ha basado en las recomendaciones de Depeche, pues a seguirlas tocan. No hay otra, porque es la estrategia que habéis decidido a la hora de entrar. Y punto.

Y el que quiera ahora ponerse a hacer análisis técnicos, a buscar soportes...que los hubiera hecho antes de entrar, no después. 
¿A que no diríais nunca "entro porque el análisis técnico me da una buena señal de entrada pero me voy a salir porque he leído en un foro que esto va a dar la vuelta?"

Joder, pues al revés es exactamente lo mismo. No se pueden cambiar las reglas a mitad de partido.


----------



## baco (25 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> pues Depeche siento quitarte la razon, no es el primer tocameloshuevos, que viene a molestarte, y por peores comentarios has pasdo, lo que no puede parecer es que nos dejas a gacelillas a quenos coman los leones. siento decirte que no te entiendo, por otro lado ahora sale mucho listo, por otro lado pompero , que casi viene a corregirte, MIRAD ESTE HILO ES DE DEPECHE Y NOS INTERESAN SUS OPINIONES, NO NOS INTERESAN OPORTUNISTAS QUE NOS PONGAN NERVIOSOS, ya lo estamos sin ellos, Depeche continua en abierto, con privados no lo veo operativo hasta que no tengas tu pagina.
> Saludos y no te mosquees.



hola cordoba, no se si lo de oportunista pompero es hacia mi persona,, casualmente he escrito 3 mensajes dando mi opinión sobre un valor que tengo tambien en cartera y soy pompero como bien dices,..


----------



## James Bond (25 Sep 2013)

baco dijo:


> hola cordoba, no se si lo de oportunista pompero es hacia mi persona,, casualmente he escrito 3 mensajes dando mi opinión sobre un valor que tengo tambien en cartera y soy pompero como bien dices,..



Vienen del comentario de un tal Gorki.

Pero como bien dice Córdoba el resto no tenemos culpa de quedarnos desamparados por culpa del "listillo de turno". Depeche no nos abandones.


----------



## mpbk (25 Sep 2013)

está aguantando soporte......soy un crack:XX:


----------



## decloban (25 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Las Vegas Sands 'borra del mapa' a Eurovegas en su última reunión con analistas e inversores



Para mi es una noticia positiva, menos competencia para Codere en su casa.


----------



## Duendek86 (25 Sep 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Para mi es una noticia positiva, menos competencia para Codere en su casa.



eso creo yo tambien, a ver la gente con mas experiencia que nos puede decir


----------



## adivino (25 Sep 2013)

En mi opinión, no es momento de salirse. Pero ojo, este es para mi el último soporte, el más resistente y fuiable, antes de volver a precios de 1,20. Si lo pierde, yo recomiendo salirse.

Yo me sali ayer, pero aun no se si me equivoque o no.


----------



## Kamui (25 Sep 2013)

adivino dijo:


> En mi opinión, no es momento de salirse. Pero ojo, este es para mi el último soporte, el más resistente y fuiable, antes de volver a precios de 1,20. Si lo pierde, yo recomiendo salirse.
> 
> Yo me sali ayer, pero aun no se si me equivoque o no.



Lo único malo que le veo yo es que ni las noticias favorables han hecho que suba hoy, así que no le veo yo muchas ganas de hacerlo durante el día.


----------



## Robopoli (25 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Lo único malo que le veo yo es que ni las noticias favorables han hecho que suba hoy, así que no le veo yo muchas ganas de hacerlo durante el día.



Ojo! Tampoco ha bajado pese a tener a Segundino sacando acciones a paladas... Cuando se agote ya veremos hacia donde vamos.


----------



## vyk (25 Sep 2013)

Esto tiene una pinta para meterle unos cortos...

Pero si la gráfica parece el Dragon Kahn!!!


----------



## Kamui (25 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ojo! Tampoco ha bajado pese a tener a Segundino sacando acciones a paladas... Cuando se agote ya veremos hacia donde vamos.



Cuénteme más acerca de este hombre, si es posible.


----------



## Robopoli (25 Sep 2013)

vyk dijo:


> Esto tiene una pinta para meterle unos cortos...
> 
> Pero si la gráfica parece el Dragon Kahn!!!



Oye pues nada... Tu sin miedo y con todo lo que tengas.
Saludos


----------



## vyk (25 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Oye pues nada... Tu sin miedo y con todo lo que tengas.
> Saludos



Deduzco que mi comentario te ha incomodado, pero he de decirte que lo he hecho sin malintencionalidad ninguna. Simplemente es lo que pienso.

Respecto a "con todo lo que tengas", decirte que no necesito que una persona que no conozco absolutamente de nada me diga lo que tengo que hacer con mi dinero.

Saludos.


----------



## SkullandPhones (25 Sep 2013)

Me parece incorrecta la actitud de Depeche para con los foreros que confiaron en él desde hace meses, y en el peor momento alega un comentario negativo para huir de la quema.

Muy mal Depeche.


----------



## queco (25 Sep 2013)

Pues si que estáis susceptibles, si. 

Yo es que no veo problema en el comentario de vyk.
Para un operador intradia, la grafica esta para cortos si o también.

Pero repito lo dicho en mi anterior post. ¿Que mas le da lo que diga el analis tecnico a quien haya entrado siguiendo las recomendaciones de Depeche? Estas son a más tiempo y no se basan en un analisis a ultracorto plazo. De hecho creo que se pueda ganar entrando hoy a corto recogiendo, esperando rebote y volviendo a entrar a largo. ¿Tan difícil es de entender?

---------- Post added 25-sep-2013 at 13:24 ----------




Duendek86 dijo:


> eso creo yo tambien, a ver la gente con mas experiencia que nos puede decir



Depende a quien le fuera a comprar las maquinas el señor mayor. Porque creo que él no fabrica máquinas de juego, y me imagino que si se llegaran a colocar deberían estar homologadas para la legislación española. 
Fersa, codere, recreativos franco....me imagino que éstos estarían bien situados en cuanto a suministradores.


----------



## Sebasesco (25 Sep 2013)

Me uno a las rogativas que te piden, Depeche, que no nos dejes ahora.
No hagas que paguen justos por pecadores.
Yo al menos, sigo confiando en tus previsiones, y como ya posteé, de este barco NO ME BAJO¡¡¡


----------



## vyk (25 Sep 2013)

queco dijo:


> Pues si que estáis susceptibles, si.
> 
> Yo es que no veo problema en el comentario de vyk.
> Para un operador intradia, la grafica esta para cortos si o también.
> ...



Es que no lo entiendo...

¿No se supone que la gente ha entrado en Codere en base a una estrategia? Entonces...¿que importancia tiene que entre uno y que vea señal de abrir cortos?

¿Pero esto es la bolsa o Bwin?


----------



## Kamui (25 Sep 2013)

Hombre, yo veo un poco normal que Depeche se lo tome como se lo ha tomado, debe estar sometido a mucha presión por recomendar un valor y que, según va soltando sus predicciones estos días según sus cálculos en las gráficas, no terminan de responder como él dice.

Y eso sólo con Codere, porque Solaria no termina de despegar y Campofrío está bajando a pesar de abrir hace poco un hilo sobre que hoy sería el día de este valor, así que no creo que tenga el ánimo muy alto hoy.

No permitas que te afecte tanto, Depeche.


----------



## Bucanero (25 Sep 2013)

: Bueno, bueno me voy una mañana fuera del ordenador y la que se monta jejeje. Venga chicos ánimos a todos y dejemos suspicacias a un lado. Estaba claro que era y es un valor "Codere" muy volatil. Depeche ya lo aviso al principio que era de gran riesgo.

Si nos metimos es o al menos yo lo he echo para mirar a medio y largo plazo o al menos eso entendí yo al entrar. Que si que yo también me emocione al ver que le iba ganado un no se cuantos por ciento en cuatro días pero es que la idea no era entrar en corto y todo eso:Baile:

Segundo es evidente o al menos me lo parece que le hemos exigido un poco de más a Depeche con tanto desgaste en el día a día ( Parecía que estuvieramos especulando en intradia) Debemos tener paciencia. 

tercero Depeche no nos abandones y no tomes en consideración los mensajes más o menos acertados de la gente. jejee.

---------- Post added 25-sep-2013 at 13:31 ----------

pdta: creo que vamos bien tener tranquilidad. Yo sigo dentro y no me echan a no ser que me lo aconseje Depeche. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Kamui (25 Sep 2013)

Por cierto, otra noticia de Eurovegas.

Las Vegas Sands dice que tiene recursos "sólidos" para financiar Eurovegas | Empresas | Cinco Días

*Las Vegas Sands dice que tiene recursos "sólidos" para financiar Eurovegas*

Las Vegas Sands quiere disipar cualquier tipo de duda sobre su capacidad financiera ni sobre su liquidez. Y reafirma su interés en seguir adelante con el proyecto del macrocasino Eurovegas en Madrid. En un comunicado, la compañía ha señalado que "no existen barreras financieras para que la empresa pueda iniciar o completar el proyecto propuesto en Madrid". Es más, asegura, "nuestro balance financiero es sólido y la capacidad de la compañía para asegurar la financiación necesaria es excepcional en la industria".
La empresa señala que su "interés en desarrollar un complejo multimillonario de resorts integrados en España no ha disminuido en absoluto". Recuerda que, a mediados de julio, el grupo ha "manifestado nuestro interés con la entrega al gobierno regional de Madrid del plan de viabilidad, documento que contiene nuestra propuesta".

"Nuestra compañía tiene la capacidad para financiar y desarrollar simultáneamente varias propiedades en diferentes partes del mundo", señala la nota. "Cualquier declaración que sugiera que el desarrollo de un gran complejo integrado en Japón o en otro país podría ser una carga para nuestra capacidad de desarrollar el proyecto en Madrid, está completamente fuera de lugar2, puntualiza. "Nuestro objetivo en España –con 12 resorts integrados- es el de crear las mayores instalaciones de congresos y convenciones de Europa, y potencialmente del mundo, además de instalaciones de comercio al por menor".

Para la compañía, la propuesta de desarrollo en España se espera sea "el mayor proyecto inmobiliario del sector privado jamás llevado a cabo". Con todo, este tipo de inversión "requiere garantías de que habrá un marco legal adecuado para permitir el proyecto" y para que las "condiciones bajo las que la compañía ha aceptado desarrollar y operar dicho proyecto no cambien con el tiempo". Y finaliza: "Esperamos con interés la reacción del gobierno a nuestro estudio de viabilidad".


----------



## latonga (25 Sep 2013)

Bueno ,yo apoyo la decision de Depeche, vendra bien para el foro.Los que le "conocemos"
sabemos que si tiene algo importante que decir nos lo hara saber.Lo de estos dias es para volverlo loco.Vamos a meter un poco de tranquilidad ha esto chicos!!!


----------



## Robopoli (25 Sep 2013)

vyk dijo:


> Es que no lo entiendo...
> 
> ¿No se supone que la gente ha entrado en Codere en base a una estrategia? Entonces...¿que importancia tiene que entre uno y que vea señal de abrir cortos?
> 
> ¿Pero esto es la bolsa o Bwin?



Hombre... creo que mi comentario no ha sido para tanto.. Ha sido solamente una reacción a tu comentario de los cortos pero vamos... paz y buen rollo.

Yo por mi parte he dicho alrededor de 1 millón de veces que he entrado por la señal de Depeche, porque me pareció más que correcto su análisis y que saldré cuando cumpla los objetivos que me he marcado desde el principio. Hacer algo distinto sería ser incongruente y eso aquí se paga con pasta.

Lógicamente también puedo hacerlo porque es una parte muy pequeña de mi cartera que tengo para juguetear, experimentar y aprender y que no me haría un boquete enorme si palmara todo aunque obviamente prefiero ganar plusvalías...
Lo dicho que centrémosnos en el valor que para eso estamos aquí y suerte a todas las gacelas


----------



## Bucanero (25 Sep 2013)

latonga dijo:


> Bueno ,yo apoyo la decision de Depeche, vendra bien para el foro.Los que le "conocemos"
> sabemos que si tiene algo importante que decir nos lo hara saber.Lo de estos dias es para volverlo loco.Vamos a meter un poco de tranquilidad ha esto chicos!!!



Estoy contigo. Un saludo y un poco de calma.


----------



## JORDI_C (25 Sep 2013)

Ya esta, por si le sirve de ayuda a alguien, acabo de poner un SL en 4,18€ a ver si me lo hacen saltar de una vez!!!! 

Depeche contigo hasta los 4€!!!!


----------



## Duendek86 (25 Sep 2013)

JORDI_C dijo:


> Ya esta, por si le sirve de ayuda a alguien, acabo de poner un SL en 4,18€ a ver si me lo hacen saltar de una vez!!!!
> 
> Depeche contigo hasta los 4€!!!!



Hoy o mañana no se si saltara xD pero si estoy seguro de que en unas semanas se llegara seguro! Vamos escalon a escalon, y sino al tiempo.


----------



## JORDI_C (25 Sep 2013)

Esta claro, esta haciendolo bien, dijo 3 dias arriba y 2 para abajo para consolidar y luego a subir otra vez, yo creo que vamos de puta madre, os espero a todos en 4€ island grumetes.

El problema que todos nos malacostumbramos a subidas del 30% y del 40%, lo que tenemos que asumir es que eso no es lo normal, las subidas tienen que ser despacito, de todo se aprende y con depeche aun mas, yo estoy muy tranquilo, toy seguro que llegamos a los 4€.


----------



## Duendek86 (25 Sep 2013)

JORDI_C dijo:


> Esta claro, esta haciendolo bien, dijo 3 dias arriba y 2 para abajo para consolidar y luego a subir otra vez, yo creo que vamos de puta madre, os espero a todos en 4€ island grumetes.
> 
> El problema que todos nos malacostumbramos a subidas del 30% y del 40%, lo que tenemos que asumir es que eso no es lo normal, las subidas tienen que ser despacito, de todo se aprende y con depeche aun mas, yo estoy muy tranquilo, toy seguro que llegamos a los 4€.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, yo de lo unico que me arrepiento es de no haber vendido al menos la mitad en 2.6 - 2.8 para recomprar ahora.


----------



## Depeche (25 Sep 2013)

Tranquilidad,yo no dejo tirado a nadie,estoy liado con mi proyecto, y he estado haciendo análisis profundo de valores,sobretodo de los 3 comentados,no doy a basto con todo.


----------



## Bucanero (25 Sep 2013)

Perdona nuestra impaciencia Depeche es lo que tiene que seamos tantos grillos en una caja jajaja. Un saludo y adelante con el proyecto.


----------



## Cordoba (25 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Tranquilidad,yo no dejo tirado a nadie,estoy liado con mi proyecto, y he estado haciendo análisis profundo de valores,sobretodo de los 3 comentados,no doy a basto con todo.



Eso es campeón que no puedan con nosotros ni los leones ni los voceros de los leones, nosotros a lo nuestro, a aguantar hasta los 4€, como machotes,...............por cierto vamos bien?:S jajaja


----------



## morfheo (25 Sep 2013)

Hola chicos, es normal que a Depeche le haya molestado el comentario, vaya donde vaya no deja de pensar en este valor, está muy centrado en él y preocupado por todos los que han entrado por sus recomendaciones, tiene mucha presión encima, así que si algunos confiasteis en él cuando estuvo a punto del default, porque no continuar creyendo ahora?
El miedo es el arma más poderosa que existe para manipular a la gente al antojo del que lo asusta, así que dejar el miedo atrás y a continuar unidos en esta aventura, será lo que tenga que ser chicos, de aquí al infierno o la gloria, nadie dijo que esto serian todo alegrías. Depeche no dejes que nadie te hunda, he leído comentarios peores hacia tu persona, ya sabes que oportunistas los hay en todos los sitios, el tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio al igual que a todo cerdo le llega su San Martin, ánimo y no les des el gusto de que te vean caer.
Un saludo.


----------



## 3cKtorC (25 Sep 2013)

Confianza plena en el boss!!!! Hasta nueva orden aguantando la tormenta!!!


----------



## Depeche (25 Sep 2013)

Después de estudiar a fondo Codere,me acabo de dar cuenta de que está todo controlado,lo está haciendo de libro. Me equivoqué en unos detalles por no tener las herramientas adecuadas para analizar el valor,pero ahora mismo tengo una herramienta muy potente para analizar otros aspectos de las gráficas y me he dado cuenta de que todo está cuadrando a la perfección.
Estoy trabajando para poder colgar alguna gráfica,es mu dificil de explicar todo, y no lo voy a hacer pero intentaré que veáis que la cosa va bien.


----------



## Shakadevirgo (25 Sep 2013)

Buenos días.
Este foro me está recordando el por qué nunca me registro en foros españoles.
¿En serio pensáis que alguien puede acertar con horas y minutos el comportamiento de la bolsa?.
Hasta yo que me considero bueno para las predicciones (y quién no de este foro que supimos ver el pinchazo de la burbuja antes que nadie ), metí la pata hasta el fondo pensando que nos daban los JJOO.
Dejad tranquilo a Depeche que después de compartir de manera GRATUITA sus opiniones, le exigís como si os debiera algo.


----------



## Baki (25 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Tranquilidad,yo no dejo tirado a nadie,estoy liado con mi proyecto, y he estado haciendo análisis profundo de valores,sobretodo de los 3 comentados,no doy a basto con todo.



Me kedo mas trankilo!! Animo con el proyecto, tengo ganas de verlo ya!!!


----------



## kitos84 (25 Sep 2013)

Animo Depeche!!! Y centrate en lo que realmente sabes hacer, y si puedes delega en otros la web. No serà por ayundantes.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (25 Sep 2013)

Por el camino sufriremos...y en el 4 nos encontraremos!!!


Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## Cordoba (25 Sep 2013)

Si depeche tranquilo-------- yo casi tranquilo, jajaja es que no puedo evitarlo.


----------



## Depeche (25 Sep 2013)

En esta gráfica he proyectado el indicador de proyección de fibonacci, y fibonacci con arcos, y coincide perfectamente,no me pidais ahora que os explique como funciona,no tengo tiempo,pero quedaros con lo que os digo,va todo según el manual, además me puedo atrever a decir que el dia 4 de octubre el valor alcanzará los 2,80 euros.
Fijaos que en la gráfica si tomamos la diferencia entre el dia 17 de septiembre y el dia 20 de septiembre tuvo una subida de 1,20 euros hasta 2,89 euros. Al aplicar este indicador me indica los porcentajes de bajada, y abajo del todo el último pone 1,6602(0,0), eso significa que en ese punto es donde tiene que finalizar la bajada. Pues si mirais a que nivel corresponde ese punto da la casualidad que es justamente en 1,67 euros,en esta gráfica no he unido la linea porque sino no se entendería nada con tanta linea,pero os puedo asegurar que es así.
Podría deciros muchas más cosas,pero de verdad que no tengo tiempo,tengo más de 50 mensajes por responder en la bandeja, y sigo trabajando con el tema de la pagina web, os puedo avanzar que será una página web con foros al estilo burbuja.info y además un blog integrado.
Espero que os guste cuando esté acabado.

P.D. Me había olvidado de poner la gráfica.

Os voy a contar una cosa que no debería, fijaros como voy de saturado, que esta noche he tenido que dormir en un hotel, y sabéis porque? 
Ayer ya os dije que fui a ver el pirotécnico musical de Barcelona, fui con la moto, cuando llegué a casa, al entrar por la puerto me di cuenta de que me había dejado las llaves de la moto puestas, bajé para ir a buscarlas, y cuando las recogí y me disponía a entrar en casa de nuevo, me dí cuenta de que me había dejado las llaves dentro. Eran las 12:30 h de la noche más o menos, también me había dejado el casco de la moto dentro de casa, y no tenía encima las llaves del coche, por lo que me pillé un casco y me fui a un hotel,ya que no quería despertar a esas horas a la persona que tiene una copia de mi llave. Para más INRI al poco rato me quedé sin batería en el movil, por lo que se me ha hecho la noche interminable. Pero bueno,una anécdota que os cuento de lo que me sucedió anoche.


----------



## Robopoli (25 Sep 2013)

morfheo dijo:


> Hola chicos, es normal que a Depeche le haya molestado el comentario, vaya donde vaya no deja de pensar en este valor, está muy centrado en él y preocupado por todos los que han entrado por sus recomendaciones, tiene mucha presión encima, así que si algunos confiasteis en él cuando estuvo a punto del default, porque no continuar creyendo ahora?
> El miedo es el arma más poderosa que existe para manipular a la gente al antojo del que lo asusta, así que dejar el miedo atrás y a continuar unidos en esta aventura, será lo que tenga que ser chicos, de aquí al infierno o la gloria, nadie dijo que esto serian todo alegrías. Depeche no dejes que nadie te hunda, he leído comentarios peores hacia tu persona, ya sabes que oportunistas los hay en todos los sitios, el tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio al igual que a todo cerdo le llega su San Martin, ánimo y no les des el gusto de que te vean caer.
> Un saludo.



+1000

Depeche se está pegando una autentica currada con todo esto e intentando tranquilizarnos a todos continuamente, que dicho sea de paso, a veces somos peor una banda de cotorras :cook::cook::cook:.
Si fuera yo (n)os habría mandado a por Quabits hace dos días pero el tío tiene más paciencia que el Santo Jo y sigue aquí día tras día simplemente por su sentido de la responsabilidad, lo cual le honra.
Ánimo depeche y a seguir contribuyendo porque digan lo que digan eres un fenómeno.


----------



## Cordoba (25 Sep 2013)

Reconozco que con la contundencia que lo cuentas, no puedo dudar, yo AGUANTO hasta que nos digas jefe, y por cierto nosotros a lo nuestro y el que quiera entorpecer molestar o enturbiar el hilo , hay que pasar de el.
Es mas voy a dejar de mirar la cotizacion, solo estaré pendiente de lo que digas en el foro y donde quieras decirlo.


----------



## morfheo (25 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> En esta gráfica he proyectado el indicador de proyección de fibonacci, y fibonacci con arcos, y coincide perfectamente,no me pidais ahora que os explique como funciona,no tengo tiempo,pero quedaros con lo que os digo,va todo según el manual, además me puedo atrever a decir que el dia 4 de octubre el valor alcanzará los 2,80 euros.
> Fijaos que en la gráfica si tomamos la diferencia entre el dia 17 de septiembre y el dia 20 de septiembre tuvo una subida de 1,20 euros hasta 2,89 euros. Al aplicar este indicador me indica los porcentajes de bajada, y abajo del todo el último pone 1,6602(0,0), eso significa que en ese punto es donde tiene que finalizar la bajada. Pues si mirais a que nivel corresponde ese punto da la casualidad que es justamente en 1,67 euros,en esta gráfica no he unido la linea porque sino no se entendería nada con tanta linea,pero os puedo asegurar que es así.
> Podría deciros muchas más cosas,pero de verdad que no tengo tiempo,tengo más de 50 mensajes por responder en la bandeja, y sigo trabajando con el tema de la pagina web, os puedo avanzar que será una página web con foros al estilo burbuja.info y además un blog integrado.
> Espero que os guste cuando esté acabado.
> ...




Depeche, es posible que estos leones aparte de leerte cuando ven tus análisis hagan alguna jugada para llevarte la contraria?. Se que para eso deberían cambiar la tendencia (aunque sea para que la gente deje de confiar en ti), pero nunca se sabe de lo que son capaces, el orgullo de estos depredadores puede hacer mucho daño.


----------



## Baki (25 Sep 2013)

*Ur no*



Depeche dijo:


> En esta gráfica he proyectado el indicador de proyección de fibonacci, y fibonacci con arcos, y coincide perfectamente,no me pidais ahora que os explique como funciona,no tengo tiempo,pero quedaros con lo que os digo,va todo según el manual, además me puedo atrever a decir que el dia 4 de octubre el valor alcanzará los 2,80 euros.
> Fijaos que en la gráfica si tomamos la diferencia entre el dia 17 de septiembre y el dia 20 de septiembre tuvo una subida de 1,20 euros hasta 2,89 euros. Al aplicar este indicador me indica los porcentajes de bajada, y abajo del todo el último pone 1,6602(0,0), eso significa que en ese punto es donde tiene que finalizar la bajada. Pues si mirais a que nivel corresponde ese punto da la casualidad que es justamente en 1,67 euros,en esta gráfica no he unido la linea porque sino no se entendería nada con tanta linea,pero os puedo asegurar que es así.
> Podría deciros muchas más cosas,pero de verdad que no tengo tiempo,tengo más de 50 mensajes por responder en la bandeja, y sigo trabajando con el tema de la pagina web, os puedo avanzar que será una página web con foros al estilo burbuja.info y además un blog integrado.
> Espero que os guste cuando esté acabado.
> ...




Si despues de esto, no dejamos de taldrarlo cada minuto, ya no se ke mas podemos pedir para trankilizarnos... Trankimazines en vena? Porros a mansalva? Tila concentrada?

ESTO NO ES INTRADÍA I HASTA YO PILLÉ A LA PRIMERA QUE NO LO ERA


----------



## Cordoba (25 Sep 2013)

Yo creo que los leones son capaces de hacerte alguna jugada como la de anoche, que no te extrañe que estén detrás del olvido de las llaves, menuda panda son, pero no podrán con nosotros, yo heche de menos un mensaje tuyo de madrugada que se que eres habitual a escribir a altas horas.


----------



## NaNDeTe (25 Sep 2013)

morfheo dijo:


> Depeche, es posible que estos leones aparte de leerte cuando ven tus análisis hagan alguna jugada para llevarte la contraria?. Se que para eso deberían cambiar la tendencia (aunque sea para que la gente deje de confiar en ti), pero nunca se sabe de lo que son capaces, el orgullo de estos depredadores puede hacer mucho daño.



La verdad es que no es lo mismo un leon en una cotizacion de bbva que en un Codere, para mover bbva hace falta que se pongan de acuerdo varios fondos de inversion pero para mover Codere que? alguien con 1millon de pavos en la butxaca ya nos puede romper soportes resistencias nos puede dibujar HCH si quiere. Con que uno de los mayores accionistas de Codere, uno de sus directivos o que se yo, nos lea y le de la gana, puede jugar con nosotros facilmente. Pensad que no estamos siguiendo en burbuja Codere los 8 o 9 que escribimos, mirad las visitas diarias y dividirlas por 10 si quereis para quitarnos F5s, siguen siendo muchas personas y probablemente muchas de ellas esten siguiendo las recomendaciones de Depeche, alguno incluso con bastante capitaly burbuja es un foro muy grande con muchos lectores, un leonaco no tiene ni porque ser lector habitual, con que alguno de sus colegas le haya comentado este hilo ya es suficiente para despertar su interes por sacudir la alfombra.

Igual nos leen igual no, pero no me digais que no mola conspirar?


----------



## morfheo (25 Sep 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> La verdad es que no es lo mismo un leon en una cotizacion de bbva que en un Codere, para mover bbva hace falta que se pongan de acuerdo varios fondos de inversion pero para mover Codere que? alguien con 1millon de pavos en la butxaca ya nos puede romper soportes resistencias nos puede dibujar HCH si quiere. Con que uno de los mayores accionistas de Codere, uno de sus directivos o que se yo, nos lea y le de la gana, puede jugar con nosotros facilmente. Pensad que no estamos siguiendo en burbuja Codere los 8 o 9 que escribimos, mirad las visitas diarias y dividirlas por 10 si quereis para quitarnos F5s, siguen siendo muchas personas y probablemente muchas de ellas esten siguiendo las recomendaciones de Depeche, alguno incluso con bastante capitaly burbuja es un foro muy grande con muchos lectores, un leonaco no tiene ni porque ser lector habitual, con que alguno de sus colegas le haya comentado este hilo ya es suficiente para despertar su interes por sacudir la alfombra.
> 
> Igual nos leen igual no, pero no me digais que no mola conspirar?



Por supuesto que eso de las conspiraciones tiene su cosa, como tu reptiliano, o los anunakis o esa teoria de la tierra hueca, en fin, nunca de demostrará si estas cosas son verdad.
Un saludo.


----------



## metalero (25 Sep 2013)

muchas gracias depeche y tranquilo!!!!! creo que la mayoria de los que estamos en este barco desde el principio sabemos a lo que jugamos


----------



## burbujito freixenet (25 Sep 2013)

Hola k ase?
Un nuevo Coderero.Saludos.


----------



## Thader (25 Sep 2013)

metalero dijo:


> muchas gracias depeche y tranquilo!!!!! creo que la mayoria de los que estamos en este barco desde el principio sabemos a lo que jugamos



Así es. Ánimo y p'alante. Yo hoy he cargado un poco más a 1, 69.


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (25 Sep 2013)

Tu a lo tuyo depeche, tranquilo. In depeche we trust


----------



## manijero (25 Sep 2013)

¿es posible crear un hilo en el que solo puedan acceder burbujeros de cierta antigüedad ?


----------



## Kamui (25 Sep 2013)

manijero dijo:


> ¿es posible crear un hilo en el que solo puedan acceder burbujeros de cierta antigüedad ?



En veteranos.


----------



## plexus1973 (25 Sep 2013)

manijero dijo:


> ¿es posible crear un hilo en el que solo puedan acceder burbujeros de cierta antigüedad ?



Hombre, lo entendería, pero en ese caso yo, por ejemplo, me quedaría tirado :´( y no creo haber hecho ningún tipo de comentario que pueda haber molestado a nadie, aquí vamos todos en el mismo barco ¿no?


----------



## Gorki (25 Sep 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> Vienen del comentario de un tal Gorki.
> 
> Pero como bien dice Córdoba el resto no tenemos culpa de quedarnos desamparados por culpa del "listillo de turno". Depeche no nos abandones.



A ver si nos entendemos hoyga, ha habido cientos de mensajes a favor de Depeche y me parece bien porque el controla mucho de gráficos etc. No me parece tan bien que condicionados sólo por una persona cientos de foreros se metan en un auténtico chicharro sin ni idea de bolsa (aunque cada uno hace lo que quiera con su dinero). Yo sólo he hecho un semi-comentario sobre otro comentario de Depeche diciendo que veía seguro a Codere a 3 por la tarde después de haber dado bajado mucho por la mañana. En bolsa no hay nada seguro y menos en este tipo de chicharros. Si no hay ni un ápice de auto-crítica y se trata sólo de seguir a un guru me parece bien pero yo daré las opiniones que crea oportunas aunque si he molestado a alguien lo retiro...De cien mil comentarios sale uno un poco crítico (en el que he alabado las dotes de predicción de Depeche) y ya empieza la caza de brujas. Así están las cosas...


----------



## Arrebonico (25 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> A partir de ahora no diré nada en abierto por aqui, así no me vendrá gente como tú recriminándome.
> Ya te pueden dar las gracias el resto de foreros.



Depeche, es normal que estés presionado y estresado, lo entendemos todos.

Lo que no es normal, es que ante una crítica puntual, te enfades.

Por otra parte, tus gráficos de análisis técnico, no son tan buenos como tu fundamental. Lo tuyo es más análisis fundamental. Yo mismo, recién llegado a este mundo, dije hace dias que por técnico estaba hecho unos zorros:



> Por técnico está hecha un desastre, se mire como se mire. El dibujo, tal como han comentado, el que quieran las manos fuertes, ahora mismo distribuyendo sin ningún tipo de vergüenza...



Los que habéis entrado por recomendación pura y dura, no miréis la bolsa hasta diciembre, suscribios al newsletter de Depeche, y dejadle vivir.


----------



## mfernama (25 Sep 2013)

Trankis tronkos, esto es la bolsa, lo mejor sería que el valor se tranquilizase un poco y empezase a tener un comportamiento "normal", porque doblar en 3 días no es lo normal.


----------



## Duendek86 (25 Sep 2013)

acaban de hacer saltar unos cuantos stop losss... ha bajado de 1.73 a 1.66 del tiron.


----------



## Robopoli (25 Sep 2013)

Como ayer... otros 10.000 titulillos. 
Ya subirá otra vez.


----------



## baco (25 Sep 2013)

ahora arriba,,


----------



## Duendek86 (25 Sep 2013)

si, 1,70 ya


----------



## BlueLaser (25 Sep 2013)

Supongo que el tal Benito Monjardin sigue dando por saco...


----------



## Kamui (25 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Supongo que el tal Benito Monjardin sigue dando por saco...



Me puede contar alguien quién es ese tío?


----------



## mfernama (25 Sep 2013)

Gorki dijo:


> A ver si nos entendemos hoyga, ha habido cientos de mensajes a favor de Depeche y me parece bien porque el controla mucho de gráficos etc. No me parece tan bien que condicionados sólo por una persona cientos de foreros se metan en un auténtico chicharro sin ni idea de bolsa (aunque cada uno hace lo que quiera con su dinero). Yo sólo he hecho un semi-comentario sobre otro comentario de Depeche diciendo que veía seguro a Codere a 3 por la tarde después de haber dado bajado mucho por la mañana. En bolsa no hay nada seguro y menos en este tipo de chicharros. Si no hay ni un ápice de auto-crítica y se trata sólo de seguir a un guru me parece bien pero yo daré las opiniones que crea oportunas aunque si he molestado a alguien lo retiro...De cien mil comentarios sale uno un poco crítico (en el que he alabado las dotes de predicción de Depeche) y ya empieza la caza de brujas. Así están las cosas...



Pues yo creo que Gorki tiene razón, que DEPECHE controla y sabe de que va esto lo ha demostrado ya más de una vez, pero de ahí a que nadie pueda dar una opinión propia aunque discrepe es otra muy distinta.

Aquí de lo que se trata, es aprender, aprender porqué Depeche escogío CAMPOFRIO y JAZZTEL, coger experiencia en el mercado, y todo poco a poco y con pasta de plusvalías o bien que no te importe perder, porque sino te pueden partir en dos..

Si finalmente CODERE y SOLARIA tirán para arriba aprender porqué también acertó, tenemos suerte de que alguien quiera compartir eso, pero tampoco hay que elevarlo a GURU INTOCABLE.

Venga ánimo, que en peores plazas hemos toreado (al menos yo)


----------



## baco (25 Sep 2013)

quizas un cuidador


----------



## Robopoli (25 Sep 2013)

Ná... ha vuelto a tirar para abajo pero solo con 6.000 títulos. La verdad es que tiene que estar supercontento Benito con los SL de algunos.


----------



## mfernama (25 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Me puede contar alguien quién es ese tío?



Es una agencia de valores, Benito y Mojardín.

Para ver como manipulan las agencias ciertas cotizaciones, les recomiento el hilo de QUABIT, yo lo estuve mirando ayer y es flipante.


----------



## baco (25 Sep 2013)

esta buscando minimos, quizas hasta 1.64


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (25 Sep 2013)

Benito y compañia

Los cuidadores de las acciones en la bolsa tercera parte - Articulos Megabolsa


----------



## Algas (25 Sep 2013)

baco dijo:


> esta buscando minimos, quizas hasta 1.64



No, el canal está en 1,66; mira la gráfica de depeche


----------



## Depeche (25 Sep 2013)

Siento estar interviniendo poco en el foro,no estoy parando de contestar mensajes, y los que me quedan,no puedo estar por todo,espero que me entendáis.


----------



## JORDI_C (25 Sep 2013)

Segun mi modo de verlo, y vaya por delante que soy un noob y que no he estudiado nada de todo esto, lo que veo es que el valor a pegado un tiron fuerte y ahora se esta asentando en la nueva posicion para luego volver a subir, por lo poco que he estado mirando valores, pero me recuerda muchisimo a lo que hizo sacyr hace pocas semanas, en valor de 2,68 toco fondo, pero luego reboto con fuerza para llegar a los 3,5 finalmente y ahora se esta asentando ahi, no se si me equivoco o no, pero es mi punto de vista.


----------



## Arrebonico (25 Sep 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Es una agencia de valores, Benito y Mojardín.
> 
> Para ver como manipulan las agencias ciertas cotizaciones, les recomiento el hilo de QUABIT, yo lo estuve mirando ayer y es flipante.



Lee al tal AMG, sólo por tener otro punto de vista: 1000 motivos para no comprar Quabit

He creado este hilo para que la gente tenga más información antes de embarcarse.


----------



## BlueLaser (25 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Siento estar interviniendo poco en el foro,no estoy parando de contestar mensajes, y los que me quedan,no puedo estar por todo,espero que me entendáis.



My 5 cents on "5 Depeche's rules to rule out his stress & give him a life":

1- No WhatsApp will be used, never, ever, forever, at ANY price.

2- No Twitter will be used, or only as a broadcast channel, but there'll be no answer to any MP, unless owner decides, as an exception.

3- Maximum 2 mails per day and user (a warning will be issued, 3 warnings will mean a temporary ban). No answers guaranteed, specially in the same day. You can buy extra mails at 0,5 € each or buy a pack of 5 mails at 2 €. 

4-Communications and directions will be done through post in the private forum. No immediate answers guaranteed, except in critical situations.

5- Changes to any of the rules can be done at any point, if needed.


----------



## Baki (25 Sep 2013)

17:35 volumen venta 250000 a 1,70
Volumen compra 2960 a 1,68
Aceptamos cuidador?

En ocasiones veo cuidadores
Depeche #mode_on


----------



## Kamui (25 Sep 2013)

Bueno, el cierre de hoy no hay sido muy bueno, Codere y Solaria al final en plano y Campofrío ha terminado en rojo.

Parecía que sería un día de subidas entre lo de Standard & Poors por parte de Codere y lo de los chinos en el caso de Campofrío, pero parece que no...

Aun así, quiero confiar en nuestro líder.


----------



## burbuilazale (25 Sep 2013)

Pasos a seguir para volverte loco con una acción cualquiera.

1- Compras una acción (por ejemplo a 1,16-1,25).

2- Se dispara la acción ->Emoción. Oh gran gurú, eres el mejor. Te quiero, quiero un hijo tuyo.

3- Estamos en el pico. Compra, compra. Gente que compra en el pico (2,40-2,80) y otra que vende. Esto va p´arriba. Me pago el piso con lo que va a subir. Vendo mi Ford Fiesta y en dos días me compro un cayenne. Mariiiii, que nos vamos a Cancún!!!!

4- Batacazo dos días seguidos. Gurú, ya no eres el de antes. Miras al teclado y a la derecha del F4 ya no hay nada. Tu mujer nota que las vacaciones soñadas van a tener que posponerse hasta el 2025.

5- Primer día en verde desde hace ya unos días y recuperas el autoestima. Golpes en el pecho, ánimos entre la manada. Hasta la victoria! Muerte a Benito!

Continuará...

PD: vuestra suerte será la mía


----------



## Robopoli (25 Sep 2013)

burbuilazale dijo:


> Pasos a seguir para volverte loco con una acción cualquiera.
> 
> 1- Compras una acción (por ejemplo a 1,16-1,25).
> 
> ...



Como la vida misma


----------



## mpbk (25 Sep 2013)

sigue sin perder soporte


----------



## ninfireblade (25 Sep 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> sigue sin perder soporte




Eso es bueno.


----------



## Baki (25 Sep 2013)

Se supone que es bueno no?


----------



## ane agurain (25 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> En esta gráfica he proyectado el indicador de proyección de fibonacci, y fibonacci con arcos, y coincide perfectamente,no me pidais ahora que os explique como funciona,no tengo tiempo,pero quedaros con lo que os digo,va todo según el manual, además me puedo atrever a decir que el dia 4 de octubre el valor alcanzará los 2,80 euros.
> Fijaos que en la gráfica si tomamos la diferencia entre el dia 17 de septiembre y el dia 20 de septiembre tuvo una subida de 1,20 euros hasta 2,89 euros. Al aplicar este indicador me indica los porcentajes de bajada, y abajo del todo el último pone 1,6602(0,0), eso significa que en ese punto es donde tiene que finalizar la bajada. Pues si mirais a que nivel corresponde ese punto da la casualidad que es justamente en 1,67 euros,en esta gráfica no he unido la linea porque sino no se entendería nada con tanta linea,pero os puedo asegurar que es así.





Un apunte que me gustaría que me hicieses

Para fibo, no deberías coger las cotizaciones de cierre? Es decir, de 1.18 a 2.27 en esos días?

Las línea entonces de fibo sería de -61,8%: *1.499* Ese es el soporte de verdad. no?

---------- Post added 25-sep-2013 at 10:58 ----------




Kamui dijo:


> En veteranos.



?????????????????????????????


----------



## Baki (25 Sep 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Un apunte que me gustaría que me hicieses
> 
> Para fibo, no deberías coger las cotizaciones de cierre? Es decir, de 1.18 a 2.27 en esos días?
> 
> ...



Que es el 1,50 que decian por ahí anteriormente, no?


----------



## Kamui (25 Sep 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> ?????????????????????????????



En Veteranos se puede crear un hilo en el que nadie ajeno al foro podría entrar ahora mismo y que creo que casi todos los que estamos participando aquí podríamos seguir.

Depeche, si las estimaciones de la forera son correctas, en qué afectaría eso a las tuyas en cuanto al alza?


----------



## mpbk (25 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> En esta gráfica he proyectado el indicador de proyección de fibonacci, y fibonacci con arcos, y coincide perfectamente,no me pidais ahora que os explique como funciona,no tengo tiempo,pero quedaros con lo que os digo,va todo según el manual, además me puedo atrever a decir que el dia 4 de octubre el valor alcanzará los 2,80 euros.
> Fijaos que en la gráfica si tomamos la diferencia entre el dia 17 de septiembre y el dia 20 de septiembre tuvo una subida de 1,20 euros hasta 2,89 euros. Al aplicar este indicador me indica los porcentajes de bajada, y abajo del todo el último pone 1,6602(0,0), eso significa que en ese punto es donde tiene que finalizar la bajada. Pues si mirais a que nivel corresponde ese punto da la casualidad que es justamente en 1,67 euros,en esta gráfica no he unido la linea porque sino no se entendería nada con tanta linea,pero os puedo asegurar que es así.
> Podría deciros muchas más cosas,pero de verdad que no tengo tiempo,tengo más de 50 mensajes por responder en la bandeja, y sigo trabajando con el tema de la pagina web, os puedo avanzar que será una página web con foros al estilo burbuja.info y además un blog integrado.
> Espero que os guste cuando esté acabado.
> ...



enseñales lo del 40%:XX::XX::XX:

yo creo un blog y pido 300€ anuales, quien se apunta?


----------



## 1965 (25 Sep 2013)

burbuilazale dijo:


> Pasos a seguir para volverte loco con una acción cualquiera.
> 
> 1- Compras una acción (por ejemplo a 1,16-1,25).
> 
> ...



Variantes personalizadas:

Jueves: "María, que he invertido en un chicharro y tengo unas plusvis que nos van apagar el gimnasio, las extraescolares, las vacaciones...."

Lunes: - ¿Qué, cuanto GANAMOS ya?
- Bueeeno, es que.... ahora ha bajado peeeero dice depeche que va a subir....
- TU ERES TONTO DEL CULO, ¿NO SABES VENDER A TIEMPO? ¿A QUIEN SE LE OCURRE? ¿NO ESTARÁS METIENDO MUCHO DINERO NO?


Depeche tio, que vas a generar unos cuantos divorcios o por lo menos alguna semana de sequía conyugal para muchos...

Acabo de desvelar una nueva clave bursatil: Si te metes en chicharros, no lo cuentes hasta haber vendido. :XX::XX::XX:

PD: Depeche: te mereces un monmento, no ya por las predicciones, sino por tu comportamiento como persona. Ojalá hubiese mucha gente como tú


----------



## RuiKi84 (25 Sep 2013)

Hola gente , hace unos días que no entraba, esto ha pegado un bajonazo en dos días , jeje, algun aprovecho para meter cortos a2,5€ en Codere ? 
De todo se aprende, seguro que la proxima vez estamos más atentos al cambio


----------



## mfernama (25 Sep 2013)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Hola gente , hace unos días que no entraba, esto ha pegado un bajonazo en dos días , jeje, algun aprovecho para meter cortos a2,5€ en Codere ?
> De todo se aprende, seguro que la proxima vez estamos más atentos al cambio



Hombre la primera he inolvidable lección es que si tienes la potra de ir montado en un valor que triplica darle echando ostias el botón de SELL


----------



## burbujito freixenet (25 Sep 2013)

No es mal momento para reentrar creo yo...


----------



## enda (25 Sep 2013)

Muy interesante. ¿Que lectura hacéis?



> BYM ha vendido 1.6 millones de acciones en los últimos días.
> CODERE 2013, análisis, agencias, posiciones, noticias


----------



## Duendek86 (25 Sep 2013)

enda dijo:


> Muy interesante. ¿Que lectura hacéis?



Mi lectura profana es que estamos en manos de BYM y que cuando dejen de ganar dinero bajando su cotización comenzará a subir, porque demanda hay para subir de sobra.
En resumen, aguantar el chaparron que cuando escampe subirá el tema.

Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk


----------



## Kamui (25 Sep 2013)

enda dijo:


> Muy interesante. ¿Que lectura hacéis?



Me dice que está ocupado el server, me puede hacer un resumen? O alguien que lo haya leído y pueda hacer una valoración.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (25 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Mi lectura profana es que estamos en manos de BYM y que cuando dejen de ganar dinero bajando su cotización comenzará a subir, porque demanda hay para subir de sobra.
> En resumen, aguantar el chaparron que cuando escampe subirá el tema.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk



Como es posible que ganen dinero bajando la cotización?... Supongo que tienen el encargo de alguien de vender sus acciones a buen precio pero , no tendría más sentido dejar subir a la acción y vender a mayor precio?


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (25 Sep 2013)

http://foro.elmundobursatil.es/f170/codere-2013-analisis-agencias-posiciones-noticias-140951.html

comentan en invertia lo siguiente

BYM ha vendido 1.6 millones de acciones en los últimos días.

Eso es el 2,93% del capital. Salvo el fondo Anchorage y los Martínez Sampedro, creo que nadie más tiene una participación así (al menos comunicada), tendría que revisar el último informe de gobierno corporativo. 
¿Estarán saliendo los Sampedrito al estilo Sousa? 
¿Será Anchorage? 
¿será, será?

dejo las agencias donde se ve lo que está soltando BYM, es una pasada, hoy lleva 368 mil, así que si alguien está dentro que esté atento a la CNMV y posibles movimientos de participación.

TOP 5 Semanal Compra TOP 5 Semanal Venta
Código	C-V	Compra Código	C-V	Venta
MVR MA	298.397	1.008.317 BYM MA	-1.348.263	1.430.537
RT4 MA	245.134	1.562.892 BCY MA	-140.870	140.870
EUP MA	155.653	492.251 DBS MA	-103.233	138.622
CAI BA	143.633	551.736 BTO BI	-39.152	40.952
BIN MA	115.697	250.767 BBVA BA	-30.700	40.700
Top 5 Mensual Compra TOP 5 Mensual Venta
Código	C-V	Compra Código	C-V	Venta
RT4 MA	350.388	2.132.155 BYM MA	-1.352.280	1.478.123
MVR MA	285.414	1.216.895 JPM MA	-184.233	184.233
CAI BA	216.500	722.259 BCY MA	-143.979	151.297
CMD MA	176.415	550.337 DBS MA	-104.619	152.392
BBVA MA	131.625	658.134 BBVA BA	-100.018	175.718
TOP 5 Anual Compra TOP 5 Anual Venta
Código	C-V	Compra Código	C-V	Venta
BBVA MA	1.610.714	2.565.184 MOR MA	-1.671.947	2.776.823
MVR MA	627.178	2.361.961 BYM MA	-792.977	2.448.189
CMD MA	498.565	1.489.255 BSN BA	-748.590	798.025
RT4 MA	491.502	4.094.574 JPM MA	-524.900	589.271
UBS MA	339.295	1.768.152 BCY MA	-466.795	710.219



Por otro lado y desde el punto de vista estrictamente técnico, viendo la tabla de cotizaciones podeis ver la montaña rusa vertical que han liado en pocos días tras el balón de oxígeno recibido. Últimas noticias

¿Que le pasa a CODERE? Algunas aclaraciones de la caída del valor. Argentina clave 


El valor pasó de 1.14 a 2.90 en 6 sesiones, aunque en cierres el más alto ha sido 2.27. Pero la subida es espectacular, y esto antes o despues se regula. Ahora trata de hacerse fuerte en la zona de 1.65-1.70, tras cerrar ayer en mínimos y abrir esta mañana en 1.90, tocar el 1.92 e irse rápidamente hacia los 1.70. Es decir BYM no solo vende, si no que parece que tiene orden de hacerlo sobre los niveles actuales, porque con el papel que está sacando, es raro que encuentre tanta demanda a su oferta, y bueno está teniendo algo de cabeza porque con lo que ha sacado al mercado la podría haber terminado de reventar hoy o ayer. De momento es importante vigilar si deja de vender. 

Si algún valiente se anima, el STOP lo tiene claro, hoy mínimo 1.67, ayer 1.65, es decir zona de STOP bien clara si pierde el 1.65. Supongo y visto lo de esta mañana a primera hora, que desde estos niveles, intentarán el rebote nuevamente si BYM lo permite. Si acabara cediendo 1.65, lo suyo sería cerrar el GAP que hay entre 1.50 y 1.57. 

Por arriba, fuerte resistencia en zona de 1.90 y si superara el 1.75 intradía (ayer por lo que veo, ya taponaron aquí durante la sesión de la tarde) podría animarse y buscar cotas mayores. Luego por encima de 1.92, la zona de 2€ por psicología, sería resistencia intermedia de buscar el objetivo de 2.07 que fue importante el día 23 y también el día 20 al ser el mínimo y zona de máximos del día 19...Es decir dos cotas realmente importantes 1.90-1.92 y 2.05-2.07, superar 2.07 confirmando con pasar el 2.10 abre las puertas a nuevo desmadre. Veremos que pasa con la bicha esta. BYM vende, pero está entrando mucho dinero en la zona de 1.70. 

¿Empresa quebrada? de momento salvó los muebles pero las perspectivas no son nada halagüeñas. 


Fecha	Último	Apert.	%Dif	Máx.	Mín.	Volumen
24/09/2013	1,670	1,930	-12,11%	1,970	1,650	1.245.135
23/09/2013	1,900	2,280	-16,30%	2,640	1,870	1.866.689
20/09/2013	2,270	2,070	14,07%	2,890	2,070	2.598.456
19/09/2013	1,990	1,600	32,67%	2,050	1,570	1.029.909
18/09/2013	1,500	1,380	11,11%	1,500	1,340	522.000
17/09/2013	1,350	1,340	5,47%	1,390	1,310	458.283
16/09/2013	1,280	1,270	8,47%	1,290	1,230	271.982
13/09/2013	1,180	1,160	1,72%	1,210	1,140	149.881

posis

Símbolo	Último	Ayer Difer.	Dif.%	VolC	Compra	Venta	VolV	Horquilla	Volumen	Hora

CDR	1,73	1,67 0,06	3,59	6.000	1,72	1,73	2.529	0,01	991.228	16:41:10
24.365	1,71	1,74	10	
12.727	1,70	1,75	12.000	
8.000	1,69	1,76	8.000	
15.403	1,67	1,77	11.580







Copio y pego a lo bestia...


----------



## enda (25 Sep 2013)

Traigo otro comentario que he leido:



> un dato curioso.... - Invertia Foros
> 
> Si alguien se ha leído las cuentas consolidadas de Codere (que supongo que no muchos!!!. Muy mal!!!), verá que a mitad, apróximadamente, aparecen unos cuadros con los porcentajes de las sociedades en las que participa Codere, S.A., y otro con los datos financieros de esas participadas: capital, reservas, resultado del ejercicio y patrimonio neto. Pues bien. Si sumáis la columna de patrimonio neto de todas las sociedades en las que participa os dará una cifra CURIOSA!!!
> Seguro que tiene explicación y el patromonio neto consolidado del grupo es negativo tal y como publican en sus últimas cuentas, pero ¿y si Codere participa en muchas sociedades en las que no tiene obligación de consolidar?.


----------



## Depeche (25 Sep 2013)

Por fin he conseguido contestar todos los mensajes y tener tanto la bandeja de burbuja.info como la mía vacía.
Estoy agotado.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Sep 2013)

depeche, si haces el favor, es importante:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...calizado-mucho-potencial-203.html#post9970657


----------



## Depeche (25 Sep 2013)

En principio es una buena idea postear en foro veteranos,pero no considero justo que la gente no veterana no pueda.
Ya queda poco para estrenar la web, la semana que viene tiene que estar lista ya.


----------



## RuiKi84 (25 Sep 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Hombre la primera he inolvidable lección es que si tienes la potra de ir montado en un valor que triplica darle echando ostias el botón de SELL



Lo cierto es que la oportunidad de vender entre 2,40 y 2,70 fue muy buena, al igual que era meter cortos desde esa zona el lunes a primera hora, yo no fui capaz de olerlo y tenía curiosidad de saber si alguien lo vio claro o tubo suerte y lo hizo. ienso:


----------



## decloban (25 Sep 2013)

Si lo pasais a veterano a mi me dejáis fuera y creo que a estas alturas poca cosa hay que esconder.


----------



## Kamui (25 Sep 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Si lo pasais a veterano a mi me dejáis fuera y creo que a estas alturas poca cosa hay que esconder.



Y qué pasa si... eres un león?:::


----------



## plexus1973 (25 Sep 2013)

a ver, yo, como gacela, pienso que si algún león quiere, puede hacer lo que quiera con el valor, porque con poco dinero puedes moverlo como quieras...


----------



## decloban (25 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Y qué pasa si... eres un león?:::



¿Seguro que no hay leones en el grupo de veteranos? De todas formas me da igual la decisión que toméis, esta semana no creo que codere se salva de lo previsto y la semana próxima Depeche ya tendrá su blog/foro creado.


----------



## Kamui (25 Sep 2013)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Seguro que no hay leones en el grupo de veteranos? De todas formas me da igual la decisión que toméis, esta semana no creo que codere se salva de lo previsto y la semana próxima Depeche ya tendrá su blog/foro creado.



Si usted viera cómo es veteranos descartaría los leones ahí.:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## NaNDeTe (25 Sep 2013)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Lo cierto es que la oportunidad de vender entre 2,40 y 2,70 fue muy buena, al igual que era meter cortos desde esa zona el lunes a primera hora, yo no fui capaz de olerlo y tenía curiosidad de saber si alguien lo vio claro o tubo suerte y lo hizo. ienso:



Yo estuve apunto de salirme el viernes pasado al ver la divergencia con el MACD, pero entre la euforia contagiosa que habia y que esto es un chicharro que va donde le da la gana....

otro forero tambien lo comento:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...calizado-mucho-potencial-128.html#post9943469


----------



## Nico (25 Sep 2013)

La *buena noticia* es que *TODOS aprendemos mucho* cuando nos hace una visita el *Sr. Ummungus* (es un negro grandote para aquellos que no lo conozcan, buen tipo, es delicado en lo que hace y, lo que hace créanme que DUELE y mucho así que se agradece su delicadeza).

La *mala noticia* es que, posiblemente, algunos en este hilo lo conozcan pronto.

===

Muy interesante los análisis fundamentales que hace *Depeche*. Creo que lo mejor que podrían hacer aquellos a los que les interese la bolsa es aprender un poco de su práctica.

Si van a dedicarse a chícharos tienen que aprender a conocer su dinámica, quién los mueve, por qué, cuándo y cómo. Aquellos que se especializan en este tipo de acciones suelen ganar un muy buen dinero -también pierden, cuidado- y, sin duda, el método que usa Depeche para identificar, seguir, analizar y considerar valores en este segmento es bastante bueno porque, ha dado en varias "teclas" y eso es prueba de que algo hace bien.

Luego discutamos si lo hace PERFECTO o lo hace BIEN pero, hay mucha distancia entre "no lo hace" a "si lo hace" y *eso es lo primero que cuenta*. El siguiente paso es conseguir llevar el nivel del "*bueno a excelente*" y, ese día, uno tiene una posible profesión para seguir.

Depeche ha conseguido el "toque" y tiene que perfeccionarlo. Me parece muy bueno.

===

La segunda cuestión es el sentido de infalibilidad que uno, por juventud, inexperiencia o soberbia a veces desarrolla. Con eso hay que tener cuidado o, *las visitas del simpático Ummungus* terminarán por hacernos imposible sentarnos en una silla.

Unas pocas y espaciadas son buenas y ayudan a mantenerse enfocado. Muchas y muy frecuentes son demoledoras.

_- Y por qué digo ésto ?_

Porque, con independencia que mañana Codore suba o baje, o, el 4 de Octubre esté a 2,80 o a 1,14 lo importante *no es la MAGIA sino el METODO*.

Quienes dependan de un "gurú" para hacer sus inversiones, es más que probable que terminen pelados como pollos. Aún con "gurues" buenos !!

Si quieren invertir dinero tendrán que aprender las reglas, tratar de ser buenos en ellas y adquirir experiencia, nunca depender de gurues -aunque sean de los buenos- e, incluso, aunque sean infalibles y no fallen nunca porque, un buen día el gurú de todos modos se puede cansar de publicar sus análisis o de dar consejos y, ese día, quedarán desnudos.

Aprender, madurar, crecer, desarrollarse... esa es la clave que cada uno tiene que asumir.

Nada!, por un lado desearles que Ummungus *no los viste esta vez* pero, por el otro, avisarles que *AUNQUE LOS VISITE y DUELA*, su visita no es mala. Es parte del proceso de crecimiento que TODOS (todos) hemos tenido que pasar y, pasamos cada día por el solo hecho de salir de la cama y vivir.

Si consigo una foto de Ummugus, luego la agrego para que puedan reconocerlo si lo ven por la calle -o golpeando vuestra puerta anunciando su llegada-


----------



## Cordoba (25 Sep 2013)

enda dijo:


> Muy interesante. ¿Que lectura hacéis?



Me parece interesantísimo el enlace que agregas, esto hace suponer que cuando estos se cansen de sobre cargar el mercado, core podrá seguir su curso? En cualquier caso, no entiendo por que esta cuchipanda no espera a que este a 3€ y digo yo que mas ganara no?


----------



## Duendek86 (25 Sep 2013)

Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> Como es posible que ganen dinero bajando la cotización?... Supongo que tienen el encargo de alguien de vender sus acciones a buen precio pero , no tendría más sentido dejar subir a la acción y vender a mayor precio?



Lo mismo estoy diciendo una estupidez, pero así aprendo. Paja mental, aviso.

Visto lo visto parece que BYM esta controlando la cotización, no podrían ir vendiendo a medida que lo necesiten para mantener baja la cotización y saltar algún que otro stop loss de forma que puedan ir cerrando cortos que abrieron cuando estaba alta la acción y cuando se les acaben pues dejan subir la acción y terminan de vender las que les queden cuando haya despegado. Seria cuestión de tener estudiadas las proporciones y teniendo controlada la acción es un win or win. 

Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk


----------



## ooyamaneko (25 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Lo mismo estoy diciendo una estupidez, pero así aprendo. Paja mental, aviso.
> 
> Visto lo visto parece que BYM esta controlando la cotización, no podrían ir vendiendo a medida que lo necesiten para mantener baja la cotización y saltar algún que otro stop loss de forma que puedan ir cerrando cortos que abrieron cuando estaba alta la acción y cuando se les acaben pues dejan subir la acción y terminan de vender las que les queden cuando haya despegado. Seria cuestión de tener estudiadas las proporciones y teniendo controlada la acción es un win or win.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk



Yo imagino que actuarán por paquetes. La verdad que como no la seguí en sus inicios, no sé lo que pasó en aquel momento, pero cuando estaba a 1€ y 1,14€, a parte de nosotros, quien iba comprando?

Si se han montado unos buenos paqueteros, vendiendo a 1,70 manteniendo la acción ganan. De paso la mantienen ahí, hacen saltar todos esos stops que muchos usan y compran, a la vez que compran los amiguitos de las agencias que aun no han entrado a buenos precios.

Saludos.

PD: Hablo desde la ignorancia eh, todavía estoy en aprendizaje puro y duro


----------



## Duendek86 (25 Sep 2013)

ooyamaneko dijo:


> Yo imagino que actuarán por paquetes. La verdad que como no la seguí en sus inicios, no sé lo que pasó en aquel momento, pero cuando estaba a 1€ y 1,14€, a parte de nosotros, quien iba comprando?
> 
> Si se han montado unos buenos paqueteros, vendiendo a 1,70 manteniendo la acción ganan. De paso la mantienen ahí, hacen saltar todos esos stops que muchos usan y compran, a la vez que compran los amiguitos de las agencias que aun no han entrado a buenos precios.
> 
> ...



Sigo con la paja mental. Era muy extraño cúando estaba a punto de quebrar y no bajaba de 1.14 - 1.20, todos los días había compras para mantener el valor ahí cuando debería estar por los suelos en su situación. Seguro que han cargado lo que no tiene nombre poco a poco, para no levantar la perdiz y ahora administran su ventaja para optimizar ganancias. 

Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk


----------



## Depeche (25 Sep 2013)

Nico dijo:


> La *buena noticia* es que *TODOS aprendemos mucho* cuando nos hace una visita el *Sr. Ummungus* (es un negro grandote para aquellos que no lo conozcan, buen tipo, es delicado en lo que hace y, lo que hace créanme que DUELE y mucho así que se agradece su delicadeza).
> 
> La *mala noticia* es que, posiblemente, algunos en este hilo lo conozcan pronto.
> 
> ...



Buen post, muchas gracias por sus sabios consejos.
Lo que dice es cierto a 100%.
Solo quiero añadir una cosa,si la gente confía en mi tiene que intentar no cometer errores que ya he ido comentando en muchos post, no querer entrar en plena subida,ya que el riesgo aumenta y aunque el valor sea alcista puede pillar a uno con el paso cambiado y eso te hace pasar malos ratos.
Recuerdo cuando yo la estaba recomendando a 1,18 más o menos, y dije que era el momento de entrar para asegurar ganancias en la subida y mucha gente dijo que no se atrevía,yo dije que habría más de uno que compraría muchísimo más arriba, y así ha sido.
Yo por ejemplo he hecho 2 metesacas para que me entendáis, vendiendo en precios elevados casi al final de cada onda expansiva al alza y vendiendo una parte para recomprar más abajo, con ello he podido aumentar en más de el doble las acciones compradas y asegurar el jugar con ganancias.Bien es cierto que mis últimas compras han sido más arriba,pensando que ya era en soporte,pero si no me equivooco en 1,94 y la otra más abajo. Si hago la media de todo lo que llevo me sale a 1,36 euros de media y llevo un buen paquetito, más de lo que pensaba invertir en un principio.


----------



## Robopoli (25 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Sigo con la paja mental. Era muy extraño cúando estaba a punto de quebrar y no bajaba de 1.14 - 1.20, todos los días había compras para mantener el valor ahí cuando debería estar por los suelos en su situación. Seguro que han cargado lo que no tiene nombre poco a poco, para no levantar la perdiz y ahora administran su ventaja para optimizar ganancias.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk



Pues si esto es así vamos a ir lateral un tiempecillo. Mañana mismo rollo: Gap arriba y entrada de lechones con stop loss, luego entrada de cortos de Benito y barrida masiva de gacelas. Luego dejan coger aire al valor y vuelta a empezar. ::::::::


----------



## mpbk (25 Sep 2013)

pa que queréis pasar a veteranos?

si la operación esta la mitad son pomperos


----------



## Cordoba (26 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Buen post, muchas gracias por sus sabios consejos.
> Lo que dice es cierto a 100%.
> Solo quiero añadir una cosa,si la gente confía en mi tiene que intentar no cometer errores que ya he ido comentando en muchos post, no querer entrar en plena subida,ya que el riesgo aumenta y aunque el valor sea alcista puede pillar a uno con el paso cambiado y eso te hace pasar malos ratos.
> Recuerdo cuando yo la estaba recomendando a 1,18 más o menos, y dije que era el momento de entrar para asegurar ganancias en la subida y mucha gente dijo que no se atrevía,yo dije que habría más de uno que compraría muchísimo más arriba, y así ha sido.
> Yo por ejemplo he hecho 2 metesacas para que me entendáis, vendiendo en precios elevados casi al final de cada onda expansiva al alza y vendiendo una parte para recomprar más abajo, con ello he podido aumentar en más de el doble las acciones compradas y asegurar el jugar con ganancias.Bien es cierto que mis últimas compras han sido más arriba,pensando que ya era en soporte,pero si no me equivooco en 1,94 y la otra más abajo. Si hago la media de todo lo que llevo me sale a 1,36 euros de media y llevo un buen paquetito, más de lo que pensaba invertir en un principio.



Me siento identificado con tu post, la verdad es que yo he actuado de forma parecida, aunque seguramente con menos acierto que tu, eso me ha producido que en momentos delicados voy con ganancias, si que hecho de menos esas referencias a las ondas que creo podías haber compartido, todavía me acuerdo eel momento en que vi el valor a 2,89, casi me desmayo.


----------



## mpbk (26 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Me siento identificado con tu post, la verdad es que yo he actuado de forma parecida, aunque seguramente con menos acierto que tu, eso me ha producido que en momentos delicados voy con ganancias, si que hecho de menos esas referencias a las ondas que creo podías haber compartido, todavía me acuerdo eel momento en que vi el valor a 2,89, casi me desmayo.



yo voy con paquete unico en 1.73

y no le dejo caer mucho más.


----------



## Chila (26 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pues si esto es así vamos a ir lateral un tiempecillo. Mañana mismo rollo: Gap arriba y entrada de lechones con stop loss, luego entrada de cortos de Benito y barrida masiva de gacelas. Luego dejan coger aire al valor y vuelta a empezar. ::::::::



Pinta que andará así hasta que los grandes se decidan a dejarla correr.

De todas maneras, hay más valores que CDR, SLR y Campofrio, ¿no?


----------



## NaNDeTe (26 Sep 2013)

Chila dijo:


> Pinta que andará así hasta que los grandes se decidan a dejarla correr.
> 
> De todas maneras, hay más valores que CDR, SLR y Campofrio, ¿no?



A mi casi que me interesa mas entrar en valores del 35 como Acciona y demas que en chicharros.... menos rentabilidad a corto plazo pero menor riesgo y sobretodo no son necesarios los trankimazines ni diazepanes


----------



## Depeche (26 Sep 2013)

Por supuesto, pero no los voy a descubrir en abierto, tengo unos cuantos interesantes en radar de seguimiento, y pista todos los perfiles de riesgo.


----------



## mpbk (26 Sep 2013)

no será por valores alcistas, medio ibex.........

abengoa b, acciona y gas natural a corto plazo muy bien


----------



## NaNDeTe (26 Sep 2013)

Fersa pinta bien si corrige un poco... Dinamia para dentro de unos meses... La verdad que hay algunos chicharros que empiezan a calentarse en el horno, pero primero debemos corregir un poco en el Ibex SC hasta los 4000 puntos, entrar ahora y durante los proximos dias creo que es empezar a jugarsela demasiado. Esta semana le ha tocado el turno a las inmobiliarias, la semana que viene a ver a quien le toca... pero despues creo que ya toca corregir.


----------



## Chila (26 Sep 2013)

¿que le veis a Acciona en fundamentales?
¿no os parece FCC que tiene un mejor recorrido de futuro?


----------



## Nico (26 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Buen post, muchas gracias por sus sabios consejos.
> Lo que dice es cierto a 100%.
> Solo quiero añadir una cosa,si la gente confía en mi tiene que intentar no cometer errores que ya he ido comentando en muchos post, no querer entrar en plena subida,ya que el riesgo aumenta y aunque el valor sea alcista puede pillar a uno con el paso cambiado y eso te hace pasar malos ratos.
> Recuerdo cuando yo la estaba recomendando a 1,18 más o menos, y dije que era el momento de entrar para asegurar ganancias en la subida y mucha gente dijo que no se atrevía,yo dije que habría más de uno que compraría muchísimo más arriba, y así ha sido.




Hay tres temas que sería conveniente separar:

1) Capacidad de Análisis.
2) Situación del Mercado.
3) Operación o Manejo del Dinero.

===

*1) Capacidad de Análisis.*

Leyendo varios de tus análisis advierto que tienes buen olfato... ojo!, me parece que te fijas en algunas cosas y *no en OTRAS* que son muy importantes pero, cuando leas el "punto 2" vas a entender por qué, pese a cometer algunos errores analíticos el resultado de todos modos puede ser bueno.

El mundo de los chícharos es apasionante porque, al ser tan débiles los volúmenes y estar sujetos a cambios tan bruscos las alzas y bajas son muy fuertes y se puede hacer buen dinero... es arriesgado pero, el que le dedique tiempo y ganas -y sea inteligente y tenga los demás atributos que se necesitan- puede hacer muy buen dinero en este territorio.

Luego, con la "Licenciatura" hecha, se puede pasar al mundo de los chícharos en USA y, aquello ya es como el mundo de la fantasía... pero hay que llegar a él, fogueado y experto. No apurarse.

- Qué cosas decía que no te fijas lo suficiente ?

En los temas financieros. Algunos chicharos son empresas pequeñas y sanas pero, la gran mayoría está aquí porque son un queso gruyere financiero. 

El problema de Codere *NO ES EL JUEGO* a esta altura... son sus refinanciaciones y sus bonos. El problema de Quabit ya *NO SON LOS EDIFICIOS*, son las refinanciaciones.

Un análisis de su negocio, mercado u operaciones vale "relativamente" porque, esto es más un juego de banqueros tratando de ejecutar garantías o cobrar CDS o liquidar seguros o conseguir subvenciones que de discutir si el Bingo en Bogotá tuvo 300 participantes más que el mes pasado.

Pero... por qué de todos modos estos análisis te han salido bien ?

Pasemos al punto dos.

===

*2) Situación del Mercado.*

Cada vez somos más los que vamos a "acertar" porque de algún modo España está próxima a su piso y, en muchos sectores se empieza a levantar. Todavía es dudoso, todavía habrá recaídas pero, cada vez más, veremos "buenos datos".

Esto no es difícil... con un consumo de cemento equivalente al del año 1964 con poco que mejore la cosa las cementeras van a hacer "pum para arriba" y no por nada mágico... simplemente porque el mercado repunte un poquito.

La misma inflación de precios hará que algunas facturaciones suban y, ese 'dato positivo' arrastrará otros.

En síntesis... desde acá en adelante -con más o menos fuerza, más rápido o más despacio- irán apareciendo "buenas noticias" por muchos lados y, tal vez, el mercado suba por todos lados.

Cualquiera que haya dicho "_entren en XXX_" quizás termina teniendo razón porque... XXX y muchas otras van a subir !! :rolleye:

Así que, mágicamente muchos análisis van a dar bien pero, recuerden siempre que una cosa es que den bien porque *SON APROPIADOS* y otra que den bien porque, aún incorrectos, como todo empezaba a subir -así como antes todo bajaba-, ahora *todos "acertamos"*.

Pero esto nos lleva al tercer punto...

===

*3) Operación o Manejo del Dinero.*

Acá pasó *algo CASUAL* pero que está generando EFECTOS PELIGROSOS productos de la *magia y emborrachamiento* que produce el éxito y la fama.

Y es bueno que alguien, con más años y más de estas cosas vistas y vividas, pase y se los avise. Luego cada quien hace su vida.

La suba vertiginosa de Codere no era parte del análisis. El análisis dice que Codere tiene "futuro" porque el juego va a funcionar pero, en ningún lado dice que "mañana sube el 100%".

Pero, subió y subió mucho y lo hizo "justo" cuando el anuncio se había hecho y SIN CAUSA JUSTIFICADA (porque fue casual) *nació una "leyenda"*.

Las leyendas, cuando son grandes, vividas y han pasado por muchas de estas 'casualidades' ya saben cómo es la cosa y posiblemente digan:

_- No muchachos... creo que es para seguir y que va a subir pero, realmente no tengo muy en claro porque subió el 100% (o el 50% o lo que sea). Tengan cuidado. Puede ser un manoteo de los especuladores. Yo voy al tema de fondo. Los cambios de corriente pueden ocurrir, etc._

Pero, cuando son jóvenes o es la primera vez que lo viven, sienten el embriagante efecto del éxito y la fama, de los aplausos y el endiosamiento y, por ahí dicen:

_- Ppssseeee... es como lo anuncié... estaba fríamente calculado... es de libro... igual que en mis cálculos..._ (etcétera, etcétera)

Pero como esto *NO FUNCIONA ASI*, cuatro minutos después -o dos días después- aparece el *negro Ummungus* y te trinca (este es un tema del hilo del IBEX35... el "negro Ummungus" es un señor que aparece para darte por atrás cuando pierdes dinero por equivocar tus análisis  )

El problema se da porque la gente pensaba que estaba frente a un semidios que no se equivocaba nunca y, cuando ve que se equivoca (y que esa equivocación le cuesta dinero), se convierten en bestias salvajes y sangrientas que piden por la cabeza del brujo equivocado.

Los buenos brujos NUNCA se exponen de este modo (ver cómo opina cualquiera de los "vendehumos" que hacen análisis para la prensa financiera... todo está lleno de condicionales, puertas abiertas, dobles razonamientos y te digo diego donde te dije dogi).

Entonces, lo que era *un BUEN ANALISIS FUNDAMENTAL* -y que creo que lo sigue siendo- puede convertirse *en UN INFIERNO* por el hecho de manejar mal la cosa.

- _Puede que Codere tenga buen futuro ?_... es posible que si.
- _Todos "vieron" a Codere ?_... NO, *lo vio Depeche* (y no sólo esta, ha visto varias, tiene un enorme mérito).
- _El modo de invertir que están usando es el correcto ?_... *NOOOO*... los van a desplumar como codorinces !!, no se hace así !!

- Entiendan los puntos de ENTRADA y SALIDA.
- Tengan una estimación de los PLAZOS.
- Usen el modelo CORRECTO de inversión... si quieren especular con las subas y bajas van a tener que hacer un intradía (o inversiones muy cortas) y, si quieren aprovechar los fundamentales tendrán que poner una parte de su cartera de inversión en el valor (10% ?, 20% ?) y dejarlo ahí hasta que se den las condiciones que están esperando.

El tema sería largo de analizar y no me alcanza el tiempo, ni el post para hacerlo.

De todos modos no pueden convertir una inversión de "fundamentales" que posiblemente se hacía a 2, 6 o 12 meses y persiguiendo objetivos específicos, con una jauría de tiburones masticándose una ballena herida en dos horas.

Y, si hay una responsabilidad de *Depeche* -muy entendible por otro lado- si deja que la gente cometa el error de no invertir con una estrategia sino por mera y pura ambición apuntalada en la creencia de que tiene un "líder infalible".

Ninguno de nosotros es infalible. Lo más que podemos llegar a ser es INTELIGENTES.

===

Así que, como despedida -y disculpa por este tochazo- lo que quería hacer era invitarlos a que *operen CON MADUREZ* porque, lo están haciendo bien en sus análisis y no se dejen *llevar por la MAGIA* porque, la magia en los mercados NO EXISTE.

Hay casualidades, hay suerte, hay oportunidad... pero no hay "magia".

Aprendan ser inversores. Es divertido. Es interesante. Enseña mucho.


----------



## madruga (26 Sep 2013)

Hoy, a diferencia de días anteriores, CDR parece que abre a la baja... Veremos como se desarrolla...


----------



## Lamar_ (26 Sep 2013)

Nico muchas gracias por tu post y tu timepo, gracias por ponernos en perspectiva, al menos yo lo guardaré como un bien preciado.

Un saludo.


----------



## Duendek86 (26 Sep 2013)

abre a 1.69 si no me equivoco


----------



## Kamui (26 Sep 2013)

Apertura en plano y bajando a 1,66


----------



## Robopoli (26 Sep 2013)

La verdad es que con post como el de Nico da gusto y son los que de verdad enriquecen. Una pena que no tengamos más gurús escribiendo más frecuentemente en el foro porque aprenderíamos todos muchísimo.


----------



## kitos84 (26 Sep 2013)

Arranca paradisimo
Buenos dias


----------



## morfheo (26 Sep 2013)

1,65 Ahora


----------



## Kamui (26 Sep 2013)

Bueno, ya oficialmente con Codere estoy realmente acojonado.


----------



## venecia (26 Sep 2013)

miedooooooooooooo 1,60


----------



## baco (26 Sep 2013)

Algas dijo:


> No, el canal está en 1,66; mira la gráfica de depeche



vaya al parecer no me confundi mucho, sigue en busqueda de minimos, quizas hasta cerrar el galp sobre 1.50, aunque eso seria una estampida, pero en la bolsa todo puede suceder


----------



## determinista (26 Sep 2013)

mientras no vendas no pierdes


----------



## Depeche (26 Sep 2013)

Hoy creo que es el típico día que empieza bajando para barrer stops y hace martillo hammer invertido para subir con fuerza.
Le veo siguiente punto de soporte en 1,57 euros.
Voy a cargar unas poquitas más a este precio,confío plenamente en el valor.


----------



## baco (26 Sep 2013)

opino de igual manera depeche,,son movimientos de barrida para los despistados o faltos de confianza que venderán antes de asumir mas perdidas, desde otro punto de vista para otros mas valientes, con vistas a mayor plazo son unos precios de entrada cojonudos para seguir aumentando cartera,,


----------



## BlueLaser (26 Sep 2013)

Se sabe si sigue siendo el "inefable" (sic) ByM de las narices?

Alguien tiene explicacion del posible motivo si, como todo parece indicar, esta vendiendo las acciones de alguno de los socios?


----------



## kitos84 (26 Sep 2013)

baco dijo:


> opino de igual manera depeche,,son movimientos de barrida para los despistados o faltos de confianza que venderán antes de asumir mas perdidas, desde otro punto de vista para otros mas valientes, con vistas a mayor plazo son unos precios de entrada cojonudos para seguir aumentando cartera,,




Y me pregunto...por que veis barrida y no tendencia bajista? Desde la ignorancia


----------



## Alfaruquito (26 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Hoy creo que es el típico día que empieza bajando para barrer stops y hace martillo hammer invertido para subir con fuerza.
> Le veo siguiente punto de soporte en 1,57 euros.
> Voy a cargar unas poquitas más a este precio,confío plenamente en el valor.



Depeche necesitamos recordar los fundamentales de este valor (al menos yo) Alguien sabe cual es el calendario de cancelacion de deuda?

Ya voy cargado pero a estos precios dan ganas de cargar mas,... ¿Que hacemos?


----------



## plexus1973 (26 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Hoy creo que es el típico día que empieza bajando para barrer stops y hace martillo hammer invertido para subir con fuerza.
> Le veo siguiente punto de soporte en 1,57 euros.
> Voy a cargar unas poquitas más a este precio,confío plenamente en el valor.





baco dijo:


> opino de igual manera depeche,,son movimientos de barrida para los despistados o faltos de confianza que venderán antes de asumir mas perdidas, desde otro punto de vista para otros mas valientes, con vistas a mayor plazo son unos precios de entrada cojonudos para seguir aumentando cartera,,




Eso espero, acabo de cargar en 1.59, ¡¡¡in depeche we trust!!!


----------



## Shakadevirgo (26 Sep 2013)

Qué alegría me ha dado de ver a un veterano como Nico en el hilo.
Muchas gracias por el aporte y por explicarlo tan claramente.
Respecto a Codere, hago mío el imno del foro: "ya lo dijo Tochovista... será en Octubre!!!" ::
Ahora mismo soy como un minotauro grotesco: tengo la parte de arriba fuerte y la de abajo de gacela, pero resistiré :8:...


----------



## baco (26 Sep 2013)

por que son caidas subitas y rapidas , seguidamente vuelve a retomar el precio de estabilidad momentaneo..aqui puede suceder cualquier cosa desde como dice depeche y mas problable un fuerte empujon alcista hasta una fuerte caida mayor que su soporte en 1.57...
aunque como siempre digo yo no tengo ni idea de esto,,


----------



## Robopoli (26 Sep 2013)

kitos84 dijo:


> Y me pregunto...por que veis barrida y no tendencia bajista? Desde la ignorancia



Porque somos optimistas antropológicos ::::::


----------



## plexus1973 (26 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Porque somos optimistas antropológicos ::::::



ganar no ganaremos pero nos vamos a "jartar" de reir...

pd: Buenos días


----------



## mario_sg (26 Sep 2013)

Yo sigo confiando xo no voy a negar q estoy acojonao, esto no hace mas q bajar, vosotros veis caidas sanas para coger impulso....pues si seguimos asi va a adelantar a google cuando suba. Si baja de 1'89 hay q acojonarse, despues si baja de 1'81, 1'67, 1'64....pues ya esta, señores leones, ya me han acojonado, pueden dejar de joder cuando gusten.......xo no vendo!!!


----------



## Jorkomboi (26 Sep 2013)

Van subiendo la temperatura del agua para que la rana no se asuste y salte del caldero. Mientras tanto la rana se va cociendo lentamente...


----------



## ane agurain (26 Sep 2013)

1.50 es la corrección Fibonacci de la subida.

Si pierde 1.50...


----------



## Sebasesco (26 Sep 2013)

mario_sg dijo:


> Yo sigo confiando xo no voy a negar q estoy acojonao, esto no hace mas q bajar, vosotros veis caidas sanas para coger impulso....pues si seguimos asi va a adelantar a google cuando suba. Si baja de 1'89 hay q acojonarse, despues si baja de 1'81, 1'67, 1'64....pues ya esta, señores leones, ya me han acojonado, pueden dejar de joder cuando gusten.......xo no vendo!!!



Hoy esperaba levantarme con alguna alegria, y ver codere subiendo, aunque solo fuera un poco, por aquello de endulzarnos la boca, pero no. Me levanto de la cama y percibo que el agua ya me llega a la rodilla. No se si me tiemblan por el acojone o por lo fria que está. Pero yo tampoco vendo, leones de los coj... Ya lo advertí, no me bajo del barco aunque el agua me llegue a los ojos.:S:S:S:S


----------



## Bucanero (26 Sep 2013)

Pacticaménte en el punto de partida estamos pero eah! estamos para el medio y largo plazo. Cargar no cargo más pero aguantaremos como jabatos. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Sebasesco (26 Sep 2013)

Como lo llevas Duende??.. 
Yo por mi parte, y como otra cosa no puedo hacer, voy a hacer caso a lo que tantas veces nos ha recomendado Depeche, me voy a pegar un paseito y tomarme mi café. No quiero saber nada hasta que cierre.
Salud y Fuerza..


----------



## Duendek86 (26 Sep 2013)

Sebasesco dijo:


> Como lo llevas Duende??..
> Yo por mi parte, y como otra cosa no puedo hacer, voy a hacer caso a lo que tantas veces nos ha recomendado Depeche, me voy a pegar un paseito y tomarme mi café. No quiero saber nada hasta que cierre.
> Salud y Fuerza..



Se acerca a mi precio de compra medio, a ver donde me marco el limite. 

Hoy habia puesto ordenes de venta para el arranque en prevision de que como todos los dias pegara un tironcilo hacia arriba para luego volver a comprar abajo, pero me ha salido el tiro por la culata xD y ha bajado sin el tironcillo de todos los dias. El volumen parece mucho menor que otros dias ya, quiero pensar que eso indica que ya no queda mucho que cerrar o bajar


----------



## adivino (26 Sep 2013)

Me encantaría saber como va el matrimonio que a la tarde, una vez que se ponía el sol, hablaban de "Apache" como de uno más de la familia...


----------



## mfernama (26 Sep 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Van subiendo la temperatura del agua para que la rana no se asuste y salte del caldero. Mientras tanto la rana se va cociendo lentamente...



Tiene toda la pinta de estar en lo correcto.


----------



## adivino (26 Sep 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> Sigo en los tres valores desde los comienzos y aún no he tocado nada, lo cual, me da seguridad en mi cartera total, puesto que están con muy buenas posiciones y la verdad que no tengo Stop loss.
> 
> Como anécdota os puedo contar que todos los días que llego a casa mi mujer me pregunta por *APACHE* y siempre le digo que es *Depeche* y me dice:
> 
> ...



Lo traigo al frente...


----------



## baco (26 Sep 2013)

adivino dijo:


> Lo traigo al frente...



jajajaja,, eso si es estar bajo presión,, te estas jugando dormir en el sofa en el mejor de los casos,,....y recuerda las mujeres aunque se equivoquen siempre tienen la razon:XX:


----------



## Matt88 (26 Sep 2013)

Sanidad cede ante Eurovegas: Se fumar en las salas donde no haya crupieres | Madrid | elmundo.es


Pues eso. Ya se puede fumar.

Yo lo mismo empiezo de nuevo....


----------



## Duendek86 (26 Sep 2013)

Matt88 dijo:


> Sanidad cede ante Eurovegas: Se fumar en las salas donde no haya crupieres | Madrid | elmundo.es
> 
> 
> Pues eso. Ya se puede fumar.
> ...





> Casi al mismo tiempo que Mato tomaba el micrófono de su escaño, Las Vegas Sand emitía un comunicado en el que aseguraba que su interés en España "no ha disminuido en absoluto", recordaba que en julio presentó a la Comunidad de Madrid su plan de viabilidad y sostenía que "no hay barreras financieras para iniciar o completar nuestro proyecto en Madrid".



Interstitial - Noticia


----------



## JORDI_C (26 Sep 2013)

Otro dia duro, pero no cedere para nada, mis cdr continuan en cartera hasta el SL que anuncie ayer, 4,18, ya me lo pueden hacer saltar cuando quieran.

Tengo un fondo de inversion de hace mas de 3 años, en este tiempo pierdo 200€, depeche en una semana me hace ganar muchisimo mas de lo que pierdo, asi que si confio en esta mierda fondo que me da la sensacion que solo ganan ellos y encima me dicen que pierdo, no veo motivos para no confiar en las instrucciones de depeche, asi que del barco de depeche, no me moveran, hasta el infinito y mas alla.

En el broker de CX que es el mismo que ahorro.com mirar como esta el analisis tecnico de CDR, todo en verde, alcista, acumulacion, neutral. Asi que ya esta en el punto perfecto para subir bien.


----------



## Baki (26 Sep 2013)

Remember: no es intradia!!


----------



## ane agurain (26 Sep 2013)

linea de 20 supera a la de 70 el dia de máximos

rsi no muy bien


----------



## Duendek86 (26 Sep 2013)

acaba de dar un bonito tiron, 1.66€


----------



## Asdasd (26 Sep 2013)

*Depeche*,

Tras la indicación de "_*el dia 4 de octubre el valor alcanzará los 2,80 euros*_", ¿sigues manteniendo que "_*EL DIA 11 DE OCTUBRE DE 2013 CODERE HARÁ SU MÁXIMO EN 4,13 EUROS*_".

¿Cómo ves el cierre de hoy?

Gracias,


----------



## Duendek86 (26 Sep 2013)

y como curiosidad mas que nada xD en lo que va de dia cada vez que ha habido una compra que le ha hecho subir un poco, ha aparecido otra operacion practicamente igual que le hacia recuperar el valor anterior, sin embargo hace un rato que solo hay operaciones en verde, incluida un tiron de casi 24k acciones.


----------



## Depeche (26 Sep 2013)

Ya está en funcionamiento El Rastreador Financiero en su fase Beta.
He enviado el link a los foreros que tengo premium de momento, para que vayan probando e interviniendo en los foros.
Hasta que la pagina se inicie oficialmente la semana que viene solo voy a ir dando acceso a los usuarios que han hecho la donación para poder ser premium.
La página está sin terminar,y también falta el blog, pero de momento ya se puede usar el foro privado.


----------



## Metal12 (26 Sep 2013)

adivino dijo:


> Lo traigo al frente...



Mientras siga en plusvis, todo marcha bien


----------



## Robopoli (26 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> acaba de dar un bonito tiron, 1.66€



Si es que va con muy poco volumen... con que alguien junte 4 perras lo suben y bajan a placer...


----------



## ane agurain (26 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si es que va con muy poco volumen... con que alguien junte 4 perras lo suben y bajan a placer...



como hicimos nosotros al comprar, y los que nos leían. Seguro que alguno de fuera está sin uñas


----------



## Thader (26 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Ya está en funcionamiento El Rastreador Financiero en su fase Beta.
> He enviado el link a los foreros que tengo premium de momento, para que vayan probando e interviniendo en los foros.
> Hasta que la pagina se inicie oficialmente la semana que viene solo voy a ir dando acceso a los usuarios que han hecho la donación para poder ser premium.
> La página está sin terminar,y también falta el blog, pero de momento ya se puede usar el foro privado.



Nos informarás cómo acceder a los que ya te pasamos nuestro email?


----------



## plexus1973 (26 Sep 2013)

yo ya voy por los muñones....


----------



## Kamui (26 Sep 2013)

plexus1973 dijo:


> yo ya voy por los muñones....



Yo estoy atacado...


----------



## Robopoli (26 Sep 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> como hicimos nosotros al comprar, y los que nos leían. Seguro que alguno de fuera está sin uñas



Y de dentro y de dentro 

Con tan poca liquidez podríamos ser leones burbujeros pero si lo piensas hasta ser león puede ser muy peligroso


----------



## baco (26 Sep 2013)

pues apaga el ordenador y date un paseo plexus, por que a este paso y viendo como va el tema, terminaras aprendiendo a escribir con los pies,...
venga cuando ataque el 1.7 yo te viso hombre..


----------



## plexus1973 (26 Sep 2013)

baco dijo:


> pues apaga el ordenador y date un paseo plexus, por que a este paso y viendo como va el tema, terminaras aprendiendo a escribir con los pies,...
> venga cuando ataque el 1.7 yo te viso hombre..




si es que me metí a destiempo y llevo precio medio de 1,84... y también me metí en el fregado de quabit, aunque allí no voy mal del todo, así que ¡paciencia!

Me voy a hacer las camas -estoy de baja por eso me meto en estos líos- porque si no mi mujer me da con la zapatilla cuando llegue... )


----------



## baco (26 Sep 2013)

un precio medio de 1.84, no esta mal hombre,, tranquilo con ese precio aunque pierdas alguna batallas, ganaras la guerra.. si yo te contara algunas de mis operativas en las que me pille, entonces te comías hasta los criollos,...templanza amigo como me dice siempre mi psiquiatra


----------



## Robopoli (26 Sep 2013)

(modo magufo on) 
He tenido una visión y me da que hoy cerramos en verde...
(modo magufo off)


Para esto tendría que tirar hacia arriba ya...


----------



## Duendek86 (26 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> (modo magufo on)
> He tenido una visión y me da que hoy cerramos en verde...
> (modo magufo off)
> 
> ...



Pues no se porque será, pero yo tengo buenas vibraciones hoy.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (26 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Pues no se porque será, pero yo tengo buenas vibraciones hoy.



Ganas de que suba creo que las tenemos todos menos el Benito ese...


----------



## plexus1973 (26 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Pues no se porque será, pero yo tengo buenas vibraciones hoy.



Im pickin up good vibrations
Shes giving me excitations
Im pickin up good vibrations
(oom bop bop good vibrations)
Shes giving me excitations
(oom bop bop excitations)
Good good good good vibrations
(oom bop bop)
Shes giving me excitations
(oom bop bop excitations)
Good good good good vibrations
(oom bop bop)
Shes giving me excitations
(oom bop bop excitations)


Beach Boys Good Vibrations - YouTube


----------



## determinista (26 Sep 2013)

para aprender a especular: Bolsacava. Análisis técnico independiente.


----------



## rory (26 Sep 2013)

determinista dijo:


> para aprender a especular: Bolsacava. Análisis técnico independiente.



La pregunta es la de siempre. Si tienen un buen sistema de especulación, ¿para que venden cursos?


----------



## determinista (26 Sep 2013)

rory dijo:


> La pregunta es la de siempre. Si tienen un buen sistema de especulación, ¿para que venden cursos?



si hay matematicos que saben matematicas , para que van a enseñar matematicas?
pues para ganarse unas perrillas, y de paso por vocación, por placer, por gusto, por vivir la vida


----------



## Alfaruquito (26 Sep 2013)

Yo no es por ser agorer pero no pinta nada bien ese grafico. Ya he vivido experiencias pasadas en otros valores como Codere y es verdad que se puede confiar en la compañía pero creo que nos hemos adelantado en el tiempo,... Me refiero a que ojala me equivoque pero nos va a costar tiempo y sufrimiento volver a plusvalias. En el pasado y viendo la tendencia creo que volveremos a tocar los 1,14 y puede que mas abajo hasta que vuelva a la senda. 

Ojala me equivoque,.... Dicho esto también diré que no me arrepiento de haber invertido y seguir dentro de Codere porque pienso que dará fruto pero no ahora,... y si no fuera por Depeche yo al menos no me hubiera fijado en Codere.

Mi balance:
Compre a 1,14 y a 1,20 y vendí el Viernes a 2,60 (Que me quiten lo bailao jeje)
He vuelto a comprar esta semana a 2,15, 1,9 y 1,60 y sigo dentro,.... (Ahora a sufrir)

Suerte a todos


----------



## mpbk (26 Sep 2013)

sigue sin romper la zona 1.57-1.59.....


----------



## Baki (26 Sep 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> sigue sin romper la zona 1.57-1.59.....



Y ego es bueno o malo? Bueno si no baja de 1,57 y mslo porque no sube de 1,59?


----------



## HisHoliness (26 Sep 2013)

rory dijo:


> La pregunta es la de siempre. Si tienen un buen sistema de especulación, ¿para que venden cursos?



Nadie que tenga un sistema rentable se pone a dar cursillos. Yo desconfío de todos esos.


----------



## Robopoli (26 Sep 2013)

Baki dijo:


> Y ego es bueno o malo? Bueno si no baja de 1,57 y mslo porque no sube de 1,59?



Pero si está en 1,64€! :ouch:


----------



## mpbk (26 Sep 2013)

Baki dijo:


> Y ego es bueno o malo? Bueno si no baja de 1,57 y mslo porque no sube de 1,59?



bueno coño

---------- Post added 26-sep-2013 at 15:18 ----------




rory dijo:


> La pregunta es la de siempre. Si tienen un buen sistema de especulación, ¿para que venden cursos?



dinero facil y sin riesgo.


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Sep 2013)

rory dijo:


> La pregunta es la de siempre. Si tienen un buen sistema de especulación, ¿para que venden cursos?




Eso mismo se lo podrias preguntar a depeche


----------



## determinista (26 Sep 2013)

jose luis cava es uno de los mejores especuladores, mira que no conocerlo.


----------



## Robopoli (26 Sep 2013)

Ay que joderse... si es que están moviendo las cotización con 3.000€. 
Por favor, necesito que alguien meta 300.000€ en largos.
Gracias


----------



## HisHoliness (26 Sep 2013)

determinista dijo:


> jose luis cava es uno de los mejores especuladores, mira que no conocerlo.



Te van a reportar por spam


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (26 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ay que joderse... si es que están moviendo las cotización con 3.000€.
> Por favor, necesito que alguien meta 300.000€ en largos.
> Gracias



Yo también le estaría agradecido.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (26 Sep 2013)

Duendek86... cómo siguen esas vibraciones?


----------



## baco (26 Sep 2013)

plexus!!! que se despierta la bicha


----------



## Duendek86 (26 Sep 2013)

Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> Duendek86... cómo siguen esas vibraciones?



Estamos casi en positivo!! 1.68€, de momento siguen bien


----------



## Robopoli (26 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> (modo magufo on)
> He tenido una visión y me da que hoy cerramos en verde...
> (modo magufo off)
> 
> ...



Buenooooooo....que estamos en 1,68... 
Depeche preparate que voy a desbancarte en 2 días :::
Ná en serio... de momento me conformo con ser tu becario ::


----------



## plexus1973 (26 Sep 2013)

baco dijo:


> plexus!!! que se despierta la bicha



aquí estoy, he pasado la prueba de la mopa de "la jefa" y estoy siguiento las cotizaciones, a ver si nos llevamos una alegría


----------



## Duendek86 (26 Sep 2013)

A ver si alguien que no haya metido ya hasta los calzoncillos hace unas compras y nos alegra el dia xD


----------



## baco (26 Sep 2013)

pues esta para ello, un empujoncito y se pone en 1.7,,
vamos leñe solo para que sonria plexus


----------



## Sebasesco (26 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> A ver si alguien que no haya metido ya hasta los calzoncillos hace unas compras y nos alegra el dia xD



Bueno, entonces yo me abstengo, no???
Confianza.....Me voy a tomar un café hasta la hora de cierre. )


----------



## plexus1973 (26 Sep 2013)

baco dijo:


> pues esta para ello, un empujoncito y se pone en 1.7,,
> vamos leñe solo para que sonria plexus



no, si yo reir me río, el caso es que mi mujer seguro que no se ríe tanto si se entera...



Sebasesco dijo:


> Bueno, entonces yo me abstengo, no???
> Confianza.....Me voy a tomar un café hasta la hora de cierre. )



¿No sería mejor una tilita?


----------



## Duendek86 (26 Sep 2013)

plexus1973 dijo:


> no, si yo reir me río, el caso es que mi mujer seguro que no se ríe tanto si se entera...
> 
> 
> 
> ¿No sería mejor una tilita?



Si veo a sebasesco tomar una tila entonces si que salgo por patas... xD :XX:


Yo lo tengo peor con mi mujer, ha pillado donde esta el foro y lo lee continuamente por si la engaño. Ahora ya no traga con el "esta plano" xD 

Un besito kari! :X

---------- Post added 26-sep-2013 at 16:44 ----------

#############################################
Alguien puede confirmar esto? yo no tengo acceso a eso.

:: Foro de CODERE : buenas noticias BYM MA hoy no ha vendido en codere ninguna acción,e... ::

"buenas noticias BYM MA hoy no ha vendido en codere ninguna acción,e...
s la que la estaba haciendo bajar,ahora le toca a BSN MA Y CAI BA,son las que están comprando hoy,el que más vende es MVR MA que es el que más habia comprado etsa semana casi 1.000.000 de acciones,a ver como va el tema,suerte"


----------



## bentox (26 Sep 2013)

Esta bastante apagado el tema, se nota que el bacalao se esta comentando en el nuevo blog de depeche.

A ver si comentan por aquí


----------



## Duendek86 (26 Sep 2013)

bentox dijo:


> Esta bastante apagado el tema, se nota que el bacalao se esta comentando en el nuevo blog de depeche.
> 
> A ver si comentan por aquí



En el foro de depeche esta off tb, debe estar todo el mundo al borde de un ataque de nervios xD


----------



## Thaiel (26 Sep 2013)

http://www.cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={091912e1-a4ed-4ff0-be99-859ab4766354}

Hecho relevante.


----------



## enda (26 Sep 2013)

NOTA DE LA CNMV 17:38 
http://www.cnmv.es/portal/hr/verDoc.axd?t={82b4b4ca-6e47-4d6e-8f4f-12f4c1baaa7d}

En Madrid a 26 de septiembre de 2013,

De conformidad con lo establecido en el artículo 82 de la Ley 24/1988 del Mercado de Valores, y disposiciones que la desarrollan, Codere, S.A. procede por medio del presente escrito a comunicar el siguiente:

HECHO RELEVANTE


Codere S.A. comunica que en el día de hoy Moody 's Investors Service ha eliminado el indicador /LD del la calificación referida a la probabilidad de incumplimiento (PDR) de Codere S . A ., quedando la calificación en Ca - PD . *La mejora en el rating ha venido dada por el pago del cupón referido al bono en D ólares emitido por Codere Finance (Luxemburgo) S.A., una vez que transcurrió el periodo de gracia de 30 días.
*
Al mismo tiempo, Moody’s ha reafirmado la calificación Caa3 co n respecto al rating de Codere S.A. (CFR) y la calificación de Ca referida al rating de los bonos en Euros y Dólares de Codere Finance (Luxemburgo) S.A. La perspectiva de todas las calificaciones permanece negativa.

Atentamente,

Ángel Corzo Uceda
Director Financiero


----------



## Duendek86 (26 Sep 2013)

otra igual a la de ayer, a ver si esta se nota.


----------



## decloban (26 Sep 2013)

Eso HR ya se comento ayer en este mismo hilo a pesar de que se ha publicado hoy.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (26 Sep 2013)

Creo que no es así, la nota de ayer era de S&P y esta es de Moodys.


Edito y añado enlace: http://www.invertia.com/noticias/moodys-sigue-sp-tambien-mejora-nota-codere-2905241.htm


----------



## rory (26 Sep 2013)

determinista dijo:


> jose luis cava es uno de los mejores especuladores, mira que no conocerlo.



Lo conozco desde hace unos 12 años.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (26 Sep 2013)

bentox dijo:


> Esta bastante apagado el tema, se nota que el bacalao se esta comentando en el nuevo blog de depeche.
> 
> A ver si comentan por aquí



Mucho me temo que es así. Hoy he echado en falta comentarios de muchos compañeros.


----------



## mfernama (26 Sep 2013)

Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> Mucho me temo que es así. Hoy he echado en falta comentarios de muchos compañeros.



¿Sabeis la dirección?

Porque dijo que habría una parte gratuita, no?


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (26 Sep 2013)

Ni idea. No soy premium y no he recibido ningún correo.


----------



## JORDI_C (26 Sep 2013)

Creo que aun no lo tiene del todo montado, esta en ello.


----------



## Duendek86 (26 Sep 2013)

Yo estoy allí y se ha movido menos que aquí. En serio, no se donde se ha metido la gente hoy. Supongo que el cuerpo tiene un limite xd

Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk


----------



## bentox (26 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Yo estoy allí y se ha movido menos que aquí. En serio, no se donde se ha metido la gente hoy. Supongo que el cuerpo tiene un limite xd
> 
> Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk



No jodas....
A ver si alguno no ha aguantado la semanita que llevamos con codere...

Cordoba sigues ahí?


----------



## Duendek86 (26 Sep 2013)

bentox dijo:


> No jodas....
> A ver si alguno no ha aguantado la semanita que llevamos con codere...
> 
> Cordoba sigues ahí?



Vive vive, que algo ha posteado, pero poco xd

Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk


----------



## Duendek86 (26 Sep 2013)

" Respuesta a un privado:

"Te he leido varias veces en el foro de manera acertada. Soy un pequeño inversor que no ha tenido mucha suerte en este juego, pero me gustaria saber tu opinion sobre CODERE. ¿Crees que tendra un rebote despues de la correccion de estos dias tras el movimiento brusco al alza que tuvo?"RespuestaDebe de tener rebote, si, apostaría por 1.90-1.92 y si pasa tal vez la estiren un 10% hacia 2.10. Hoy no está apareciendo BYM, y por fin parece que empiezan a darle algo de aire. Creo que habrá rebote, pero la locura vivida la semana pasada creo que nos podemos olvidar de ella y desde luego ver precios superiores a 2.30, mientras no mejore su situación a nivel financiera y empresa, no debería, pero en bolsa nunca se sabe.Yo le he metido algo en 1.61 hoy, pero reconozco que me da miedo ante alguna historia de estas de quiebra, porque la empresa está muy tocada, y ante este tipo de empresas, es casi mejor ni fijarse en ellas, pero dicho esto creo que debe de tener rebote importante, no se si antes veremos los 1.50 o no, pero en cualquier caso volver a 1.90 no debería de suponerle mucho esfuerzo."

http://foro.elmundobursatil.es/f170/codere-2013-analisis-agencias-posiciones-noticias-140951.html


Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (26 Sep 2013)

bentox dijo:


> Esta bastante apagado el tema, se nota que el bacalao se esta comentando en el nuevo blog de depeche.
> 
> A ver si comentan por aquí



es la ventaja de operar uno mismo, que no necesitas ninguna opinión...

hoy ha respondido desde soporte y ha dejado mecha, he comprado otro paquete a 1.62

espero rebote mañana para terminar la semana.


----------



## mfernama (26 Sep 2013)

Yo hoy he estad bastante liado y no he podido ver como bajaban mis CODERES ::


----------



## mpbk (26 Sep 2013)

el chico se lo ha montado bien, llega en el foro, da 4 o 5 ideas de inversión. acierta 3 de 5, pone una web de pago y todos como locos por hacerse ricos.....cuanta gente tendrá inscrita? 50? 4500eur...no se te olvide declarar a hacienda

llevo muchos años dando opiniones sin cobrar nada, ya lo gano con la operación.....parece que soy tonto jajaj, me pasare por el media mark


----------



## venecia (26 Sep 2013)

a la mañana e puesto orden de venta a 1,90 ....y mañana salta ..lo pongo aqui para que veais el potencial que tiene codere y el que salte del barco se arrepentira


----------



## Depeche (26 Sep 2013)

Muy buenas, solo me paso para decir que siento no haber intervenido a penas hoy en todo el día, no he parado en todo el día de hacer gestiones de cara al tema de la web, y reuniones de asesoramiento.
Tengo muchos mensajes sin contestar que iré contestando lo antes posible,ahora necesito acostarme y descansar para mañana poder estar desde primera hora por vosotros.

Por otro lado decir que muy buen aspecto las Campofrio, Solaria y sobretodo Codere, mañana preveo una sesión alcista para los 3 valores, en Codere ahora si que veo que ha finalizado la bajada.
Buenas noches y mañana más.


----------



## Cordoba (26 Sep 2013)

Oído cocina, ya dijimos que había que aguantar.


----------



## determinista (26 Sep 2013)

diez años me he tirado yo en jazztel, eso si es aguantar, jajajajajaj, ya lo dice warrent buffet , si no eres capaz de estar 10 añetes en un valor , no inviertas; ahora ya por fin paso la travesía del desierto y llegue al oasis, lleno de harenes , etc etc


----------



## mpbk (26 Sep 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> ha cerrado por encima soporte pero ha perdido el anterior en 1.81 y no se ha recuperado.
> 
> para mañana el nivel a vigilar es *1.57-1.6*, pero hay que superar el 1.81.



minimo 1.59........olé:XX:


----------



## explotado_encorbatado (26 Sep 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> minimo 1.59........olé:XX:



¿Que crees que van a hacer los chinitos con los cerditos?


----------



## mpbk (26 Sep 2013)

explotado_encorbatado dijo:


> ¿Que crees que van a hacer los chinitos con los cerditos?



oye que no dije los niveles inventados eh.....el análisis técnico es lo que tiene, que es casi exacto.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Sep 2013)

yo es que la veo en 1,4999

claro que puedo equivocarme. de momento esta marcando minimos intradia a media sesion.


----------



## Cordoba (26 Sep 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> oye que no dije los niveles inventados eh.....el análisis técnico es lo que tiene, que es casi exacto.



Estimas que van a decir que si a la opa y que se pondrá a 6,6 en breve entiendo?


----------



## Baki (26 Sep 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo es que la veo en 1,4999
> 
> claro que puedo equivocarme. de momento esta marcando minimos intradia a media sesion.



Y la ves allí mucho tiempo?
Y después? Como ves la posibilidad de rebote?
Gracias.


----------



## plexus1973 (26 Sep 2013)

A ver si estos aciertan, dicen que si supera 1,70 podría irse hasta la resistencia 1,94-1,99:

Codere el valor que mas ha caído de máximos podría iniciar un rebote, Análisis Técnico por Gesprobolsa | MERCADOS Y BOLSAS


----------



## mpbk (27 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Estimas que van a decir que si a la opa y que se pondrá a 6,6 en breve entiendo?



yo no digo nada, digo que está en soporte, y en soporte se compra.

si puedes comprar a 1.6 una cosa que costaba 2.5 hace un par de dias......pues no es mal negocio..


----------



## BlueLaser (27 Sep 2013)

plexus1973 dijo:


> A ver si estos aciertan, dicen que si supera 1,70 podría irse hasta la resistencia 1,94-1,99:
> 
> Codere el valor que mas ha caído de máximos podría iniciar un rebote, Análisis Técnico por Gesprobolsa | MERCADOS Y BOLSAS



Eso solo pasará si los de ByM se han deshecho ya de todos sus papelitos de colorines...


----------



## Sebasesco (27 Sep 2013)

Deseando soltar amarras, desplegar velas y que hinche bien el trapo.

---------- Post added 27-sep-2013 at 00:38 ----------

Fuente: Intereconomía.com/blog
Codere el valor que mas ha caído de máximos podría iniciar un rebote
En la sesión de ayer el valor abrió con fuerza al alza tras la mejora de rating por parte de S&P, esto no fue suficiente para confirmar la remontada ya que fue incapaz de superar la directriz bajista. Hoy Moodys también ha mejorado la calificación de Codere , al igual que S&P un escalón por encima del impago.
Ambas noticias son positivas, sin embargo el valor no consigue arrancar y todo pese a llevar una caída acumulada desde máximos superior al 40%, la caída esta siendo con un volumen muy inferior al que tuvo en su momento en la subida.
Durante estos días en CODERE se veía claramente fuertes ventas a mercado cada x tiempo, hoy ese tipo de ventas parece que se ha frenado.
Para corto plazo y pensar en que el valor tendrá una recuperación es clave superar 1,70€ que es el máximo de hoy.
Si vemos el grafico se puede apreciar como en 1,70€ pasaría en la sesión de mañana la directriz bajista de corto plazo, su superación implicaría el inicio de un movimiento alcista al menos hasta la siguiente resistencia que situaríamos en 1,94-1,99 por tratarse de la zona de máximos de estas 2 sesiones anteriores.
Por lo tanto como podéis ver es clave romper la secuencia de máximos y mínimos decrecientes, por ello la superación de 1,70€ significaría el agotamiento de las caídas , la teoría dice que entrara dinero especulativo, sobre todo por que hay inversores pendientes del giro para intentar cazar un mas que probable rebote.
Por abajo solo el GAP alcista de 1,50€ parece un soporte fiable, al menos por ahora claro.


----------



## mario_sg (27 Sep 2013)

Pues vamos a x ese 1'70!!!!


----------



## Shakadevirgo (27 Sep 2013)

Llevo un día más perdido que Wally en el Frente Atlético y cuando por fin puedo leer esta heroína digital, veo que no ha habido ningún movimiento .
¿Sólo una referencia a Eurovegas?. Para los bajos de ánimo, tiraremos de histórico para ver cómo puede influir la noticia:
Eurovegas lanza en Bolsa a Metrovacesa y Codere, y Barcelona World, a Quabit | Empresas | Cinco Días
Y por tanto comentario Magufo, os merecéis esto:
Van dos en una moto y se cae el del médium .
En estos momentos duros, el humor es una vía de escape...


----------



## ane agurain (27 Sep 2013)

Baki dijo:


> Y la ves allí mucho tiempo?
> Y después? Como ves la posibilidad de rebote?
> Gracias.



yo he dado orden de entrada en 1,49
pondré SL en 1,40


----------



## Depeche (27 Sep 2013)

Solo diré una cosa, vamos a subir mucho la semana que viene. Sigo pensando que el 4 de octubre estaremos a 3 euros. Y y me juego mi reputación y credibilidad. Estoy muy seguro de lo que digo

Quería decir a 3 euros


----------



## ane agurain (27 Sep 2013)

creo que es hora de aprovechar el foro para despistar a los benitos... o no.... o sí


----------



## molanin (27 Sep 2013)

*4e?*

Depece deja de fumar porros xD 4e?

jaja


----------



## Humim (27 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Solo diré una cosa, vamos a subir mucho la semana que viene. Sigo pensando que el 4 de octubre estaremos encantados a 4 euros. Y y me juego mi reputación y credibilidad. Estoy muy seguro de lo que digo



Joder vaya tela, más de un 200% de subida, no se como puedes decir eso....

Yo por mi parte espero que baje un buen pico y a lo mejor entro, aunque me entran remordimientos de cuando tenia la acción con unas plusvalias del 40% tendria que haber vendido, hubiera ganados varios miles en fin, ahora estoy en liquidez a la espera de que baje algo mas para entrar


----------



## Betikito (27 Sep 2013)

Ufff Dios te escuche Depeche que me hace mucha falta ;@)


----------



## Jdnec_wow (27 Sep 2013)

Depeche está alentando a la gente a comprar para que suba la acción y para que haya liquidez suficiente cuando él se quiera salir )

---------- Post added 27-sep-2013 at 08:25 ----------

Por cierto Depeche con tantos seguidores y visitas en este hilo, puedes ser capaz de señalar con el dedo a un chicharro cualquiera y hacer que los foreros compren como locos y disparar las acciones de esa empresa ... pero claro... luego es tonto el último xD


----------



## venecia (27 Sep 2013)

preaperturaaa piratassss a seguir remandooo que benito hecho el ancla


----------



## plexus1973 (27 Sep 2013)

va por 1,73

Buenos días.


----------



## Depeche (27 Sep 2013)

Buenos dias,empezamos en 1,73 euros
Ya dije ayer que hoy será un gran dia.
Voy a seguir con mi faena,que no es poco lo que tengo,iré interviniendo lo que pueda.


----------



## Jorkomboi (27 Sep 2013)

1,79, esto se mueve...


----------



## determinista (27 Sep 2013)

1,82-------


----------



## JORDI_C (27 Sep 2013)

Pinta muy bien, bravo Depeche una vez mas el tiempo te da la razón.

Enhorabuena a todos los que hemos aguantado contra viento y marea, el fin de semana será mas tranquilo con una subida buena el viernes y ver en el horizonte a la isla de los 3€.


----------



## Robopoli (27 Sep 2013)

Dicen que Benito aprieta pero no ahoga...
Después del ostión de Campofrío veremos si por lo menos vemos la luz con las Coderes.


----------



## Kamui (27 Sep 2013)

JORDI_C dijo:


> Pinta muy bien, bravo Depeche una vez mas el tiempo te da la razón.
> 
> Enhorabuena a todos los que hemos aguantado contra viento y marea, el fin de semana será mas tranquilo con una subida buena el viernes y ver en el horizonte a la isla de los 3€.



Está por ver, que muchos días la apertura ha sido buena y después ha bajado pero bien.


----------



## decloban (27 Sep 2013)

No os emocionéis que el día es largo, mejor salir a pasear y esta tarde veremos como cierra.


----------



## venecia (27 Sep 2013)

que no ahoga¿¿¿ 26% de perdidas tenia e miercoles.....si esto no es confiar en depeche q baje dios y lo vea...pa algo se invento el SL ...pero en fin


----------



## JORDI_C (27 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Está por ver, que muchos días la apertura ha sido buena y después ha bajado pero bien.



Tienes razón, pero no se si lo has notado, soy muy optimista.


----------



## Kamui (27 Sep 2013)

Ya se deshincha. Joder todos los días igual.


----------



## Jorkomboi (27 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Ya se deshincha. Joder todos los días igual.



A mi con que termine sesión con un +1% ya me deja contento.


----------



## Kamui (27 Sep 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> A mi con que termine sesión con un +1% ya me deja contento.



Hombre, la cosa es que no se ponga en rojo de aquí a un rato.


----------



## Matt88 (27 Sep 2013)

Depeche nuestro
que estas en los cielos....
ooo


----------



## Bucanero (27 Sep 2013)

Con que no caiga me conformo. Haber si el fin de semana me voy más tranquilo. Parece que quiere subir si la sueltan un poco va para arriba y con esa intuición me quedo con buenas expectativas para las próximas sesiones. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Kamui (27 Sep 2013)

Bueno, ya empiezan a bajar Coderes y Solarias.


----------



## mpbk (27 Sep 2013)

ha empezado el rebote.

alguien me va a tomar enserio? porque sino me ahorro los comentarios.
mis entradas: 1.62 y 1.73. las dos en positivo ya


----------



## palladio82 (27 Sep 2013)

Yo prefiero que no te los ahorres, todas las opiniones son bienvenidas, sobre todo para novatos como yo


----------



## NaNDeTe (27 Sep 2013)

Es probable que haya pegado el rebote ya, Quabit es un calco practicamente tambien. Ahora el tema sera si se marcara doble techo la semana que viene y para abajo otra vez, o seguira la senda marcada por Depeche.

Mirad el chart en barras diarias como rebota sobre la apertura del dia 19 Cinco Dias Flash Chart


----------



## Robopoli (27 Sep 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> ha empezado el rebote.
> 
> alguien me va a tomar enserio? porque sino me ahorro los comentarios.
> mis entradas: 1.62 y 1.73. las dos en positivo ya



Yo te escucho y te tengo bien valorado por tus comentarios. 
No dejes de escribir que se agradecen mucho tus aportaciones también 


Tengo orden de compra a 1,73. Veremos si salta.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (27 Sep 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> ha empezado el rebote.
> 
> *alguien me va a tomar enserio?* porque sino me ahorro los comentarios.
> mis entradas: 1.62 y 1.73. las dos en positivo ya



Se agradecen todos los comentarios que sumen (como los tuyos).
Todos aprendemos


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (27 Sep 2013)

Alguien se atreve a aventurar el cierre de hoy?


----------



## mpbk (27 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo te escucho y te tengo bien valorado por tus comentarios.
> No dejes de escribir que se agradecen mucho tus aportaciones también
> 
> 
> Tengo orden de compra a 1,73. Veremos si salta.



edito:al final si que te habrá entrado..

si cierra el gap es buena oportunidad con stop pegado en minimos.


----------



## Kamui (27 Sep 2013)

Bueno, pues 1,68, seguimos bajando. Aquí ni rebote ni nada.


----------



## mpbk (27 Sep 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> edito:al final si que te habrá entrado..
> 
> si cierra el gap es buena oportunidad con stop pegado en minimos.



en un broker me sale 1.73 y en el otro 1.68, que mierda es esta::::

---------- Post added 27-sep-2013 at 10:43 ----------




Kamui dijo:


> Bueno, pues 1,68, seguimos bajando. Aquí ni rebote ni nada.



keep calm amigo.

it's ok


----------



## Jorkomboi (27 Sep 2013)

Esperemos que no sea...







:XX:


----------



## Sebasesco (27 Sep 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> ha empezado el rebote.
> 
> alguien me va a tomar enserio? porque sino me ahorro los comentarios.
> mis entradas: 1.62 y 1.73. las dos en positivo ya



Te tomo en serio y hasta en sirio. Bienevenidas sean tus aportaciones. Me dan buenas sensaciones.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (27 Sep 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Esperemos que no sea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dead cat bounce, no j*das! ::


----------



## Baki (27 Sep 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> ha empezado el rebote.
> 
> alguien me va a tomar enserio? porque sino me ahorro los comentarios.
> mis entradas: 1.62 y 1.73. las dos en positivo ya



Yo te tomo en serio!! No te ahorres los comentarios,al menos yo los respeto mucho


----------



## mfernama (27 Sep 2013)

Baki dijo:


> Yo te tomo en serio!! No te ahorres los comentarios,al menos yo los respeto mucho



A mi también me gustan, además son muy realistas...


----------



## ane agurain (27 Sep 2013)

el gráfico se actualiza solo







rsi en sobrecompra, hasta el miercoles no da señal de "compra"


----------



## mario_sg (27 Sep 2013)

Entonces aumentamos posiciones?


----------



## Robopoli (27 Sep 2013)

Yo ya le he enchufado 8:


----------



## Kamui (27 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo ya le he enchufado 8:



Te gustan las emociones eh?


----------



## Robopoli (27 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Te gustan las emociones eh?



Nada más que tienes que ver mi nueva firma


----------



## Duendek86 (27 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Nada más que tienes que ver mi nueva firma



No se ve, al menos yo xD

Supongo que sera esta:
http://fotosmundo.net/fotos/animales/gacela-guepardos.jpg


----------



## lio555 (27 Sep 2013)

lleva casi 1 hora sin moverse la bichaienso:

por hablar se movia y para abajo:S


----------



## Kamui (27 Sep 2013)

Ahora está en 1,69. Cuesta creer que en una semana esté en 3.


----------



## Asdasd (27 Sep 2013)

Asdasd dijo:


> *Depeche*,
> 
> Tras la indicación de "_*el dia 4 de octubre el valor alcanzará los 2,80 euros*_", ¿sigues manteniendo que "_*EL DIA 11 DE OCTUBRE DE 2013 CODERE HARÁ SU MÁXIMO EN 4,13 EUROS*_".
> 
> Gracias,



Me autocito para ver si Depeche puede contestar...


----------



## decloban (27 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Ahora está en 1,69. Cuesta creer que en una semana esté en 3.



¿Por que debería estar a 3 y no ha 1,20 en una semana? La compañía esta prácticamente igual que hace 3 semanas y lo que no fue normal fue lo que ocurrió la semana pasada.

Con los chicharros a poco movimiento que se le de se disparan y no me extrañaría nada que con el capital de este foro lo calentásemos y no hace falta decir viendo quien ha estado vendiendo esta semana quien ha sido el beneficiario.


----------



## Kamui (27 Sep 2013)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Por que debería estar a 3 y no ha 1,20 en una semana? La compañía esta prácticamente igual que hace 3 semanas y lo que no fue normal fue lo que ocurrió la semana pasada.
> 
> Con los chicharros a poco movimiento que se le de se disparan y no me extrañaría nada que con el capital de este foro lo calentásemos y no hace falta decir viendo quien ha estado vendiendo esta semana quien ha sido el beneficiario.



Hombre, igual no está a tenor de lo dicho por S&P y Moody´s, pero vamos que no se refleja en la cotización en cuanto a escaladas.


----------



## Violator (27 Sep 2013)

Asdasd dijo:


> Me autocito para ver si Depeche puede contestar...



Algunos parten de la premisa de que una persona puede predecir al detalle el comportamiento de un valor. Y esa premisa es erronea.

Lo de intentar predecir el valor exacto que va a tener una acción el 4 de Octubre ya es simplemente una majadería.

Por cierto, los Stop Loss son más que recomendables, especialmente si estás empezando en el tema de la bolsa. A veces es muy desagradable encontrar que estás perdiendo un 25% en un valor cuando podías haber cortado pérdidas mucho mas arriba.

No quito que Depeche pueda tener buen olfato para detectar valores con potencial al alza pero absolutamente nadie puede clavar qué evolución de precio seguirá un valor.

Uno hace una apuesta, basado en una análisis. Si no sale bien, te retiras antes de desangrarte el bolsillo. Si el análisis es bueno, serán más las veces que ganemos de las que perdamos, pero pretender acertar siempre es de necios.


----------



## Duendek86 (27 Sep 2013)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Por que debería estar a 3 y no ha 1,20 en una semana? La compañía esta prácticamente igual que hace 3 semanas y lo que no fue normal fue lo que ocurrió la semana pasada.
> 
> Con los chicharros a poco movimiento que se le de se disparan y no me extrañaría nada que con el capital de este foro lo calentásemos y no hace falta decir viendo quien ha estado vendiendo esta semana quien ha sido el beneficiario.



La compañia puede que este parecida, pero la situacion es diferente, al menos bajo mi punto de vista.

1.- Hace 3 semanas tenia una quiebra a la vista, quiebra que ha evitado.
2.- Como consecuencia de lo primero sube la valoracion en S&P y Cia
3.- Venimos de un subidon estratosferico, por lo que es probable/posible un rebote, antes veniamos de estar planos bastante tiempo.


----------



## mfernama (27 Sep 2013)

Violator dijo:


> Algunos parten de la premisa de que una persona puede predecir al detalle el comportamiento de un valor. Y esa premisa es erronea.
> 
> Lo de intentar predecir el valor exacto que va a tener una acción el 4 de Octubre ya es simplemente una majadería.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, nadie puede saber sí un valor acabara en X.2 o X.45 tal o cual día, sí es posible detectar valores infravalorados y que tienen recorrido al alza.


----------



## Depeche (27 Sep 2013)

Me he puesto corto en ACS y SACYR.
Es decir que si bajan ganaré dinero.
Lo que he hecho es vender las acciones que me prestan y tendré que comprarlas a precio inferior para ganar dinero.


----------



## enda (27 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Me he puesto corto en ACS y SACYR.
> Es decir que si bajan ganaré dinero.
> Lo que he hecho es vender las acciones que me prestan y tendré que comprarlas a precio inferior para ganar dinero.



¿Eso como se hace?


----------



## kitos84 (27 Sep 2013)

No se para que esta el foro y el privado ni el premiun si al final seguimos aquí. Que me da igual vamos....pero luego no nos rayemos con que si nos leen, que si privado, que si premiun...un poco raro teniendo las herramientas

Saludos y ánimos a todos los que estemos dentro

---------- Post added 27-sep-2013 at 14:03 ----------




enda dijo:


> ¿Eso como se hace?



No lo he probado, incluso creo que la caixa no me lo permite. Alguien lo sabe?


----------



## Violator (27 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Me he puesto corto en ACS y SACYR.
> Es decir que si bajan ganaré dinero.
> Lo que he hecho es vender las acciones que me prestan y tendré que comprarlas a precio inferior para ganar dinero.



Esto empieza a ser un mix peligroso para pomperos. Creo que deberías comentar también que te has salido de Solaria sin haber alcanzado los objetivos procrastinados.

Lo digo sin acritud solo para mantener un seguimiento de tus aciertos/errores.


----------



## Machacator (27 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Me he puesto corto en ACS y SACYR.
> Es decir que si bajan ganaré dinero.
> Lo que he hecho es vender las acciones que me prestan y tendré que comprarlas a precio inferior para ganar dinero.



Pensé que en España eran ilegales las ETF inversas...

¿Lo haces a través de un broker extranjero?


----------



## Violator (27 Sep 2013)

Machacator dijo:


> Pensé que en España eran ilegales las ETF inversas...
> 
> ¿Lo haces a través de un broker extranjero?



Está operando con CFDs...


----------



## decloban (27 Sep 2013)

Por la tranquilidad que tiene hoy el valor me da que los que tenían que salir ya han salido y los que querían estar dentro ya lo están.

O salen noticias tanto positivas como negativas o este valor se va a quedar entre 1,65 - 1,80 una buena temporada.


----------



## Duendek86 (27 Sep 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Por la tranquilidad que tiene hoy el valor me da que los que tenían que salir ya han salido y los que querían estar dentro ya lo están.
> 
> O salen noticias tanto positivas como negativas o este valor se va a quedar entre 1,65 - 1,80 una buena temporada.



Cuando presenta resultados? me suena algo del dia 30 pero no se de que mes xD


----------



## Violator (27 Sep 2013)

Hola Depeche,

¿Podemos concluir que de los 3 valores recomendados, SOLARIA y CAMPOFRIO no han cumplido tus previsiones y CODERE se encuentra lejos de los precios pronosticados para el final de esta semana?

Dinos por favor si crees que este es un análisis correcto sobre tus predicciones.

De Solaria he leido que te has salido, ¿sigues con todo en CAMPOFRIO y CODERE?


----------



## Depeche (27 Sep 2013)

Ahora estoy invertido con muchas acciones en Codere,en Campofrio tengo unas cuantas que les gano y en Solaria he vendido.
A parte tengo en FSLR y me he puesto corto en ACS y SACYR


----------



## Duendek86 (27 Sep 2013)

Bueno, cierre de codere a 1,71€, subiendo 1 centimo en la subasta (3% en total). Va cogiendo mejor color, a ver si el lunes confirmamos y sube otro 3%


----------



## Robopoli (27 Sep 2013)

Hola Depeche,
No era FirstEnergy (FE) tu recomendación?? O son las dos FE y FSLR??
Saludos


----------



## Depeche (27 Sep 2013)

Violator dijo:


> Esto empieza a ser un mix peligroso para pomperos. Creo que deberías comentar también que te has salido de Solaria sin haber alcanzado los objetivos procrastinados.
> 
> Lo digo sin acritud solo para mantener un seguimiento de tus aciertos/errores.



La semana que viene solamente postearé en mi web.
Si posteo aquí es porque antes he posteado allí por la mañana y me han pedido que siguiera posteando aquí porque podía haber gente que no me leyera allí aún.
Y os aviso que se me está inflando una cosa que no suena.


----------



## determinista (27 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> La semana que viene solamente postearé en mi web.
> Si posteo aquí es porque antes he posteado allí por la mañana y me han pedido que siguiera posteando aquí porque podía haber gente que no me leyera allí aún.
> Y os aviso que se me está inflando una cosa que no suena.



¿que pagina es?


----------



## Cordoba (27 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> La semana que viene solamente postearé en mi web.
> Si posteo aquí es porque antes he posteado allí por la mañana y me han pedido que siguiera posteando aquí porque podía haber gente que no me leyera allí aún.
> Y os aviso que se me está inflando una cosa que no suena.



Jajaja depeche cálmate los malos días tienen esto, los buenos te hemos sacado a hombros, estamos un poco desolados, pero es normal, ten en cuenta que los tres valores van regular, y eso que sabes que yo voy muy bien, pero es que hemos tocado el cielo y ahora estamos en la tierra, saludos y buen fin de semana.


----------



## mpbk (27 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> La semana que viene solamente postearé en mi web.
> Si posteo aquí es porque antes he posteado allí por la mañana y me han pedido que siguiera posteando aquí porque podía haber gente que no me leyera allí aún.
> Y os aviso que se me está inflando una cosa que no suena.



inocho:inocho:la nariz se te hincha?:XX:
::o el ojo?:XX:

venga depeche, que te vaya bien con el proyecto, necesitarás mucha paciencia, ya me quedo yo aqui para sustituirte.

cuántos premiums tienes? pa saber lo que has ganao y tal


----------



## Sebasesco (27 Sep 2013)

Ese es precisamente el problema, que en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, a quien se vitorea como héroe después se le trata como villano.

La gente debe entender que Depeche no es Dios, Y que siempre se corre un riesgo. Como ya leí hace días, el que quiera seguridad, que lo ponga a plazo fijo.

Bastante hace en explicar con detalle porqué cree que se produzcan en que basa sus afirmaciones, con todo lujo de detalles. 

Y si todo va bien, perfecto, te haremos un monumento, una plaza en el pueblo, un... 

Pero cuando no sale como se prevé, ahhhh entonces, ni plaza, ni busto, ni nada. Solo reproches.

Esa es la cuestión (que diría el gallego de Airbag).


----------



## kitos84 (27 Sep 2013)

Yo no entiendo nada. Yo entre en los 3 valores cuando el los recomendó, no después ni antes. Los 3 están verde desde su noticia. Que estuvieron mas...si, esta claro. Plantearos si vosotros lo haríais mejor, simplemente. 
Campo frío de 4.64 que entre yo...se anuncio mas abajo
Codere 1.18.... sin comentarios
Solaria no recuerdo pero por los 0.60 y algo.
Como están ahora?
Si alguno no omases sus propias decisiones hasta el final y estuviese quieto, estaría en verde en todo.


----------



## Sebasesco (27 Sep 2013)

kitos84 dijo:


> Yo no entiendo nada. Yo entre en los 3 valores cuando el los recomendó, no después ni antes. Los 3 están verde desde su noticia. Que estuvieron mas...si, esta claro. Plantearos si vosotros lo haríais mejor, simplemente.
> Campo frío de 4.64 que entre yo...se anuncio mas abajo
> Codere 1.18.... sin comentarios
> Solaria no recuerdo pero por los 0.60 y algo.
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.

Yo no lo hice ni de largo cuando debía, pero la razón es que no conocía este hilo y como consecuencia lo hice demasiado tarde. Me pudo el ansia al ver la buena pinta que tenía.

Aún así, no culpo de ello a nadie, ni de que estemos hoy ganando """solo un 3,01%"" , claro que todos estaríamos encantados de que hubiera sido un 30,1%, pero amigos, yo subiendo así, poco a poco ya me conformo.

Que Tarde no es y Prisa no tengo.


----------



## mario_sg (27 Sep 2013)

Depeche tu sigue igual, me suscribo a los compañeros:

Codere, entre dos veces con un precio medio de 1,29. Sali a 1,95 solo xq me iba a desconectar un tiempo y no iba a poder estar atento....mi error fue q volvi a entrar xq soy un yonki de este opio en cuanto tuve conexion
Campofrio. Entre dos veces tb, precio medio de 4,9
Solaria. Solo una vez y tarde, precio de compra 0'79


----------



## Depeche (27 Sep 2013)

determinista dijo:


> ¿que pagina es?



La página es: foro.rastreadorfinanciero.com

Respecto a lo de FSLR y FE, me refiero a FSLR, FE dije hace unas semanas que la tenía en punto de mira.


----------



## Dudosillo (27 Sep 2013)

Pero, ¿ya se puede entrar en la pagina?.
Yo ni siquiera la encuentro...


----------



## determinista (27 Sep 2013)

Dudosillo dijo:


> Pero, ¿ya se puede entrar en la pagina?.
> Yo ni siquiera la encuentro...



si que se puede


----------



## madruga (27 Sep 2013)

Entrevista digital a Joan Cabrero en el economista sobre Codere (corto y pego):


Buenos días, Joan. ¿Qué tal ves una entrada en Codere después del pullback? Un saludo.

Hola amig@,
No me parece mal siempre y cuando asumas un stop bajo los mínimos marcados hace dos semanas en 1,13 euros.


----------



## mpbk (27 Sep 2013)

madruga dijo:


> Entrevista digital a Joan Cabrero en el economista sobre Codere (corto y pego):
> 
> 
> Buenos días, Joan. ¿Qué tal ves una entrada en Codere después del pullback? Un saludo.
> ...



respuesta de mierda, hace falta saber de bolsa?

estos analistas.....viven del aire.


----------



## Dudosillo (27 Sep 2013)

determinista dijo:


> si que se puede[/QUOT
> 
> Decidme como por favor.
> Me temo que soy demasiado torpe, no la encuentro...


----------



## toroloco (27 Sep 2013)

Dudosillo dijo:


> determinista dijo:
> 
> 
> > si que se puede[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Cordoba (28 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> La página es: foro.rastreadorfinanciero.com
> 
> Respecto a lo de FSLR y FE, me refiero a FSLR, FE dije hace unas semanas que la tenía en punto de mira.



Por favor a que acciones os referís, poner el nombre completo.


----------



## toroloco (28 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Por favor a que acciones os referís, poner el nombre completo.



Supogo que serán estas:

FSLR: Resumen para First Solar, Inc.- Yahoo! Finanzas

FE: Summary for FirstEnergy Corporation Common - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Garrafón (28 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Por favor a que acciones os referís, poner el nombre completo.



Ahora tienes que pagar 90 aurelios por esa información.


----------



## RuiKi84 (28 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Por favor a que acciones os referís, poner el nombre completo.



Para mi forma de entender creo que es mejor introducir el simbolo, si cotiza en diferentes mercados o hay alguna duda se pregunta, para eso tenemos el foro :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## malcom1986 (29 Sep 2013)

Hola,
Acabo de ver la nueva versión del foro de Depeche, y esta muy bien, me ha encantado, pronto estará disponible y actualizado.

Saludos!!


----------



## Sebasesco (29 Sep 2013)

madruga dijo:


> Entrevista digital a Joan Cabrero en el economista sobre Codere (corto y pego):
> 
> 
> Buenos días, Joan. ¿Qué tal ves una entrada en Codere después del pullback? Un saludo.
> ...



Espero que no esté acertando ni de lejos. :S


----------



## plexus1973 (29 Sep 2013)

Yo también! A ver mañana como abre...


----------



## ane agurain (29 Sep 2013)

se rumorea que semana de turbulencias


----------



## plexus1973 (29 Sep 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> se rumorea que semana de turbulencias



:8: podrías decirnos algo más?


----------



## ane agurain (30 Sep 2013)

plexus1973 dijo:


> :8: podrías decirnos algo más?



pasaté por el foro del hvei35


----------



## enda (30 Sep 2013)

¿que foro es ese?


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (30 Sep 2013)

enda dijo:


> ¿que foro es ese?



Es un hilo del principal

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...mes-de-docemiles-y-pa-mitico-octubre-488.html


----------



## ane agurain (30 Sep 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...mes-de-docemiles-y-pa-mitico-octubre-489.html


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../464581-lunes-30-sept-comienza-colapso-4.html


----------



## mpbk (30 Sep 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...mes-de-docemiles-y-pa-mitico-octubre-489.html
> 
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../464581-lunes-30-sept-comienza-colapso-4.html



que miedo......con el ironic,


----------



## mpbk (30 Sep 2013)

esta semana codere subirá un 25%


----------



## palladio (30 Sep 2013)

y eso?
ojala tengas razón
un saludo


----------



## plexus1973 (30 Sep 2013)

Buenos días a todos, a ver como abrimos hoy!!


----------



## BlueLaser (30 Sep 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> esta semana codere subirá un 25%



Razonamiento detrás o simple sandroreyismo?


----------



## Robopoli (30 Sep 2013)

Esta semana tiene una pinta de m.....: Italia, resultados elecciones Portugal, shutdown americano, ...
También es cierto que Codere ha demostrado que va a su bola y la de Benito pero veremos...


----------



## venecia (30 Sep 2013)

buen dia coderenses a ver si recupero el 20% d perdidas solo con eso soy feliz


----------



## plexus1973 (30 Sep 2013)

parece que sale a 1.73

---------- Post added 30-sep-2013 at 09:00 ----------

oh oh, salimos a la baja


----------



## Sebasesco (30 Sep 2013)

Que no cunda el pánico. 
Como se suele decir, "Los gitanos no quieren hijos con buenos principios"........


----------



## Kamui (30 Sep 2013)

Depeche se ha jugado su prestigio a que esta semana llegamos a 3€, está emocionante la cosa.


----------



## Duendek86 (30 Sep 2013)

Bueno, parece que ha sido un mini-susto, vamos por 1,66, a ver si sigue escalando posiciones.


----------



## venecia (30 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Depeche se ha jugado su prestigio a que esta semana llegamos a 3€, está emocionante la cosa.



si logro vender a 3 despues de las perdidas le pongo 1 vela al santo depeche

---------- Post added 30-sep-2013 at 09:39 ----------

1,68 creo q voy hacer mis tareas estar aqui es perder el tiempo.......


----------



## Sebasesco (30 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Depeche se ha jugado su prestigio a que esta semana llegamos a 3€, está emocionante la cosa.



Creo que eso va a estar muy complicado, Claro que no contábamos con las noticias llegadas de Italia y de EEUU, que nos están provocando esta mañana de infarto.


----------



## Duendek86 (30 Sep 2013)

venecia dijo:


> si logro vender a 3 despues de las perdidas le pongo 1 vela al santo depeche
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-sep-2013 at 09:39 ----------
> 
> 1,68 creo q voy hacer mis tareas estar aqui es perder el tiempo.......



No pongas esssoooooo, que lo lee mi mujer y me pone a currar :´( Es muy importante estar pendiente cada segundo.... :


----------



## Sebasesco (30 Sep 2013)

http://estaticos03.cache.el-mundo.n...internacional/1380453280_extras_portada_0.jpg

Por la cara que pone, creo que va cargado de Coderes?

Un poquito de humor, que la mañana será larga.


----------



## mfernama (30 Sep 2013)

Mucho tendrá que cambiar la cosa para que CDR no vaya probar la resistencia de los 1.5, y si la pierde ya saben a buscar los 1.18 donde empezó esta bella orgía.
En fin ojalá me equivoque...


----------



## Duendek86 (30 Sep 2013)

1,71€ a las 10:01!


----------



## Sebasesco (30 Sep 2013)

Así, poquito a poco. Con cerrar la mañana en verde, ya es un triunfo.


----------



## mfernama (30 Sep 2013)

Up up up, parece que remonta !!


----------



## Duendek86 (30 Sep 2013)

Es del dia 26 pero bueno, puede ser interesante tener diferentes puntos de vista, sobretodo cuando coinciden en que puede haber un rebote xD.

4 Valores en un momento interesante Codere Fluidra San Jose y Vertice 360º | Intereconomía | 1088235


> Codere el valor que mas ha caído de máximos podría iniciar un rebote
> En la sesión de ayer el valor abrió con fuerza al alza tras la mejora de rating por parte de S&P, esto no fue suficiente para confirmar la remontada ya que fue incapaz de superar la directriz bajista. Hoy Moodys también ha mejorado la calificación de Codere , al igual que S&P un escalón por encima del impago.
> Ambas noticias son positivas, sin embargo el valor no consigue arrancar y todo pese a llevar una caída acumulada desde máximos superior al 40%, la caída esta siendo con un volumen muy inferior al que tuvo en su momento en la subida.
> Durante estos días en CODERE se veía claramente fuertes ventas a mercado cada x tiempo, hoy ese tipo de ventas parece que se ha frenado.
> ...


----------



## ane agurain (30 Sep 2013)




----------



## Sr.Gagarin (30 Sep 2013)

Pasa algo con la cotización? No lleva mucho tiempo clavada en 1.68?


----------



## palladio (30 Sep 2013)

ha bajado a 1.67


----------



## Bucanero (30 Sep 2013)

Haber que tal se nos da el día con Codere. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## itaka (30 Sep 2013)

que dicen los expertos ??, salir o aguantar ???


----------



## ane agurain (30 Sep 2013)

pasa que es un chicharro.


----------



## Kamui (30 Sep 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> pasa que es un chicharro.



Qué recomienda, replegar velas?


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Sep 2013)

itaka dijo:


> que dicen los expertos ??, salir o aguantar ???




Espero que Depeche no nos haya dejado tirados y se haya ido al otro foro...


----------



## Violator (30 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Solo diré una cosa, vamos a subir mucho la semana que viene. Sigo pensando que el 4 de octubre estaremos a 3 euros. Y y me juego mi reputación y credibilidad. Estoy muy seguro de lo que digo
> 
> Quería decir a 3 euros



:Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:

Palomitas reloaded


----------



## mfernama (30 Sep 2013)

Violator dijo:


> :Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:
> 
> Palomitas reloaded



Tranqui jombre que queda mucha semana, aunque con que superase la resistencia de los 1.71 claramente ya nos dábamos con un canto en los dientes...


----------



## Violator (30 Sep 2013)

Si yo no digo que no se cumpla. Simplemente que voy a comprar palomitas para ver que ocurre. Hay bastante en juego para el conforero Depeche.

Será una buena manera de comprobar la fiabilidad de sus métodos/predicciones.

Si acierta sería algo fuera de lo normal, espectacular desde luego. Si no acierta tendrá que recoger el premio Owned of the year.

Edito: Y si acierta el premio lo recojo yo


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Sep 2013)

Violator dijo:


> Si yo no digo que no se cumpla. Simplemente que voy a comprar palomitas para ver que ocurre. Hay bastante en juego para el conforero Depeche.
> 
> Será una buena manera de comprobar la fiabilidad de sus métodos/predicciones.
> 
> Si acierta sería algo fuera de lo normal, espectacular desde luego. Si no acierta tendrá que recoger el premio Owned of the year.




Por mi propio bien, espero que Depeche acierte.


----------



## Violator (30 Sep 2013)

Sería fantástico para todos los foreros que han entrado en Codere por supuesto. ojalá tengáis suerte.


----------



## mfernama (30 Sep 2013)

Hombre a 3 el viernes, pues lo veo complicado, pero pasito a pasito, si el mercado acompañase un poco si que la veo cerca de los 1.9 €, en fin veremos esto es lo que tienen los chicharros, hay que entrar con poco, si por lo que sea pillas una buena subida aprovechar y vender, y siempre un SL aunque sea muy enterrado para que no te lo barran en los movimientos diarios...


----------



## Kamui (30 Sep 2013)

A la que la están metiendo bien es aSolaria.


----------



## NaNDeTe (30 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> A la que la están metiendo bien es aSolaria.



entramos en fase de correccion en muchisimos valores, el ibex35 debe bajar por debajo del 9000, yo lo espero en 8800 como poco.

Solaria y en unas semanas lo veo en 0,7. Aunque mañana seguro que recupera, el gap del ibex debera ir cerrandose


----------



## mfernama (30 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> A la que la están metiendo bien es aSolaria.



Me salto el SP a 0.81, venía desde principios de Mayo, pal bolsillo y ver si es posible entrar de nuevo, como dice NANDETE parece que toca corrección en el IBEX con lo que todo irá pabajo...


----------



## mpbk (30 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Razonamiento detrás o simple sandroreyismo?



tu que crees?

falta volumen!!


----------



## Sebasesco (30 Sep 2013)

Violator dijo:


> Si yo no digo que no se cumpla. Simplemente que voy a comprar palomitas para ver que ocurre. Hay bastante en juego para el conforero Depeche.
> 
> Será una buena manera de comprobar la fiabilidad de sus métodos/predicciones.
> 
> ...



Acertar me parece que va a e estar muy complicado.
Pero con que suba cerca del 2, teniendo en cuenta las noticias que nos llegan de fuera (Italia y EEUU), creo que habrá sido todo un acierto por parte de Depeche.
Ojala recoja el premio, yo desde luego llegando al 2, se lo entregaba en bandeja de plata.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Sep 2013)

creo que si la gente no entra, goteo a goteo irá a hacer suelo a 1,50.

ahí veremos qué pasa


----------



## 1965 (30 Sep 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> creo que si la gente no entra, goteo a goteo irá a hacer suelo a 1,50.
> 
> ahí veremos qué pasa



Agurain=Salvatierra???


----------



## Kamui (30 Sep 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> creo que si la gente no entra, goteo a goteo irá a hacer suelo a 1,50.
> 
> ahí veremos qué pasa



ane contra Depeche.... quién acertará?


----------



## Depeche (30 Sep 2013)

Voy a puntualizar, el valor de 3 euros es casi imposible que llegue este viernes, pero quizá si que pueda alcanzarlo el dia 11 de actubre.


----------



## mario_sg (30 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Voy a puntualizar, el valor de 3 euros es casi imposible que llegue este viernes, pero quizá si que pueda alcanzarlo el dia 11 de actubre.



dios te oiga!!!


----------



## ane agurain (1 Oct 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> ane contra Depeche.... quién acertará?



no es contra!

uno usa unos gráficos, otra otros o


----------



## mpbk (1 Oct 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> ane contra Depeche.... quién acertará?



mpbk, stop en minimos y a esperar que rebote.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> mpbk, stop en minimos y a esperar que rebote.



oiga, usted decía que +25% de rebote hoy/esta semana


----------



## mpbk (1 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> oiga, usted decía que +25% de rebote hoy/*esta semana*



4 dias quedan.....


----------



## Garrafón (1 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> creo que si la gente no entra, goteo a goteo irá a hacer suelo a 1,50.
> 
> ahí veremos qué pasa



Jo, sin faltas de ortografía y pone comas, solo la faltan las mayúsculas pero se lo perdonamos por el ambiente distendido.


----------



## plexus1973 (1 Oct 2013)

Buenos días, a ver que tal se da hoy...


----------



## Duendek86 (1 Oct 2013)

plexus1973 dijo:


> Buenos días, a ver que tal se da hoy...



Abrimos en verde, a 1,70, pero inmediatamente hemos bajado a 1,69, eso si, manteniendo el verde


----------



## Kamui (1 Oct 2013)

Pues no, ya estamos en rojo.


----------



## plexus1973 (1 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Abrimos en verde, a 1,70, pero inmediatamente hemos bajado a 1,69, eso si, manteniendo el verde





Kamui dijo:


> Pues no, ya estamos en rojo.



¿Entraríais a 1.64? No se que hacer...


----------



## Duendek86 (1 Oct 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Pues no, ya estamos en rojo.



Cierto, a 1,66€


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (1 Oct 2013)

Todos los días igual


----------



## Kamui (1 Oct 2013)

plexus1973 dijo:


> ¿Entraríais a 1.64? No se que hacer...



No se qué decirte, es un valor que no termina de subir.


----------



## plexus1973 (1 Oct 2013)

A ver si se pasa La Bruja Lola por aquí y nos ilumina con sus velas...


----------



## plexus1973 (1 Oct 2013)

a ver si arranca!!!


----------



## mpbk (1 Oct 2013)

con este volumen.....poco va hacer.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Oct 2013)

Garrafón dijo:


> Jo, sin faltas de ortografía y pone comas, solo la faltan las mayúsculas pero se lo perdonamos por el ambiente distendido.



stavah Con él, Aifón;



poco volumen.
o goteo o suelo durmiente de x días


----------



## Garrafón (1 Oct 2013)

No es por quitarle importancia a los chicharros recalcitrantes, pero aquí lo que tira de verdad desde hace un año es Gamesa, Sacyr y Zeltia.
Mucho nos complicamos pero la pasta está ahí.

---------- Post added 01-oct-2013 at 11:52 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> stavah Con él, Aifón;



Ahí, ahí, burbujista de pro  .


----------



## ane agurain (1 Oct 2013)

gamesa entrará en el ibex otra vez


----------



## Garrafón (1 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> gamesa entrará en el ibex otra vez



Vale, pero que la dejen fuera un poco mas, que me gusta verla subir, además tengo que compensar las cagadas de Campofrio, Codere y Solaria.

6,61, go Gamesa go.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Oct 2013)

Campofrío no es mala a medio-largo. Ni Solaria.


----------



## Kamui (1 Oct 2013)

Yo me he cansado ya de Codere.


----------



## burbuilazale (1 Oct 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Yo me he cansado ya de Codere.



Ya somos dos.


----------



## Asdasd (1 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Campofrío no es mala a medio-largo. Ni Solaria.



¿Cómo ve Codere a medio-largo? de aquí a final de año...

Gracias,


----------



## venecia (1 Oct 2013)

yo compre a 2.13 y a menos de 2.23 no vendo....no me hace falta la pasta


----------



## Violator (1 Oct 2013)

Parece que la gente va perdiendo la fé en la causa :|


----------



## Bucanero (1 Oct 2013)

Esto tiene que acabar subiendo. El tema es aguantar y no aburrirse pero cada uno tiene sus prioridades. Yo aguantaré al menos un tiempo. Como venecia no necesito la pasta para ya. Así que a esperar con la mar en calma.


----------



## mfernama (1 Oct 2013)

Venga ánimo que ha pegado una subidita a 1,72 ahora mismo.... hay que ir paso a paso, que supere la R de los 1,71 y a ver si para fin de semana ataca la de 1,9...

Alguien puede ver como va el tema del volumen?? Esta aumentando?


----------



## Neu___ (1 Oct 2013)

Me salgo, con beneficios. Gracias depeche. De 1,20 a 1,70 hay un buen pico de beneificio, sin contar las que vendí a 2,20 en la semana de locura.


----------



## Robopoli (1 Oct 2013)

Si ha aumentado. En la última media hora se han movido unas 50.000 acciones. Como un 40% del volumen del día...


----------



## venecia (1 Oct 2013)

1.72€ esto pinta bien lastima no tener mas efectivo.mañana huele que se dispara...


----------



## Jorkomboi (1 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> 1.72€ esto pinta bien lastima no tener mas efectivo.mañana huele que se dispara...



Sube un día y baja durante cuatro, esto se hunde en los infiernos.
Asumo perdidas y me salgo.


----------



## CarpeDiem (1 Oct 2013)

Puede ser momento de irse, era para corto y se convierte en ... no se sabe :abajo:


----------



## Robopoli (1 Oct 2013)

1,68 y vuelta a empezar...


----------



## Metal12 (1 Oct 2013)

CarpeDiem dijo:


> Puede ser momento de irse, era para corto y se convierte en ... no se sabe :abajo:



Pomperillo, te has rajado? Hace unos días eras espartano y hoy :cook:

Que cambio tan radical ienso:


----------



## CarpeDiem (1 Oct 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> Pomperillo, te has rajado? Hace unos días eras espartano y hoy :cook:
> 
> Que cambio tan radical ienso:



jejejeje... vamos quedando menos en la guerra, el tema esta muy parado, quiza sea un hasta luego, hay que valorar como se esta moviendo estos ultimos dias (o, como no se esta moviendo) soy de sangre caliente y este valor me esta congelando


----------



## latonga (1 Oct 2013)

Sin el pastor las ovejas se descarrian::


----------



## Duendek86 (1 Oct 2013)

Yo aguanto hasta el final, hoy ha dado un par de amagos bueno, veremos a ver que pasa lo que queda de semana


----------



## ninfireblade (1 Oct 2013)

Yo las mias no las vendo hasta que vuelva a tocar los 3€


----------



## mpbk (1 Oct 2013)

acs +5%

.............los cortos ni tocar, esto está muy alcista


----------



## 1965 (1 Oct 2013)

Empiezo a pensar que esto se disparó cuando compramos los de burbuja. Ahora muchos se han salido y el volumen es escaso y así seguirá, salvo que baje :abajo:


----------



## Duendek86 (1 Oct 2013)

1965 dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que esto se disparó cuando compramos los de burbuja. Ahora muchos se han salido y el volumen es escaso y así seguirá, salvo que baje :abajo:



Yo creo que compro alguien mas que nosotros xD mira el volumen que movio esos dias


----------



## James Bond (1 Oct 2013)

¿El "Gurú" ya no aparece? Porque para el día 3 lo veo muy complicado que se vaya a 3€...

Lo digo porque desde que se montó el chiringo de pago no ha vuelto aparecer por aquí, y ya, que usted, recomendó este valor por lo menos llegue con él hasta el final, en Burbuja. Por ética "profesional"


----------



## Violator (1 Oct 2013)

Cri cri cri cri...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ane agurain (1 Oct 2013)

el ibex esta subiendo en futuros a máximos


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> el ibex esta subiendo en futuros a máximos



donde ves la cotizacion de los futuros?


----------



## sapoconcho (1 Oct 2013)

Yo me fio de Ane también. De momento me ha dado a entender que sabe de lo que habla, se explica con corrección y con conocimiento de causa.
Atentos seguiremos. Yo esperaré un repunte para salirme, no creo que a 3€ pero ya veremos hasta dónde. Lo que no creo es que se forme otro rally como el de los días anteriores (cosas que debemos aprender para otras circunstancias).

Fuerza y honor (que decía Cebrián)


----------



## mpbk (1 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> el ibex esta subiendo en futuros a máximos



el ibex no tiene ningún problema en subir........

le queda subida.


----------



## mfernama (1 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> donde ves la cotizacion de los futuros?



Creo que aquí:

IG | CFD | CFDs | Contratos por Diferencias

Aunque para ser sincero no lo tengo claro


----------



## Duendek86 (1 Oct 2013)

https://twitter.com/VRALIAGA/statuses/385016337686618112


----------



## NaNDeTe (2 Oct 2013)

Y ese quien es? vamos tengo yo esa informacion y lo ultimo que hago es publicarlo en twitter


----------



## mfernama (2 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Yo creo que compro alguien mas que nosotros xD mira el volumen que movio esos dias



Quizá se juntaron el hambre con las ganas de comer, es decir, mucha gente entró al calor del foro y otra mucha por la refinanciación de deuda que se anunció al cerrar el mercado el Viernes antes de los chupinazos ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (2 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> donde ves la cotizacion de los futuros?



en el hilo del hvei35


puse ayer el link, pero rogaría que antes de postear, leamos y aprendamos, que ahí sí hay mucho nivel.


----------



## Sebasesco (2 Oct 2013)

Un poquito más de fe, que nos desinflamos con poco. 
Esto va a subir, si o si.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> https://twitter.com/VRALIAGA/statuses/385016337686618112



le siguen *6* personas



tuit del 2sep2013
NICOLAS CORREA. Con mucho potencial. Resultados buenisimos y magnificas previsiones. Para multiplicar la inversion. Gran oportunidad!!!

tuit del 17sep2013
NICOLAS CORREA. Consolidando niveles. Si retrocediera añadir posiciones. Noviembre resultados mas que extraordinarios. Muy infravalorada!!!

tuit del 25sep2013
NICOLAS CORREA. Posible rebote con continuacion de tendencia. Objetivo 2 €. Por fundamentales lo vale. En Noviembre resultados magnificos...

tuit del 26sep2013
NICOLAS CORREA. Increible aspecto tecnico con primer objetivo tecnico y fundamental en los 2 euros. Presentacion magnificos resultados 15nov

tuit del 27sep2013
NICOLAS CORREA. Sin prisa pero sin pausa. Primer objetivo 2 €. Si supera este nivel la proyeccion puede ser imparable tras analisis de rdos.


grafico de NICO:







hoy ha tocado 1,24... mala pinta


----------



## Duendek86 (2 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> le siguen *6* personas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cierto, a ver si con su prediccion sobre codere tiene mas acierto


----------



## ane agurain (2 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Cierto, a ver si con su prediccion sobre codere tiene mas acierto



hombre, una persona que el 2 de sept dice que los resultados a 30sept que se publican el 15Nov van a ser excelentes:

o trabaja en la compañia/tiene info

o lee el foro desde hace tiempo

o está entrampado y "quiere" que suba


----------



## Duendek86 (2 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> hombre, una persona que el 2 de sept dice que los resultados a 30sept que se publican el 15Nov van a ser excelentes:
> 
> o trabaja en la compañia/tiene info
> 
> ...



Con sus 6 seguidores poco va a influir xDDDDD 

Lo mismo es un burbujero que entro tarde y esta intentando recuperar su inversion.

De todas formas lo puse más como curiosidad que como la opinion de un Gurú.


----------



## merkax (2 Oct 2013)

Este hilo está hecho un solar...


----------



## plexus1973 (2 Oct 2013)

Hola buenos días, a por otra sesión, ayer me llevé una pequeña alegría con quabit, a ver si hoy codere confirma la racha.


----------



## ptbrudy (2 Oct 2013)

Vamos a ver hoy si empieza el rebote.


----------



## plexus1973 (2 Oct 2013)

parece que saldrá a 1.7...


----------



## Robopoli (2 Oct 2013)

merkax dijo:


> Este hilo está hecho un solar...



Hombre... está claro que ha bajado bastante pero decir que es un solar cuando es el que más mensajes tiene en lo que va de mañana...


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (2 Oct 2013)

Alguien podría poner precio y volumen ahora?


----------



## Robopoli (2 Oct 2013)

1,70€ Vol. acumulado 42.736
---

1,74€ Vol. 106.351 :


----------



## plexus1973 (2 Oct 2013)

la que parece un ascensor hoy es Quabit, está para hacer intradía -de hecho lo estoy haciendo-...


----------



## Robopoli (2 Oct 2013)

1,72€ Vol. 56.000
---------
1,74€ Vol. 106.351
---------
Bueno que ha cogido la moto otra vez...
1,75€ Vol. 134.451


----------



## plexus1973 (2 Oct 2013)

A ver que tal...


----------



## Duendek86 (2 Oct 2013)

1,75€ hagan juego señores!


----------



## plexus1973 (2 Oct 2013)

alguien sabe quien ha subido así el volumen?


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (2 Oct 2013)

Que bueno!!!


----------



## Matt88 (2 Oct 2013)

No pares, sigue sigue!!


----------



## mfernama (2 Oct 2013)

Si parece que se anima...


----------



## Duendek86 (2 Oct 2013)

ya se ha frenado, han entrado muchas de golpe (120.000€ mas o menos) y ahora goteo de ventas. Estamos en 1.71€


----------



## ane agurain (2 Oct 2013)

No hemos susperado el 1,82 de máximo anterior, seguimos marcando máximos decrecientes.
















El RSI bajará mañana y pasado a niveles normales


----------



## A+++ (2 Oct 2013)

Niveles normales , cuales ,a a cuanto Anne ....????


----------



## ane agurain (2 Oct 2013)

lachura dijo:


> Niveles normales , cuales ,a a cuanto Anne ....????



me refiero a que en 2 días rsi se irá para abajo, a sobreventa, si ahí no vemos algún rebotillo....


----------



## A+++ (2 Oct 2013)

ok gracias


----------



## baco (2 Oct 2013)

a ver si consolida ese techo de 1.73 y empieza a atacar 1.75, que esta un poco cansino esto


----------



## ane agurain (2 Oct 2013)

Creo que ahora lo importante esta semana es no perder los 1.64 para ver si dibuja alguna figura bandera mínima o algo esperanzador.


----------



## baco (2 Oct 2013)

pienso que no los perderá, si lo hace seria una estampida es mas mi sensacion es de lenta recuperacion


----------



## ane agurain (2 Oct 2013)

baco dijo:


> pienso que no los perderá, si lo hace seria una estampida es mas mi sensacion es de lenta recuperacion



en chicharros lentas recuperaciones? en chicharros hay ciertos abanicos de max-min y rupturas radicales.


----------



## mfernama (2 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> en chicharros lentas recuperaciones? en chicharros hay ciertos abanicos de max-min y rupturas radicales.



CDR no siempre fue un chicharro.

Creo que lo importante para ir a cotas más altas es afianzarse por encima de los 1,72... lo de explosionar otra vez ahora parece dificil, ¿alguien sabe que están haciendo Benito y Mojardin??


----------



## venecia (2 Oct 2013)

bym estan comiendo marisco a costa nuestra... sabe alguien como sacar el 30% de rentabilidad anual a los ahorros¿ con eso me conformo...


----------



## Robopoli (2 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> bym estan comiendo marisco a costa nuestra... sabe alguien como sacar el 30% de rentabilidad anual a los ahorros¿ con eso me conformo...



El marisco está muy devaluado ya. Mejor buenos productos de la tierra.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Cordoba (2 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Creo que ahora lo importante esta semana es no perder los 1.64 para ver si dibuja alguna figura bandera mínima o algo esperanzador.



A ti que sensacion te da de por donde va a ir el tema? Que pegara subidon, o será bajada? Es que no pillo tu analisis de verdad.


----------



## sapoconcho (2 Oct 2013)

Yo, desde mi desconocimiento, no veo tendencia en el intradía. Las banderas las ha roto sin declarar tendencia así que no sabía qué decir. Mucha acumulación y poco volumen.
Lo único que veo es que esto, en datos diarios, está haciendo un triangulito con máximos descendientes y volumenes decrecientes que suelen dar mucho mal rollito. 

PS. Por favor corríjanme si me equivoco, estaría encantado de seguir mejorando mi chartismo.


----------



## baco (2 Oct 2013)

al igual que mfernama, creo que cdr no es tan chicharro es mas confio en su recuperación de hecho si se pone a 1.64, aumentare la cartera a largo seguro que me alegrare de hacerlo y hablando de chicharros como dices ane, lo importante es consolidar y hacer soportes fuertes, eso es lo que da seguridad y da valor a una acción, no que tenga subidas espectaculares y caídas sin freno,,al margen de la manipulación de lo sucedido, quizás desde mi ignorancia lo que esta sucediendo en bankia,, o también la piensas ver en 0.53 haciendo una bandera con ruptura alcista,tiene un buen soporte y no caerá y eso hace que la gente confié y compre y eso es lo que deseo que suceda tambien en cdr.


----------



## Metal12 (2 Oct 2013)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Yo, desde mi desconocimiento, no veo tendencia en el intradía. Las banderas las ha roto sin declarar tendencia así que no sabía qué decir. Mucha acumulación y poco volumen.
> Lo único que veo es que esto, en datos diarios, está haciendo un triangulito con máximos descendientes y volumenes decrecientes que suelen dar mucho mal rollito.
> 
> PS. Por favor corríjanme si me equivoco, estaría encantado de seguir mejorando mi chartismo.




Empiezo a ver, aportaciones constructivas en el hilo, estos comentarios si que me gustan, sean para bueno o para malo......

---------- Post added 02-oct-2013 at 16:57 ----------




Metal12 dijo:


> Empiezo a ver, aportaciones constructivas en el hilo, estos comentarios si que me gustan, sean para bueno o para malo......



Baco, al igual que Sapoconcho, decirte que estos comentarios son los que necesita el hilo :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (2 Oct 2013)

Los comentarios que he hecho creo que no restan. Ahora mismo es un chicharro, y YO personalmente estaría fuera, como Depeche está fuera de Bankia.

Antes sería lo que quisieráis, ahora, txitxarro. Mi análisis es que no tiene fuerza para subir, y que está repitiendo una figura ya vista el año pasado en el gráfico. El 2,80 ha sido un máximo que confirma de momento la directriz bajista a largo.

A corto, o entra papel o nos vamos a probar los 1,50 que creo que anda por ahí una media.

Si lo llevo diciendo 2 semanas


----------



## baco (2 Oct 2013)

por supuesto que no restan ane, al contrario,.. y al menos por mi parte son agradecidos todos los puntos de vista, más aún cuando son diferentes al mio, eso hace que piense que quizás yo este confundido,, aunque es cierto que soy muy cabezón..


----------



## Reilly (2 Oct 2013)

Me e registrado porque ya no puedo mas.

Hace 10 meses que me quede sin trabajo y aunque hago alguna chapuza no m da pa pagar la ipoteca de la casa donde me meti, unos 1000 euros al mes.

Desesperado encontre el foro y pedi prestado a un familiar y algun amigo diciendo que tenia un negocio en mente y meti 10000 euros a Codere con la esperanza de liquidar la ipoteca y acerme incluso algun viaje con mi mujer xk veo que me va ha dejar, la veo rara. 

Llevo unas semanas fatal sin dormir y veo que me van a quitar la casa y mi mujer me va a avandonar. Confié en el Tepeche ese y mira aora que le digo yo al del banco, va a venir el Tepeche a pagar la ipoteca por mi? 

Me parece muy mal que un foro publico se digan estas cosas si luego no es asi, ahi gente como yo q lo va a perder todo...estoy desesperado y no sé q hacer ayuda!


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (2 Oct 2013)

Reilly dijo:


> Me e registrado porque ya no puedo mas.
> 
> Hace 10 meses que me quede sin trabajo y aunque hago alguna chapuza no m da pa pagar la ipoteca de la casa donde me meti, unos 1000 euros al mes.
> 
> ...



Espero de buena fe que seas un troll.


----------



## adivino (2 Oct 2013)

Reilly dijo:


> Me e registrado porque ya no puedo mas.
> 
> Hace 10 meses que me quede sin trabajo y aunque hago alguna chapuza no m da pa pagar la ipoteca de la casa donde me meti, unos 1000 euros al mes.
> 
> ...



Animo. No desesperes

Busca soluciones a tu vida, pero no en la Bolsa.

---------- Post added 02-oct-2013 at 18:21 ----------

Respecto a codere, mantiene el soporte de 1,68, que no es poco. 
Mientras no lo pierda, mantener
Si lo pierde, caeremos fácil a 1,50


----------



## ane agurain (2 Oct 2013)

Reilly dijo:


> Me e registrado porque ya no puedo mas.
> 
> Hace 10 meses que me quede sin trabajo y aunque hago alguna chapuza no m da pa pagar la ipoteca de la casa donde me meti, unos 1000 euros al mes.
> 
> ...




trollaco 


"tepeche"


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Oct 2013)

Reilly dijo:


> Me e registrado porque ya no puedo mas.
> 
> Hace 10 meses que me quede sin trabajo y aunque hago alguna chapuza no m da pa pagar la ipoteca de la casa donde me meti, unos 1000 euros al mes.
> 
> ...



Liquida las Coderes, comprate una 9mm y pegate un tiro.


----------



## mpbk (2 Oct 2013)

Reilly dijo:


> Me e registrado porque ya no puedo mas.
> 
> Hace 10 meses que me quede sin trabajo y aunque hago alguna chapuza no m da pa pagar la ipoteca de la casa donde me meti, unos 1000 euros al mes.
> 
> ...



paga 90€ y sigue confiando en tepeche desde su blog:XX:

a que nivel entraste?
eso que hiciste es una insconsciencia, lo primero pedir prestado dinero de otro para la bolsa, error.
segundo meterlo en codere sin saber nada de bolsa, 

yo le dije a un amigo que comprase unas gamesa cuando iban a 1.3€, gracias a eso le saque del agujero pero fue una vez simplemente, yo no doy nunca consejos, porque si ganan no te dan nada y si pierdes pues pierdes la amistad.

asi que solo confia en ti mismo,yo si fuese tu le meteria un stop en minimos.....pero parece que hasta el viernes subira un 10-20%


----------



## venecia (2 Oct 2013)

si sube un 20% hasta el viernes vendo fijo


----------



## alimon (2 Oct 2013)

Reilly dijo:


> Me e registrado porque ya no puedo mas.
> 
> Hace 10 meses que me quede sin trabajo y aunque hago alguna chapuza no m da pa pagar la ipoteca de la casa donde me meti, unos 1000 euros al mes.
> 
> ...




Animo, no desesperes trollecillo.

Al fin y al cabo, sigues teniendo un culo, y la vaselina está barata.

Eso si, de tu mujer vete olvidándote, que las hembras solo quieren tios con pasta (bueno, y con el culo entero)


----------



## Cordoba (2 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> asi que solo confia en ti mismo,yo si fuese tu le meteria un stop en minimos.....pero parece que hasta el viernes subira un 10-20%



esto es según tu o según " tepeche" , quiero decir que es lo que opinas o no?


----------



## ane agurain (2 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> paga 90€ y sigue confiando en tepeche desde su blog:XX:
> 
> a que nivel entraste?
> eso que hiciste es una insconsciencia, lo primero pedir prestado dinero de otro para la bolsa, error.
> ...



oiga, usted pronosticó un 25%
::

no plegue tan rápido


----------



## ninfireblade (2 Oct 2013)

Reilly dijo:


> Me e registrado porque ya no puedo mas.
> 
> Hace 10 meses que me quede sin trabajo y aunque hago alguna chapuza no m da pa pagar la ipoteca de la casa donde me meti, unos 1000 euros al mes.
> 
> ...




Una de dos, o eres troll o eres tonto. Elije.


----------



## mfernama (2 Oct 2013)

El valor está entre el soporte de 1.57 y una resistencia que viene de mediados del año pasado a 1.85, el volumen ha bajado pero sigue siendo mayor que antes de los chupinazos.
Yo esperaría a ver si el volumen aumenta y es capaz de superar esa resistencia.

Respecto a ondas pues ni flores y al troll ya se lo han explicado todo bien clarito.


----------



## Shakadevirgo (2 Oct 2013)

*No alimentéis al troll*



Reilly dijo:


> Me e registrado porque ya no puedo mas.
> 
> Hace 10 meses que me quede sin trabajo y aunque hago alguna chapuza no m da pa pagar la ipoteca de la casa donde me meti, unos 1000 euros al mes.
> 
> ...



Tepeche a quién le peche... :XX:


----------



## plexus1973 (2 Oct 2013)

Joer me voy un rato y hasta nos trollean.... bueno un poco de humor tampoco viene mal. En cuanto a las CDR espero por nuestro bien que mpbk esté en lo cierto. Gracias a todos por las opiniones, los newbies como yo necesitamos mucha orientación.


----------



## Duendek86 (2 Oct 2013)

Codere confirma al cierre una importante figura de vuelta alcista | Intereconomía | 1091575


> OCT 2013
> 0
> ECONOMÍA
> Codere confirma al cierre una importante figura de vuelta alcista
> ...



Esto van a ser buenas noticias....


----------



## RuiKi84 (2 Oct 2013)

Reilly dijo:


> Me e registrado porque ya no puedo mas.
> 
> Hace 10 meses que me quede sin trabajo y aunque hago alguna chapuza no m da pa pagar la ipoteca de la casa donde me meti, unos 1000 euros al mes.
> 
> ...



No sabes qué hacer, pero mira el lado positivo, ahora ya sabes lo que NO tienes que hacer, por algún lado se empieza. Suerte 

---------- Post added 02-oct-2013 at 23:44 ----------

Alguien esta metido en el foro de Depeche ? No he tenido tiempo de analizarlo, mañana tengo fiesta a ver si puedo hacer una visita


----------



## sapoconcho (2 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> El valor está entre el soporte de 1.57 y una resistencia que viene de mediados del año pasado a 1.85, el volumen ha bajado pero sigue siendo mayor que antes de los chupinazos.
> Yo esperaría a ver si el volumen aumenta y es capaz de superar esa resistencia.



Yo mientras en el diario no rompa por abajo el triángulo, que está sobre el 1.65, todo bien. Si esto sucede, yo pulso mi botón del pánico. El problema es que con lo que se mueve esta acción puede romperlo hundiéndose dependiendo de quién venda, tiene poco volumen y una mano fuerte que suelte lastre te come un 5 o 6% como nada.
Del 1.65 para arriba veremos. Todo está por escribir.

Saludos.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Codere confirma al cierre una importante figura de vuelta alcista | Intereconomía | 1091575
> 
> 
> Esto van a ser buenas noticias....



tiene razón técnicamente, pero si pierde 1,65.....

fundamentales:


> _Desde ese mismo momento tanto S&P como Moody´s elevaron la calificación de la compañía, por lo tanto se puede asegurar que es solvente y que Codere no va a quebrar en el corto o medio plazo como otras empresas._



Decir que Codere es solvente es un poco demasiado, y que "elevaron la calificación", lo mismo que hicieron hace 2 meses, pues un poco exagerado, porque lo que han hecho es sacarla de la peor mierda a dejarla en cagarro.

Veremos


----------



## Duendek86 (3 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> tiene razón técnicamente, pero si pierde 1,65.....
> 
> fundamentales:
> 
> ...



Yo no me fijaria tanto en el aspecto tecnico de lo que dice, en primer lugar porque si es cierto que esta un poco "exagerado", pero si tendria en cuenta la importancia de que salga una noticia asi en un medio como intereconomia, que seguro que atrae inversores independientemente de si el analisis es correcto o no.

Pero vamos, es mi opinion que podria estar perfectamente equivocada


----------



## ane agurain (3 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Yo no me fijaria tanto en el aspecto tecnico de lo que dice, en primer lugar porque si es cierto que esta un poco "exagerado", pero si tendria en cuenta la importancia de que salga una noticia asi en un medio como intereconomia, que seguro que atrae inversores independientemente de si el analisis es correcto o no.
> 
> Pero vamos, es mi opinion que podria estar perfectamente equivocada



Intereconomia radio y tv, sí, pero en prensa tiene muy poco tirón, y además es un blog. Tuvo mucho más impacto este foro. Este chico se hizo famoso hace unos años: Alberto Cuadrado: ENTREVISTA A DAVID CABALEIRO

Veremos. Que la gente ya no es (tan) tonta. Me quedo con esta recomendación:

“Análisis técnico bursátil” de Oscar Elvira y Xavier Puig. Lo tengo en el trastero.


----------



## mpbk (3 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> oiga, usted pronosticó un 25%
> ::
> 
> no plegue tan rápido



si, 

y va ser en octubre.....en que mes estamos? oh fuck!:XX:


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (3 Oct 2013)

Buenos días. Abrimos en 1.73€


----------



## Robopoli (3 Oct 2013)

Buenos días,
Abriendo al alza con 1,73. Veremos que evoluciona pero hoy me siento optimista. :Baile:


----------



## plexus1973 (3 Oct 2013)

Hola, buenos días a todos.


----------



## Duendek86 (3 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Abriendo al alza con 1,73. Veremos que evoluciona pero hoy me siento optimista. :Baile:



Yo tambien, han vuelto mis buenas vibraciones! y no vivo en Valencia... :fiufiu:


----------



## burbuilazale (3 Oct 2013)

Otra análisis sobre Codere. 

Codere confirma al cierre una importante figura de vuelta alcista por GESPROBOLSA 03/10/13


----------



## baco (3 Oct 2013)

buenos días..
que se hable de un valor y mas para mejorarlo, aun inflandolo, siempre es bueno,..
Aunque seguimos golpeándonos cada vez que se toca el 1.73,, pero también es cierto que al tocarlo se fragmenta mas ese techo, pienso que hoy mismo terminara por romperlo y superarlo, venga 1.75 quizas y up up up
positivo que es uno oiga, ahora mismo en 1.71


----------



## sapoconcho (3 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> “Análisis técnico bursátil” de Oscar Elvira y Xavier Puig. Lo tengo en el trastero.



Por si no te apetece subir (o bajar) al trastero, se puede consultar online en:
Análisis técnico bursatil


----------



## Violator (3 Oct 2013)

Recuerden, mañana a 3 leuros Guru dixit.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (3 Oct 2013)

Otra vez el día de la marmota...

Hay un refrán que viene al pelo: "olla vigilada nunca hierve".


----------



## Duendek86 (3 Oct 2013)

DERIVATIVES: Codere auction date set | Capital City | IFRAsia


> The auction to settle CDS payouts on Codere will take place on October 9, the ISDA Credit Determinations Committee decided yesterday.
> 
> It follows the controversial credit event on the Spanish gaming company last month, which looks set to catch out protection sellers. ISDA voted unanimously in favour of a credit event for the US$445m of net notional of CDS on Codere after it failed to pay a bond coupon, even though the firm had arranged to pay the interest to lenders two days after the 30-day grace period expired.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (3 Oct 2013)

Y esto último es bueno o malo?


----------



## mpbk (3 Oct 2013)

que aburrimiento, prisa disparada a la vez

que suba mañana de una veez


----------



## decloban (3 Oct 2013)

Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> Y esto último es bueno o malo?



El día 9 se sabrá. Dos fechas importantes el día 9 de octubre y el día 11 de noviembre que presenta resultados trimestrales.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (3 Oct 2013)

Pero alguien podría aclararme que se subasta?


----------



## venecia (3 Oct 2013)

mandar 1 privado a depeche a ver si seguimos remando o echamos el ancla


----------



## Duendek86 (3 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> mandar 1 privado a depeche a ver si seguimos remando o echamos el ancla



Las directrices no han cambiado, mantener/cargar antes de la subida que tendria que estar cerca.


----------



## venecia (3 Oct 2013)

como suba como la espuma alguno va tener taquicardias despues de tanta calma jajajaj


----------



## decloban (3 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> como suba como la espuma alguno va tener taquicardias despues de tanta calma jajajaj



Subir subirá otra cosa es que sea cuando nosotros queramos.


----------



## NaNDeTe (3 Oct 2013)

Pues nada, la excusa para subir o bajar la tendremos el dia 9, hasta entonces no creo que varie esto mucho.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (3 Oct 2013)

1.64€ -4.09% @16:44:10 !!!!!


----------



## Robopoli (3 Oct 2013)

Barridita épica... de todas formas hoy está cayendo lo más grande en todos los sitios 
(mal de muchos...)


----------



## Cordoba (3 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> si,
> 
> y va ser en octubre.....en que mes estamos? oh fuck!:XX:



No te pillo si piensas que va a subir y coincides con depeche, o crees que va a bajar y vas de coña, aclararlo por favor.


----------



## mpbk (3 Oct 2013)

nadie lleva prisa?subiendo un 15%

pienso que codere rebotará, pero hay poco volumen y no debe perder minimos.


----------



## NaNDeTe (3 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> nadie lleva prisa?subiendo un 15%
> 
> pienso que codere rebotará, pero hay poco volumen y no debe perder minimos.



El que es interesante es Bankia que ha roto el 0.9 y se puede ir a buscar el 1.5 ::


----------



## mfernama (3 Oct 2013)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Yo mientras en el diario no rompa por abajo el triángulo, que está sobre el 1.65, todo bien. Si esto sucede, yo pulso mi botón del pánico. El problema es que con lo que se mueve esta acción puede romperlo hundiéndose dependiendo de quién venda, tiene poco volumen y una mano fuerte que suelte lastre te come un 5 o 6% como nada.
> Del 1.65 para arriba veremos. Todo está por escribir.
> 
> Saludos.



ha acabado por debajo del 1.65, ¿le metiste al boton del pánico?


----------



## ane agurain (3 Oct 2013)

burbuilazale dijo:


> Otra análisis sobre Codere.
> 
> Codere confirma al cierre una importante figura de vuelta alcista por GESPROBOLSA 03/10/13



es el mismo que el de intereconomia

---------- Post added 03-oct-2013 at 11:17 ----------








máximos y mínimos decrecientes, ademas cierre en mínimos del día.


Y ahora no es benito, son Renta4 y Gaesco las que han movido 300.000


----------



## Duendek86 (3 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> es el mismo que el de intereconomia
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-oct-2013 at 11:17 ----------
> 
> ...



Si, he visto ese analisis en varios sitios diferentes... curioso.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Si, he visto ese analisis en varios sitios diferentes... curioso.



mañana debería subir un poquito, sin llegar a superar el 1,72 (si lo supera podría ser una miniseñal).


yo creo que la única oportunidad es que la bolsa corrija un 10% en 15 dias y que los inversores arramplen con ganancias corriendo. Que metan un % de esas ganancias en chicharros y aprovechando la caída de la bolsa se metan y la suban (CDR), si remotamente eso ocurriese, EN MI OPINIÓN, si no supera los 2.80, es para salir corriendo.


----------



## Duendek86 (3 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> mañana debería subir un poquito, sin llegar a superar el 1,72 (si lo supera podría ser una miniseñal).
> 
> 
> yo creo que la única oportunidad es que la bolsa corrija un 10% en 15 dias y que los inversores arramplen con ganancias corriendo. Que metan un % de esas ganancias en chicharros y aprovechando la caída de la bolsa se metan y la suban, si remotamente eso ocurriese, EN MI OPINIÓN, si no supera los 2.80, es para salir corriendo.



Por curioso me referia a que es el mismo analisis, copiado palabra por palabra xD Me resulta curioso que se copien asi unos a otros y no proteste nadie.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (3 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> es el mismo que el de intereconomia
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-oct-2013 at 11:17 ----------
> 
> ...



Una pregunta ane, si ahora las grandes están moviendo la cotización y no cae a plomo es que también están comprando no? Y si así fuera, no se estarían posicionando para una subida?


----------



## Duendek86 (3 Oct 2013)

Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> Una pregunta ane, si ahora las grandes están moviendo la cotización y no cae a plomo es que también están comprando no? Y si así fuera, no se estarían posicionando para una subida?



Añado otra duda de novato, en un valor como este que parece que su cotizacion esta bastante tutelada para que no se salga de madre (vease Benito y CIA) no pierde valor un analisis técnico? prácticamente hacen lo que les da la gana con la cotizacion.


----------



## HisHoliness (3 Oct 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> El que es interesante es Bankia que ha roto el 0.9 y se puede ir a buscar el 1.5 ::



Me autocito como respuesta. 



HisHoliness dijo:


> Que opinais de Bankia?
> 
> De cerca
> Superada resistencia en 0,88 y canal acelerado con volumen. Indicadores en zona de compra.
> ...


----------



## ane agurain (3 Oct 2013)

Sr.Gagarin dijo:


> Una pregunta ane, si ahora las grandes están moviendo la cotización y no cae a plomo es que también están comprando no? Y si así fuera, no se estarían posicionando para una subida?





Están acumulando o distribuyendo? Se puede saber quién compraba justo antes de la subida de Septiembre?






Duendek86 dijo:


> Si, he visto ese analisis en varios sitios diferentes... curioso.



El tipo que escribe es el mismo, digo.


----------



## Sr.Gagarin (3 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Están acumulando o distribuyendo? Se puede saber quién compraba justo antes de la subida de Septiembre?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se que esa es la gran pregunta pero, para que distribuyeran entre gacelas tendría que entrar mucho papel de muchas fuentes diferentes y si esas empresas han movido la gran mayoría y no ha caído a saco... Se están intercambiando las acciones entre las grandes?


----------



## mario_sg (3 Oct 2013)

Yo personalmnt vuelvo a estar cagao.
Agradezco enormemente los consejos de los expertos en este hilo. También me gustaría conocer la opinión de Depeche, quizá un día se pase por akí


----------



## TONIMONTANA (3 Oct 2013)

<object width="480" height="360"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/u1xrNaTO1bI?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/u1xrNaTO1bI?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## ane agurain (3 Oct 2013)

Me gustaría contrastar la opinión de Depeche, que me parece muy bueno.


----------



## Duendek86 (3 Oct 2013)

3 valores por decidirse Codere Galq y Grupo San Jose | Intereconomía | 1092177


> CODERE negocia con SELAE la instalación de Máquinas de Apuestas
> A PROPUESTA DE LOTERÍAS Y COMO PROVEEDORES TECNOLÓGICOS, LAS CONVERSACIONES SE ENCUENTRAN AHORA INTERRUMPIDAS
> CIRSA y CODERE negociaron con SELAE la instalación de Máquinas de Apuestas en los Despachos de Lotería
> AZARplus.- Antes de la enfermedad y posterior dimisión del Presidente de SELAE, José Miguel Martínez, la Sociedad Estatal de Loterias y Apuestas del Estado llegó a entablar conversaciones con las multinacionales españolas CIRSA y CODERE, con el fin de negociar la instalación de Máquinas de Apuestas Deportivas en sus Despachos de Lotería. La propuesta de SELAE, que probablemente hizo extensiva a otras compañías españolas y extranjeras, era la de considerar a CIRSA o a CODERE como proveedores tecnológicos y operar las máquinas con el sello de la Sociedad Estatal. Las conversaciones se encuentran actualmente interrumpidas aunque podrían reactivarse en cualquier momento, ahora que SELAE ya dispone de una nueva Presidenta.
> ...


----------



## queco (3 Oct 2013)

A mi me da la sensación de que veis lo que queréis ver.

Los máximos decrecientes, mínimos decrecientes, cierre en mínimos....y basta cualquier giro, pequeña vuelta, para ver "esperanza".

Pienso que el momento que se predijo ya ha pasado, y ahora puede subir o bajar, pero será un suceso diferente al que os hizo entrar. Lo correcto es estar fuera y si cambia la tendencia verlo desde fuera y si hay que subirse al carro, pues se sube.

Hay que saber asumir cuando uno se ha equivocado, sacudirse el polvo y a otra cosa. Lo contrario no es invertir.

Creo yo, vamos.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Oct 2013)

queco dijo:


> A mi me da la sensación de que veis lo que queréis ver.
> 
> Los máximos decrecientes, mínimos decrecientes, cierre en mínimos....y basta cualquier giro, pequeña vuelta, para ver "esperanza".
> 
> ...



Hombre, yo soy pesimista. No veo lo que quiero. La noticia de arriba podría hacer repuntar la acción, pero el problema no es la falta de facturación, que la incrementa cada año, el problema es la deuda que arrastra, por eso creo que esta noticia no la va a hacer rebotar mucho en "fundamentales".


EDITO: la noticia tiene 4 días, y el bloguero la cambia el titulo aposta:

Noticia: CIRSA y CODERE negociaron con SELAE la instalacin de Mquinas de Apuestas en los Despachos de Lotera

Blog: "NEGOCIA"



> Las conversaciones se encuentran actualmente interrumpidas aunque podrían reactivarse en cualquier momento, ahora que SELAE ya dispone de una nueva Presidenta.


----------



## sapoconcho (4 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> ha acabado por debajo del 1.65, ¿le metiste al boton del pánico?



Pulsado, stop loss enchufado. A ver si el broker las enchufa rápido si lo salta a la baja.

---------- Post added 04-oct-2013 at 00:06 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> el problema es la deuda que arrastra, por eso creo que esta noticia no la va a hacer rebotar mucho en "fundamentales".



Es que ese es el auténtico problema de Codere. La deuda es un lastre acojonante, por fundamentales es un desastre. Y eso que yo no he mirado cuando van teniendo que pagar cupones, cerrando créditos, etc. pero vamos, yo, como comenté, entré por la recomendación de Depeche y ahora ahí estamos intentando defendernos con el técnico. En cualquier caso, creo que entre todos lo vamos haciendo bien.
Ánimo que algo bueno sacaremos.

PS. Si no es pasta que sea experiencia ::::


----------



## ninfireblade (4 Oct 2013)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Es que ese es el auténtico problema de Codere. La deuda es un lastre acojonante, por fundamentales es un desastre. Y eso que yo no he mirado cuando van teniendo que pagar cupones, cerrando créditos, etc. pero vamos, yo, como comenté, entré por la recomendación de Depeche y ahora ahí estamos intentando defendernos con el técnico. En cualquier caso, creo que entre todos lo vamos haciendo bien.
> Ánimo que algo bueno sacaremos.





A mi esto es lo que me parece mal por parte de Depeche. Hemos entrado siguiendo su consejo en este post y ahora aqui no dice nada, se ha creado su foro y hay que ser premium (pagar) para poder verlo. 

Me parece bien que se cree su propio foro y cobre por consejos futuros, pero al menos este valor deberia continuarlo hasta que decida que es momento de salirse.


----------



## sapoconcho (4 Oct 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> A mi esto es lo que me parece mal por parte de Depeche. Hemos entrado siguiendo su consejo en este post y ahora aqui no dice nada, se ha creado su foro y hay que ser premium (pagar) para poder verlo.
> 
> Me parece bien que se cree su propio foro y cobre por consejos futuros, pero al menos este valor deberia continuarlo hasta que decida que es momento de salirse.



Pues yo no le acuso de nada. Su recomendación fue libre y mi elección fue personal. Nadie me obligó ni él tiene obligaciones conmigo. 
Si ahora ha decidido hacer negocio con sus recomendaciones pues le deseo lo mejor (yo no puedo pagar su foro privado con mi sueldo y menos con los beneficios de inversión porque invierto con niveles de pobre).
Si quiere venir, bienvenido.
Si no le parece bien pasarse por aquí, pues qué le vamos a hacer.

Ánimo, entre todos sacaremos algo bueno. Seamos constructivos. Algo habremos aprendido si llevamos años leyendo burbuja no?


----------



## ane agurain (4 Oct 2013)

Depeche os dijo que resistáis. Yo no llevo coderes. Lo que no me parece lógico es que le hagáis caso para entrar y no para saliros.


Yo mientras espero a que mis Tubacexes superen los 3.20 
El gráfico es perfecto, casi un 75% en el año de ganancia, pero pienso que puede aún, claro que no le recomiendo a nadie, porque es mi opinión.


----------



## mpbk (4 Oct 2013)

buen negocio se habrá montado depechete.

le salió bien la jugada, pero también podian suspenderla ya que esta empresa está medio quebrada...era muy arriesgado.

me gustaria saber cuanta gente ha pagado 90€..


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Depeche os dijo que resistáis. Yo no llevo coderes. Lo que no me parece lógico es que le hagáis caso para entrar y no para saliros.
> 
> 
> Yo mientras espero a que mis Tubacexes superen los 3.20
> El gráfico es perfecto, casi un 75% en el año de ganancia, pero pienso que puede aún, claro que no le recomiendo a nadie, porque es mi opinión.



Yo entre en tubos reunidos esperando un movimiento como el de tubacex....y de momento nada....


----------



## Depeche (4 Oct 2013)

Siento el no pasarme ya habitualmente por este foro, pero tenéis que entender que acabo de crear un foro propio, y eso me consume muchísimo tiempo, más ahora que estoy empezando, y estoy ampliando secciones,contestando emails, contestando las consultas, también tengo mi vida privada,etc.. En definitiva, estoy durmiendo a penas 5 horas diarias para poder cumplir con todas mis obligaciones.
También me gustaría hacer una aclaración sobre lo que he leído que se dice que cobro 90 euros, habría que especificar cuanto tiempo cubre esos 90 euros, porque parece que es 90 euros al mes. La mayoría de gente que se ha registrado en mi foro privado es gente que ha ganado mucho dinero con mis consejos y me sugirieron hacerme una donación como muestra de agradecimiento, y más tarde hubo gente que me pidió que hiciera un foro privado para poder seguir mis consejos y estaban dispuestos a gratificarme de una forma simbólica.
Podría comentar más cosas pero no vienen al caso, solamente decir que las pocas personas que están utilizando mi servicio premium es porque lo desean y consideran que van a aprender cosas relacionadas con la bolsa,y de paso quizá ganen dinero si todo sale bien, otro aspecto que no se ha comentado es que la gente que se ha suscrito, si de aqui a final de año no han ganado un mínimo de porcentaje sobre la inversión que hagan,seguirán teniendo el acceso el tiempo que haga falta. En resumidas cuentas,es una especie de donación de propia voluntad, y a partir de ahí si en un futuro no salen bien las inversiones, van a seguir aprendiendo cosas con este servicio,durante el tiempo que haga falta.
Dicho esto me voy a dormir que ya me toca, que a las 9 horas tengo que estar despierto para seguir la sesión.
Un saludo a todos y buenas noches.


----------



## plexus1973 (4 Oct 2013)

Buenos días, a ver como va hoy.


----------



## Baki (4 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Depeche os dijo que resistáis. Yo no llevo coderes. Lo que no me parece lógico es que le hagáis caso para entrar y no para saliros.
> 
> 
> Yo mientras espero a que mis Tubacexes superen los 3.20
> El gráfico es perfecto, casi un 75% en el año de ganancia, pero pienso que puede aún, claro que no le recomiendo a nadie, porque es mi opinión.



En teoria, o almenos yo no lo he leído, Depeche no ha dado salida todavía, dió entrada, salida no.

o me equivoco?


----------



## Duendek86 (4 Oct 2013)

Baki dijo:


> En teoria, o almenos yo no lo he leído, Depeche no ha dado salida todavía, dió entrada, salida no.
> 
> o me equivoco?



Cierto, de hecho, si es cierto lo que pone, esta metiendo todavia mas leña.


----------



## venecia (4 Oct 2013)

1,70 ufffff casi vendo a 1,60 .........parece que hay que mantenerlas la semana que viene 
que va a subir cosa fina..descansar el finde y animo ya queda menos ¡¡¡


----------



## baco (4 Oct 2013)

pues yo he aumentado un poco mi cartera en 1.61 con prudencia y también reconociendo publicamente mi acojone, pero oye soy cabezón y sigo pensando que subirá, con las caídas y la incertidumbre en los mercados de si ayer si aguanto pienso que lo seguirá haciendo..
ahora cotizando en 1.7 y entrando volumen


----------



## Robopoli (4 Oct 2013)

a Benito le están dando en todos los morros XDXDXDXD


----------



## ane agurain (4 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> mañana debería subir un poquito, sin llegar a superar el 1,72 (si lo supera podría ser una miniseñal).
> 
> 
> yo creo que la única oportunidad es que la bolsa corrija un 10% en 15 dias y que los inversores arramplen con ganancias corriendo. Que metan un % de esas ganancias en chicharros y aprovechando la caída de la bolsa se metan y la suban (CDR), si remotamente eso ocurriese, EN MI OPINIÓN, si no supera los 2.80, es para salir corriendo.




no supera los 1.72
no es bueno eso porque puede flojear


----------



## mpbk (4 Oct 2013)

1.6 otra vez soporte.


----------



## Metal12 (4 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> no supera los 1.72
> no es bueno eso porque puede flojear



Eso a flojear que voy a cargar las tuyas y las mías............ Te vas a pegar un Owned que te cagas!!!!!! Espero que pases a recogerlo muy pronto.

Sin acritud, siempre sin acritud, con el mismo buen rollo que tu intentas jodernos la moral a los que estamos dentro....


----------



## Robopoli (4 Oct 2013)

Mira que para no haber entrado algunos tenéis fijación con las Coderes XDXD


----------



## sapoconcho (4 Oct 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> Eso a flojear que voy a cargar las tuyas y las mías............ Te vas a pegar un Owned que te cagas!!!!!! Espero que pases a recogerlo muy pronto.
> 
> Sin acritud, siempre sin acritud, con el mismo buen rollo que tu intentas jodernos la moral a los que estamos dentro....



Pues a mi me parece que ane es la que está haciendo los análisis más "profesionales" de los que estamos aquí. Todos mis respetos para sus opiniones (aunque quiera que se equivoque ) y por favor sigue posteándolas.


----------



## Metal12 (4 Oct 2013)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece que ane es la que está haciendo los análisis más "profesionales" de los que estamos aquí. Todos mis respetos para sus opiniones (aunque quiera que se equivoque ) y por favor sigue posteándolas.



Que si que si, que me parece muy bien, pero todos estos que salen ahora, ¿por que no salieron en su día? Por que no dan consejos de otros valores y que se mojen el culo y podamos valorarlos como se merecen. ¿Por que tienen que dar consejos sobre valores ya abiertos por Depeche? Venga hombre!!!!!!!! Ya esta bien de tanto papanatas!!!!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (4 Oct 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> Eso a flojear que voy a cargar las tuyas y las mías............ Te vas a pegar un Owned que te cagas!!!!!! Espero que pases a recogerlo muy pronto.
> 
> Sin acritud, siempre sin acritud, con el mismo buen rollo que tu intentas jodernos la moral a los que estamos dentro....





Metal12 dijo:


> Que si que si, que me parece muy bien, pero todos estos que salen ahora, ¿por que no salieron en su día? Por que no dan consejos de otros valores y que se mojen el culo y podamos valorarlos como se merecen. ¿Por que tienen que dar consejos sobre valores ya abiertos por Depeche? Venga hombre!!!!!!!! Ya esta bien de tanto papanatas!!!!!!!





Owned? Por qué? Estoy haciendo un análisis como yo lo veo desde fuera "objetivo" sin deseos de que suba o que baje.

No doy consejos. Digo lo que veo técnicamente. Si entré aquí es porque ví el acierto de Depeche en Jazztel y plata. He dicho que es bueno, y no le he faltado el respeto en ningun momento. 

Puede acertar, tener otro método o gráfico, y que repunte, pero a día de hoy A MÍ, el gráfico me dice eso. Noi he dicho que VAYA a bajar, he dicho que tiene pinta de irse a 1.50, y he dicho que si pierde 1,50 puede irse más abajo.

Nunca voy a recomendar a otra persona qué hacer con su dinero.


mi consejo: mira el gráfico desde sept12 y dime si no ves una repetición de ese año


----------



## sapoconcho (4 Oct 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> Que si que si, que me parece muy bien, pero todos estos que salen ahora, ¿por que no salieron en su día? Por que no dan consejos de otros valores y que se mojen el culo y podamos valorarlos como se merecen. ¿Por que tienen que dar consejos sobre valores ya abiertos por Depeche? Venga hombre!!!!!!!! Ya esta bien de tanto papanatas!!!!!!!



No quiero entrar en una discusión sobre lo que hace o deja de hacer ane. Yo lo que no entiendo es que porqué nos cabreamos cuando la gente da una opinión que nos es para darnos palmaditas. 
Pues oiga, si ella lo ve mal que lo ponga, yo valoro su comentario y si estoy de acuerdo es posible que me haga perder menos dinero. Si no estoy de acuerdo pues sigo dónde estoy y a otra cosa mariposa.
No veo que esté faltando a nadie ni diciendo locuras. Es como ve ella el valor. Yo quiero oir los que están a favor y en contra, Baco, Ane y otros están ayudando a formarnos una opinión ahora que Depeche no puede venir tanto como venía.
Vamos, digo yo.

Venga, ánimo. Aún no está todo el pescado vendido.


----------



## baco (4 Oct 2013)

solo quisiera decir que el que este buscando un guru, alguien que le haga ganar pasta de forma consistente, mal asunto,, mejor que se olvide de esto( me refiero al mercado), aquí se gana y también se pierde y únicamente uno mismo es el responsable de ello, si no se es capaz de asumir esto,, mejor olvídate de esto y las estrategias de inversion son como los culos cada uno tenemos la nuestra y el nuestro, y aunque el mio te parezca feo a mi me funciona..
gracias a los que opinan y mas a los que hacen ver y enseñan..


----------



## Robopoli (4 Oct 2013)

Hola,
Estoy intentando averiguar que coj... es el evento del día 9... a ver si alguien puede ayudarme a arrojar un poco de luz:
DERIVATIVES: Codere auction date set | Capital City | IFRAsia

La verdad es que no conocía los CDSs y he estado investigando un poco. 
Hasta donde he podido entender los CDSs (Credit Default Swaps) son un instrumento de cobertura sobre un instrumento subyacente (bonos, obligaciones, lo que sea)
Por lo que veo, lo que permiten los CDSs es "apostar" en contra de una compañía ya que el comprador de los CDSs no tiene porque ser propietario de bonos y gana dinero si la empresa hace algún tipo de default selectivo como pasó con Codere.
Hasta aquí todo más o menos claro... Lo que no entiendo es en que consiste el evento del día 9 y que implicaciones puede tener sobre la cotización. No se si es un proceso meramente administrativo donde se pagan las primas y punto o si tiene más implicaciones.
Cualquier ayuda para intentar entenderlo será de agradecer.
Saludos


----------



## adivino (4 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hola,
> Estoy intentando averiguar que coj... es el evento del día 9... a ver si alguien puede ayudarme a arrojar un poco de luz:
> DERIVATIVES: Codere auction date set | Capital City | IFRAsia
> 
> ...



Hola
No es nada que afecte a la cotización de futuro (o no debiera, aunque luego veremos que si...)
En septiembre con Codere paso algo muy inusual. Los compradores de derivados que apostaban que Codere iba a entrar en default en septiembre se enfrentan los vendedores de esos derivados (es decir, apostaban a que no entraba en default).
El tema es que el viernes se le dio por default, cuando realmente sí había un acuerdo de pago de su deuda, pero lo iban a hacer con dos dias de retraso, blablabla... por lo que de hecho no hubo default, pero segun las normas de CDS si lo hubo
Ahora se va a hacer una subasta para poner un precio a esos CDS y ver cuanto finalmente tienen que pagarse unos a otros. 
Vamos, que es una pelea entre compradores y vendedores de CDS.
Dicho lo cual, como toda subasta se ve "sugestionada" por lo que este pasando en esa empresa ahora mismo. Si la empresa va bien, esos CDS valen mas o menos, porque hay mas o menos probabilidad de cobrar finalmente la deuda y blablabla. Eso significa que tal vez (y digo solo tal vez) haya gente empeñada en que la cotización no suba y/o no baje...


----------



## Robopoli (4 Oct 2013)

adivino dijo:


> Hola
> No es nada que afecte a la cotización de futuro (o no debiera, aunque luego veremos que si...)
> En septiembre con Codere paso algo muy inusual. Los compradores de derivados que apostaban que Codere iba a entrar en default en septiembre se enfrentan los vendedores de esos derivados (es decir, apostaban a que no entraba en default).
> El tema es que el viernes se le dio por default, cuando realmente sí había un acuerdo de pago de su deuda, pero lo iban a hacer con dos dias de retraso, blablabla... por lo que de hecho no hubo default, pero segun las normas de CDS si lo hubo
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta Adivino!! La verdad es que llevaba algún tiempo entender las implicaciones pero la terminología que se usa para explicar este tipo de instrumentos es de todo menos amigable. Ni que decir ya si es un caso tan particular como este...
Gracias de nuevo! Es un gusto aprender con este tipo de aportaciones!


----------



## 1965 (4 Oct 2013)

Soy yo, o esto se muere poco a poco. Todos los días lo mismo, un inicio de subida y a bajar durante todo el día, de forma que nadie se escandalice y salga corriendo, con un poquito cada día hasta que llegará un buen día que las pérdidas sean ya considerables


----------



## Baki (4 Oct 2013)

Alguno de los expertos me podria explicar el peaso de tapon que se ha visto al cierre a 1,65 leuros eran 473000 acciones a la venta...
:cook::cook::cook:


----------



## enda (4 Oct 2013)

Spain: ISDA "Defaulter" Codere S.A. 1 Year Default Probability 10.90%, Up 1.23% Today - Donald van Deventer - Seeking Alpha


----------



## Cordoba (4 Oct 2013)

enda dijo:


> Spain: ISDA "Defaulter" Codere S.A. 1 Year Default Probability 10.90%, Up 1.23% Today - Donald van Deventer - Seeking Alpha



Alguien puede explicar esto?


----------



## mpbk (4 Oct 2013)

sube todo menos esta
compramos faes, nh


----------



## Baki (4 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> sube todo menos esta
> compramos faes, nh



no lo pillo


----------



## mpbk (4 Oct 2013)

Baki dijo:


> no lo pillo



que estan subiendo todos los valores pequeños menos este, a ver la semana que viene...tiene que hacer un rebote de un 25%.

alguien está en el blog de tepeche? me gustaria saber que hacen por ahi.,.......:XX:


----------



## ane agurain (4 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> que estan subiendo todos los valores pequeños menos este, a ver la semana que viene...tiene que hacer un rebote de un 25%.
> 
> alguien está en el blog de tepeche? me gustaria saber que hacen por ahi.,.......:XX:



eh! cómo que la semana que viene? era esta! ::

---------- Post added 04-oct-2013 at 12:12 ----------

la semana que viene se supone, lo digo por algunos, que andará según mi gráfico entre 1.49 y 1.70

si superase 1.70 intradia rompería la gráfica de corto.


----------



## mpbk (4 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> eh! cómo que la semana que viene? era esta! ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-oct-2013 at 12:12 ----------
> 
> ...



no ha podido ser......

pero un rebote lo debe tener.


----------



## Baki (4 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> que estan subiendo todos los valores pequeños menos este, a ver la semana que viene...tiene que hacer un rebote de un 25%.
> 
> alguien está en el blog de tepeche? me gustaria saber que hacen por ahi.,.......:XX:



puede que dibuje un Short squeeze?


----------



## merkax (5 Oct 2013)

Baki dijo:


> Alguno de los expertos me podria explicar el peaso de tapon que se ha visto al cierre a 1,65 leuros eran 473000 acciones a la venta...
> :cook::cook::cook:



Un poco preocupante, no?


----------



## ane agurain (5 Oct 2013)

si miramos a largo plazo, vemos que estamos al inicio de la cuarta onda, la segunda de subida, antes de la quinta final. Aunque también puede ser que hayamos asistido a la cuarta (mini) en 2012 y estemos ahora en la quinta final.

Entiendo ahora lo de Depeche. La verdad es que mirado así tiene buena pinta gráficamente. Pero si es la quinta nos puede llevar también a perder el 1,10.

no sé no sé


----------



## mario_sg (5 Oct 2013)

ane nos das y nos kitas!!! yo no tengo ni idea de lo q decis, solo espero a q un dia todos os pongais de acuerdo y digais q vamos a llegar a 2'20!!!


----------



## NaNDeTe (5 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> si miramos a largo plazo, vemos que estamos al inicio de la cuarta onda, la segunda de subida, antes de la quinta final. Aunque también puede ser que hayamos asistido a la cuarta (mini) en 2012 y estemos ahora en la quinta final.
> 
> Entiendo ahora lo de Depeche. La verdad es que mirado así tiene buena pinta gráficamente. Pero si es la quinta nos puede llevar también a perder el 1,10.
> 
> no sé no sé



Yo no soy muy seguidor de Elliott, solo he mirado la teoria de las ondas de Elliott por encima pero vamos, lo que tengo entendido es que no siempre se cumple, ademas de ser algo bastante complejo de interpretar e igualmente puede dar lugar a fallos del plan.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Oct 2013)

Os recomiendo este artículo, y si quereis usarlas gratis, en eleconomista, en los gráficos de cada valor, las teneis:

Cómo revelar soportes ocultos con Fibonacci | Novatos Trading Club


si la aplicáis a la última bajada de 11 hasta ahora, veréis que casi casi los niveles de soporte chocan justo con todos los fibos. Pero si estiráis un poco más abajo, veréis como las líneas encajan mejor ahora.

La del 61,8% en 7.80 de rebote
La del 50% en el 6 de rebote
La del 38,2% en el 4,20 de resistencia no cruzada
La del 23,6% en el 3,10 aprox de rebote y suelo

Pero claro, para que esto salga, casi me ido a poner el valor final de Codere en 0.40 o así. Así que sí puede ser que la veamos a 3, pero también que después de esos 3, la veamos en céntimos.


----------



## Asdasd (6 Oct 2013)

Leído en Invertia:



> Ayer por la tarde se decidio que se habia incurrido en impago y los CDS sobbre los bonos se ejecutaran, de ahi que saliera BBVA co todo su paquete a la venta, en otra web tambien figura que codere ha suspendido pagos es de locos y aqui la CNMV sin decir nada.
> 
> DERIVATIVES: Codere auction date set | Capital City | IFRAsia
> 
> Stratégie - Le high



Aparecido hoy 4/10,sobre codere - Invertia Foros


----------



## Baki (6 Oct 2013)

Asdasd dijo:


> Leído en Invertia:
> 
> 
> 
> Aparecido hoy 4/10,sobre codere - Invertia Foros



Una cosita, salir con semejante cantidad de acciones, he leído que debe comunicarse con antelacion a la CNMV, no?
Porque en laCNMV, hechos relevantes no pone nada...Aunque en el país de pandereta en el que estamos, nunca se sabe..


----------



## mario_sg (7 Oct 2013)

Y hoy qué? Seguirá desangrándose?


----------



## ane agurain (7 Oct 2013)

mario_sg dijo:


> Y hoy qué? Seguirá desangrándose?



tiene pinta de que pasó la euforia, de momento


----------



## mfernama (7 Oct 2013)

Cociendo las ranas a fuego lento, tengo las patitas que me arden... en fin son chicharros y es lo que hay... mucho se tardará en ver los 2, y más los 3, no te digo los 4... si se ven algún día... 

suerte!


----------



## ane agurain (7 Oct 2013)

Hay que superar el 1,72 para encontrar alguna mínima señal.


----------



## baco (7 Oct 2013)

buenos dias.
Codere le cuesta un poco arrancar y siguen dibujando el grafico por GESPROBOLSA 07/10/13
a ver si se cumple


----------



## mfernama (7 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Hay que superar el 1,72 para encontrar alguna mínima señal.



Hoy parace que está moviendo mucho menos volumen, que la semana pasada a esta hora ¿no?... sin gasolina esto no sube


----------



## ane agurain (7 Oct 2013)

pero por qué ningún experto compara este repunte con el de hace 1 año?


----------



## NaNDeTe (7 Oct 2013)

Lo que es curioso es el indicador de acumulacion/distribucion de volumen, menudo petardazo abajo esta pegando desde la subida, se ha distribuido mas volumen que cuando estabamos a 1.15, la diferencia es que el que esta vendiendo (leoncillo) lo esta haciendo a 1,65/1,70 en vez de a 1,15. Que ahora pueda haber un repunte de la cotizacion pero sin volumen? podria ser y yo si estuviera dentro lo aprovecharia para salir cuanto antes.








MACD divergencia a la baja tambien para mas optimismo


----------



## adivino (7 Oct 2013)

No os molesteis en vaticinar arribas o abajos...
Codere esta intervenido. Hasta que no le suelten no va a moverse... arriba o abajo


----------



## Robopoli (7 Oct 2013)

adivino dijo:


> No os molesteis en vaticinar arribas o abajos...
> Codere esta intervenido. Hasta que no le suelten no va a moverse... arriba o abajo



No lo habría dicho mejor. Hasta que no suelten cuerda, posiblemente esta semana, no se sabrá hacia donde quiere ir la acción.


----------



## Duendek86 (7 Oct 2013)

Suben hasta las empresas en quiebra | DiálogoLibre



> Para esta semana son dos los valores que están en un momento interesante. Codere viene de apoyar en 1,59€, gracias, entre otros, que Moody's y SP le subieron la calificación tras hacer frente a los pagos. Pese a ello, no rebota, y si a corto plazo supera 1,71 dará señal de compra con objetivo 1,98€. Es de los pocos valores que no ha subido y puede hacerlo bien, se puede comprar ya siempre que no cierre por debajo de 1,57€.





> Por valores, los del Ibex35 parecen tener recorrido limitado. El dinero se esta desviando a 'small caps' que han sido las más castigadas estos últimos años. A corto, URALITA y CODERE pueden ser buenas apuestas para obtener un 10% o más de rentabilidad esta semana.


----------



## Duendek86 (7 Oct 2013)

Las nuevas máquinas de apuestas deportivas en Galicia se concentran de momento en los bares &mdash; Tu Diario de Apuestas



> Las terminales de apuestas deportivas llegaron este año por primera vez a Galicia. Las seis compañías con licencia para explotar este negocio abarcan de momento casi exclusivamente los bares.
> 
> En los bares gallegos ya funcionan las 471 terminales -de aspecto similar al de las tradicionales tragaperras- autorizadas para estos establecimientos de la comunidad, según el balance fr la Consellería de Presidencia, competente en materia de juego.
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 07-oct-2013 at 17:37 ----------

Tras dejarse su centimo diario en subasta Codere cierra a 1.67 - 1.21% UP


----------



## mfernama (7 Oct 2013)

adivino dijo:


> No os molesteis en vaticinar arribas o abajos...
> Codere esta intervenido. Hasta que no le suelten no va a moverse... arriba o abajo



El caso es saber si están acumulando para llevarla al cielo o están distribuyendo antes de llevarla a los infiernos. 

¿opiniones?


----------



## 1965 (7 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> El caso es saber si están acumulando para llevarla al cielo o están distribuyendo antes de llevarla a los infiernos.
> 
> ¿opiniones?



Yo opino (sin saber) que la dejarán caer y entonces habrá que estar listos para vender en lo que se pueda, pero por aquello del azar sigo aguantando


----------



## ane agurain (7 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Suben hasta las empresas en quiebra | DiálogoLibre



david cabaleiro por 3 artículo consecutivo recomendando codere en otro blog


----------



## BlueLaser (7 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> david cabaleiro por 3 artículo consecutivo recomendando codere en otro blog



Pues si hacemos caso a lo del "sentimiento contrario" deberiamos vender


----------



## Duendek86 (7 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> david cabaleiro por 3 artículo consecutivo recomendando codere en otro blog



Tiene que ir cargado hasta las cejas!! ::


----------



## explotado_encorbatado (7 Oct 2013)

De Campofrio ya nadie habla, la habéis abandonado?

Saludos


----------



## plexus1973 (7 Oct 2013)

mientras tanto, aquí, esperando a rebote...


----------



## mfernama (7 Oct 2013)

plexus1973 dijo:


> mientras tanto, aquí, esperando a rebote...



Tranquilo hombre que el 11 estará a 4.13, lo dijo DEPECHE, quedan solo 4 días ::


----------



## Duendek86 (7 Oct 2013)

Otra noticia.
http://www.elconfidencial.com/merca...a-se-libran-de-la-sombra-de-los-cortos_38487/

Sale en varios medios.

Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk


----------



## plexus1973 (8 Oct 2013)

Buenos días, esperemos la resurrección!


----------



## mfernama (8 Oct 2013)

Pues empieza para abajo, lo mismo hace lo contrario de lo que nos tiene acostumbrados, empieza bajando y acaba subiendo, a ver si ataca de una vez los 1,72, aunque como dijeron por aquí este valor está totalmente controlado.

Suerte.


----------



## venecia (8 Oct 2013)

yo confio y hasta noviembre no vendo...mas que 1 deposito al 2% seguro que me da....


----------



## plexus1973 (8 Oct 2013)

pues yo creo - modo pitoniso: on- que debería subir, además tengo precio medio de compra en 1.84, así que DEBE subir.


----------



## mfernama (8 Oct 2013)

Alguien recuerda cuando presentaban resultados?


----------



## Duendek86 (8 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Alguien recuerda cuando presentaban resultados?



mmm 17 de noviembre o algo asi, lo busco y te confirmo.

---------- Post added 08-oct-2013 at 10:25 ----------

Ahora no lo veo, pero los ultimos fueron el 30 de agosto, supongo que sera contar 3 meses y mas o menos por ahi tiene que andar.

Antes de resultados tiene mañana lo de los CSD's DERIVATIVES: Codere auction date set | Capital City | IFRe y segun he leido por ahi, y me lo confirma la noticia que puse ayer a la noche, los cortos tienen que estar cerrados, y eso en teoria debiera empujar el valor al alza antes de mañana.


----------



## decloban (8 Oct 2013)

11 de noviembre presentan resultados y creo que en diciembre tienen que volver a hacer frente al pago de los intereses de la deuda.


----------



## mfernama (8 Oct 2013)

decloban dijo:


> 11 de noviembre presentan resultados y creo que en diciembre tienen que volver a hacer frente al pago de los intereses de la deuda.



En resumen si sube o baja ya no se decidirá hasta finales de año... así que habrá que decidir si aguantar con este chicharro, que sumado a la caída que pudiera darse en general en grande índices puede darnos una combinacion maravillosa, para que luego digan que los SL no sirven para nada.


----------



## Depeche (8 Oct 2013)

No estoy de acuerdo, la subida es inminente.


----------



## creative (8 Oct 2013)

Solaria como lo ves despeche. Yo le veo los 2e prontito


----------



## mfernama (8 Oct 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, la subida es inminente.




Ojala tengas razón, quizá mañana con el cierre de cortos que indicaba Duenke, pero hoy el valor sigue la pauta de siempre, desangrándose poco a poco, y cada vez con menos volumen...

A mi me parece que único puede hacer que resucite y tome una senda alcista es la publicación de unos buenos resultados más la refinanciación de la deuda sin sorpresas.


----------



## Sebasesco (8 Oct 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, la subida es inminente.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, no sé si como acto de fe, o porque no me quedan mas coj...::

En el peor de los casos, que hay que esperar, hasta 2015??.. Joder será un alivio así me olvido de mirarlo continuamente como estas últimas semanas que ni a mis hijas cuando dormían de pequeñas las miraba tanto.


----------



## Matt88 (8 Oct 2013)

Sebasesco dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo, no sé si como acto de fe, o porque no me quedan mas coj...::
> 
> En el peor de los casos, que hay que esperar, hasta 2015??.. Joder será un alivio así me olvido de mirarlo continuamente como estas últimas semanas que ni a mis hijas cuando dormían de pequeñas las miraba tanto.



Juas juas juas!!!
:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
Buenísimo, Lo que me he reido.
Como lo lean mis hijas menudo mosqueo se van a pillar.:XX::XX::XX:
Estamos igual primo!!!
::::::


----------



## mpbk (8 Oct 2013)

que aburrimiento de acción


----------



## Humim (8 Oct 2013)

Depeche no te juegues tanto la reputacion que esa acción es pasto de especuladiores, puede que suba pero la veo unos meses rebotando entre 1.6 y 1.7


----------



## ane agurain (8 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> que aburrimiento de acción



Y no hemos superado el 1.70 que era a corto la resistencia...

se avecina algo pronto

---------- Post added 08-oct-2013 at 12:02 ----------


----------



## Duendek86 (8 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Y no hemos superado el 1.70 que era a corto la resistencia...
> 
> se avecina algo pronto
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-oct-2013 at 12:02 ----------



Entiendo que, en tu opinion, lo que viene podria ser algo malo no?


----------



## TONIMONTANA (8 Oct 2013)

No se como acabara esta semana, pero yo ya he divsrsificado un 30% en Quabit creo que ha esta acción aun la queda recorrido al igual que ha codere. cierto es que igual seria mejor que llegara a 1,50 quizas de esta forma rebotaria con mas fuerza.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Entiendo que, en tu opinion, lo que viene podria ser algo malo no?



o no:


Operar en bolsa: Banderas y Gallardetes


----------



## HisHoliness (8 Oct 2013)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> No se como acabara esta semana, pero yo ya he divsrsificado un 30% en Quabit creo *que ha esta hacion* aun la queda recorrido al igual que ha codere. cierto es que igual seria mejor que llegara a 1,50 quizas de esta forma rebotaria con mas fuerza.



Creo que es de las frases más salvajes que he visto escritas por aqui....

Mis dies.


----------



## adivino (8 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Creo que es de las frases más salvajes que he visto escritas por aqui....
> 
> Mis dies.



yo no puedo dejar de leerlo:8: 
Una y otra vez...y otra...


----------



## Robopoli (8 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> o no:
> 
> 
> Operar en bolsa: Banderas y Gallardetes



El enlace es de coña, no?
Entonces un banderín o gallardete es una figura que puede ir seguido de una subida o bajada dependiendo de lo que vaya hacer el precio de la acción ienso:
Cada día estoy más convencido que la mejor forma de hacer dinero con AT es vendiendo libros de AT.


----------



## racional (8 Oct 2013)

Sea cual sea la accion lo importante es tener un stop loss de salida por si todo saliera mal.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> El enlace es de coña, no?
> Entonces un banderín o gallardete es una figura que puede ir seguido de una subida o bajada dependiendo de lo que vaya hacer el precio de la acción ienso:
> Cada día estoy más convencido que la mejor forma de hacer dinero con AT es vendiendo libros de AT.



Leelo bien, porfa.


----------



## mfernama (8 Oct 2013)

Extrapolando y ya diciendo que ni puta idea, si le da por cruzar para abajo al 1,12 de cabeza ¿no? ::, que al fin y al cabo es donde comenzó todo, efectivamente un SL es imprescindible.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (8 Oct 2013)

Equivocarse es de humanos, pero corregir de sabios.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Extrapolando y ya diciendo que ni puta idea, si le da por cruzar para abajo al 1,12 de cabeza ¿no? ::, que al fin y al cabo es donde comenzó todo, efectivamente un SL es imprescindible.



Yo así lo veo aprox. Pero claro, que también puede joder la bandera p´arriba ::


----------



## manijero (9 Oct 2013)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Equivocarse es de humanos, pero corregir de sabios.



Sigue estando mal :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (9 Oct 2013)

corregir es arruinarse 2 veces


----------



## merkax (9 Oct 2013)

Fibonacci también opina que si bajamos más nos vamos al guano


----------



## Duendek86 (9 Oct 2013)

Bueno, ya tengo las palomitas y el cursor en el botón de vender por si acaso. A ver si hoy es el día del gran suceso (para bien o para mal xD)


----------



## plexus1973 (9 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Bueno, ya tengo las palomitas y el cursor en el botón de vender por si acaso. A ver si hoy es el día del gran suceso (para bien o para mal xD)



yo también, hay una fiesta montada en quabit y necesito cash, ¿que precio objetivo tienes para cdr? yo para cubrir necesito 1.84...


----------



## venecia (9 Oct 2013)

Buenos dias ,ponle SL a 1,60 y listo ,Hoy deberia de ser un buen dia para Codere Por el tema de cierre de posiciones cortas lo digo...


----------



## mfernama (9 Oct 2013)

Empieza como siempre un par de centimitos para arriba, por ahora igual de aburrido...


----------



## Duendek86 (9 Oct 2013)

plexus1973 dijo:


> yo también, hay una fiesta montada en quabit y necesito cash, ¿que precio objetivo tienes para cdr? yo para cubrir necesito 1.84...



Yo entre casi al principio cuando lo dijo Depeche, a 1.21 las primeras de modo que tengo un colchon majo de momento, vamos, que no he estado en rojo en ningun momento con ellas


----------



## mfernama (9 Oct 2013)

Joder que aburrimiento de valor, hay movimiento en todos los chicharros menos en este...prisa, amper, quabit, realia... pero codere se mueve menos que los ojos de espinete...


----------



## kitos84 (9 Oct 2013)

Vendido campo frío y paquete para dentro de codere... a ver si la muevo algo


----------



## ane agurain (9 Oct 2013)

suelo durmiente o ha perdido 1.60?
de 1.70 no debería pasar.


----------



## Robopoli (9 Oct 2013)

Holding Page

por si queréis seguir el tema de los CDSs.
Si no me equivoco el tema acaba a las 15:30 hora inglesa (16,30 de aquí)
A partir de ahí es posible que la acción se meneé un poco más.


----------



## adivino (9 Oct 2013)

algo la esta pasando ahora mismo....


----------



## Duendek86 (9 Oct 2013)

en pocos minutos mas de 90.000 titulos vendidos a 1.64€


----------



## adivino (9 Oct 2013)

y paso... bajonazo


----------



## Duendek86 (9 Oct 2013)

40k titulos mas la llevan a 1.6€

---------- Post added 09-oct-2013 at 13:30 ----------

1 accion la devuelve a 1.64 :o


----------



## adivino (9 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> 40k titulos mas la llevan a 1.6€
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-oct-2013 at 13:30 ----------
> 
> 1 accion la devuelve a 1.64 :o



no tienen ni verguenza:8:


----------



## Duendek86 (9 Oct 2013)

adivino dijo:


> no tienen ni verguenza:8:



2.500 titulos mas para devolverla al 1.6


----------



## Robopoli (9 Oct 2013)

Oye Duendek86! Que gráfico tan chulo! De donde lo has sacado?? Sobre Benito supongo que en algún momento se le acabarán los cortos y entonces tendrá que subir. Está claro que es quien está aguantando la cotización abajo por algún motivo.


----------



## venecia (9 Oct 2013)

mecawen Benito estamos aqui como mendigos a ver si nos caen unas migitas


----------



## Duendek86 (9 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Oye Duendek86! Que gráfico tan chulo! De donde lo has sacado?? Sobre Benito supongo que en algún momento se le acabarán los cortos y entonces tendrá que subir. Está claro que es quien está aguantando la cotización abajo por algún motivo.



De aquí
Visual Economy: Cartera, Análisis de Riesgo, Fondos, Noticias, Filtros de Valores y Alertas.

Vas a Mercados -> España -> Negociacion por Broker -> Buscas cdr.mc y listo


----------



## mfernama (9 Oct 2013)

Sí el BYM no deja de encular a CDR, y por ende a nosotros... a ver si acaba con sus cortos y la deja subir, ¿no?


----------



## Duendek86 (9 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Sí el BYM no deja de encular a CDR, y por ende a nosotros... a ver si acaba con sus cortos y la deja subir, ¿no?



En la pagina que he puesto antes se pueden mirar las ordenes de compra y venta, eso si, con retraso, pero no veo muchas ordenes de compra, las que hay son pequeñas. A ver como termina esto ::


----------



## Metal12 (9 Oct 2013)

Pillo sitio para la sesión de 14:00 a 17:35 horas


----------



## Robopoli (9 Oct 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> Pillo sitio para la sesión de 14:00 a 17:35 horas



Coño!!! Eso es optimismo???


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Oct 2013)

¿ Que dice Depeche en su foro ?


----------



## Cordoba (9 Oct 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> Pillo sitio para la sesión de 14:00 a 17:35 horas



Metal 12 esperemos que vayas subido, como te resbales un poco ya sabes por donde se mete el cohete.


----------



## adivino (9 Oct 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Que dice Depeche en su foro ?



comprar esta semana


----------



## Metal12 (9 Oct 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Metal 12 esperemos que vayas subido, como te resbales un poco ya sabes por donde se mete el cohete.



La verdad que no lo había pensado ienso:. Trato de darle animo al cuidado, a ver si es capaz ya de dejarla despegar......


----------



## palladio (9 Oct 2013)

a esta hora se cerraban los cortos ¿no?
veremos si hay movimiento


----------



## mfernama (9 Oct 2013)

Pues no se ha notado un pimiento.. sigo opinando que lo único que puede hacer que despegue o que el banderin nos lo metan por el orto son los resultados, así que a esperar un mesecito.


----------



## Duendek86 (9 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Pues no se ha notado un pimiento.. sigo opinando que lo único que hara que despegue o que el banderin nos lo metan por el orto son los resultados, así que a esperar un mesecito.



Parece que se van acumulando mas ordenes de compra no? en las 5 puestos que deja ver la web de antes suben de 20k entradas en cada tramo, antes no estaba asi.


----------



## mfernama (9 Oct 2013)

Si parece que el volumen aumenta, veremos al final del día.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (9 Oct 2013)

Me tiene de los nervios :S. 

Hace días que pienso en ventilármelas para tener liquidez para otros valores, me estoy esperando por eso de "a ver si..." y mientras los que tenía en ojo subiendo y esta mamona cogida con esposas que no se mueve un ápice...

(Obvimente en el momento que lo haga subirá y las otras bajarán... :


----------



## decloban (9 Oct 2013)

1 euro 100 pesetas dijo:


> Me tiene de los nervios :S.
> 
> (Obvimente en el momento que lo haga subirá y las otras bajarán... :



Pues ya tardas en vender :XX:


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (9 Oct 2013)

Vete a paseo


----------



## NaNDeTe (9 Oct 2013)

Hasta que no se de un dato por fundamental esto no se va a mover, se que el 11 o 14de noviembre hay algo pero creo que n octubre se presentaban datos tambien


----------



## 1965 (9 Oct 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Hasta que no se de un dato por fundamental esto no se va a mover, se que el 11 o 14de noviembre hay algo pero creo que n octubre se presentaban datos tambien



Desde mi ignorancia, creo que esto no está esperando a datos de viabilidad de la empresa, sino que es especular por especular. No creo que nadie entrase aquí por fundamentales ni por dividendos ni na de na. Es un chicharro y lo usan para cazar incautos. Suben un poquito para que entremos y luego lo van desgastando y sigues ahí esperando porque un día lo viste ahí arriba... y cuando te das cuenta, va bajando y bajando.


----------



## merkax (9 Oct 2013)

Se encuentra en el tercer retroceso de Fibonacci, mientras no baje de ahí puede dar aún muchas alegrías


----------



## NaNDeTe (9 Oct 2013)

1965 dijo:


> Desde mi ignorancia, creo que esto no está esperando a datos de viabilidad de la empresa, sino que es especular por especular. No creo que nadie entrase aquí por fundamentales ni por dividendos ni na de na. Es un chicharro y lo usan para cazar incautos. Suben un poquito para que entremos y luego lo van desgastando y sigues ahí esperando porque un día lo viste ahí arriba... y cuando te das cuenta, va bajando y bajando.



Ya, pero cuando despego fue por un motivo fundamental, aunque el MACD empezase a indicar divergencia en mayo, supongo que esperando a la excusa de los JJOO (que si nos los hubieran dado, quien acumulo Coderes a 1€ y pico, habria triunfado como la cocacola), no pudo ser pero no se iba a distribuir nuevamente en perdidas, asi que fue el pago de vencimiento a los bonistas la que desencadeno el subidon, noticia que en caso de producirse en cualquier otra epoca no hubiera provocado esa explosion hacia arriba ni de blas. No puedes hacer subir una accion un 100% por que te de la gana, necesitas una excusa tanto para subir como para bajar el precio de manera tan exagerada, y por lo general los especuladores acumulan o distribuyen durante la fase de espera a la noticia y ya mueven el valor en la direccion que interese segun la noticia que se produzca.


----------



## Sebasesco (9 Oct 2013)

España tiene un 13% más de millonarios en un año pese a la crisis
INFORME DE CREDIT SUISSE
España tiene un 13% más de millonarios a pesar de la crisis

PUES NO HABRÁ SIDO CON CODERE........NO??

---------- Post added 09-oct-2013 at 20:44 ----------

Pero tu dame hueco y un poco de tiempo que yo, ya.....


----------



## palladio (9 Oct 2013)

Pues otro palito a la burra para abajo
yo mantengo el valor, entre confiando en depeche y la salida también la haré cuando lo marque
Lo mejor será no mirarlo en una temporada y en unos meses volver a mirar la cotización

CODERE no existen bajistas en el valor por GESPROBOLSA 09/10/13

Aquí habla de un posible rebote sino cierra por debajo de 1.59, en intradía ha tocado 1,59 y cerrado en 1.60...


----------



## ane agurain (9 Oct 2013)

pero qué cortos ni cortos? si apenas había. Por si depeche se equivocara pondría SL en 1.45

---------- Post added 09-oct-2013 at 12:59 ----------

El FMI ha lanzado una alarma sobre el nivel de deuda de las empresas españolas.

---------- Post added 09-oct-2013 at 13:01 ----------

Y los fundamentales son buenos, pero la deuda es monstruosa. Por mucha facturación que aumente +15%, lo que lastra es la deuda.


Me recuerda a Jazztel un huevo.


----------



## itaka (9 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero qué cortos ni cortos? si apenas había. Por si depeche se equivocara pondría SL en 1.45
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-oct-2013 at 12:59 ----------
> 
> ...



pues jazztel esta a 8 euros.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Oct 2013)

itaka dijo:


> pues jazztel esta a 8 euros.



Sí, y a cuánto ha estado y cuánto tiempo?








Codere:







Aprecias las evoluciones?


----------



## 1965 (9 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Sí, y a cuánto ha estado y cuánto tiempo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola Ane, ¿de donde sacas esas gráficas?


----------



## mfernama (9 Oct 2013)

10 años pasan mu rápido ::

Como ya se ha dicho por aquí ahora mismo solo queda esperar a que los resultados que presenta el mes que viene no sean malos y que pueda refinanciar sin problemas la deuda, eso es lo único que haría subir la cotización, ni elliot, ni fibo, ni leshesss

Últimamente veo muchos análisis por ahí de codere diciendo que una vez rompa la resistencia del 1.71 se podría ir a los 1.97, lo mismo quieren descargar...

Por suerte mi prudencia me hace meter poco en este tipo de valores y me voy a quedar quietecito hasta los resultados, en función de lo que ocurra habrá que abdicar o decidir esperar a final de año, siempre que no me barran el SL enterrado en el infierno que tengo puesto, si logro plusvalías fijo que me hago Premium de esos... porque tendría mucho mérito.

Saludos


----------



## Sebasesco (9 Oct 2013)

1965 dijo:


> Hola Ane, ¿de donde sacas esas gráficas?



Sólo entre Enero y Marzo de 2001 estuvo por encima de los 10 euros (al cambio claro, entonces teníamos la peseta)

y si nos fijamos en los últimos cinco años, para ajustarnos más a la gráfica de Codere, el resultado es este.







---------- Post added 09-oct-2013 at 23:08 ----------

Perdón, he errado al citar, quería contestar al comentario de Ane, con las gráficas de Jazztel y Codere.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Oct 2013)

1965 dijo:


> Hola Ane, ¿de donde sacas esas gráficas?



invertia...


Si te fijas, los primeros 5 años de cada empresa, ambas con deudaka...


----------



## BlueLaser (9 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> 10 años pasan mu rápido ::
> 
> Como ya se ha dicho por aquí ahora mismo solo queda esperar a que los resultados que presenta el mes que viene no sean malos y que pueda refinanciar sin problemas la deuda, eso es lo único que haría subir la cotización, ni elliot, ni fibo, ni leshesss
> 
> ...



Coño, ya hemos pillao al culpable. A ver, los iluminaos o venaos de Benito y Monjardin van vendiendo para barrer los SL, y como seguro que han visto tu orden enterrada en el infierno seguiran vendiendo hasta que el infierno se hiele. Quita el SL, porfaplis, que sino esto va a ser eterno


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (10 Oct 2013)

Bueno, Benito hoy está comprando. Pocas, pero comprando...

Veeenga yaaaa vamooos tira arribaaa!


----------



## Duendek86 (10 Oct 2013)

CODERE BYM es quien impide la subida pero no tendría ya ni 200,000 por GESPROBOLSA 10/10/13



> CODERE BYM es quien impide la subida pero no tendría ya ni 200,000
> 
> Desde hace días en subasta de cierre se ve una gran orden a la venta, dicha orden de venta va disminuyendo cada dia y las ventas coinciden con las acciones que va vendiendo BYM.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robopoli (10 Oct 2013)

Buenos días,
Ayer estuve echando un vistazillo a la gráfica pese a declararme AT-agnóstico y con lo poco que conozco de esto "parece" que, poniendo la gráfica a 15 minutos, ayer se pudo generar una divergencia alcista al final de tarde que se puede ver con la bajada de la cotización y la subida del AD.




Agradecería opinión de expertos en el tema. 
Dinero no se si vamos a ganar pero aclarar "concetos" seguro que unos pocos 
)

---------

Por cierto. Qué software usáis para el AT?


----------



## Shakadevirgo (10 Oct 2013)

No he visto que nadie haya puesto esto:

Codere Bonds Get Initial Value of 48% in Default Swaps Auction - Bloomberg


----------



## Robopoli (10 Oct 2013)

Shakadevirgo dijo:


> No he visto que nadie haya puesto esto:
> 
> Codere Bonds Get Initial Value of 48% in Default Swaps Auction - Bloomberg



Supongo que porque no debe tener mayor impacto sobre la acción. Es sólo un arreglo entre compradores y vendedores de CDSs.
Saludos


----------



## mfernama (10 Oct 2013)

Bueno que son 200000 acciones !! Eso nos lo pulimos entre los de Burbuja en una mañanita...

Blue se agradece que se pase a animar un poco este hilo.

---------- Post added 10-oct-2013 at 10:03 ----------

Respecto al valor empieza como siempre, unos centimitos para arriba...a ver si a menos acaba en verde hoy.


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Bueno que son 200000 acciones !! Eso nos lo pulimos entre los de Burbuja en una mañanita...
> 
> Blue se agradece que se pase a animar un poco este hilo.
> 
> ...




Son unos 320.000€... a poco que nos pongamos unos 50 foreros a comprar acabamos con todas.


----------



## baco (10 Oct 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Son unos 320.000€... a poco que nos pongamos unos 50 foreros a comprar acabamos con todas.



pues yo no llevo suelto,,)


----------



## Duendek86 (10 Oct 2013)

baco dijo:


> pues yo no llevo suelto,,)



Si el Dios Baco no lleva suelto para vicios apaga y vamonos ya. :XX:

---------- Post added 10-oct-2013 at 12:31 ----------

Codere: Alta probabilidad de subidas en el corto plazo



> Codere: Alta probabilidad de subidas en el corto plazo
> La estructura de Codere de corto/medio plazo es alcista (no hablamos de su tendencia bajista de ciclo). En primer lugar ha corregido gran parte de la subida anterior, rebajando los altos niveles de sobrecompra alcanzados.
> 
> En segundo lugar, los precios se apoyan sobre las medias exponenciales que a su vez están cerca de girarse al alza. Esto último es una señal operativa fiable, como vimos en la vuelta bajista que protagonizaron las medias en marzo de 2013, y que llevaron a los precios desde 3,50 a casi 1 euro.
> ...


----------



## baco (10 Oct 2013)

CODERE BYM es quien impide la subida pero no tendría ya ni 200,000 | GESPROBOLSA
como le pille yo a BYM..
Venga animo que esto tiene que empezar en breve a tomar otros derroteros..


----------



## Duendek86 (10 Oct 2013)

37.000 titulos a 1.63 han entrado ahora, esto se esta calentando parece...

---------- Post added 10-oct-2013 at 12:40 ----------

38.000 mas, estamos en 1.64


----------



## adivino (10 Oct 2013)

Sigue manipulada


----------



## Duendek86 (10 Oct 2013)

Disparado de volumen, picotazo a 1.65, vuelta a 1.63 con una orden pequeña y a la espera de acontecimientos!


----------



## Depeche (10 Oct 2013)

Codere tal y como he avisado en mi foro privado premium va a saltar hoy con fuerza.
Hoy es el día,se acabó la corrección,preparense para unos días de subidas.


----------



## baco (10 Oct 2013)

eso creo que es lo que todos deseamos,, todos los que llevamos en cartera este valor, aunque hoy mismo como dices lo veo muy temprano ienso:...
pero....quien sabe quizás tus indicadores estén en lo cierto


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Oct 2013)

Ojala sea asi.


----------



## Metal12 (10 Oct 2013)

Pues menos mal, por que ya iba a pedir pista para aterrizar y esta noticia me hace seguir en el aire


----------



## mfernama (10 Oct 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Codere tal y como he avisado en mi foro privado premium va a saltar hoy con fuerza.
> Hoy es el día,se acabó la corrección,preparense para unos días de subidas.



Hombre ya sabemos quién le compró las 200000 acciones al Benito y compañía

Algo parece que se anima la cotización, a ver si es verdad...


----------



## Sebasesco (10 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> 37.000 titulos a 1.63 han entrado ahora, esto se esta calentando parece...
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-oct-2013 at 12:40 ----------
> 
> 38.000 mas, estamos en 1.64



Pues yo te juro por el niño jesús, que NO he sido.


----------



## Violator (10 Oct 2013)

Parece que el volumen es mas alto que en días precedentes...


----------



## Robopoli (10 Oct 2013)

Violator dijo:


> Parece que el volumen es mas alto que en días precedentes...



Pero la japuta sigue plana... a ver si la sueltan ya!!


----------



## Robopoli (10 Oct 2013)

Cómo se está poniendo la cosa señores... esto parece una olla a presión!! 
Hay un volumen del copón y el único que está vendiendo es UBS (eso sí... de forma masiva para aguantar las compras).
A ver si la dejan respirar...


----------



## mpbk (10 Oct 2013)

al final esta ha sido un fail, por lo menos en tiempo, prisa, ezetis, etc etc suben mucho


----------



## Robopoli (10 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> al final esta ha sido un fail, por lo menos en tiempo, prisa, ezetis, etc etc suben mucho



Se ha retrasado la puñetera más de lo que a mí personalmente me hubiera gustado pero aún así si sube lo que tiene que subir y todo apunta a que sí no lo puedo considerar un mal movimiento y yo estaré más feliz que unas castañuelas. Eso sí estoy de acuerdo que otras como prisa y faes a día de hoy se comportan mejor pero tampoco se puede tener todo :o)


----------



## Duendek86 (10 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> al final esta ha sido un fail, por lo menos en tiempo, prisa, ezetis, etc etc suben mucho



Eso diselo al que compro a 1.10 - 1.20 y vendio a 2.5 - 2.8.... y no es mi caso, que yo no las vendi y sigo con ellas xD


----------



## TONIMONTANA (10 Oct 2013)

-¿que volumen debería entrar para que se acerque el valor a 1,71?


----------



## Sebasesco (10 Oct 2013)

Me temo que hoy no será el día de despegue, pero mañana puede ser un gran VIERNES.


----------



## baco (10 Oct 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Codere tal y como he avisado en mi foro privado premium va a saltar hoy con fuerza.
> Hoy es el día,se acabó la corrección,preparense para unos días de subidas.



Nombre‡ Último‡ Var.‡ Vol‡ Bid‡ Ask‡ Max‡ Min‡
CODERE 1,62 0,02 683.977	1,62 1,61 1,650 1,60

Queda una hora, para el finalizar el día de hoy,,..ienso:


----------



## venecia (10 Oct 2013)

el volumen si no me equivoco es 4 veces mas que otros dias no? bueno que ayer no pero.... vamos coderes mias en 2,50 os espero jiiji


----------



## Sebasesco (10 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> el volumen si no me equivoco es 4 veces mas que otros dias no? bueno que ayer no pero.... vamos coderes mias en 2,50 os espero jiiji



En 2,50???

Amos no me jod.... Aquí aguanto hasta los tres, con dos narices, o me bebo todo el agua que vaya entrando cuando empiece a hundirse el barco....:XX:


----------



## baco (10 Oct 2013)

depeche,, estas pensando en lo que pasara en subasta, me da a mi que hoy tus aforados premium se quedan a verlas venir,, bueno como nosotros claro,, mañana Dios dira.


----------



## plexus1973 (10 Oct 2013)

Sebasesco dijo:


> En 2,50???
> 
> Amos no me jod.... Aquí aguanto hasta los tres, con dos narices, o me bebo todo el agua que vaya entrando cuando empiece a hundirse el barco....:XX:



pues yo antes de llegar a los 2 aprieto botón del pánico, me saco mis beneficios y dejo a CODERE por una temporada que me da muy mala vida...


----------



## baco (10 Oct 2013)

plexus1973 dijo:


> pues yo antes de llegar a los 2 aprieto botón del pánico, me saco mis beneficios y dejo a CODERE por una temporada que me da muy mala vida...



perdidas limitadas y beneficios ilimitados,,pasara del 2 plexux, pero hoy no..
ahora mismo en 1.62 y mi amigo MACD ,, diciendome que quieren ver otra vez el 1.6,antes del cierre..

---------- Post added 10-oct-2013 at 17:07 ----------

coño 1.6,, si es que...


----------



## Robopoli (10 Oct 2013)

Que jodío tu amigo MACD... ya está en 1,60.


----------



## venecia (10 Oct 2013)

este volumen no es normall......se avecina algo


----------



## baco (10 Oct 2013)

alarm..alarm.. cojer aire


----------



## Duendek86 (10 Oct 2013)

1.59 despues de tocar 1.58!


----------



## 1965 (10 Oct 2013)

1,57, aver si es que no entiendo el significado de subir????


----------



## Duendek86 (10 Oct 2013)

1965 dijo:


> 1,57, aver si es que no entiendo el significado de subir????



ha cerrado a 1.58, veamos la subasta.


----------



## baco (10 Oct 2013)

cierre 1.58 variacion -62%

---------- Post added 10-oct-2013 at 17:38 ----------

perdon 1.59 -62%


----------



## mfernama (10 Oct 2013)

El que se ha puesto las botas hoy vendiendo ha sido UBS, mas de 311K acciones.

Si baja con volumen mala señal, el volumen es bueno en las subidas pero en las bajadas no creo que sea bueno.


----------



## venecia (10 Oct 2013)

casi me descabalgan.......menos mal que kite el SL


----------



## Duendek86 (10 Oct 2013)

baco dijo:


> cierre 1.58 variacion -62%
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-oct-2013 at 17:38 ----------
> 
> perdon 1.59 -62%



y tapon de 133.000 titulos. Cada dia ese tapon que dejan tiene 100.000 titulos menos, a ver si para mañana esta absorbido y no parece otro


----------



## mfernama (10 Oct 2013)

A ver si DEPECHE nos explica en abierto alguna teoría por la que no haya subido con fuerza tal y como dijo a media mañana...


----------



## venecia (10 Oct 2013)

dira que calma que son bajadas sanas xDD


----------



## mfernama (10 Oct 2013)

:XX::XX:A este paso el IBEX se planta en los 11000 y codere sigue entre 1.57 y 1.61


----------



## ane agurain (10 Oct 2013)

El gráfico es perfecto desde hace 10 días

---------- Post added 10-oct-2013 at 10:06 ----------

Estamos justamente en el cierre más bajo de estos días. Y estamos JUSTO JUSTO en el 61,8% de la subida de días pasados.

Mañana es un día muy importante


----------



## Metal12 (10 Oct 2013)

*#RepostandojornadaviernesCDR*

¿Sera mañana:fiufiu:?


----------



## baco (10 Oct 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> *#RepostandojornadaviernesCDR*
> 
> ¿Sera mañana:fiufiu:?



jajajaja)

---------- Post added 10-oct-2013 at 18:18 ----------

ane piensas que puede buscar mañana tapar el gap, o como dice mi psiquiatra solo digo chorradas..


----------



## Duendek86 (10 Oct 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> *#RepostandojornadaviernesCDR*
> 
> ¿Sera mañana:fiufiu:?



eres el amo! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ane agurain (10 Oct 2013)

todos los días de esta semana se abre arriba si os fijáis


----------



## baco (10 Oct 2013)

si y minimos mas bajos
que te parece el hueco del dia 19,, crees que puede hacer un pull, desde alli o ves demasiada la corrección, preferiría que subiese cerrando


----------



## itaka (10 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> todos los días de esta semana se abre arriba si os fijáis



y eso que puede significar ????


----------



## ane agurain (10 Oct 2013)

itaka dijo:


> y eso que puede significar ????



pues significa nada, o significa que está muy controlada.

---------- Post added 10-oct-2013 at 10:45 ----------




baco dijo:


> si y minimos mas bajos
> que te parece el hueco del dia 19,, crees que puede hacer un pull, desde alli o ves demasiada la corrección, preferiría que subiese cerrando



Ahora mismo estamos en *1.57.* Es posible que cierre es gap a 1,39 aprox como dices, además es una resistencia de hace unos meses. Pero es que a mi me gusta Fibonacci, y perder 1.57 al cierre no me mola. Para mí es una resistencia muy importante.

Ese día se abrió a 1.60, *se bajó a 1.57, *se tocaron 2.05 y se cerró a 1.99 con más de 1 millón de acciones.




Ni idea, pero pondría el SL en 1,45 o así por si acaso.


----------



## baco (10 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues significa nada, o significa que está muy controlada.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-oct-2013 at 10:45 ----------
> 
> ...



mercy, lo tengo enterrado un poco mas abajo, gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Duendek86 (10 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues significa nada, o significa que está muy controlada.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-oct-2013 at 10:45 ----------
> 
> ...



estamos a 1.59, no a 1.57 si no me equivoco


----------



## Cordoba (10 Oct 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> *#RepostandojornadaviernesCDR*
> 
> ¿Sera mañana:fiufiu:?



No eres el amo , eres el puto amo, premio al Codere del Dia:XX::XX::XX:

---------- Post added 10-oct-2013 at 19:16 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> pues significa nada, o significa que está muy controlada.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-oct-2013 at 10:45 ----------
> 
> ...



Mojate y dinos como crees que va acabar esta película, saludos.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Oct 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> No eres el amo , eres el puto amo, premio al Codere del Dia:XX::XX::XX:
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-oct-2013 at 19:16 ----------
> 
> ...



Ojalá me equivoque pero mañana para dar señal de compra hay que superar 1.68


Hablando de Fibo: resistencia en 1.57-1.58
Las 10-70-200: es la misma figura que hace justo 1 año, mirad el gráfico:
Cotizacion de CODERE - Empresa - graficos - elEconomista.es


Si miramos RSI está en sobreventa sobre todo porque aún entra en los 14 días la gran caída, si no cae mañana, el lunes volverá por inercia a la zona media el RSI, descontando también la caída gorda del último día.


Os pongo el gráfico de hace justo 1 año, para que comparéis vosotros mismos lo que ocurrió con lo de ahora:







En cuanto perdió el 61,80% de Fibonacci, se perdieron los 3.80 y para abajo.



yo es que no veo señal alguna positiva después de lo de hoy. O rebota mañana, hay posibilidades serias, o para mí nos vamos a 1,10. Pero es que ni a largo me da bien. Suerte.

Igual Depeche ve algo que se me escapa.


----------



## tikonenko (10 Oct 2013)

*ya va*

ya va subiendo,2 centimitos,esto va párriba


----------



## mpbk (10 Oct 2013)

que aburrimiento de acción.........

vocento, etc etc, todas saltando menos esta


----------



## Cordoba (10 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> que aburrimiento de acción.........
> 
> vocento, etc etc, todas saltando menos esta



Como ves tu el tema, pareces alguien con criterio y conocimientos en este mundo de la bolsa tan complicado, no se si estas de acuerdo conmigo, de que esta muy manipulada, lo que no entiendo es que interés hay de que no suba.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## mpbk (10 Oct 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Como ves tu el tema, pareces alguien con criterio y conocimientos en este mundo de la bolsa tan complicado, no se si estas de acuerdo conmigo, de que esta muy manipulada, lo que no entiendo es que interés hay de que no suba.
> Saludos y gracias.



5 años llevo viviendo de esto.

hoy han saltado stops, ya se ve en el incremento de volumen.....hay valores bastante mejores, lo mejor seria esperar que deje una vela verde e incoporarse


----------



## venecia (10 Oct 2013)

mañana todos con el dedo en el boton ....ya no me fio ni un pelo que tire parriba


----------



## merkax (10 Oct 2013)

Nos estamos alejando del tercer nivel de fibonacci, ahí habría muchos SL


----------



## mfernama (10 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> mañana todos con el dedo en el boton ....ya no me fio ni un pelo que tire parriba



Si no le dio ya al botón, qué le hace pensar que mañana le dará, ¿no sería mejor poner un SL?, que lo toca pues a tomar por culo, que no pues a ver que pasa... si no le rompen el SL y llega hasta el día de resultados pues lo mismo hay suerte, el valor pinta muy mal.


----------



## Cordoba (10 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> 5 años llevo viviendo de esto.
> 
> hoy han saltado stops, ya se ve en el incremento de volumen.....hay valores bastante mejores, lo mejor seria esperar que deje una vela verde e incoporarse



Bueno mojate un poco mas que intuyes que puede pasar mañana, o que crees que están haciendo con el valor? Crees que es normal lo que le pasa?


----------



## Sebasesco (10 Oct 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Bueno mojate un poco mas que intuyes que puede pasar mañana, o que crees que están haciendo con el *valor*? Crees que es normal lo que le pasa?




VALOR es lo que hay que tener para estar delante de este morlaco todos los días,sabiendo que podemos perder el _TIPO, _ ::::


----------



## itaka (10 Oct 2013)

en visualeconomicy.com

el mayor numero de ventas la ha realizado ubs

segun lei a donpepito. 

es buena señal para empezar a comprar, si no recuerdo mal fue consejo que dio en abengoa b






y UBS MA	UBS LIMITED ...	-311.200	17.011	328.211


----------



## mfernama (10 Oct 2013)

Cuando no es BYM, es BBVA y cuando no UBS, total a alguien hay que culpar... sin duda estos se traen algo entre manos, la quiebra o la subida, qui lo sa?


----------



## Chila (10 Oct 2013)

Estamos haciendo todo un master sobre un valor chicharrero.
Desde luego, ganar dinero no sé, aprender estamos aprendiendo.


----------



## tikonenko (11 Oct 2013)

*no la van a dejar subir*

hola,lei a un tal Cordoba preguntarse que interes puede haber en no dejar subir a CODERE, bien,lo aclarare,hay mucho interes en no dejarla subir,porque van a canjear deuda por acciones y cuanto mas barata este la accion mas estampitas les tendran que dar,ni que decir tiene que los tomadores de deuda son grandes bancos,por otro lado los sampedros estan tratando de subirla,pero las fuerzas son muy desiguales,espero haber arrojado un poco de luz al misterio,


----------



## mfernama (11 Oct 2013)

tikonenko dijo:


> hola,lei a un tal Cordoba preguntarse que interes puede haber en no dejar subir a CODERE, bien,lo aclarare,hay mucho interes en no dejarla subir,porque van a canjear deuda por acciones y cuanto mas barata este la accion mas estampitas les tendran que dar,ni que decir tiene que los tomadores de deuda son grandes bancos,por otro lado los sampedros estan tratando de subirla,pero las fuerzas son muy desiguales,espero haber arrojado un poco de luz al misterio,



Efectivamente dio usted en el clavo, en rankia lo explican claramente, sobretodo el último párrafo lo deja clarísimo:

Codere: Lucha de intereses opuestos. - Rankia


----------



## plexus1973 (11 Oct 2013)

miedito me da...


----------



## venecia (11 Oct 2013)

datos de preapertura??


----------



## Robopoli (11 Oct 2013)

Buenos días Himbersores,
Creo que al alza por lo que se comenta en otros foros pero no tengo tiempo real para ver exactamente cómo está ahora.
8 minutos para verlo :o)


----------



## venecia (11 Oct 2013)

ing me da 1,63e .....


----------



## Metal12 (11 Oct 2013)

*#DespegandoenbuscadeCDR*

A ver que tal se nos da el día.....

*Cordoba* tengo sitio para ti, si quieres puedes subir, pero los nervios los dejas en tierra


----------



## plexus1973 (11 Oct 2013)

1.62 ahora mismo


----------



## Duendek86 (11 Oct 2013)

1.61, bajando tras abrir al alza como de costumbre


----------



## mfernama (11 Oct 2013)

Abre como siempre, con unos centimillos hacia arriba, nada nuevo bajo el sol.

---------- Post added 11-oct-2013 at 09:10 ----------

Lo peor es ver como suben otros muchos chicharros, snif snif


----------



## 1965 (11 Oct 2013)

Tienen pinta de que alguien se apuntó lo del día 11 de depeche y hoy le van a dar en toda la boca. ¿la veremos hoy por 1,4?


----------



## Duendek86 (11 Oct 2013)

1965 dijo:


> Tienen pinta de que alguien se apuntó lo del día 11 de depeche y hoy le van a dar en toda la boca. ¿la veremos hoy por 1,4?



De momento parece que lleva mejor pinta que ayer.






A ver que pasa


----------



## Robopoli (11 Oct 2013)

Va con más del doble de volumen que ayer a la misma hora...
Veremos pero hay bastante vidilla.


----------



## plexus1973 (11 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> 1.61, bajando tras abrir al alza como de costumbre



Tú que tienes acceso a la zona vip de Depeche, ¿tenemos motivos para preocuparnos? Yo estoy :8:


----------



## Duendek86 (11 Oct 2013)

plexus1973 dijo:


> Tú que tienes acceso a la zona vip de Depeche, ¿tenemos motivos para preocuparnos? Yo estoy :8:



Ya lo dijo él ayer aquí. Segun él esta todo controlado y tiene mucha subida sobre todo a largo plazo, y a corto plazo deberia subir tambien bastante en breve. (entendamos breve como unos dias).

De todas formas independientemente de lo que el diga, he visto en multiples sitios que ha cambiado la sensacion y crece el optimismo hacia codere (no me refiero a que digan que va a subir si o si, sino a gente que hace una semana lo pintaba muuuuuy negro aqui y en otros sitios y a medida que han pasado los dias lo han ido pintando de gris mas claro cada vez, que no blanco  ), a ver si sigue esa tendencia y explota al alza.


----------



## Cordoba (11 Oct 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> *#DespegandoenbuscadeCDR*
> 
> A ver que tal se nos da el día.....
> 
> *Cordoba* tengo sitio para ti, si quieres puedes subir, pero los nervios los dejas en tierra



vaya repertorio de cohetes que tienes, yo despues del mogollon de gasofa que le echaste ayer, me subo porque va a llegar muuuuuuuuuuu LENJOS!
SALUDOS CRACK


----------



## mfernama (11 Oct 2013)

Sin acritud, pero dejense de cohetes ya está como al principio, tenía dos chicharros entre los que elegir, PRISA y CDR, parece que la cague bien ::::


----------



## misterX (11 Oct 2013)

pues yo acabo de comprar, con un par


----------



## Duendek86 (11 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Sin acritud, pero dejense de cohetes ya está como al principio, tenía dos chicharros entre los que elegir, PRISA y CDR, parece que la cague bien ::::



yo llevo algo de prisa tambien  aunque el fuerte es codere ::


----------



## mfernama (11 Oct 2013)

misterX dijo:


> pues yo acabo de comprar, con un par



Ahí con dos cojones :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## itaka (11 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Sin acritud, pero dejense de cohetes ya está como al principio, tenía dos chicharros entre los que elegir, PRISA y CDR, parece que la cague bien ::::



pues si le digo que yo vendi prisa, para comprar codere. :::::: no hago numeros pk me corto los huevos.


----------



## 1965 (11 Oct 2013)

Un argumento simple: si hay guerra por bajar la acción porque está previsto saldar la deuda con acciones, cuando se haga el pago, los que la han bajado la querrán subir no?. Sería cuestión de aguantar sin conectarse un tiempo.


----------



## mfernama (11 Oct 2013)

itaka dijo:


> pues si le digo que yo vendi prisa, para comprar codere. :::::: no hago numeros pk me corto los huevos.



Mejor no hacer numerosficcion con estas cosas, yo pense en prisa cuando la mentaron, estaba a 0.15, pero no me convenció, en fin los chicharros tienen esto, hay que elegir porque estar en todos es :::: seguro...

---------- Post added 11-oct-2013 at 11:31 ----------




1965 dijo:


> Un argumento simple: si hay guerra por bajar la acción porque está previsto saldar la deuda con acciones, cuando se haga el pago, los que la han bajado la querrán subir no?. Sería cuestión de aguantar sin conectarse un tiempo.



Estoy de acuerdo que es la mejor opción, pero ya sabe usted que no lo hará, mirada cada día la cotización.


----------



## baco (11 Oct 2013)

misterX dijo:


> pues yo acabo de comprar, con un par



si señor eso es lo que falta "un par",, yo ya estoy dentro desde hace tiempo por lo tanto los míos están ya situados mas arriba que su lugar habitual..
yo en tu lugar hubiese esperado quizás a una confirmación de tendencia pero,...
OLE TU EGGS...


----------



## plexus1973 (11 Oct 2013)

pues yo me estoy llevando alegrías con Quabit que compensan las coderes, pero harto estoy ya, tengo unas ganas de soltar amarras...


----------



## Maravedi (11 Oct 2013)

Hoy era el día de los 3 leuros?::


----------



## Depeche (11 Oct 2013)

Para los que preguntáis mi opinión sobre Codere:
Yo sigo confiando en el valor.
Creo que va a ser uno de los valores que más suban durante el año 2014,digamos que puede ser el valor estrella del año,igual que este año quizá haya sido Jazztel,valor que recomendé en su día también cuando cotizaba por debajo de 3 euros.
Bajo mi punto de vista, la semana que viene Codere va a cotizar por encima de 2 euros.
Un saludo.

---------- Post added 11-oct-2013 at 14:13 ----------




Maravedi dijo:


> Hoy era el día de los 3 leuros?::



Dicen que el último que ríe, ríe mejor.
Yo voy cargadísimo de Codere y a buen precio, si se cumplen mis pronósticos voy a reírme muchísimo de las plusvalías que voy a hacer.):XX:


----------



## Violator (11 Oct 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Para los que preguntáis mi opinión sobre Codere:
> Yo sigo confiando en el valor.
> Creo que va a ser uno de los valores que más suban durante el año 2014,digamos que puede ser el valor estrella del año,igual que este año quizá haya sido Jazztel,valor que recomendé en su día también cuando cotizaba por debajo de 3 euros.
> Bajo mi punto de vista, la semana que viene Codere va a cotizar por encima de 2 euros.
> ...



Todo esto de reirse el último esta muy bien, pero no das una y es demostrable. Cambiar sobre la marcha no vale amiguete.


----------



## Maravedi (11 Oct 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Para los que preguntáis mi opinión sobre Codere:
> Yo sigo confiando en el valor.
> Creo que va a ser uno de los valores que más suban durante el año 2014,digamos que puede ser el valor estrella del año,igual que este año quizá haya sido Jazztel,valor que recomendé en su día también cuando cotizaba por debajo de 3 euros.
> Bajo mi punto de vista, la semana que viene Codere va a cotizar por encima de 2 euros.
> ...




Mi analisis dice que estará rondado el euro como ves es tan concienzudo como el tuyo


----------



## baco (11 Oct 2013)

al parecer esto se convierte en una guerra de quien tiene la razón, voy a dar mi opinión.. me he confundido muchas veces como todos,, es mas en lo referente a codere no pensaba que bajase de 1.64 y al hacerlo aumente mis acciones, ahora veo que incluso puede tocar 1.5 si perfora mi sl no haré nada, solo habré perdido dinero, mucho o poco eso no viene al caso, y a otra cosa mariposa,,si sucediese esto es que falle en mi pronostico y repito no pasa nada,, es mi dinero y con el hago lo que quiero, son mis aciertos y son mis errores, lo que me dolería mas seria el simple hecho de pensar que por mis argumentos otros han perdido dinero,,por ultimo,,me fió mas del que reconoce un error que del tipo perfecto que jamas perdio estos ademas nunca recocerán sus fallos..


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Oct 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Para los que preguntáis mi opinión sobre Codere:
> Yo sigo confiando en el valor.
> Creo que va a ser uno de los valores que más suban durante el año 2014,digamos que puede ser el valor estrella del año,igual que este año quizá haya sido Jazztel,valor que recomendé en su día también cuando cotizaba por debajo de 3 euros.
> Bajo mi punto de vista, la semana que viene Codere va a cotizar por encima de 2 euros.
> ...




Depeche, lo justo es que reconocieras tu error. Lo de decir "mañana sube a 2€" y cuando no sube decir que subira en el 2014 o en el 2040 a mi no me vale


----------



## Mujercito (11 Oct 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> Hoy era el día de los 3 leuros?::



No, eso fue el viernes pasado.:roto3:


----------



## Robopoli (11 Oct 2013)

1965 dijo:


> Anda que si alguno compró sus coderes y se olvidó hasta el día de autos (11/10/2013), igual está haciéndoles compañía a la Villota



De bastante mal gustó el comentario. 
Seguro que lo puedes hacer mejor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Sebasesco (11 Oct 2013)

1965 dijo:


> Anda que si alguno compró sus coderes y se olvidó hasta el día de autos (11/10/2013), igual está haciéndoles compañía a la Villota



Creo que es un comentario POCO afortunado.

---------- Post added 11-oct-2013 at 19:11 ----------

Me AUTO-cito



Sebasesco dijo:


> Ese es precisamente el problema, que en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, a quien se vitorea como héroe después se le trata como villano.
> 
> La gente debe entender que Depeche no es Dios, Y que siempre se corre un riesgo. Como ya leí hace días, el que quiera seguridad, que lo ponga a plazo fijo.
> 
> ...



Todos somos mayorcitos para saber donde nos metemos y sabemos que aquí unas veces se gana y otras se pierde. 
Y que conste que YO soy de los que va perdiendo de lo lindo, pero a RESISTIR no me gana ni Di..... ::


----------



## Humim (11 Oct 2013)

Solo decir a depeche, confio en tu pronóstico, creo que estás en lo cierto y codere seguramente por sus fundamentales va a subir, ¿cuando? no lo sabemos solo te digo una cosa, el 99% de mi capital está está invertido en codere, es dinero que no voy a necesitar etc etc si lo pierdo mi calidad de vida no se veria afectada, puedo prescindir de él, pero lo dicho voy a saco con la acción


----------



## ane agurain (11 Oct 2013)




----------



## A+++ (11 Oct 2013)

Dinos Anne ....


----------



## Depeche (11 Oct 2013)

1965 dijo:


> Anda que si alguno compró sus coderes y se olvidó hasta el día de autos (11/10/2013), igual está haciéndoles compañía a la Villota



Cuando tenga tiempo me voy a mirar el historial de tus mensajes a ver que puedo aprender de ti.

Yo de momento puedo decir que hay mucha gente a la que le han ido bien mis recomendaciones y estoy acostumbrado a que se me echen encima trolls como tú para criticarme,después con el tiempo todo vuelve a su cauce y se tienen que callar o reconocer que he estado en lo cierto.
Por ejemplo cuando recomendé Jazztel hace 3 años estando a 2,5 euros las críticas fueron más duras que las que estoy recibiendo ahora, nadie confiaba en Jazztel, incluso cuando dije hace más de 2 años que Jazztel cotizaría en el Ibex se me tachó de loco, y ya ves donde está Jazztel ahora,yo he ganado mucho dinero con Jazztel en porcentaje al invertido y mucha gente que hizo caso de mis recomendaciones también.
Con la plata pasó más de lo mismo, cuando cotizaba a 20 dolares y dije que en 8 meses llegaría a 40 dolares,también se me tachó de loco y de todo lo malo que te puedas imaginar.
Lo que quiero decir con esto es que Codere está en el inicio de algo muy grande. El tiempo me dará o quitará la razón, pero creo que deberías tener un poco más de respeto por alguien como yo que llevo más de 5 años en este foro y he aportado muchas cosas buenas.
Y lo mismo le digo al resto de foreros que me estáis poniendo a parir.
Dentro de 6 meses hablamos y miramos como está Codere.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Oct 2013)

Yo Depeche tengo una duda. Sigues viendo señal de entrada después de ver la evolución de 2 semanas? Porque supongoque tendrías planes "gráficos", que no parecen que se han cumplido (sin acritud ni mofa alguna). Si continúa otras 2 semanas más entre 1.50-1.70 sigues viendo entrada? Y por último, si perdiese 1.50 crees que a corto puede ir a 1.10 y comprar en 1.10 y salirse en 1.45?

A mi me dijeron hace mucho que no amemos a un valor, ni que si entramos por técnico, nos agarremos a los fundamentales y viceversa.

En este caso, considero que gráficamente no hay ningún síntoma que denote "alcista", más bien lo contrario. Y sobre lo otro, fundamentales es bueno, sí, si no tuviese esa deuda, como pasó con Jazztel.

Ahora bien, la habilidad del buen inversor consiste en ver cosas dónde otros no lo ven. Yo te sigo por lo de Jazz y plata, no pierdo la fé, pero mi criterio prudente me dice lo que te comento.


----------



## HisHoliness (11 Oct 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Para los que preguntáis mi opinión sobre Codere:
> Yo sigo confiando en el valor.
> Creo que va a ser uno de los valores que más suban durante el año 2014,digamos que puede ser el valor estrella del año,igual que este año quizá haya sido Jazztel,valor que recomendé en su día también cuando cotizaba por debajo de 3 euros.
> Bajo mi punto de vista, la semana que viene Codere va a cotizar por encima de 2 euros.
> ...



Espero que te vaya mejor que con los cortos en Sacyr y tu predicción del castañazo del Ibex de anteayer. 
La verdad es que el Lunes, o rompe el triangulo hacia arriba o rompe soporte y la veremos en 1,20


----------



## ane agurain (11 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Espero que te vaya mejor que con los cortos en Sacyr y tu predicción del castañazo del Ibex de anteayer.
> La verdad es que el Lunes, o rompe el triangulo hacia arriba o rompe soporte y la veremos en 1,20



Yo he dado previsión de castañazo del IBEX? y de Sacyr? Creo que me confundes.

Me puedes buscar el post, por favor?


----------



## BlueLaser (11 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo he dado previsión de castañazo del IBEX? y de Sacyr? Creo que me confundes.
> 
> Me puedes buscar el post, por favor?



Ane, lee bien el post, please, que "Su Santidad" está respondiendo a dos mensajes de Depeche, no al tuyo


----------



## ane agurain (11 Oct 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Ane, lee bien el post, please, que "Su Santidad" está respondiendo a dos mensajes de Depeche, no al tuyo



Ah! Ha editado. Ok.


----------



## HisHoliness (11 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ah! Ha editado. Ok.



No, nunca he editado, el post era para Depeche, nunca te aludí a ti....::


----------



## 1965 (11 Oct 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Cuando tenga tiempo me voy a mirar el historial de tus mensajes a ver que puedo aprender de ti.
> 
> Yo de momento puedo decir que hay mucha gente a la que le han ido bien mis recomendaciones y estoy acostumbrado a que se me echen encima trolls como tú para criticarme,después con el tiempo todo vuelve a su cauce y se tienen que callar o reconocer que he estado en lo cierto.
> Por ejemplo cuando recomendé Jazztel hace 3 años estando a 2,5 euros las críticas fueron más duras que las que estoy recibiendo ahora, nadie confiaba en Jazztel, incluso cuando dije hace más de 2 años que Jazztel cotizaría en el Ibex se me tachó de loco, y ya ves donde está Jazztel ahora,yo he ganado mucho dinero con Jazztel en porcentaje al invertido y mucha gente que hizo caso de mis recomendaciones también.
> ...



Creo que tu y otros os equivocais con el mensaje. Si revisas lo que he escrito hasta el momento, verás que hablé de ti ensalzando tu labor y sobre todo tu paciencia y la bondad que demostrabas siguiendo ahí a pesar de las críticas. Con este mensaje me haces dudar. Yo no he criticado tu predicción, lo que quería era hacer ver que aún confiando a largo plazo, no es bueno perder de vista lo que va ocurriendo. Ese era el mensaje en el que quizá me equivoque en la comparación (lo retiro), pero de ningún modo admito que tu te lo tomes como una critica a lo que haces ni que me llames troll. No me gusta de repente este tipo de reacciones, tu verás. hay otras personas que nos están aportando muchísimo en este hilo como ane, jpmg, duendek, y otros cuyo nick ahora no recuerdo, y ninguno se rebota cuando alguien duda de sus afirmaciones


----------



## Depeche (11 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo Depeche tengo una duda. Sigues viendo señal de entrada después de ver la evolución de 2 semanas? Porque supongoque tendrías planes "gráficos", que no parecen que se han cumplido (sin acritud ni mofa alguna). Si continúa otras 2 semanas más entre 1.50-1.70 sigues viendo entrada? Y por último, si perdiese 1.50 crees que a corto puede ir a 1.10 y comprar en 1.10 y salirse en 1.45?
> 
> A mi me dijeron hace mucho que no amemos a un valor, ni que si entramos por técnico, nos agarremos a los fundamentales y viceversa.
> 
> ...



Segun mi humilde opinión Codere sigue estando dentro de los parámetros correctos para subir.Yo pienso que esta próxima semana empezará a tirar para arriba.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Oct 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Segun mi humilde opinión Codere sigue estando dentro de los parámetros correctos para subir.Yo pienso que esta próxima semana empezará a tirar para arriba.



Pero me gustaría que aportases "ciencia" con esa afirmación. Vamos, mójese.

En los parámetros está, aún no ha perdido, claro. Pero TECNICA/GRAFICAMENTE, por qué crees que subira esta semana?


----------



## Depeche (11 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Espero que te vaya mejor que con los cortos en Sacyr y tu predicción del castañazo del Ibex de anteayer.
> La verdad es que el Lunes, o rompe el triangulo hacia arriba o rompe soporte y la veremos en 1,20



Con que me vaya la mitad de bien que me fue con la mitad de mi inversión inicial de codere que vendi a 2,48 euros compradas a 2,16 euros ya me conformo. Respecto a Sacyr es verdad, una pena haber perdido 225 euros , menos mal que podre compensar esa perdida con ganancias de este año de momento superiores al 120% por ciento.
Por último decirte que en el ibex no voy apalancado, ha sido una opinionbel pensar que en 9630 se daria la vuelta pero duermo tranquilo, aunque pueda salur akguna niticia hasta el martes del tema de techo deuda usa, no me afectará si el martes habre el ibex a la baja.

---------- Post added 11-oct-2013 at 23:47 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Pero me gustaría que aportases "ciencia" con esa afirmación. Vamos, mójese.
> 
> En los parámetros está, aún no ha perdido, claro. Pero TECNICA/GRAFICAMENTE, por qué crees que subira esta semana?



La gente que me sigue en mi foro ya está informada. No voy a dar mis argumentos por aquí. Lo siento.

---------- Post added 11-oct-2013 at 23:52 ----------




1965 dijo:


> Creo que tu y otros os equivocais con el mensaje. Si revisas lo que he escrito hasta el momento, verás que hablé de ti ensalzando tu labor y sobre todo tu paciencia y la bondad que demostrabas siguiendo ahí a pesar de las críticas. Con este mensaje me haces dudar. Yo no he criticado tu predicción, lo que quería era hacer ver que aún confiando a largo plazo, no es bueno perder de vista lo que va ocurriendo. Ese era el mensaje en el que quizá me equivoque en la comparación (lo retiro), pero de ningún modo admito que tu te lo tomes como una critica a lo que haces ni que me llames troll. No me gusta de repente este tipo de reacciones, tu verás. hay otras personas que nos están aportando muchísimo en este hilo como ane, jpmg, duendek, y otros cuyo nick ahora no recuerdo, y ninguno se rebota cuando alguien duda de sus afirmaciones



Disculpa 1965 ,no era para ti la respuesta. Me he confundido al citar.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Oct 2013)

Entonces espero que no moleste si los demás seguimos dando nuestras opiniones por aquí. Estamos en nuestro derecho.


----------



## mpbk (13 Oct 2013)

yo las guardo porque no me ha saltado el stop.......pero vamos, que si salta me da igual.


----------



## Depeche (13 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Entonces espero que no moleste si los demás seguimos dando nuestras opiniones por aquí. Estamos en nuestro derecho.



Por supuesto,estáis en vuestro derecho,yo solamente intento defenderme o aclarar cuando alguien dice algo sobre mi que considero que no es justo o cierto.
Es un foro libre.
Que reine la paz.

---------- Post added 13-oct-2013 at 19:05 ----------

Hoy estoy generoso,os voy a decir un valor que creo que va a subir bastante esta semana:

FERSA


----------



## merkax (13 Oct 2013)

Si confiamos en Depeche cuando nadie daba un duro por codere, por que no íbamos a confiar en Depeche ahora??


----------



## ane agurain (13 Oct 2013)

merkax dijo:


> Si confiamos en Depeche cuando nadie daba un duro por codere, por que no íbamos a confiar en Depeche ahora??



Yo confio en que suba por los fundamentales que tiene. Y tiene que refinanciar la deuda o pagarla para cambiar eso. 

Pero técnicamente la espero más abajo, y entraré más abajo en unas semanas/meses sin duda, para dejar el dinero unos años, hasta que decida comprarme piso.


----------



## mfernama (13 Oct 2013)

A ver si esta semana se mueve algo más, ya sea en un sentido o en otro, de todas formas sigo pensando que hasta la fecha de resultados va a seguir reptando como hasta ahora

Un saludo.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Oct 2013)

de momento acabó así:


DEMANDA
Volumen Precio
2.100 1,5800
OFERTA
Precio Volumen
1,6500 7.944


----------



## Garrafón (14 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> hasta que decida comprarme piso.



:no: no miente a la bicha.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Oct 2013)

Garrafón dijo:


> :no: no miente a la bicha.



en 4 años subirá, no?


----------



## Dealer (14 Oct 2013)

esta semana cierra en 0,93. dicho.


----------



## Duendek86 (14 Oct 2013)

abrimos a 1.6, a ver como se desarrolla el dia.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Oct 2013)

de 1.63 a 1.58, así anda. tiene que superar 1.67 para dar entrada


----------



## Duendek86 (14 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> de 1.63 a 1.58, así anda. tiene que superar 1.67 para dar entrada



De momento ya va por el 1.58, a ver que hacen con ella, si dejarla seguir cayendo controladamente o darle un respiro para que no escapemos xD


----------



## plexus1973 (14 Oct 2013)

yo ya me creo lo de las ranas... voy a poner un pedazo de SL antes de salir.


----------



## Duendek86 (14 Oct 2013)

plexus1973 dijo:


> yo ya me creo lo de las ranas... voy a poner un pedazo de SL antes de salir.



De momento le ha pegado un empujon hasta 1.6€ de nuevo. Supongo que de momento estamos a salvo xD


----------



## Metal12 (14 Oct 2013)

Dealer dijo:


> esta semana cierra en 0,93. dicho.




*Pomperillo inocho:*, ojala sea verdad que baja a 0,93€ que le voy a meter 10.000 títulos mas, pero no voy a esperar a que baje tanto a 1 Leurito me conformo


----------



## Robopoli (14 Oct 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> *Pomperillo inocho:*, ojala sea verdad que baja a 0,93€ que le voy a meter 10.000 títulos mas, pero no voy a esperar a que baje tanto a 1 Leurito me conformo



No sería mal negocio, no :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## mfernama (14 Oct 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> *Pomperillo inocho:*, ojala sea verdad que baja a 0,93€ que le voy a meter 10.000 títulos mas, pero no voy a esperar a que baje tanto a 1 Leurito me conformo



Pues tal y como pinta hoy lo mismo tienes la oportunidad, tocando los 1,57.


----------



## baco (14 Oct 2013)

Buenos días!!
solo pasaba a saludar y leer los comentarios, por si alguno de ellos me hacia ver algo distinto, pero en fin todo va mas o menos sobre lo que pienso,..aguantaremos el chaparrón.


----------



## Duendek86 (14 Oct 2013)

baco dijo:


> Buenos días!!
> solo pasaba a saludar y leer los comentarios, por si alguno de ellos me hacia ver algo distinto, pero en fin todo va mas o menos sobre lo que pienso,..aguantaremos el chaparrón.



1.56€ cada vez se me cae mas pelo xDDDD


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Oct 2013)

merkax dijo:


> Si confiamos en Depeche cuando nadie daba un duro por codere, por que no íbamos a confiar en Depeche ahora??




Porque ultimamente lleva una racha de previsiones que no da ni una. Sinceramente yo he perdido la confianza en él y que conste que soy el primer interesado en que acierte en sus predicciones con Codere porque tengo bastante pasta invertida. 

La verdad es que me siento traicionado con la historia esta de su foro y que haya que pagar por este valor. Me parece bien que cobre por consejos futuros y por otros valores pero si esta accion la abrio aqui, deberia terminarla aqui.


----------



## baco (14 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> 1.56€ cada vez se me cae mas pelo xDDDD



si quieres un consejo, para tu salud capilar, hoy no sigas a codere me da que aun bajaremos mas los infiernos..es mejor no mirar menos mal que yo estoy como una bola de billar


----------



## Duendek86 (14 Oct 2013)

baco dijo:


> si quieres un consejo, para tu salud capilar, hoy no sigas a codere me da que aun bajaremos mas los infiernos..es mejor no mirar menos mal que yo estoy como una bola de billar



JAJAJAJA, no, si yo frondoso ya no estoy tampoco, y no es por codere xD En todo caso vender una parte y pescar a 1.5 de nuevo, aunque no se si merecera mucho la pena.


----------



## Metal12 (14 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> JAJAJAJA, no, si yo frondoso ya no estoy tampoco, y no es por codere xD En todo caso vender una parte y pescar a 1.5 de nuevo, aunque no se si merecera mucho la pena.




He pensado lo mismo, pero somos capaces de vender para plusvis y que le den un meneo que se nos vaya de las manos..... Después de tanta agonía creo que toca seguir esperando o en vez de vender comprar aún mas:vomito: De saberlo habría soltado a 1,70€ y haber comprado ahora mas.... Pero bueno siempre nos quedara el 0,93€ del pompero


----------



## baco (14 Oct 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Porque ultimamente lleva una racha de previsiones que no da ni una. Sinceramente yo he perdido la confianza en él y que conste que soy el primer interesado en que acierte en sus predicciones con Codere porque tengo bastante pasta invertida.
> 
> La verdad es que me siento traicionado con la historia esta de su foro y que haya que pagar por este valor. Me parece bien que cobre por consejos futuros y por otros valores pero si esta accion la abrio aqui, deberia terminarla aqui.



eh, codere subirá, tranquilo,,yo confió en ello, aunque antes me da que veremos algo mas de caída, quizás me confunda pero 1.5 me parece hasta lógico, siempre y cuando cambie de tendencia y empuje desde allí,,por otro lado cada uno actúa como cree que debe hacerlo, ademas en favor de depeche he de decir que por lo leído ha ayudado y mucho de forma desinteresada, quizás cualquiera en su situación hubiese actuado de igual manera,..yo pienso que en un foro de lo que se trata es de echarse una mano e intercambiar opiniones, que no tienen obviamente por que ser las mismas eso es lo enriquecedor, y por lo poco que llevo y lo que he leído por aquí hay gente muy capacitada..


----------



## Depeche (14 Oct 2013)

Yo con Codere estoy muy tranquilo, sigo pensando que esta semana se rebotará con fuerza.


----------



## baco (14 Oct 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo con Codere estoy muy tranquilo, sigo pensando que esta semana se rebotará con fuerza.



gracias y una cosa sobre fersa a mi tambien me gusta de hecho ya tenia este valor, si rompe 0.48 igual se va para 0.55 al menos, es buena opción,, pero mira que te gusta el riesgo,, recomienda prisa cv y prisa a y listo..


----------



## Depeche (14 Oct 2013)

Yo con Codere estoy muy tranquilo, es una bajada sin a penas volumen, el nivel máximo de bajada es 1,50 euros
Por mi parte si puedo compraré alguna más, sigo pensando que esta semana rebotará.
Lo dicho,estoy muy tranquilo con Codere, de hecho en mi página la he puesto como el valor de la semana, creo que subirá mucho, junto a FERSA.

---------- Post added 14-oct-2013 at 11:44 ----------




baco dijo:


> gracias y una cosa sobre fersa a mi tambien me gusta de hecho ya tenia este valor, si rompe 0.48 igual se va para 0.55 al menos, es buena opción,, pero mira que te gusta el riesgo,, recomienda prisa cv y prisa a y listo..



Prisa la tengo en cartera, y mucha gente de mi foro lleva Prisa comprada por debajo de 0,40 euros cuando la recomendé a 0,37 euros.


----------



## Duendek86 (14 Oct 2013)

Nuevo minimo a 1.55€


----------



## baco (14 Oct 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo con Codere estoy muy tranquilo, es una bajada sin a penas volumen, el nivel máximo de bajada es 1,50 euros
> Por mi parte si puedo compraré alguna más, sigo pensando que esta semana rebotará.
> Lo dicho,estoy muy tranquilo con Codere, de hecho en mi página la he puesto como el valor de la semana, creo que subirá mucho, junto a FERSA.
> 
> ...



yo hasta el dia 07 no lo vi claro,, eh que aun estoy aprendiendo,jajaja, mercy


----------



## Sebasesco (14 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> 1.56€ cada vez se me cae mas pelo xDDDD



A mi más blanco, YA NO PUEDE.


----------



## Duendek86 (14 Oct 2013)

subiendo centimo a centimo llegamos a 1.58€, hemos tocado suelo en 1.55€?


----------



## HisHoliness (14 Oct 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Por supuesto,estáis en vuestro derecho,yo solamente intento defenderme o aclarar cuando alguien dice algo sobre mi que considero que no es justo o cierto.
> Es un foro libre.
> Que reine la paz.
> 
> ...



La llevo desde 0,35 y hace semanas que se habla de Fersa en todos los foros de internet.


----------



## venecia (14 Oct 2013)

como veis quabit para entrar para 2 meses?


----------



## HisHoliness (14 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> como veis quabit para entrar para 2 meses?



Prefiero ir a un casino de codere y jugármelo todo al 13 negro.


----------



## venecia (14 Oct 2013)

pues voy a arriesgar y hoy vendo codere y mañana entro en quabit . e perdido la fe despues de 15 dias bajando


----------



## HisHoliness (14 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> pues voy a arriesgar y hoy vendo codere y mañana entro en quabit . e perdido la fe despues de 15 dias bajando



Tu mismo, puedes doblar o perder un 50%....

Solo te digo una cosa, espero que no sea por haber leido sobre Quabit en algunos foros como el de foroactivo; son calientavalores y pillados en Quabit sin fundamento ninguno. Anda con ojo.


----------



## Robopoli (14 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> pues voy a arriesgar y hoy vendo codere y mañana entro en quabit . e perdido la fe despues de 15 dias bajando



Quabit... Eso es echarle pelotas amigo. Sólo hay una cosa peor que palmar en una operación y es palmar dos o más seguidas.


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Quabit... Eso es echarle pelotas amigo. Sólo hay una cosa peor que palmar en una operación y es palmar dos o más seguidas.



Sobre todo si de la que te sales empieza a subir y te cambias a otra que luego baja.


----------



## Robopoli (14 Oct 2013)

Exacto. Hay veces que estar quito sale más rentable


----------



## venecia (14 Oct 2013)

ok.pero no veo a codere que suba en corto plazo...la espero a 1e ...


----------



## mfernama (14 Oct 2013)

huyy esos ánimos que están bajos, venga hombre que ahora somos inversores a largo y confiamos en sus fundamentales, etc, etc, etc ...


----------



## moisty70 (14 Oct 2013)

y lo que se sufre dentro de quabit ...


----------



## Robopoli (14 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> ok.pero no veo a codere que suba en corto plazo...la espero a 1e ...



Ten en cuenta que en lo que hemos hablado ha oscilado el precio de Quabit un 3% (hacia abajo). Vamos que tampoco es que sea un remanso de paz pero bueno... you same 
Suerte y si llevas muchas no las sueltes todas de golpe que nos bajas el precio y da mucho susto


----------



## venecia (14 Oct 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Os voy a decir la situación,lo máximo que podría y debería bajar es hasta 1,85 euros
> Si perdiera ese nivel si deberíamos preocuparnos,ya que es el 61,8% de la subida, pero mientras que el valor cotice por encima de ese nivel, no hay problema.No os pongáis nerviosos.



pues aqui nadie esta preocupado ....quizas no perdeis el 30% como yo...


----------



## Metal12 (14 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> pues aqui nadie esta preocupado ....quizas no perdeis el 30% como yo...



Avisa cuando vayas a soltarlas


----------



## Robopoli (14 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> pues aqui nadie esta preocupado ....quizas no perdeis el 30% como yo...



Si te sirve de consuelo por ahí ando yo y voy cargado hasta las cejas. No te diré que estoy feliz con cómo ha ido la acción estas semanas pero intuyo, espero, deseo que hayamos tocado fondo o estemos cerca de él y que habrá subidas.
Si quieres haz esta otra cuenta: Si te vas palmando un 30% para recuperarlo tendrás que sacar un 43% aprox. de plusvalías de ese 70% sólo para quedarte como estabas. 
No digo que no se pueda hacer con Quabit pero revisaría otras opciones por si las moscas.
A partir de ahí ya... cada uno que haga con su dinero lo que quiera... faltaría más!

---------

Y no... no me llevo comisión pero cuando vayas a vender avisa.


----------



## venecia (14 Oct 2013)

hice 2 entradas a 2,13 y a 1,64 lo cual da perdidas del 25 y del 6% que hago saco todo o parte ?? hoy no vendo de momento pero mañana si sigue asi si.


----------



## Robopoli (14 Oct 2013)

No lo se Venecia. Yo no voy a vender pero es una decisión muy personal. 
Lo único que te recomiendo es que tengas en cuenta todos los factores y que si sales de una acción que ha bajado mucho para entrar a otra que ha subido mucho en los últimos días el riesgo de que te zampes dos bajadas consecutivas y te des el talegazo es muy alto.
Otra cosa sería salir de un valor que está barato a otro que esté más barato todavía. Fiscalmente sería un chollo pero sinceramente ahora no veo ningún valor que esté más "barato".
De todas formas ya te digo que son sólo recomendaciones mías basadas en mi criterio que no tiene porqué ser el mejor. Al final tu tienes la última palabra y como decía el anuncio "No podemos conducir por tí" XD


----------



## Don Pedro (14 Oct 2013)

Robopoli:10105970 dijo:


> venecia dijo:
> 
> 
> > pues aqui nadie esta preocupado ....quizas no perdeis el 30% como yo...
> ...



+ 1, yo también estoy "pillado"


----------



## venecia (14 Oct 2013)

si entro a otro valor le pongo SL con el 3% de perdidas y comprando en soporte o despues de 1 bajada ....que nunca se sabe jeje pero el sl es imprescindible y mas en smal caps


----------



## Chila (14 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> No lo se Venecia. Yo no voy a vender pero es una decisión muy personal.
> Lo único que te recomiendo es que tengas en cuenta todos los factores y que si sales de una acción que ha bajado mucho para entrar a otra que ha subido mucho en los últimos días el riesgo de que te zampes dos bajadas consecutivas y te des el talegazo es muy alto.
> Otra cosa sería salir de un valor que está barato a otro que esté más barato todavía. Fiscalmente sería un chollo pero sinceramente ahora no veo ningún valor que esté más "barato".
> De todas formas ya te digo que son sólo recomendaciones mías basadas en mi criterio que no tiene porqué ser el mejor. Al final tu tienes la última palabra y como decía el anuncio "No podemos conducir por tí" XD



Yo estoy dentro y me quedo.
Creo que el valor tiene potencial, lo que pasa es que hizo una subida tan brutal que hay que purgarla.


----------



## baco (14 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> hice 2 entradas a 2,13 y a 1,64 lo cual da perdidas del 25 y del 6% que hago saco todo o parte ?? hoy no vendo de momento pero mañana si sigue asi si.



nadie mejor que tu puede saber lo que mas te conviene,, así que lo que hagas bien hecho esta,,.. pero, te contare lo que voy a hacer yo, no se igual te parece una chorrada, claro.
Mira en esta guerra manipulada a la que entramos a pecho descubierto, luchando con piedras contra sus blindados uno no gana ni pierde hasta que aprieta el botón, y encima nos conformamos con las migajas que dejan las manos fuertes,ya ves..,Creo que el valor esta muy controlado y caerá algo mas, esto lo he mantenido desde hace tiempo incluso cuando otros veían subidas, si es cierto que no pensé que caería por debajo de 1.64-1.62 y lo hizo en ese momento promedie, cosa que no suelo hacer, pero lo hice por que creo que subirá, eso si no lo haré de nuevo eso te lo aseguro,...como te veo nervioso me mojare el poco mas, hasta el jueves o quizás viernes no creo que veamos una recuperación, yo pienso mantearlas hasta que perfore el 1.51 1.50 sin signos de recuperación y escucha quizás lo toque, aunque tengo el stop loss mas bajo,, si llega a esa zona creo que hará un repunte sino es cuando empezare a plantearme un error en mis cálculos y una salida, hasta entonces aguantare, perder un poco o perder un poco mas que diferencia tiene..
ahora tu mismo, que es lo que siempre me dice mi psiquiatra::


----------



## adivino (14 Oct 2013)

joder, estais de psiquiatra algunos

teneis sindrome de estocolmo hasta las venas

el valor a corto esta muerto. salid al mundo real, que estais en Matrix

Y vigilarlo con un ojo... si de calienta, volved a entrar, aunque os perdais unos centimos

Si pensais que va a seguir bajando, salios y entrad mas baratos

Pero no os autoengañeis...


----------



## baco (14 Oct 2013)

adivino dijo:


> joder, estais de psiquiatra algunos
> 
> teneis sindrome de estocolmo hasta las venas
> 
> ...



es otra opción a pensar, claro...


----------



## Robopoli (14 Oct 2013)

adivino dijo:


> joder, estais de psiquiatra algunos
> 
> teneis sindrome de estocolmo hasta las venas
> 
> ...



Si pero la cosa es que lo que estábamos discutiendo era salir de Codere para meterse en Quabit y eso yo sigo sin verlo.
Sobre lo de salir y entrar puede ser una opción para muchos. Yo no tengo prisa y me quedaré ahí hasta que suba o vea otra oportunidad de entrar en otro valor más barato. Si sabéis de alguno no os lo calléis eh??? ::


----------



## Sebasesco (14 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> pues aqui nadie esta preocupado ....quizas no perdeis el 30% como yo...



Tienes razón en eso de no todos perdemos los mismo. YO PIERDO MAS. ::::


----------



## 1965 (14 Oct 2013)

Sebasesco dijo:


> Tienes razón en eso de no todos perdemos los mismo. YO PIERDO MAS. ::::



Joder, yo pierdo un 8%, pero si me diese por vender, no volvía a mirar la cotización de codere y no me acercaba ni con un palo. Pero bueno, que en campofrio pierdo un 6%. Más vale que me metí hace tiempo en una tecnologica del Mercado Americano que me da un 25%. Las lentejas que entran por las que salen


----------



## ptbrudy (14 Oct 2013)

Sebasesco dijo:


> Tienes razón en eso de no todos perdemos los mismo. YO PIERDO MAS. ::::



31,5% pierdo yo en Codere. Entre entonces quando estaba a 2,27 que tenia que subir tanto, pero bueno aún aguanto y confio ya que si al final tengo de ganar pos aver. Aun lamento no vender quando aquel lunes subió un 15% en 15 minutos.


----------



## Mujercito (14 Oct 2013)

Si aceptáis un humilde consejo, os diré que si queréis invertir en bolsa o lo que sea, os forméis minimamente, tenéis montón de información y bibliografías por la red, no hay excusa posible. Por aquí he tenido que ver a alguno que no sabía ni diferenciar entre el Ibex 35 y el IGBM comprando Codere de forma absolutamente ciega y eso me parece muy muy grave (por no mentar como os autoengañáis y os dáis palmaditas en la espalda unos a otros).
Jamás operéis siguiendo las recomendaciones de nadie y menos si es alguien anónimo de la red, me parece increíble que la gente siga cayendo en esto. Seguid siempre premisas propias o al menos de un profesional regulado.
Y por último si tan poco os hace falta la pasta como aseguráis una y otra vez algunos, no sé que hacéis intentando dar el pelotazo en chicharros españoles, aparcad vuestros ahorros en alguna empresa grande de un sector potente del NYSE, donde las manipulaciones para formar figuras clásicas del AT al menos no serán tan sencillas (aunque invertir persiguiendo figuras como el HCM en pleno 2013 me parece una locura igualmente).


----------



## ane agurain (14 Oct 2013)

---------- Post added 14-oct-2013 at 11:06 ----------


----------



## baco (14 Oct 2013)

Mujercito dijo:


> Si aceptáis un humilde consejo, os diré que si queréis invertir en bolsa o lo que sea, os forméis minimamente, tenéis montón de información y bibliografías por la red, no hay excusa posible. Por aquí he tenido que ver a alguno que no sabía ni diferenciar entre el Ibex 35 y el IGBM comprando Codere de forma absolutamente ciega y eso me parece muy muy grave (por no mentar como os autoengañáis y os dáis palmaditas en la espalda unos a otros).
> Jamás operéis siguiendo las recomendaciones de nadie y menos si es alguien anónimo de la red, me parece increíble que la gente siga cayendo en esto. Seguid siempre premisas propias o al menos de un profesional regulado.
> Y por último si tan poco os hace falta la pasta como aseguráis una y otra vez algunos, no sé que hacéis intentando dar el pelotazo en chicharros españoles, aparcad vuestros ahorros en alguna empresa grande de un sector potente del NYSE, donde las manipulaciones para formar figuras clásicas del AT al menos no serán tan sencillas (aunque invertir persiguiendo figuras como el HCM en pleno 2013 me parece una locura igualmente).



amen...y..totalmente de acuerdo, salvo dos cosas no pasa nada por diversificar cartera e invertir un pellizco en algún chicharros, eh que los chicharros a mi me han dado buenas plusvalías y segundo no se quien se auto engaña yo tengo o suelo tener clara mis entradas y salidas, aunque pueda variar y desde que he entrado en este foro hasta ahora pienso lo mismo de cdr..por lo demás debería ser mandamiento, como lo de ayudar al prójimo, que parece que jode el ayudar a ganar como lo pagase uno..leñe


----------



## HisHoliness (14 Oct 2013)

Para mi tiene mala pinta, sigue siendo bajista en el L/P, nada ha cambiado






En el C/P ha perdido el soporte de 1,57, si en la proxima sesion lo confirma, no se a donde puede llegar, pero los 1,16 no me parecen descabellados...Eso si, puede romper el triangulo descendente hacia arriba apoyada en la MM30 que es ascendente. Los indicadores que yo utilizo marcan estar fuera del valor, y en este en concreto no funcional mal, ya que dieron entrada clara el 13 de septiembre, cotizando a 1,15...Lo unico positivo que veo es que las manos fuertes han dejado de vender. Están en posición neutral.







Suerte.


----------



## itaka (14 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Para mi tiene mala pinta, sigue siendo bajista en el L/P, nada ha cambiado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que indicadores utilizas, ????aparte de mm30.

estoy dentro lo confieso.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Oct 2013)

pues la de 10 sesiones y 70 parece que se van a cortar otra vez en 1 semana... así que podemos estar 1 semana así y luego caer


----------



## HisHoliness (14 Oct 2013)

itaka dijo:


> que indicadores utilizas, ????aparte de mm30.
> 
> estoy dentro lo confieso.



Aparte de las medias, konkorde, vigia y volumen proporcional medio. todos de Blai5.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Oct 2013)

mañana habría que superar 1.64 para compra


----------



## mpbk (14 Oct 2013)

perdiendo soporte......si no lo recupera a 1.44 y 1.32 vamos.

y depeche se come el owned, felicidades a sus clientes.

me ha saltado un stop con un -6%, suerte que puse 4 duros.


----------



## creative (14 Oct 2013)

Hasta que no.salgan los resultados del trimestre es un valor plano


----------



## ane agurain (14 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> perdiendo soporte......si no lo recupera a 1.44 y 1.32 vamos.
> 
> y depeche se come el owned, felicidades a sus clientes.
> 
> me ha saltado un stop con un -6%, suerte que puse 4 duros.



Yo creo que mañana podemos tocar el 1.60, claro que también se puede tocar el 1.52

Pero si pierde el 1.50, la caída es de en pocos dias del 20% por la espantada


----------



## venecia (14 Oct 2013)

pues si.no se puede ser tan creyente y decir que algun dia subira ....cuando suba nos subiremos al barco


----------



## BlueLaser (14 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo creo que mañana podemos tocar el 1.60, claro que también se puede tocar el 1.52
> 
> Pero si pierde el 1.50, la caída es de en pocos dias del 20% por la espantada



A ver, salvo a los que les interesa mantenerlo bajo (ellos sabrán sus motivos) ahora mismo es un valor que "con cuatro duros" lo subes unos centimillos 

Claro que igual estoy equivocado, pero vamos, que "we will see"...


----------



## mfernama (14 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Aparte de las medias, konkorde, vigia y volumen proporcional medio. todos de Blai5.



Konkorde marcó entrada el 5-Sep sobre los 1.17 y salida el 8 octubre sobre los 1.64, entre medio el pico de pasto verde de nosotros las gacelillas entrando es bestial, y yo veo que la mano fuerte sigue fuera, aunque menos. 

En fin sigo pensando que lo único que puede sacar al valor de la caída es ir aguantando por encima de los 1.5 hasta el día de resultados.

Suerte y ánimo, yo ando enganchado también con un SL en los infiernos ::


----------



## decloban (14 Oct 2013)

La pregunta es, como puede valer 1,55 si ha estado a punto de quebrar y ya veremos como termina el año.

Tendría que valer mucho menos por eso sospecho que alguna sorpresa nos dará pronto CDR.


----------



## HisHoliness (14 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Konkorde marcó entrada el 5-Sep sobre los 1.17 y salida el 8 octubre sobre los 1.64, entre medio el pico de pasto verde de nosotros las gacelillas entrando es bestial, y yo veo que la mano fuerte sigue fuera, aunque menos.



Para mi la salida la marca antes, sobre el 25 de septiembre, aunque desde el 23 ya marcaba manos fuertes vendiendo...


----------



## ane agurain (14 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Para mi la salida la marca antes, sobre el 25 de septiembre, aunque desde el 23 ya marcaba manos fuertes vendiendo...



la salida la dió al no superar máximos en 2,89, que era el canal bajista que soporta


claro, que vistos los huevos, toro


----------



## HisHoliness (14 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> la salida la dió al no superar máximos en 2,89, que era el canal bajista que soporta
> 
> 
> claro, que vistos los huevos, toro



Estabamos hablando del indicador konkorde...


----------



## ane agurain (14 Oct 2013)

a veces konkorde es muy segurola y otras muy "osado"

hay veces que hay que fiarse de la "mano", y hacer caja.


----------



## mfernama (15 Oct 2013)

Bueno coderianos, hoy empieza mejor, pero ya sabemos que esto es como acaba.

1.6


----------



## itaka (15 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Bueno coderianos, hoy empieza mejor, pero ya sabemos que esto es como acaba.
> 
> 1.6



lleva semanas haciendo lo mismo, comienza al alza y acaba en rojo.

alguien puede explicar pq ? quien puede comprar a primera ahora siemper sabiendo que lleva semanas bajando ??


----------



## venecia (15 Oct 2013)

lleva mas parao q .........


----------



## mfernama (15 Oct 2013)

itaka dijo:


> lleva semanas haciendo lo mismo, comienza al alza y acaba en rojo.
> 
> alguien puede explicar pq ? quien puede comprar a primera ahora siemper sabiendo que lleva semanas bajando ??



Si siempre hace lo mismo, pero coño habra que poner algo de optimismo


----------



## Duendek86 (15 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Si siempre hace lo mismo, pero coño habra que poner algo de optimismo



Por lo pronto aguanta el 1.6 con otra transaccion de 8k titulos por el medio. Lo malo es que Benito comienza a enseñar la patita y da miedo xD


----------



## mfernama (15 Oct 2013)

Joer ha sido mentar al Beni y está en punto de salida


----------



## Duendek86 (15 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Joer ha sido mentar al Beni y está en punto de salida



Ya estamos a 1.55€ y no ha sido beni xD


----------



## itaka (15 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Ya estamos a 1.55€ y no ha sido beni xD



lo de siempre vamos, hay que vender a primera hora. y comprar a final de jornada si así es donde se gana la plata.


----------



## madruga (15 Oct 2013)

Ya en 1.53...


----------



## palladio82 (15 Oct 2013)

Lo de todos los días


----------



## Robopoli (15 Oct 2013)

1,52... peor que todos los días..
Yo ya me considero oficialmente pillado y hasta las pelotas del valor. 
Eso si... sigo sin saltar a Quabit con lo que me queda de las Coderes :no:


----------



## palladio82 (15 Oct 2013)

Yo tambien estoy bien pillado, menos mal que meti poco, la primera y ultima experiencia en chicharros.


----------



## El Conde Pufo (15 Oct 2013)

Yo estoy pilladísimo, pero no me quedan mas cohones que resistir y esperar hasta que suban, pero la verdad es que me arrepiento muchísimo de haberme fiado a destiempo de las opiniones de un forero para invertir parte de mi dinero. Una experienncia màs en la vida de la que pienso aprender.


----------



## adivino (15 Oct 2013)

Solaria está empezando a despertar denuevo.... habra que vigilarla las próximas horas...


----------



## madruga (15 Oct 2013)

Y .... 1,51


----------



## skifi (15 Oct 2013)

Supongo que de todo se aprende... y aunque el análisis de nuestro conforero Depeche fuera bueno, está claro que hay quien maneja estos valores a su antojo fuera de toda lógica. (Y esto es extensible a muchos otros valores, imagino)


----------



## Robopoli (15 Oct 2013)

adivino dijo:


> Solaria está empezando a despertar denuevo.... habra que vigilarla las próximas horas...



No es por aguar la fiesta pero vamos... Solaria lleva exactamente igual semanas. 
Hasta que no rompa con los 0,90 no hay ninguna novedad.


----------



## Chila (15 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> No es por aguar la fiesta pero vamos... Solaria lleva exactamente igual semanas.
> Hasta que no rompa con los 0,90 no hay ninguna novedad.



Exactamente, a esperar.
Lo suyo es entrar cuando rompa.


----------



## queco (15 Oct 2013)

Cada vez tengo mas la sensacion de que el valor subio para permitir que mucha gente saliera. Mi sistema no me permitio entrar, pero de todo lo malo se aprende algo. Por dios, colocad stops.


----------



## mfernama (15 Oct 2013)

Chila dijo:


> Exactamente, a esperar.
> Lo suyo es entrar cuando rompa.



O cuando vuelva a tocar los 0.8...


----------



## Chila (15 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> O cuando vuelva a tocar los 0.8...



Yo entré a 0,81.
Pero vamos, que este es el hilo de Codere...


----------



## baco (15 Oct 2013)

buenas y rojas tardes!!!
bueno ya estamos en la zona critica, eh..desde aquí a subir,, bueno positivo que es uno,oiga..


----------



## Robopoli (15 Oct 2013)

baco dijo:


> buenas y rojas tardes!!!
> bueno ya estamos en la zona critica, eh..desde aquí a subir,, bueno positivo que es uno,oiga..



Bien, bien... que a mí me hace falta un poco de ese espíritu para digerir mejor ::::::


----------



## madruga (15 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> No es por aguar la fiesta pero vamos... Solaria lleva exactamente igual semanas.
> Hasta que no rompa con los 0,90 no hay ninguna novedad.



FIESTON, querrás decir... :vomito:


----------



## mfernama (15 Oct 2013)

Solaria a 0.91 ... habrá que ver si es la buena

---------- Post added 15-oct-2013 at 16:37 ----------

Este es el hilo de CDR, pero lo de CDR hasta que no haya resultados que la catapulten o la entierren sólo queda ir desangrándose...


----------



## 1965 (15 Oct 2013)

El Conde Pufo dijo:


> Yo estoy pilladísimo, pero no me quedan mas cohones que resistir y esperar hasta que suban, pero la verdad es que me arrepiento muchísimo de haberme fiado a destiempo de las opiniones de un forero para invertir parte de mi dinero. Una experienncia màs en la vida de la que pienso aprender.



Yo creo que ese no fue el error, el error fue no saber salir a tiempo. Yo estuve ganando un montón y por esperar más ahora pierdo un 10%, pero el origen era bueno, ya que pegó un subidón.

---------- Post added 15-oct-2013 at 16:41 ----------




mfernama dijo:


> Solaria a 0.91 ... habrá que ver si es la buena
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-oct-2013 at 16:37 ----------
> 
> Este es el hilo de CDR, pero lo de CDR hasta que no haya resultados que la catapulten o la entierren sólo queda ir desangrándose...



Si yo hubiese metido lo mismo en solaria que en codere estaría festejándolo, pero metí el triple en codere


----------



## baco (15 Oct 2013)

coño,,si no hay como tener una actitud positiva,...vamos..


----------



## venecia (15 Oct 2013)

Ahora que entro en quabit parece que remonta el vuelo CDR esto es la Jungla


----------



## mfernama (15 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> Ahora que entro en quabit parece que remonta el vuelo CDR esto es la Jungla



Al final saliste de CDR para meterte en Quabit?::::


----------



## venecia (15 Oct 2013)

esto parecia el rosario de la aurora y el tiempo dira si acerte


----------



## baco (15 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Al final saliste de CDR para meterte en Quabit?::::



Eso es lo que me pasa a mi,, compro un valor y cae, vendo y sube..matematico


----------



## Robopoli (15 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> esto parecia el rosario de la aurora y el tiempo dira si acerte



Tío, eres el George de la jungla de burbuja! ::::::
Te deseo mucha suerte pero que tengas que arrepentirte de haber salido de Codere (por la cuenta que me trae )


----------



## Duendek86 (15 Oct 2013)

baco dijo:


> Eso es lo que me pasa a mi,, compro un valor y cae, vendo y sube..matematico



VENDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ::::::::


----------



## venecia (15 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Tío, eres el George de la jungla de burbuja! ::::::
> Te deseo mucha suerte pero que tengas que arrepentirte de haber salido de Codere (por la cuenta que me trae )



si veo que llega a 1 leuro vuelvo a entrar ..con lo que saque de quabit ::
por cierto a subido 1,5% en 1 hora


----------



## baco (15 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> VENDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ::::::::



JAJAJA,no que suben fijo....:Baile:


----------



## Robopoli (15 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> si veo que llega a 1 leuro vuelvo a entrar ..con lo que saque de quabit ::
> por cierto a subido 1,5% en 1 hora



jajajaja mira que los hay mamones!!! 
No pasa nada... Quabit y Codere al Dow Jones para el año que viene!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## HisHoliness (15 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> si veo que llega a 1 leuro vuelvo a entrar ..con lo que saque de quabit ::
> por cierto a subido 1,5% en 1 hora



Hamijo, espero que no te asuste la volatilidad, porque en Quabit lo vas a flipar.


----------



## mfernama (15 Oct 2013)

Hoy BYM se esta cebando tambien, habrá que enviarle algún rumano


----------



## Trollaco del copón (15 Oct 2013)

Hoy me ha saltado el stop de codere... he vendido con un 20% de plusvalía...


----------



## 1965 (15 Oct 2013)

Pues a mi me están dando ganas de comprar mas a 1,50. ¿Opiniones?

---------- Post added 15-oct-2013 at 17:26 ----------




Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Hoy me ha saltado el stop de codere... he vendido con un 20% de plusvalía...



¿Cuando coño las compraste? Yo lo mas barato que entré era a 1,19, pero luego me lancé cuando estaba arriba y estoy en menos 9-10%


----------



## TONIMONTANA (15 Oct 2013)

Quizás lo mejor que ha echo hoy, a sido tocar 1,50. Para mañana lo veo día clave.


----------



## venecia (15 Oct 2013)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Quizás lo mejor que ha echo hoy, a sido tocar 1,50. Para mañana lo veo día clave.



la tendencia de la grafica es claramente bajista....soporte ? ni idea yo apouesto por 1,30e


----------



## baco (15 Oct 2013)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Quizás lo mejor que ha echo hoy, a sido tocar 1,50. Para mañana lo veo día clave.



el tocar el 1.5 era clave a mi entender,, lo que no veia muy claro es si pararia la bajada alli,, pero opino igual amigo


----------



## RuiKi84 (15 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> Ahora que entro en quabit parece que remonta el vuelo CDR esto es la Jungla



Mucha suerte en esa nueva operación Venecia, en Codere creo que la operación buena a este paso es meter cortos. ::


----------



## Trollaco del copón (15 Oct 2013)

1965 dijo:


> Pues a mi me están dando ganas de comprar mas a 1,50. ¿Opiniones?
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-oct-2013 at 17:26 ----------
> 
> ...



Compré a 1,25 y he vendido a 1,50...
No volví a comprar... es una tentación comprar cuando está subiendo pero pienso que a la larga palmas...


----------



## TONIMONTANA (15 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> la tendencia de la grafica es claramente bajista....soporte ? ni idea yo apouesto por 1,30e




Yo creo que el siguiente soporte puede estar en 1,41 pero viendo el volumen que ha entrado a partir de hacer pico en 1,50 es ahora o nunca, por eso yo lo veo mañana dia clave


Para mi la suerte ya esta echada, pienso que pronto visitara los 1,30.

pienso que el cierre de hoy puede estar por 1,40


----------



## Duendek86 (15 Oct 2013)

Datos de codere del mes de septiembre
http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={f66bde22-6cf9-4ab0-a9f2-3034f519698d}


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Oct 2013)

¿ Que dice Depeche en su blog ?

¿ Sigue manteniendo que todo va bien ?


----------



## Duendek86 (15 Oct 2013)

Otra noticia que se une a la anterior.
Spain: ISDA "Defaulter" Codere S.A. 1 Year Default Probability 12.65%, Up 0.58% 
Spain: ISDA "Defaulter" Codere S.A. 1 Year Default Probability 12.65%, Up 0.58% Today - Donald van Deventer - Seeking Alpha


----------



## Baki (15 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Otra noticia que se une a la anterior.
> Spain: ISDA "Defaulter" Codere S.A. 1 Year Default Probability 12.65%, Up 0.58%
> Spain: ISDA "Defaulter" Codere S.A. 1 Year Default Probability 12.65%, Up 0.58% Today - Donald van Deventer - Seeking Alpha



y esto exactamente que significa, que aumenta un 0,58 su possibilidad de default?


----------



## Duendek86 (15 Oct 2013)

El comunicado de la cnmv, por si estais desde el movil o no lo habeis visto:


----------



## mpbk (15 Oct 2013)

no sñe que pensarán los que han pagado 90€, pero está subiendo todo en vertical menos esta.

un owned.


----------



## Jorkomboi (15 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> no sñe que pensarán los que han pagado 90€, pero está subiendo todo en vertical menos esta.
> 
> un owned.



Con cada mensaje que pones se nota cada día mas y mas y mas lo que te ha dolido que Depeche se montara su propio chiringuito. :XX::XX:


----------



## palladio (15 Oct 2013)

¿cómo interpretamos las noticias que habeis colgado?


----------



## itaka (15 Oct 2013)

palladio dijo:


> ¿cómo interpretamos las noticias que habeis colgado?



lo mejor mañana ver el comportamiento, 

por un lado los datos son peores que el año pasado por estas fechas, pero la acción cotizaba a a 3.5 y ahora 1.54, vamos no creo que la direfencia de caida de ingresos sea tan abultada para un precio tan diferente de la accion. 
por otro lado, el tema de la deuda parece que se solucionado, y la viabilidad de la empresa no se cuestiona. 
ademas ha tocado hoy durante la sesion varias veces 1.50 y a rebotado, a 1.54, parece que el soporte aguanta. 

quiero ser optimista pq estoy dentro. espero que rebote, ha caido bastante durante las ultimas semanas y tal vez los inversores vean buenos estos resultados y entren y suba el valor.

lo dicho mejor mañana ver la cotización


----------



## 1965 (15 Oct 2013)

Bueno, esto es como lo del médico: "la cura va bien, pero el ojo lo pierde"... Tenemos noticias no del todo malas, la situación no parece de default,.... pero llevamos días bajando. Un pequeñito empujón de inicio, pero al final del día cada día un poco más abajo. Sigo dudando en comprar mas o vender todo= síndrome maníaco-depresivo


----------



## venecia (15 Oct 2013)

si no tienes un limite de perdidas te puedes encontrar con mas de 1 disgusto......

que si que algun dia subira...pero que te retiene dentro¿...ahorrarte 1 comision de c/venta¿

porque puedes comprar cuando empiece a subir....pues por 30€ puedes quedar pillado mucho tiempo...pero muchooo


----------



## 1965 (15 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> si no tienes un limite de perdidas te puedes encontrar con mas de 1 disgusto......
> 
> que si que algun dia subira...pero que te retiene dentro¿...ahorrarte 1 comision de c/venta¿
> 
> porque puedes comprar cuando empiece a subir....pues por 30€ puedes quedar pillado mucho tiempo...pero muchooo



Hombre, yo no lo hago por las comisiones, lo hago porque mi máxima es que no pierdo mientras no vendo (ya, ya,no me mencioneis ejemplos como pescanova). Si vendo ahora pierdo un 10%, si aguanto hasta que vuelva al nivel en que compré solo perdería tiempo (en balconchón me hubiese dado lo mismo y sin adrenalina)

---------- Post added 15-oct-2013 at 22:16 ----------




TONIMONTANA dijo:


> http://d.bolsa.hvimg.com/imagenes-graficos/1381867941064820400.gif



Mira que os gusta poner imágenes sin comentarios:no: para que los ignorantes vayamos detrás rogando una explicación :XX:


----------



## TONIMONTANA (15 Oct 2013)




----------



## palladio82 (15 Oct 2013)

itaka dijo:


> lo mejor mañana ver el comportamiento,
> 
> por un lado los datos son peores que el año pasado por estas fechas, pero la acción cotizaba a a 3.5 y ahora 1.54, vamos no creo que la direfencia de caida de ingresos sea tan abultada para un precio tan diferente de la accion.
> por otro lado, el tema de la deuda parece que se solucionado, y la viabilidad de la empresa no se cuestiona.
> ...



Gracias por el análisis


----------



## Robopoli (15 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> si no tienes un limite de perdidas te puedes encontrar con mas de 1 disgusto......
> 
> que si que algun dia subira...pero que te retiene dentro¿...ahorrarte 1 comision de c/venta¿
> 
> porque puedes comprar cuando empiece a subir....pues por 30€ puedes quedar pillado mucho tiempo...pero muchooo



Al final creo que se trata de moverte con la onda y aprovechar posibles rebotes, que de ahorrarte comisiones.
Estando fuera del valor después de haber tenido minusvalías no creo que sea nada fácil identificar una subida claramente y menos tener los coj..... para volver a entrar.
Dicho sea de paso llevo las pelotas de corbata desde hace ya demasiadas sesiones :´(


----------



## HisHoliness (15 Oct 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Con cada mensaje que pones se nota cada día mas y mas y mas lo que te ha dolido que Depeche se montara su propio chiringuito. :XX::XX:



Al que le debería de joder es al que ha entrado por este hilo y ahora ve como tiene que pagar 90 pavos para que el que le dio la idea le siga explicando que hacer...sobre todo porque muchos eran novatos en bolsa...


----------



## creative (15 Oct 2013)

Por disciplina propia no pienso entrar, hasta el mes queviene, con 600 eurillos espero que no me subais mucho el valor hasta entonces.


----------



## mfernama (16 Oct 2013)

creative dijo:


> Por disciplina propia no pienso entrar, hasta el mes queviene, con 600 eurillos espero que no me subais mucho el valor hasta entonces.



No se preocupe ustec que hasta el 11 de Noviembre se las dejamos ente 1,5 y 1,57, eso si una vez presente resultado no respondemos :XX:

---------- Post added 16-oct-2013 at 00:16 ----------

Respecto a los resultados que han pasado como hecho relevante, pues no parecen un descalabro, le puede sentar bien mañana, al menos para seguir sin caer del soporte de 1,5


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Con cada mensaje que pones se nota cada día mas y mas y mas lo que te ha dolido que Depeche se montara su propio chiringuito. :XX::XX:



jajaj a mi me da igual.....pero me sorprende que la gente sea tan confiada e ingenua.


----------



## Depeche (16 Oct 2013)

jajaja, me he leído los mensajes del hilo y no he podido evitar entrar a postear.
Solo diré una cosa y seré breve:
Hay algunos que están hablando demasiado, veremos que dicen estos que hablan demasiado la semana que viene.
El tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio.
Y de momento creo que la gran mayoría de la gente que está en mi foro está muy contenta, el balance final del dinero invertido en la suscripción de mi foro premium lo tendrán que hacer a final de año, ya que ese dinero que han pagado es por tener premium hasta final de año.
Es más, me he comprometido a que si alguno de los que se ha suscrito a mi página no obtiene plusvalías de aquí a final de año, no va a pagar ni un euro más hasta que las obtenga,aunque tenga que estar todo un año de suscripción gratis. Pero ya os digo que eso lo veo imposible.
Por lo tanto el balance final se hará el 31 de diciembre, ya pondrá el que quiera de los foreros que son suscriptores mios su tabla de beneficios para ver que tal les ha ido,a partir de ahí si que podréis hablar y criticar.
También os digo otra cosa, voy a poneros unos ejemplos de acciones que recomendé y precio al que recomendé y que mucha gente ha comprado:

*Prisa*: precio de entrada 0,37 euros, hoy ha cerrado a 0,46 después de haber tocado el 0,53 euros. Para hoy he dado aviso de venta para esperarla más abajo.
ALMIRALL: Precio al que di entrada 9,40 euros euros,hoy ha cerrado a 10,41 euros
Solaria: Ya sabéis a que precio recomendé entrar hace un tiempo, si no recuerdo mal a 0,60 euros más o menos, hoy cotiza a 0,90 euros. Pero bueno,como sé que más de uno va a decir que ese precio de 0,60 lo di hace tiempo y a los que se han apuntado hace 2 semanas a mi página no les cuenta, os voy a poner el precio al que recomendé entrar otra vez el dia 30 de septiembre, fue a 0,75 euros.






*ABERTIS:* La recomendé el dia 6 de octubre cuando cotizaba a 14,87 euros





Actualmente cotiza a 15,61 euros en poco más de una semana ha subido casi 1 euro por acción.
*ACERINOX:*La recomendé el dia 2 de octubre a 8,90 euros,actualmente cotiza a 9,32 euros.






Y podría seguir con bastantes más,pero no voy a poner todo lo que he recomendado.

Así que ya podéis seguir riendo en la ignorancia,nosotros mientras tanto vamos ganando dinero,y solamente llevamos 2 semanas y media. Como os he dicho el balance se hará a final de año.
Y respecto a Codere no voy a decir nada, pronto lo vais a ver,sobrarán las palabras.
Y lo mejor de todo es que mis suscriptores pronto van a tener algo muy grande de lo que beneficiarse,para ganar mucho dinero. Eso va a ser lo más grande de todo.
Un saludo.


----------



## mpbk (16 Oct 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> jajaja, me he leído los mensajes del hilo y no he podido evitar entrar a postear.
> Solo diré una cosa y seré breve:
> Hay algunos que están hablando demasiado, veremos que dicen estos que hablan demasiado la semana que viene.
> El tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio.
> ...



aqui también vamos ganando dinero, y no hacen falta muchas recomendaciones porque todo está subiendo.
entrada a 0.37 a prisa, si dió señal de compra a 0.22.....que es cuando compré yo y vendí ayer en el inicio de sesión.


----------



## Violator (16 Oct 2013)

Ponga usted una lista de sus fallos también, Codere iba a estar a 3 euros desde hace 2 semanas, empieza usted a atufar a vende motos lamentablemente. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## moisty70 (16 Oct 2013)

Violator dijo:


> Ponga usted una lista de sus fallos también, Codere iba a estar a 3 euros desde hace 2 semanas, empieza usted a atufar a vende motos lamentablemente.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



A mi eso no me gusta nada, solo contar aciertos. Y alguno, como prisa, es medio-verdad.


----------



## palladio (16 Oct 2013)

abre a la baja un centimillo, al contrario que estos días


----------



## venecia (16 Oct 2013)

es imposible acertar todo.....pero depeche tiene un gran merito¡¡

ahora la gente tendra que esperar para ver los 3e mas de lo previsto.


----------



## moisty70 (16 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> es imposible acertar todo.....pero depeche tiene un gran merito¡¡
> 
> ahora la gente tendra que esperar para ver los 3e mas de lo previsto.



que sea imposible acertar todo no justifica contar solo los aciertos.


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Oct 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> jajaja, me he leído los mensajes del hilo y no he podido evitar entrar a postear.
> Solo diré una cosa y seré breve:
> Hay algunos que están hablando demasiado, veremos que dicen estos que hablan demasiado la semana que viene.
> El tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio.




Ojalá la semana que viene pueda darte la enhorabuena... ojalá...


----------



## venecia (16 Oct 2013)

yo prometo que si llega a 1.70 entro a saco paco...hasta los 2e mientras vendi y corte la hemorragia como buen hinbersor


----------



## Duendek86 (16 Oct 2013)

1.47 ahora, casi se han escuchado los stop loss romperse.


----------



## palladio (16 Oct 2013)

a tomar por culo el soporte de 1.50


----------



## Duendek86 (16 Oct 2013)

1.46 .... ::::::::::


----------



## mfernama (16 Oct 2013)

Acertar ahora casi no tiene mérito alguno, no demuestra nada, en una fase alcista es fácil incluso para los que no somos gurús, yo tengo todo en verde menos CDR, en este momento lo complicado y qué diferencia a unos de otros es saber cuando acabará el festival.

Otra cosa fue Jazztel y Campofrío, eso sí tuvo mérito porqué cogieron una senda alcista en un momento que no estaba todo tan claro.

Tal y como dicen hay que contar los errores también, no solo CDR, también hay otros, pero tener errores en esto es de lo más normal, lo que hay que saber identificar es cuando te has equivocado y salir lo mejor/antes posible de esa posición.

---------- Post added 16-oct-2013 at 10:23 ----------




Duendek86 dijo:


> 1.46 .... ::::::::::



Parece que lo que presentaron ayer no ha sentado muy bien. 

A mi están a punto de petarme el orto ::


----------



## venecia (16 Oct 2013)

el buen inversor que porcentaje de perdidas admite¿ 5% tal vez 9% si hay expertos que hablen...

que dice depeche en privado que sube a semana que viene¿¿ eso decia hace 3 semanas el 23/9 cuando compre.....y mira solo a hecho bajar y bajar.....no se quien seguira dentro 
pero la tendencia es BAJISTA


----------



## Duendek86 (16 Oct 2013)

CODERE ya es el valor mas sobrevendido del mercado por GESPROBOLSA 16/10/13



> CODERE ya es el valor mas sobrevendido del mercado
> 
> Actualmente el estocástico se sitúa en 5 , esto significa que la sobreventa es tremenda, no significa que vaya a rebotar ya que por estocástico el giro lo daría en caso de cruzar la primera línea hacia arriba, o sea el 20.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robopoli (16 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> CODERE ya es el valor mas sobrevendido del mercado por GESPROBOLSA 16/10/13



Pues de momento el mal fario que me da es que el 1,50 que antes era soporte ahora es resistencia. Yo he reducido hoy bastante mi exposición a las Coderas. Por lo que me queda dentro del valor (que no es poco) espero que suba pero esto pinta negro hormiga... ::::::


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (16 Oct 2013)

Hay que estar a las duras y a las maduras, y si se mete la pata lo que hay que hacer es en primer lugar reconocerlo. Yo no voy a discutir los conocimientos de Depeche, pero no me parece justo decir que a día de hoy sus consejos hayan servido para ganar dinero.

En primer lugar porque de sus consejos Codere es la primera y en su cartera ideal con un peso del 40%, y eso anula todas las ganancias en los demas valores de su cartera.

Lo segundo porque apuntarse tantos , algunos, es facil. Yo estoy en Prisa desde 0,32, en Arcelor desde 9,44, y también le saco buena rentabilidad a Amper y Apple, y no tengo la verdad ni puta idea.

Curiosamente el único valor que he soltado en pérdidas en meses es Codere.

Y no tengo ningún merito porque la bolsa está disparada, y lo normal a día de hoy es ganar dinero. Por eso señalo que no me parece justo que Depeche saque pecho por sus resultados, máxime cuando en global suponen perdidas.

Y lo que me parece peor es que se tome a mofa las críticas, cuando es una parte consecuente de entradas en los foros diciendo cosas como "Codere va a subir fuertemente esta semana". En mi opinión ni por tecnico ni por fundamentales se puede acertar con el timing de esa manera, por lo que me parecen errores desde todos los puntos de vista.

Y dicho esto, suerte en su proyecto, la va a necesitar tanto él como los que están dentro.


----------



## Sebasesco (16 Oct 2013)

data:image/jpeg;base64,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

Trata de arrancarlo xd.

Digo trata de subir joder...

---------- Post added 16-oct-2013 at 11:30 ----------


----------



## mfernama (16 Oct 2013)

Si la verdad es que esta despeñandose, y diria que con mucho volumen, estan saltando stops a gogo!


----------



## Chila (16 Oct 2013)

Está feísima...


----------



## venecia (16 Oct 2013)

saltar de barco.....tonto el ultimo


----------



## TONIMONTANA (16 Oct 2013)

Para mi la suerte ya esta echada, pienso que pronto visitara los 1,30.

pienso que el cierre de hoy puede estar por 1,40


----------



## Duendek86 (16 Oct 2013)

Yo tengo muy claro que no voy a vender, primero porque la bajaria a los infiernos y perderia mas pasta todavia, y segundo porque creo que la empresa no esta tan mal y que esta bajada es artificial. Digamos que me he hecho a la idea de que esto se queda en cartera 6 mesecitos - 1 año hasta que levante cabeza. Solo si se acerca a la quiebra, cosa que parece lejana, lo venderia.

Por supuesto si se alinean los astros y pega petardazo hacia arriba no me voy a quejar xD


----------



## ane agurain (16 Oct 2013)

el de gesprobolsa tiene que ir cargadísimo

---------- Post added 16-oct-2013 at 04:33 ----------




Duendek86 dijo:


> Yo tengo muy claro que no voy a vender, primero porque la bajaria a los infiernos y perderia mas pasta todavia, y segundo porque creo que la empresa no esta tan mal y que esta bajada es artificial. Digamos que me he hecho a la idea de que esto se queda en cartera 6 mesecitos - 1 año hasta que levante cabeza. Solo si se acerca a la quiebra, cosa que parece lejana, lo venderia.
> 
> Por supuesto si se alinean los astros y pega petardazo hacia arriba no me voy a quejar xD



si se acerca a la quiebra la veremos en 0.1 y entonces poco sentido le veo.


----------



## Duendek86 (16 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> el de gesprobolsa tiene que ir cargadísimo
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-oct-2013 at 04:33 ----------
> 
> ...



Hombre, tampoco saltaria el dia antes, sino hubiera puesto que vendiria cuando quebrara y no cuando se acercara xDD Digamos que si ronda el euro huyo como alma que lleva el diablo lamiendome las heridas, antes nada.


JAJJAJAJAJA seguro que si, el de gesprobolsa dice todos los dias que va a subir xD


----------



## ane agurain (16 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo creo que mañana podemos tocar el 1.60, claro que también se puede tocar el 1.52
> 
> Pero si pierde el 1.50, la caída es de en pocos dias del 20% por la espantada



sigo pensando esto que dije el finde.


----------



## itaka (16 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> sigo pensando esto que dije el finde.



ane tú recomiendas salir hoy si no cierra en 1.50 o por encima ???


----------



## Metal12 (16 Oct 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> *#DespegandoenbuscadeCDR*
> 
> A ver que tal se nos da el día.....
> 
> *Cordoba* tengo sitio para ti, si quieres puedes subir, pero los nervios los dejas en tierra




*#Bajando a Cordoba a tierra*

Menudo viajecito nos esta dando desde el Viernes.......


----------



## Duendek86 (16 Oct 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> *#Bajando a Cordoba a tierra*
> 
> Menudo viajecito nos esta dando desde el Viernes.......



Pues habra sido en tuneladora, porque el cohete lo que es moverse no se ha movido xDDDDD ::


----------



## adivino (16 Oct 2013)

Señores,
*
Se sale de los valores con tendencia a la baja

Se entra en valores con tendencia al alza.*

¿Qué tendencia tiene Codere desde hace 15 días?


----------



## Robopoli (16 Oct 2013)

adivino dijo:


> Señores,
> *
> Se sale de los valores con tendencia a la baja
> 
> ...



No... si aquí a toro pasado...:bla:
Yo cuando me siento demasiado tonto con este tema me voy y me doy una vuelta por el hilo desde las páginas 100 hasta la 110 y oye... cómo que me sube el espíritu.
Recomiendo a cualquier Coderero que lo haga de vez en cuando. Es muy didáctico.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Oct 2013)

yo hace tiempo que dije.

1.499 es el último fibo.


una pregunta: cdr estuvo a 1.19, pero estuvo más abajo inrtadía. cuánto fue el mínimo?


----------



## Robopoli (16 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo hace tiempo que dije.
> 
> 1.499 es el último fibo.
> 
> ...



No lo dio por ti Ane.
Creo que el mínimo estuvo en 1,15 si no recuerdo mal.


----------



## Depeche (16 Oct 2013)

Vamos a ver, haya paz, noto cierta hostilidad hacia mi persona,seamos sensatos y coherentes e intentemos no entrar en una guerra personificada dialectal.
En primer lugar,no pretendo sacar pecho,simplemente intento defenderme de lo que considero una injusticia hacia mi persona,se me está atacando y criticando sin tener en cuenta ciertos factores que explicaré a continuación,pero antes quiero decir varias cosas:
Llevo casi 6 años en este foro,y durante este tiempo he dedicado muchas horas de mi tiempo(que no me sobraba ya que tenía mi propio trabajo de funcionario) para intentar ayudar a la gente de este foro.
Estoy acostumbrado a las críticas,porque ya las recibí en su día cuando Jazztel cotizaba a menos de 3 euros y recomendé fuerte compra y dije que creía que llegaría a 6,70 euros y además añadí que en el plazo máximo de 2 años Jazztel entraría en el ibex,me tomaron de loco y de todo lo que podáis imaginar.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/179932-jazztel-comprar-ahora.html
Ahora podéis comprobar que Jazztel cotiza en el Ibex a más de 8 euros por acción.
Mas tarde dije que la plata iba a subir de 20 a 50 dolares en un plazo de 8 meses,también se me tildó de visionario,loco,vende humo y más cosas. Pues finalmente la plata llegó a 49 dolares si no recuerdo mal.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ta-llegara-a-50-dolares-junio-del-2011-a.html
Con esto quiero decir que he intentado ayudar siempre y no he ido con un interés de perjudicar a nadie. Pero viendo ciertos comentarios me vais a hacer pensar que existe cierta envidia hacia mi persona, cosa que espero que no.

Respecto a Codere, vamos a ver, yo a mis suscriptores de foro.rastreadorfianciero.com les he comentado que bajo mi punto de vista Codere va a llegar a cotizar a 6 euros como mínimo durante el 2014.
Creo que ahora mismo soy el único que piensa que se puede llegar a ese precio, a la vista está vuestros comentarios que decís que se va a hundir a los infiernos, incluso que va a hacer default. A mi ya me va bien, porque por suerte todo esto queda escrito y dentro de unos meses podremos comprobar si estaba en lo cierto igual que yo ahora mismo puedo demostrar lo de la plata y jazztel. Es cierto que ahora mismo Codere está cotizando a 1,48 euros habiendo tocado el 1,46 euros, yo ahora mismo llevo casi 40.000 acciones de Codere, y empecé comprando a 1,16 euros, vendí la mitad a poco más de 2,50 euros y he ido acumulando en la bajada con las ganancias de la venta anterior a precios de 1,94 si no me equivoco,1,80 euros, 1,67 euros, 1,55 euros y finalmente 1,51 euros. Conozco los fundamentales de la empresa a la perfección,le he dedicado muchas horas de estudio, y estoy convencido de que esta empresa tiene un potencial de subida extraordinario.
Por que confío en Codere? - Hablemos de inversiones - Rastreador Financiero

En definitiva,que esta bajada me está viniendo de maravilla ya que confío en la empresa y estoy acumulando cada vez más titulos de la empresa.
También me atrevo a dejar por escrito que creo que Codere va a ser uno de los valores estrella del 2014 y atención: *ANTES DE FINALIZAR EL 2015 O PRINCIPIOS DEL 2016 CODERE COTIZARÁ EN EL IBEX*.
Ahí queda eso.

Lo dicho, intentemos no crear una guerra dialéctica,e intentemos ayudarnos entre todos, y el tema de la suscripción a mi página web para mi es una minucia, y no me voy a ganar la vida con ello,la gente que está suscrita va a tener muchísimas ventajas y va a tener la oportunidad de ganar mucho dinero,en diciembre ya haremos balance de como ha ido la cosa.
Para el que no lo sepa, y crea que me voy a ganar la vida con eso le voy a informar que esta semana he fichado como broker profesional por una de los brokers más importantes del mundo, y el número 1 en Forex. Así que lo demás digamos que el tema de la suscripción para mi va a ser calderilla.
Mejor que prime el buen rollo entre nosotros y podremos ayudarnos entre todos.
Recordarlo, no llevo aquí 2 días, llevo casi 6 años, y le tengo mucho cariño a este foro, por algo le hago publicidad en mi foro, y hablo constantemente de burbuja.info, sobretodo en mi carta de presentación.
Un saludo a todos y por favor, darme la oportunidad de poder demostraros como va a estar Codere a finales de año, es una inversión a medio plazo, no un chicharro de 2 días.


----------



## RuiKi84 (16 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> sigo pensando esto que dije el finde.



Si lo tienes tan claro supongo que aprovecharás para meter cortos.  , a mi se me ha pasado por la cabeza pero no lo veo claro, miraré desde la barrera.


----------



## adivino (16 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> No... si aquí a toro pasado...:bla:
> Yo cuando me siento demasiado tonto con este tema me voy y me doy una vuelta por el hilo desde las páginas 100 hasta la 110 y oye... cómo que me sube el espíritu.
> Recomiendo a cualquier Coderero que lo haga de vez en cuando. Es muy didáctico.



Hola

No hablo a toro pasado.:no:

Hablo a dia de *HOY*. 

Sigue bajando, *luego hay que salirse. y punto*. Y hoy mejor que mañana.

Eso es operar en bolsa con una técnica. Y no de oido.

PD: hace 10 dias me sali, y lo puse en este foro. Y perdí pasta (que se compensa cuando la gano), pero menos de la que hubiese perdido si me salgo hoy, y probablemente menos que si me salgo mañana...

PD2: Eso no quita, que cuando vuelva a estar alcista, vuelva a entrar. Y puede ser a 1 euro, a 1,50 o a 2 euros... pero estará alcista.

---------- Post added 16-oct-2013 at 13:49 ----------

Por cierto, lo dije ayer a 88 y hoy a 94


Solaria esta alcista....


----------



## ane agurain (16 Oct 2013)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Si lo tienes tan claro supongo que aprovecharás para meter cortos.  , a mi se me ha pasado por la cabeza pero no lo veo claro, miraré desde la barrera.



no juego cortos.


depeche. si va por mi no tengo envidia ni he dicho que vaya a impagar. puede que se vaya a 6 en 2 años pero HOY y desde hace años es bajista.

y que podemos ver 0.90 otra vez como los 2 en los próximos meses.

---------- Post added 16-oct-2013 at 06:09 ----------

solaria cruza los 0.90? mmmm


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Oct 2013)

Espero que estés en lo cierto Depeche, de verdad, solo por los de este hilo que se han quedado pillados. 
Las previsiones a l/p son menos arriesgadas, pese a que la tuya es un ordago...aunque también asegurabas con vehemencia que hace 4 dias cotizaría a 4 euros...


----------



## RuiKi84 (16 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> No... si aquí a toro pasado...:bla:
> Yo cuando me siento demasiado tonto con este tema me voy y me doy una vuelta por el hilo desde las páginas 100 hasta la 110 y oye... cómo que me sube el espíritu.
> Recomiendo a cualquier Coderero que lo haga de vez en cuando. Es muy didáctico.



La verdad que fueron unos días de felicidad colectiva, disfrutamos como enanos con rentabilidades de más del 100%, al final desde 1,20 yo me salí en 1,95con una sensación agridulce, aunque me puedo dar con un canto en los dientes. :: 

Edito, también cuadré una operación perdedora con entrada 2,37 por la emoción y pude cerrar en 2,33 con el SL.

Ojala Depeche tenga razón y esto suba como la espuma, de momento yo me quedo con las Blue Chips, si sube tendremos tiempo de volver a entrar.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (16 Oct 2013)

Se que en este hilo no viene a cuento pero despues de la subida que esta pegando hoy URBAS de el 100% ¿que pensais que puede pasar mañana, seguira con la racha o la veremos otra vez por 0,01? 
Yo de momento me hecho con un paquetito a 0,016 ha primera hora despues de cangear unas coderes


----------



## Depeche (16 Oct 2013)

Tened mucho cuidado con los blue chips,estamos a las puertas de una gran bajada,para ir a buscar el soporte de 8.700 puntos aunque no descarto que lo bajen a 8.300

Me refiero al ibex

---------- Post added 16-oct-2013 at 15:02 ----------

Ane,no lo digo por ti, tu estás siendo comedida y respetuosa.


----------



## itaka (16 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> sigo pensando esto que dije el finde.





Depeche dijo:


> Tened mucho cuidado con los blue chips,estamos a las puertas de una gran bajada,para ir a buscar el soporte de 8.700 puntos aunque no descarto que lo bajen a 8.300
> 
> Me refiero al ibex
> 
> ...



depeche aqui todos somos chicharreros, xDDd


----------



## TONIMONTANA (16 Oct 2013)

¿Alguien sabe si URBAS esta suspendida en bolsa?, ya que no me deja efectuar la venta de los titulos.


----------



## Duendek86 (16 Oct 2013)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si URBAS esta suspendida en bolsa?, ya que no me deja efectuar la venta de los titulos.



segun ing sube intradia un 100% :o ultima transaccion de hace 1 minuto


----------



## plexus1973 (16 Oct 2013)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si URBAS esta suspendida en bolsa?, ya que no me deja efectuar la venta de los titulos.



j

Y pensar que ayer iba a comprar... a 1.21 las Venderás rápidamente.

Edito: quería decir a 0,021, aunque ahora ya cotiza a 0.020


----------



## TONIMONTANA (16 Oct 2013)

Joder pues si que es raro, segun mi broker me comenta que el valor esta suspendido aunque se estan negociando ordenes NO LO ENTIENDO aunque es verdad que el valor esta practicamente plano desde las 11:00 de la mañana

---------- Post added 16-oct-2013 at 16:13 ----------




plexus1973 dijo:


> j
> 
> Y pensar que ayer iba a comprar... a 1.21 las Venderás rápidamente.



Tampoco, ya he probado


----------



## Duendek86 (16 Oct 2013)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Joder pues si que es raro, segun mi broker me comenta que el valor esta suspendido aunque se estan negociando ordenes NO LO ENTIENDO aunque es verdad que el valor esta practicamente plano desde las 11:00 de la mañana
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-oct-2013 at 16:13 ----------
> 
> ...



Hay transacciones de muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucho volumen, hablo de mas de 1 millon de titulos xD


----------



## Depeche (16 Oct 2013)

El nasdaq se va a dar la vuelta en 3.835

Me refiero al nasdaq composite


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Oct 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> El nasdaq se va a dar la vuelta en 3.835



Nasdaq100 esta en 3.278 ahora mismo, 600 puntos para arriba? un 18%??


----------



## Robopoli (16 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Nasdaq100 esta en 3.278 ahora mismo, 600 puntos para arriba? un 18%??



Hombre...míralo bien...


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hombre...míralo bien...



Ok, se refiere al Composite, yo estaba viendo el Nasdaq100


----------



## taipan (16 Oct 2013)

Alguien sabe porque se ha comportado asi hoy PRISA?
Bajada del 12%....

Menos mal que yo vendi el otro dia cuando subió un 15%


----------



## adivino (16 Oct 2013)

taipan dijo:


> Alguien sabe porque se ha comportado asi hoy PRISA?
> Bajada del 12%....
> 
> Menos mal que yo vendi el otro dia cuando subió un 15%



Por que asi se comportan los chicharros.


----------



## Robopoli (16 Oct 2013)

adivino dijo:


> Por que asi se comportan los chicharros.



Ouhhhhhh yeaaahhhh ::::::


----------



## adivino (16 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ouhhhhhh yeaaahhhh ::::::



Que esperabas? 
"Hoy ha bajado un 12% porque se ha estropeado la puerta de entrada al edificio y ayer subio un 15% porque vendieron un periodico mas?"

Los chicharros suben y bajan irracionalmente, fruto de movimientos normalmente orquestados por sus cuidadores. Solo puedes predecir que algo va a pasarles en breve porque los estan estan calentando, pero sus subidas y bajadas pueden ser brutales... y sin justificacion en ninguno de los dos sentidos


----------



## Duendek86 (16 Oct 2013)

Al Cesar lo que es del Cesar, esta mañana nos hemos despertado con una recomendacion de Depeche sobre Prisa aconsejando que vendiéramos y eso ha salvado mi 18% de beneficio de la quema, recogi beneficios a primera hora y los meti a ultima en colonial, justo cuando empezaba a subir por lo que hay que sumarle otro 8% que llevo ahora. (esto ultimo no fue por recomendación, sino por iniciativa propia al seguir el macd sobre la grafica, o eso creo que hacia y fue suerte xD)


----------



## NaNDeTe (16 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Al Cesar lo que es del Cesar, esta mañana nos hemos despertado con una recomendacion de Depeche sobre Prisa aconsejando que vendiéramos y eso ha salvado mi 18% de beneficio de la quema, recogi beneficios a primera hora y los meti a ultima en colonial, justo cuando empezaba a subir por lo que hay que sumarle otro 8% que llevo ahora. (esto ultimo no fue por recomendación, sino por iniciativa propia al seguir el macd sobre la grafica, o eso creo que hacia y fue suerte xD)



Prisa parece que esta apoyada en un soportito, veremos si lo rompe y se va al guano o rebota fuerte. Aqui tienes consejos gratis y con una tasa de acierto jodidamente buena. La bolsa por Carlos María: Vigilamos Prisa si supera los 0,35 euros.


----------



## 1965 (16 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Al Cesar lo que es del Cesar, esta mañana nos hemos despertado con una recomendacion de Depeche sobre Prisa aconsejando que vendiéramos y eso ha salvado mi 18% de beneficio de la quema, recogi beneficios a primera hora y los meti a ultima en colonial, justo cuando empezaba a subir por lo que hay que sumarle otro 8% que llevo ahora. (esto ultimo no fue por recomendación, sino por iniciativa propia al seguir el macd sobre la grafica, o eso creo que hacia y fue suerte xD)



Anda, que si ahora empieza a subir colonial... Se admiten ideas, yo ya no se por donde tirar, me parece que todo está carísimo y la única opción es que empiecen a caer


----------



## Duendek86 (16 Oct 2013)

1965 dijo:


> Anda, que si ahora empieza a subir colonial... Se admiten ideas, yo ya no se por donde tirar, me parece que todo está carísimo y la única opción es que empiecen a caer



Pon cualquier grafica a 1 año.... veras que no esta caro nada xD


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Oct 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Prisa parece que esta apoyada en un soportito, veremos si lo rompe y se va al guano o rebota fuerte. Aqui tienes consejos gratis y con una tasa de acierto jodidamente buena. La bolsa por Carlos María: Vigilamos Prisa si supera los 0,35 euros.



Carlos María es un fuera de serie, yo lo sigo a diario y he aprendido a utilizar los indicadores que usa el.


----------



## itaka (16 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Carlos María es un fuera de serie, yo lo sigo a diario y he aprendido a utilizar los indicadores que usa el.



muy buen blog hisholiness y con analisis de chicharros hoy, con lo que nos gustan


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Al Cesar lo que es del Cesar



Sin acritud, pero si al Cesar lo que es del Cesar, hay que decirlo todo. Podemos ver los comentarios del mes de Depeche.



Depeche dijo:


> El nasdaq se va a dar la vuelta en 3.835
> 
> Me refiero al nasdaq composite



*De momento ha llegado a 3.840 y ahora mismo esta en 37*



Depeche dijo:


> Yo con Codere estoy muy tranquilo, es una bajada sin a penas volumen, el nivel máximo de bajada es 1,50 euros
> Por mi parte si puedo compraré alguna más, sigo pensando que esta semana rebotará.
> Lo dicho,estoy muy tranquilo con Codere, de hecho en mi página la he puesto como el valor de la semana, creo que subirá mucho, junto a FERSA.
> 
> ...



*Hoy Codere en 1,47, Prisa se recomendo en este foro (gratias) desde el 0,19, algunos hemos hecho dos operaciones desde 0,16 y 0,19. Fersa llevamos hablando de ella desde 0,35, muchos la tenemos desde entonces*



Depeche dijo:


> El ibex se dará la vuelta en 9.635 y caerá con fuerza en los próximos días.



*Vamos por encima de los 9.800, todos sabemos que acabará cayendo.*



Depeche dijo:


> Codere a punto de saltar al alza con fuerza.



*otro dia será.*



Depeche dijo:


> Codere tal y como he avisado en mi foro privado premium va a saltar hoy con fuerza.
> Hoy es el día,se acabó la corrección,preparense para unos días de subidas.



*otro dia será.*



Depeche dijo:


> Voy a puntualizar, el valor de 3 euros es casi imposible que llegue este viernes, pero quizá si que pueda alcanzarlo el dia 11 de actubre.



*otro dia será.*



Depeche dijo:


> Me he puesto corto en ACS y SACYR.
> Es decir que si bajan ganaré dinero.
> Lo que he hecho es vender las acciones que me prestan y tendré que comprarlas a precio inferior para ganar dinero.



*las dos han subido*



Depeche dijo:


> Solo diré una cosa, vamos a subir mucho la semana que viene. Sigo pensando que el 4 de octubre estaremos a 3 euros. Y y me juego mi reputación y credibilidad. Estoy muy seguro de lo que digo
> 
> Quería decir a 3 euros



*sin comentarios*




Depeche dijo:


> Solaria sigue con muy buen aspecto técnico,acabará la semana rompiendo la resistencia de 0,91 euros.



*la acabará rompiendo pero no fue esa semana, ni la siguiente, ni parece que esta*

Espero que no te lo tomes como un ataque porque no lo es, pero creo que hay que decir lo bueno y lo malo.


----------



## baco (16 Oct 2013)

http://www.cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={ec753998-014c-4f85-b302-bad50dcd94f9}

---------- Post added 16-oct-2013 at 20:12 ----------

CNMV - Hechos relevantes


----------



## Duendek86 (16 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Sin acritud, pero si al Cesar lo que es del Cesar, hay que decirlo todo. Podemos ver los comentarios del mes de Depeche.
> 
> Espero que no te lo tomes como un ataque porque no lo es, pero creo que hay que decir lo bueno y lo malo.



No hombre no, porque me lo iba a tomar a mal? :s
Si todos los que seguimos este hilo sabemos que sobretodo sus predicciones con fecha y hora han salido rana muchas veces, pero ya estais muchos sacandolas a relucir constantemente y me parecio justo comentar uno de los aciertos de los que yo me he podido aprovechar hoy, pero vamos, no con ánimo de enterrar los errores, sino simplemente reconocer que hoy ha dado de lleno en el comportamiento de Prisa y tambien es justo reconocerselo.

---------- Post added 16-oct-2013 at 20:22 ----------




baco dijo:


> http://www.cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={ec753998-014c-4f85-b302-bad50dcd94f9}
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-oct-2013 at 20:12 ----------
> 
> CNMV - Hechos relevantes



Y digo yo... nadie revisa esos datos antes de enviarlos? que son 4 datos!!!! como se puede colar un error, aunque sea insignificante, ahi?

Interes en salir dos dias seguidos en los hechos relevantes? o simplemente cagada del becario?


----------



## NaNDeTe (16 Oct 2013)

Animo, los coderes estais en el primer punto naranja, pero en 2016 estara en 6€
Yo afortunadamente me sali en el vamos bien


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> No hombre no, porque me lo iba a tomar a mal? :s
> Si todos los que seguimos este hilo sabemos que sobretodo sus predicciones con fecha y hora han salido rana muchas veces, pero ya estais muchos sacandolas a relucir constantemente y me parecio justo comentar uno de los aciertos de los que yo me he podido aprovechar hoy, pero vamos, no con ánimo de enterrar los errores, sino simplemente reconocer que hoy ha dado de lleno en el comportamiento de Prisa y tambien es justo reconocerselo.



no, no, lo de que no se lo tomara mal me refería a Depeche, por los ultimos comentarios que ha hecho.

Es justo reconocer aciertos por supuesto que si, recuerdo que fui yo quien le defendió en aquel hilo de rankia, y varias veces más, pero creo que se ha equivocado en varias cosas, creo, sinceramente "que se le ha subido", puede ser normal con tanto halago, pero hay que mantener los pies en la tierra, no se puede ir de "sobrado", y eso es lo que ha transmitido la verdad.


----------



## 1965 (16 Oct 2013)

Yo creo como ya se comentó que tiene buena base y puede ayudar mucho, pero cuando le tientan tiende a arriesgar, no se si para parecer mas seguro, por rabia.... y ahí es donde se pierde, porque puede argumentar que algo va a subir, pero soltar cuanto y en que día es el dole tirabuzón y medio y de espaldas. Y por ahí se le ataca. Sin que esto sea una crítica que ya me gustaría a mi saber la mitad que él de esto

---------- Post added 16-oct-2013 at 20:26 ----------




NaNDeTe dijo:


> Animo, los coderes estais en el primer punto naranja, pero en 2016 estara en 6€
> Yo afortunadamente me sali en el vamos bien



Que "cabrón", sin ánimo de ofender. Ojalá hubiese sabido saltar a tiempo.


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Y digo yo... nadie revisa esos datos antes de enviarlos? que son 4 datos!!!! como se puede colar un error, aunque sea insignificante, ahi?
> 
> Interes en salir dos dias seguidos en los hechos relevantes? o simplemente cagada del becario?



Codere tienen un largo historial de errores contables, fue de lo primero que me hizo desconfiar a mi, sobretodo con lo reciente que esta el caso Pescanova....

Codere eleva un 30% sus prdidas tras detectar dos errores contables | Economa | elmundo.es

Los "errores contables" hunden un 9% a Codere


----------



## madruga (16 Oct 2013)

Muy grande, Nandete.


----------



## juanfer (16 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Codere tienen un largo historial de errores contables, fue de lo primero que me hizo desconfiar a mi, sobretodo con lo reciente que esta el caso Pescanova....
> 
> Codere eleva un 30% sus prdidas tras detectar dos errores contables | Economa | elmundo.es
> 
> Los "errores contables" hunden un 9% a Codere




Los chicharros normalmente acaban con inversiones a largo plazo


----------



## TONIMONTANA (16 Oct 2013)

Esto es la ostia te pones ha echar numeros y es para flipar, lo que hoy he invertido en urbas solamente 150.000 titulos hace apenas 5 años esto tenia un valor de 450.000€ y por algo menos de 3000€ me ha salido. !!!Que años aquellos!!!


----------



## NaNDeTe (16 Oct 2013)

1965 dijo:


> Yo creo como ya se comentó que tiene buena base y puede ayudar mucho, pero cuando le tientan tiende a arriesgar, no se si para parecer mas seguro, por rabia.... y ahí es donde se pierde, porque puede argumentar que algo va a subir, pero soltar cuanto y en que día es el dole tirabuzón y medio y de espaldas. Y por ahí se le ataca. Sin que esto sea una crítica que ya me gustaría a mi saber la mitad que él de esto
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-oct-2013 at 20:26 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo estuve apunto de salirme en el 2,40, ya que era el precio que me habia marcado y puse por aqui cuando aun estabamos a 1,20, y porque habia divergencia en el MACD en barras de 1hora. La vela de aquel dia con aquella sombra superior decia mucho tambien, no suele fallar esa pista. Depeche aun no habia cometido errores y confie en lo que decia, asi que no hice caso a lo que mis ojos veian en la grafica, pero en cuanto perdio el soporte 2,07 dije hasta aqui, y me sali, omitiendo los 'lo esta haciendo de libro', porque el libro que yo habia estudiado decia otra cosa.

La moraleja es que, por mucho que confiemos en una persona, debemos analizar por nosotros mismos tambien ese valor, y si en algun momento no coincidimos en la apreciacion de nuestro ''guru'', lo mejor es salirse, por mucho que te infravalores o endioses a la otra persona que te da los consejos. Quizas te equivoques y la cotizacion siga subiendo mas y mas, pero lo que es seguro es que no te convertiras en largoplazista o venderas en perdidas, porque la otra persona tambien es eso, humano y por tanto tambien comete errores.


----------



## Depeche (16 Oct 2013)

No hombre no,por supuesto que no me mosqueo, las cosas son como son y de momento con Codere me he equivocado,eso es impepinable, pero ahora vamos a ver como se comporta en los próximos días y ver si alcanza objetivos a medio plazo,mientras no se vende no se pierde, y yo os digo de corazón que confío en este valor.
Creo que tengo derecho al menos a ver como acaba la cosa,no?
Pero bueno,estáis en vuestro derecho de machacarme ahora,tranquilos que me lo hecho a las espaldas,me lo merezco por bocazas.


----------



## adivino (16 Oct 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> No hombre no,por supuesto que no me mosqueo, las cosas son como son y de momento con Codere me he equivocado,eso es impepinable, pero ahora vamos a ver como se comporta en los próximos días y ver si alcanza objetivos a medio plazo,mientras no se vende no se pierde, y yo os digo de corazón que confío en este valor.
> Creo que tengo derecho al menos a ver como acaba la cosa,no?
> Pero bueno,estáis en vuestro derecho de machacarme ahora,tranquilos que me lo hecho a las espaldas,me lo merezco por bocazas.



Este mensaje es el primero razonable en mucho tiempo que te leo de Codere. Error reconocido y a tirar palante!

Todos los analistas se equivocan, a veces por errores propios y a veces porque el mercado tira por donde le de a gana ( o porque el valor esta intervenido...)

Lo bueno es reconocer el error cuanto antes... y a buscar otros aciertos!


----------



## Dotierr (16 Oct 2013)

Yo al final las tengo a 1,51, pero si está tan claro que ya ha roto soporte y va a bajar más, quizás deba poner la orden de venta aún que estoy a tiempo de no perder demasiado, y comprar, en su caso, algo más abajo.


----------



## creative (16 Oct 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> No hombre no,por supuesto que no me mosqueo, las cosas son como son y de momento con Codere me he equivocado,eso es impepinable, pero ahora vamos a ver como se comporta en los próximos días y ver si alcanza objetivos a medio plazo,mientras no se vende no se pierde, y yo os digo de corazón que confío en este valor.
> Creo que tengo derecho al menos a ver como acaba la cosa,no?
> Pero bueno,estáis en vuestro derecho de machacarme ahora,tranquilos que me lo hecho a las espaldas,me lo merezco por bocazas.



Que objetivo le pones a solaria???


----------



## Robopoli (16 Oct 2013)

1965 dijo:


> Anda, que si ahora empieza a subir colonial... Se admiten ideas, yo ya no se por donde tirar, me parece que todo está carísimo y la única opción es que empiecen a caer



Mira esto:
ENB Enbridge, Inc. XNYS:ENB Stock Quote Price News
No es un chicharro humeante pero parece estar a buen precio ahora y seguro que alguno agradece ahora un poco de tranquilidad.

------

Y tiene dividendos de casi el 3% por si te quedas tiempo :


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Oct 2013)

Errores contables, me cago en la puta que mala pinta tiene eso.


----------



## mfernama (17 Oct 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Errores contables, me cago en la puta que mala pinta tiene eso.



Nada hombre tranquilo que ha sido un traspapelo de nada. 

Por cierto DEPECHE me ha parecido leer que has fichado por un bróker, espero que no sea Benito y Mojardin 

En fin a ver si mañana mejora o me vuelan el SL de una vez.::


----------



## Depeche (17 Oct 2013)

Creo que todo inversor debería leer este libro:






Aprenderíais mucho y quizá entenderíais porque estoy tan tranquilo con Codere, y voy acumulando sin parar todo lo que puedo.
Os animo a que lo leáis o busquéis información de lo que explica.
Es la biblia de todo inversor que quiere triunfar.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2013 at 01:15 ----------




mfernama dijo:


> Nada hombre tranquilo que ha sido un traspapelo de nada.
> 
> Por cierto DEPECHE me ha parecido leer que has fichado por un bróker, espero que no sea Benito y Mojardin
> 
> En fin a ver si mañana mejora o me vuelan el SL de una vez.::



No,no es ese broker,tranquilo.
He fichado por IronFX


----------



## Depeche (17 Oct 2013)

Los que me habéis criticado estos días y habéis puesto en duda nuestra inversión en Codere iros preparando para ver como va a despegar la nave nodriza hacia el cielo,va a ser un despegue muy vertical,creo que prácticamente igual que la vez anterior.
Y vais a poder comprobar porque aunque estuviera bajando estos días valía la pena ir comprando poco a poco. En la subida que se producirá en los próximos días va a ser tan rápida que no os va a dar tiempo de entrar a precios actuales.
Como suelo decir, el tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio.
Lo digo sin acritud.


----------



## mpbk (17 Oct 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Los que me habéis criticado estos días y habéis puesto en duda nuestra inversión en Codere iros preparando para ver como va a despegar la nave nodriza hacia el cielo,va a ser un despegue muy vertical,creo que prácticamente igual que la vez anterior.
> Y vais a poder comprobar porque aunque estuviera bajando estos días valía la pena ir comprando poco a poco. En la subida que se producirá en los próximos días va a ser tan rápida que no os va a dar tiempo de entrar a precios actuales.
> Como suelo decir, el tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio.
> Lo digo sin acritud.



para mi ha sido un owned.

más cuando el mercado está subiendo en vertical, estoy muy contento de solo haber entrado con poco dinero, y cualquier small cap ha subido..a3tv,prisa,etc.
obviamente el que ha aguantado hasta aqui, que ya no venda, 1.42-1,43 es soporte y deberia rebotar algo


----------



## venecia (17 Oct 2013)

en usa an descorchado champam....sp500 +1.3%.....preveo que codere baje otro 2% hoy para no perder la costumbre sin mas....


----------



## baco (17 Oct 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Los que me habéis criticado estos días y habéis puesto en duda nuestra inversión en Codere iros preparando para ver como va a despegar la nave nodriza hacia el cielo,va a ser un despegue muy vertical,creo que prácticamente igual que la vez anterior.
> Y vais a poder comprobar porque aunque estuviera bajando estos días valía la pena ir comprando poco a poco. En la subida que se producirá en los próximos días va a ser tan rápida que no os va a dar tiempo de entrar a precios actuales.
> Como suelo decir, el tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio.
> Lo digo sin acritud.



oye depeche cada vez que has dicho que esto sube, resulta que baja un poco mas y marca otro mínimo,...
sin acritud de igual forma
con lo bien que lo habías dejado todo con el anterior mensaje..y vuelta el burra al trigo


----------



## palladio (17 Oct 2013)

codere sigue con su fiesta -2,72%


----------



## baco (17 Oct 2013)

Algunas Frases Célebres de Edward Warren Buffett:

-El optimismo es el enemigo del inversor racional.
-Quiero ser capaz de explicar mis errores. Significa que solo hago las cosas que comprendo completamente.
-Sea temeroso cuando otros son codiciosos, y sólo codicioso cuando otros son temerosos.
-A menos que puedas ver tus acciones caer un 50% sin que te cause un ataque de pánico, no deberías invertir en el mercado bursátil.


el lunes pensaba que por hoy jueves o mañana viernes debería de verse una recuperación,,,pero.........


----------



## mpbk (17 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> para mi ha sido un owned.
> 
> más cuando el mercado está subiendo en vertical, estoy muy contento de solo haber entrado con poco dinero, y cualquier small cap ha subido..a3tv,prisa,etc.
> obviamente el que ha aguantado hasta aqui, que ya no venda, 1.42-1,43 es soporte y deberia rebotar algo



minimo 1.42

::que punteria tengo


----------



## Robopoli (17 Oct 2013)




----------



## plexus1973 (17 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


>



Bienvenidos al Día de la Marmota!!!


----------



## mfernama (17 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> minimo 1.42
> 
> ::que punteria tengo



Cierto, fue tocar el 1.42 y para arriba, a un paso de mi SL....

Mire que si empieza ustec también a calentar el valor y lo lleva a 2,70 en 3 días 

Bueno creo que habrá que aguantarlas hasta que entren en el IBEX ::

---------- Post added 17-oct-2013 at 11:05 ----------

Parece que hoy está moviendo un mayor volumen, 208K acciones en lo que llevamos de mañana.


----------



## plexus1973 (17 Oct 2013)

a mi lo que me fastidia es tener el dinero parado y no poder entrar en Solaria, que tiene muy buena pinta, incluso para intradía, o en quabit, pero es que desde 1.84 que tengo de precio medio, ahora mismo pierdo una pasta, que por supuesto espero recuperar...

edito: ¿alguien sabe el por qué del subidón de urbas? ¿Ha sido un movimiento meramente especulativo o hay alguna razón coherente?


----------



## baco (17 Oct 2013)

plexus1973 dijo:


> a mi lo que me fastidia es tener el dinero parado y no poder entrar en Solaria, que tiene muy buena pinta, incluso para intradía, o en quabit, pero es que desde 1.84 que tengo de precio medio, ahora mismo pierdo una pasta, que por supuesto espero recuperar...
> 
> edito: ¿alguien sabe el por qué del subidón de urbas? ¿Ha sido un movimiento meramente especulativo o hay alguna razón coherente?



La bolsa por Carlos María: Colonial y Urbas, lo explicable y lo inexplicable.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Oct 2013)

yo gráficamente, la veo en 0.40; la parte baja del canal.

y si alguien me confirma que ha estado hace 1 año a 0.94 intradia, lo agradezco


----------



## Robopoli (17 Oct 2013)

0,40€??? A alguno le da un soponcio!!


----------



## ane agurain (17 Oct 2013)

traza el canal bajista.

claro que puede haber rebotes hasta 2.20 2.40



y puedo equivocarme


----------



## adivino (17 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo gráficamente, la veo en 0.40; la parte baja del canal.
> 
> y si alguien me confirma que ha estado hace 1 año a 0.94 intradia, lo agradezco



Ni de lejos
En el 2012 estuvo a 2,89 de minimo

y 2013 el minimo 1,03


----------



## Sebasesco (17 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> traza el canal bajista.
> 
> claro que puede haber rebotes hasta 2.20 2.40
> 
> ...



Y espero que lo hagas. Porque si llega a 0,40 habrá quien se flagele....
Yo por mi parte me estoy vacunando para ello. Y prefiero comermelas llegado el caso :: Antes que mal vender.

Todo es cuestión de tiempo


----------



## baco (17 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo gráficamente, la veo en 0.40; la parte baja del canal.
> 
> y si alguien me confirma que ha estado hace 1 año a 0.94 intradia, lo agradezco



:8::8::8: de que valor hablas,,...


----------



## RuiKi84 (17 Oct 2013)

Despues te tocar 1,42, parece que esta rebotando, 1,47 la bestia esta despertando ::


----------



## Metal12 (17 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo gráficamente, la veo en 0.40; la parte baja del canal.
> 
> y si alguien me confirma que ha estado hace 1 año a 0.94 intradia, lo agradezco




A 0,40€ :8: Ojala por favor, pero que sea hoy  que me voy hacer con todas las coderes que queden :vomito:

Si pudiese me cambia el nick a *Coderín*


----------



## baco (17 Oct 2013)

bueno parece un signo de recuperación,,no,,1.55 ??, la porra "pa mi"


----------



## James Bond (17 Oct 2013)

Parece que repunta 1,55€, yo cargue de nuevo esta mañana a 1,42€


----------



## venecia (17 Oct 2013)

depeche we trust XD


----------



## adivino (17 Oct 2013)

adentro again


----------



## James Bond (17 Oct 2013)

A ver si rompe los 1,55€


----------



## HisHoliness (17 Oct 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> A ver si rompe los 1,55€



Con cerrar ahi ya sería buena señal


----------



## baco (17 Oct 2013)

veremos que pasa en la "robasta"..sera interesante


----------



## 1965 (17 Oct 2013)

¿Y ahora que? Aparte de la típica respuesta de que cada uno con su dinero haga lo que le....... ¿Esto anima a mantener? ¿A vender ahora que aminoramos pérdidas? ¿A comprar mas? Yo ayer compré un poquito mas y hoy por la mañana me estaba dando cabezazos y ahora ya no se que pensar...


----------



## baco (17 Oct 2013)

1965 dijo:


> ¿Y ahora que? Aparte de la típica respuesta de que cada uno con su dinero haga lo que le....... ¿Esto anima a mantener? ¿A vender ahora que aminoramos pérdidas? ¿A comprar mas? Yo ayer compré un poquito mas y hoy por la mañana me estaba dando cabezazos y ahora ya no se que pensar...



pues piensa que no esta tan muerto como parecía, aunque si romper 1.55, le cuesta en 1,6 veo mucho mas hormigón,,pero..no creo que toque de nuevo el 1.42,,así que tu mismo, pero creo que se pasara un tiempo entre estos valores


----------



## adivino (17 Oct 2013)

1965 dijo:


> ¿Y ahora que? Aparte de la típica respuesta de que cada uno con su dinero haga lo que le....... ¿Esto anima a mantener? ¿A vender ahora que aminoramos pérdidas? ¿A comprar mas? Yo ayer compré un poquito mas y hoy por la mañana me estaba dando cabezazos y ahora ya no se que pensar...



ahora quieto parao...

Tienes una resistencia en 1,49 y otra en 1,42. Elige tu stop loss en la que creas conveniente, y si lo toca, vende. Ya habra tiempo de volver a entrar si se da la vuelta.

Mientras tanto, deja las ganancias ( si las hay) correr...

Eso es lo que yo hago. Ahora haz lo que tu creas conveniente...ienso:


----------



## venecia (17 Oct 2013)

como entre depeche y diga que en 1 semana esta a 2€ aqui compra hasta Benito jajjaj


----------



## Duendek86 (17 Oct 2013)

Bonito tapon han dejado


----------



## RuiKi84 (17 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Bonito tapon han dejado



Pues como se venda todo... :ouch: habra que estar atento, porque esto se puede volver a disparar, como hemos ido de volumen? 

Edito: 756K


----------



## mpbk (17 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> minimo 1.42
> 
> ::que punteria tengo



el unico...........:fiufiu:


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> el unico...........:fiufiu:




Tambien decias que era 1.81 y luego 1.60 y pico y luego 1.50... alguna vez tenias que acertar ya


----------



## ptbrudy (17 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Bonito tapon han dejado



Esto que significa que cuando abra la sesion se van a comorar estas acciones? No entiendo esta tabla.


----------



## mpbk (17 Oct 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Tambien decias que era 1.81 y luego 1.60 y pico y luego 1.50... alguna vez tenias que acertar ya



claro coño, hay diferentes soportes, la gracia está en saberlos ver.


----------



## mfernama (17 Oct 2013)

ptbrudy dijo:


> Esto que significa que cuando abra la sesion se van a comorar estas acciones? No entiendo esta tabla.



Significa que va a costar mucho superar el 1.55 mañana, pero que si lo hace, subirá rápido hasta el siguiente nivel de resistencia, 1.67 o así ...

Si mueve el mismo volumen que hoy se superará, espero...


----------



## Machacator (18 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Bonito tapon han dejado



¿De dónde sacas esa información?
Es bastante interesante


----------



## venecia (18 Oct 2013)

subasta a 1.62 € lo flipooo


----------



## James Bond (18 Oct 2013)

Veremos si esto es otro amago y vuelve a bajar o sale disparada con fuerza

Subasta a 1,65€


----------



## mpbk (18 Oct 2013)

hoy va a rebotar,ayer era compra en 1.42


----------



## palladio (18 Oct 2013)

si la subasta esta en 1,62, entiendo que el tapón de 300.000 títulos en 1,55 ha desaparecido ¿es correcto?


----------



## Robopoli (18 Oct 2013)

De ser porque ahora estaba a 1,65€ XDXDXD


----------



## Duendek86 (18 Oct 2013)

Machacator dijo:


> ¿De dónde sacas esa información?
> Es bastante interesante



De visualeconomy.com lo malo es que lleva una media hora de retraso.


----------



## RuiKi84 (18 Oct 2013)

Al cesar lo que es del cesar!! :XX::XX:

---------- Post added 18-oct-2013 at 09:16 ----------




Duendek86 dijo:


> De visualeconomy.com lo malo es que lleva una media hora de retraso.



Algún forero tiene contratada la profundidad de mercado? y nos digan por favor que esta pasando con ese tapón


----------



## Duendek86 (18 Oct 2013)

Buscado en Twitter codere y me encuentro esto...





Esto si que es confianzan en el valor, llamarle a tu hija Codere! xDD


----------



## RuiKi84 (18 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Buscado en Twitter codere y me encuentro esto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy bueno Duendek, no viene mal un poco humor por la mañana, ahora mismo no pasa de 1,61 puede que hayan cambiado la ordén ahí


----------



## Duendek86 (18 Oct 2013)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Muy bueno Duendek, no viene mal un poco humor por la mañana, ahora mismo no pasa de 1,61 puede que hayan cambiado la ordén ahí



van mas de 22k titulos a 1.62 en los ultimos minutos


----------



## RuiKi84 (18 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> van mas de 22k titulos a 1.62 en los ultimos minutos



Quizás están en el 1,62 porque no pasa de ahí ::

---------- Post added 18-oct-2013 at 09:58 ----------

Un compañero de HVEI, nos ha echo un copy paste

DEMANDA OFERTA

Títulos Precio Precio Títulos
300 1,61 1,6 5.512
10.530 1,60 1,63 19.000
15.735 1,59 1,64 16.195
17.279 1,58 1,65 18.639
7.750 1,57 1,66 9.308


Parece que hay más posiciones en venta, pero ni rastro en los 300K en las primeras 5 posiciones, con suerte seguirá tirando para arriba


----------



## ane agurain (18 Oct 2013)

tiene que superar 1.65 para ir a romper los 2.60

si no, sigue siendo bajista


----------



## mpbk (18 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> tiene que superar 1.65 para ir a romper los 2.60
> 
> si no, sigue siendo bajista



esta vez tendrá rebote,

la semana siguiente pues


----------



## palladio (18 Oct 2013)

hoy ha tocado los 1.65
¿esa barrera la consideras para cierre diario?


----------



## RuiKi84 (18 Oct 2013)

Vamos coñoo!! alcistas para arriba!!


----------



## santaclaus (18 Oct 2013)

Veo a la gente nerviosilla y no se porque.
La mayoría de los que invertimos en Codere siguiendo a Depeche y entramos a destiempo, nos toca convertirnos en largoplazistas. Tenemos que esperar a que los resultados de la compañia vayan mejorando, para que al final la veamos en precios más altos.

Los que fueran más listos y sepan moverse con el mercado....... que disfruten del festín 

Un saludo a todos/as


----------



## RuiKi84 (18 Oct 2013)

santaclaus dijo:


> Veo a la gente nerviosilla y no se porque.
> La mayoría de los que invertimos en Codere siguiendo a Depeche y entramos a destiempo, nos toca convertirnos en largoplazistas. Tenemos que esperar a que los resultados de la compañia vayan mejorando, para que al final la veamos en precios más altos.
> 
> Los que fueran más listos y sepan moverse con el mercado....... que disfruten del festín
> ...



Si lo dices por mi, tenía la mañana libre y he vuelto a entrar esta mañana con unas poquitas, ya tenía mono de CODERE. 
A mi, Depeche me ha echo ganar dinero marcando las entradas en varios valores y le estoy muy agradecido, pero el SL corre por cuenta de cada uno, hay que tener claro cuanto dinero estas dispuesto a palmar en cada opercación


----------



## ane agurain (18 Oct 2013)

palladio dijo:


> hoy ha tocado los 1.65
> ¿esa barrera la consideras para cierre diario?



pues sigue entonces en los límites del canal


----------



## Duendek86 (18 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues sigue entonces en los límites del canal



creo que ha habido alguna transaccion a 1.67


----------



## RuiKi84 (18 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> creo que ha habido alguna transaccion a 1.67



Saxo Bank me marca 1,65 máximo de hoy, mínimo 1,56, Actual 1,59 :bla:


----------



## Duendek86 (18 Oct 2013)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Saxo Bank me marca 1,65 máximo de hoy, mínimo 1,56, Actual 1,59 :bla:



la grafica en directo dibijo el pico a 1.67 pero habra sido un error, casi instantaneamente bajo a ese 1.65 ::


----------



## Robopoli (18 Oct 2013)

De todas formas el tema de resistencias y soportes no consiste en tocar un céntimo arriba y retroceder corriendo. Se tienen que romper claramente y a ser posible convertir la resistencia en soporte como parece que está pasando con el 1,55€.
En fin. Veremos... pero una cosa está clara. Ahora estamos mejor que ayer a estas horas


----------



## TONIMONTANA (18 Oct 2013)

Yo realmente no lo veo claro, con la sobreventa que habido estos dias pasado era normal un rebote, pero a mi entender le hace falta mucha mas leña para que realmente supere los 1,65


----------



## decloban (18 Oct 2013)

Ayer se animo sobre las 16h, veremos hoy como se comporta antes del cierre.


----------



## baco (18 Oct 2013)

buenos y verdes días!!
me ha sorprendido ver el pico alcista de primera hora, aunque rápidamente ha vuelto a lo que tenia en mente ayer, que se movería entre 1.6 y 1.55..

---------- Post added 18-oct-2013 at 12:52 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> tiene que superar 1.65 para ir a romper los 2.60
> 
> si no, sigue siendo bajista



ane de 1.65 hasta los 2.6 tiene otras fronteras que cruzar, no creo para nada que sea un visto y no visto,, aunque ojala tengas razon


----------



## Duendek86 (18 Oct 2013)

Nuestro amigo de Gesprobolsa sigue con lo suyo
Codere deja una figura de vuelta con incremento de volumen por GESPROBOLSA 18/10/13


> Codere deja una figura de vuelta con incremento de volumen
> 
> En la sesión de hoy el valor ha superado la resistencia de 1,53€, este nivel era importante por que era donde se situaba la directriz bajista desde los 2€.
> 
> ...


----------



## baco (18 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Nuestro amigo de Gesprobolsa sigue con lo suyo
> Codere deja una figura de vuelta con incremento de volumen por GESPROBOLSA 18/10/13



opino lo mismo hoy es muy importante que sobrepase el 1.6, desde hay tiene un recorrido facil hasta 1.72 y si va con fuerza hasta 1.82, pero tiene que pasar el 1.60 hoy,, eh y confió que lo hara por la tarde,, siempre positivo que es uno


----------



## venecia (18 Oct 2013)

buffff subidon de las quabits y esta en ciclo alcistaa aprovechar ya saque el 12% en 1 semana


----------



## Duendek86 (18 Oct 2013)

16k titulos nos llevan a 1.56


----------



## palladio (18 Oct 2013)

pues se ha ido a rojo


----------



## mfernama (18 Oct 2013)

Si aunque se tragó el tapón que había en 1,55 ahora vuelve a despeñarse...


----------



## itaka (18 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> buffff subidon de las quabits y esta en ciclo alcistaa aprovechar ya saque el 12% en 1 semana



felicidades.


----------



## Sebasesco (18 Oct 2013)

Otra semana con los zapatos en el barro...

_PD.- Y si hacemos una colecta para tronzarle las piernas, o mejor los brazos, a Beni??_


----------



## mfernama (18 Oct 2013)

BYM hoy se ha vuelto a poner las botas vendiendo, mas de 300K acciones!


----------



## palladio (18 Oct 2013)

hay que joderse con benito, cuántas acciones tiene...


----------



## Sebasesco (18 Oct 2013)

palladio dijo:


> hay que joderse con benito, cuántas acciones tiene...



Pues ya me gustaría saberlos, pero parece que este zorro maneja el valor de la compañía a su antojo.


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Oct 2013)

Pero ha sido hoy otra vez el benito de los cojones ?? Me tiene hasta los huevos ya


----------



## ane agurain (18 Oct 2013)

baco dijo:


> buenos y verdes días!!
> me ha sorprendido ver el pico alcista de primera hora, aunque rápidamente ha vuelto a lo que tenia en mente ayer, que se movería entre 1.6 y 1.55..
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-oct-2013 at 12:52 ----------
> ...



1.65 para romper la bajista2
2.60 aprox para la gran bajista


----------



## TONIMONTANA (18 Oct 2013)

Depeche, como ves el valor a partir de hoy?

gracias


----------



## Cordoba (18 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> 1.65 para romper la bajista2
> 2.60 aprox para la gran bajista



Ane como ves el valor despues de hoy? A que crees que se debe este control de la cotizacion?


----------



## ane agurain (18 Oct 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Ane como ves el valor despues de hoy? A que crees que se debe este control de la cotizacion?



ni idea. sigo pensando que si hubiese una corrección del ibex IGUAL parte de las ganancias que se realicen entran aqui.
de momento es bajista totalmente


----------



## InsiderFX (19 Oct 2013)

IronFX dista mucho de ser el n1 entre los brokers de forex para minoristas, y son muy muy caros.


----------



## paulistano (19 Oct 2013)

Ojo esta semana bankia y sacyr.


Ambas a punto de despegar.


Objetivos en un principio....bankia 1,30 y sacyr 4,25.

Luego a dejar correr las ganancias.

Stops en bankia 0,985 y en sacyr 3,785.

En unos días nos vemos.

Bankia por fundamentales y Sacyr por TECNICO.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Oct 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> IronFX dista mucho de ser el n1 entre los brokers de forex para minoristas, y son muy muy caros.



Por cierto , alguna recomendacion de broker para forex?
Que no sea caro pero que pague.


----------



## ptbrudy (19 Oct 2013)

Yo uso plus500 y me va bien con los apalancamientos


----------



## Mujercito (19 Oct 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> https://www.ironfx.com/es/register?utm_source=630348&utm_medium=ib_link&utm_campaign=IB
> Si quieres invertir con el número 1 del mundo en Forex y quieres beneficiarte del bono de bienvenida del 50% registrate directamente en este enlace o contacta conmigo.



Anda que estamos apañados contigo. 

ironfx.com | WOT Reputation Scorecard | WOT (Web of Trust)

Forex.es &bull; ironfx que opinan de ese brokers?

¿Ahora nos spameas con scam? ¿Es esto ser broker hoy en día? ::


----------



## InsiderFX (19 Oct 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Por cierto , alguna recomendacion de broker para forex?
> Que no sea caro pero que pague.



Depende... Si quieres uno español, con oficinas en Madrid y además futuros y acciones, Interdin. Si quieres tradear con mucho capital, Dukascopy, es uno suizo y ofrece cuentas con los fondos en bancos tier1, Credit Suisse, UBS, etc. Si buscas los menores comisiones y la mejor ejecución, así como spreads, IC Markets, uno Australiano; este es en el que estoy actualmente.

Los tres son ECN, mínimos costes, de máximo prestigio y transparencia, regulados, y con un historial contrastable en internet de reputabilidad.

También puedes ojear Alpari ECN, Axitrader, LMAX Exchange y algunos otros.

Antes de decidirte date una vuelta por Forexpacearmy y lee las experiencias con cada broker. Y si quieres obtener descuentos para Icmarkets y Axitrader, y otros cuantos brokers más hay tb pero que no son top en la industria, estoy en un grupo de traders que negocian comisiones al por mayor con los brokerages al mover mucho volumen entre todos, te paso el link por mp para no spamear.


----------



## James Bond (19 Oct 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> https://www.ironfx.com/es/register?utm_source=630348&utm_medium=ib_link&utm_campaign=IB
> Si quieres invertir con el número 1 del mundo en Forex y quieres beneficiarte del bono de bienvenida del 50% registrate directamente en este enlace o contacta conmigo.



¿En serio ese es el número 1?:: Cada día estas peor depeche, creo que se te ha subido demasiado... 

Aparte haciendo Spam del bueno, entre tu foro premium a 90 leuros el trimestre y ahora esto de Ironfx... no se tu pero por mucho menos se ha baneado al personal.


----------



## HisHoliness (19 Oct 2013)

Depeche ahora community Manager de ironfx haciendo spam....y con todas tus recomendaciones palmando esta semana.....vaya tela.


----------



## InsiderFX (19 Oct 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Lo que dices no es verdad.
> Pon datos y yo pongo datos.



Una página en Wikipedia, ya ves tú que datos más fiables...

*Comisiones*:
*IronFX* - 7.5$/lote cuenta profesional 23$/lote cuenta Afiliado (*la que tu ofreces*) Account Spread Comparison | Fastest Growing FX Broker 2012 > Pestaña Live STP Accounts

Interdin - 7$/lote (0.0035% sobre nominal x2 por compra y venta) https://www.interdin.com/Tarifas.aspx > Forex

ICMarkets - 7$/lote cuentas mt4 y 6$/lote cuentas cTrader Trading Account Types - Forex Trading | The leading True ECN forex broker in Australia De hecho se puede pagar menos si te metes con un grupo de traders y negociando precios al por mayor. De hecho yo pago 5$/lote

Dukascopy - 7$/lote como máximo, pudiendo llegar a hasta 2$/lote si operas mucho/tienes un balance elevado Fee Schedule :: Dukascopy Bank SA | Swiss Forex Bank | ECN Broker | Managed accounts | Swiss FX trading platform

Roboforex - Cuenta ECN-Pro 4$/lote en cTrader y 5$/lote en metatrader RoboForex trading account types and conditions

Armada Markets - 4$/lote (2 x2) Account Types & Terms |

*Spreads*: 
FX Intelligence | Your Source for Forex Broker Comparisons
En esta web, que monitoriza los spreads de los mejores brokers del mercado para inversores minoristas, como Citibank FXPro, FXCM, Alpari, Oanda, ICMarkets, Axitrader, InterbankFX, LMAX Exchange, etc, ni siquiera aparece listada.

*Prestigio*: 
De entrada, IronFX, por muchas licencias que tenga de la FSA o la ASIC (las cuales son recientes), es y ha sido desde siempre un broker radicado en Chipre, paraíso y tierra de cultivo de los brokers scam de forex y opciones binarias. Esto se puede comprobar aqui: IronFx.com WHOIS, DNS, & Domain Info - DomainTools , IronFX Global Limited
2 Iapetou Street
Limassol, 4101
CY

En segundo lugar, en la wbe de FPA, Iron Fx | Caution Advised | Broker Reviews | Forex Peace Army , se recomienda no depositar ni trabajar con este broker; asimismo existen muchisimas reviews negativas; con numerosas quejas de saldos impagados, practicas de stop hunting, operaciones en contra de los clientes, y hasta empleados que publican valoraciones positivas falsas en la web de FPA.

Y es que aunque tuviesen cierta reputación, (que ni eso) yo no meno ni 3 centimós de mi dinero en un broker chipriota, y para redondear, caro de cojones. Esto es lo que se llama un broker pirata, o casino financiero.

Si quieres sacarte unas cuartos haciendo de comercial para un broker, por lo menos que sea uno decente.

Estos son mis datos, espero ver los tuyos...

PD: no te lo tomes como algo contra ti, por que no es así, yo hago mucho trading en forex y son muchas, muchísimas personas que han perdido dinero por culpa de estos brokers piratas, que hacen mucho daño a la industria. Me veo en la responsabilidad de aportar mi experiencia y sabiduría para que nadie pase por lo mismo.

PD2: ¿*Por qué borras tu post tras contestarte a tu petición de aportar datos*?


----------



## HisHoliness (19 Oct 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> PD2: ¿*Por qué borras tu post tras contestarte a tu petición de aportar datos*?



El ex-forero depeche ha quedado bien retratado. Fantasma, spammer y cobarde.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Oct 2013)

este hilo se torna bipolar


----------



## queco (20 Oct 2013)

Como el rosario de la aurora...


----------



## Jdnec_wow (20 Oct 2013)

sois unos subnormales todos los que le habeis hecho caso :XX:

y ami no me hace caso nadie :XX: :XX: :XX:


operando con chicharros, menudos subnormales


----------



## mpbk (20 Oct 2013)

James Bond dijo:


> ¿En serio ese es el número 1?:: Cada día estas peor depeche, creo que se te ha subido demasiado...
> 
> Aparte haciendo Spam del bueno, entre tu foro premium a 90 leuros el trimestre y ahora esto de Ironfx... no se tu pero por mucho menos se ha baneado al personal.



al trimestre????????????????' pensaba que era anual

que cabron el tio, se está forrando a lo sandro rey.:XX::XX:

cuantos abonados tiene?

---------- Post added 20-oct-2013 at 09:13 ----------




Jdnec_wow dijo:


> sois unos subnormales todos los que le habeis hecho caso :XX:
> 
> y ami no me hace caso nadie :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> ...



pues si, mejor comprar santander que sube un 10% y le puedes meter pasta gorda.

---------- Post added 20-oct-2013 at 09:15 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Ojo esta semana bankia y sacyr.
> 
> 
> Ambas a punto de despegar.
> ...



bankia por fundamentales?:XX:

yo compré por tecnico a 0.6 y ya vendi con un 60% de plusvalia,.....


----------



## no_me_consta (20 Oct 2013)

el pirata depeche

un tío listo:hijo sal a la calle, siempre hay algún tonto al que engañar .


-en este caso no ha hecho falta ni salir a la calle


----------



## mpbk (20 Oct 2013)

seguramente estarán ganando pasta porque la bolsa está muy alcista y es casi imposible perder cuando todo está subiendo.

pero........si quieres os cobro 50€ al mes para decir:COMPRAD


----------



## Reilly (20 Oct 2013)

Joputa el Tepeche este, la madre q lo parió. Y a mi q me van a desuciar.

Boy a vender y me boy a Quabit q e oido q van parriba.


----------



## venecia (20 Oct 2013)

yo contetisimo con quabit le pones stop de riesgo y que problema hay ?? el viernes empezo con 8% de subida menudo tobogan jaja ahora poneros siempre 1 meta y resppetar tanto perdidas como ganacias...

Respecctooo como Decia el tito ,,,, hasta enero es alcista lo dice hasta Bolsamania


----------



## ane agurain (20 Oct 2013)

que pena de hilo.


----------



## Metal12 (20 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> que pena de hilo.




Pena de hilo? No entiendo...... Podrías explicar el por que? ienso:


----------



## skifi (20 Oct 2013)

Ya veo a qué se referían con aquello de hacer leña del árbol caído... :no:

A ver, que yo aquí soy el más mindundi del mundo mundial, y mis opiniones ni tienen peso ni importancia, pero desde que empezó el hilo, Depeche siempre ha dejado claro que sus recomendaciones son eso, recomendaciones, y que cada cual las siga según su criterio y responsabilidad. De acuerdo en que a veces suena tan seguro de sus afirmaciones (acertadas o fallidas) que puede rozar la prepotencia, pero nunca ha obligado a nadie a seguir sus opiniones. Y, al menos al inicio del hilo, todo lo ha compartido gratuítamente y hay gente que ha ganado pasta gracias a esas recomendaciones de seguimiento optativo y no obligatorio. ¿Que si hubiesen ganado dinero con otras recomendaciones o tirando un dado al aire? Pues puede ser, pero ni se debe subir a los altares a alguien tan rápidamente, ni se puede uno cebar cuando se caiga en desgracia o vengan los fallos...

Y, sobre el mensaje que le ha reportado el baneo, sólo espero que no haya sido otra persona entrando en su cuenta o algo así, por despecho... :S Porque me resulta muy, muy raro para un veterano como él.

En fin, no he podido resistirme a colgar ésto tras leer los últimos mensajes. Ahora prosigan con el lapidamiento...


----------



## Dotierr (20 Oct 2013)

Yo supongo que lo hace con buena intención y tratando de ayudar con sus recomendaciones, pero tiene aspectos que le restan credibilidad, como cuando pone fechas exactas a sus predicciones, de "tal día de octubre alcanzará tal precio" o "mañana sube un 15% mínimo", etc... No es necesario, es suficiente con la recomendación de posible subida desde determinados precios por gráfica o fundamentales, y que cada uno valore entrar o no.

Lo del supuesto spam del broker es porque ha fichado por ellos, y tendrá que defender lo suyo... Y lo de cobrar 90 euros hasta fin de año me parece inicialmente una "sobrada" cuando nadie tiene la certeza de acertar o proporcionarte ganancias siempre, yo pensaba que al menos sería al año, también hay que decir que no te cobra sucesivamente si no has ganado con él, pero no se determina bien las condiciones exactas ni que luego se te garantice el acceso Premium.


----------



## HisHoliness (20 Oct 2013)

skifi dijo:


> Ya veo a qué se referían con aquello de hacer leña del árbol caído... :no:



Leña del árbol caído? Si te gustan las frases hechas podrías haber puesto "cavar su propia tumba" porque ha sido así, aunque haya borrado sus mensajes.

Depeche, me pareció un gran forero hasta que un acierto se le subió a la cabeza y se creyó lo que no era.
Me parece que mete demasiado la pata, debería ser más prudente y menos fantasma. 
Ya empezó mal cuando mandó un Mail con los mails sin CCO de todo el mundo, pasando por querer cobrar una pasta por sus "predicciones" en su foro "premium" (sic), equivocarse constantemente, jugándoselos su "credibilidad" como el mismo dijo...
Ironfx? Me da que lo que vende como un fichaje como broker por "la mejor empresa de forex" que decía es que le ofrecen una comisión por cada incauto que pille en su foro y aquí...y punto. Además es una empresa de dudosa reputación.

No seáis pardillos.

@venecia los SL no son infalibles, ojo.


----------



## 1965 (20 Oct 2013)

Bueno, ni blanco ni gris. Yo ya comenté otro día que a veces se perdía, pero lo cierto es que durante mucho tiempo ha ayudado a mucha gente a ganar dinero a costa de su tiempo. No es tan simple como decir que como todo está alcista, todo el mundo gana, porque sabeis que elegir el momento de entrar y el de salir sobre todo en los chicharros es fundamental. El caso es que con esa memez de hacer spam de quien le ha contratado, estais destrozando como dice Ane el hilo. Y hay mucha gente (como yo) a la que servía de mucho para ir viendo como moverse. Yo llevaba tiempo poniendo dinero en algunas cosas a mi aire, siempre de manera muy prudente y este era mi primer chicharro y no supe salirme a tiempo, y para eso es necesaria la opinión de quien mas sabe, de quien maneja mejores datos. Aquí gracias a mucha gente he visto muchos modos de interpretar cosas que no conocía, así que dejemos el asunto depeche de lado por favor.


----------



## Asdasd (20 Oct 2013)

En primer lugar dejar claro que a mí no me va nada en defender el prestigio de Depeche, pero no puedo con las injusticias, menos cuando alguien no se puede defender.

Es lamentable comprobar como a algunos cretinos no les ha faltado tiempo para venir a despotricar contra Depeche en el momento en el que ha sido baneado, pero cojones para decirle las cosas a la cara mientras su cuenta seguía abierta, no ha habido.

Por otro lado, aclarar que la eliminación de los mensajes ha sido llevada a cabo por un moderador y no por Depeche.

Menos cainismo y a Codere, que de eso va el hilo.


----------



## mpbk (20 Oct 2013)

no os preocupéis, ya os daré 4 o 5 operaciones al año gratis......

coño no sabia k lo habian baneado, por fantasma?


----------



## skifi (20 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> coño no sabia k lo habian baneado, por fantasma?



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/470964-depeche-recibe-baneo.html

Parece ser que publicó, en al menos dos hilos, el enlace a la promoción de una página externa y esto ha sido considerado como spam (no hacen falta más detalles por no promocionar el sitio y por no ensuciar más el hilo). No verás dichos mensajes porque han sido borrados.


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Oct 2013)

En serio lo han baneado ?


----------



## skifi (20 Oct 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> En serio lo han baneado ?



Según nuestro amado lider, hasta el 19 de noviembre sobre las 8 de la tarde...

Así que nos toca al resto darle vidilla al hilo para seguir la evolución de Codere.


----------



## HisHoliness (20 Oct 2013)

Asdasd dijo:


> En primer lugar dejar claro que a mí no me va nada en defender el prestigio de Depeche, pero no puedo con las injusticias, menos cuando alguien no se puede defender.
> 
> Es lamentable comprobar como a algunos cretinos no les ha faltado tiempo para venir a despotricar contra Depeche en el momento en el que ha sido baneado, pero cojones para decirle las cosas a la cara mientras su cuenta seguía abierta, no ha habido.
> 
> ...




Tranquilo figura que el baneo se pasa en unos días, no es para siempre. Y no se ha dicho nada que no se hubiera dicho antes, excepto lo del spam.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (20 Oct 2013)

Asdasd dijo:


> En primer lugar dejar claro que a mí no me va nada en defender el prestigio de Depeche, pero no puedo con las injusticias, menos cuando alguien no se puede defender.
> 
> Es lamentable comprobar como a algunos cretinos no les ha faltado tiempo para venir a despotricar contra Depeche en el momento en el que ha sido baneado, *pero cojones para decirle las cosas a la cara mientras su cuenta seguía abierta, no ha habido*.
> 
> ...



No hacen falta cojones para decir una cosa a través de un foro, aquí todos dicen lo que piensan y punto


----------



## Asdasd (20 Oct 2013)

Es evidente que ha aparecido para poner a caldo a Depeche cuando le han baneado, no antes.

Usted es un cobarde y punto.


----------



## 1965 (20 Oct 2013)

Asdasd dijo:


> Es evidente que ha aparecido para poner a caldo a Depeche cuando le han baneado, no antes.
> 
> Vamos, que todos somos mayorcitos. Incluso HisHollines defendió a depeche en Rankia. ¿Que quereis enmerdar el hilo y el foro? Para tonterías ya está la guardería


----------



## Metal12 (20 Oct 2013)

¿ Depeche baneado? Joder como se las gastan por aquí, un tío que abre hilos que se mantienen en la primera pagina de bolsa e inversiones meses y meses consecutivos y hacer que la peña se acueste en su camita por la noche para despertar a primera hora de la mañana y ver los intercambios de impresiones de alguien que crea furor en internet, ¿donde? ahhhhhhh !!!!!!, en *BURBUJA*

Datos reales:

Depeche anuncia hilos de:

- Valor Campofrio a 4,50€ y llega a tocar 6,08€ 
- Valor Solaria a 0,64€ y llega a tocar 0,94€
- Valor Codere 1,25€ y llega a bajar hasta 1,12€ señal de compra y toca 2,89€


Que si, que si, que lo que los demás hacen por ti veo que se devuelve con la misma voluntad *"Baneando"* Espero que te sirva para ver como han sido agradecidos tus esfuerzos a gente que no han sido merecedores de ellos. 

Decirte que a mi no me avergüenza expresar mi gratitud por este tiempo que has dedicado y hacer que mi cartera de valores se mantenga en posiciones muy altas, por que os recuerdo a todo el foro que entre en los valores mencionados desde el primer día que fueron anunciados, son datos reales, que se puede tirar de histórico de los hilos de Depeche.

No me gustaría marcharme a la cama sin deciros a todos aquellos que habéis insultado en este hilo que sois unos *COBARDES*

Os regalo un proverbio chino a todo el foro......


*"Cuando bebas agua, recuerda la fuente"*


----------



## decloban (20 Oct 2013)

Depeche esta garantizando como mínimo un 20% de beneficio al mes invirtiendo en forex desde su foro que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones.

Yo me he salido hoy de su foro y se supone que me devuelve los 90€ aunque según el me ha hecho una transferencia de 180€ para que no diga que he perdido nada por estar en su foro.

En fin yo no voy a calificarlo que se supone que ya somos todos mayorcitos, el tiempo pone a cada uno en su lugar y en este caso prefiero que me haya equivocado yo pero lo que ha ocurrido esta semana en su foro pinta muy mal.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (20 Oct 2013)

Me parece que mas de uno puede llegar a tener envidia del amigo depeche, yo no lo conozco en persona pero con el trato que he tenido con el me parece una persona sincera y agradable y mas despues de todo lo que ha por este foro y en sus horas que se habrá tirado respondiendo por privado a decenas de foreros de forma desinteresada y seguro que ha mas de uno de estos que ahora le critican de forma vergonzosa. Para quien haya palmado pasta y ahora le quiera echar la culpa ha depeche de su inversión que se joda, aqui cada uno ya es mayorcito como para saber donde mete la pasta y cuando la tiene que sacar. 
Con todo esto, haber si puede seguir el hilo su camino sin ensuciarlo demasiado con chorradas.
Si alguien se da por aludido le pido disculpas.



<object width="480" height="360"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/v_Qzd3OnbL4?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/v_Qzd3OnbL4?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## decloban (20 Oct 2013)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Para quien haya palmado pasta y ahora le quiera echar la culpa ha depeche de su inversión que se joda, aqui cada uno ya es mayorcito como para saber donde mete la pasta y cuando la tiene que sacar.



Para mi y el motivo por el que me he salido de su foro es por como vende las cosas. Todo esta controlado y con grandes beneficios sin explicar los contras.

Su método me recuerda mucho a como le endosaban las preferentes a la gente.

Luego el trato al menos hacia mi no ha sido el correcto, ha tenido varias salidas de tono en su foro teniendo en cuenta que somos (en mi caso era) cliente suyo que para eso se paga una cuota.

Lo dicho ojala el equivocado sea yo pero no me ha gustado nada como ha terminado depeche la semana en su foro.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (20 Oct 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Para mi y el motivo por el que me he salido de su foro es por como vende las cosas. Todo esta controlado y con grandes beneficios sin explicar los contras.
> 
> Su método me recuerda mucho a como le endosaban las preferentes a la gente.
> 
> ...




Pienso que has echo bien ya que tu eres el que pagas y si no estas conforme no hay mas que hablar, el problema que veo no es que se le haya quedado grande esto del foro, sino que hizo todo demasiado deprisa, y se le ha juntado la euforia del éxito con el fracaso en muy poco tiempo. Quizás debería de haber esperado a pedir sus incentivos y haber tratado de buscarles mediante otras fuentes.


----------



## decloban (20 Oct 2013)

Las ultimas cagadas con CDR yo las puedo entender y nunca le he reprochado nada pero con el tema de forex se ha pasado.

Como ya le dije en su foro, o es un ingenuo o un vendedor de humo.


----------



## mfernama (20 Oct 2013)

Bueno ya dijo Monster que esto acabaría como el rosario de la aurora...
Lo mejor es que cada uno aprenda a tomar sus propias decisiones, y saber analizar las propuestas de conforeros con mayor experiencia, sea Depeche u otro..

A ver si CDR remonta un poco con el permiso de BYM que está vendiendo lo que no esta escrito...


----------



## InsiderFX (20 Oct 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Las ultimas cagadas con CDR yo las puedo entender y nunca le he reprochado nada pero con el tema de forex se ha pasado.
> 
> Como ya le dije en su foro, o es un ingenuo o un vendedor de humo.



Yo no estoy en el foro, que es eso de 20% mensual? 

De lo demás yo no hablo, ya que no tengo nada que ver y no puedo opinar de ello. Pero por lo que he leido en el hilo hacia buenas recomendaciones.


----------



## NaNDeTe (20 Oct 2013)

Me estan dando ganas de soltar 90 ñapos solo para cotillear las movidas de ese foro.


----------



## decloban (20 Oct 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Yo no estoy en el foro, que es eso de 20% mensual?



Si le sueltas la pasta el te lo gestiona invirtiendo en forex a través de IronFX y tegarantiza como mmínimo un 20% de beneficios mensuales. Eso fue ayer y le había dado de plazo hasta hoy para ver si rectificaba, como no lo ha hecho le he pedido que me devolviese los 90€ y según el así lo ha hecho, supongo que el martes veré si es verdad.

Y por mi parte dejo de ensuciar el hilo y continuemos con CDR.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (20 Oct 2013)

Joder, la cosa se esta saliendo de madre...


----------



## juan35 (20 Oct 2013)

Señores, ya vale con el temita.... el viernes parecía que la acción iba a arrancar y todos ilusionados y nos olvidamos de Depeche. El día que baja todos poniendo a parir a Depeche. Como dije en su día esto parece un parvulario de maricas. Nadie a obligado a nadie a nada, tanto como si se gana como si se pierde. El que estuvo vivo el día de los 2,80 gano mucha pasta. El que no pudo estar delante del ordenador en ese momento perdió ese oportunidad. Y el que no vendió por ganar mas... la bolsa es así. Yo no voy a animar a seguir a nadie y eso que en este foro hay gente muy buena, pero las decisiones las tomo yo, ya sean los resultados buenos o malos, pero nunca linchare a nadie por lo que dijo. La bolsa da muchas vueltas y mas de uno igual tiene que tragarse sus palabras.
Suerte a tod@s y cada uno somos responsables de nuestro dinero. S2


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Oct 2013)

Yo personalmente le tengo mucho que agradecer a Depeche, sus señales de entrada me han echo ganar dinero, pero siendo objetivo es cierto que desde que tiene el foro hace/dice cosas muy raras, si no hubiese sido por el prestigio que tenia habría durado 2 telediarios. 
Le deseo lo mejor pero a mi actualmente no me transmite mucha confianza.


----------



## Metal12 (20 Oct 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Si le sueltas la pasta el te lo gestiona invirtiendo en forex a través de IronFX y tegarantiza como mmínimo un 20% de beneficios mensuales. Eso fue ayer y le había dado de plazo hasta hoy para ver si rectificaba, como no lo ha hecho le he pedido que me devolviese los 90€ y según el así lo ha hecho, supongo que el martes veré si es verdad.
> 
> Y por mi parte dejo de ensuciar el hilo y continuemos con CDR.



No te preocupes majo, ya lo has ensuciado. Lo único que se me ocurre ahora mismo, que los 90€ que se te devuelven de mas, los dejes para mi ingreso en dicho foro, puesto que veo que tu no lo has sabido aprovechar.......


----------



## mpbk (20 Oct 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> ¿ Depeche baneado? Joder como se las gastan por aquí, un tío que abre hilos que se mantienen en la primera pagina de bolsa e inversiones meses y meses consecutivos y hacer que la peña se acueste en su camita por la noche para despertar a primera hora de la mañana y ver los intercambios de impresiones de alguien que crea furor en internet, ¿donde? ahhhhhhh !!!!!!, en *BURBUJA*
> 
> Datos reales:
> 
> ...



jajaj pues si que es verdad.........con la de visitas que han tenido sus intervenciones, ha hecho ganar una buena pasta a calopez.

---------- Post added 20-oct-2013 at 23:51 ----------




TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Me parece que mas de uno puede llegar a tener envidia del amigo depeche, yo no lo conozco en persona pero con el trato que he tenido con el me parece una persona sincera y agradable y mas despues de todo lo que ha por este foro y en sus horas que se habrá tirado respondiendo por privado a decenas de foreros de forma desinteresada y seguro que ha mas de uno de estos que ahora le critican de forma vergonzosa. Para quien haya palmado pasta y ahora le quiera echar la culpa ha depeche de su inversión que se joda, aqui cada uno ya es mayorcito como para saber donde mete la pasta y cuando la tiene que sacar.
> Con todo esto, haber si puede seguir el hilo su camino sin ensuciarlo demasiado con chorradas.
> Si alguien se da por aludido le pido disculpas.
> 
> ...



si es cierto, pero al final queria cobrar 360€ anuales...y para empezar un negocio hay que meter horas desinteresadamente muchas veces sin ganar nada.

---------- Post added 20-oct-2013 at 23:54 ----------




decloban dijo:


> Depeche esta garantizando como mínimo un 20% de beneficio al mes invirtiendo en forex desde su foro que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones.
> 
> Yo me he salido hoy de su foro y se supone que me devuelve los 90€ aunque según el me ha hecho una transferencia de 180€ para que no diga que he perdido nada por estar en su foro.
> 
> En fin yo no voy a calificarlo que se supone que ya somos todos mayorcitos, el tiempo pone a cada uno en su lugar y en este caso prefiero que me haya equivocado yo pero lo que ha ocurrido esta semana en su foro pinta muy mal.



encima vas a ganar 90€,lo llego a saber y me apunto:XX:


----------



## HisHoliness (20 Oct 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Si le sueltas la pasta el te lo gestiona invirtiendo en forex a través de IronFX y tegarantiza como mmínimo un 20% de beneficios mensuales.



Madre mía, vaya tela......

Plataforma de damnificados en 3,2,1....


----------



## Sebasesco (21 Oct 2013)

juan35 dijo:


> La bolsa da muchas vueltas y mas de uno igual tiene que tragarse sus palabras.
> Suerte a tod@s y cada uno somos responsables de nuestro dinero. S2



En ese caso callaran cual putas, aplaudirán hasta con las orejas, pelillos a la mar, etc, etc, y venga a perder baba ::

No se que ha pasado este fin de semana para que el foro se haya vuelto tan cainita, tanto ruido de sables, tanta gente despotricando, gargantas desgarradas pidiendo las entrañas de quien hace un mes era Santo de toda devoción. 

Es probable que nadie en este foro esté perdiendo porcentualmente tanta pasta como yo con las putas Codere, pero ni por un momento se me ha ocurrido descargar mi rabia contra Depeche, ni responsabilizarle de nada. Soy YO quien tomas las decisiones, tanto para lo bueno como para lo malo.


----------



## Metal12 (21 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Madre mía, vaya tela......
> 
> Plataforma de damnificados en 3,2,1....




Es que no se le ocurre a nadie comprar Codere a 2,89€, es de entender que os pudo la codicia y la euforia que se genero ese día. Debisteis estar mas cautos y pacientes, ahora que dirán tus con-foreros de Rankia cuando saliste dando la cara por Depeche ) Que pasa que en Rankia ahora te están dando cera y la descargas aquí? 

ahinsssss, con lo forofo que fuiste del Depeche :XX::XX:


----------



## Sebasesco (21 Oct 2013)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> sois unos subnormales todos los que le habeis hecho caso :XX:
> 
> y ami no me hace caso nadie :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> ...





Nunca conocí a nadie tan estúpido como para no poder aprender nada de él.

Hasta HOY.


----------



## Lamar_ (21 Oct 2013)

Yo estoy en el foro premium de Depeche, hasta la fecha sus consejos me han hecho ganar bastante dinero, jazz tel., solaría, campofrio, etc... Con Codere palmo y palmo bastante por cierto, pero no voy echarle a la culpa a quien no la tiene, la culpa es mía por haber operado mal el valor, si hubiera hecho las cosas bien estaría en plusvalías y de bastante, la primera compra la hice a 1,1 creo recordar. En fin de los errores se aprende supongo que forma parte del proceso en la bolsa.

Es verdad que su foro ha dado un vuelco bastante extraño hacia el forex, no sé yo estoy descolocado la verdad, pero en cualquier caso ya somos todos mayorcitos para tomar nuestras propias decisiones, el que quiera probar puede y el que no pues a otra cosa. Yo lo estoy meditando, evidentemente con una cantidad que no me vaya aquietar el sueño.


----------



## Mr.T (21 Oct 2013)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> sois unos subnormales todos los que le habeis hecho caso :XX:
> 
> y ami no me hace caso nadie :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> ...



Que facil es salir ahora, pero cuando las cosas iban de otra forma calladito como una vil puta verdad?


----------



## HisHoliness (21 Oct 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> Es que no se le ocurre a nadie comprar Codere a 2,89€, es de entender que os pudo la codicia y la euforia que se genero ese día. Debisteis estar mas cautos y pacientes, ahora que dirán tus con-foreros de Rankia cuando saliste dando la cara por Depeche ) Que pasa que en Rankia ahora te están dando cera y la descargas aquí?
> 
> ahinsssss, con lo forofo que fuiste del Depeche :XX::XX:



Amigo yo no compre codere, desde el primer día no lo vi claro, varios foreros lo saben. Yo al César lo que es del César fui forofo suyo hasta que se lo creyó demasiado y empezó a meter la pata, nada más, le reconozco sus aciertos y señalo sus errores francamente, yo no tengo pasta en ninguna recomendación suya, la tuve en campofrio, saqué un 10% y a correr. 

Creo que codere acabara subiendo, con tiempo le volverán a dar otro arreon, diréis que ya lo dijo el, pero lleva diciendo que sube mañana un mes...

Cada cual que piense lo que quiera, a mi lo de ironfx me ha parecido de traca...


----------



## adivino (21 Oct 2013)

Bueno, volviendo a Codere...

Esta semana creo que va a ser mejor que la anterior. 
Reboto muy fuerte en 1,42 y al dia siguiente en 1,47. 
Creo que se acabó el bajar. Ahora lateral o subir. Esta intentando romper la tendencia bajista, y el cuidador ha puesto el suelo clarísimo.

Lo que no tengo claro es que le deje subir por encima de 1,69.


----------



## Violator (21 Oct 2013)

Sandro Rey aprueba este hilo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## venecia (21 Oct 2013)

No despunta...BYM estan tocando los cojones de nuevo... y las Quabits rompen la resistencia y empiezan el ataquer al 0,27 este viernes botella de Cava señores compren hoy mañana sera tarde


----------



## paulistano (21 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ojo esta semana bankia y sacyr.
> 
> 
> Ambas a punto de despegar.
> ...




No van mal.

Sacyr encarando el muro de los 4 euros.

Bankia consolidando la subida de estos últimos días.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2013 at 10:32 ----------

Joder si antes lo digo....los 4 se los han follado en el primer envite....100k títulos a tomar por culo en un segundo.....4,015 ahora...not bad!!


----------



## Brumoso (21 Oct 2013)

Para potencial el de Carbures, ha superado el 280% de sus previsiones de ventas, y subiendo ....


----------



## Violator (21 Oct 2013)

Yo siempre le he metido caña a Depeche por aquello de intentar predecir el valor exacto de CDR en un día concreto (cosa imposible), decir que se juega el prestigio si no acierta y luego cambiar la predicción como si tal cosa.

Pero no me parecía mal tio, la verdad. Ahora, después de leer este hilo en su foro: 

EURO/USD Forex - Otras inversiones (FOREX, NASDAQ..) - Rastreador Financiero

ya se le ha visto el plumero totalmente así que andad con cuidado los que no entendéis de estas cosas que os está intentando TIMAR (y lo digo con mayúsculas).

Luego no digáis que no se os ha avisado. El hilo merece la pena leerlo entero no tiene desperdicio. El number 1.

Y con esto cierro el tema de Depeche por mi parte (y para siempre) porque la duda que tenía con él está mas que resuelta.


----------



## Robopoli (21 Oct 2013)

Violator dijo:


> Yo siempre le he metido caña a Depeche...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...calizado-mucho-potencial-113.html#post9934359

Mucha mucha caña...


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Oct 2013)

Violator dijo:


> Yo siempre le he metido caña a Depeche por aquello de intentar predecir el valor exacto de CDR en un día concreto (cosa imposible), decir que se juega el prestigio si no acierta y luego cambiar la predicción como si tal cosa.
> 
> Pero no me parecía mal tio, la verdad. Ahora, después de leer este hilo en su foro:
> 
> ...



Yo no me atrevo a hablar de TIMO, porque son palabras mayores, eso ya se verá con el tiempo. Yo personalmente no invertiría ahí, suena todo maravilloso, ¿en qué inversión no hay riesgos? Y yo no he visto que se hable de riesgo por ninguna parte.

Lo que si puedo decir después de haber leído el hilo, es que me da la sensación de que a este chico se le ha ido la cabeza completamente. Parece un desequilibrado.


----------



## Violator (21 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...calizado-mucho-potencial-113.html#post9934359
> 
> Mucha mucha caña...



Hombre copie usted el resto de mis mensajes también...


----------



## Robopoli (21 Oct 2013)

Violator dijo:


> Hombre copie usted el resto de mis mensajes también...



Sólo es en contestación al "Yo siempre le he metido caña a Depeche"
No me cabe duda de que a toro pasado le dio caña como muchos otros.
------
Dicho esto, no me gustan los radicalismo ni de uno ni de otro lado y es mi última intervención en el hilo para hablar de depeche en ningún sentido. 
Creo que sería bueno para todos que el hilo volviera a recuperar el tema principal que era Codere.


----------



## Violator (21 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si te sirve de consuelo por ahí ando yo y voy cargado hasta las cejas. No te diré que estoy feliz con cómo ha ido la acción estas semanas pero intuyo, espero, deseo que hayamos tocado fondo o estemos cerca de él y que habrá subidas.
> Si quieres haz esta otra cuenta: Si te vas palmando un 30% para recuperarlo tendrás que sacar un 43% aprox. de plusvalías de ese 70% sólo para quedarte como estabas.
> No digo que no se pueda hacer con Quabit pero revisaría otras opciones por si las moscas.
> A partir de ahí ya... cada uno que haga con su dinero lo que quiera... faltaría más!
> ...


----------



## TONIMONTANA (21 Oct 2013)

Hay que joderse, acabo de leer parte del foro EURO/USD Forex - Otras inversiones (FOREX, NASDAQ..) - Rastreador Financieroy sinceramente creo que mas del 95% de ese foro no están preparados para invertir en Forex (Yo tampoco) MUCHO OJO. 
lo siento por depeche pero que mala pinta tiene.


----------



## plexus1973 (21 Oct 2013)

Buenos días a todos, me voy el fin de semana ¡¡¡y la que se ha liado!!! Bueno, esperemos que CDR siga su curso esta semana y nos de una alegría.


----------



## HisHoliness (21 Oct 2013)

> Así es,ya estoy autorizado para deciros que como mínimo vais a ganar un 20% al mes.
> Es decir, tu pones 1000 euros iniciales y con el bono se convierte en 1500 euros
> Al primer mes como mínimo tendrás 1800
> Al mes siguiente como mínimo tendrás 2.160 euros
> ...





> Con nosotros nadie pierde pasta, el mínimo que me han autorizado a garantizar que vais a ganar es un 20%.
> Yo se que va a ser más pero me ha dicho mi acount manager que os diga solamente un 20% para que cuando veáis la cuenta cada mes os llevéis una sorpresa agradable.
> No os miento si os digo que somos los número 1 en rentabilidad en el mundo.
> Tenemos un grandísima cartera de clientes en Dubai, además de una sede allí.
> Buscad información por google sobre la empresa IronFX.



O esta loco, o es un ingenuo o un timador. Me decanto por la segunda.


----------



## paulistano (21 Oct 2013)

Sí alguien se ha animado con sacyr y bankia.... Ya le vamos sacando platita. 

Ahora es ejecutar plusvis buenas o aguantar con stop por encima del punto de entrada.... 


Respecto al 20% hay que se gilipollas para creérselo.... Se aprovechan de que la gente quiere sacar pasta de debajo de las piedras y buscan incautos. 

Es como lo de rumasa.... Se sabía que era timo. 

Esto igual.... Nadie te garantiza un 20% anual.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk


----------



## HisHoliness (21 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Respecto al 20% hay que se gilipollas para creérselo.... Se aprovechan de que la gente quiere sacar pasta de debajo de las piedras y buscan incautos.
> 
> Es como lo de rumasa.... Se sabía que era timo.
> 
> ...



No, no, es que el 20% es MENSUAL! Garantizado!


----------



## paulistano (21 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> No, no, es que el 20% es MENSUAL! Garantizado!



Sí, sí.... Se me ha ido la olla!!! 

Solo hay que pensar.... Si eso fuese verdad el notas este se dejaría de buscar incautos en los foros.... Y se dedicaría a buscar financiación. 

Si se meten 100.000 euros en un año se tendrían más de 1 millón d euros.... Alguien se lo cree? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ninfireblade (21 Oct 2013)

Madre mia, espero que lo que haya pasado es que alguien le hayan robado la cuenta a Depeche y quien está posteando en su nombre no sea él... porque como sea él menudo panorama.


----------



## Violator (21 Oct 2013)

Os voy a decir una cosa y lo voy a cumplir:
El que invierta conmigo en Forex le voy a hacer rico.
El que crea en mi, que abra cuenta en IronFX, el que no crea que no lo haga,pero por favor que no me critique,que me respete, y que espere resultados de los que se apunten para criticarme o para sacar conclusiones.
Voy a ser el el broker número 1 de IronFX,voy a ganar el premio y lo recibiré de manos del CEO de la empresa.
Los mejores clientes de la empresa querrán que yo sea su broker.
No os podéis ni imaginar los clientes que tengo ya.
No os lo podéis imaginar, y no soy una persona que venda la moto.
Mi jefa está impresionada conmigo, dice que soy un genio, que nunca ha visto a alguien tan bueno como yo.

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Oct 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Madre mia, espero que lo que haya pasado es que alguien le hayan robado la cuenta a Depeche y quien está posteando en su nombre no sea él... porque como sea él menudo panorama.



Estoy mas alucinado que tu: No opinaré sobre sus habilidades inversoras, las desconozco, lo que tengo carísimo es que no tiene ni idea de lo que significa ofrecer un servicio PROFESIONAL. Ni por las formas ni por la ausencia de información. 

Sinceramente creo que tiene, como mínimo, un bajísimo nivel de madurez emocional, es hipersensible a las meras insinuaciones de críticas y reacciona de forma impulsiva ante estas frustraciones. En resumen, una bomba de relojeria para poner su dinero ahí.



> He eliminado a mas de 30 usuarios que no son dignos de estar en este foro.



Todos sus mensajes en este plan, rollo secta, no quiere oir ni una sola voz crítica, a pesar de ser respetuosa, solo quiere corderos que le doren la pildora y lo traten de lider.

Y lo dice alguien que se ofreció a ayudarle gratuitamente con todo lo del foro, porque lo veia muy verde en el tema, tanto técnico como empresarial. Pero el giro que ha dado y la forma que tiene de expresarse, me asusta profundamente.


----------



## plexus1973 (21 Oct 2013)

Y volviendo al tema que nos ocupa, ¿quien está tirando del valor para arriba? porque el volumen es muy bajo...


----------



## Duendek86 (21 Oct 2013)

plexus1973 dijo:


> Y volviendo al tema que nos ocupa, ¿quien está tirando del valor para arriba? porque el volumen es muy bajo...



ha entrado un poco de leña en los ultimos minutos, mas de 45k titulos que nos han llevado a 1.61 (5.92%)


----------



## palladio (21 Oct 2013)

si, volumen de risa comparado con otro días y subiendo casi un 6


----------



## Duendek86 (21 Oct 2013)

palladio dijo:


> si, volumen de risa comparado con otro días y subiendo casi un 6



Este quizas sea el comportamiento normal que deberia tener la accion, veremos cuando se despierto Benito si le queda leña todavia, claro.

Código	Agencia	C-V	Compra	Venta
IBS BA	BANCO DE SABADELL,S.A. ...	25.479	33.479	8.000
CMD MA	BANKIA BOLSA, SOCIEDAD DE VALORES, S.A ...	14.500	14.500	0
ZAR MA	IBERCAJA BANCO, S.A.U. ...	4.680	5.000	320
CMD BA	BANKIA BOLSA, SOCIEDAD DE VALORES, S.A ...	4.000	4.000	0
BRC MA	BARCLAYS BANK PLC. ...	3.300	3.300	0
CAI VL	CAJA DE AHORROS Y PENSIONES DE BARCELONA...	3.000	3.000	0
BPI MA	BANCO PORTUGUÊS DE INVESTIMENTO, S.A. ...	2.855	2.855	0
BBVA MA	BBVA BOLSA ...	2.071	7.117	5.046
SFT MA	SELF TRADE ESPAÑA ...	1.700	1.700	0
RT4 MA	RENTA4 ...	1.694	14.613	12.919
CMD VL	BANKIA BOLSA, SOCIEDAD DE VALORES, S.A ...	1.300	1.300	0
CAI BA	CAJA DE AHORROS Y PENSIONES DE BARCELONA...	1.068	4.000	2.932
BIN MA	BANCO INVERSIS, S.A. ...	1.000	4.000	3.000
ACF MA	AHORRO CORPORACIÓN FINANCIERA ...	900	3.400	2.500
BTO MA	BANESTO BOLSA S.A. S.V ...	500	500	0
DBS MA	DEUTSCHE BANK A.G. ...	-482	0	482
GGV BA	GVC GAESCO VALORES ...	-916	3.891	4.807
INT VL	INTERDIN BOLSA ...	-1.000	1.000	2.000
MOR MA	MORGAN STANLEY, SOCIEDAD DE VALORES, S.A...	-1.916	2.084	4.000
BFI BA	BCO FIN INV ...	-3.000	0	3.000
EUP MA	POPULAR BOLSA S.V.B. S.A ...	-4.000	0	4.000
BSN MA	B.S.C.H. BOLSA S.A. ...	-4.772	5.228	10.000
UBS MA	UBS LIMITED ...	-5.000	0	5.000
SGA MA	CONSORS ESPAÑA ...	-6.155	0	6.155
MVR MA	MERCAVALOR, SOCIEDAD DE VALORES, S.A ...	-40.806	0	40.806


----------



## ptbrudy (21 Oct 2013)

Soy novato y tengo una duda existencial. Con esos chicharros como ahora por ejemplo codere que con 45k sube 5%, si yo cojiera 100k€ y lo pusiera a codere por ejemplo haria subir el valor 3/4/5% y podria vender. Eso parece demasiado facil para ganar dinero. Es asi?


----------



## ninfireblade (21 Oct 2013)

Bueno lo importante es que suba, tampoco nos vamos a quejar mientras vaya para arriba ;-)


----------



## Mujercito (21 Oct 2013)

Pues no me sorprendería que la CNMV le termine dando un toque, por menos se lo dieron a Hugo Ferrer hace una temporada.

Y esto empieza a apestar a timo piramidal, una especie de Finanzas Forex pero a pequeña escala, lo que no sé es si vendrá impulsado por el broker ese de dudosa reputación o por él mismo. El tiempo dirá.

PD: y eso de que en Forex no influyen fundamentales... :facepalm:

Edito otra vez: ¿en serio que no tributan los beneficios del FOREX en España?:: Madre mía.


----------



## Duendek86 (21 Oct 2013)

Mujercito dijo:


> Pues no me sorprendería que la CNMV le termine dando un toque, por menos se lo dieron a Hugo Ferrer hace una temporada.
> 
> Y esto empieza a apestar a timo piramidal, una especie de Finanzas Forex pero a pequeña escala, lo que no sé es si vendrá impulsado por el broker ese de dudosa reputación o por él mismo. El tiempo dirá.
> 
> ...



Fijaos quien acaba de aparecer en cuanto hemos superado el 1.6 ....
BYM MA	BENITO Y MOJARDIN ...	-1.400	0	1.400

Ahora estamos de nuevo en 1.59

---------- Post added 21-oct-2013 at 14:30 ----------

40k titulos de golpe, volvemos a 1.6


----------



## InsiderFX (21 Oct 2013)

Madre mía, acabo de leer el hilo del foro ese y ahora no tengo mucho tiempo para hacer un post desarrollado y argumentado; solo diré que, desde un punto de vista objetivo, si alguien tiene pensando invertir en forex con depeche a traves de un broker en Chipre y con un historial nefasto, que espere a que se arriesguen otros primero. Yo no lo haría, pero si alguin esta tan loco: mucho mucho muchisimo cuidado, y más con un broker se reputacion nefasta y que te regala dinero por depositar con ellos. 

Eso objetivamente, en cuanto a mi opinión personal, y tengo la suerte o la desgracia de tener mucha experiencia en forex -lo que quiere decir que he palmado cantidades dolorosas de dinero a lo largo de mi tiempo en el mercado- es que nunca confiaría en alguien tan inestable y poco profesional como está demostrando ser. Echando a gente de su foro, perdiendo los nervios con facilidad con todos aquellos que no le siguen el juego, haciendo spam por burbuja, tratando con desprecio a sus propios foreros porque ahora tiene "inversores" muy ricos -por cierto los individuales de alto patrimonio se van a un hedge fund en la city de londres o a USA, no a brokers chipriotas- Empezó el foro de asesoramiento y recomendaciones y en poco mas de unas semanas ha cambiado 180 grados su orientación y ahora es comercial de fx y gestor de carteras -segun dice el. Realmente no se que pensar de todo esto, pero vamos ya puedo decir que en el mercado financiero para poder llegar al nivel que alguien confíe profesionalmente en ti para gestionar su dinero debes tener una experiencia y formación no solo muy importantes, si no contrastables.


Dos cosas más:

1)Las ganancias de forex si tributan en España, son derivados OTC. Otra cosa es que las quieras declarar.

2)Y en FX, no solo NO influyen los fundamentales, sino que MUCHISIMO más que en renta variable. Tipos de interés, inflación, CPI, indices de vivienda, desempleo (NFP), politica monetaria de bancos centrales, endeudamiento, exportaciones, TODO, al máximo exponente. De hecho, no se puede calcular el "valor" de una divisa como el una empresa, por lo que los fundentales se convierten en pieza clave para poder estimar el valor relativo de la misma.


----------



## paulistano (21 Oct 2013)

ptbrudy dijo:


> Soy novato y tengo una duda existencial. Con esos chicharros como ahora por ejemplo codere que con 45k sube 5%, si yo cojiera 100k€ y lo pusiera a codere por ejemplo haria subir el valor 3/4/5% y podria vender. Eso parece demasiado facil para ganar dinero. Es asi?



Nadie ge garantiza que puedas vender hamijo!

Metete en la profundidad de mercado y lo entenderas!!

---------- Post added 21-oct-2013 at 14:56 ----------

No es por ser pesado, que tambien.....pero las recomendadas este finde fueron sacyr y bankia.

4% y 5% respectivamente.


----------



## InsiderFX (21 Oct 2013)

Y añado: acabo de leerme el hilo entero y estoy horrorizado con lo que veo: no con todo el espectáculo, que también, si no por su actitud y forma de escribir. Está totalmente fuera de sí, alterado, descontrolado y clamando venganza contra las "difamaciones y críticas".

No me quiero imaginar como se pondrá cuando apalancandose 400:1 con todo el dinero de sus "inversores" el mercado vaya contra él y en vez de cortar perdidas siga añadiendo posiciones perdedoras como ha hecho con Codere.

Cuando manejas dinero en el mercado hay que estar sereno, concentrado, alerta y sin emociones, si no, estas jugando en el casino. Preveo una debacle.

Deseo estar profundamente equivocado, pero no por él, si no por los que le siguen.


----------



## venecia (21 Oct 2013)

Jojojo menuda telenovela esto es mejor que un culebron.


----------



## locojaen (21 Oct 2013)

vaya tela, me han eliminado la cuenta en el foro... (hacia más de una semana que no entraba) debe ser que como no he pagado los 90€ al instante, para ser "premium", no soy digno de ser ni siquiera usuario registrado...

una pena... me temo que la codicia será una dura contrapartida. suerte.


----------



## queco (21 Oct 2013)

A este muchacho se le ha ido la olla, pero mucho.


----------



## Duendek86 (21 Oct 2013)

Código	Agencia	C-V	Compra	Venta
CMD MA	BANKIA BOLSA, SOCIEDAD DE VALORES, S.A ...	53.785	53.785	0
BBVA BA	BBVA BOLSA ...	40.373	40.373	0
ZAR MA	IBERCAJA BANCO, S.A.U. ...	6.680	7.000	320
BPI MA	BANCO PORTUGUÊS DE INVESTIMENTO, S.A. ...	5.000	5.000	0
CMD BA	BANKIA BOLSA, SOCIEDAD DE VALORES, S.A ...	5.000	5.000	0
BRC MA	BARCLAYS BANK PLC. ...	3.300	3.300	0
FND MA	FINANDUERO ...	2.000	2.000	0
BBVA MA	BBVA BOLSA ...	1.711	8.117	6.406
CMD VL	BANKIA BOLSA, SOCIEDAD DE VALORES, S.A ...	1.300	1.300	0
SFT MA	SELF TRADE ESPAÑA ...	1.300	1.700	400
BTO MA	BANESTO BOLSA S.A. S.V ...	500	500	0
DBS MA	DEUTSCHE BANK A.G. ...	-482	0	482
GGV BA	GVC GAESCO VALORES ...	-507	5.891	6.398
ACF MA	AHORRO CORPORACIÓN FINANCIERA ...	-600	4.900	5.500
NOR BI	NORBOLSA ...	-771	0	771
IBS VA	BANCO DE SABADELL,S.A. ...	-800	0	800
CAI BA	CAJA DE AHORROS Y PENSIONES DE BARCELONA...	-866	4.566	5.432
INT VL	INTERDIN BOLSA ...	-1.000	1.000	2.000
BYM MA	BENITO Y MOJARDIN ...	-1.400	0	1.400
MOR MA	MORGAN STANLEY, SOCIEDAD DE VALORES, S.A...	-2.416	2.084	4.500
EUP MA	POPULAR BOLSA S.V.B. S.A ...	-2.632	2.448	5.080
IBS BA	BANCO DE SABADELL,S.A. ...	-3.163	33.479	36.642
SGA MA	CONSORS ESPAÑA ...	-4.155	2.000	6.155
BIN MA	BANCO INVERSIS, S.A. ...	-4.220	5.000	9.220
RT4 MA	RENTA4 ...	-4.510	20.613	25.123
BSN MA	B.S.C.H. BOLSA S.A. ...	-4.772	5.228	10.000
UBS MA	UBS LIMITED ...	-5.000	0	5.000
BFI BA	BCO FIN INV ...	-6.548	0	6.548
CAI VL	CAJA DE AHORROS Y PENSIONES DE BARCELONA...	-31.482	3.000	34.482
MVR MA	MERCAVALOR, SOCIEDAD DE VALORES, S.A ...	-45.625	7.131	52.756

Cierre tras subasta a 1.59, subida de un 4.61% 
Supongo que esto es lo que pasa cuando no intervine Benito o similar para bajar el precio a base de ventas... ienso:

---------- Post added 21-oct-2013 at 18:10 ----------

¿Se han hecho Codere y Cirsa con la instalación de máquinas de apuestas de SELAE? | Legislación | opergame.com



> ¿Se han hecho Codere y Cirsa con la instalación de máquinas de apuestas de SELAE?
> 
> OPERGAME
> En el mundo de las apuestas deportivas, en los últimos días, ha salido a la luz la posibilidad de que Codere y Cirsa se hayan hecho con la instalación de máquinas de apuestas para las oficinas de la Sociedad Estatal de Loterías y Apuestas del Estado (SELAE).
> ...



Se que es una noticia/rumor viejo, pero parece que el rumor cada vez es mas fuerte...


----------



## HisHoliness (21 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Nadie ge garantiza que puedas vender hamijo!
> 
> Metete en la profundidad de mercado y lo entenderas!!
> 
> ...



Pues ya sabes paulistano, haz una oferta a 80 pavos al trimestre!


----------



## paulistano (21 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Pues ya sabes paulistano, haz una oferta a 80 pavos al trimestre!



Sí, sí.... Esto sólo es el comienzo... El gancho... 

Pero lo de la mensualidad son migajas.... 

Quiero más... Así que prometere el 30% semanal.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk


----------



## HisHoliness (21 Oct 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sí, sí.... Esto sólo es el comienzo... El gancho...
> 
> Pero lo de la mensualidad son migajas....
> 
> ...


----------



## paulistano (21 Oct 2013)

No creo que nadie haya picado en ese 20%.... No están las cosas para regalar la pasta.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk

---------- Post added 21-oct-2013 at 18:58 ----------

Sí alguien ha confiado que lo diga 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Humim (21 Oct 2013)

Bueno me parece que sois un poco injustos con depeche, en mi caso me ha ayudado a ganar dinero, y estoy en su foro premium, a mi me ha ayudado y esto es lo que cuenta para mi, vale 90 euros, para mi los vale de sobra su ayuda, porque no solo pronostica sino anima a la gente a mantener su inversión, y es probable que codere suba, que tiene riesgo pues claro , es bolsa y no hay nada asegurado, a mi lo que digais en este foro me la suda tengo mis propios criterios.

Y respecto a lo de la publicidad de ironfx , todo el mundo sabe que los derivados son un producto de riesgo asi que cada uno que sea consecuente con el mismo y actue .
Me hace gracia gente que dice que 90 euros es caro, jeje no teneis ni puta idea de lo que es caro o barato sois unos agarrados , es dinero pero si te hace ganar mucho más que tienes que reprochar, ademas son consejos de alguien que ha tenido sonados aciertos en la bolsa asi que algo sabrá.


----------



## paulistano (21 Oct 2013)

Humim dijo:


> Bueno me parece que sois un poco injustos con depeche, en mi caso me ha ayudado a ganar dinero, y estoy en su foro premium, a mi me ha ayudado y esto es lo que cuenta para mi, vale 90 euros, para mi los vale de sobra su ayuda, porque no solo pronostica sino anima a la gente a mantener su inversión, y es probable que codere suba, que tiene riesgo pues claro , es bolsa y no hay nada asegurado, a mi lo que digais en este foro me la suda tengo mis propios criterios.
> 
> Y respecto a lo de la publicidad de ironfx , todo el mundo sabe que los derivados son un producto de riesgo asi que cada uno que sea consecuente con el mismo y actue .
> Me hace gracia gente que dice que 90 euros es caro, jeje no teneis ni puta idea de lo que es caro o barato sois unos agarrados , es dinero pero si te hace ganar mucho más que tienes que reprochar, ademas son consejos de alguien que ha tenido sonados aciertos en la bolsa asi que algo sabrá.



Ojo, la mofa o chanza no viene por lo de los 90 euros que viene a ser algo simbólico...como el que paga eso por asesoramiento en apuestas, que también existe...luego que opere por su bajo riesgo.

Lo estrambótico tampoco es la publicidad de ironfx o que opere con derivados, lo cojonudo o más bien chirriante, es lo del 20% mensual como mínimo garantizado que he leído por aquí, si es cierta esa "publicidad" o "promesa", estamos ante un estafador a todas luces.

Si se han desvirtuado las condiciones de su "propuesta del 20%" entonces no digo nada, pero si es lo que se ha dicho por aquí....está muy claro...un engañabobos.


----------



## andale (21 Oct 2013)

Humim dijo:


> Bueno me parece que sois un poco injustos con depeche, en mi caso me ha ayudado a ganar dinero, y estoy en su foro premium, a mi me ha ayudado y esto es lo que cuenta para mi, vale 90 euros, para mi los vale de sobra su ayuda, porque no solo pronostica sino anima a la gente a mantener su inversión, y es probable que codere suba, que tiene riesgo pues claro , es bolsa y no hay nada asegurado, *a mi lo que digais en este foro me la suda tengo mis propios criterios.*
> 
> Y respecto a lo de la publicidad de ironfx , todo el mundo sabe que los derivados son un producto de riesgo asi que cada uno que sea consecuente con el mismo y actue .
> Me hace gracia gente que dice que 90 euros es caro, jeje no teneis ni puta idea de lo que es caro o barato sois unos agarrados , es dinero pero si te hace ganar mucho más que tienes que reprochar, ademas son consejos de alguien que ha tenido sonados aciertos en la bolsa asi que algo sabrá.



Se nota que tienes criterio propio . :bla::bla:


----------



## 1965 (21 Oct 2013)

Bueno, y dejando el tema de Depeche, ¿Cómo veis ahora Codere? ¿Sigue bajista?


----------



## mario_sg (21 Oct 2013)

Con todos los respetos, para poner a gente q no se puede defender a parir abrid otro hilo y dejad de guarrear este q hasta hace dos días no se os veía y vais a mensaje por minuto para acabar diciendo siempre lo mismo. 

Dicho lo cual, ane? mpbk? creéis q ha roto resistencia y puede ir para arriba o hasta que no supere el 1.65 no hay q fiarse?


----------



## HisHoliness (21 Oct 2013)

mario_sg dijo:


> Con todos los respetos, para poner a gente q no se puede defender a parir abrid otro hilo y dejad de guarrear este q hasta hace dos días no se os veía y vais a mensaje por minuto para acabar diciendo siempre lo mismo.
> 
> Dicho lo cual, ane? mpbk? creéis q ha roto resistencia y puede ir para arriba o hasta que no supere el 1.65 no hay q fiarse?



Se puede defender perfectamente, que no esta muerto. en 5 min se abre un nick y listo, no exageréis.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2013 at 21:24 ----------

Dicho lo cual...

Para mi sigue siendo bajista de L/P hasta que no supere la linea azul (ahora 2,60 como decía ane) y a corto esta en ese soporte/resistencia del 1,58 en el que lleva unas sesiones.
Los indicadores siguen apuntando a fuera del valor pero puede que con otra sesión en verde mejoren un poco.


----------



## mfernama (21 Oct 2013)

También dependerá mucho de lo que le salga de los cataplines a BYM, hoy ha estado quietecito y solo vendió 1400 acc, tal y como dice Hiss si mañana acaba en verde será muy buena señal.


----------



## mpbk (21 Oct 2013)

mario_sg dijo:


> Con todos los respetos, para poner a gente q no se puede defender a parir abrid otro hilo y dejad de guarrear este q hasta hace dos días no se os veía y vais a mensaje por minuto para acabar diciendo siempre lo mismo.
> 
> Dicho lo cual, ane? mpbk? creéis q ha roto resistencia y puede ir para arriba o hasta que no supere el 1.65 no hay q fiarse?



pon el stop en minimos y reza


----------



## Maravedi (22 Oct 2013)

Madre mía acabo de leerlo,a este tipo se le ha ido la olla


----------



## plexus1973 (22 Oct 2013)

Hola? Hay alguien ahí? Tras la crisis "Depeche", se ha quedado el hilo muerto...


----------



## Robopoli (22 Oct 2013)

1,63€
little by little! step by step!


----------



## mfernama (22 Oct 2013)

plexus1973 dijo:


> Hola? Hay alguien ahí? Tras la crisis "Depeche", se ha quedado el hilo muerto...



Aqui estamos, on the fire!!

A ver si acaba en verde!!


----------



## HisHoliness (22 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Aqui estamos, on the fire!!
> 
> A ver si acaba en verde!!



Si acaba en verde hoy la cosa habrá cambiado bastante, de hecho si tuviera liquidez y acabara por encima de 1,61€ metía algo....veremos si BYM no os la juega....


----------



## Robopoli (22 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Si acaba en verde hoy la cosa habrá cambiado bastante, de hecho si tuviera liquidez y acabara por encima de 1,61€ metía algo....veremos si BYM no os la juega....



Tssssss a B. ni mentarlo.......


----------



## plexus1973 (22 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Si acaba en verde hoy la cosa habrá cambiado bastante, de hecho si tuviera liquidez y acabara por encima de 1,61€ metía algo....veremos si BYM no os la juega....



venga, mete unos eurillos que así es más emocionante.... :XX:


----------



## 1965 (22 Oct 2013)

Venga¡¡¡ que todos los chicharros están disparados (menos este). Y depeche ha anunciado otro valor milagroso en su foro (pero no se cual es)


----------



## HisHoliness (22 Oct 2013)

plexus1973 dijo:


> venga, mete unos eurillos que así es más emocionante.... :XX:



Estoy invertido al 95% en varios chicharros, si no lo haría al cierre.


----------



## Robopoli (22 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Estoy invertido al 95% en varios chicharros, si no lo haría al cierre.



Ninguno como este. Eso seguro. 
Anímate hombre! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## HisHoliness (22 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ninguno como este. Eso seguro.
> Anímate hombre! :XX::XX::XX:



Amper tiene casi más incertidumbre.....tengo TRG, Fersa, Biosearch y Faes....no vendo ni uno!


----------



## venecia (22 Oct 2013)

ya deshice posiciones en qbt con 40% de ganancia ..recupere lo de las coderes de los cojons y gane bastante.a la espera de que recoan beneficios y entrar esa semana....


----------



## tikonenko (22 Oct 2013)

*b y m*

no se lo digais a nadie,pero me comentan ,que B y M se ha quedado sin municion,tal vez ahora suban algo,suerte a los que esten dentro


----------



## Robopoli (22 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> ya deshice posiciones en qbt con 40% de ganancia ..recupere lo de las coderes de los cojons y gane bastante.a la espera de que recoan beneficios y entrar esa semana....



Me alegro aunque ya sabes que pienso que lo tuyo ha sido una temeridad :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## santaclaus (22 Oct 2013)

tikonenko dijo:


> no se lo digais a nadie,pero me comentan ,que B y M se ha quedado sin municion,tal vez ahora suban algo,suerte a los que esten dentro



Creo que han ido a tomar café, pero en unos minutos los tenemos de nuevo al ataque


----------



## RuiKi84 (22 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> ya deshice posiciones en qbt con 40% de ganancia ..recupere lo de las coderes de los cojons y gane bastante.a la espera de que recoan beneficios y entrar esa semana....



Me alegro Venecia, hay que seguir asi :Aplauso:


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> ya deshice posiciones en qbt con 40% de ganancia ..recupere lo de las coderes de los cojons y gane bastante.a la espera de que recoan beneficios y entrar esa semana....




Te salio bien el cambio, me alegro por ti. Ahora a ver si despega Codere de una vez.


----------



## venecia (22 Oct 2013)

si llega a 1.70 prometo meter municion ....depredador y la impaciente va a ser poco jajaja


----------



## Duendek86 (22 Oct 2013)

1.61€ tras la subasta. Es un 1.26% verde Heineken.

---------- Post added 22-oct-2013 at 17:56 ----------

parece que hemos estado cerca del 1.63 en la subasta...


----------



## madruga (22 Oct 2013)

From Bloomberg, 22/10/2013 17:02:47
GSO Capital Partners LP provided a loan to Spanish gaming operator Codere SA (CDR) in June with terms that gave it a guaranteed return on credit-default swaps, outmaneuvering sellers of the protection.

To read the entire article, go to Blackstone Unit Wins in No-Lose Codere Trade: Corporate Finance - Bloomberg


----------



## HisHoliness (22 Oct 2013)

Pues la cosa mejora, decia que sería bueno cerrar en 1,61 o por arriba y cerro ahi justo, en plena bajista de c/p. Los indicadores han mejorado y Vigía está a puntito de dar señal de entrada, koncorde también, no hay manos fuertes vendiendo y el precio se esta apoyando en la MM30.

Pinta bien, recordemos que hasta que no supere la bajista de L/P azul seguirá siendo bajista...


----------



## decloban (22 Oct 2013)

Es que todos los chicharros llevan moviéndose menos este.


----------



## mfernama (22 Oct 2013)

Yo con que vuelva a tocar la bajista de L/P azul un ratito ya me conformaba.

Konkorde esta prácticamente dando entrada, BYM no ha dado señales de vida, lo mismo se le acabaron las CDR...


----------



## janderiano (22 Oct 2013)

madruga dijo:


> From Bloomberg, 22/10/2013 17:02:47
> GSO Capital Partners LP provided a loan to Spanish gaming operator Codere SA (CDR) in June with terms that gave it a guaranteed return on credit-default swaps, outmaneuvering sellers of the protection.
> 
> To read the entire article, go to Blackstone Unit Wins in No-Lose Codere Trade: Corporate Finance - Bloomberg



Alguien que nos traducta al cristiano todo esto please
Thanks


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Oct 2013)

Y Bill Gates metiendo 113 millones en FCC... ya podia meter 6 ó 7 en CDR


----------



## NaNDeTe (23 Oct 2013)

Del 5 de agosto, 1 semana antes que Depeche 8: ANÁLISIS CODERE


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 Oct 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Del 5 de agosto, 1 semana antes que Depeche 8: ANÁLISIS CODERE





> Recomendamos comprar con stop loss en los 1.20 €, la siguiente resistencia en los 1,50 € y *la resistencia estaría ya en los 2,47 €* donde dejó un hueco bajista. Paso a paso, desde luego la señal de compra la ha dado al cierre, lo que podría provocar entrada masiva mañana. Nosotros, así lo recomendamos.



:Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## HisHoliness (23 Oct 2013)

Ojito también con los de chicharros que también son bastante calientavalores, cuando dicen que entran es que están a punto de salirse ellos y todos sus suscriptores vía SMS...
Su operativa suel ser entrar al cierre, sacar una valoración de la ostia, distribuirla en web y Twitter y salir de mañana con el arreon.
Eso si sus análisis suelen ser buenos, aunque un poco exagerados...


----------



## palladio (23 Oct 2013)

parece que los movimientos de estos días son un espejismo, vuelve a caer con fuerza


----------



## ane agurain (23 Oct 2013)

sigue bajista.


----------



## venecia (23 Oct 2013)

*que le pasa.....*

pues esto es 1 ownedd en toda regla....no se que vera tepeche pa decir 2 semanas seguidas
que es el valor de la semana....en su foro...ira cargado y no quiere vender....

o el forex le a nublado la vista ....esto parece que acabara el año plano plano....

hoy decia que iba a subir con fuerza....osea lo que diga hacer lo contrario jajjaja


----------



## decloban (23 Oct 2013)

Hoy mucho mejor que ayer. Vigía mas cerca de dar señal de entrada y sin rastro de manos fuertes.


----------



## InsiderFX (24 Oct 2013)

El gran guru del 20% mensual... 
View image: Ruina

No hay nada como echarle la culpa a los demás cuando...
View image: el guru del forex JAJA

A cada mentiroso le llega su día. Y yo me pregunto: *¿porque si ahora trabaja como "broker" en IronFX, broker número 1 del mundo según él, sigue operando forex con SelfBank?*


----------



## HisHoliness (24 Oct 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> El gran guru del 20% mensual...
> View image: Ruina
> 
> No hay nada como echarle la culpa a los demás cuando...
> ...




Deduzco que en IronFX utiliza solo una cuenta demo o algo asi.....

Depeche está fuera de control, va a dejar más pillados que quabit.....


----------



## venecia (24 Oct 2013)

hace 2 dias Tepeche: chicos,descansar que mañana va a ser un dia de buenas subidas en Codere,la alegría va a volver al foro, y muchos ya vais a ir ganando,mañana nos pondremos por encima de 1,70 euros.""

jajajajaj este tio me recuerda al potro de vallecas ..desbocado..llego arriba y acabo ...en el salvame deluxe


----------



## decloban (24 Oct 2013)

Pues aunque aun no me de señales de entrada, veremos el cierre de hoy, utilizando unos cuantos indicadores de Blai5 parece que esta a puntito de caramelo.

Atlas parece que va marcando que va a haber movimiento brusco, aunque puede ser hacia abajo ::


----------



## amargo (24 Oct 2013)

:8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8:


----------



## HisHoliness (24 Oct 2013)

Creo que la ultima recomendación de Depeche es SPS, la de un -7,36% hoy....


----------



## amargo (24 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Creo que la ultima recomendación de Depeche es SPS, la de un -7,36% hoy....



han suspendido hoy la cotización de sps, ha entrado en suspensión de pagos. 

::::


----------



## InsiderFX (24 Oct 2013)

Y con codere lleva diciendo semanas que va a subir muchisimo, que esta a punto de explotar e irse a 3. De traca que haya gente que aun se lo crea y siga a este tipo.


----------



## 1965 (24 Oct 2013)

amargo dijo:


> han suspendido hoy la cotización de sps, ha entrado en suspensión de pagos.
> 
> ::::



Que nos cuenten los premium de depeche si les confirmó lo de comprar SPS o era un cebo


----------



## amargo (24 Oct 2013)

1965 dijo:


> Que nos cuenten los premium de depeche si les confirmó lo de comprar SPS o era un cebo




recomendación del día.


----------



## venecia (24 Oct 2013)

jojojojo es igual ahora se pasara 1 mes diciendo: mañana sube tranquilos ...jajaja


----------



## NaNDeTe (24 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> jojojojo es igual ahora se pasara 1 mes diciendo: mañana sube tranquilos ...jajaja



El tema es que cuando suba habra acertado.


----------



## Violator (24 Oct 2013)

Ánimo a todos los que han confiado en Depeche, creo que debéis preservar vuestro capital y no seguir consejos a ciegas.
Perder forma parte del aprendizaje. Miradlo por el lado positivo y aprender de lo que ha pasado.

Ha quedado demostrado que nadie dispone de una bola de cristal para predecir los mercados.

Ahora tened cabeza y no seguir con esto.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Oct 2013)

amargo dijo:


> han suspendido hoy la cotización de sps, ha entrado en suspensión de pagos.
> 
> ::::



No jodas! Pues la verdad que el 93% que le saqué el mes pasado me sabe hasta mejor...


----------



## ane agurain (25 Oct 2013)

no es de buena educación contar las que te comes, cuando no se cuentan las que te comen


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> no es de buena educación contar las que te comes, cuando no se cuentan las que te comen



Si lo dice por mi, yo cuento todas, claro y meridiano....


----------



## palladio (25 Oct 2013)

codere triunfa como todos los días
y la otra recomendación dejándose un 50%


----------



## decloban (25 Oct 2013)

Yo me he salido hoy, asumo perdidas que se compensan con el global que llevo y a otra cosa. Hace dos días parecía que quería dar señal de subida con koncorde pero ahora no me gusta nada el gráfico.

Prefiero esperar desde la barrera y entrar en la subida (si no quiebra antes) que seguir teniendo capital inmovilizado dejando pasar otras oportunidades.


----------



## James Bond (25 Oct 2013)

Si baja de 1,42€ mala señal, veremos hasta donde llega de hondo...


----------



## Dotierr (25 Oct 2013)

Yo también recuerdo la recomendación SPS de Depeche, podrá fallar o no, pero me resulta curioso que los mensajes donde los leí en la zona pública no los encuentro, si alguno los ve que me lo diga...


----------



## InsiderFX (25 Oct 2013)

Sobre SPS: no he seguido los fundamentales ni el balance de la empresa pero de momento solo es preconcurso de acreedores qur implica que tienen 4 meses más para renegociar la reestructuracion de la deuda y posibles refinanciaciones, previo paso a la quiebra y liquidacion de la empresa.

También he visto que paso de 0.1 a 0.3 en unos meses este 2013, lo que más que una señal positiva es una señal de menos negatividad y pesimismo sobre la empresa, cierre de cortos y perspectivas algo mejores pero sin ser halagüeñas. De momento esta a 0.21, si alguien está dentro que se espere esta sesion y un par a ver que ocurre y busque noticias e ibfo sobre el valor. Si los acreedores han convertido mucha deuda en capital (acciones) lo más posible es que sobreviva, a lo inmobiliarias o ezentis style. 

El preconcurso (que me corrijan los expertos) es mas una medida de presión para negociar con los acreedores que una noticia de adios definitivo, creo.


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Oct 2013)

Dotierr dijo:


> Yo también recuerdo la recomendación SPS de Depeche, podrá fallar o no, pero me resulta curioso que los mensajes donde los leí en la zona pública no los encuentro, si alguno los ve que me lo diga...



Creo que los ha borrado, ese y el de Fersa. Que valiente.


----------



## Duendek86 (25 Oct 2013)

Alguien puede explicarme esto??





Eso en ING

y esto en webs gratuitas, esta por ejemplo de eleconomista:






No son exactamente de la misma hora, pero lleva con esa diferencia bastante tiempo, a que se debe? transacciones en oculto?


----------



## mfernama (25 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Creo que los ha borrado, ese y el de Fersa. Que valiente.



Si yo también lo ví y ahora no aparace, lo recomendó el miércoles justo antes de que cayese un 7 %, luego el ostión de hoy ....

Lo mismo es una venganza ::::


----------



## Violator (25 Oct 2013)

También puede ser que como no tiene ni puta idea, ha metido la pata hasta el fondo y ahora lo borra para que solo queden publicados sus aciertos y así seguir manteniendo el pastoreo.

No se igual es por eso, pero yo soy muy cándido.

Lo último es que va a formar una plataforma de afectados por SelfBank. (Porque el forex le enculó mientras dormía y no sabe como salir de esta)

:rolleye:


----------



## venecia (25 Oct 2013)

ajajajajaj esto es mejo quer la hora chanante


----------



## palladio (25 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Alguien puede explicarme esto??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en la web que lo consulto yo hay un volumen de 187 102 acciones


----------



## Duendek86 (25 Oct 2013)

palladio dijo:


> en la web que lo consulto yo hay un volumen de 187 102 acciones









Esto pone ahora mismo ING


----------



## palladio (25 Oct 2013)

¿hay alguien por aquí que sea premiun en el otro foro? ¿qué estais haciendo con codere? estais abandonando el barco o aguantando?


----------



## ninfireblade (25 Oct 2013)

Yo aguanto, mas que nada porque ese dinero no me hace falta y para tenerlo en la cuenta naranja donde me dan una miseria prefiero dejarlo ahi. Puede que tarde en subir pero yo creo que acabara subiendo. Entre a 1.24 y recompre a 2.40 (gran cagada) la media la tengo en 1.70


----------



## locojaen (25 Oct 2013)

Yo estoy fuera hace más de una semana. El chicharrón fue calentado como es debido, duro lo que duro y ya dio sus oportunos frutos, dejando mucho pillado.
Que puede volver a dar, puede, desde luego ahora está más manipulado que las cifras del paro. Para arriesgarme a tener el dinero "pillado", prefiero hacerlo en valores con un mínimo de liquidez. De este, si les apetece, no te dejan salir.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Oct 2013)

ha tocado 1.45

Recordemos que el cierre más bajo es 1.47 y el mínimo intradía 1.42


viernes


----------



## TONIMONTANA (25 Oct 2013)

Mal pinta, muy mal. Visto que no ha sido capaz de remontar cuando ha tocado 1,50 proximo objetivo para mi 1,31. 
Solamente indicar que hay mucho mas valores con igual o menos riesgo que este y que lo unico que hay que hacer es cambiar de sentimiento, bajo mi punto de vista yo cambiaria este valor por cualquier inmobiliaria del M.C.


----------



## mfernama (25 Oct 2013)

Espero que nadie siguiera la recomendación que dió de SPS, porqué no veas que ostión!!


----------



## amargo (25 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Espero que nadie siguiera la recomendación que dió de SPS, porqué no veas que ostión!!



varios en el foro.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Oct 2013)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Mal pinta, muy mal. Visto que no ha sido capaz de remontar cuando ha tocado 1,50 proximo objetivo para mi 1,31.
> Solamente indicar que hay mucho mas valores con igual o menos riesgo que este y que lo unico que hay que hacer es cambiar de sentimiento, bajo mi punto de vista yo cambiaria este valor por cualquier inmobiliaria del M.C.



a mí me da próximo 1,39 y luego 1,26


----------



## mfernama (25 Oct 2013)

amargo dijo:


> varios en el foro.



En serio :8::8:, en el foro premium quieres decir?

A mi me saltó el SL en CDR ::::

A por otra cosa...

---------- Post added 25-oct-2013 at 15:28 ----------

Otra que se está yendo por el barranquillo es AMPER..., si toca los 1.24 me meto de cabeza...


----------



## InsiderFX (25 Oct 2013)

Hay un par en el foro premium que han palmado 50% de 3k y 5k o asi, les ha dicho gurupeche que para enmendar su error les va a poner 1000 de su bolsillo en ironfx e invirtiendolo va a recuperarles la pasta... me parto


----------



## ane agurain (25 Oct 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Hay un par en el foro premium que han palmado 50% de 3k y 5k o asi, les ha dicho gurupeche que para enmendar su error les va a poner 1000 de su bolsillo en ironfx e invirtiendolo va a recuperarles la pasta... me parto



Esto será broma, no?


----------



## palladio82 (25 Oct 2013)

Esto tiene pinta de acabar muy mal


----------



## ane agurain (25 Oct 2013)

Como haya un ciento de los que compraron al leer este foro, que venda de repente...


esto se va al 1,10-1,15 en 2 meses. O esa pinta tiene GRÁFICAMENTE


----------



## InsiderFX (25 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Esto será broma, no?









---------- Post added 25-oct-2013 at 16:21 ----------

Vaya tela





En fin... se veia venir. Lo siento por los que le hayais seguido el juego.

20% al mes... facepalm.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Oct 2013)




----------



## A+++ (25 Oct 2013)

palladio dijo:


> ¿hay alguien por aquí que sea premiun en el otro foro? ¿qué estais haciendo con codere? estais abandonando el barco o aguantando?




Qué dice Depeche de esto en su foro ?? porque lo otro de recuperar con Iron Fox ya sabemos que es por lo de SPS..


----------



## Duendek86 (25 Oct 2013)

lachura dijo:


> Qué dice Depeche de esto en su foro ??



La verdad es que nada, esta centrado con lo del IronFX.

Que rabia ver las amazon subiendo un 10%, amazon que vendi para incrementar posicion en Codere  
En fin, a ver si escampa de una vez y se normaliza el asunto.


----------



## Robopoli (25 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> La verdad es que nada, esta centrado con lo del IronFX.
> 
> Que rabia ver las amazon subiendo un 10%, amazon que vendi para incrementar posicion en Codere
> En fin, a ver si escampa de una vez y se normaliza el asunto.



Yo por lo menos sigo dentro de Amazon aunque me están dando las Apollo y en los Express Scripts. Not to mention Codere y Vertice ::::::


----------



## venecia (25 Oct 2013)

jjojojojo gurupeche me da que es un pececillo en un mar de tiburones....
ironfx le va poner en su sitio ....pitoniso de 3 al cualto


----------



## queco (25 Oct 2013)

Convertir 1.500 en 13.000 en un día...
¿Se sabe la edad de este muchacho?


A mi esto me esta empezando a dar pena, porque me da la sensación de que no está muy bien de la cabeza.


----------



## Violator (25 Oct 2013)

Joder, todo esto es realmente alucinante. La realidad supera la ficción muchas veces. Lo de multiplicar x10 en un día es acojonante!!! Que attention whore madre de Dios (o está como un cencerro).

Lo dije ayer, escapad de él.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Como haya un ciento de los que compraron al leer este foro, que venda de repente...
> 
> 
> esto se va al 1,10-1,15 en 2 meses. O esa pinta tiene GRÁFICAMENTE


----------



## Jdnec_wow (25 Oct 2013)

queco dijo:


> Convertir 1.500 en 13.000 en un día...
> ¿Se sabe la edad de este muchacho?
> 
> 
> A mi esto me esta empezando a dar pena, porque me da la sensación de que no está muy bien de la cabeza.



Se puede hacer con productos derivados, especialmente con CFDs, pero tan rapido lo ganas, lo puedes perder.


----------



## Violator (25 Oct 2013)

Lo que ha conseguido de momento es perder x10 así que por poder hacerse se puede LOL )


----------



## Duendek86 (25 Oct 2013)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Se puede hacer con productos derivados, especialmente con CFDs, pero tan rapido lo ganas, lo puedes perder.



Hace un rato el chaval ha puesto que le habia recuperado 5k ya, veremos al final como queda.


----------



## Violator (25 Oct 2013)

duendek86 dijo:


> hace un rato el chaval ha puesto que le habia recuperado 5k ya, veremos al final como queda.



:xx::xx::xx::xx::xx:


----------



## queco (25 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Hace un rato el chaval ha puesto que le habia recuperado 5k ya, veremos al final como queda.



Pues va a quedar en que antes no ha perdido nada y esta haciendo ver como que lo recupera.


----------



## Duendek86 (25 Oct 2013)

queco dijo:


> Pues va a quedar en que antes no ha perdido nada y esta haciendo ver como que lo recupera.



Eso yo ya no lo se xD no tengo nada que ver


----------



## ane agurain (25 Oct 2013)

parece que de momento 1.42-1.43 hacen suelo y rebota un poco, 1,47 fue el cierre más bajo, hoy le rondará


----------



## InsiderFX (25 Oct 2013)




----------



## Violator (25 Oct 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


>










---------- Post added 25-oct-2013 at 17:53 ----------

CODERE
1,4500
Var. Neta Var.% Vol. (Acc.) Anterior Máximo Mínimo Hora
-0,1000 -6,45 303.721 1,5500 1,5600 1,4300 17:38:00


----------



## ane agurain (25 Oct 2013)

pues ya tenemos mínimo al cierre desde el pico: 1.45


DEMANDA
Volumen Precio
6.077 1,4500

OFERTA
Precio Volumen
1,4700 1.000


----------



## A+++ (25 Oct 2013)

gracias por las infos y aportes a todos ...(no puedo dar los thanks en los post todavia )


----------



## mpbk (25 Oct 2013)

a mi me da pena (gurupeche:XX, porque no creo que lo hiciese con mala intención....

pasar de 1500 a 13000€, solo se hace con un apalancamiento 1:100 y estas cosas suelen acabar con la cuenta a 0. en su web tenia que poner que él no se hacia responsable de las consecuencias en las inversiones, que solo daba ideas y consejos.

lo de sps, ha sido algo que puede pasar...y ha pasado.


----------



## Baki (25 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> a mi me da pena (gurupeche:XX, porque no creo que lo hiciese con mala intención....
> 
> pasar de 1500 a 13000€, solo se hace con un apalancamiento 1:100 y estas cosas suelen acabar con la cuenta a 0. en su web tenia que poner que él no se hacia responsable de las consecuencias en las inversiones, que solo daba ideas y consejos.
> 
> lo de sps, ha sido algo que puede pasar...y ha pasado.



I a todo esto mpbk, como ves a codere? A parte de muy manipulado, claro. Hay la posibilidad que la presentacion de resultados le de un empujoncito?


----------



## InsiderFX (25 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> a mi me da pena (gurupeche:XX, porque no creo que lo hiciese con mala intención....
> 
> pasar de 1500 a 13000€, solo se hace con un apalancamiento 1:100 y estas cosas suelen acabar con la cuenta a 0. en su web tenia que poner que él no se hacia responsable de las consecuencias en las inversiones, que solo daba ideas y consejos.
> 
> lo de sps, ha sido algo que puede pasar...y ha pasado.



Ni con 100:1. Yo opero con 500:1 en divisas y no me parece facil hacerlo en un día como pretende. Es prácticamente imposible lo que pretende.


----------



## mpbk (25 Oct 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Ni con 100:1. Yo opero con 500:1 en divisas y no me parece facil hacerlo en un día como pretende. Es prácticamente imposible lo que pretende.



yo llevo muchos años en bolsa, y estas cantidades en un dia solo las gane a mediados de 2009 en un dia de esos que subió todo un 10% y no iba apalancado...

si hay un error, pues si tardas meses en recuperar, pues tardas meses..no querráis pareceros al triatleta ese, que perdió nosecuantos mil euros en un dia y los recuperó el siguiente.


----------



## queco (25 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> a mi me da pena (gurupeche:XX, porque no creo que lo hiciese con mala intención....
> 
> pasar de 1500 a 13000€, solo se hace con un apalancamiento 1:100 y estas cosas suelen acabar con la cuenta a 0. en su web tenia que poner que él no se hacia responsable de las consecuencias en las inversiones, que solo daba ideas y consejos.
> 
> lo de sps, ha sido algo que puede pasar...y ha pasado.



Con 1500 euros puedes entrar apalancado 1/100 por ejemplo con 10 lotes si quieres.
Eso te deja en grandes números, que cada pip son 100€.
Quiere decir que necesitas 120 pips para recuperar. 
El problema es que un retroceso de 5 pips te líquida la posición llegando a margin call.


----------



## InsiderFX (25 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> yo llevo muchos años en bolsa, y estas cantidades en un dia solo las gane a mediados de 2009 en un dia de esos que subió todo un 10% y no iba apalancado...
> 
> si hay un error, pues si tardas meses en recuperar, pues tardas meses..no querráis pareceros al triatleta ese, que perdió nosecuantos mil euros en un dia y los recuperó el siguiente.



Con un 10% de subida pasas de 1500 a 13000? Me parece una locura. Yo voy ultraapalancado pero controlo el riesgo y la exposición, no soy estúpido, ni me juego % elevados del capital como gurupeche, es nuevo en forex y se ha metido de cabeza sin pensar. Como tu llevo unks años en esto y si te quedas sin capital eres como un herrero sin martillo o un pintor sin manos, no vales para nada en este negocio. Para mi es una herramienta para hacer intradia y operaciones relampago, pero vamos, cualquiera que se precie con algo de experiencia en este negocio sabe que el apalancamiento multiplica tu riesgo y con ello tus perdidas y ganancias. 

Te enriqueces mas rapido o te arruinas antes, pero vamos intentar multiplicar x10 en un día es algo absolutamente imposible y mas si vas con presión, sin experiencia y sin método. Preveo drawdown 100% y foreros premium en guerra civil.


----------



## mpbk (25 Oct 2013)

queco dijo:


> Con 1500 euros puedes entrar apalancado 1/100 por ejemplo con 10 lotes si quieres.
> Eso te deja en grandes números, que cada pip son 100€.
> Quiere decir que necesitas 120 pips para recuperar.
> El problema es que un retroceso de 5 pips te líquida la posición llegando a margin call.



exacto, por eso he dicho que hay muchas posibilidades que estos 1500 le queden 0.


----------



## InsiderFX (25 Oct 2013)

Creo que con 100:1 y 1500 € puedes abrir 1,5 lotes, es decir 15$ el pip en EURUSD. Para abrir 10 lotes haria falta 1000:1 si no me equivoco queco


----------



## mpbk (25 Oct 2013)

pobre depeche, lo que fue y lo que ha quedado.......yo si fuese él, devolvia la pasta, cerraba el foro ese y habrá aprendido algo de la vida, que debe ser muy joven.


----------



## queco (25 Oct 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Creo que con 100:1 y 1500 € puedes abrir 1,5 lotes, es decir 15$ el pip en EURUSD. Para abrir 10 lotes haria falta 1000:1 si no me equivoco queco



Efectivamente. Fallo mio. En realidad necesita unos 1200 pips si entra con 1000 €. En margin se queda en 50. Contando que hoy ha habido valores que no se han movido ni100 entre máximo y minimo...te quedas lo justo para sacarte e imposible para llegar.
Ni haciendo scalping. No puedes controlar 8 o 10 valores haciendo scalping. En definitiva, que es imposible


----------



## creative (25 Oct 2013)

Yo siempre he considerado, que en bolsa hay que marcarse un limite sobre el patrimonio de cada uno, bajo mi punto de vista un 10% y nunca superar el 15%, sino pasa la que pasa, que se va de la manos, porque aunque seamos muy buenos, otros tienen mas poder que nosotros.

Yo no tengo ni idea cuanto dinero teneis pillados en CDR o en juego en otra acciones, pero cualquier dia te meten las manos fuertes una barrida de un 10% y te puede dejar tocado.


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Oct 2013)

No es por ser agorero.....pero se veía venir. Está fuera de control.


----------



## 1965 (25 Oct 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Yo aguanto, mas que nada porque ese dinero no me hace falta y para tenerlo en la cuenta naranja donde me dan una miseria prefiero dejarlo ahi. Puede que tarde en subir pero yo creo que acabara subiendo. Entre a 1.24 y recompre a 2.40 (gran cagada) la media la tengo en 1.70



Yo entré a 1,19 y luego compré con la subida y ahora las tengo a 1,66. Casi me arrepiento de no haber vendido el otro día a 1,6. Al nivel que está ahora, creo que me voy a olvidar de ellas y salvo que haga un crack, algún día recuperaré. Me parece que la semana que viene los chicharros van a causar mucho dolor.
Por cierto, creo que haríamos un bien a Depeche si dejamos de hablar de lo suyo. Yo creo que cada vez que lee comentarios en contra se vuelve más loco y hace cosas mas raras. Si está relajado yo creo que puede tener muchos aciertos, ero debe estar sometido a mucho stress y se le va.


----------



## creative (25 Oct 2013)

Dolor ???? Que te hace pensarlo.


----------



## 1965 (25 Oct 2013)

creative dijo:


> Dolor ???? Que te hace pensarlo.



Yo creo que esto está sobrecalentado y entre los bajos intereses de los depósitos y los calientavalores del día a día, en los chicharros ha entrado mucha gente que no sabemos de que va esto, y cualquier día van a pegar la espantada. Y se comenta que va ser pronto. Yo voy a ir recogiendo velas en todo lo que tenga en verde o pareado y en un par que pierdo algo esperaré un poco aún a riesgo de que se me vayan al suelo. Es lo que he ido captando leyendo distintos foros.


----------



## InsiderFX (28 Oct 2013)

Wow. Increible. Gurupeche ha degenerado hasta tal punto que se ha creado una cuenta fake para hacerse la pelota a si mismo y a la par apoyar que también ve a Codere alcista, que sus análisis coinciden con los de el, diciendo que Codere va a subir "un 39, 64% como minimo en 2 meses" y en no se cuanto tiempo subirá un "1150%" o algo así, hasta los 12 € decía. Eso sí, el supuesto usuario (que se ve que es depeche a kilometros, por estilo de expresión y forma de exponer el análisis bursatil: "subirá a 12.545 € en 2 sesiones", y la cuenta ds nuevecita) no dice nada de nada sobre los fundamentos de ese análisis, ni un grafico, ni una pequeña reseña sobre la empresa y su futuro a corto y medio plazo, nada. Si alguien del foro me lee, os pido que trateis con cariño vuestro capital, y penseis siempre por vosotros mismos y no las recomendaciones de alguien tan fantasma.


----------



## HisHoliness (28 Oct 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Wow. Increible. Gurupeche ha degenerado hasta tal punto que se ha creado una cuenta fake para hacerse la pelota a si mismo y a la par apoyar que también ve a Codere alcista, que sus análisis coinciden con los de el, diciendo que Codere va a subir "un 39, 64% como minimo en 2 meses" y en no se cuanto tiempo subirá un "1150%" o algo así, hasta los 12 € decía. Eso sí, el supuesto usuario (que se ve que es depeche a kilometros, por estilo de expresión y forma de exponer el análisis bursatil: "subirá a 12.545 € en 2 sesiones", y la cuenta ds nuevecita) no dice nada de nada sobre los fundamentos de ese análisis, ni un grafico, ni una pequeña reseña sobre la empresa y su futuro a corto y medio plazo, nada. Si alguien del foro me lee, os pido que trateis con cariño vuestro capital, y penseis siempre por vosotros mismos y no las recomendaciones de alguien tan fantasma.




Esto ya es de traca jojojojo


----------



## ane agurain (28 Oct 2013)

codere desde que salió el hermano del ministro de CEO está K.O.


----------



## mpbk (28 Oct 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Wow. Increible. Gurupeche ha degenerado hasta tal punto que se ha creado una cuenta fake para hacerse la pelota a si mismo y a la par apoyar que también ve a Codere alcista, que sus análisis coinciden con los de el, diciendo que Codere va a subir "un 39, 64% como minimo en 2 meses" y en no se cuanto tiempo subirá un "1150%" o algo así, hasta los 12 € decía. Eso sí, el supuesto usuario (que se ve que es depeche a kilometros, por estilo de expresión y forma de exponer el análisis bursatil: "subirá a 12.545 € en 2 sesiones", y la cuenta ds nuevecita) no dice nada de nada sobre los fundamentos de ese análisis, ni un grafico, ni una pequeña reseña sobre la empresa y su futuro a corto y medio plazo, nada. Si alguien del foro me lee, os pido que trateis con cariño vuestro capital, y penseis siempre por vosotros mismos y no las recomendaciones de alguien tan fantasma.



lo que se encuentra uno por el centro.....está obsesionado con codere, que lo fiche la compañia para vender titulos8:


----------



## Robopoli (28 Oct 2013)

Dije que no iba a hablar de depeche hace un par de días y así ha sido hasta hoy que he recibido un mensaje suyo que pego abajo. Ojo mi intención no es que le den más cera pero si alertar a la gente que está dentro sobre cómo se le está yendo la olla a este personaje. 
Mensaje pegado tal cual (Nótese que pongo X porque no quiero que aparezca el nombre del forero en cuestión):

_
*Hasta siempre traidor*
Te has equivocado conmigo,ya te he expulsado,vas a ver como mis clientes ganan lo que nunca puedes imaginar,tu te arruinarás.
Y verás como yo ganaré el concurso,ganaré el lamborghini, y todos los premios.
Al traicionarme a mi has traicionado a nuestro ser superior.
X y mis clientes van a ganar dinero como la espuma.
Dios te dará el castigo que mereces._

Creo que la razón del mensaje es porque o piensa que yo le estoy pasando pantallazos a InsiderFX para que comente la jugada en burbuja o porque siempre le he dicho las cosas claras cuando algo no me ha parecido bien (especialmente tema forex).

Creo que este chico ha perdido el norte completamente y que un nuevo grupito de dos o tres palmeros que tiene en su foro no le está beneficiando para nada. 
Yo por mi parte ni siquiera le voy a pedir los 90€. Los doy como una mala inversión en la que me he equivocado y punto cómo pasó con Codere.
Eso sí... espero que recupere la pasta que va palmando a mansalva en forex sobre todo por el bien de los foreros que le siguen hasta el infinito y más allá.
Nada.- Capítulo cerrado y espero ver a la gente del foro de depeche por aquí porque hay gente bastante maja que ya está viendo las orejas al lobo.
Saludos!


----------



## BlueLaser (28 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Dije que no iba a hablar de depeche hace un par de días y así ha sido hasta hoy que he recibido un mensaje suyo que pego abajo. Ojo mi intención no es que le den más cera pero si alertar a la gente que está dentro sobre cómo se le está yendo la olla a este personaje.
> Mensaje pegado tal cual (Nótese que pongo X porque no quiero que aparezca el nombre del forero en cuestión):
> 
> _
> ...



Ha enviado idéntico mensaje a otros varios, entre ellos yo mismo. Yo no me siento "traidor" a nada, pero allá él con su forma de pensar. El "mesianismo" es fuerte en él, y por desgracia eso es lo que le desequilibra y hace que un analista AT/AF muy bueno degenere en alguien "menos bueno". Anyway, como él mismo dice, el tiempo da y quita razones, asi que "a verlas venir". De él aprendí cosas buenas a tener en cuenta, y de la misma manera aprendí cosas malas a evitar, y por ambas cosas le estoy agradecido. Solo espero que recapacite y reajuste su equilibrio, sino me temo que tendrá errores en Fx que conllevarán pérdidas con apalancamiento, y aqui todos sabemos que significa perder con apalancamiento. No voy a entrar en una guerra de dimes y diretes ni seguir calentando la historia, pero al ver que el mensaje era idéntico no he podido evitar la tentación.


----------



## Robopoli (28 Oct 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Ha enviado idéntico mensaje a otros varios, entre ellos yo mismo. Yo no me siento "traidor" a nada, pero allá él con su forma de pensar. El "mesianismo" es fuerte en él, y por desgracia eso es lo que le desequilibra y hace que un analista AT/AF muy bueno degenere en alguien "menos bueno". Anyway, como él mismo dice, el tiempo da y quita razones, asi que "a verlas venir". De él aprendí cosas buenas a tener en cuenta, y de la misma manera aprendí cosas malas a evitar, y por ambas cosas le estoy agradecido. Solo espero que recapacite y reajuste su equilibrio, sino me temo que tendrá errores en Fx que conllevarán pérdidas con apalancamiento, y aqui todos sabemos que significa perder con apalancamiento. No voy a entrar en una guerra de dimes y diretes ni seguir calentando la historia, pero al ver que el mensaje era idéntico no he podido evitar la tentación.



Le acabo de mandar un mensaje porque después de pensarlo he dicho: voy a pedirle los 90€... A fin de cuentas no me los quería cobrar porque le eché una mano con algún tema pero insistí en pagarlo porque creía que era un profesional y está claro que no está yendo exactamente la cosa cómo imaginaba.

Atención a la respuesta del amigo:

_Te voy a demostrar que soy el mejor,voy a levantar los 3.000 euros de X hasta 10.000 hoy
Vete a pedir limosna al metro.
Esto no queda aqui,has incumplido una clausula de privacidad.
Mis abogados hablaran contigo traidor._

Creo que este chico está mal y no se da cuenta de la situación en la que está y de que tiene mucho que perder a las malas.
En fin... una lástima y mi primera lección de estas en internech y mira que llevo años...


----------



## mpbk (28 Oct 2013)

metedle el ultimo stop en minimos y a rezar

menudo culebrón el tema depeche....


----------



## Robopoli (28 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> metedle el ultimo stop en minimos y a rezar



A qué mínimos te refieres?? a 1,15??


----------



## ane agurain (28 Oct 2013)

Ya no creo que lo veamos mucho más arriba de 1,55


----------



## mpbk (28 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> A qué mínimos te refieres?? a 1,15??



1,42::

1.38 siguiente soporte, si se quiere dejar margen


----------



## A+++ (28 Oct 2013)

CODERE busca el doble suelo en 1,42€ debe superar 1,65€ para confirmarlo




CODERE busca el doble suelo en 1,42? debe superar 1,65? para confirmarlo por GESPROBOLSA 28/10/13


----------



## Violator (28 Oct 2013)

Robopoli, gracias por tus mensajes. Te honra tu sinceridad. Tu sí has demostrado ser un señor.

Respecto a los abogados y todo eso, no le des mas importancia, está delirando.

Lo bueno de esto es que el mercado le va a poner en su sitio (ruina).

Dicho esto, creo que deberíamos dejar de alimentar su ego pasando todos de él. Lo que le gusta es ser centro de atención.

P.D: Me ha encantado lo del ser superior, sólo le falta el embudo en la cabeza.


----------



## Duendek86 (28 Oct 2013)

A todo esto, 1.45 despues de tocar 1.44


----------



## Violator (28 Oct 2013)

El mensaje #95 puede ser uno de los owneds más salvajes de la década.

EURO/USD Forex - Page 5 - Otras inversiones (FOREX, NASDAQ..) - Rastreador Financiero

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Robopoli (28 Oct 2013)

Violator dijo:


> Robopoli, gracias por tus mensajes. Te honra tu sinceridad. Tu sí has demostrado ser un señor.
> 
> Respecto a los abogados y todo eso, no le des mas importancia, está delirando.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu comentario!
Nada.- Esperemos que Codere remonte pronto por el bien de todos los que entramos hasta la cocina con el valor y mientras tanto a seguir trabajando para sacar buenas rentabilidades es que de lo que va todo esto ::


----------



## BlueLaser (28 Oct 2013)

Violator dijo:


> El mensaje #95 puede ser uno de los owneds más salvajes de la década.
> 
> EURO/USD Forex - Page 5 - Otras inversiones (FOREX, NASDAQ..) - Rastreador Financiero
> 
> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



Leed aqui la mayor estupidez de mania persecutoria jamás leida:

"jejeje,lo que te he dicho en privado malcom,la he bajado hasta ahí,para que todos vean como te la voy a subir como la espuma.
Tu tranquilo,jejeje.
*Esto va a ir dedicado a los traidores multinick Robopoli y Bluelaser, o mpbk y InsiderFX,que son los mismos.
*Vais a ver como se sube una acción,para mi no hay nada imposible,vais a ver la mayor subida en forex de vuestra vida,supongo que ahora estarán criticandome y diciendo que les he expulsado y les he dicho que tendrán su merecido.
El tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio.
Mis clientes van a hacerse ricos,palabra de Depeche.
Y en codere voy a ir comprando unos paquetitos para subirla un poco."

Nunca he necesitado de la gilipollez de usar un multinick, y doy permiso a Calopez para que, si asi fuere, me expulse de burbuja de manera indefinida. Me decepciona leer estas cosas, porque dice muy poco de quien las escribe. Repitamos todos el mantra: "El tiempo da y quita razones". Nos vemos en unas semanas y a ver como va todo...


----------



## mpbk (28 Oct 2013)

Violator dijo:


> El mensaje #95 puede ser uno de los owneds más salvajes de la década.
> 
> EURO/USD Forex - Page 5 - Otras inversiones (FOREX, NASDAQ..) - Rastreador Financiero
> 
> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



:XX:...........surrealista


----------



## mfernama (28 Oct 2013)

La verdad es que no salgo de mi asombro :8::8:

Flipando me hayo...


----------



## Robopoli (28 Oct 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Leed aqui la mayor estupidez de mania persecutoria jamás leida:
> 
> "jejeje,lo que te he dicho en privado malcom,la he bajado hasta ahí,para que todos vean como te la voy a subir como la espuma.
> Tu tranquilo,jejeje.
> ...



Lo que no me ha quedado claro es si soy mpbk o InsiderFx :XX::XX::XX:
Nada. 
Dejémosle tranquilo que ya tiene bastante el hombre con lo suyo :XX::XX::XX:

---------- Post added 28-oct-2013 at 11:26 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> :XX:...........surrealista



Jajajajaja... hola mi alter-ego :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Violator (28 Oct 2013)

La pena es que se está llevando por delante a gente que no sabe ni interpretar el balance de su cuenta.

Margin call en 3,2,1...


----------



## InsiderFX (28 Oct 2013)

Os pido disculpas por el hecho de que os haya echado por mis capturas del foro. Mi intención era dar a conocer los delirios y mentiras de este personaje.

Tengo muchas más capturas donde le he cazado mintiendo descaradamente, no hay mas que ver hoy en el foro público donde un forero paso de 309 € a 50 € por una cagada de depeche (mas que cagada, son sus habilidades normales) y este tan pancho le contesta que se la ha bajado aposta para "subirsela como la espuma" hay que tenerlos gordos para mentir tan descaradamente.

Os pido disculpas si os he jodido, y lo siento por los que le hayais seguido y palmado pasta en lo de ironfx.


----------



## HisHoliness (28 Oct 2013)

P"alabra de depeche" mecaguenlaputa sólo le falta pedir que cada forero le bese un anillo.

Jojojojojojo acabo de leer lo del aguililla que cre que ha ganado91 pavos cuando en realidad es su saldo!


Madre mía! Esto es para denunciarlo.


----------



## InsiderFX (28 Oct 2013)

Violator dijo:


> La pena es que se está llevando por delante a gente que no sabe ni interpretar el balance de su cuenta.
> 
> Margin call en 3,2,1...



El cpsaez ese es colega suyo, es el webmaster. Se esta haciendo el loco para engañar a los pardillos. Le han cazado en 0, un forero ya le ha preguntado viendo q algo no cuadraba.


----------



## Robopoli (28 Oct 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Os pido disculpas por el hecho de que os haya echado por mis capturas del foro. Mi intención era dar a conocer los delirios y mentiras de este personaje.
> 
> Tengo muchas más capturas donde le he cazado mintiendo descaradamente, no hay mas que ver hoy en el foro público donde un forero paso de 309 € a 50 € por una cagada de depeche (mas que cagada, son sus habilidades normales) y este tan pancho le contesta que se la ha bajado aposta para "subirsela como la espuma" hay que tenerlos gordos para mentir tan descaradamente.
> 
> Os pido disculpas si os he jodido, y lo siento por los que le hayais seguido y palmado pasta en lo de ironfx.



No problem. Al final, si alguien se da cuenta de en la que se está metiendo y sale a tiempo por todo este lío me doy por satisfecho.
Yo ya desde que dijo eso de demosnos las manos y cantemos el kumbaya para que suba Codere , lo sigo desde muuuuucha distancia y eso es lo que ha hecho que reaccionara así. 
Ná... una anécdota que contaré a mis nietos... jajajajajaaja


----------



## HisHoliness (28 Oct 2013)

Sinceramente creo que un recopila torio de lo que ha pasado con depeche debería colgar se en un hilo con chincheta para que los futuros "inversores dispuestos a forrarse" no piquen de nuevo.


----------



## mpbk (28 Oct 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Leed aqui la mayor estupidez de mania persecutoria jamás leida:
> 
> "jejeje,lo que te he dicho en privado malcom,la he bajado hasta ahí,para que todos vean como te la voy a subir como la espuma.
> Tu tranquilo,jejeje.
> ...



jajaj tio a mi no me compares con depeche que no tengo nada que ver..


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> :XX:...........surrealista




Pero que coño ??? Si 92 pavos es lo que le queda en la cuenta y no lo que ha ganado :8:


----------



## Robopoli (28 Oct 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pero que coño ??? Si 92 pavos es lo que le queda en la cuenta y no lo que ha ganado :8:



ayayayayayaya que me da!!! :XX::XX::XX::XX:
Y el otro palmero diciendo que qué crack!!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## RuiKi84 (28 Oct 2013)

Este culebron esta dando para mucho, dejando de lado opiniones personales, espero por el bien y la salud mental de esta gente, que puedan salir vivos del lío que se han metido 
gurupeche, ya no es el mismo de antes


----------



## InsiderFX (28 Oct 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pero que coño ??? Si 92 pavos es lo que le queda en la cuenta y no lo que ha ganado :8:



Insisto, el cpsaez es coleguilla de depeche, ha montado con él el foro, si está mintiendo tan descaradamente a saber con que intención....

Empieza a estar claro que esto es una estafa, tal como dije hace 2 semanas, deberíamos enviarlo a la CNMV para que lo chapen por ser un chiringuito financiero.

Además he hecho un whois al dominio www.rastreadorfinanciero.com y esta registrado con una empresa de esas para hacer registros anónimos, típico de dominios para cosas ilegales, estafas, etc. No digo nada...


----------



## palladio (28 Oct 2013)

nos reimos pero no tiene gracia, como siga esto así va a hacer perder cantidades considerables a mucha gente. Entre las pérdidas del 50 de sps y estas cantidades de forex ya van unos cuantos miles de euros, tiene pinta de acabar muy mal


----------



## mpbk (28 Oct 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pero que coño ??? Si 92 pavos es lo que le queda en la cuenta y no lo que ha ganado :8:



es tan surealista que he tenido que pensar 1 minuto para entenderlo:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: ha palmao 1500eur y dice e ganao 92

---------- Post added 28-oct-2013 at 11:54 ----------




InsiderFX dijo:


> Insisto, el cpsaez es coleguilla de depeche, ha montado con él el foro, si está mintiendo tan descaradamente a saber con que intención....
> 
> Empieza a estar claro que esto es una estafa, tal como dije hace 2 semanas, deberíamos enviarlo a la CNMV para que lo chapen por ser un chiringuito financiero.
> 
> Además he hecho un whois al dominio www.rastreadorfinanciero.com y esta registrado con una empresa de esas para hacer registros anónimos, típico de dominios para cosas ilegales, estafas, etc. No digo nada...



yo también creo que es una estafa.......es que se lo toman a cachondeo.

y eso que se han currao la web...


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Oct 2013)

Hay algo que no me cuadra. Si uno trama un plan para llevar a cabo un timo, hay que presuponerle cierta sangre fria e inteligencia. Eso no cuadra con los mensajes mesiánicos y exaltados de Depeche a los que nadie en su sano juicio daría crédito. Joer, es que una sola frase del tipo que suelta en cada mensaje debería hacer saltar todas las alarmas de cualquiera.

Pero por otra parte, no entiendo que alguien que hace tan solo unas semanas escribía mensajes cuanto menos coherentes y que no atufaban a delirios de un enfermo mental, de repente pierda la cabeza de esa forma. 

No entiendo nada. Eso sí, está siendo de lo más entretenido.


----------



## Robopoli (28 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> es tan surealista que he tenido que pensar 1 minuto para entenderlo:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: ha palmao 1500eur y dice e ganao 92
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-oct-2013 at 11:54 ----------
> 
> ...



Pero si no hay web!!!! La han chapauuu!!! ::::::
Sabes cual es la putada?? Que creo que cpsaez es un tío legal y se va a ver implicado en toda esta mierda por hacer un favor a este hombre o por los 4 duros que le esté dando (después de ver lo de Forex seguramente haya perdido ya más de lo que ha ganado).
Yo si estuviera dentro del rollo forex haría la prueba de sacar algo de pasta.. no vaya a ser que encima les pongan pegas por sacar lo poco que les quede.

---------- Post added 28-oct-2013 at 12:02 ----------




JohnDoe dijo:


> Hay algo que no me cuadra. Si uno trama un plan para llevar a cabo un timo, hay que presuponerle cierta sangre fria e inteligencia. Eso no cuadra con los mensajes mesiánicos y exaltados de Depeche a los que nadie en su sano juicio daría crédito. Joer, es que una sola frase del tipo que suelta en cada mensaje debería hacer saltar todas las alarmas de cualquiera.
> 
> Pero por otra parte, no entiendo que alguien que hace tan solo unas semanas escribía mensajes cuanto menos coherentes y que no atufaban a delirios de un enfermo mental, de repente pierda la cabeza de esa forma.
> 
> No entiendo nada. Eso sí, está siendo de lo más entretenido.



Igual pienso yo. Creo que se le ha ido la cabeza con todo esto. Es posible que haya hecho algo de pasta con esto (calcula unos 200 usuarios aprox. por 90€ limpios .- ajem!) más lo que se esté llevando del broker ese y no haya sabido gestionarlo bien emocionalmente.


----------



## RuiKi84 (28 Oct 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Insisto, el cpsaez es coleguilla de depeche, ha montado con él el foro, si está mintiendo tan descaradamente a saber con que intención....
> 
> Empieza a estar claro que esto es una estafa, tal como dije hace 2 semanas, deberíamos enviarlo a la CNMV para que lo chapen por ser un chiringuito financiero.
> 
> Además he hecho un whois al dominio www.rastreadorfinanciero.com y esta registrado con una empresa de esas para hacer registros anónimos, típico de dominios para cosas ilegales, estafas, etc. No digo nada...



No se quien le estará asesorando, desde luego si sabe tanto y es tan bueno, porque cojones no lo demuestra primero con su dinero y cuando sea millonario que vuelva con una cuenta auditada.
Se gano la confianza de la gente y la mía con varios aciertos, y ahora eso parece una secta en la que si discrepas terminas expulsado y repudiado.


----------



## mpbk (28 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pero si no hay web!!!! La han chapauuu!!! ::::::
> Sabes cual es la putada?? Que creo que cpsaez es un tío legal y se va a ver implicado en toda esta mierda por hacer un favor a este hombre o por los 4 duros que le esté dando (después de ver lo de Forex seguramente haya perdido ya más de lo que ha ganado).
> Yo si estuviera dentro del rollo forex haría la prueba de sacar algo de pasta.. no vaya a ser que encima les pongan pegas por sacar lo poco que les quede.
> 
> ...



200? joer..

el forex es lo ultimo ultimo.....y muchos no llegamos, me incluyo yo.


----------



## mfernama (28 Oct 2013)

Ni de coña llegaría a 200, tenía 137 regristrados, y no todos se hicieron premium, yo mismo tengo dos nicks allí, y ni uno premium.

La verdad es que pensaba haberlo visto todo y veo que no he visto ni la puntita de todos los trileros que rodean al mundo de la bolsa...

---------- Post added 28-oct-2013 at 12:13 ----------

Lo del Admin va ha quedarse pequeño...


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Oct 2013)

JohnDoe dijo:


> Hay algo que no me cuadra. Si uno trama un plan para llevar a cabo un timo, hay que presuponerle cierta sangre fria e inteligencia. Eso no cuadra con los mensajes mesiánicos y exaltados de Depeche a los que nadie en su sano juicio daría crédito. Joer, es que una sola frase del tipo que suelta en cada mensaje debería hacer saltar todas las alarmas de cualquiera.
> 
> Pero por otra parte, no entiendo que alguien que hace tan solo unas semanas escribía mensajes cuanto menos coherentes y que no atufaban a delirios de un enfermo mental, de repente pierda la cabeza de esa forma.
> 
> No entiendo nada. Eso sí, está siendo de lo más entretenido.





Yo ya dije mas atras que tenia pinta de que alguien le habia robado la cuenta y estaba hablando en su nombre porque parecia otra persona si la comparamos con unos meses atras y lo que ponia por aqui y otros hilos de burbuja. En fin... una vez mas la realidad supera la ficcion...


----------



## Robopoli (28 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Ni de coña llegaría a 200, tenía 137 regristrados, y no todos se hicieron premium, yo mismo tengo dos nicks allí, y ni uno premium.
> 
> La verdad es que pensaba haberlo visto todo y veo que no he visto ni la puntita de todos los trileros que rodean al mundo de la bolsa...
> 
> ...



Tienes razón. Es posible que sean menos y hay que descontar los que salieron por piernas hace un par de semanas cuando empezaron los delirios del positivismo y a los que sí devolvió el dinero. 
Pero vamos, peor todavía, ahora si que no entiendo esa forma de quemarse a lo bonzo y jugársela por 4 perras.


----------



## mpbk (28 Oct 2013)

joder yo dije en este foro que el ibex seguiria subiendo en vertical.......y la clavé.

al final la desconfianza será maxima.


----------



## Thaiel (28 Oct 2013)

La devolución de la pasta era y es con la condición de darse de alta en IronFX


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Oct 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Yo ya dije mas atras que tenia pinta de que alguien le habia robado la cuenta y estaba hablando en su nombre porque parecia otra persona si la comparamos con unos meses atras y lo que ponia por aqui y otros hilos de burbuja. En fin... una vez mas la realidad supera la ficcion...



Dudo que le hayan robado la cuenta. Ya en este mismo hilo en mensajes antiguos se puede detectar una lenta transición a la locura que ahora está desatada, y también hay detalles estilísticos que se mantienen, como esa manía de no poner espacios tras las comas, que hacen pensar que se trata de la misma persona.

Pero bueno, tampoco lo descarto. Aunque esa teoría tenga sus problemas, tampoco encuentro otra que no los tenga.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 Oct 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> joder yo dije en este foro que el ibex seguiria subiendo en vertical.......y la clavé.




Ya sabes lo que dicen de un reloj parado... clava la hora dos veces al dia. Lo que hay que contar es tambien las veces que no la clava.


----------



## Robopoli (28 Oct 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Ya sabes lo que dicen de un reloj parado... clava la hora dos veces al dia. Lo que hay que contar es tambien las veces que no la clava.



Jajajajaja esta me la apunto. Muy buena ::


----------



## A+++ (28 Oct 2013)

Thaiel dijo:


> La devolución de la pasta era y es con la condición de darse de alta en IronFX



:no: La devolución de la pasta ERA si ser de IronFox ...AHORA no lo sé ...

Doy fé


----------



## Robopoli (28 Oct 2013)

lachura dijo:


> :no: La devolución de la pasta ERA si ser de IronFox ...AHORA no lo sé ...
> 
> Doy fé



Yo doy fe de que no la devuelve 
Espero que tome un buen par de copazos con mis 90€ ::


----------



## decloban (28 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo doy fe de que no la devuelve
> Espero que tome un buen par de copazos con mis 90€ ::



A mi me devolvió 180€, 90€ de mas para que no dijese que había perdido nada y recuerdo que publico en el foro que quien quisiese ir como yo le daba también 90€ de mas.


----------



## mpbk (28 Oct 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Ya sabes lo que dicen de un reloj parado... clava la hora dos veces al dia. Lo que hay que contar es tambien las veces que no la clava.



+60% de bankia

mientras se acerte...a disfrutar


----------



## Thaiel (28 Oct 2013)

decloban dijo:


> A mi me devolvió 180€, 90€ de mas para que no dijese que había perdido nada y recuerdo que publico en el foro que quien quisiese ir como yo le daba también 90€ de mas.



Es coña, no? :8:


----------



## A+++ (28 Oct 2013)

Pues si ! yo le dije que con 90euros era suficiente , gracias ! 

pero qué coño ! le tenia que a ver dicho que venga jajaja


----------



## Robopoli (28 Oct 2013)

decloban dijo:


> A mi me devolvió 180€, 90€ de mas para que no dijese que había perdido nada y recuerdo que publico en el foro que quien quisiese ir como yo le daba también 90€ de mas.



Cierto!!! Lo había olvidado!!! Eres tu el que tiene mis 90€!!! 
Pues tomate tu las copas a mí salud


----------



## decloban (28 Oct 2013)

Thaiel dijo:


> Es coña, no? :8:



No, ya lo comente en su día. Le pedí que me devolviese el dinero, se reboto y me hizo una transferencia de 180€.

Y recuerdo que en su foro comento que quien quisiese seguir mis pasos que lo comentases que también le devolvía 180€. Luego ya no se mas porque borro mi cuenta en su foro.


----------



## mpbk (28 Oct 2013)

Thaiel dijo:


> Es coña, no? :8:



surrealismo again...................

esto es como lo de madoff...que ganan los primeros y los últimos se quedan sin nada.


----------



## decloban (28 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Cierto!!! Lo había olvidado!!! Eres tu el que tiene mis 90€!!!
> Pues tomate tu las copas a mí salud



:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Lo cierto es que al principio pensé en devolverle los 90€ de mas pero luego pense, que coño si se ha calentado se siente ahora son mios y al menos tengo para pagar las comisiones de mis CDR.


----------



## JohnDoe (28 Oct 2013)

> Es su saldo,unos 50 euros,voy a hacer lo imposible para otros,levantarle esos 50 euros y hacerle rico.



Parece que admite que de los 1500 euros esos ha perdido más de 1400. Pero ahora va a hacer lo imposible y hacerle rico a partir de solo esos 50 euros. 

Con 1500 para empezar no pudo pero con 50 sí? Increible.


----------



## Norske (28 Oct 2013)

JohnDoe dijo:


> Parece que admite que de los 1500 euros esos ha perdido más de 1400. Pero ahora va a hacer lo imposible y hacerle rico a partir de solo esos 50 euros.
> 
> Con 1500 para empezar no pudo pero con 50 sí? Increible.



Bah, sólo tiene que sacarle un 3000% para recuperar lo perdido...


----------



## mpbk (28 Oct 2013)

JohnDoe dijo:


> Parece que admite que de los 1500 euros esos ha perdido más de 1400. Pero ahora va a hacer lo imposible y hacerle rico a partir de solo esos 50 euros.
> 
> Con 1500 para empezar no pudo pero con 50 sí? Increible.



y con un margin de 0.3.........ya me contará como lo hará..

al final va a ser un culebrón como lo de grecia, urdangarin o barcenas.


----------



## Robopoli (28 Oct 2013)

La verdad que ya está empezando a ser dramático el tema.
Una pena por los compañeros de fatigas pero creo que después de hoy pocas cuentas va a abrir. 
Por cierto dicen que va pidiendo los passwords a la peña para operar. 
Sólo faltaba que arramplara con las cuentas corrientes con órdenes de ingreso...


----------



## Topongo (28 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> La verdad que ya está empezando a ser dramático el tema.
> Una pena por los compañeros de fatigas pero creo que después de hoy pocas cuentas va a abrir.
> Por cierto dicen que va pidiendo los passwords a la peña para operar.
> Sólo faltaba que arramplara con las cuentas corrientes con órdenes de ingreso...



Acojonante


----------



## Tonto Simon (28 Oct 2013)

No busquéis responsabilidad en depeche. Buscadla en vosotros mismos, sois los únicos culpables.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Oct 2013)

Hace tiempo lei un caso de una firma chiringuitera. El modus vivendi era la de apostar a la contra en el mercado de futuros contra sus propios clientes, en este caso la firma demostraba su buen olfato porque si presumian que el futuro del dji bajaria, con la cartera de sus clientes compraban al limite de las garantias, mientras que con una cuenta suya pero fuera de la sociedad se ponian cortos. 

En este caso las ganacias eran el 80% del capital de sus clientes, a los cuales incluso llegaron a engañar no una sino varias veces, amen de ir renovando pardillos ya que estamos hablando de hace algun que otro año y la red no estaba tan extendida como hoy en dia.


----------



## HisHoliness (28 Oct 2013)

Mirar no le han robado la cuenta no nada, la verdad e que desde antes de montar su foro ya le desbordaba la prepotencia y la locura, yo acierto poco pero la verdad es que lo calé....debo ser un gurú también....


----------



## mfernama (28 Oct 2013)

La verdad es que flipo en colores con este tema de Depeche, pero tampoco creo que a lo del FOREX se haya apuntado mucha gente, porque ya se veía demasiado el percal...

Y yo creo que no es un timador, llevaba mucho tiempo en el FORO, pero que le ocurre algo es un hecho irrefutable.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (28 Oct 2013)

JohnDoe dijo:


> Hay algo que no me cuadra. Si uno trama un plan para llevar a cabo un timo, hay que presuponerle cierta sangre fria e inteligencia. Eso no cuadra con los mensajes mesiánicos y exaltados de Depeche a los que nadie en su sano juicio daría crédito. Joer, es que una sola frase del tipo que suelta en cada mensaje debería hacer saltar todas las alarmas de cualquiera.
> 
> Pero por otra parte, no entiendo que alguien que hace tan solo unas semanas escribía mensajes cuanto menos coherentes y que no atufaban a delirios de un enfermo mental, de repente pierda la cabeza de esa forma.
> 
> No entiendo nada. Eso sí, está siendo de lo más entretenido.



Yo no creo que sea una estafa, como dije, en sus últimos mensajes por aquí ya se veía que reaccionaba muy exageradamente a las críticas, sinceramente creo que es un tío inteligente pero con algún trastorno bipolar, y a medida que ha aumentado la presión y las críticas se le ha disparado algún brote. Las referencias religiosas, la manía persecutoria a traidores y la euforia por sus "poderes" lo dice todo. Nada que ver con el Depeche "estable" que corría por aquí hace un par de meses. No creo que sea una estafa, es peor.


----------



## garpie (28 Oct 2013)

¿Esto no es cierto, verdad?


----------



## mpbk (28 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> La verdad que ya está empezando a ser dramático el tema.
> Una pena por los compañeros de fatigas pero creo que después de hoy pocas cuentas va a abrir.
> *Por cierto dicen que va pidiendo los passwords a la peña para operar. *
> Sólo faltaba que arramplara con las cuentas corrientes con órdenes de ingreso...



:XX::XX:menudo destroyer

a pulir cuentaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas


----------



## InsiderFX (28 Oct 2013)

Por favor que alguien me diga que operaciones va haciendo.

Para hacer las contrarias.


----------



## jamacuko (28 Oct 2013)

Dios mio..el foro del Depeche nose si llegara hasta mañana vivo, la última del colega, explicando el por qué de aquel que tiene 50 de saldo en la cuenta:

Depeche: Si,lo hice todo a proposito,ahora todo el mundo va a querer que sea su broker,tengo clientes ya de todo el mundo,mirad mi facebook de rastreador financiero.
Y lo mejor de todo es que a los de burbuja les voy a quitar las risas de golpe.
Van a pagar por todo lo que han dicho sobre mi,contrataré el mejor abogado.


Me cueste lo que cueste el abogado,pero estos van a pagar por todo lo que me han desprestigiado.

---------- Post added 28-oct-2013 at 14:28 ----------

Y yo con 1000 pavillos pillados en Codere por este mindugi, joder ya me vale


----------



## HisHoliness (28 Oct 2013)

jamacuko dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Me cueste lo que cueste el abogado,pero estos van a pagar por todo lo que me han desprestigiado.



Al abogado le va a pagar el operaciones forex tambien, para que se forre.


----------



## NaNDeTe (28 Oct 2013)

Soy el unico al que le parece que este hombre solo repite lo que lee en otros foros o en chicharros.info?


----------



## Duendek86 (28 Oct 2013)

Bueno, hoy me he despedido en el foro de Depeche no por su falta de acierto en las ultimas semanas sino porque no me gusta el cariz que esta tomando su foro. Da la sensacion de estar jugando con el dinero de los demas sin un ápice de responsabilidad o profesionalidad. No digo que lo este haciendo, digo que me lo parece a mi, que hay diferencia. 
Me da pena porque eramos muchos con inversiones similares y compartiendo penas y alegrias (mas penas que otra cosa ultimamente, todo hay que decirlo).
Eso si, aunque me ha ofrecido los 90 euros no le ha faltado tiempo para borrar mi cuenta aunque no hubiera roto ninguna norma, pero bueno, no soy el primero.

He de decir que continuo con mi saco de coderes, de hecho no creo que haya sido mala inversion, sino mal operado por mi parte al no haber vendido a tiempo, de modo que ahi seguimos, esperando un cambio en la direccion del viento.

Por si quereis leer mi despedida 
Me despido compañeros - Hablemos de otras cosas - Rastreador Financiero


----------



## NaNDeTe (28 Oct 2013)

Bueno, Codere si sobrevive a la crisis, dentro de unos años estoy seguro que pasara de los 5€ (como la mayoria de chicharros que sobrevivan). Pero es algo que puede tardar 5 años facilmente en suceder. Si cumplimos la norma de no meter mas del 3% en chicharros, tampoco es para ponerse a llorar.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (28 Oct 2013)

jose82 dijo:


> Como ha quedado la cosa entonces que tampoco me entero, son beneficios o el saldo actual?





depeche dijo:


> Es su saldo,unos 50 euros,voy a hacer lo imposible para otros,levantarle esos 50 euros y hacerle rico.
> Está todo controlado,quiero demostraros de lo que soy capaz.
> jajajaJ,HE DESPLUMADO AL PETRODOLAR,LA LIBRA BAJANDO A PLOMO Y YO FORRANDOME,Y MIS CLIENTES TAMBIEN SE VAN A FORRAR.





 kitos84 dijo:


> Estas de coña no?
> Estoy flipando y me están empezando a tocar...
> Ese es el saldo que te queda de los 1000 que metuste mas los 500 del bono.
> Estamos tontos o que?
> ...





paco44 dijo:


> Si, yo tambien estoy flipando. Primero paso contigo y ahora con el. Y eso que cpsaez es colega de depeche... madre mía





moisty74 dijo:


> ¿Se ha bajado la cuenta a propósito?
> 
> Hacia mucho que no leía algo con tan poco sentido.





depeche dijo:


> Si,lo hice todo a proposito,ahora todo el mundo va a querer que sea su broker,tengo clientes ya de todo el mundo,mirad mi facebook de rastreador financiero.
> Y lo mejor de todo es que a los de burbuja les voy a quitar las risas de golpe.
> Van a pagar por todo lo que han dicho sobre mi,contrataré el mejor abogado.
> 
> Me cueste lo que cueste el abogado,pero estos van a pagar por todo lo que me han desprestigiado.





paco44 dijo:


> Y porque en lugar de bajar la cuenta de 1500 a 50 no la has pasado de 1500 a (1500/50=30) 45.000? Pregunto, por que el trabajo es el mismo, un 3000%





depeche dijo:


> Porque quería que los de burbuja se rieran de mi y dijeran todo lo que han dicho,ahora me reiré yo en los tribunales.





jose82 dijo:


> A ver si es verda y les dejas planchaos, pk joder estan pegandote unas puñaladas k ya les vale con el temita, se parten la caja los h*d*p





paco44 dijo:


> Osea que has arruinado un par de cuentas para que se rieran de ti? Macho lo estas diciendo en serio???





depeche dijo:


> Se lo voy a recuperar.
> Esto quedará para la historia, el broker que consiguió convertir 50 euros en ......



Auguro que próximamente expulsará a paco44 y kitos84, demasiado sinceros y poco crédulos. Tampoco me extrañaría que si hoy no consigue multiplicar los 50€ del saldo, cierre el foro público para dejar de exponer sus vergüenzas. Y alucino con jose82, los están desplumando en la cara y encima critica a los que lo denuncian, supongo no hay nada como querer creer.


----------



## Robopoli (28 Oct 2013)

Yo no se... a mí ya me da vergüenza ajena, propia y mediopensionista.
Y todavía le queda algún palmero al tío... es de alucinar.


----------



## InsiderFX (28 Oct 2013)

Es un sinvergüenza y un mentiroso. Ha arruinado a un par y aun tiene huevos a decir que les va a hacer ricos, que es un profesional, y que quien rie último rie mejor. Que cruz de tio. Ya se aviso, pero bueno a veces la confianza y la codicia juegan malas pasadas, lo siento por los afectados.


----------



## HisHoliness (28 Oct 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Auguro que próximamente expulsará a paco44 y kitos84, demasiado sinceros y poco crédulos. Tampoco me extrañaría que si hoy no consigue multiplicar los 50€ del saldo, cierre el foro público para dejar de exponer sus vergüenzas. Y alucino con jose82, los están desplumando en la cara y encima critica a los que lo denuncian, supongo no hay nada como querer creer.


----------



## venecia (28 Oct 2013)

como veis solaria ¿¿¿ puse orden a .795 ver si entra......


----------



## Duendek86 (28 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> como veis solaria ¿¿¿ puse orden a .795 ver si entra......



Ahi estoy yo mirando la grafica a ver donde echo la caña. Parece que no va a bajar mucho mas no¿?


----------



## decloban (28 Oct 2013)

Por fundamentales sigue igual la empresa, ¿no?


----------



## TONIMONTANA (28 Oct 2013)

Yo lo de los tribunales lo veo muy posible, pero por la que le van ha meter ha Depeche.

Madre mia yo pienso que le han abducido estos de IronFX de mala manera. Me recuerda ha Jack Nicholson en "Alguien voló sobre el nido del cuco"


----------



## Topongo (28 Oct 2013)

TONIMONTANA dijo:


> Yo lo de los tribunales lo veo muy posible, pero por la que le van ha meter ha Depeche.
> 
> Madre mia yo pienso que le han abducido estos de IronFX de mala manera. Me recuerda ha Jack Nicholson en "Alguien voló sobre el nido del cuco"



Lo que pasa es que estedes no tienen fe.
Con 50€ va a sacar 1500..., lo que no se es por que la gente no empezo con 50 euros.
Es todo una maniobra de despiste a los mercados para recuperar todo después.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (28 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


>



No te pillo. He hecho de Capitan Obvious?


----------



## Burbujilimo (28 Oct 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Yo no creo que sea una estafa, como dije, en sus últimos mensajes por aquí ya se veía que reaccionaba muy exageradamente a las críticas, sinceramente creo que es un tío inteligente pero con algún trastorno bipolar, y a medida que ha aumentado la presión y las críticas se le ha disparado algún brote. Las referencias religiosas, la manía persecutoria a traidores y la euforia por sus "poderes" lo dice todo. Nada que ver con el Depeche "estable" que corría por aquí hace un par de meses. No creo que sea una estafa, es peor.



Tiene un problema psiquiátrico de libro que acaba de dispararse (posiblemente sea bipolar como apuntas y esté en fase de subidón). Es una pena, porque en tiempos parecía bastante sensato, pero ahora se le ha ido la pinza de mala manera. Espero que la peña no haya depositado demasiada pasta en él, porque van a palmar hasta el último centimo y según el derivado con el que opere puede que hasta acaben en negativo y teniendo que poner más pasta.


----------



## HisHoliness (28 Oct 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> No te pillo. He hecho de Capitan Obvious?



No no jajajaja son facepalms por los quites que has puesto, que al quotear yo no se ven, sólo tu mensaje.

Son brutales.


----------



## venecia (28 Oct 2013)

se esta ablando mas del gurupeche que de urdangarin en su dia ajaaajajaj
el dinero nos vuelve avariciosos


----------



## TONIMONTANA (28 Oct 2013)

-Si esto se le va a tomar por culo, pienso que le ficharan en sálvame ya que levanta mas audiencia que la guarra de la Belén Estefan


----------



## NaNDeTe (28 Oct 2013)

BolsaCanaria .info | Codere tras el pullback olvidar


----------



## juan35 (28 Oct 2013)

Empezamos con un ingreso de *9001*. El 1 por tocar los eggs. En unas horas de tradeos y al parecer un fallo de novato y otros temas he llegado a bajar a *1600* o por ahí.
El viernes tras una maratoniana jornada y cientos de tradeos se llego a tocar los 5000...retrocediendo un poco al final, *4200*

Cuenta Forex En Directo - Hablemos de inversiones - Rastreador Financiero

*9000???????* no puede ser.........


----------



## Robopoli (28 Oct 2013)

Sobre Codere:
Levine on Wall Street: Good Goldman - Bloomberg


----------



## A+++ (28 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Sobre Codere:
> Levine on Wall Street: Good Goldman - Bloomberg




Robopoli , he leido la noticia ,pero no acierto muy bien a como interpretarla ???

Es bueno o malo ??

---------- Post added 28-oct-2013 at 17:27 ----------

Por cierto , creo que Depeche está remontando ...


----------



## Duendek86 (28 Oct 2013)

Hasta donde yo entiendo ni bueno ni malo, tan solo pone a la luz la triquiñuela comprar los bonos y luego pactar la financion tardia para que salten esos bonos. Es decir, los mismos que compraron los bonos forzaron que saltaran para poder cobrarlos.


----------



## venecia (28 Oct 2013)

si remonta mañana la caida sera mas fuerte....estoy por apuntarme con 90€ 
y borrarme a ver si los doblo en 7 dias jajajja


----------



## Robopoli (28 Oct 2013)

lachura dijo:


> Robopoli , he leido la noticia ,pero no acierto muy bien a como interpretarla ???
> 
> Es bueno o malo ??
> 
> ...



Es una noticia un poco antigua. Habla sobre todo de una maniobra contractual que utilizó 

Coincido con DuendeK y si... tiene unos días.


----------



## itaka (28 Oct 2013)

robopoli eres duendek ?


----------



## Robopoli (28 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> si remonta mañana la caida sera mas fuerte....estoy por apuntarme con 90€
> y borrarme a ver si los doblo en 7 dias jajajja



Pues yo que quieres que te diga... aunque luego el amigo se ponga insoportable me alegraré por el forero si le recupera la pasta o buena parte de ella. 
No me quiero ni imaginar el fin de semana que habrá pasado...

---------- Post added 28-oct-2013 at 18:10 ----------




itaka dijo:


> robopoli eres duendek ?



Ehhhhh no... creo que según el lider yo era mpbk o InsiderFx. 
Pero vamos... robopoli es robopoli, mononick y sin más historias.
No tengo tiempo ni ganas para andar haciendo el canelo cambiando de nick con no se que objetivo.
Saludos


----------



## Duendek86 (28 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pues yo que quieres que te diga... aunque luego el amigo se ponga insoportable me alegraré por el forero si le recupera la pasta o buena parte de ella.
> No me quiero ni imaginar el fin de semana que habrá pasado...
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-oct-2013 at 18:10 ----------
> ...



JAJAJAJA, Duendek86 esta mas que localizado, y si no mira mi firma, que me conocen unos cuantos de primera mano xD


----------



## itaka (28 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> JAJAJAJA, Duendek86 esta mas que localizado, y si no mira mi firma, que me conocen unos cuantos de primera mano xD



era para saludarte y a compartir contigo penuarias de nuestras coderes.

a ver si remonta ostias.


----------



## Duendek86 (28 Oct 2013)

itaka dijo:


> era para saludarte y a compartir contigo penuarias de nuestras coderes.
> 
> a ver si remonta ostias.



Esperemos que si, de todas formas mi relación con los chicharros esta llegando a su fin, en cuanto liquide las quabit (mas que probablemente mañana dependiendo del gap de entrada), las solaria (les doy un poco mas de margen, hasta que se acerquen a los 0.9) y mis coderes (a esas les dejo mas margen, tengo confianza en un tiron curioso, a ser posible con los resultados del dia 14) no creo que vuelva a pisarlos en bastante tiempo


----------



## Sebasesco (28 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Esperemos que si, de todas formas mi relación con los chicharros esta llegando a su fin, en cuanto liquide las quabit (mas que probablemente mañana dependiendo del gap de entrada), las solaria (les doy un poco mas de margen, hasta que se acerquen a los 0.9) y mis coderes (a esas les dejo mas margen, tengo confianza en un tiron curioso, a ser posible con los resultados del dia 14) no creo que vuelva a pisarlos en bastante tiempo




Joder!!!! Y lo que nos estamos riendo con la pasta que perdemos, que?,:XX:

---------- Post added 28-oct-2013 at 20:09 ----------

Porque Codere me está saliendo caro de cojones, pero me estoy partiendo la caja, vamos, vamos!!


----------



## Duendek86 (28 Oct 2013)

Sebasesco dijo:


> Joder!!!! Y lo que nos estamos riendo con la pasta que perdemos, que?,:XX:
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-oct-2013 at 20:09 ----------
> 
> Porque Codere me está saliendo caro de cojones, pero me estoy partiendo la caja, vamos, vamos!!



He de decir que Sebasesco invirtio en codere porque yo le hable de este hilo xDDDDDDD Ten amigos para esto


----------



## Nico (29 Oct 2013)

Estoy alucinado con lo que he visto. En un juego delirante y peligroso se tira con un apalancamiento tan bruto que, cuando acierta se suma pero, cada pérdida deja las cuentas al borde de la desaparición.

Ese esquema de inversión no tiene modo de ser exitoso en el largo plazo (ni en el corto tampoco) pero, como en la ruleta, si tienes la suerte que en la primera apuesta ganas, luego quedas con un resto a tu favor para aguantar las mano siguientes y cierta "fama" de que eres un ganador.

No creo que pasen de mañana todas las cuentas en cero.

También espero que la gente no pierda más dinero del que puede perder.

Una pena (y lo digo en serio, no hacía falta embromarle la vida a nadie).


----------



## co-2 (29 Oct 2013)

Enhorabuena por la buena vista del amigo Depeche:

Dos apuntes. Las alabanzas se tornarán en críticas porque el precio es una variáble dinámica y siempre hay gente que no sabe discernir niveles y circunstancias de precio. Depeche, ten muy en cuenta que quién lee esto puede ser su primera expeciencia de compra.

El segundo apunte os lo hago a modo global a aquellas personas que estais dando vuestros primeros pasos en bolsa. Olvidaos de los chicharros. Son una tentación y es una fase necesaria en esto de la iniciación en bolsa. Su escaso valor nominal y sus grandes subidas y bajadas da subidones como la heroína, pero hostxxx como panes cuando vienen mal dadas.

Sinceramente, y convendrán conmigo muchos iniciados, no hay ninguna necesidad de buscarse el pan con estos valores, teniendo una bolsa en 8000 puntos con unos blue chips con PER´S atractivos y rentabiliades por dividendo del 10%.

No intento convencer a nadie. El comentario va dirigido a los recién llegados a bolsa. No soy un gurú. Ni siquiera un profesional. Sólo muevo el dinero con cierta racionalidad y siempre siguiendo un método. Esto no me ha servido para hacerme millonario. Ni siquiera para ganar mucho dinero.... pero para lo que sí que me ha servido es para ganar dinero todos los años desde 1995 hasta hoy excepto un año.


----------



## venecia (29 Oct 2013)

dentro de solaria .78 me voy a pasear y ver como sube para el viernes espero tenera verde lexugita


----------



## Robopoli (29 Oct 2013)

co-2 dijo:


> Enhorabuena por la buena vista del amigo Depeche:
> 
> Dos apuntes. Las alabanzas se tornarán en críticas porque el precio es una variáble dinámica y siempre hay gente que no sabe discernir niveles y circunstancias de precio. Depeche, ten muy en cuenta que quién lee esto puede ser su primera expeciencia de compra.
> 
> ...



De lo más coherente que leído últimamente. 
Aún así creo que los chicharros son la travesía en el desierto que tenemos que pasar los que nos iniciamos en esto. Quién no haya sido tentado cuando ha visto subidas de un 10%, un 20% o un 30% en un día que tire la primera piedra ::
Yo por mi parte me he dado cuenta de que me he sobreexpuesto a este tipo de valores en los que seguiré invirtiendo pero en mucha menor medida. 
En el momento que pueda plegaré velas en algunas joyitas que tengo abiertas (véase Codere, Prisa, Biosearch...) o esperaré a que terminen de petar mientras que en paralelo voy invirtiendo de una forma un poco más inteligente (o eso espero).
Al final de la ecuación espero que esto me haya servido para entender este mundillo un poco mejor y que en el largo plazo salga beneficiado.
Saludos

---------- Post added 29-oct-2013 at 09:24 ----------

Por cierto Codere sigue más tiesa que la mojama


----------



## Duendek86 (29 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> De lo más coherente que leído últimamente.
> Aún así creo que los chicharros son la travesía en el desierto que tenemos que pasar los que nos iniciamos en esto. Quién no haya sido tentado cuando ha visto subidas de un 10%, un 20% o un 30% en un día que tire la primera piedra ::
> Yo por mi parte me he dado cuenta de que me he sobreexpuesto a este tipo de valores en los que seguiré invirtiendo pero en mucha menor medida.
> En el momento que pueda plegaré velas en algunas joyitas que tengo abiertas (véase Codere, Prisa, Biosearch...) o esperaré a que terminen de petar mientras que en paralelo voy invirtiendo de una forma un poco más inteligente (o eso espero).
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, por lo pronto stops loss generalizados siempre, de hecho acaban de saltarme en solaria y quabit... que si, luego parece que recuperan pero bueno, no me pillan en otra como la de ayer en quabit cuando perdi mi 13% de beneficio en media hora.

---------- Post added 29-oct-2013 at 10:10 ----------

Nuestras coderes a 1.43.... me da que poco a poco goteando llegara hasta el 1.1x de partida.

Lo unico que nos puede salvar aqui son unos resultados decentes, al menos en el corto plazo creo yo.


----------



## Robopoli (29 Oct 2013)

No pinta nada bien el día. De todas formas hoy y ayer son días de masacre chicharril. En el foro de ibex comentaron la semana pasada que estoy iba a pasar pero no estuve rápido o no les quise hacer caso. 
Ahora aguantar con el cuchillo entre los dientes :´(


----------



## palladio (29 Oct 2013)

1,40
vaya desastre
me voy a acordar toda la vida del primer (y último) chicharro en el que meto el dinero


----------



## Robopoli (29 Oct 2013)

palladio dijo:


> 1,40
> vaya desastre
> me voy a acordar toda la vida del primer (y último) chicharro en el que meto el dinero



Pues sí... buena bajadita. No mas gorda que otras que está habiendo hoy en chicharrolandia pero si es bastante significativa.
Resignación o salida no hay más.


----------



## Duendek86 (29 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pues sí... buena bajadita. No mas gorda que otras que está habiendo hoy en chicharrolandia pero si es bastante significativa.
> Resignación o salida no hay más.



Yo estoy pensando en soltar el 30% por si se desploma, si sube por conjuncion astral me queda bastante dentro como para disfrutar la subida.


----------



## Robopoli (29 Oct 2013)

Yo he hecho de mi sangre fría y he puesto una orden de venta de más de un tercio un poco más arriba. A ver si suena la flauta. 
Pero vamos calma ante todo...

Vamos a morir todos!!!!!


----------



## BlueLaser (29 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo he hecho de mi sangre fría y he puesto una orden de venta de más de un tercio un poco más arriba. A ver si suena la flauta.
> Pero vamos calma ante todo...
> 
> Vamos a morir todos!!!!!



Pero si ya lo sabíamos todos: *Será en octubre*!!!


----------



## mpbk (29 Oct 2013)

al final va a ser más rentable ir a jugar a las tragaperras de codere.......literalmente.


----------



## Robopoli (29 Oct 2013)

Don't panic!! He instalado un dispositivo acme en mi teclado que será la solución a nuestras coderizaciones:


----------



## itaka (29 Oct 2013)

bueno he soltado parte importante de lo que llevaba de codere. 

lastima no a verlo soltado en otros momentos que había estado tentado, cuando estaba con bonitas plusvalias o a 1.60 cuando ya se olia la tragedia.

en fin, ya puede ponerse a 4 euros lo que he dejado dentro para poder recuperar algo.

suerte a los que seguis dentro


----------



## Robopoli (29 Oct 2013)

itaka dijo:


> bueno he soltado parte importante de lo que llevaba de codere.
> 
> lastima no a verlo soltado en otros momentos que había estado tentado, cuando estaba con bonitas plusvalias o a 1.60 cuando ya se olia la tragedia.
> 
> ...



Me he quitado como un tercio. 
Lo mismo que tú: Ojalá hubiera movido ficha mucho antes.


----------



## Duendek86 (29 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Me he quitado como un tercio.
> Lo mismo que tú: Ojalá hubiera movido ficha mucho antes.



Traidores!!!! hay que pensar en positivo xDDD al menos hasta que suba un pelin para soltar yo un poco sin demasiadas perdidas 

Quien la pillara de nuevo a 1.6 para soltar lastre...


----------



## Robopoli (29 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Traidores!!!! hay que pensar en positivo xDDD al menos hasta que suba un pelin para soltar yo un poco sin demasiadas perdidas
> 
> Quien la pillara de nuevo a 1.6 para soltar lastre...



Por el Más Grande que estoy siendo positivo pero para mí que voy en otra frecuencia!!!
Juntemos nuestras manos y corazones por nuestras Coderes o lo que queda de ellas.







Al final va a tener razón el "Elegido" y me voy a arruinar :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Geyperman (29 Oct 2013)

Estamos apañados)


----------



## Duendek86 (29 Oct 2013)

Geyperman dijo:


> Estamos apañados)



Estamos ya con el síndrome de Estocolmo disfrutando incluso en los malos momentos :: :: ::


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Al final va a tener razón el "Elegido" y me voy a arruinar :XX::XX::XX:



Como va "el elegido" por cierto? en su objetivo de arruinar las billeteras de los incautos en forex? el reto ese de bajarle a uno el balance a 50 pavos para convertirlos en millones?:XX::XX:


----------



## James Bond (29 Oct 2013)

Yo he vuelto a cargar a 1,41€


----------



## Geyperman (29 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Estamos ya con el síndrome de Estocolmo disfrutando incluso en los malos momentos :: :: ::



Yo ya no se si tengo daltonismo o algo porque nunca veo el verde, y cuando lo veo se vuelve rojo al instante:: (menos mal que al menos de Vértice he conseguido saltar pero con :::::


----------



## Robopoli (29 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Como va "el elegido" por cierto? en su objetivo de arruinar las billeteras de los incautos en forex? el reto ese de bajarle a uno el balance a 50 pavos para convertirlos en millones?:XX::XX:



Pues no se oye mucho ruido así que imagino que estará trabajando en ello. 
Me da a mí que lo del lamborghini este mes no va a poder ser...

---------- Post added 29-oct-2013 at 12:45 ----------




James Bond dijo:


> Yo he vuelto a cargar a 1,41€



Con dos pelotas! Di que sí!


----------



## Duendek86 (29 Oct 2013)

Otras 5k que entran ahora a 1.42, si es que de esta nos forramooooossss :: :: ::


----------



## espotipablo (29 Oct 2013)

Yo me he salido de prisas y coderes, con pérdidas pero salvando la ropa.
A río revuelto ganancia de pescadores, cuando yo soy un chiquillo con un palo afilado. Cuando el río baje a tope de nuevo...para adentro



Enviado por carta postal


----------



## James Bond (29 Oct 2013)

Tiene un buen soporte en 1,41€ si lo rompe pues nos vamos al 1,10-1,25€.

En principio y bajo mi punto de vista debería rebotar en los próximos días, veremos que pasa. Pero el 1,65€ no lo veo nada descabellado para esta semana::


----------



## Robopoli (29 Oct 2013)

Geyperman dijo:


> Yo ya no se si tengo daltonismo o algo porque nunca veo el verde, y cuando lo veo se vuelve rojo al instante:: (menos mal que al menos de Vértice he conseguido saltar pero con :::::



Vértice...otro great hit ::
Menos mal que no entré al valor de la semana que si no hacía triplete ::


----------



## Duendek86 (29 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Como va "el elegido" por cierto? en su objetivo de arruinar las billeteras de los incautos en forex? el reto ese de bajarle a uno el balance a 50 pavos para convertirlos en millones?:XX::XX:



Yo no tengo ni idea de Forex pero parece que arriesgando al máximo y con posibilidades todavía, veremos como sale al final.

Cuenta Forex En Directo - Page 3 - Hablemos de inversiones - Rastreador Financiero


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni idea de Forex pero parece que arriesgando al máximo y con posibilidades todavía, veremos como sale al final.
> 
> Cuenta Forex En Directo - Page 3 - Hablemos de inversiones - Rastreador Financiero



¿Tenía 1.000.000 usd apalancado?
:8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8:


----------



## Robopoli (29 Oct 2013)




----------



## Violator (29 Oct 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Tenía 1.000.000 usd apalancado?
> :8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8:



Tiene, tiene. 10 contratos x 100.000 usd.

Eso sí, con la cuenta de otro. (La que esta intentando subir de 1500 y que el forero abrió con 9001).

Supongo que si hay una crisis ChicharrenFX cancelará los contratos para evitar entrar en negativo pero quién sabe. Supongo que eso el tal kitos84 lo tendrá controlado :


----------



## Robopoli (29 Oct 2013)

Violator dijo:


> Tiene, tiene. 10 contratos x 100.000 usd.
> 
> Eso sí, con la cuenta de otro. (La que esta intentando subir de 1500 y que el forero abrió con 9001).
> 
> Supongo que si hay una crisis ChicharrenFX cancelará los contratos para evitar entrar en negativo pero quién sabe. Supongo que eso el tal kitos84 lo tendrá controlado :



Margin call y listo. La banca (o lo que sea esto) nunca pierde.


----------



## venecia (29 Oct 2013)

yo no se nada pero es de suponer que el dinero se intercambia de manos en bolsa y forex pa que alguien gane otro pierde ...no creo que sean tan tontos de palmar 100.000€ pa que se los lleve el iluminao


----------



## mpbk (29 Oct 2013)

largos en ibex, y dejaros de chicharros de estos.


----------



## queco (29 Oct 2013)

Como le pille dentro cualquier noticia fundamental, a tomar viento la cuenta. De momento va con suerte porque las de las 13,30 han tenido poca repercusión.

A ver el indice de confianza del consumidor EEUU, que sale a las 15,00


----------



## Robopoli (29 Oct 2013)

Same story over and over... 
Today's Investors Aren't Buying the Dip, They're Buying the Flip - NASDAQ.com


----------



## Duendek86 (29 Oct 2013)

1.43 gente, disparados estamos (hay que seguir con el cachondeo que parece que funciona y recupera un poco xD)


----------



## Robopoli (29 Oct 2013)

Pues ya me jode después de haber vendido a 1,41€
Eso me pasa por no confiar en el valor. 
Menos mal que todavía tengo un buen paquete de Coderes ::


----------



## Duendek86 (29 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pues ya me jode después de haber vendido a 1,41€
> Eso me pasa por no confiar en el valor.
> Menos mal que todavía tengo un buen paquete de Coderes ::



Es poco volumen, tranquilo que no creo que sea una tendencia clara xD en el momento que alguien venda a mercado vuelve abajo por pequeña que sea la venta.


----------



## Robopoli (29 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Es poco volumen, tranquilo que no creo que sea una tendencia clara xD en el momento que alguien venda a mercado vuelve abajo por pequeña que sea la venta.



Me quedo muuuuuucho más tranquilo XDXDXD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Oct 2013)

Yo sigo con todas, no tengo prisa... ya subirá


----------



## venecia (29 Oct 2013)

bueno dentro de solaria ..si hubiera seguido con la coderes estaria canino .yo venderia el mercado esta alcista y perdeis rentabilidad por tozudez .yo creo que gurupeche vendio todo hace tiempo


----------



## boquiman (29 Oct 2013)

Siguiendo con la película: el de forex recuperando gran parte de lo perdido (me alegro por él).
Depeche moviendo 18 lotes de GBPUSD al mismo tiempo *(1.800.000 $)* :8:

Cuenta Forex En Directo - Hablemos de inversiones - Rastreador Financiero


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Oct 2013)

No sí cuando perderán toda la pasta será cuando pierdan el miedo....


----------



## Robopoli (29 Oct 2013)

Pues nada... otro día en el valle de la muerte coderiano pero un poco más descargado y recuperando bastante pasta con las tecnológicas usanas...
:rolleye:


----------



## venecia (29 Oct 2013)

estoy ,mirando Abertis para mantenerla hasta enero.que os parece? despues de aber pikoteado en quabit seria buena para bajar las pulsaciones?


----------



## DEREC (29 Oct 2013)

Menudo sinverguenza el Depeche. Cuando andaba por aqui parecia un tipo serio y que trataba de ayudar a la gente sin pedir nada a cambio. Bueno, ahora ya sabemos que no era mas que un papel para captar pardillos. 

Lo que está haciendo en hilo ese del forex no tiene nombre. Los que le han confiado su pasta (si es que existen realmente) no creo que la vuelvan a ver nunca. No creo que llegue al viernes sin hacer un margin call. Y en el supuesto remoto de que consiga ganar pasta dudo mucho que ese broker les permita retirar ni un euro.

Cuidadin ¡¡

Edit: Leyendo hacia atras parece que a alguno le han pedido documentacion escaneada DNI, recibos.... Mucho cuidado por que con esos documentos
se puede abrir cuentas con vuestro nombre y con ellas blanquear dinero, cometer estafas, evadir impuestos, etc.......:8:

Si alguno le ha proporcionado estos documentos yo iria a denunciarlo a la GC.


----------



## queco (29 Oct 2013)

De primeras ya tiene a todos con la pasta pillada a cuenta de un bono del 50% del ingreso.

Eso si muy bueno lo de "no os preocupéis que ha bajado porque he ido a comprar, pero ahora me pongo y os lo subo otra vez"


Brutal.

---------- Post added 29-oct-2013 at 21:15 ----------




venecia dijo:


> estoy ,mirando Abertis para mantenerla hasta enero.que os parece? despues de aber pikoteado en quabit seria buena para bajar las pulsaciones?



¿Y por qué hasta enero? No entiendo yo esas cosas. 
¿Si se pone a bajar como loco no te sales?
¿Si se pone a subir como un tiro no te quedas mas?


----------



## mfernama (29 Oct 2013)

Carai vaya culebrón lo del forex, y lo que más me sorprende es que tiene clientela ::

Parece que va recuperando por eso...


----------



## paulistano (29 Oct 2013)

Acabo de leer ese foro.....estan locos.


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Oct 2013)

Ojo que parece que en el foro de guripeche aparecen clientes "fantasma", con uno o dos mensajes...deduzco que pronto aclamarán al guru y les habra hecho ganar monton de pasta, y quizá en el caso de que alguno de los clientes reales pierda, se deba a un fallo tonto o porque estaba cagando o porque el broker no funcionó bien....

al tiempo.


----------



## queco (29 Oct 2013)

Toda lección de vida tiene un precio. Esta vez solo les va a costar dinero.

---------- Post added 29-oct-2013 at 23:56 ----------

Por cierto nadie ha preguntado siquiera qué condiciones tiene la aceptación del bono. Alguno se va a llevar un susto...


----------



## BlueLaser (29 Oct 2013)

queco dijo:


> Toda lección de vida tiene un precio. Esta vez solo les va a costar dinero.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-oct-2013 at 23:56 ----------
> 
> Por cierto nadie ha preguntado siquiera *qué condiciones tiene la aceptación del bono*. Alguno se va a llevar un susto...



No son "obvias" y "evidentes"?

A ver, razonemos:

Yo pongo 9000 y me "regalan" 4500, y al minuto siguiente ya decido darme de baja como "cliente" y pido que me hagan una transferencia por el total con lo que tengo unas plusvalias del 50%. Y los Reyes Magos existen y existe el Ratoncito Pérez y existe los duendes y los elfos y los pitufos..., pos va a ser que no


----------



## skifi (29 Oct 2013)

DEREC dijo:


> Leyendo hacia atras parece que a alguno le han pedido documentacion escaneada DNI, recibos.... Mucho cuidado por que con esos documentos
> se puede abrir cuentas con vuestro nombre y con ellas blanquear dinero, cometer estafas, evadir impuestos, etc.......:8:
> 
> Si alguno le ha proporcionado estos documentos yo iria a denunciarlo a la GC.



Madre mía, se me ponen los pelos como escarpias, miedo me da asomarme por esos lares. Como tengas razón, puede que haya gente que hasta vaya a la cárcel por haber intentado hacer dinero sin saber dónde se metía... :cook:


----------



## Duendek86 (29 Oct 2013)

Una noticia creo que muy buena, aunque implica gastar dinero xDD

El Financiero | Española construirá Mini Vegas en el DF


> Codere buscará construir el primer hotel-casino en el país, así como un centro comercial anexo al Centro Banamex y al Hipódromo de las Américas, en la Ciudad de México.
> 
> El vicepresidente de la empresa española en México, Juan Miguel Ponce, afirmó que en 2014 construirán un complejo hotelero que tendrá una oferta para el segmento de negocios y además se desarrollará un hotel de lujo de cinco estrellas.
> 
> ...



Misma noticia pero de otra fuente:
Codere Construirá Hotel-Casino En México


> Martes, 29 de Octubre de 2013 11:37
> La multinacional española Codere construirá el primer hotel-casino en México, así como un centro comercial anexo al Centro Banamex y al Hipódromo de las Américas, en el Distrito Federal.
> 
> El proyecto tendrá la forma de un resort integral: granja para los niños; Centro de Convenciones Banamex; centro de compras; hotelería y casino.
> ...


----------



## BlueLaser (29 Oct 2013)

skifi dijo:


> Madre mía, se me ponen los pelos como escarpias, miedo me da asomarme por esos lares. Como tengas razón, puede que haya gente que hasta vaya a la cárcel por haber intentado hacer dinero sin saber dónde se metía... :cook:



Es Halloween!!! La frase es "trick or treat", y aqui solemos decir "haber pedido muerte"


----------



## Nico (29 Oct 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> Siguiendo con la película: el de forex recuperando gran parte de lo perdido (me alegro por él).
> Depeche moviendo 18 lotes de GBPUSD al mismo tiempo *(1.800.000 $)* :8:




Esto es -simple y llanamente- una ruleta rusa jugada con un revólver que tiene tres balas en la recámara.

_- Que puedes "zafar" dos o tres tiros y piensas que Dios guía tu mano ?_

Puede.

_- Que te vas a estrellar contra una pared sin dudarlo ?_

Absolutamente. La ruleta rusa tiene eso... no pasa nada hasta que sale el disparo... ahí te mata !

Y, la prueba más evidente es que las cuentas suben y bajan como un carrousel cuando, un broker que sabe, tiene altibajos -como cualquiera- pero avanza de modo sostenido y constante.

Ha confundido, con ingenuidad y hasta desconocimiento, el poder del mega-apalancamiento con virtudes mágicas que -ni él ni nadie- poseen.

No será el primero que pierda todo. Es más, los ejemplos sobran.


----------



## ane agurain (29 Oct 2013)

yo no quiero pensarlo, pero si hubiese utilizado a un ciento de personas en su propio beneficio?


----------



## Duendek86 (30 Oct 2013)

vaya, codere no se mueve desde las 17:20 de ayer, y eso a pesar del noticion que he puesto antes


----------



## Robopoli (30 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> vaya, codere no se mueve desde las 17:20 de ayer, y eso a pesar del noticion que he puesto antes



Eso es porque no te has tomado tu ración de positividad del día.
Te dejo unas por aquí


----------



## A+++ (30 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo no quiero pensarlo, pero si hubiese utilizado a un ciento de personas en su propio beneficio?



muy fuerte ...ienso:


----------



## Duendek86 (30 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Eso es porque no te has tomado tu ración de positividad del día.
> Te dejo unas por aquí



Juas, pues es verdad!

1.46 ahora, Gracias compañero!


----------



## Nico (30 Oct 2013)

Algo pasa en Codere. En mi sistema sólo registra una operación de apertura y NADA MAS.

Está suspendida la cotización ?

No hay modo de que no tenga NADA de volumen.


----------



## adivino (30 Oct 2013)

Nico dijo:


> Algo pasa en Codere. En mi sistema sólo registra una operación de apertura y NADA MAS.
> 
> Está suspendida la cotización ?
> 
> No hay modo de que no tenga NADA de volumen.




a las 9:10 unica operación del dia.... nada más


----------



## Duendek86 (30 Oct 2013)

Creo que lo que pasa es que los que tenemos no vendemos y los que compran quieren hacerlo por los suelos xD nada, tiempo al tiempo, el que le interese ya subira los precios de compra.


----------



## palladio (30 Oct 2013)

poca gente quedará con acciones compradas arriba que no las haya vendido, todos los que estamos pillados y no hemos soltado supongo que hemos asumido las pérdidas y la larga travesía en el desierto esperando que suban


----------



## SkullandPhones (30 Oct 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> No son "obvias" y "evidentes"?
> 
> A ver, razonemos:
> 
> Yo pongo 9000 y me "regalan" 4500, y al minuto siguiente ya decido darme de baja como "cliente" y pido que me hagan una transferencia por el total con lo que tengo unas plusvalias del 50%. Y los Reyes Magos existen y existe el Ratoncito Pérez y existe los duendes y los elfos y los pitufos..., pos va a ser que no



Hombre!, el CM de Depeche, cuanto tiempo. No eres tonto ni ná.


----------



## BlueLaser (30 Oct 2013)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Hombre!, el CM de Depeche, cuanto tiempo. No eres tonto ni ná.



Si las comillas en la entradilla y el icono al final no han sido suficientes para que captes el tono irónico de mi post, te explico:

1- Nunca he sido CM de nadie, ni de mi mismo

2- Soy tan CM del gurú que me ha botado de su página por creer que yo era un multinick de mpbk, de InsiderFX, de Calopez y de no se quien más.

En internet, y más en este foro, hay que saber leer de manera no literal.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (30 Oct 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> 2- Soy tan CM del gurú que me ha botado de su página por creer que yo era un multinick de mpbk, de InsiderFX, de Calopez y de no se quien más.



Como siga expulsando gente a este ritmo, yo diría que para final de año solo queda él, a no ser que se descubra como multinick.


----------



## venecia (30 Oct 2013)

Bueno chicos dejo esto verde me voy fuera y que siga asi jeje


----------



## Duendek86 (30 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> Bueno chicos dejo esto verde me voy fuera y que siga asi jeje



A no ser que decida empezar a moverse, verde se va a quedar xD

---------- Post added 30-oct-2013 at 10:29 ----------

Pues se ha movido xDDD 163 titulos nos llevan a 1.43


----------



## Nico (30 Oct 2013)

No. Es otra cosa. No puede ser tan ilíquida una acción que sólo tenga UNA operación. Hay algún tema técnico, estoy seguro.


----------



## decloban (30 Oct 2013)

Nico dijo:


> No. Es otra cosa. No puede ser tan ilíquida una acción que sólo tenga UNA operación. Hay algún tema técnico, estoy seguro.



En http://cnmv.es/ no sale nada y si fuese un tema técnico digo yo que lo tendrían que anunciar, ¿no?


----------



## palladio (30 Oct 2013)

ha movido un volumen de 1600 euros en 1,5 horas
un poco raro


----------



## InsiderFX (30 Oct 2013)

Buscad Codere en Google noticias si no sale nada es que no ocurre nada


----------



## ane agurain (30 Oct 2013)

Nico dijo:


> Algo pasa en Codere. En mi sistema sólo registra una operación de apertura y NADA MAS.
> 
> Está suspendida la cotización ?
> 
> No hay modo de que no tenga NADA de volumen.



DEMANDA
Volumen Precio
5.108 1,4300

OFERTA
Precio Volumen
1,4500 94


----------



## Duendek86 (30 Oct 2013)

Negociaciones del día
Código	Agencia	C-V	Compra	Venta
ZAR MA	IBERCAJA BANCO, S.A.U. ...	1.000	1.000	0
EUP MA	POPULAR BOLSA S.V.B. S.A ...	163	163	0
ACF BA	AHORRO CORPORACIÓN FINANCIERA ...	-163	0	163
MVR MA	MERCAVALOR, SOCIEDAD DE VALORES, S.A ...	-1.000	0	1.000
Volumen negociado:	
1.163

---------- Post added 30-oct-2013 at 11:00 ----------








Estas llevan retraso pero sirve para hacerse una idea.


----------



## Nico (30 Oct 2013)

Increíble !

Acabo de fijarme en el día de ayer y fue lo mismo. Incluso ahora entró una segunda operación.

No creo haber visto una acción tan ilíquida nunca en mi vida. Es más, no podía creer que fuera normal que no hubiera operaciones.

Gracias por las aclaraciones y datos adicionales.

Una pregunta... con ese volumen cómo hacen para *salir* si quieren hacerlo ?, tienen que tirar la cotización al piso o hay un cuidador que, cuando se pone una orden dentro del rango de precios la termina ejecutando ?


----------



## HisHoliness (30 Oct 2013)

Nico dijo:


> Increíble !
> 
> Acabo de fijarme en el día de ayer y fue lo mismo. Incluso ahora entró una segunda operación.
> 
> ...



Pues ese es el problema de los chicharros quebraos, que a veces, no se puede salir....


----------



## Duendek86 (30 Oct 2013)

Nico dijo:


> Increíble !
> 
> Acabo de fijarme en el día de ayer y fue lo mismo. Incluso ahora entró una segunda operación.
> 
> ...



En el continuo hay mas, mira Zinkia por ejemplo (al menos ayer, hoy no la he mirado).

Para salir de emergencia pues vendes a mercado y la bajas hasta los infiernos, dependiendo de las que estes vendiendo claro xD

---------- Post added 30-oct-2013 at 11:14 ----------

600 titulos mas a 1.43


----------



## ane agurain (30 Oct 2013)

Ayer codere negoció un 8% menos de la media

Pero es que desde la semana fantástica delcortinglés, *no* se ha pasado de un 10% más de la media. Eso nos debe decir bastante de hacia dónde vamos


----------



## decloban (30 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ayer codere negoció un 8% menos de la media
> 
> Pero es que desde la semana fantástica delcortinglés, *no* se ha pasado de un 10% más de la media. Eso nos debe decir bastante de hacia dónde vamos



Totalmente de acuerdo y mas si nos fijamos en el Volumen Proporcional Medio. De todas formas entre julio y agosto fue peor y mirad como se comporto el valor.


----------



## SkullandPhones (30 Oct 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Si las comillas en la entradilla y el icono al final no han sido suficientes para que captes el tono irónico de mi post, te explico:
> 
> 1- Nunca he sido CM de nadie, ni de mi mismo
> 
> ...



Entonces retiro lo dicho:rolleye:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (30 Oct 2013)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Entonces retiro lo dicho:rolleye:



Vaya owned!!


----------



## Robopoli (30 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> En el continuo hay mas, mira Zinkia por ejemplo (al menos ayer, hoy no la he mirado).
> 
> Para salir de emergencia pues vendes a mercado y la bajas hasta los infiernos, dependiendo de las que estes vendiendo claro xD
> 
> ...



Zinkia...otro valor estrella. Lo que no se es cómo nos hemos librado de ese charco ::

Desde luego que haya tan poco volumen no es nada bueno :no:


----------



## Duendek86 (30 Oct 2013)

Parece que la presion compradora es muy superior a la vendedora, esto por si solo tendria que empujar la cotizacion al alza no? o es necesario un detonante como los resultados?


----------



## Robopoli (30 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Parece que la presion compradora es muy superior a la vendedora, esto por si solo tendria que empujar la cotizacion al alza no? o es necesario un detonante como los resultados?



Si pero vamos... Yo creo que es un poco lo de siempre. Con ese volúmen te la mandan a los infiernos en la siguiente negociación.


----------



## Duendek86 (30 Oct 2013)

Duda de novatillo, esto son las acciones prestadas, se supone que no hay gente a corto no? o esto no tiene nada que ver?


----------



## HisHoliness (30 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Duda de novatillo, esto son las acciones prestadas, se supone que no hay gente a corto no? o esto no tiene nada que ver?



Las acciones prestadas son 1,7M de € que están a corto (vendidas) en gráfico dice que han aumentado.


----------



## Robopoli (30 Oct 2013)

Esto es raro raro raro… No hay ningún cruce???? 
Lleva con un volumen de 3.647 ni se sabe…

---------- Post added 30-oct-2013 at 12:49 ----------

Mira… si antes hablo… acaban de entrar otras 3 mil y pico.


----------



## Duendek86 (30 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Esto es raro raro raro… No hay ningún cruce????
> Lleva con un volumen de 3.647 ni se sabe…
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-oct-2013 at 12:49 ----------
> ...



1.45 ahora con 3500 titulos

---------- Post added 30-oct-2013 at 12:51 ----------

Negociaciones del día
Código	Agencia	C-V	Compra	Venta
MVR MA	MERCAVALOR, SOCIEDAD DE VALORES, S.A ...	2.500	3.500	1.000
EUP MA	POPULAR BOLSA S.V.B. S.A ...	2.500	2.500	0
ZAR MA	IBERCAJA BANCO, S.A.U. ...	1.000	1.000	0
IBS BA	BANCO DE SABADELL,S.A. ...	-94	0	94
ACF BA	AHORRO CORPORACIÓN FINANCIERA ...	-163	0	163
BSN MA	B.S.C.H. BOLSA S.A. ...	-600	0	600
RT4 MA	RENTA4 ...	-1.737	147	1.884
CMD BA	BANKIA BOLSA, SOCIEDAD DE VALORES, S.A ...	-3.406	0	3.406
Volumen negociado:	
3.647

---------- Post added 30-oct-2013 at 13:16 ----------

1.44 con 150 titulos


----------



## Deibis (30 Oct 2013)

Hoy si que podemos decir que no hay volumen. Pero nada de nada. Que viene después, hostión o subidón?


----------



## Duendek86 (30 Oct 2013)

Deibis dijo:


> Hoy si que podemos decir que no hay volumen. Pero nada de nada. Que viene después, hostión o subidón?



Me temo que hasta que no haya un catalizador tendremos el mismo volumen o parecido una temporada.


----------



## garpie (30 Oct 2013)

Deibis dijo:


> Hoy si que podemos decir que no hay volumen. Pero nada de nada. Que viene después, hostión o subidón?


----------



## RuiKi84 (30 Oct 2013)

Deibis dijo:


> Hoy si que podemos decir que no hay volumen. Pero nada de nada. Que viene después, hostión o subidón?



Según la teoría, un valor bajista sube con poco volumen y baja con mucho, para los valores alcistas es justo lo contrario. Han dejado de tocar los huevos los de BYM, y así andamos.
De todos modos esto es un chicharro en cualquier momento se puede despertar la bestia.


----------



## Robopoli (30 Oct 2013)

Cuenta Forex En Directo - Page 5 - Hablemos de inversiones - Rastreador Financiero


----------



## Duendek86 (30 Oct 2013)

1.42 tras la subasta :'(


----------



## Mr. Blonde (30 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> 1.42 tras la subasta :'(



Son nuestras costumbres (centimillo) y hay que respetarlas..::


----------



## Robopoli (30 Oct 2013)

No falla!!! :´(


----------



## Duendek86 (30 Oct 2013)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Son nuestras costumbres (centimillo) y hay que respetarlas..::



JAJAJAJAJA si es que no hay como reirse de uno mismo. Si estamos asi en los infiernos imaginaos que fiesta cuando esto se dispare xD :bla:


----------



## Metal12 (30 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJA si es que no hay como reirse de uno mismo. Si estamos asi en los infiernos imaginaos que fiesta cuando esto se dispare xD :bla:



No recuerdo un día de tal sequía de volumen como la de hoy y si la hubo no quiero ni acordarme.


----------



## lio555 (30 Oct 2013)

te respondo, por haber ha habiado menos volumen siiii aunke no te lo creas y unos cuantos por ejemplo el dia 16 julio hubo 2500:oucheroooooo:fiufiu:

aqui biene lo bueno el ultimo dia con un volumen tan penoso como hoy fue el 4 de septiembre que hizo minimo en 1.15 con volumen de 28.200 hoy han sido 28.717 asi que agandome a un clavo ardiendo, flipando en colores pero esperemos k haya vuelto a tocar fondo y up!!!!!!!


----------



## venecia (30 Oct 2013)

si llega a 1.60 subo al barco codere ....hoy a estao super parada solaria


----------



## HisHoliness (30 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Cuenta Forex En Directo - Page 5 - Hablemos de inversiones - Rastreador Financiero



Lo que deciamos ayer, los usuarios reales como kitos84 se van a llevar un margin call en breves, mientras que los "usuarios fantasmas" van a ganar pasta gansa.

Especialmente curioso es el "usuario fantasma" que dice que tiene invertidos 5000€ ya con el bono del 50%, bien, haciendo una sencilla operación matemática nos sale que para eso ha tenido que desembolsar 3.333,33€, lo que me parece un poco raro que alguien decida invertir tal cantidad....vamos que no ha invertido un chavo y se ha inventado el dato, apostaría a que el usuario no existe.:fiufiu:


----------



## madruga (30 Oct 2013)

Que alguien suba la foto del cohete ya )




lio555 dijo:


> te respondo, por haber ha habiado menos volumen siiii aunke no te lo creas y unos cuantos por ejemplo el dia 16 julio hubo 2500:oucheroooooo:fiufiu:
> 
> aqui biene lo bueno el ultimo dia con un volumen tan penoso como hoy fue el 4 de septiembre que hizo minimo en 1.15 con volumen de 28.200 hoy han sido 28.717 asi que agandome a un clavo ardiendo, flipando en colores pero esperemos k haya vuelto a tocar fondo y up!!!!!!!


----------



## venecia (30 Oct 2013)

Guripeche :Esta a punto de salir el dato del FOMC,este dato va a hacer que se desplome la libra.
En 2 minutos verán como se desploma,y como la cartera de mis clientes sube como la espuma.

esto es la bombaaaaaaa señoresss


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> Guripeche :Esta a punto de salir el dato del FOMC,este dato va a hacer que se desplome la libra.
> En 2 minutos verán como se desploma,y como la cartera de mis clientes sube como la espuma.
> 
> esto es la bombaaaaaaa señoresss




Alguna vez acertará aunque solo sea por estadistica.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Oct 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/474338-timo-de-forex-uropia.html


----------



## Duendek86 (30 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> si llega a 1.60 subo al barco codere ....hoy a estao super parada solaria



si llega a 1.6 te vendo yo unas pocas xD

---------- Post added 30-oct-2013 at 19:49 ----------

Evolution partners Codere to launch LatAm live dealer offering


> Evolution Gaming has completed the initial roll-out of its live dealer roulette offering on electronic gaming machines across Latin America in partnership with Codere.
> 
> This is the first time that Evolution’s live dealer products have been repurposed for gaming machines and dependent on the success of the initial roll-out in Codere’s gaming halls, could be extended to other Codere venues in Latin America, as well as their possible introduction to European markets.
> 
> ...



go go go!

---------- Post added 30-oct-2013 at 20:07 ----------

Otra noticia buena!

Condono slot machine, rischio stangata per gli italiani

Esta en italiano, lo que entiendo con google translate es que se amplia el porcentaje ofrecido en la aministia para el pago de la multa aquella por no tener enlazadas sus maquinas con la hacienda italiana (hay 10 empresas multadas), y aun asi parece que Codere no se ha acogido todavia y no tiene intencion de pagar. O bien pasan del tema o esperan mas rebaja en la multa, y parece que al gobierno italiano le urge cobrar para tener liquido....

---------- Post added 30-oct-2013 at 20:11 ----------

En esta otra fuente no parece tan bueno xD
Gioconews - Sanatoria new slot, c'è chi dice no: ecco cosa accade a chi aderisce e a chi attende

Segun dicen Codere no tendria liquido para pagar la multa y por eso se hacen los suecos esperando que se la perdonen entera :'(


----------



## Dynamo (30 Oct 2013)

boquiman dijo:


> Siguiendo con la película: el de forex recuperando gran parte de lo perdido (me alegro por él).
> Depeche moviendo 18 lotes de GBPUSD al mismo tiempo *(1.800.000 $)* :8:
> 
> Cuenta Forex En Directo - Hablemos de inversiones - Rastreador Financiero



Hola señores,

No se quien será la gente que esta "prestando" capital para realizar este tipo de inversiones.

Sinceramente, he tenido clientes institucionales que no realizaban operaciones con posiciones de ese tamaño, y menos en el GBP USD. Sin contar obviamente al realizar las operaciones sin sentido, y durante la noche (bastante más peligroso).

No creo que sea útil hablar de Desviaciones, Varianzas o Funciones de Distribución ya que la escasez de conocimientos matemáticos y econométricos abunda en nuestro Gúru (no vale buscar en wikipedia)

:


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Oct 2013)

Dynamo dijo:


> Hola señores,
> 
> No se quien será la gente que esta "prestando" capital para realizar este tipo de inversiones.
> 
> ...




Me imagino que esas cantidades seran contando con el apalancamiento que le permite el broker.


----------



## RuiKi84 (30 Oct 2013)

Dynamo dijo:


> Hola señores,
> 
> No se quien será la gente que esta "prestando" capital para realizar este tipo de inversiones.
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco tengo ni idea de quien tiene huevos tan gordos para prestar capital para experimentos fraudulentos, pero resulta muy entretenido seguir los resultados de esas cuentas, se aprende mucho de todo lo que no se debe hacer


----------



## Dynamo (30 Oct 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Me imagino que esas cantidades seran contando con el apalancamiento que le permite el broker.



Correcto, pero la posición neta de la inversión es la misma.

Cuando se produzca un movimiento en contra en el subyacente, habrá problemas ya que se le hará una Margin Call, de modo que entonces no sé quien será el responsable de todo eso.

---------- Post added 30-oct-2013 at 23:46 ----------




RuiKi84 dijo:


> Yo tampoco tengo ni idea de quien tiene huevos tan gordos para prestar capital para experimentos fraudulentos, pero resulta muy entretenido seguir los resultados de esas cuentas, se aprende mucho de todo lo que no se debe hacer



He conocido a muchos en este mundillo, y los huevos gordos muchas veces se transforman en delirio y locura. Son cosas muy distintas, y las segundas muy peligrosas.


----------



## queco (30 Oct 2013)

Me da la sensación de que evita el margin call añadiendo a la cuenta el dinero de mas gente mientras no ópera con el.


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Oct 2013)

Dynamo dijo:


> Correcto, pero la posición neta de la inversión es la misma.
> 
> Cuando se produzca un movimiento en contra en el subyacente, habrá problemas ya que se le hará una Margin Call, de modo que entonces no sé quien será el responsable de todo eso.






Lo que venia a decir es que contando con un gran apalancamiento, la cantidad aportada por el inversor no tiene porque ser muy grande para llegar a esas cantidades mencionadas.

Lo decia por su comentario de que "he tenido clientes institucionales que no realizaban operaciones con posiciones de ese tamaño"


----------



## Dynamo (30 Oct 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Lo que venia a decir es que contando con un gran apalancamiento, la cantidad aportada por el inversor no tiene porque ser muy grande para llegar a esas cantidades mencionadas.
> 
> Lo decia por su comentario de que "he tenido clientes institucionales que no realizaban operaciones con posiciones de ese tamaño"



Muchas gracias por la aclaración, lo había entendido, solo remarcaba que la cantidad aportada es lo de menos, digamos que lo que importa es la posición, como más grande sea (en opciones, cfds, futuros, contado) más peligro hay.





queco dijo:


> Me da la sensación de que evita el margin call añadiendo a la cuenta el dinero de mas gente mientras no ópera con el.



Yo creo que realiza operaciones contrarias entre inversores, la verdad que ha perdido el norte esta persona.


----------



## Cordoba (31 Oct 2013)

Dinamo opinanos sobre Codere, sobre la sesión , como lo ves tu? Ya es por curiosidad, te envíe privado.


----------



## Dynamo (31 Oct 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Dinamo opinanos sobre Codere, sobre la sesión , como lo ves tu? Ya es por curiosidad, te envíe privado.



Tengo que estar en 7 horas en el trading floor así que mañana en cuanto pueda les intentaré dar un análisis, y contestar sus privados que veo unos cuantos (hay algo que no me gusta, y es que no se resalta demasiado en la web cuando hay privados nuevos, veré si se puede cambiar).


----------



## ane agurain (31 Oct 2013)

Bueno amiguitos, llegó el día que estaba esperando desde la semana fantástica; Codere en Vigia mañana da corte con la banda inferior.

no bueno se supone. si os fijais las 3 otras veces que ha cortado claramente, se ha quedado un tiempo por debajo dando lugar a las bajadas largas.

Creo que toca visitar el 1 salvo milagro


----------



## Nico (31 Oct 2013)

queco dijo:


> Me da la sensación de que evita el margin call añadiendo a la cuenta el dinero de mas gente mientras no ópera con el.



Es probable. Esto es una ruleta rusa con tres balas en el revolver.

Además, hay que recordar que alguna de estas empresas *no son brokers sino "market makers"* y en realidad sólo pasan al mercado algunas operaciones y, no necesariamente las mismas sino aquellas que les sirven como cobertura de su riesgo total.

Pero, como manejan sus posiciones, el modo en que operan los stop loss (por poner un caso) o los margin call es totalmente diferente. Pueden hacer saltar posiciones a su gusto en el micro-universo de su sistema aunque no se correspondan -exactamente- a los resultados del mercado.

Lo habitual es que, mientras palmes pasta no haya problema y, el día que te toca ganar o bien te "hacen" perder, o bien te sacan del juego.


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

Cada uno que saque las conclusiones que crea convenientes.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 08:29 ----------

A ver que tal esas codere hoy, espero que os equivoqueis todos  yo para llevar la contraria creo que sube!


----------



## itaka (31 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Bueno amiguitos, llegó el día que estaba esperando desde la semana fantástica; Codere en Vigia mañana da corte con la banda inferior.
> 
> no bueno se supone. si os fijais las 3 otras veces que ha cortado claramente, se ha quedado un tiempo por debajo dando lugar a las bajadas largas.
> 
> Creo que toca visitar el 1 salvo milagro




:S:S:S:S

bueno es que es una inversión para largo.... ::::::::


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Cada uno que saque las conclusiones que crea convenientes.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 08:29 ----------
> 
> A ver que tal esas codere hoy, espero que os equivoqueis todos  yo para llevar la contraria creo que sube!



jajajajajaja!!! Vaya pillada!! Oye, pero por esto le puede caer un paquete legal de tres pares, no??

Sobre las Coderes parece que hoy se dan todas las condiciones para que vayamos a visitar los infiernos. Me parece que ya este mes tampoco llegamos a los 3€ ::::::

---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 08:48 ----------




itaka dijo:


> :S:S:S:S
> 
> bueno es que es una inversión para largo.... ::::::::



Yo tengo asumida mi condición de Coderiano largoplacista desde hace semanas. Eso si... Esperemos que no pegue el petardazo.


----------



## queco (31 Oct 2013)

La verdad es que da bastante pena.

"Hoy por la mañana otra vez...-5000 en ordenes abiertas. De verdad que no se puede arriesgar menos ahora que estamos llegando?"


"Pues solo quedan 65 euros en mi cuenta de 1500 y la cuenta solo llevaba abierta para operar 6 horas.
Comprende mi preocupación."

"yo también tengo todo lo ganado fundido y parte de los 1000, vaya noche."


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

Yo tambien tengo asumido el largoplacismo, pero si puedo vender una parte a 1.4 y recomprar a 1.1 no me importaria  veremos a ver como va el dia.


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

queco dijo:


> La verdad es que da bastante pena.
> 
> "Hoy por la mañana otra vez...-5000 en ordenes abiertas. De verdad que no se puede arriesgar menos ahora que estamos llegando?"
> 
> ...



Si da pena si, porque esto sólo tiene un posible final.


----------



## palladio (31 Oct 2013)

no cotiza hoy codere?
me sale en cierre y sin operaciones hoy


----------



## Dynamo (31 Oct 2013)

queco dijo:


> La verdad es que da bastante pena.
> 
> "Hoy por la mañana otra vez...-5000 en ordenes abiertas. De verdad que no se puede arriesgar menos ahora que estamos llegando?"
> 
> ...



Buenos días señores,

Probablemente el individuo en cuestión, haga muchísimas operaciones contrarias entre sus clientes, ya que parece que tiene una especie de "contrato" con el broker, de modo que por cada operación se llevará un pequeño extra.

En conclusión, tiene toda la pinta de que esto lega a su fin.... que lástima.


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Yo tambien tengo asumido el largoplacismo, pero si puedo vender una parte a 1.4 y recomprar a 1.1 no me importaria  veremos a ver como va el dia.



Todavía te quedarían ganas de entrar en Codere??? 
Mira que hay empresas ::

Yo tengo claro que cuando salga de esta puñetera empresa estaré muuucho tiempo sin tocarla ni con un palo.


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si da pena si, porque esto sólo tiene un posible final.



wow wow wow, la gente va despertando:

"Vaya tela, depeche creándose cuentas falsas para engañarnos. 2 mensajes y nunca has entrado al foro y encima sabes que kitos tiene operaciones abiertas en el euro. A quien quieres engañar Xavi? Hasta donde vas a estirar todo esto? Te crees que somks estupidos tio? Estas jugando con dinero de personas que no conoces, ni sabes como podrían reaccionar ante cualquier catástrofe, yo tendría cuidado"


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

palladio dijo:


> no cotiza hoy codere?
> me sale en cierre y sin operaciones hoy



Lo que pasa es que no se está cruzando ni una sola acción :´´´(


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

1.4 con 7600 titulos


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> wow wow wow, la gente va despertando:
> 
> "Vaya tela, depeche creándose cuentas falsas para engañarnos. 2 mensajes y nunca has entrado al foro y encima sabes que kitos tiene operaciones abiertas en el euro. A quien quieres engañar Xavi? Hasta donde vas a estirar todo esto? Te crees que somks estupidos tio? Estas jugando con dinero de personas que no conoces, ni sabes como podrían reaccionar ante cualquier catástrofe, yo tendría cuidado"



Pues me alegro aunque es una pena que otros no se dieran cuenta antes.
Ahora a lamer las heridas y tirar para adelante aprendiendo cada uno de hacer sus propios movimientos.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 09:15 ----------




Duendek86 dijo:


> 1.4 con 7600 titulos



No habrás sido tu ienso:
Que mira que te tengo vigilado!!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pues me alegro aunque es una pena que otros no se dieran cuenta antes.
> Ahora a lamer las heridas y tirar para adelante aprendiendo cada uno de hacer sus propios movimientos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 09:15 ----------
> ...



He estado tentado pero me ha frenado ING xD
MEJOR OFERTA
Volumen de títulos	Precio
15.120	1,41 EUR
MEJOR DEMANDA
Precio	Volumen de títulos
1,44 EUR	218

---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 09:18 ----------

Esos 15k a 1.41 hasta hace muy poco eran 5k, a ver si van llegando compradores.


------------------------------
Otro peldaño mas, venga para arriba esas ordenes de compra!

MEJOR OFERTA
Volumen de títulos	Precio
419	1,42 EUR
MEJOR DEMANDA
Precio	Volumen de títulos
1,44 EUR	903


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> He estado tentado pero me ha frenado ING xD




No si me parece bien que vendas. Pero siempre después de mi por favor ::

Cambiando de tema, el otro día estuve viendo con la familia la peli de Mago de Oz (la de Judy Garland). 
Hay una escena épica al final cuando se le abre la cortinilla al mago y se ve que nada más que es un tipejo que habla por un microfono, moviendo palancas para que salga humo y luces muy ilustrativa. 

El Mago de Oz (Tres deseos) - YouTube

Ojalá la hubiera visto otra vez esta peli antes de entrar en Codere y los que están todavía en el foro antes de abrirse una cuenta con este magufo...
Ahora lo que hace falta es que no entre nadie más al trapo y si alguien ha perdido mucha pasta que se anime a denunciarle para que no pase a nadie más. Testigos no van a faltar


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

1800 titulos a 1.41€


----------



## Dynamo (31 Oct 2013)

Menudo show en el foro de nuestro "Gurú" me da lástima que pase esto la verdad, pero la gente debe aprender y a veces este proceso es muy doloroso.

Ánimo a los afectados y por favor olviden a gente que no tiene idea de esto, es fácil verlos.

Un cordial saludo señores


----------



## Nico (31 Oct 2013)

Lo grave no es tanto que la gente tenga todas las cuentas palmadas (y vaya que si eso es grave!).

Lo grave es que, desde una posición mística, el broker le diga esto:



> Buenos dias,kitos84 y compañia,prepararos para la traca final,*vais a ver como vuela sube con fuerza.*





> Tu observa,es el último dia de mes,*la voy a subir* donde le dije a kitos84 y el resto de clientes.



Esto es una especie de megalomanía psicótica de alguien que piensa que "controla" el mercado o "adivina" los resultados.

Lo que es catastrófico -bajar cuentas superavitarias a cero sin el más mínimo control del money management- con la excusa de "_lo hago para que se note lo genio que soy al subirlas de 0 a 10.000_" es para un Juzgado de Guardia.

Y cuidado que puede ocurrir el milagro y hoy no producirse la catástrofe pero eso no quita que sigue jugando a la ruleta rusa con tres balas en la recámara.

===

_- Cuál es el método SEGURO para hacer esto ?_

Denle *entre todos* -si es que lo quieren ayudar- mil euros (a razón de 100 o 200 cada aportante hasta hacer ese total) y que se haga un "track record" comprobable a lo largo de dos o tres meses.

En dos o tres meses tuvo resultados supernumerarios ?, pues entonces le dan 10.000 euros y siguen avanzando.

A los cinco días se patinó el dinero y se puso a llorar ?... la "prueba" sólo les costó 1000 euros !

No le pueden dar dinero a mansalva a alguien que ni siquiera tiene un "track record" de un día para mostrar. Eso es una locura.

Ruego -y muy encarecidamente- que la apuesta de hoy salga bien, recuperen lo que pusieron y, con más calma, puedan encarar la experiencia como una PRUEBA (arriesgando 100 o 200 euros cada uno *para hacer un fondito compartido y poder probar*) y no que pierdan todo en las próximas horas.

Si Depeche *es bueno*, en 2 o 3 meses habrá hecho maravillas y todos podrán confiar en él para mayores cosas. Si es *tan malo como parece* (y los saltos enloquecidos de las cuentas dan prueba de ello), la pérdida será testimonial y nadie tendrá que sufrir por haber perdido un dinero que, seguramente, les ha costado mucho ganar.


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

1.42 con 218 titulos, venga, vamos peldaño a peldaño que hasta los 3€ hay muchos pasitos que dar xD 

---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 09:57 ----------

MEJOR OFERTA
Volumen de títulos	Precio
2.892	1,42 EUR
MEJOR DEMANDA
Precio	Volumen de títulos
1,43 EUR	330

--------------------------------------------------------------
MEJOR OFERTA
Volumen de títulos	Precio
7.963	1,42 EUR
MEJOR DEMANDA
Precio	Volumen de títulos
1,43 EUR	330


----------



## Chila (31 Oct 2013)

Lo de Depeche y el forex asusta.
Vamos, yo no metería dinero ni loco.


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

3000 titulos a 1.45€ vamonossss xD (al final ser optimista funciona... y vosotros estudiando graficas por AT, fundamentales... etc etc)

---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 10:35 ----------

500 mas a 1.45


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> wow wow wow, la gente va despertando:
> 
> "Vaya tela, depeche creándose cuentas falsas para engañarnos. 2 mensajes y nunca has entrado al foro y encima sabes que kitos tiene operaciones abiertas en el euro. A quien quieres engañar Xavi? Hasta donde vas a estirar todo esto? Te crees que somks estupidos tio? Estas jugando con dinero de personas que no conoces, ni sabes como podrían reaccionar ante cualquier catástrofe, yo tendría cuidado"



Jajajaj lo avise hace dos días, la verdad es que gurupechee s torpe de cojones, se le ve a la legua.....


----------



## InsiderFX (31 Oct 2013)

Hisholiness y yo ya avisamos cuando empezó todo. Si alguien se arriesgo. .. pues lo siento, pero si te prometen 20% al mes y picas, la has cagado.


----------



## Dynamo (31 Oct 2013)

Buenos dias señores,

Les voy a dar mi visión particular sobre este valor, no quiero molestar a nadie que este dentro, pero voy a intentar ser lo más claro posible.

Primeramente, refiriendome a la operativa, en este tipo de valores yo nunca entraría, pero como no estamos para dar lecciones del pasado (ya que todo el mundo lo conoce) vamos a intentar dar una visión de futuro de lo que podríamos hacer.
En un valor con tan poca liquidez como muchos de ustedes sabrán se debe realizar una entrada muy pequeña sobre el tamaño de nuestra cartera, la principal razón de esto es el riesgo que conllevan estas empresas ya que muchas pueden hacer Default en cualquier momento. Otra razón por la que hay que entrar con poco volumen es la operativa a realizar, es imposible hacer una buena operación en un valor como este realizando solo una entrada, con lo que intentaremos subdividir nuestro bloque lo máximo posible para intentar "promierdar" (aunque en muchos libros esta mal visto, se realiza a menudo en muy buenas operativas, ya que los libros no marcan la operativa, sino la forma de ver las cosas de cada uno) e intentar salir del hoyo lo mejor posible. Este operativa es muy útil en estos valores ya que a menudo los movimientos bruscos que se realizan son causadas por barridas de stops, con lo que si tenemos puestas nuestras órdenes de entrada (y no de salida) en algunos de estos niveles, probablemente podríamos entrar a un precio muy asequible.

Una vez visto como poner las órdenes vamos a revisar el valor en sí.

El mínimo del valor se encuentra el 21/05/2013 en 1,03, se puede visualizar en velas diarias como ese mínimo no es más que una barrida, como he comentado en el párrafo superior, muy habitual en estos valores. Consecuentemente en la zona de 1,00-1,05 es donde yo pondria mi orden más grande ya que muchos stops de inversores particulares estarán situados en el entorno del Euro, es algo muy común ver como pequeños inversores ponen stops en niveles "psicológicos" y las grandes entidades los barren, es algo que creo que siempre pasará... Una última orden la pondria en el entorno de 1,15 que es donde el valor ha realizado su "suelo" particular.

El valor se empezará a mover cuando vuelva a entrar volumen por eso hay que aprovechar esa situación para ser los mejor posicionados en el mercado.

No soy muy optimista con la cotización de Codere, con lo que recomendaría salir del valor en el momento en que cada inversor vaya recuperando lo perdido. Operar con este tipo de acciones es un error, ya que para ganar en los mercados hay que ser consistente, y esta operativa no permite serlo. Hay que buscar mercados liquidos donde la ventaja competitiva de otros sea mínima ante nosotros, recuerden que esto es una carrera de fondo, no los 100 metros lisos, no busquen hacer el llamado Golden Trade sino busquen ser hormiguitas, hormiguitas fuertes y resistentes que aspectos exógenos del mercado no hagan temblar los cimientos de su operativa y de su capital.

Esta es mi visión de como se puede solucionar esto, recuerdo que como ya he comentado en mi presentación, no me gusta hacer análisis de este tipo de valores, ya que no siguen nada referente al chartismo o al análisis fundamental, por eso he preferido realizar una explicación de como yo realizaría la operativa en lugar de intentar "predecir" el precio como han hecho muchos Gúrus sin ningun sentido.

Espero haber sido de ayuda


----------



## Thaiel (31 Oct 2013)

Gracias Dynamo.


----------



## Dynamo (31 Oct 2013)

No quiero ser irrespetuoso con nadie, pero después de arruinar varias cuentas alguien que mantenia posiciones en medio del FOMC se da el lujo de decir estas tonterias.....

_"Hoy apuesto por el euro respecto al dolar:
En 1.36890 finaliza la corrección del eur/dol 
Una vez se alcance ese nivel se habrá completado el 1.618% de la proyección de fibonacci.
En definitiva que la corrección del euro respecto al dolar finalizará en ese punto, y una vez tocado ese nivel rebotará con fuerza subiendo como la espuma para dirigirse de nuevo a máximos de 1.38320"_

Solo haré un primer apunte de los cientos que se podrian en solo este párrafo.

Los inversores gordos, la mayoria no usan cosas como Fibonacci en el EURUSD, ya que este mercado esta plagado de mucho volumen destinado a cobertura de opciones o de posiciones en otras divisas y en commodities, con lo que aventurar puntos exactos en el EURUSD hasta me parece una falta de respeto, de momento ya lo tenemos en 1,367....

cuidado señores, un saludo


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

en un rato que no he mirado hemos tocado 1.46, ahora estamos a 1.43. Varias ordenes pero pequeñitas todas.


----------



## Nico (31 Oct 2013)

Cierro y Termino:



> Hoy acaba el mes,es el último dia en el que va a suceder lo que estáis viendo.
> *Tengo todo controlado*,hay *muchísima gente importante que está siguiendo mis movimientos*, y todo lo que estoy haciendo *es queriendo*,en breve *voy a subir las cuentas de mis clientes*, y ponerlas en positivo, estoy *haciendo un ejercicio* de como funciona el sentimiento de masas,para demostrar a ciertas personas lo rápido que se pasa de ser muy positivo a muy negativo .
> Pero os puedo asegurar que *lo tengo todo controlado* y que vo y a subir las cuentas de mis clientes.
> *He apostado* por subida del euro frente al dolar, y la subida va a ser más espectacular aún que la de ayer.
> ...




Los foros sirven para divertirse, mentir, jugar y también para aprender e intercambiar datos y experiencia.

Sólo por esto último y, para el caso que sirva de ayuda para *APRENDER* por parte de gente más joven -y si de paso se ahorran el aprendizaje PERDIENDO DINERO mejor que mejor- es que dedico mis últimos dos minutos a esta cuestión.

Y quiero aclarar que lo hago sin maldad. Más bien con pena porque, hoy, o mañana o la semana que viene todo esto explotará en un aquelarre de fuegos artificiales y de dolor.

Acabo de leer:

_"...yo controlo..."
"...lo que hago es queriendo..."
"...voy a subir las cuentas de mis clientes..."
"He apostado por..."_

Estas expresiones *no son de un trader profesional* (que JAMAS dirá estas cosas justamente porque APRENDIO que no es así).

En realidad NO controlas nada y NO decides nada... el mercado hace cosas insólitas y, lo único que controla un trader prudente es el "money management" en función del *riesgo y la volatilidad.*

A un trader (profesional) le pueden salir las cosas mal -y lo sufren las cuentas de sus clientes- pero JAMAS las "_bajará para probar_" que es muy bueno y que "_las puede subir cuando quiere_". Eso es una locura.

Cuando le bajan la cuenta a los clientes en general se le cae la cara de verguenza y tratan de explicar los errores para demostrar que no los volverán a cometer... NADIE goza y se solaza de "_bajar la cuenta de sus clientes_" para "_demostrar que es un genio_".

Se demuestra que uno es un genio *GANANDO dinero, no PERDIENDOLO*.

En este mundo de la bolsa -al igual que en el del juego- existen ciertas patologías mentales que son muy peligrosas... los jugadores compulsivos tienen "delirios místicos" en los que se sienten en "_comunión con el universo_" (o la suerte) y "siente" que la próxima tirada de los dados o la repartija de cartas le será favorable.

Y, si no lo es, se trata sólo de una invitación del destino por doblar la apuesta para ganar más en la que sigue.

Y así hasta que *destruyen su patrimonio, el de su familia y, si los dejan, el de los amigos y familiares.*

Esas patologías deben ser tratadas y yo espero que, en este caso y aprovechando que recién está en sus inicios, sea posible frenarlo, tratarlo y ajustarlo antes que los daños -propios y ajenos- lleguen a mayores.

===

Fin de la cita. Ya me olvido de este tema.


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

Un gusto leerle Sr. Nico.


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

> Kitos84:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by: depeche Go to Quoted Post
> ...


----------



## JohnDoe (31 Oct 2013)

> Lo siento...ni me apetece
> El juego se ha acabado.
> Un juego que me costo 9000 euros.
> Fui el primero y entre...no tenia referencias. Ahora ya las tenéis y espero que sirva para algo.
> ...



Pues sí, pobrecillo...


----------



## InsiderFX (31 Oct 2013)

El euro esta de selloff, gurupeche estaba largo en eurusd, preveo rios de sangre. ..


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> El euro esta de selloff, gurupeche estaba largo en eurusd, preveo rios de sangre. ..



Mi hilo de despedida esta calentito tambien...

Me despido compañeros - Hablemos de otras cosas - Rastreador Financiero


Por suerte creo que no tiene muchos "clientes" en forex, no creo que sean mas de 3 o 4 y la mayoria con 1000 euros.


----------



## Dynamo (31 Oct 2013)

Que me iluminen los expertos en temas de derecho, pero creo que esto es denunciable, no sé hasta que punto ni con que éxito ya que no soy experto en la materia, pero podría tratarse de estafa o engaño.... Que alguien con más tablas en el tema nos ilumine por favor, ver algunos mensajes me da verdadera pena, 9000 euros para una persona de clase media es dinero.


----------



## palladio (31 Oct 2013)

yo también creo que es denunciable
menudo pufo que les ha metido


----------



## garpie (31 Oct 2013)

Yo vuelvo a decir que lo de ese foro y ese mesías no puede ser real. Tiene que ser una especie de parábola financiera actualizada al SXXI para educar a jóvenes incautos y en proceso de formación. 

No me entra en la cabeza que pueda haber adultos que actúen así. Bueno sí, del mismo modo que siempre ha habido gente que se deja enredar con los trileros.


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

Palabras de depeche de ahora mismo.....

"Bueno señores,llegó el momento de subir,va a ser una subida historica,la más grande que hayáis visto en vuestra vida."

Y por cierto, comentan que ha borrado varios post donde comentaba que si no lo recuperaba ponia la pasta IronFX y sino él (IronFX ya dijo luego el que era mentira, que el tio se habia pueesto muy pesado y se lo dijo para que se callara xD)


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (31 Oct 2013)

Lo que yo he aprendido en estos hilos es que la debilidad humana está ahí, que en momentos de crisis, cuando ningún activo da nada, la tentación de dejarse llevar por un gurú, la comodidad de seguir los consejos de alguien experto, y el miedo a ser el tonto que no se sube al tren para ganar dinero fácil, son muy altos. Y entre la inversión y la ludopatía hay una linea muy fina, supongo que la que separa TAEs del 5% o 10% a otros mucho mas altos.

Mientras continúe teniendo buenos ingresos, continuaré ahorrando y conservando, esa es mi prioridad, y dejaré la "multiplicación" para cuando el ciclo económico vuelva a ser alcista.


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

Al final este se está jugando la cara… Me parece a mí que como no se ande con cuidado alguno de zumba pero bien zumbado.

Cuenta Forex En Directo - Page 11 - Hablemos de inversiones - Rastreador Financiero


----------



## mfernama (31 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Al final este se está jugando la cara… Me parece a mí que como no se ande con cuidado alguno de zumba pero bien zumbado.
> 
> Cuenta Forex En Directo - Page 11 - Hablemos de inversiones - Rastreador Financiero



Decia que iba a dar unas conferencias en Barna, podíamos apuntarnos ::


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Decia que iba a dar unas conferencias en Barna, podíamos apuntarnos ::



Pues seguro que alguno se apuntaba… Nada.- fin de historia. 
Que cambie de ciudad, de nombre y que se dedique a otra cosa porque todavía alguno le cruje. 
Lo peor de todo es que se comenta, se rumorea, se barrunta que podría estar montando otro foro paralelo para seguir con la historia.


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Decia que iba a dar unas conferencias en Barna, podíamos apuntarnos ::



Si que esta el hilo concurrido....
"Usuarios navegando este tema
CarpeDiem, cemextrab, Combo82, ElPuma, Geyperman, Guest (31), kitos84, morfheo, prudente02, Thaiel"

31 invitados directos de burbuja supongo xD

---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 12:44 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Pues seguro que alguno se apuntaba… Nada.- fin de historia.
> Que cambie de ciudad, de nombre y que se dedique a otra cosa porque todavía alguno le cruje.
> Lo peor de todo es que se comenta, se rumorea, se barrunta que podría estar montando otro foro paralelo para seguir con la historia.



De nombre lo tiene complicado, este no es el Admin de quabit en foroactivo, este tiene nombre y apellidos públicos, incluso fecha de nacimiento si miras su perfil en la web.


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Oct 2013)

otiaaaaaaaaa no me jodas, pero si es que se veia venir, anda que no lo hemos avanzado en este hilo lo que iba a pasar....

Depeche, que se que me lees, pon ahora el post ese de "leed burbuja que estan calladitos, los he callado" y tal y tal....

ESTAFADOR.

POr cierto, lo vuelvo a repetir, CHINCHETA CON UN RECOPILATORIO DE TODO LO QUE HA SUCEDIDO!


----------



## moisty70 (31 Oct 2013)

La historia parece clara. Los de ironFx vieron en burbuja que depocho tenía un monton de seguidores aplaudiendole por las subidas de codere y supuestamente jazztel y gamesa.

ironFX le prometió el oro y el moro sabiendo que mas de uno se daría de alta con la rentabilidad que da poner en manos de gilipollas una cuenta forex.


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

Lo curioso es la cantidad de Policias que han picado tambien, vamos, todos esos que ponen que son compañeros de trabajo de Depeche, no creo que un trader confie en otro trader para manejar su dinero, de modo que deben ser de su antiguo trabajo...


-----------------------------------------------
Menuda escabechina........ no ha durado ni una semana en positivo con el tema Forex.
"Originally Posted by: kitos84 Go to Quoted Post
Alguien real tiene dinero en la cuenta hoy?

3€ me ha dejado"


----------



## pecata minuta (31 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Lo curioso es la cantidad de Policias que han picado tambien, vamos, todos esos que ponen que son compañeros de trabajo de Depeche, no creo que un trader confie en otro trader para manejar su dinero, de modo que deben ser de su antiguo trabajo...



¿Policías presuntamente estafados?
ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso:

Entonces la cosa se puede complicar aún más.


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Si que esta el hilo concurrido....
> "Usuarios navegando este tema
> CarpeDiem, cemextrab, Combo82, ElPuma, Geyperman, Guest (31), kitos84, morfheo, prudente02, Thaiel"
> 
> ...



El tío tiene que estar escondido debajo de una piedra… Cada vez empieza a salir más gente diciendo que le han pulido la cuenta…

A todo esto… Qué tal van nuestras coderes?? :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## palladio (31 Oct 2013)

depeche es (era) policia?
esto cada vez parace mas increible
y lo pero es leer la gente que ha metido dinero (unos cuantos miles de euros) y dicen que en su cartera quedan 3 euros, 90 euros...


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Policías presuntamente estafados?
> ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso:
> 
> Entonces la cosa se puede complicar aún más.



El puso en su foro que antes de que lo fichara IronFX era Policia... ahora salen estos diciendo que son compañeros de trabajo.... salvo que lleve semanas mintiendo... blanco y en botella...

---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 12:57 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> El tío tiene que estar escondido debajo de una piedra… Cada vez empieza a salir más gente diciendo que le han pulido la cuenta…
> 
> A todo esto… Qué tal van nuestras coderes?? :XX::XX::XX:



Tranquilo que no les quito ojo. Han vuelto a tocar 1.45 y vuelta a 1.43, volumen minusculo.
MEJOR OFERTA
Volumen de títulos	Precio
2.325	1,43 EUR
MEJOR DEMANDA
Precio	Volumen de títulos
1,44 EUR	2.000


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Lo curioso es la cantidad de Policias que han picado tambien, vamos, todos esos que ponen que son compañeros de trabajo de Depeche, no creo que un trader confie en otro trader para manejar su dinero, de modo que deben ser de su antiguo trabajo...
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> ...



POlicias????madre mia que culebrooooooooon! joder solo falta algun lio con mujeres....


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> El puso en su foro que antes de que lo fichara IronFX era Policia... ahora salen estos diciendo que son compañeros de trabajo.... salvo que lleve semanas mintiendo... blanco y en botella...



Yo creo que aquí hay una cámara oculta y alguien es está descoronando viendo los caretos que voy poniendo según voy leyendo.
Nada más que falta la foca con la pelota en la nariz y los payasos para completar la escena...


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

palladio dijo:


> depeche es (era) policia?
> esto cada vez parace mas increible
> y lo pero es leer la gente que ha metido dinero (unos cuantos miles de euros) y dicen que en su cartera quedan 3 euros, 90 euros...



Eso dijo, pero yo no me lo creo, en todo caso tiene mas pinta de policia frustrado, es decir, vigilante de seguridad. Pero a saber, igual curraba en el super de la esquina, que se yo xD


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Oct 2013)

> *3€ me ha dejado*



Bueno hombre al menos el tipo deja para un caña!

Lo que ya es de traca es que en este mismo hilo sale publicidad de IronFx jojojojojo si si van a captar muchisimos clientes aqui.....


por cierto recordar nunca está de mas:

*"ASEGURO RENTABILIDADES DE MINIMO UN 20% AL MES. ASEGURADO!"*


----------



## A+++ (31 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Eso dijo, pero yo no me lo creo, en todo caso tiene mas pinta de policia frustrado, es decir, vigilante de seguridad. Pero a saber, igual curraba en el super de la esquina, que se yo xD




que lo diga alguno de sus ex -compañeros


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

Se caldea el asunto y no son bromas ya:
"lo que no entiendo es por q aún nadie le ha roto las piernas a este sinverguenza"


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Eso dijo, pero yo no me lo creo, en todo caso tiene mas pinta de policia frustrado, es decir, vigilante de seguridad. Pero a saber, igual curraba en el super de la esquina, que se yo xD



En cualquier momento cierre de rastreator e inauguración de la plataforma de afectados por este individuo.


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

Puffff:

"Originally Posted by: pullerazo Go to Quoted Post
Podríais probar a retirar el dinero, los que quede algo, si se puede. ¿Cerrar la cuenta Forex por precaución?. Supongo que luego os devolverá el resto. Espero que hoy. Estamos todos expectantes.


Me arrepiento muchísimo de no haberlo echo cuandoempecempecé a leer los comentarios. Lo intente pero la supuesta Silvia se encargo de que no lo pudiese retirar ese día.
Luego ya me encontré con -12500"

La Silvia esa es el contacto de IronFX que te llamaba para asesorarte con la apertura de la cuenta, la jefa de Depeche segun sus palabras.


----------



## A+++ (31 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Bueno hombre al menos el tipo deja para un caña!
> 
> Lo que ya es de traca es que en este mismo hilo sale publicidad de IronFx jojojojojo si si van a captar muchisimos clientes aqui.....




yo lo habia oido , pero a dia de hoy todavia no la he visto ...de todos modos si eso es verdad ....al final como esque le banearón por eso mismo y ahora ellos (burbuja) ponen la publi encima aqui ??...Pfff !!


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

"Originally Posted by: pullerazo Go to Quoted Post
Podríais probar a retirar el dinero, los que quede algo, si se puede. ¿Cerrar la cuenta Forex por precaución?. Supongo que luego os devolverá el resto. Espero que hoy. Estamos todos expectantes.


Intenté sacarlo el día 28 porque pensaba que la cuenta no funcionaba y meterlo de nuevo. El día 31 a las 3 me la han puesto operativa y en solo 6 horas tenia 69 euros. 6 horas mas tarde, 3 euros."

---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 13:06 ----------

CODERE 1.44 con 500 titulos ahora


----------



## palladio (31 Oct 2013)

te pones a sumar dinero, entre los 9000 de kitos, los 12000 del otro usuario, unos cuantos que han metido 1000, cspaez que ha palmado 1500 y toda la gente que no lo contará... sale una buena suma


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Oct 2013)

lachura dijo:


> yo lo habia oido , pero a dia de hoy todavia no la he visto ...de todos modos si eso es verdad ....al final como esque le banearón por eso mismo y ahora ellos (burbuja) ponen la publi encima aqui ??...Pfff !!



Es adsense, la publicidad va en funcion de lo que estes viendo en ese momento, calopez no ha contratado ironfx...


----------



## A+++ (31 Oct 2013)

Aaahhhh bueno ...


----------



## moisty70 (31 Oct 2013)

palladio dijo:


> te pones a sumar dinero, entre los 9000 de kitos, los 12000 del otro usuario, unos cuantos que han metido 1000, cspaez que ha palmado 1500 y toda la gente que no lo contará... sale una buena suma



Calculando que los broker tipo ironFX te dan el 10% de lo que depositen tus "amigos", el Gurú se ha llevado mas de 5000 pavos.


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Es adsense, la publicidad va en funcion de lo que estes viendo en ese momento, calopez no ha contratado ironfx...



Es que ves en la publicidad que puedes ganar un "superauto" y te dan ganas de de todo menos echar pasta...


----------



## nimind (31 Oct 2013)

El segundo párrafo es mío. Es mi cagada no la de pullerazo.




Duendek86 dijo:


> "Originally Posted by: pullerazo Go to Quoted Post
> Podríais probar a retirar el dinero, los que quede algo, si se puede. ¿Cerrar la cuenta Forex por precaución?. Supongo que luego os devolverá el resto. Espero que hoy. Estamos todos expectantes.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## InsiderFX (31 Oct 2013)

No se porque no estoy sorprendido. A ver cuanto tardan las denuncias en salir a flote.


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Es que ves en la publicidad que puedes ganar un "superauto" y te dan ganas de de todo menos echar pasta...



"Conviertete en una Leyenda del forex", desde luego no creo que gane el Lambo, pero si que se ha convertido en una leyenda....


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> "Conviertete en una Leyenda del forex", desde luego no creo que gane el Lambo, pero si que se ha convertido en una leyenda....



90€ y mis superposiciones en Codere son mi penitencia por seguir al descerebrado.

Por cierto Duende 1,44. Ya sólo nos queda que suban 1,56€ para salir con dignidad de esta :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

nimind dijo:


> El segundo párrafo es mío. Es mi cagada no la de pullerazo.



ya ya, era un copy paste aunque no creo que la cagada sea tuya, sino de la persona que juega con el dinero de los demas y encima vacilando. Tu el unico problema que has tenido es que te engañaron con falsas promesas.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 13:20 ----------

1.43 con otros 500 titulos

---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 13:21 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> 90€ y mis superposiciones en Codere son mi penitencia por seguir al descerebrado.
> 
> Por cierto Duende 1,44. Ya sólo nos queda que suban 1,56€ para salir con dignidad de esta :XX::XX::XX::XX:



Yo tengo media en 1.58€ xDDDD pero hasta 3€ no vendo... yo o mis hijos me refiero. :: :: ::


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Oct 2013)

nimind dijo:


> El segundo párrafo es mío. Es mi cagada no la de pullerazo.



Pues yo si fuera tu le denunciaba, por montar un chiringuito financiero al margen de la CNMV (no puede dar consejos de inversion cobrando sin estar dado de alta), por prometer una rentabilidad asegurada de 20% mensual, escrito en este foro, y por mentiroso.


----------



## SkullandPhones (31 Oct 2013)

Depeche puede acabar como el rosario de la aurora:



> Depeche, me permito el lujo de escribirte en este post porque, aunque yo no estoy en Forex, lleva un tiempo que es el más leido (por no decir el único que ya se lee y donde hay movimiento).
> 
> Sinceramente, no ves todo lo que está pasando??
> 
> ...


----------



## sintechoquemecobija (31 Oct 2013)

Viendo los mensajes de depeche como hablaba de que iba a ganar el coche y tal yo me inclino a pensar que más que estafador el pudo ser utilizado por ironfx para captar clientes y luego él hizo el resto

Por cierto, parece que nadie leyó las condiciones del bono de bienvenida:

THE WELCOME BONUS CANNOT BE CASHED IN and the Clients will not be allowed to withdraw from their account(s) the Welcome bonus

De modo que todos pueden olvidarse de sacar el poco que les quede hasta que superen el valor del bono de bienvenida


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Yo tengo media en 1.58€ xDDDD pero hasta 3€ no vendo... yo o mis hijos me refiero. :: :: ::



Tienes más pelotas que el caballo de Espartero. Yo en cuanto se acerque tímidamente a la media si es que eso ocurre las suelto como alma que lleva el diablo ::::::


----------



## Dynamo (31 Oct 2013)

moisty70 dijo:


> Calculando que los broker tipo ironFX te dan el 10% de lo que depositen tus "amigos", el Gurú se ha llevado mas de 5000 pavos.



Probablemente el Guru también se lleve algo pro las operaciones que realicen sus "clientes", de modo que ahora va a desaparecer con el dinero y empezará el plazo de denuncias como he comentado antes, yo creo que esto es punible y si alguno de ustedes lo puede corroborar se agradecería.

Por otro lado, aconsejaría a la gente que este leyendo el foro y tengan cuenta en ese broker, cerrarla de immediato, ya que con 3 Euros se puede perder mucho dinero si al Guru le dejan apalancarse, podría quedar la cuenta en negativo y recibir el usuario la Margin Call.

Edito: yo creo que el Guru padece algun tipo de ludopatia, para ser una estafa me parece muy mal hecha todo el mundo sabe quien es él...


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (31 Oct 2013)

Buenas tardes, soy metalero y siento las bajas (perdidas) producidas en esta selva. Con la de gilipolleces q ha dicho Depeche no os disteis cuenta? Y con su cara de gilipollas tpco? Una vez más lo siento por los timados aunq esto tenga más audiencia q una telenovela en Venezuela. ¡animo!


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

Sigue caldeandose el tema, y no es para menos....


> encima el hijo de puta dice que lo ha hecho aposta . No te jode , te baja la cuenta a 0 y dice que lo tiene todo controlado .
> 
> Pero que coño ???
> 
> menudo sinverguenza . Deberíais denunciarlo todos por montarse el negocio sin dar cuenta a la CNMV


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Oct 2013)

Dynamo dijo:


> Probablemente el Guru también se lleve algo pro las operaciones que realicen sus "clientes", de modo que ahora va a desaparecer con el dinero y empezará el plazo de denuncias como he comentado antes, yo creo que esto es punible y si alguno de ustedes lo puede corroborar se agradecería.
> 
> Por otro lado, aconsejaría a la gente que este leyendo el foro y tengan cuenta en ese broker, cerrarla de immediato, ya que con 3 Euros se puede perder mucho dinero si al Guru le dejan apalancarse, *podría quedar la cuenta en negativo y recibir el usuario la Margin Call.*
> 
> Edito: yo creo que el Guru padece algun tipo de ludopatia, para ser una estafa me parece muy mal hecha todo el mundo sabe quien es él...



Si tienes ese descubierto, ¿te pueden reclamar la diferencia aún cuando ya no pertenezcas como cliente de esa cuenta forex?


----------



## Thaiel (31 Oct 2013)

Ya está denunciado....mirad el hilo


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

> ATENCION!
> 
> Informo al señor Xavier Crespo (Depeche) acabo de ponerle una denuncia por estafa, a partir de ahora la seccion de Delitos Telematicos de la Guardia Civil investigará el caso, y tomara las medidas pertinentes, imagino que poniendose en contacto en este caso conmigo.
> 
> ...




Estaba claro y me alegro


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

Acaba de saltar la banca...


> ATENCION!
> 
> Informo al señor Xavier Crespo (Depeche) acabo de ponerle una denuncia por estafa, a partir de ahora la seccion de Delitos Telematicos de la Guardia Civil investigará el caso, y tomara las medidas pertinentes, imagino que poniendose en contacto en este caso conmigo.
> 
> ...



------------------------


> Estamos dentro del hilo, todo los que seguimos esta página asiduamente (tenemos abierto el hilo de burbuja en paralelo la mayoría ya que venimos de allí) más 29 invitados que serán de burbuja.
> 
> En burbuja se avisó de todo esto (especialmente hisholiness e insider fx (Gracias)). Yo puse un video alertando de los peligros del Forex este de los cojones, ya que además no hacen falta intemediarios si quieres. En burbuja se te ha criticado con todo esto y los has insultado. ¿Donde estás?.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jorkomboi (31 Oct 2013)

Del foro de Depeche:

"ATENCION!

Informo al señor Xavier Crespo (Depeche) acabo de ponerle una denuncia por estafa, a partir de ahora la seccion de Delitos Telematicos de la Guardia Civil investigará el caso, y tomara las medidas pertinentes, imagino que poniendose en contacto en este caso conmigo.

Os animo a los afectados, a denunciar este tipo de actos, aqui os dejo el link:

https://www.gdt.guardiac....es/webgdt/pinformar.php


SE ACABO LA BROMA."

JODER que rapidos soys :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si tienes ese descubierto, ¿te pueden reclamar la diferencia aún cuando ya no pertenezcas como cliente de esa cuenta forex?



Lo normal es que no pero con esta gentuza cualquiera sabe.


----------



## Thaiel (31 Oct 2013)

Hilo mítico, señores!!!. Espero que los que metieran un duro en IronFX lo recuperen


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Del foro de Depeche:
> 
> "ATENCION!
> 
> ...



Estamos todos enganchados al culebrón. Yo tengo la sensación de que en cualquier momento entrará el muñeco ese de "Inocente, inocente" y Juan Ymedio con una azafata campanuda y un ramo de flores.
Ver para creer...


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

La que se ha liado, y el tio no acierta ni a chapar el foro para evitar que se organicen...... que chapuza...

Me autorespondo: El admin que lleva el foro es otro, no es Depeche directamente, sera por eso que no lo han cerrado


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Oct 2013)

Preveo foro cerrado en 3, 2, 1.....


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> La que se ha liado, y el tio no acierta ni a chapar el foro para evitar que se organicen...... que chapuza...



Siempre queda burbuja para organizarse


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Siempre queda burbuja para organizarse



No creo, el admin cpslopez o algo asi ha perdido pasta tambien  ::


----------



## Jorkomboi (31 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Estamos todos enganchados al culebrón. Yo tengo la sensación de que en cualquier momento entrará el muñeco ese de "Inocente, inocente" y Juan Ymedio con una azafata campanuda y un ramo de flores.
> Ver para creer...




Desde que nos recomendó usar nuestra energía positiva para que subiera la cotización de Codere y que los que pensábamos negativamente íbamos a ser castigados por su dios, ya me quedo claro que Depeche no esta bien de la cabeza.


----------



## Thaiel (31 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> No creo, el admin cpslopez o algo asi ha perdido pasta tambien  ::



A este lo untará, hombre por favor!!!


----------



## Dynamo (31 Oct 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si tienes ese descubierto, ¿te pueden reclamar la diferencia aún cuando ya no pertenezcas como cliente de esa cuenta forex?



Yo creo que te pueden reclamar siempre la diferencia de algo en negativo, ya que (no sé como funciona la estafa) pero el Guru operaba en cuentas con nombres y datos de cada usuario (es lo que intuyo) con lo que a ese usuario se le reclamara CUALQUIER negativo que pueda haber en la cuenta.


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Desde que nos recomendó usar nuestra energía positiva para que subiera la cotización de Codere y que los que pensábamos negativamente íbamos a ser castigados por su dios, ya me quedo claro que Depeche no esta bien de la cabeza.



Ese día yo pensé que tenia que estar fumado o borracho o algo. Fue mi punto de inflexión para desaparecer de allí.


----------



## Thaiel (31 Oct 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Desde que nos recomendó usar nuestra energía positiva para que subiera la cotización de Codere y que los que pensábamos negativamente íbamos a ser castigados por su dios, ya me quedo claro que Depeche no esta bien de la cabeza.



Eso lo pensé yo también. Quizás dejó la medicación y le ha salido el brote así a lo bruto....Sufre algún tipo de bipolaridad, seguro.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Oct 2013)

Dynamo dijo:


> Yo creo que te pueden reclamar siempre la diferencia de algo en negativo, ya que (no sé como funciona la estafa) pero el Guru operaba en cuentas con nombres y datos de cada usuario (es lo que intuyo) con lo que a ese usuario se le reclamara CUALQUIER negativo que pueda haber en la cuenta.



Gracias, pero como lo hacen , ¿te embargan parte del tu dinero en la nomina?, ¿lo reclaman ellos a Hacienda?, ¿hay juicio incluso?

p.d. Por cierto, de lo que leo por aquí en el hilo parece que controlas el tema y das razonables consejos. (Con decir que jamás te meterías en un chicharro, ya apuntas mucho  )


----------



## SkullandPhones (31 Oct 2013)

FC se hace eco de la estafa depeche

Depeche, el gurú de CODERE, denunciado a la GC - ForoCoches


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> No creo, el admin cpslopez o algo asi ha perdido pasta tambien  ::



En buen fregao se ha metido este también sin comerlo ni beberlo. Supongo que le será fácil demostrar que no estaba conchabado con el gurú pero ya de momento le van a tocar las pelotas con las denuncias.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Oct 2013)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> FC se hace eco de la estafa depeche
> 
> Depeche, el gurú de CODERE, denunciado a la GC - ForoCoches



Ya sí que se ha liado parda...


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> FC se hace eco de la estafa depeche
> 
> Depeche, el gurú de CODERE, denunciado a la GC - ForoCoches



Sólo faltan los de Rankia y ya estamos todos :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Dynamo (31 Oct 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Gracias, pero como lo hacen , ¿te embargan parte del tu dinero en la nomina?, ¿lo reclaman ellos a Hacienda?
> 
> p.d. Por cierto, de lo que leo por aquí en el hilo parece que controlas el tema y das razonables consejos. (Con decir que jamás te meterías en un chicharro, ya apuntas mucho  )



Muchas gracias caballero ,

No sé como lo intentarán reclamar ya que nunca he estado en esa situación, el mundo de los cfds con "mega apalancamiento" es relativamente nuevo.
Intuyo que empezarán a realizar repetidas llamadas a todas horas, pero ojo, no soy un exeperto en temas de recuperaciones o reclamaciones de deudas, así que no sé muy bien como se sucederían los hechos.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Oct 2013)

Por cierto, ya que algunos estais registrados, a cpsaez que escribe


> "Eso tampoco es justo no crees? Que en el Forex hay riesgo es algo que se sabe."



Le podríais pegar lo que escribió Gurupeche...
EURO/USD Forex - Otras inversiones (FOREX, NASDAQ..) - Rastreador Financiero



> Así es,ya estoy autorizado para deciros que *como mínimo vais a ganar un 20% al mes.*
> Es decir, tu pones 1000 euros iniciales y con el bono se convierte en 1500 euros
> Al primer mes como mínimo tendrás 1800
> Al mes siguiente como mínimo tendrás 2.160 euros
> ...


----------



## Dynamo (31 Oct 2013)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> FC se hace eco de la estafa depeche
> 
> Depeche, el gurú de CODERE, denunciado a la GC - ForoCoches



Esto empieza a ser un tema muy comentado en la red. Tenía que pasar...


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Oct 2013)

Dynamo dijo:


> Muchas gracias caballero ,
> 
> No sé como lo intentarán reclamar ya que nunca he estado en esa situación, el mundo de los cfds con "mega apalancamiento" es relativamente nuevo.
> Intuyo que empezarán a realizar repetidas llamadas a todas horas, pero ojo, no soy un exeperto en temas de recuperaciones o reclamaciones de deudas, así que no sé muy bien como se sucederían los hechos.
> ...



Buff...

menudo sarao ,... me suena a cobro de morosos y que te metan en el ASNEF de cabeza...si no hay juicio de por medio.

No creo que vayan a dejar de palmar un euro este gente.


----------



## Dynamo (31 Oct 2013)

Dynamo dijo:


> No quiero ser irrespetuoso con nadie, pero después de arruinar varias cuentas alguien que mantenia posiciones en medio del FOMC se da el lujo de decir estas tonterias.....
> 
> _"Hoy apuesto por el euro respecto al dolar:
> En 1.36890 finaliza la corrección del eur/dol
> ...



El EURUSD ahora mismo en 1.3635, 55 pips de pérdidas ante una cartera apalancadísima. Digo esto por si hay algun usuario afectado con alguna posición.... Cabe la posibilidad de poder perder más de los fondos depositados, revisen sus cuentas por favor.

Saludos


----------



## pullerazo (31 Oct 2013)

Hola a todos, 

Me presento brevemente, llevo mucho tiempo leyendo burbuja, de esos lectores silenciosos, sobre todo, cosas de consumo responsable (cosa curiosa porque he acabado en una especie de estafa).

Al lío, cuando Depeche predijo Codere y saltó a la alza, me quedé flipando, este tío sabe tanto de bolsa, es decir, tiene contactos con las agencias y sabe que valores van a saltar, le dí los 90 pavos (sabemos su cuenta bancaria). Me metí en Codere, de la que salí escaldado el día que con dos amiguitos suyos (el multinick) decía que había que comprar para subir un céntimo y hacemos un martillo con banderola que iba a subir la acción al día siguiente un 300%. Me dije, por dios, lo vendo TODO. El tema de la energías positivas me dejo KO. De hecho le dije que me diese de baja y me devolviera el dinero. No hizo ni lo primero ni lo segundo.

Luego empezó todo eso del Forex. Ya todo olía mal. Puse un vídeo en como explicaban como se nutren las estafas de este tema, y son exactamente como ha pasado. Aquí se ha denunciado.Más o menos El modus operandus es de un estafador. Pero ha dado todo, cuentas bancarias, nombre, apellido, facebook (sabemos quienes son sus amigos).


Creo que estamos frente un desiquilibrado que posiblemente haya sido estafado a su vez. Lo que no quita que lo denuncien los afectados.

Demasiado hemos tardado en tirar de la manta. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## racional (31 Oct 2013)

cfds, forex, apalancamiento y demas = ruina asegurada


----------



## A+++ (31 Oct 2013)

Ya no creo ni que aparezca ...


----------



## InsiderFX (31 Oct 2013)

racional dijo:


> cfds, forex, apalancamiento y demas = ruina asegurada



Al margen de todo, y espero que Depeche pague por todo lo que ha hecho, discrepo contigo, el apalancamiento y demas es solo una herramienta. Si eres bueno y bates al mercado, ganaras mas rapido, si eres nefasto te arruinaras antes. Solo aceleras las cosas.


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> En buen fregao se ha metido este también sin comerlo ni beberlo. Supongo que le será fácil demostrar que no estaba conchabado con el gurú pero ya de momento le van a tocar las pelotas con las denuncias.



Yo me ofrecí a montarselo tambien, pero no le debio gustar mi minuta en forma de porcentajes porque pasó de mi xD MENOS MAL!


----------



## Norske (31 Oct 2013)

pullerazo dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Me presento brevemente, llevo mucho tiempo leyendo burbuja, de esos lectores silenciosos, sobre todo, cosas de consumo responsable (cosa curiosa porque he acabado en una especie de estafa).
> 
> ...



Pullerazo, el tema puede ser muy grave para los que estan todavía metidos. 

Puedes hacer un copy paste del mensaje justo anterior de dynamo y pegarlo en el foro del gurú? A algunos se les puede hacer muy largo el día como este personaje lo haya dejado todo abierto sin más


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Yo me ofrecí a montarselo tambien, pero no le debio gustar mi minuta en forma de porcentajes porque pasó de mi xD MENOS MAL!



Yo también me ofrecí a ayudarle. Me dio las gracias, me dijo que tenía webmaster y que no le pagara los 90€ porque se me veía buena gente.
Y yo cómo gilipollas insistí y le solté los 90€ pensando que era un tío serio :ouch:


----------



## nimind (31 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo también me ofrecí a ayudarle. Me dio las gracias, me dijo que tenía webmaster y que no le pagara los 90€ porque se me veía buena gente.
> Y yo cómo gilipollas insistí y le solté los 90€ pensando que era un tío serio :ouch:



Me pasó igual


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

nimind dijo:


> Me pasó igual



Que cabrón, a mi no me dijo que no pagara xDDDDDD se ve le gusto menos mi propuesta que las vuetras


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Oct 2013)

A ver, recordando lo que ha dicho Dynamo, creo, unas páginas más atrás... y hayan dejado las cuentas operativas abiertas todavía y te zampes un Margin Call con descubierto...Todavía el tema puede ser peor.


----------



## Bucanero (31 Oct 2013)

Lo que me fastidia es la cara de tonto que se me ha quedado con este asunto. Yo mismo me lo creí todo. Menos mal que no invertí en el forex dichoso. Pero ahora que hago con las Codere? Vendo con alguna perdida y punto o nos mantenemos haber que ocurre? 

Lo que me da pena es por los que habeis palmado en el forex porque al menos si lo has echo tu pues eah.


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (31 Oct 2013)

Pues yo le gratifiqué con 100€ porque me ha hecho ganar mucha pasta (incluso antes de que dijese nada de que iba a montar un foro), no estoy en Forex ni quiero estarlo.
Ahora que cada uno se haga dueño de sus decisiones.


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

Dynamo dijo:


> El EURUSD ahora mismo en 1.3635, 55 pips de pérdidas ante una cartera apalancadísima. Digo esto por si hay algun usuario afectado con alguna posición.... Cabe la posibilidad de poder perder más de los fondos depositados, revisen sus cuentas por favor.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias Dynamo por tus comentarios.
Yo no entré en Forex porque me parecía absurdo lo que decía, se lo dije en público y me costó el baneo de su foro (se podría decir que tuve suerte )
Sin embargo yo y algún otro forero si andamos pillados con Codere. En mi caso estoy con un precio medio de 2,08 aproximadamente y aunque no es una cuantía enorme si agradecería algún consejo y si ves una estrategia clara de salida. Seguramente alguien más se podría beneficiar de tu punto de vista.
Gracias de nuevo y bienvenido!

---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 14:33 ----------




Duendek86 dijo:


> Que cabrón, a mi no me dijo que no pagara xDDDDDD se ve le gusto menos mi propuesta que las vuetras



Eso es porque seguro que le querías cobrar! Pesetero!!!


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (31 Oct 2013)

Bucanero dijo:


> Lo que me fastidia es la cara de tonto que se me ha quedado con este asunto. Yo mismo me lo creí todo. Menos mal que no invertí en el forex dichoso. Pero ahora que hago con las Codere? Vendo con alguna perdida y punto o nos mantenemos haber que ocurre?
> 
> Lo que me da pena es por los que habeis palmado en el forex porque al menos si lo has echo tu pues eah.



Hemos hablado de las fundamentales... por técnico deberías estar fuera hace tiempo...Si ahora dejas de creer en las fundamentales también mejor que vendas...
Suerte


----------



## racional (31 Oct 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Al margen de todo, y espero que Depeche pague por todo lo que ha hecho, discrepo contigo, el apalancamiento y demas es solo una herramienta. Si eres bueno y bates al mercado, ganaras mas rapido, si eres nefasto te arruinaras antes. Solo aceleras las cosas.



Vale, tu lo sabes, pero mucha gente que se mete en CDFS no se entara de nada y operan tal cual y luego pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Gracias Dynamo por tus comentarios.
> Yo no entré en Forex porque me parecía absurdo lo que decía, se lo dije en público y me costó el baneo de su foro (se podría decir que tuve suerte )
> Sin embargo yo y algún otro forero si andamos pillados con Codere. En mi caso estoy con un precio medio de 2,08 aproximadamente y aunque no es una cuantía enorme si agradecería algún consejo y si ves una estrategia clara de salida. Seguramente alguien más se podría beneficiar de tu punto de vista.
> Gracias de nuevo y bienvenido!
> ...



Pues claro que le pedia pasta, un 10% de los ingressos por cuotas creo recordar... es que yo lo de trabajar gratis como que no lo veo xD

En cuanto a CODERE yo mantengo, no parece que se vaya a desplomar de momento y cuando surja alguna noticia buena tipo eurovegas o similar y/o resultados puede que nos de una alegria. Creo que compensa la espera esa posibilidad de subida. A ver la gente mas experta que opina, porque no hablo de corto donde la mayoria opina que seguira bajando, sino a un corto-medio plazo.


----------



## JohnDoe (31 Oct 2013)

Nunca antes había estado tanto tiempo sin postear Depeche en su foro, no?

Espero que no sea un


----------



## pullerazo (31 Oct 2013)

Norske. Hecho. Gracias. Espero que pueden cerrar las cuentas. Cualquiera encuentra ahora a la tal Silvia.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Oct 2013)

Joder con el EURUSD todavía hace glu glu...


----------



## pullerazo (31 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Yo me ofrecí a montarselo tambien, pero no le debio gustar mi minuta en forma de porcentajes porque pasó de mi xD MENOS MAL!



De todas maneras, cuando reventó su cuenta Forex, salía felizmente diciendo que tenía 90 euros, recordaís?. Luego se destapó y no dijo nada. Puede ser que ya esté comprado.


----------



## itaka (31 Oct 2013)

estoy flipando con las ultimas lecturas del foro de depeche, 

vaya tela, y como nos engaño. o nos dejamos engañar. en fin. una lección muy cara.


----------



## queco (31 Oct 2013)

Las lecciones de vida suelen ser muy caras. Esta en el fondo no lo es tanto. Solo ha costado dinero.
Y seguro que se amortizará en el futuro aplicando lo aprendido.

No creo que a Depeche le salga tan barato.


----------



## Jorkomboi (31 Oct 2013)

queco dijo:


> Las lecciones de vida suelen ser muy caras. Esta en el fondo no lo es tanto. Solo ha costado dinero.
> Y seguro que se amortizará en el futuro aplicando lo aprendido.
> 
> No creo que a Depeche le salga tan barato.



Solo con el polvo que le va a meter a Depeche la CNMV por tener el chiringuito ilegal, va a estar algún tiempo sin poder sentarse.

Aparte de las denuncias por estafa.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (31 Oct 2013)

La Hostia, como se esta poniendo el foro depeche al parecer alguno ya he denunciado a la guardia civil

Cuenta Forex En Directo - Page 13 - Hablemos de inversiones - Rastreador Financiero


----------



## Jorkomboi (31 Oct 2013)

Depeche ha hablado:

"Nadie va a perder un euro,no lo permitiré,ya he hablado con las personas afectadas,y ya les he explicado que haré.Son 3 personas que pusieron 1.000 euros.
Por otro lado Blacky,kitos84 y combo ya les he dicho que voy a subir su cuenta tradeando,no me cabe la menor duda.
Me comentan que en burbuja me quieren denunciar,jeje,espero la denuncia,despues pondré la mia contra todos los que están escribiendo difamando sobre mi.
Esta vez si que no les voy a perdonar la denuncia.
Repito,aqui nadie va a perder dinero,si fuese necesario lo pongo de mi bolsillo."


----------



## TONIMONTANA (31 Oct 2013)

Voy ha llevar al peque al cole y de paso me comprare unas palomitas ya que se presenta interesante la tarde.


----------



## hydra69 (31 Oct 2013)

Ya está el depeche en el foro...ese con el "keep calm".....

QUe pone el la pasta....pues venga pedirsela antes que desconecte...


----------



## venecia (31 Oct 2013)

Los que dicen que me van a denunciar que vayan a hacerlo,a ver si tienen pelotas, que despues ya haré yo mi denuncia,y les voy a denunciar yo por todo lo que llevan difamando sobre mi.
Les pido por favor que denuncien,lo estoy deseando.
dicho por tepeche.........

jajajajaajaj palomitass pa todosss este tio esta pa chaleco de fuerzaaaa


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (31 Oct 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Depeche ha hablado:
> 
> "Nadie va a perder un euro,no lo permitiré,ya he hablado con las personas afectadas,y ya les he explicado que haré.*Son 3 personas que pusieron 1.000 euros.
> Por otro lado Blacky,kitos84 y combo ya les he dicho que voy a subir su cuenta tradeando,*no me cabe la menor duda.
> ...



El diagnóstico financiero es claro, tiene 3.000€ para devolver a los primeros, pero no tiene ni los 20.000€ para devolver a los que han perdido pasta de verdad. Y eso que se suponía que no se cuando había ganado 300.000$. Me acuerdo hace unas semanas cuando dijo que había comprado 40.000 acciones de Codere (aprox. x2€) y me sorprendió que alguien así se molestara a montar un cutre-foro para cobrar 90€ por cliente. El trabajo que supone un proyecto así no sale a cuenta si ganas varias veces esa cantidad invirtiendo.


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Oct 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Ya está el depeche en el foro...ese con el "keep calm".....
> 
> Que pone el la pasta....pues venga pedirsela antes que desconecte...



Ojo que nos va a denunciar el! jojojoj por difamación! ) me descojono! 

Tepeche majo, ve a la GC y di que un tipo llamado hisholiness y que tiene un avatar de "el santo" te ha llamado estafador y luego, les explicas porqué.


----------



## queco (31 Oct 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Solo con el polvo que le va a meter a Depeche la CNMV por tener el chiringuito ilegal, va a estar algún tiempo sin poder sentarse.
> 
> Aparte de las denuncias por estafa.



A mi en cierto modo me da pena. No creo que sea un estafador sino un inconsciente o quizá un enfermo


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Oct 2013)

Lo que no me sorprenderia en absoluto es que alguien, el mismo o IronFx, devolviera la pasta a los estafados para que el asunto no llegue a mayores, y pueden hacerlo de dos formas, o ingreso en cuenta o, que es lo que yo haria si fuera IronFx, levantarles la cuenta a donde estaba, y dejarles que operen y pierdan la pasta ellos solitos, aunque no se si a alguno le quedarán ganas de jugar...

---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 16:34 ----------




queco dijo:


> A mi en cierto modo me da pena. No creo que sea un estafador sino un inconsciente o quizá un enfermo



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, creo que el ha sido el primer estafado por IronFX....pero creo firmemente, desde lo de codere y su ultima etapa en burbuja que sus dos o tres aciertos le han convertido en megalomano, un creido, y le ha llevado a la locura y la ludopatia. Ademas creo que es bipolar.


----------



## hydra69 (31 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo, creo que el ha sido el primer estafado por IronFX....pero creo firmemente, desde lo de codere y su ultima etapa en burbuja que sus dos o tres aciertos le han convertido en megalomano, un creido, y le ha llevado a la locura y la ludopatia. Ademas creo que es bipolar.



Hombre cordura en sus comentarios ,no es que destile mucha la verdad....o eso o se está haciendo el loco para no devolver la pasta.....



> Saldré por la puerta de alante,lo tengo todo controlado.
> Os voy a enseñar como se invierte en Forex, aprended.



Un tio que después de lo que ha pasado...escribe semejante perla...o está muy zumbado(ludopata) o es muy listo(profesional de la estafa)....

Y por los pantallazos del facebook ...me inclino más por lo segundo....

Amos un Supuesto(hindi) metido en el trading en representación de un jeque arabe o no se que ostias....

Es un guion de peli barata...


----------



## venecia (31 Oct 2013)

foro cerrado...no puedo leer nadaaa.....otro madoff


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (31 Oct 2013)

Esto es patético, entre pillos anda el juego: 

- Un pillo q monta un antro sin humo ni copas pero con pasta.

- Unos “hinversores” pidiendo las perdidas, bajo amenazas de denuncia, de su juego de cartas marcadas.

Y SI HUBIERAIS GANADO? 

Como culebrón sin pibas esta muy bien pero el lío lo habéis montado juntos, cada uno con vuestra responsabilidad. O antes era legal para “ugar” y ahora es ilegal para pedir?


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Oct 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Hombre cordura en sus comentarios ,no es que destile mucha la verdad....o eso o se está haciendo el loco para no devolver la pasta.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Send me your trading history"

*Tepeche: "I can't"* jojojoj:XX::XX::XX: pues claro que no puede, no tiene! y la poca que tiene es más roja que la ostia! Eso si, si le manda la demo de selfbank con la que gano 300k se caga el hindi....



Y al lorito que le manda mensajes privados a.....SONIA MONROY! joojojojojoj


----------



## ninfireblade (31 Oct 2013)

Yo no creo que depeche sea un timador... No se... Llamadme ingenuo pero yo creo que mas bien se le ha ido la olla con lis éxitos pasados y la gente dotándole la píldora cuando la subida de codere. Que no se si habrá sido suerte o no pero la subida de 1.20 a 2.90 ahí esta
Luego aparecieron los que públicamente dijeron que había que pagarle algo (cosa que nunca estuve de acuerdo y así lo dije aquí pirque quien tomaba la decisión de invertir y arriesgar su dinero eramos nosotros) y ese creo que fue el momento en el que lo subimos a una nube y ahí se quedó. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## hydra69 (31 Oct 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Yo no creo que depeche sea un timador... No se... Llamadme ingenuo pero yo creo que mas bien se le ha ido la olla con lis éxitos pasados y la gente dotándole la píldora cuando la subida de codere. Que no se si habrá sido suerte o no pero la subida de 1.20 a 2.90 ahí esta
> Luego aparecieron los que públicamente dijeron que había que pagarle algo (cosa que nunca estuve de acuerdo y así lo dije aquí pirque quien tomaba la decisión de invertir y arriesgar su dinero eramos nosotros) y ese creo que fue el momento en el que lo subimos a una nube y ahí se quedó.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk



Ya lo que tu quieras,pero el tio no paga y da largas,eso en mi tierra se llama profesional de la estafa y la mora(no la de comer).

AL menos sabemos que le arrima cebolleta a la sonia monroy...::::


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> "Send me your trading history"
> 
> *Tepeche: "I can't"* jojojoj:XX::XX::XX: pues claro que no puede, no tiene! y la poca que tiene es más roja que la ostia! Eso si, si le manda la demo de selfbank con la que gano 300k se caga el hindi....
> 
> ...



Impresionante lo de Sonia Monroy!!! jajajajajaja!!! 
Pagaba otros 90€ por leer que coño le ponía!!! :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Impresionante lo de Sonia Monroy!!! jajajajajaja!!!
> Pagaba otros 90€ por leer que coño le ponía!!! :XX::XX::XX::XX:



Le estaba invitando a dar una vuelta en su nuevo lamborghini. Ajajjajaja


----------



## venecia (31 Oct 2013)

podéis entrar en el forode guripex no puedo....


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

Y dice que le vamos a denunciar los de Burbuja? :s que no, que no, que son los usuarios de tu foro los que lo han puesto xD

Yo no se que le ha dado con Burbuja a este hombre pero tiene Burbuja entre ceja y ceja.


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Y dice que le vamos a denunciar los de Burbuja? :s que no, que no, que son los usuarios de tu foro los que lo han puesto xD
> 
> Yo no se que le ha dado con Burbuja a este hombre pero tiene Burbuja entre ceja y ceja.



Pues básicamente lo que le Jode es que hemos avisado de lo que iba a pasar a cada paso que daba, no le hemos bailado el agua y es probable que le hayamos jodido un par de clientes. Además de dejarlo en evidencia.


----------



## racional (31 Oct 2013)

Depeche es otro ingenuo engañado por la ilusion que ha creado el sistema financiero de que es facil ganar dinero en el sistema, no creais que depeche es el unico en este foro, hay mas igual que creen haber visto la luz y tratan de convenzer a los demas, unos con el forex, otros con el bitcoin, otros con el oro, etc, y la ambicion e ingenuidad de los demas hace el resto.


----------



## andale (31 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> podéis entrar en el forode guripex no puedo....




Yo tampoco veo nada . No se abre


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

andale dijo:


> Yo tampoco veo nada . No se abre



A mi si me ze abre pero no me extrañaría que pegara el cerrojazo en 0 segundos.


----------



## itaka (31 Oct 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Yo no creo que depeche sea un timador... No se... Llamadme ingenuo pero yo creo que mas bien se le ha ido la olla con lis éxitos pasados y la gente dotándole la píldora cuando la subida de codere. Que no se si habrá sido suerte o no pero la subida de 1.20 a 2.90 ahí esta
> Luego aparecieron los que públicamente dijeron que había que pagarle algo (cosa que nunca estuve de acuerdo y así lo dije aquí pirque quien tomaba la decisión de invertir y arriesgar su dinero eramos nosotros) y ese creo que fue el momento en el que lo subimos a una nube y ahí se quedó.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk



yo estuve apuntado al foro, pero vamos la idea era pq iba a enseñar a invertir, a hacer buenos análisis tecnicos, etc.. a mi me convenció pq vamos había acertado con codere, solaria, campofrio , pero vamos luego el foro perdió todo sentido cuando empezo en el tema forex.


----------



## JohnDoe (31 Oct 2013)

A mí si me abre pero han desaparecido mensajes y desde el:



> Saldré por la puerta de alante,lo tengo todo controlado.
> Os voy a enseñar como se invierte en Forex, aprended.



de hace una hora ya no veo nada nuevo. Me extrañaría que por ejemplo el de los 9000 euros estuviera satisfecho con esta respuesta.


----------



## andale (31 Oct 2013)

itaka dijo:


> yo estuve apuntado al foro, pero vamos la idea era pq iba a enseñar a invertir, a hacer buenos análisis tecnicos, etc.. a mi me convenció pq vamos* había acertado con codere, solaria, campofrio *, pero vamos luego el foro perdió todo sentido cuando empezo en el tema forex.




Yo tengo un reloj estropeado que da la hora exacta 2 veces al día . El resto de las horas , no vale para nada .


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

JohnDoe dijo:


> A mí si me abre pero han desaparecido mensajes y desde el:
> 
> 
> 
> de hace una hora ya no veo nada nuevo. Me extrañaría que por ejemplo el de los 9000 euros estuviera satisfecho con esta respuesta.



Lo mismo esta camino del cuartelillo...


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Oct 2013)

itaka dijo:


> yo estuve apuntado al foro, pero vamos la idea era pq iba a enseñar a invertir, a hacer buenos análisis tecnicos, etc.. a mi me convenció pq vamos había acertado con codere, solaria, campofrio , pero vamos luego el foro perdió todo sentido cuando empezo en el tema forex.



Recuerda que todos los días recomendaba codere y pinchaba, dia tras día, 1 acierto 30 fallos. Y por no hablar de sus recomendaciones como SPS la semana que baja un 70%, Fersa la que baja de 0,48 a 0,42 o soldaría cuando se entré la de 0,9 a 0,78...o ponerse corto en ibex acs y sacyr la semana que más subieron....


----------



## Thaiel (31 Oct 2013)

Kitos ha posteado...sí deja escribir.


----------



## itaka (31 Oct 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Recuerda que todos los días recomendaba codere y pinchaba, dia tras día, 1 acierto 30 fallos. Y por no hablar de sus recomendaciones como SPS la semana que baja un 70%, Fersa la que baja de 0,48 a 0,42 o soldaría cuando se entré la de 0,9 a 0,78...o ponerse corto en ibex acs y sacyr la semana que más subieron....



si todo eso es cierto y tb recomendó vertice. 

pero cuando se monto el foro, había acertado bastante, y hasta parecia prudente. marco una entrada en jazztel y un salida, en solaria lo mismo. 

cuando empezó el foro ya fue otro cantar, no acertó ni una

---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 16:38 ----------




andale dijo:


> Yo tengo un reloj estropeado que da la hora exacta 2 veces al día . El resto de las horas , no vale para nada .




si de acuerdo, pero vistos los huevos es toro. 

los que nos apuntamos al foro, lo hicimos con idea de aprender.


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

1.43 con 2000 y pocos titulos... parece que desplomar no se desploma de momento, a ver esta ultima recta que hace, aunque me da que el cierre va a estar por aqui, centimo arriba, centimo abajo irremediablemente.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 16:42 ----------

JUASSS, amenaza con abogados.... mi madre del alma, esto va a acabar como el rosario de la aurora.


----------



## racional (31 Oct 2013)

Cuenta Forex En Directo - Page 14 - Hablemos de inversiones - Rastreador Financiero


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Oct 2013)

itaka dijo:


> si de acuerdo, pero vistos los huevos es toro.



no, no es cierto, se avisó por activa y por pasiva. Se ha ido retransmitiendo paso por paso lo que iba a suceder. Nadie que lea este foro puede decir que no esta sobre aviso.
Leete las respuestas de cuando prometió un 20% mensual.


----------



## SkullandPhones (31 Oct 2013)

Se pone chulito el pirado este::



> Mis abogados y yo sabemos perfectamente lo que es difamar,espero que vosotros tengáis pruebas de que he estafado.
> Te pongo el significado de Estafa de la RAE?


----------



## moisty70 (31 Oct 2013)

Varios abogados velan por nuestro tarado favorito


----------



## Sarum (31 Oct 2013)

Cada vez que me encuentro con un quilombo de estos en internet me paro a mirar un rato y siempre ( o casi siempre...) repiten el mismo esquema:

-Se aparece un tipo de la nada y te dice que ha encontrado la formula de: La felicidad, la forma de hacerse rico muy rápido y con poca inversión, la cura de una enfermedad, energía libre... [Agregue aquí un etcétera a gusto del consumidor] y que la va a compartir contigo porque es muy bueno. Tal vez con una pequeña remuneración de tu parte. Ínfima, comparada con los beneficios que obtendrás.
:fiufiu:

-Muestra algunos resultados de que su formula/magia funciona. Esto es la carnada. Da igual que los datos que exponga sean incontrastables, la gente se los fuma igual. )

-Gana una parroquia (Porque aquí la cosa se empieza a poner mística) de adeptos. Algunos más convencidos que otros. Los que pidan prueba de fe, serán desterrados, acallados, o lo que convenga; Invocando persecuciones, falta de positividad, o lo que se le ocurra. Los que no, seran admitidos a la vera del señor.
Es lógico, el iluminado solo necesita fieles que crean en él por fe ciega. :no:

-Opera todo lo que puede, hasta que algunos fieles empiezan a sentirse desplumados y dar la voz de alarma. :
.... y la gente sigue cayendo. Una y otra vez. ::


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

moisty70 dijo:


> Varios abogados velan por nuestro tarado favorito



Les pagara con acceso premium al foro? xDDDDD

y que conste que yo pague como un bendito porque hasta ese momento me habia hecho ganar pasta. Casualidad supongo xD :: :: ::


----------



## mfernama (31 Oct 2013)

Cuando Monster dijo que esto acabaría como el rosario de la aurora pensé que tenía razón, pero jamás que iria tan rápido.

Calopez podría desbanearlo, porque creo que dijo que no se pasaba por burbuja porque estaba baneado...


----------



## hydra69 (31 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Cuando Monster dijo que esto acabaría como el rosario de la aurora pensé que tenía razón, pero jamás que iria tan rápido.
> 
> Calopez podría desbanearlo, porque creo que dijo que no se pasaba por burbuja porque estaba baneado...



Es lo que tiene el apalancamiento las cosas van más rápido


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

Como dijo otro forero estar baneado no es la muerte... Se registra como "El_elegido", "Depeche 2.0" o "OsVoyAHacerRicosMientrasVoyEnMiLambo" y fuera. Lo que pasa es que es una excusa cojonuda la de no puedo entrar porque me banean. 
Sabe que si entra aquí le van a llover ostias como panes (dialécticas claro)

---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 17:02 ----------

Por cierto Duende. Me he quitado el resto del muerto asumiendo pérdidas menos mil y pico pavos for if the flies.
Capitulo Gurupeche cerrado.


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Como dijo otro forero estar baneado no es la muerte... Se registra como "El_elegido", "Depeche 2.0" o "OsVoyAHacerRicosMientrasVoyEnMiLambo" y fuera. Lo que pasa es que es una excusa cojonuda la de no puedo entrar porque me banean.
> Sabe que si entra aquí le van a llover ostias como panes (dialécticas claro)
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 17:02 ----------
> ...



No me dejes soloooooo, nada, tranquilos, ya dirijo yo la empresa con sebasesco a mi vera.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 17:04 ----------

Gracias por el aviso anyway


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> No me dejes soloooooo, nada, tranquilos, ya dirijo yo la empresa son sebasesco a mi vera.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 17:04 ----------
> 
> Gracias por el aviso anyway



Pues igual dentro de un rato sube pero que sensación tío!! 
Te lo recomiendo :: 
Sebasesco te debe un par de cañas por el favor que le hiciste presentándole al guru eh?? ::::::


----------



## Baki (31 Oct 2013)

itaka dijo:


> si todo eso es cierto y tb recomendó vertice.
> 
> pero cuando se monto el foro, había acertado bastante, y hasta parecia prudente. marco una entrada en jazztel y un salida, en solaria lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Esacto!! Yo me apunté para aprender, simple y llano. Que por cierto, aprender lo que se dice aprender, más bien poco


----------



## InsiderFX (31 Oct 2013)

[YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgcCOwKVcsE#t=64]Víctimas afectadas por la estafa de Finanzas Forex - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]
Depeche Edition


----------



## Thaiel (31 Oct 2013)

Ojo!!!. Le piden explicaciones en un hilo sobre el hilo de los pobres arruinados para que vaya y se explique. Esta es la respuedsta.

_"Intento ir ahora,estoy haciendo muchos trades de compra y venta para levantar de 30 euros a 9000,se que lo voy a hacer"._

Es decir, un 30.000 % de subida.....Dios mío, esto roza ya lo....pffff, ni sé que decir.


Por otro lado, anuncia subidas en Codere la semana que viene.

_"Pero te digo una cosa,todos los de burbuja que dicen que Codere va a quebrar,la semana que viene entrarán en Codere,se intentarán subir al carro,y si no se suben yo me alegraré,porque no merecen ganar con Codere"._

Y repite que no es un estafador....Realmente, creo está enfermo....y muy grave además.


----------



## ninfireblade (31 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> No me dejes soloooooo, nada, tranquilos, ya dirijo yo la empresa con sebasesco a mi vera.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 17:04 ----------
> 
> Gracias por el aviso anyway





Tranquilo que solo no estas. Yo tengo bastantes.


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Oct 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> [YOUTUBE=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgcCOwKVcsE#t=64]Víctimas afectadas por la estafa de Finanzas Forex - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]
> Depeche Edition



Hay otro muy bueno tambien...rentabilidades del 20%, "os voy a hacer ricos"...

[YOUTUBE]9WTHFr0AGRg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

Thaiel dijo:


> Ojo!!!. Le piden explicaciones en un hilo sobre el hilo de los pobres arruinados para que vaya y se explique. Esta es la respuedsta.
> 
> _"Intento ir ahora,estoy haciendo muchos trades de compra y venta para levantar de 30 euros a 9000,se que lo voy a hacer"._
> 
> ...



Yo es que desde que me dijo que estar en contra de él era estar en contra del "Ser Superior" ya no me sorprendo de nada :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

Baki dijo:


> Esacto!! Yo me apunté para aprender, simple y llano. Que por cierto, aprender lo que se dice aprender, más bien poco



Al contrario, hemos aprendido MUCHO mas de lo creemos, tanto los que pagamos premium, los que no, he incluso los que se metieron en Forex con el. Eso si, a cada uno nos ha salido un precio diferente el aprendizaje.


----------



## BlueLaser (31 Oct 2013)

Me voy solo un dia por reuniones de trabajo y cuando vuelvo me encuentro un docudrama en marcha. Pensaba que la cosa esta del FollatriX explotaría en pocos días, pero no de un dia para otro. Vaya culebrón, si no fuera porque hay pasta sería para echarse unas risas y comerse unas palomitas. Me temo que al tipo le van a dar hasta en el carnet de identidad. Eso sí, genio y figura hasta la sepultura. Esto es Halloween, el tipo ha preguntado "susto o muerte", la gente dijo susto, mejor haber pedido muerte


----------



## Robopoli (31 Oct 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Me voy solo un dia por reuniones de trabajo y cuando vuelvo me encuentro un docudrama en marcha. Pensaba que la cosa esta del FollatriX explotaría en pocos días, pero no de un dia para otro. Vaya culebrón, si no fuera porque hay pasta sería para echarse unas risas y comerse unas palomitas. Me temo que al tipo le van a dar hasta en el carnet de identidad. Eso sí, genio y figura hasta la sepultura. Esto es Halloween, el tipo ha preguntado "susto o muerte", la gente dijo susto, mejor haber pedido muerte



Si ya se sabe... siempre es en Octubre XDXDXD


----------



## Thaiel (31 Oct 2013)

Cuando a un trilero lo pillan....esos de la bolita, sí!!, salen por patas y con la cabeza baja, para pasar desapercibido e intentar trilear en otro sitio que no lo conozca. No se pone gallito.

Por lo tanto, cada vez tengo más claro que hay un problema de bipolaridad y desde que entramos en otoño, dejó la medicación....Se ha montado un mundo "matrix" dentro de su mente acojonante.


----------



## itaka (31 Oct 2013)

no se pero siendo policia, como dijo en su momento en el foro, parece que no sabe donde se ha metido.


----------



## decloban (31 Oct 2013)

itaka dijo:


> no se pero siendo policia, como dijo en su momento en el foro, parece que no sabe donde se ha metido.



¿Y que tiene que pasar para que un policía deje de serlo? :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Jorkomboi (31 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Al contrario, hemos aprendido MUCHO mas de lo creemos, tanto los que pagamos premium, los que no, he incluso los que se metieron en Forex con el. Eso si, a cada uno nos ha salido un precio diferente el aprendizaje.



A mi los 90€ me sirvieron para aprender que siempre siempre siempre siempre hay que usar stop loss/dinamico.


----------



## Thaiel (31 Oct 2013)

Alguien lo sigue en facebook???...mejor dicho, al rastreador financiero.

De traca lo de selfbank....Creo que debería hacérselo mirar.


----------



## Geyperman (31 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> No me dejes soloooooo, nada, tranquilos, ya dirijo yo la empresa con sebasesco a mi vera.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 17:04 ----------
> 
> Gracias por el aviso anyway





ninfireblade dijo:


> Tranquilo que solo no estas. Yo tengo bastantes.




A mas de tres nos queda Codere para rato :XX:


----------



## itaka (31 Oct 2013)

Geyperman dijo:


> A mas de tres nos queda Codere para rato :XX:



el año que viene cuando este en el ibex nos vamos a reir un rato :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Jorkomboi (31 Oct 2013)

itaka dijo:


> el año que viene cuando este en el ibex nos vamos a reir un rato :XX::XX::XX:



Y cotizando a 10 euros, que no se te olvide.


----------



## Gekko_ (31 Oct 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Depeche ha hablado:
> 
> "Nadie va a perder un euro,no lo permitiré,ya he hablado con las personas afectadas,y ya les he explicado que haré.Son 3 personas que pusieron 1.000 euros.
> *Por otro lado Blacky,kitos84 y combo ya les he dicho que voy a subir su cuenta tradeando,no me cabe la menor duda.*
> ...



Yo a Blacky, a Kitos84 y a combo les recomendaría, si les queda algo de saldo, que cambien el password de la cuenta a la de ya. Y una vez cambiado hablen con él.

Así, si fuera cierto que les va a recuperar el dinero perdido tradeando (lo dudo) y no tiene la menor duda, que utilice su propia cuenta para tradear. Cuando gane lo que ha dicho que va a ganar, les hace un reembolso a sus cuentas y ya está. Y si por un casual perdiera, solo lo haría con su dinero, el asumiría el riesgo al 100%.

Sería lo mas correcto, los clientes ya no asumirían mas riesgos y ya sería responsabilidad y riesgo suyo al 100%.


----------



## itaka (31 Oct 2013)

no se pero supongo que Ironfx tendrá algo que decir de todo esto.


----------



## hydra69 (31 Oct 2013)

El tio este se llama xavi(javier) crespo que mas¿?¿,porque no le localizo por el internete,además el andoba se guarda muy mucho de tachar siempre su segundo apellido....


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Oct 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> Si lo haces, el 100% de la responsabilidad será tuya, y de nadie mas. Cuando te engañan una vez... , y tal y tal, ...



editandooooooooooo animo Kitos84


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (31 Oct 2013)

ok, entonces mejor borramos los ultimos mensajes, no quiero joder su plan.


----------



## Cordobesa (31 Oct 2013)

Es increíble que estos casos se repitan una y otra vez. El tal depeche tiene facebook a su nombre, y muchos datos. Muy expuesto para hacer esto de forma consciente. Esto suena a soy un trader de la leche que enganchó dos operaciones buenas, y me voy a montar un chiringuito que me va a hacer rico. El problema es que los buenos están escondidos fulminando cuentas de iluminados. Bienvenidos a la realidad.


----------



## hydra69 (31 Oct 2013)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Es increíble que estos casos se repitan una y otra vez. El tal depeche tiene facebook a su nombre, y muchos datos. Muy expuesto para hacer esto de forma consciente. Esto suena a soy un trader de la leche que enganchó dos operaciones buenas, y me voy a montar un chiringuito que me va a hacer rico. El problema es que los buenos están escondidos fulminando cuentas de iluminados. Bienvenidos a la realidad.



No tiene facebook a su nombre...

Tiene un nombre un Apellido 

Xavier(javier) Crespo

Y una fecha de nacimiento.

Suponiendo que todos ellos sean datos verídicos,cosa que es mucho suponer...

Falta el segundo apellido...javieres crespos en barcelona me salen unos cuantos....

Y a mi me suena a que este de desequilibrado poco...


----------



## venecia (31 Oct 2013)

faceboos del gurupeche:

Estoy a la espera de que SelfBank me devuelva 6000 euros que me ha hecho desaparecer de mi cuenta por error de su sistema.
No voy a dar más detalles de momento,porque confío en que hoy antes de las 19 horas me resuelvan el problema.
Si no me lo resuelven todo el mundo se va a enterar de lo que han hecho.
Les voy a dar una oportunidad,para que me devuelvan lo que es mio.
Sino todo el mundo va a saber cosas que no creo que a SelfBank le interese.
En caso de que no me devuelvan mi dinero,crearé una plataforma de afectados de SelfBank para denunciarles, todos los perjudicados,el abogado lo pago yo.:XX::XX::XX::XX:

en fin


----------



## ane agurain (31 Oct 2013)

pues codere al final no ha cortado vigia con la inferior
igual minirebota la semana que viene?

fuera de vidrala y viscofan, minisangría
menos mal que prosegur y grifols contrarrestan
azkoyen y eads siguen en cartera

pensando en ebro y solaria más abajo


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Oct 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> No tiene facebook a su nombre...
> 
> Tiene un nombre un Apellido
> 
> ...



Si teiene, es xavi.crespo.5 en el fb de rastreador financiero se tienen como amigo a si mismo el gilipollas, pero no he visto el segundo apellido


----------



## hydra69 (31 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> faceboos del gurupeche:
> 
> Estoy a la espera de que SelfBank me devuelva 6000 euros que me ha hecho desaparecer de mi cuenta por error de su sistema.
> No voy a dar más detalles de momento,porque confío en que hoy antes de las 19 horas me resuelvan el problema.
> ...




Este pájaro está limpiando las cuentas y alzando bienes...


----------



## Dynamo (31 Oct 2013)

Hola señores

De verdad hay gente que puede creerse a este individuo

Os informo que a Blacky ya le he subido de 49 euros a 512 en estos momentos,l*o dificil es pasar de 100,una vez superados los 100 es mas facil.*
Kitos pronto llegará a 100.
Ya os irán poniendo pantallazos.
Lo voy a conseguir.

Cada día este mundillo me sorprende más, creí haberlo visto todo pero para nada.... Lo que no entiendo es porque no le cierran ya las cuentas al "Guru", hemos avisado de esto cientos de veces, por favor paren.


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> faceboos del gurupeche:
> 
> Estoy a la espera de que SelfBank me devuelva 6000 euros que me ha hecho desaparecer de mi cuenta por error de su sistema.
> No voy a dar más detalles de momento,porque confío en que hoy antes de las 19 horas me resuelvan el problema.
> ...




Ostia puta y nadie le escribe llamandole ladron? y que devuelva la pasta que tiene que devolver el????no me jodas


----------



## Cordobesa (31 Oct 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> No tiene facebook a su nombre...
> 
> Tiene un nombre un Apellido
> 
> ...



Google: Rastreador financiero facebook
voy a amigos : Busco Xavi Crespo y pincho
Donde estudió, entradas de amigos, etc....

De nada


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Oct 2013)

Dynamo dijo:


> Hola señores
> 
> De verdad hay gente que puede creerse a este individuo
> 
> ...



Hombre cuando has palmado de 13.500 a 100 euros, ya te da igual....


----------



## decloban (31 Oct 2013)

Id guardando datos por si desaparecen y luego se necesitan.


----------



## hydra69 (31 Oct 2013)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Google: Rastreador financiero facebook
> voy a amigos : Busco Xavi Crespo y pincho
> Donde estudió, entradas de amigos, etc....
> 
> De nada



No te he dado las gracias,y no está su segundo apellido...toda esa información no me vale de nada sin el segundo apellido....

Busca xavier crespo en barcelona.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 19:01 ----------




decloban dijo:


> Id guardando datos por si desaparecen y luego se necesitan.



Eso hago.....porque seguro que se van a necesitar.


----------



## Thaiel (31 Oct 2013)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Google: Rastreador financiero facebook
> voy a amigos : Busco Xavi Crespo y pincho
> Donde estudió, entradas de amigos, etc....
> 
> De nada



Pues pone dónde estudió...y una lista de amigos que no es pequeña.


----------



## queco (31 Oct 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> ok, entonces mejor borramos los ultimos mensajes, no quiero joder su plan.



Mucho me temo que no ha leído las condiciones del "bono"


----------



## Cordobesa (31 Oct 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> No te he dado las gracias,y no está su segundo apellido...toda esa información no me vale de nada sin el segundo apellido....
> 
> Busca xavier crespo en barcelona.



Ya, sale un político y un escritor. Es lo primero que se hace al buscar a alguien. Pero ya tienes amigos, universidad. Grupos etc... si no se ha currado una identidad a fondo. Con un poco de interés se saca quien es.


----------



## ane agurain (31 Oct 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Del foro de Depeche:
> 
> "ATENCION!
> 
> ...




el otro hilo mítico: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/111726-pelotazo-6-a-ano.html


----------



## venecia (31 Oct 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/xavi.crespo.5

hay teneis al pajaroooo


----------



## hydra69 (31 Oct 2013)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Ya, sale un político y un escritor. Es lo primero que se hace al buscar a alguien. Pero ya tienes amigos, universidad. Grupos etc... si no se ha currado una identidad a fondo. Con un poco de interés se saca quien es.



Esa identidad es más falsa que un billete de 3 euros de madera.....

La mama y la hermana son de galicia y el nacio en barcelona??? amos no me jodas.

Por cierto no existe el xavier crespo con el segundo apellido de la madre.

Y ultimamente añadió 6 putitas de muy buen ver??....seguro que son clientas.


----------



## locojaen (31 Oct 2013)

se supone era policía, eso acota la posibilidades.

lo cierto es que, visto en frío, no parece un estafador, más bien cobra fuerza la opinión que tenía algo oculto en la cabeza y el "éxito momentáneo" ha hecho que eso brote y pierda el norte. Sus mensajes son auténticas demostraciones que algo no marcha bien.
Más que abogados (que los va a necesitar me temo) necesita un especialista, urgente.


----------



## Thaiel (31 Oct 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> se supone era policía, eso acota la posibilidades.
> 
> lo cierto es que, visto en frío, no parece un estafador, más bien cobra fuerza la opinión que tenía algo oculto en la cabeza y el "éxito momentáneo" ha hecho que eso brote y pierda el norte. Sus mensajes son auténticas demostraciones que algo no marcha bien.
> Más que abogados (que los va a necesitar me temo) necesita un especialista, urgente.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (31 Oct 2013)

el edward hugh está claro que es uno que lee el foro, y de los afectados, porque acaba de ponerse de amigo hace 20 segundos

---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 12:18 ----------

quién eres EDWARD HUGH? manifiestate!!


----------



## hydra69 (31 Oct 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> se supone era policía, eso acota la posibilidades.
> 
> lo cierto es que, visto en frío, no parece un estafador, más bien cobra fuerza la opinión que tenía algo oculto en la cabeza y el "éxito momentáneo" ha hecho que eso brote y pierda el norte. Sus mensajes son auténticas demostraciones que algo no marcha bien.
> Más que abogados (que los va a necesitar me temo) necesita un especialista, urgente.



Lo que debería hacer es dar el dinero a la gente que se lo pide.No hay más.

Todo eso de "esta controlado" ..."lo saco adelante" es típico típico de alguien que no tiene ese dinero o no quiere darlo.Trato a diario con ese tipo de chusma.

Lo que pasa que se está haciendo el sueco/el loco para ganar tiempo.

Lo que deberían hacer los afectados es cambiar las contraseñas y sacar si pueden lo poco que les quede en cuenta....

Por que el figura está operando desde las cuentas de sus clientes,no desde su propia cuenta,y a efectos legales el pufo se lo van a comer sus "clientes" el cierra el chiringo y buscalé.

Y ya no es que palmes 9000€ en 3 dias...es que te deje a tu nombre a deber unas cuantas decenas de miles.


----------



## JohnDoe (31 Oct 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> La mama y la hermana son de galicia y el nacio en barcelona??? amos no me jodas.



Pues su forma de escribir tiene rasgos gallegos, así que no parece descabellado.


----------



## queco (31 Oct 2013)

Es que no tiene ningún sentido lo que hace. 
Si fuera cierto, con un par de operaciones en su mega cuenta, ya habría recuperado la pasta. Se la transfiere y listo. ¿Por que perder toda la tarde?

---------- Post added 31-oct-2013 at 20:29 ----------




hydra69 dijo:


> Lo que deberían hacer los afectados es cambiar las contraseñas y sacar si pueden lo poco que les quede en cuenta....



Las condiciones del bono impiden sacar salvo que el saldo supere la cantidad del bono. El el caso de los 9000, la cuenta tiene que estar por encima de 4.500


----------



## Nico (31 Oct 2013)

Leí mal o dijo que "lo difícil es pasar de 30 a 100 euros, después es rápido" ?

De ser así, se ahorraría DECENAS de horas y trades poniendo 100 euros de su bolsillo en la cuenta damnificada (por él) y, tradeando "velozmente" de ahí en adelante.

_- Alguien ve sentido en gastar horas en "*subir de 30 a 100*" cuando, por esa miserable diferencia puesta de su propio bolsillo podría ahorrarse tanto tiempo, esfuerzo, salud y prestigio ?_

Creo que está en un alocado mundo de fantasía. Tendría que parar la pelota, tranquilizarse y, con calma, ver lo que hace.

Por "_ver lo que hace_" me refiero a devolver el dinero a los damnificados de su impericia.

Si no entendí mal a sus ex-compañeros policías ya les devolvió el dinero de su bolsillo, los que han quedado "colgados" son los civiles sin armas, la gente que no vive cerca de la casa y los menos violentos.

Ya saben cómo cobrar la próxima vez (sean policías, tengan un arma, vivan cerca...)


----------



## Sarum (31 Oct 2013)

¿La tal Silvia era la jefa? Porque tiene dos facebook. En uno vive en Badajoz, en el otro en Montevideo. :fiufiu:


----------



## Efraim (31 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Cambiando de tema, el otro día estuve viendo con la familia la peli de Mago de Oz (la de Judy Garland).
> Hay una escena épica al final cuando se le abre la cortinilla al mago y se ve que nada más que es un tipejo que habla por un microfono, moviendo palancas para que salga humo y luces muy ilustrativa.




No sé si viene muy a cuento pero, de hecho, "El mago de Oz" es una fábula sobre economía política en el contexto de la crisis de la década de 1890 en USA. La ciudad Esmeralda (del mismo color que el dinero) representa la ciudad de la manipulación, pero también de la impotencia de la clase política.

BBC Mundo | Economa | Los secretos del Mago de Oz


----------



## baco (31 Oct 2013)

estoy flipando y eso que yo no soy de los afectados, pero en fin,, de veras que deseo que tengan suerte y puedan recuperar su dinero aunque lo tienen difícil y cuidado no tengan que poner encima pasta...
yo os recomiendo que lo miréis y muy bien, en el contrato si lo tenéis o en su defecto lo expuesto por algún mensaje leído por aquí donde pone en concepto de formación, no creo que sin firmar nada por parte de los afectados,,pueda aun teniendo el dinero moverlo sin una autorizacion firmada.
uff,, lo siento de veras


----------



## Gekko_ (31 Oct 2013)

Cordobesa dijo:


> El problema es que los buenos están escondidos fulminando cuentas de iluminados. Bienvenidos a la realidad.



Me ha gustado mucho la frase :Aplauso:.

A las personas que conozco que viven del trading desde hace muchos años y que han hecho un buen patrimonio gracias a el, no les gusta nada decir a que se dedican y evitan en la medida de lo posible decirlo.

Y por supuesto que no dan cursos. Si alguien tiene un método cojonudo y que le da mucha pasta, primero no necesita dar cursos, y segundo, no va a ser tan gilipollas de ponerlo en conocimiento de todo dios, porque el sistema se va a la mierda. Cualquiera que te venda que es un gran trader a base de AT y da cursos por los que cobra, es un vendedor de crecepelo.

Y los que manejan el cotarro este no operan apalancados con 2 millones de euros porque en 1.369 hay un soporte fibonacci. Operan siguiendo al volumen y no al precio. Si el depeche este entra con 10 contratos esperando al fibonacci y otro le ve y le mete 100 contratos en contra, el gurupeche es carne de cañón, salvo que a un leoncio gordo le diera por hacer lo mismo que al gurupeche. Y el problema es que hay gente que monitoriza las sesiones bursátiles hasta detectar el pedo de una gacela, ven cuando uno compra y vende y te pueden ir a crujir a poco que les interese. Si eres un piltrafilla que compra acciones por valor de 6000 euros no te hacen ni caso, te dejan en paz. Mete 1000000 de euros y apareces en su radar como un posible bocado a zampar.


----------



## queco (31 Oct 2013)

Que casualidad. Solo han ganado pasta los que no están registrados en el foro.


----------



## mfernama (31 Oct 2013)

queco dijo:


> Que casualidad. Solo han ganado pasta los que no están registrados en el foro.



Tal y como predijo His ...


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Oct 2013)

Efraim dijo:


> No sé si viene muy a cuento pero, de hecho, "El mago de Oz" es una fábula sobre economía política en el contexto de la crisis de la década de 1890 en USA. La ciudad Esmeralda (del mismo color que el dinero) representa la ciudad de la manipulación, pero también de la impotencia de la clase política.
> 
> BBC Mundo | Economa | Los secretos del Mago de Oz



Encaja muy bien.

Gracias!


----------



## HisHoliness (31 Oct 2013)

Silvia Larrosa, de Badajoz, es la account manager uruguaya? Un perfil demasiado "profesional" para facebook no?....ienso:


----------



## RuiKi84 (31 Oct 2013)

Madre mía la que se ha liado hoy por aquí.... llevo dos horas siguiendo los mensajes y no he terminado de leer... No hace falta ningún best seller, lo tenemos todo, estafa, policía, denuncias, forex, cuentas a cero, increíble, esto es una experiencia muy enriquecedora para todos los que seguimos la historia, espectacular, cualquier viernes veremos la historia recogida en imágenes en equipo de investigación de la sexta. 
Lo siento mucho por los compañeros de fatigas como kitos, que son los peor parados.


----------



## 1965 (31 Oct 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Tranquilo que solo no estas. Yo tengo bastantes.



Yo también sigo. Tengo unos 7000 boletos pa la rifa del jamón. Perdiendo unos 1800€ o así por ahora. Si no quiebra igual mis nietos se llevan un alegrón porque yo ahora ya no me bajo del burro.


----------



## itaka (31 Oct 2013)

curioso es tb que ironfx no tiene oficina en barcelona y dice vivir y trabajar desde allí.


----------



## Duendek86 (31 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues codere al final no ha cortado vigia con la inferior
> igual minirebota la semana que viene?
> 
> fuera de vidrala y viscofan, minisangría
> ...



Que gustado leer eso 

Robopoli, vuelveeeee que despegamos  :: ::


----------



## mataresfacil (1 Nov 2013)

Pos el pajaro tiene cuenta en Badoo

Kowito, hombre, 38 .Ante todo me considero respetuoso, educado y muy divertido! El resto tendrás que descubrirlo tú, ya que también soy humilde y sencillo, y no voy a poner adjetivos positivos sobre mi para venderme. Si sientes curiosidad conóceme, q

Confirmado que la identidad es falsa. Estafador de libro. Lo siento por los afectados. Por favor un valiente que cuente la historia.


----------



## Chila (1 Nov 2013)

Yo me arrepiento de haber estado en ese foro y no haberle advertido a la gente lo que podía pasar con el forex.


----------



## queco (1 Nov 2013)

Avísales ahora de lo de la posible identidad falsa


----------



## Chila (1 Nov 2013)

queco dijo:


> Avísales ahora de lo de la posible identidad falsa



Me he perdido, ¿como que es identidad falsa?


----------



## queco (1 Nov 2013)

Lee un post encima del anterior tuyo


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo también me ofrecí a ayudarle. Me dio las gracias, me dijo que tenía webmaster y que no le pagara los 90€ porque se me veía buena gente.
> Y yo cómo gilipollas insistí y le solté los 90€ pensando que era un tío serio :ouch:



Si has aprendido lo peligroso que es el apalancamiento hasta habrá sido un gasto provechoso.No te culpes le podía haber pasado a cualquiera.


----------



## queco (1 Nov 2013)

"Lo más dificil ya está hecho, he hecho cientos de operaciones apalancado al máximo,sin cometer ni un error,un solo error me hubiera hecho perder todo. Pero no he cometido ni un solo error,de momento pleno de perfección en mis operaciones."


Yo diría que llevar una cuenta de 13.500 a 30 en dos días se parece bastante a un error.


----------



## skifi (1 Nov 2013)

Madremiadelamorhermoso, me despisto una tarde y me subís 25 páginas el hilo, esto es mejor que un culebrón.... pero porque lo veo desde la barrera, en realidad lo siento por quien haya salido perdiendo. Ánimo a todos.

Y que suba Codere ^^;;;


----------



## torrefacto (1 Nov 2013)

Alguien me puede contar brevemente que ha pasado ??? No entiendo nada, hace 4 semanas este hilo era sólo alabanzas con depeche y ahora lo quereis matar, que ha pasado???


----------



## Robopoli (1 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Que gustado leer eso
> 
> Robopoli, vuelveeeee que despegamos  :: ::



:no::no::no:
Ni con un palo! 

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 03:40 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Si has aprendido lo peligroso que es el apalancamiento hasta habrá sido un gasto provechoso.No te culpes le podía haber pasado a cualquiera.



Esa lección por suerte o desgracia la aprendí antes y por eso esta vez no quería ni oír de ello. Intenté avisar a la gente desde dentro que tenía bastante peligro pero no todo el mundo me escuchó y ahora.... Pues ya sabemos lo que hay...


----------



## El Conde Pufo (1 Nov 2013)

Esta historia engancha mas que una telenovela, es toda una tragicomedia


----------



## Robopoli (1 Nov 2013)

A mi me está amenazando por email el individuo este diciendo que me va a denunciar él y IronFX por difamación 
Ahhhhgggg aaaaaa miiiiiisssssss.... passssstiiiiiii.....llaaaaasss :vomito:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Nov 2013)

Yo no entiendo como pueden pasar estas cosas de verdad.

Creo que el despeche, tiene todas las de perder, pero no sé. Cuando uno compra o vende algo, creo que debería tener algo más a que agarrarse, más que una corazonada. Leyendo algunos análisis creo que deja claro la calidad de los mismos.

Codere ha estado cerca de la quiebra, y los únicos rebotes que ha tenido ha sido por rumorología sobre su deuda.

Teneís toda la información, aqui.

CNMV - Hechos relevantes


----------



## Robopoli (1 Nov 2013)

Depeche. Se que me estás leyendo. Cuando tus cositas te lo permitan lee otra vez los mensajes. Yo no te he denunciado (todavía). Copié lo que decía uno de tus foreros. Con ese déficit de atención vas a seguir palmando mucha pasta como hasta ahora...

Último minuto que te dedico. Veo que fans no te faltan y que no te vas a aburrir XDXDXD

Suerte amigo. Falta te hace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## venecia (1 Nov 2013)

jaaajjaaj este tupeche no a dormido x la noche...los oidos le pitan 

venga a trabajar gandullll a apalancarse qie es lo unico que sabe hacer

tupeche mode off


----------



## queco (1 Nov 2013)

Todo eso de las denuncias y tal esta bien para desviar la atención de lo importante. 
Pero:
¿Cómo van esas capturas de pantalla con las cuentas subiendo como la espuma?

¿Cómo va la devolución del dinero que iba a estar hecha para hoy mismo?


----------



## SkullandPhones (1 Nov 2013)

Depeche mode no pega ojo por lo que parece.

Esta liado, de 30€ a 9000€ en unas horas decía ser su reto de ayer/hoy.::


----------



## venecia (1 Nov 2013)

jajajajjaajja llevo 10 min llorando de la risa ya me da igual la pasta que palme en codere.... gracia tupechee ojala fueras humoristaa joder ke descojonooo jajajjaj

el nuevo chikilikuatre.....tupecheee


----------



## ane agurain (1 Nov 2013)




----------



## queco (1 Nov 2013)

He tenido una interesante conversación con un representante del broker para el que dice trabajar nuestro amigo.

En concreto me ha comentado qué es un IB, y que tipo de contrato une al broker con él. Ya adelanto que no es un contrato laboral, y que el broker se lava las manos en cuanto a la gestión de cuentas


----------



## ane agurain (1 Nov 2013)

Yo creo que Calopez debería publicar los multis de Depeche en el foro, para ver si ha usado varias identidades para calentar a la peña


----------



## mfernama (1 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo creo que Calopez debería publicar los multis de Depeche en el foro, para ver si ha usado varias identidades para calentar a la peña



Fijo, sobretodo el primero que soltó lo de darle una gratificación. :fiufiu:


----------



## 1965 (1 Nov 2013)

Yo sigo sin creer que todo haya sido premeditado y que lo haya hecho por estafar. No se si es deformación profesional pero me parece mas que se le ha ido la cabeza tras verse encumbrado por mucha gente y ahora lo suyo es una huida hacia adelante. Esto se ha unido a la ignorancia de muchos de nosotros. Yo no me hice premium, pero si entré en codere y solaria y si hubiera sabido salir a tiempo hubiera ganado una pasta ::


----------



## creative (1 Nov 2013)

Cambiando de tema cdr ¿ No cotiza hoy?


----------



## palladio (1 Nov 2013)

supongo que no se habrá cerrado ningún cruce de acciones, ayer paso lo mismo durante 20 min en apertura, estos días tiene un volumen ridículo, y hoy al ser fiesta bajará todavía mas el volumen...


----------



## Metal12 (1 Nov 2013)

creative dijo:


> Cambiando de tema cdr ¿ No cotiza hoy?



Pues es cierto, acabo de mirar y veo que no cotiza hoy.


----------



## Duendek86 (1 Nov 2013)

Es festivo no? No hay bolsa o si?


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Nov 2013)

queco dijo:


> He tenido una interesante conversación con un representante del broker para el que dice trabajar nuestro amigo.
> 
> En concreto me ha comentado qué es un IB, y que tipo de contrato une al broker con él. Ya adelanto que no es un contrato laboral, y que el broker se lava las manos en cuanto a la gestión de cuentas



Jojojojojojo, no es por tirarnos flores, pero eso también se había predicho....


----------



## palladio (1 Nov 2013)

si, hoy hay bolsa


----------



## mfernama (1 Nov 2013)

¿Qué es un IB?


----------



## Duendek86 (1 Nov 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> ¿Qué es un IB?



Independent broker?


Anda, pues yo creía que hoy no había.... Anda que.... Así me voy a hacer rico yo... Xd


----------



## itaka (1 Nov 2013)

por lo que veo ya no se puede uno registrar en el foro de depeche.


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (1 Nov 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Fijo, sobretodo el primero que soltó lo de darle una gratificación. :fiufiu:



Menudo listo que estás hecho...
Espero que el resto de tus comentarios sean mas certeros que este, porque de ser así ni puta idea eh! :Aplauso:

Además eso de no seguir el hilo tan de cerca te ha hecho una mala pasada, se nota que no has leído el post donde comenta quien se ofrecía para hacer su página web, de ser así o de haberlo entendido no hubieses posteado tal gilipollez.


----------



## queco (1 Nov 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Jojojojojojo, no es por tirarnos flores, pero eso también se había predicho....



Voy a consultar con ellos donde se pone una denuncia a un IB suyo que se ha cargado 5 cuentas en menos de dos dias. A ver que se cuentan. ¿Alguien se anima y hacemos varias consultas?
Organización por mp. Yo voy guardando capturas.
Se puede hacer en el propio chat del broker

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 12:32 ----------




mfernama dijo:


> ¿Qué es un IB?



Ellos lo llaman "introductor de clientes"


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Nov 2013)

Planita a 1,43... https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/CDR


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Nov 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> ¿Qué es un IB?



Básicamente, no es empleado de ironfx, es un comisionista que gana pasta por traer cliente.....

Jojojojojojo acabo de leer que me va a denunciar! Repeche te voy a poner en contacto con mi abogado...

EL QUE TENGO AQUÍ COLGADO!

Ojo que igual es ironfx el que te mete el puro a ti, pringao, que ya tienen los links de este foro y del tuyo.

LADRÓN DEVUELVE LA PASTA.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 12:35 ----------




queco dijo:


> Voy a consultar con ellos donde se pone una denuncia a un IB suyo que se ha cargado 5 cuentas en menos de dos dias. A ver que se cuentan. ¿Alguien se anima y hacemos varias consultas?
> Organización por mp. Yo voy guardando capturas.
> Se puede hacer en el propio chat del broker
> 
> ...



Yo ya lo he hecho en el chat de iron, tien los links, ánimo a todos a hacerlo.


----------



## Cordoba (1 Nov 2013)

Bueno pues si hay bolsa y no se mueve, eso que es ? .......bueno malo? Que alguien que sepa o intuya diga algo medio razonable, voy justo muy poco verde, pero pareciera que algo va a pasar,


----------



## queco (1 Nov 2013)

Me acaban de comentar que ellos solo gestionan directamente cuentas por encima de 10.000.

Que los IB cuando gestionan lo hacen bajo su cuenta y riesgo. Que solo son freelance y el broker no asume responsabilidades por su trabajo.

Que lo sienten mucho y la bla bla...

Siguiente paso sería advertirles que de no dar de baja al individuo en cuestión comenzara campaña de desprestigio en diferentes foros económicos de internet por su manera de actuar.


----------



## Duendek86 (1 Nov 2013)

Algun telefono para llamar a IronFX, segun depeche me van a denunciar y eso, de modo que me gustaria hablar con ellos a ver que opinan.


----------



## queco (1 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Algun telefono para llamar a IronFX, segun depeche me van a denunciar y eso, de modo que me gustaria hablar con ellos a ver que opinan.



Comienza consultando en el propio chat. Una tal Daniela te atenderá gustosamente.


----------



## Cordoba (1 Nov 2013)

La parálisis de hoy se debe a algo? Parece que no cotiza ...... Es guano? Ahora el problema es que no te lo puedes ni quitar, digo yo que el default a corto medio plazo esta semi descartado no ? Porque si no vaya lío.


----------



## Duendek86 (1 Nov 2013)

queco dijo:


> Comienza consultando en el propio chat. Una tal Daniela te atenderá gustosamente.



He llamado por telefono pero lo tienen desactivado, curiosamente.

Eso si, me ha saltado el chat y una señorita muy amable ha estado conversando conmigo. Han quedado en llamarme una vez termine de consultar el tema. A ver que me dicen.


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (1 Nov 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Planita a 1,43... https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/CDR



Muchas gracias por esta web, la verdad es que no la conocía.
Viene todo muy bien desglosado.
Gracias


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Nov 2013)

esedeseodeserfeo dijo:


> Muchas gracias por esta web, la verdad es que no la conocía.
> Viene todo muy bien desglosado.
> Gracias



Ojo con los 18 pavos de deuda neta que tiene la acción. Telamarinera.

Me comprometo a un chupachups por cada empresa que supere el ratio Precio/Deuda Neta de Codere

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 12:30 ----------

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/CDR-Codere/detalle-financiero

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 12:32 ----------

Por cierto.* ERROR DE PRINCIPIANTE.*.

La cotización es de ayer. Hoy ni se han cruzado órdenes.


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Nov 2013)

Bueno, despues de un mail de gurupeche amenzazandome con denuncias por su parte y de IronFX (me da que Iron es quien le va a denunciar a el), voy a pasar a la acción, si alguien tiene copias en pdf o similar de lo que ha pasado aqui que me lo envie por favor, asi como las copias de las transferencias que le habeis hecho a trempeche. Lo voy a denunciar a la CMNV por montar un chiringo financier, por supuesto informando a IronFX.


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (1 Nov 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Ojo con los 18 pavos de deuda neta que tiene la acción. Telamarinera.
> 
> Me comprometo a un chupachups por cada empresa que supere el ratio Precio/Deuda Neta de Codere
> 
> ...



Creo que FCC y Pescanova antes de :abajo:


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Nov 2013)

Los que tengais info sobre depeche porfavor pasarmela, cuanto más documentada sea la denuncia mejor.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Nov 2013)

a mí no me ha denunciado, y eso que estaba acongojada. igual le doy me pide dinero para que no le denuncie y se lo doy.


----------



## andale (1 Nov 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Los que tengais info sobre depeche porfavor pasarmela, cuanto más documentada sea la denuncia mejor.



Para empezar ha borrado el hilo entero de kitos84 de su foro

jajaja :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (1 Nov 2013)

ni 150 euros en peticiones de Codere



DEMANDA
Volumen Precio
119 1,4200
OFERTA
Precio Volumen
1,4300 100


----------



## Dynamo (1 Nov 2013)

Se ha cerrado el post señores...

Espero que se pueda seguir el desenlace en este foro, por el bien de los afectados.

Saludos


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Nov 2013)

bueno, preveiamos también que esto acabaría asi......una pena, no obstante estoy redactando el mail a ala CNMV, alguien hizo backup de los hilos?


----------



## palladio (1 Nov 2013)

100 acciones a 1,43 a la 1
143 euros lleva movido hoy codere


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Nov 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Creo que todo inversor debería leer este libro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depeche,

Con tu permiso, te cojo algunas citas del libro en cuestión, más concretamente de un resumen que va al grano en los conceptos clave. No es nada personal, sólo que me he leído el libro, y las conclusiones que yo ví, no las veo en tu operativa.

Te resalto los párrafos que considero más antagónicos con tu forma de operar.














Por último, y aquí si que puedo ser excesivamente duro. Una cita referente al apalancamiento.







Te dejo también un vídeo del sr Warren hablando sobre el caso del LTCM, ( ver link con toda la historía, para quien no la conozca).

El resumen es:

Premios Nóbel + Apalancamiento = Quiebra dejando 1 Trillion en posiciones que no sabían muy bien como iban a solucionar.

*De las cosas más brillantes que he escuchado nunca en la vida.
*

[YOUTUBE]2. Warren Buffet y LTCM Inversion 2/9 - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]

Créeme, yo estoy a años luz de ser un gran inversor, pero precisamente por haber leído a Warren, entiendo los riesgos que tiene el apalancamiento. Créeme tengo autenticas cagadas en bolsa, algunos aciertos, y algunas que ni pa arriba ni pa abajo, pero jamás usaría el nombre de un gurú para hacer EXACTAMENTE lo contrario.

Si alguien está interesado en la historia del LTCM le recomiendo este libro:

When Genius Failed: The Rise and Fall of Long-Term Capital Management - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

No es nada personal, pero creo que has usado el nombre de Buffett como una falacia de autoridad sólo por que resuena en los tímpanos con más armonía que otros nombres, haciendo JUSTO lo contrario de su metodología. 

Puede que CDR remonte, pero si lo hace será por eventos que no dependen de tí, y desde ese primer momento, no estás invirtiendo. Estás haciendo otras cosas.


----------



## Kennedy (1 Nov 2013)

Huele a huida hacia adelante, jugársela al rojo-negro en forex, beneficios enormes en pocas horas y no recogidos, bajada, margin call y end game.

Pero a quién se le ocurre meter su pasta para que se la gestione otro en forex ???


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (1 Nov 2013)

1,4500 
Vol: 3.100


----------



## Duendek86 (1 Nov 2013)

andale dijo:


> Para empezar ha borrado el hilo entero de kitos84 de su foro
> 
> jajaja :XX:



Cache de google al rescate?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Nov 2013)

A ver si alguien puede poner el video que tiene 15 años, pero sigue aplicando hoy en día.


----------



## mfernama (1 Nov 2013)

esedeseodeserfeo dijo:


> Menudo listo que estás hecho...
> Espero que el resto de tus comentarios sean mas certeros que este, porque de ser así ni puta idea eh! :Aplauso:
> 
> Además eso de no seguir el hilo tan de cerca te ha hecho una mala pasada, se nota que no has leído el post donde comenta quien se ofrecía para hacer su página web, de ser así o de haberlo entendido no hubieses posteado tal gilipollez.



A ver chico, por alusiones, efectivamente no leo cada post de este delirante hilo.

Dep llevaba mucho tiempo en el foro demostrando que tenía muy buenos conocimientos de AT/AF, obviando cuando aseguraba que tal valor iba a estar en tal precio tal dia, el resto era cojonudo...sabía detectar valores que lo hacían muy bien (Plata, Campofrío, Jazztel...), ¿alguien así qué necesidad tenía de recibir "gratificaciones"?
Él mismo debería haber frenado ese tema desde el primer minuto, a menos que buscase algo más que demostrar sus conocimientos bursátiles.

En fin el resto será historia en este nuestro querido foro.


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (1 Nov 2013)

A mi quien me ha hecho ganar pasta se lo agradezco y no es solo a Depeche a quien le he hecho una gratificación por hacerme ganar pasta.
Y como he comentado, lo hice antes incluso de que se moviese el tema del foro...por que es de bien nacidos ser agradecidos....


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Nov 2013)

Pues el mail a la CNMV, con copia a Iron FX y delitos telematicos de la GC va a quedar mas o menos asi.....se aceptan sugerencias


Señores,

Me dirijo a ustedes para denunciar los hechos ocurridos en varios foros de internet en los que un usuario, Xavier Crespo (4), (nick depeche en los foros), ha ejercido como Asesor Financiero sin estar dado de alta como EAFI en la CNMV, cobrando 90€ trimestrales a cada usuario, por ejercer tal actividad.

Este señor, además, dice ser empleado de la empresa IronFX y ejerce como su representante, captando clientes tanto en el foro http://www.burbuja.info/ (1) como en su foro, creado para tales fines Rastreador Financiero (2), asegurando rentabilidades de, mínimo 20% mensuales (3), ha captado clientes a los que , manejando su usuario y contraseña en IronFX, manejaba sus cuentas hasta dejarlas prácticamente a cero. Después de estos hechos el mismo se comprometió a devolver los importes a los usuarios afectados, sin que tengamos noticias de que esto haya sido así.

Me permito facilitarles los enlaces en los que pueden encontrar toda la información que les ofrezco;


(1) hilos en los que participa el usuario Depeche
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/450907-ya-localizado-mucho-potencial.html
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...8-noche-dare-a-conocer-nombre-de-mi-blog.html
http://http://www.burbuja.info/inmo...06-logo-pagina-web-rastreador-financiero.html
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...00-busco-creador-de-mi-futura-pagina-web.html
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/461339-mi-futuro-blog.html

(2) Rastreador Financiero
EURO/USD Forex - Otras inversiones (FOREX, NASDAQ..) - Rastreador Financiero

(3) Asegura, en nombre de IronFX, rentabilidades del 20% al mes
EURO/USD Forex - Otras inversiones (FOREX, NASDAQ..) - Rastreador Financiero

"Así es,ya estoy autorizado para deciros que como mínimo vais a ganar un 20% al mes.
Es decir, tu pones 1000 euros iniciales y con el bono se convierte en 1500 euros
Al primer mes como mínimo tendrás 1800
Al mes siguiente como mínimo tendrás 2.160 euros
Al mes siguiente como mínimo tendrás 2592 euros
Al mes siguiente como mínimo tendrás 3.110 euros
Y así sucesivamente.
Si pones un deposito mayor haz cálculos,teniendo en cuenta que con 9000 euros que inviertas y aempiezas con 13.500 euros

No hay ni trampa ni cartón,como mínimo tendréis un 20% de rentabilidad al mes.
Somos los numeros 1 del mundo."

(4) Información sobre Xavier Crespo
facebook xavi.crespo.5 o rastreador financiero
email: rastreadorfinanciero@gmail.com


----------



## tarrito (1 Nov 2013)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> A ver si alguien puede poner el video que tiene 15 años, pero sigue aplicando hoy en día.



esto era?

[YOUTUBE]Oc4WMUB8ljQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Nov 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> esto era?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Oc4WMUB8ljQ[/YOUTUBE]



Ese es. Muchas gracias!

Ya me diréis que os parece. Una joya!


----------



## Gekko_ (1 Nov 2013)

Resumiendo, a ver si he entendido los últimos sucesos:

El forero depeche se ha pasado toda la noche operando y escribiendo mensajes en su foro. Por un lado ha estado diciendo que estaba subiendo las cuentas como la espuma (sin poner una captura), y por otro amenazando con denuncias a foreros. 

Por otra parte, un forero se ha puesto en contacto con ironfx y le han dicho que su trabajo allí es testimonial, no es un broker al efecto ni tiene contrato laboral. Simplemente, es un freelance al que le dan una comisión por cada cliente que le abra una cuenta allí (lo cual explica los anuncios de spam previos a su baneo aquí). Y también cuentan que los traders "serios", los "de verdad", los que tienen contrato laboral con la empresa, no gestionan cuentas de clientes con menos de 10000 euros en cuenta. Quien tiene cuenta con menos de ese dinero son clientes "autónomos", que operan por su cuenta y riesgo. 

Si no lo he entendido mal, depeche no trabajaba como "trader profesional" allí, sino mas bien como comercial, lo cual hasta me parecería lógico, porque si yo tengo a una empresa de trading no voy a poner en nómina a gestionar cuentas con muchos miles de euros al primer tío que me diga en una entrevista que es un gran trader. Pediría experiencia demostrable en otras empresas o le pondría en un puesto con una cuenta de mierda para que cogiera horas de "vuelo" y me demostrara su valía.

Lo de que le cojan y le pongan a gestionar múltiples cuentas con mucho dinero, no hay por donde cogerlo. Estaba como comercial para darle clientes, le han dado una comisión por cada uno al que llevo allí, y luego ha querido jugar al trader profesional, usando las cuentas de estos clientes que la empresa considera "autonómas" o autogestionadas por los titulares, con el resultado ya visto. 

Eso es lo que me ha parecido entender. ¿Me he equivocado?.

Luego está lo del chiringuito financiero montado, al parecer, sin ser EAFI (empresa de asesoramiento financiero), e incluso me ha parecido leer que su nombre no es Xavi Crespo, pero eso nadie ha aportado pruebas.


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Nov 2013)

Gekko_ dijo:


> Resumiendo, a ver si he entendido los últimos sucesos:
> 
> El forero depeche se ha pasado toda la noche operando y escribiendo mensajes en su foro. Por un lado ha estado diciendo que estaba subiendo las cuentas como la espuma (sin poner una captura), y por otro amenazando con denuncias a foreros.
> 
> ...




Buen resumen, te falta que su nombre completo es Javier Crespo Fernández y que toda su info e historial ha sido enviada a CNMV, IronFX y Delitos telematicos de la GC.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Nov 2013)

Oye, y sin faltar ni nada, si abrís un hilo específico para esto, para que otra gente aprenda... contando el caso


y de paso dejamos este para Codere?


----------



## racional (1 Nov 2013)

_"Si me enviáis más mensajes no puedo responderos,no tengo tiempo ahora.
Ahora centraros en las acciones que tenéis,y olvidaros del Forex."_

esto dijo hace unos dias, parece que estaba saturado debido a las peticiones de gente para participar en el forex, y al decir _"olvidaros del forex"_ es como si ya hubiera intuido que esto se le iba de las manos


----------



## ane agurain (1 Nov 2013)

al menos hasta el lunes no puede salir del país porque los vuelos están petados este puente


----------



## andale (1 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> al menos hasta el lunes no puede salir del país porque los vuelos están petados este puente



No creo que se deje el lamborgini en casa . Saldrá por tierra .


----------



## Burbujilimo (1 Nov 2013)

¿Nadie va a comentar nada de esta joya de comentario...?

EURO/USD Forex - Otras inversiones (FOREX, NASDAQ..) - Rastreador Financiero

Post de depeche, hace 10 días:
_Hoy he debutado en Forex poniéndome largo en el Euro/Dolar y la verdad es que los resultados que llevo hasta ahora son asombrosos, un 137% de ganancia desde este mediodiodia.
En la gráfica que os pongo se puede observar como estamos en un punto clave,el cual creo que va a producirse un movimiento de impulso al alza agresivo para intentar superar la resisnténcia que tenemos en 1,3710
En cuanto superemos ese nivel se van a abrir muchas posiciones largas que lo van a llevar a 1,3850 como próxima resistencia que tenemos a corto plazo._

:ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Dynamo (1 Nov 2013)

_Voy a ponerme manos a la obra otra vez.
Hoy es mes nuevo,espero que sea vida nueva._

Parece que nuestro amigo sigue con las cuentas de la gente y nadie le para los pies. Espero que alguno de ustedes haya cerrado su cuenta permanentemente

un saludo

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 14:26 ----------




Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Nadie va a comentar nada de esta joya de comentario...?
> 
> EURO/USD Forex - Otras inversiones (FOREX, NASDAQ..) - Rastreador Financiero
> 
> ...



Hay muchísimas perlas en ese foro, con las cuales podría realizar una tira cómica


----------



## InsiderFX (1 Nov 2013)

Yo tengo muchas capturas. Si quieres empiezo a descargar y nos deleitamos todos.


----------



## Dynamo (1 Nov 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Yo tengo muchas capturas. Si quieres empiezo a descargar y nos deleitamos todos.



No creo que sea mala idea abrir un post para comentar afirmaciones de nuestro "Guru", de modo que si esta en lo cierto, sus "clientes" le creerán, de lo contrario si son cosas sin sentido fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu....

Le mando un saludo InsiderFX


----------



## Duendek86 (1 Nov 2013)

Volviendo con CODERE, seguimos a 1.45

MEJOR OFERTA
Volumen de títulos	Precio
1.165	1,43 EUR
MEJOR DEMANDA
Precio	Volumen de títulos
1,45 EUR	9.000

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 14:46 ----------

Estos con retraso, ya sabeis.
Libro de Oferta y Demanda
Órd. C.	Tít. C.	Precio C.	Precio V.	Tít. V.	Órd. V.
2	1.165	1,43	1,45	9.000	1
4	14.709	1,41 1,46	12.003	4
4	12.570	1,40	1,48	6.835	3
1	5.000	1,39	1,50	8.100	4
3	20.500	1,38	1,52	3.000	1


----------



## InsiderFX (1 Nov 2013)

Bueno Dynamo, no he puedo resistirme a esperar a que se abra el post para depeche, dejo por aqui dos capturas que me han hecho bastante gracia, irresistibles.











Pd> no soy jose roig jaja.
Pd2: ya estoy baneado de ForoGurus


----------



## Dynamo (1 Nov 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Bueno Dynamo, no he puedo resistirme a esperar a que se abra el post para depeche, dejo por aqui dos capturas que me han hecho bastante gracia, irresistibles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



))))))


----------



## Duendek86 (1 Nov 2013)

3699 titulos nos lleva a 1.41 y al rojo.


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 Nov 2013)

Las denuncias no irán a ningún sitio, es ganas de complicárselo la vida. Para qué haya estafa se ha de presuponer que había intención de enriquecimiento o desvío de dinero, y no es el caso, ya que el dinero se ha perdido operando, no se lo ha llevado depeche. Lo único es como verá hacienda lo de cobrar las suscripciones de la web. La cnmv no considera asesoramiento financiero cuando este se hace en un medio público, foros incluidos y no es personalizado a cada perfil, así que tampoco dirá nada.

Lo siento por los afectados, pero se venía venir tiempo atrás e incluso se avisó. Ingenuidad, falta de conocimiento, y vaguedad máxima por parte de todos. Bien esta sí sacan alguna lección de todo esto.
Buena suerte.


----------



## mfernama (1 Nov 2013)

esedeseodeserfeo dijo:


> A mi quien me ha hecho ganar pasta se lo agradezco y no es solo a Depeche a quien le he hecho una gratificación por hacerme ganar pasta.
> Y como he comentado, lo hice antes incluso de que se moviese el tema del foro...por que es de bien nacidos ser agradecidos....



Pues claro que hay que ser agradecido a todo aquel que comparte su conocimiento.

Pero hay que diferenciar a los singermornings de aquellos que comparten su conocimiento y manera de ver el mercado.

Los primeros le aseguraran una rentabilidad imposible, "les voy ha hacer millonarios", los segundos darán su visión y avisarán siempre del riesgo que pueda comportar seguir su operativa, así como las formas de protegerse.

Los segundos en caso de salir bien con un "gracias" será suficiente, como mucho, si uno se pone pesado, aceptarán un buen jamón de bellota, un buen vino o algo similar.

Que conste que yo pensé durante mucho tiempo que Depeche era de los segundos...

También hay muchas webs serias de pago que ofrecen buenos servicios, y también lo dejan muy clarito: BolsaCanaria .info | FAQ SERVICIOS

Un saludo


----------



## Baki (1 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> ni 150 euros en peticiones de Codere
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ane eso es bueno o malo? La sigues viendo bajista no? en 1,15? 
Gracias


----------



## queco (1 Nov 2013)

Yo veo bien la carta. Lo Único poner "Depeche" entre comillas. Si no parece que el nombre es "nick Depeche"


----------



## Duendek86 (1 Nov 2013)

Estoy desde el móvil y no puedo ver el tiempo real. Como ha ido la subasta? Mantenemos ese 1.45?


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (1 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Estoy desde el móvil y no puedo ver el tiempo real. Como ha ido la subasta? Mantenemos ese 1.45?



Tras bajar a 1,43 ha vuelto a subir a 1,45...


----------



## Geyperman (1 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Estoy desde el móvil y no puedo ver el tiempo real. Como ha ido la subasta? Mantenemos ese 1.45?



El cierre ha sido a 1,45:fiufiu:


----------



## itaka (1 Nov 2013)

no nos queda nada hasta 2.5, este hilo va a ser mítico,


----------



## decloban (1 Nov 2013)

Si no esta mas baja es por la cantidad de pillados que ha dejado y ya sabemos que hizo Benito y compañía en octubre, distribuir y a por otra cosa.


----------



## Geyperman (1 Nov 2013)

itaka dijo:


> no nos queda nada hasta 2.5, este hilo va a ser mítico,



Mítico ya es:: lo que va a ser más largo que un día sin pan)


----------



## Baki (1 Nov 2013)

itaka dijo:


> no nos queda nada hasta 2.5, este hilo va a ser mítico,



Y esto donde lo ves? En que te apoyas esta afirmacion..


----------



## Duendek86 (1 Nov 2013)

Baki dijo:


> Y esto donde lo ves? En que te apoyas esta afirmacion..



Creo que lo dice con ironía, en plan,falta mucho tuempo


----------



## Jorkomboi (1 Nov 2013)

Pues ya tardaban en banearme del foro del loco ese...


----------



## Duendek86 (1 Nov 2013)

Del nuevo foro de quabit. Esta sin contrastar por mi parte.
óscar. escribió:
BOMBAZO !!!!!!!!!!!

La agencia Fitch acaba de elevar la perspectiva de España a Estable desde Negativo

Esta noticia ES MUY BUENA,
Notición....ya está rulando por internet y no hace ni 2 min que está on-line...

Cuando veas los cortos del vecino cerrar... pon los tuyos a remojar


----------



## itaka (1 Nov 2013)

Baki dijo:


> Y esto donde lo ves? En que te apoyas esta afirmacion..



2.5 es el precio que tienen que subir para recuperar la pasta que he perdido.....

vendi casi todos y he dejado un pequeña parte para largo largoooooooooooo,


----------



## Duendek86 (1 Nov 2013)

Confirmado
Fitch confirma el rating 'BBB' de España y mejora su perspectiva a estable - elEconomista.es


----------



## racional (1 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Confirmado
> Fitch confirma el rating 'BBB' de España y mejora su perspectiva a estable - elEconomista.es



Parece que estan poniendo su maquinaria de propaganda en funcionamiento para hacer creer que es el momento de comprar, mientras ellos estan preparandose para vender, eso paso la ultima vez, bajaban el rating, las bolsas bajando y poco despues empiezan a subir, ahora empieza a ocurrir lo contrario, asi que eso es que se avecina el crash.


----------



## joselumohe (1 Nov 2013)

Cuánta razón tienes racional...


----------



## Robopoli (1 Nov 2013)

Geyperman dijo:


> El cierre ha sido a 1,45:fiufiu:



Joder.... Sabía que tenía que haber vendido :ouch:
Buen finde amigos


----------



## Duendek86 (1 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Joder.... Sabía que tenía que haber vendido :ouch:
> Buen finde amigos



Pero has vuelto a comprar??
Asi me gusta! Que me daba coraje hacerme rico yo solo. :: ::


----------



## Robopoli (1 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Pero has vuelto a comprar??
> Asi me gusta! Que me daba coraje hacerme rico yo solo. :: ::



No no no no... De momento al margen salvo lo poquillo que dejé
Feliz finde :o)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Deibis (3 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Pero has vuelto a comprar??
> Asi me gusta! Que me daba coraje hacerme rico yo solo. :: ::



tranquilo que yo también me haré rico contigo


----------



## creative (3 Nov 2013)

El dia 15 de noviembre codere sacará resultados.


----------



## 1965 (3 Nov 2013)

creative dijo:


> El dia 15 de noviembre codere sacará resultados.



¿Y nos hundiremos en la miseria y dejaremos lo invertido olvidado a largo plazo (con suerte)?


----------



## ane agurain (3 Nov 2013)

creative dijo:


> El dia 15 de noviembre codere sacará resultados.



lo importante es la deuda, no los resultados, en serio.

es una réplica de jazztel hace años


----------



## ponzi (3 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> lo importante es la deuda, no los resultados, en serio.
> 
> es una réplica de jazztel hace años



Tarde o temprano terminaran haciendo una ampliacion


----------



## creative (3 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> lo importante es la deuda, no los resultados, en serio.
> 
> es una réplica de jazztel hace años




Por curiosidad tenemos alguna pagina para conocer el importe de edeudamiento de cada una de las empresas.


----------



## ninfireblade (3 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> lo importante es la deuda, no los resultados, en serio.
> 
> es una réplica de jazztel hace años




Pues si termina como Jazztel digame donde tengo que firmar.


----------



## Duendek86 (4 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> lo importante es la deuda, no los resultados, en serio.
> 
> es una réplica de jazztel hace años



Hace una semana o asi en el foro de depeche estuvimos comentando la posibilidad del canje de deuda por acciones, que en alguna noticia de septiembre se comentaba que podria ser una salida. El hecho de Benito vendiera solo a 1.60, ni mas abajo ni mas arriba, nos parecia que podia ser un metodo para colocar esas acciones utilizadas para canjear por deuda a un precio establecido. 

Algo asi seria posible sin ser anunciado en ningun sitio explicitamente?

Por cierto, hoy mismas pinta que el viernes, 0 transacciones por el momento aunque mejores ordenes de compra.
MEJOR OFERTA
Volumen de títulos	Precio
6.500	1,43 EUR
MEJOR DEMANDA
Precio	Volumen de títulos
1,45 EUR	2.300


----------



## ane agurain (4 Nov 2013)

en PRT es curioso, me da señal de triángulo en soporte, como Tubacex


----------



## decloban (4 Nov 2013)

creative dijo:


> Por curiosidad tenemos alguna pagina para conocer el importe de edeudamiento de cada una de las empresas.




En el caso de CDR 18,80 € de deuda neta por acción

https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/CDR-Codere/detalle-financiero


----------



## ane agurain (4 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> En el caso de CDR 18,80 € de deuda neta por acción
> 
> https://www.unience.com/cotizacion/MCE/CDR-Codere/detalle-financiero



y los ingresos caen un 6%


----------



## Duendek86 (4 Nov 2013)

codere despierta xD 1 titulo a 1.45 

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 10:29 ----------

Casi 6k mas a 1.45

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 10:42 ----------

690 titulos nos llevan a 1.46 

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 10:43 ----------

Parece que timidamente vamos subiendo poco a poco:
MEJOR OFERTA
Volumen de títulos	Precio
2.551	1,45 EUR
MEJOR DEMANDA
Precio	Volumen de títulos
1,46 EUR	11.183

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 10:54 ----------

volvemos a 1.45 con 600 y pico titulos


----------



## ane agurain (4 Nov 2013)

Como los resultados caigan -10% se les cae el chiringo a los cuidadores, tendrán que tener cuidadín.


----------



## Duendek86 (4 Nov 2013)

1.44 con 280 titulos, visitamos el rojo again.

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 12:39 ----------

con 1000 titulos volvemos a 1.45 camino del verde


----------



## Duendek86 (4 Nov 2013)

casi 18k titulos nos llevan a 1.48!!! eones que no estabamos por aqui.

Edit: exactamente desde el dia 28, si, no son tantos dias pero es que cada dia con codere en cartera equivale a 1 semana de un valor normal xd


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (4 Nov 2013)

1,5300 :baba:


----------



## Robopoli (4 Nov 2013)

Cuándo daban estos los resultados del trimestre?
Cuidadín que no sea otra trampa gacelil...


----------



## decloban (4 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Cuándo daban estos los resultados del trimestre?
> Cuidadín que no sea otra trampa gacelil...



La semana que viene. Como ya han comentado lo importante es la deuda porque no se espera que hayan sorpresas con los resultados. Argentina y México siguen igual, o al menos no he visto ni noticias buenas ni malas.

La clave es en el próximo vencimiento de deuda que creo es en diciembre. Veremos si hoy al cierre hay algún indicador positivo.


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (4 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Cuándo daban estos los resultados del trimestre?
> Cuidadín que no sea otra trampa gacelil...



15N
Esperemos que no sea una trampa como bien dices, yo como ya estoy dentro pos...


----------



## Chila (4 Nov 2013)

Si los resultados son buenos, y salta el 1,70, igual hay que volver a entrar.
Si no, por ahora mirando desde la barrera.


----------



## Duendek86 (4 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Cuándo daban estos los resultados del trimestre?
> Cuidadín que no sea otra trampa gacelil...



Vuelveeee a casa vuellveeeeeee, te esperamos Robopoli! :XX: :XX:

1.53 ahora


----------



## Robopoli (4 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> La semana que viene. Como ya han comentado lo importante es la deuda porque no se espera que hayan sorpresas con los resultados. Argentina y México siguen igual, o al menos no he visto ni noticias buenas ni malas.
> 
> La clave es en el próximo vencimiento de deuda que creo es en diciembre. Veremos si hoy al cierre hay algún indicador positivo.



Como yo lo veo es que el problema de la deuda sólo se soluciona de dos formas:

Incrementando beneficios
Con más fondos propios (más volumen de acciones)
Como lo segundo lo veo complicado viendo como va la cotización sólo queda la primera opción.
Una tercera vía sería refinanciar la deuda pero eso es patadón pa'lante y volver a encontrarse el problema dentro de unos meses.
Veremos pero aunque sólo sea por las 4 perras que dejé espero que suba. 
Que ya toca alguna alegría con este valor, coñe!!


----------



## Duendek86 (4 Nov 2013)

Nadie ha comentado lo que puse eesta mañana, no se si por ser una estupidez o que no se ha visto xD

Como veis lo del canje de acciones por deuda?


----------



## Robopoli (4 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Nadie ha comentado lo que puse eesta mañana, no se si por ser una estupidez o que no se ha visto xD
> 
> Como veis lo del canje de acciones por deuda?



Yo no te he leído XDXD
Si. Lo de canjear la deuda por acciones es una posibilidad que comentamos hace tiempo si no recuerdo mal y no sería la peor de las soluciones (siempre y cuando no seas bonista).
Aún así habría que ver cómo queda el free cash flow de la empresa que ni me he molestado en mirar dicho sea de paso...


----------



## Metal12 (4 Nov 2013)

*#Repostandoparatodalasemana
*
¿Reposte semanal:fiufiu:?


----------



## itaka (4 Nov 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> #Repostandoparatodalasemana[/B][/SIZE]
> 
> ¿Reposte semanal:fiufiu:?



[/QUOTE]

juas, no nos hagamos ilusiones que ya hemos tenido bastantes duchas frías.

pero ojala que despege de una vez


----------



## Duendek86 (4 Nov 2013)

itaka dijo:


> juas, no nos hagamos ilusiones que ya hemos tenido bastantes duchas frías.
> 
> pero ojala que despege de una vez



recordemos tambien el 1.7 millones de titulos prestados que en algun momento tendran que devolver.... y viendo lo que hay a la venta parece que o sube o sube. 

me equivoco?


----------



## Robopoli (4 Nov 2013)

itaka dijo:


> juas, no nos hagamos ilusiones que ya hemos tenido bastantes duchas frías.
> 
> pero ojala que despege de una vez



Todavía ando a lo John Wayne de la última vez que despegó el cohete :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Duendek86 (4 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Todavía ando a lo John Wayne de la última vez que despegó el cohete :XX::XX::XX:



normal, no te agarraste bien, resbalaste y entro por donde no tenia que hacerlo... :: :: ::


---------------------------------------
Último Precio	Variación desde cierre anterior	Precio de apertura	Máximo día	Mínimo día	Volumen negociado (Titulos)
1,51 EUR	4,14%	1,45 EUR	1,54 EUR	1,44 EUR	90.840
MEJOR OFERTA
Volumen de títulos	Precio
5.610	1,50 EUR
MEJOR DEMANDA
Precio	Volumen de títulos
1,52 EUR	5.920


----------



## JohnDoe (4 Nov 2013)

Alguien sabe qué pasó al final con el tipo de los 9000 euros en forex con Depeche? Se lo ha devuelto o sigue invirtiéndole para convertir los 50 en 9000 ?


----------



## Duendek86 (4 Nov 2013)

Tocamos 1.48 y volvemos a 1.52€


----------



## Robopoli (4 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Tocamos 1.48 y volvemos a 1.52€



Cómo vas Duende?! Que te veo muy callao coño! 
Yo digo minicéntimo hacia arriba...







----

Por cierto... sabes algo de Córdoba?? No estará por ahí con una toga, una coletilla y cantando el hare hare para que suban las Coderes, no?

Córdoba!!!! Si estás por ahí manifiestate!!!!


----------



## Duendek86 (4 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Cómo vas Duende?! Que te veo muy callao coño!
> Yo digo minicéntimo hacia arriba...
> ----
> 
> ...



Cordoba solo le he leido una vez desde que deje el foro de depeche, lo mismo ha vendido y ha emigrado  A ver si empieza a pasarse por aqui en apertura, que ponia pre-mercado de aquella que se movian titulos a esas horas xD

al final 1.52, a ver si cogemos esta senda de subida hasta el dia 14 con los resultados


----------



## Cordoba (4 Nov 2013)

Buenas, parece que hoy buen dia, a ver si es verdad, yo algo mas relajado, algo menos de peso coderiano, pero me alegro por los que vayáis bien.
Intervendré si es para hablar de valores de este o de otro que pongáis y expliquéis, la intención es aprender. Saludos.
A ver si recomendáis otros valores a largo plazo, seria interesante tal y como están las cosas, no sabemos si el ibex volara o guaneara, jjj a la espera.


----------



## queco (4 Nov 2013)

JohnDoe dijo:


> Alguien sabe qué pasó al final con el tipo de los 9000 euros en forex con Depeche? Se lo ha devuelto o sigue invirtiéndole para convertir los 50 en 9000 ?



Ya no se puede acceder al foro del gran guru. Ha dejado todos los foros como privados y no se admiten nuevos registros.


----------



## Nico (4 Nov 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/rastreador.financiero



> *31 de octubre*
> 
> Os informo que *esta mañana* he iniciado un reto que nunca nadie a conseguido.
> Convertir 50 euros en 9.000 euros *en un dia* tradeando en Forex.
> ...





> *1 de noviembre*
> al final la cosa ha quedado en *1.120 euros*, la semana que viene ya la levantaré a 9.000.





> *Hace 10 horas*
> 
> Buenos dias, informaros que esta noche he reiniciado mi reto de subir menos de 50 euros a 9.000 euros y en esto momento *acabo de llegar a 4.000 euros*




Pero:



> *Hace 9 horas*
> 
> *El euro se va a desplomar en breve*,desde 1.34960
> 
> ...



:rolleye:


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Nov 2013)

Nico dijo:


> https://www.facebook.com/rastreador.financiero



No se porqué me da que es todo más falso que la hostia....


----------



## venecia (4 Nov 2013)

me da que el redbull no le deja dormir jajajajaj


----------



## Duendek86 (4 Nov 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> No se porqué me da que es todo más falso que la hostia....



anda, pone "Ha trabajado en IronFX" en pasado, antes ponia que trabajaba no?

como siguen sus amenazas por e-mail? conmigo ha pasado de decir que un ejercito de abogados de IronFX me iban a empapelar a decir que esta esperando mi denuncia :bla: para vernos las caras en los tribunales.


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> anda, pone "Ha trabajado en IronFX" en pasado, antes ponia que trabajaba no?
> 
> como siguen sus amenazas por e-mail? conmigo ha pasado de decir que un ejercito de abogados de IronFX me iban a empapelar a decir que esta esperando mi denuncia :bla: para vernos las caras en los tribunales.



jajajaja a mi también, debe usar un mail standard...lo que deduzco es que tiene muy poca comprension lectora, porque tergiversa todo lo que le digo, no entiende nada....

Por cierto, no trabaja para IronFx, es un freelance captapardillos para ellos, que deben estar contentisimos con la publicidad que les está dando el figura....


----------



## Duendek86 (4 Nov 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> jajajaja a mi también, debe usar un mail standard...lo que deduzco es que tiene muy poca comprension lectora, porque tergiversa todo lo que le digo, no entiende nada....
> 
> Por cierto, no trabaja para IronFx, es un freelance captapardillos para ellos, que deben estar contentisimos con la publicidad que les está dando el figura....



Cierto, no para de confundirse y de poner frases de otros en mi boca, yo creo que va tan acelerado que no atina con lo que quiere poner y se lía a tope.

Al final le denuncian los de IronFX por hacerse pasar por empleado y hablar en su nombre :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## mpbk (4 Nov 2013)

coderianos, el stop lo subimos de 1.38 a 1.43


----------



## Duendek86 (4 Nov 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> coderianos, el stop lo subimos de 1.38 a 1.43



Sera interesante ver que sucede mañana, a ver si lo de hoy no ha sido un espejismo y vamos saliendo del pozo poco a poco (al menos hasta el dia 14 con los resultados.)


----------



## Sebasesco (4 Nov 2013)

mpbk dijo:


> coderianos, el stop lo subimos de 1.38 a 1.43



Me gusta como suena:Baile:


----------



## 1965 (4 Nov 2013)

A mi me ha pillado una orden de venta que tenía en 1,5 y ahora casi me da pena :´´(. Me quedan 500 papelinas para los nietos


----------



## ninfireblade (4 Nov 2013)

Se me ocurre que podiamos poner las coderes que llevamos para hacernos una idea del volumen de acciones que tenemos en el foro. Yo tengo 5030 titulos.


----------



## 1965 (4 Nov 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Se me ocurre que podiamos poner las coderes que llevamos para hacernos una idea del volumen de acciones que tenemos en el foro. Yo tengo 5030 titulos.



Yo tenía unas 8000 y ahora solo me quedan 540 .


----------



## ninfireblade (4 Nov 2013)

1965 dijo:


> Yo tenía unas 8000 y ahora solo me quedan 540 .



OK, vayamos sumando...


ninfireblade: 5030
1965: 540

Total: 5570


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Nov 2013)

Vigia y Koncorde dan entrada clara en codere, creo que superando el 1,57-58 las cosas se verian mucho mejor.

Suerte.


----------



## venecia (4 Nov 2013)

benito y mojardin aver si se portan y las dejan subir que hay que comprar langostinos pa navidad jejrje


----------



## madruga (4 Nov 2013)

+ 2950 mías.




ninfireblade dijo:


> OK, vayamos sumando...
> 
> 
> ninfireblade: 5030
> ...


----------



## Robopoli (4 Nov 2013)

Me quedan 947 para recuerdo de la infamia.


----------



## creative (4 Nov 2013)

Meterlas en solaria que vuelven los.beneficios a final de año.


----------



## mario_sg (4 Nov 2013)

Después de las vendidas hace meses,1500 kedan x akí

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Conde Pufo (4 Nov 2013)

1500 mías que pueden significar mi divorcio si no suben a 2.40 (si, soy de la tribu más inmunda y apestosa del planeta Coderiano).
Espero que algün año de estos dejen fumar en las salas de tragaperras y eso salve parte de mi "fortuna"


----------



## duroncete (4 Nov 2013)

contad con mi espada, otras 800 mas para el bote jaja


----------



## amigodemisamigos (4 Nov 2013)

2500 mias...


----------



## venecia (4 Nov 2013)

hecho dee menos a tupeche...nunca pense que lo diria.... aunke mi cartera lo agradece jajajaja 

1 saludo tupeche¡¡¡¡


----------



## 1965 (4 Nov 2013)

creative dijo:


> Meterlas en solaria que vuelven los.beneficios a final de año.



Joder, salimos de guatemala y... Yo estoy metido con 6000 acciones y las tengo en plano desde hace días. ¿Dices en serio lo de que puede mejorar?


----------



## amigodemisamigos (4 Nov 2013)

Jajaja al final va a resultar que somos accionistas mayoritarios. Podrían ponernos un despachito y una becaria no?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## itaka (4 Nov 2013)

amigodemisamigos dijo:


> Jajaja al final va a resultar que somos accionistas mayoritarios. Podrían ponernos un despachito y una becaria no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk



hombre en los momentos alguidos, cuando entramos todo el foro seguro que podiamos a ver puesto alguien en el consejo de administración.


----------



## creative (4 Nov 2013)

1965 dijo:


> Joder, salimos de guatemala y... Yo estoy metido con 6000 acciones y las tengo en plano desde hace días. ¿Dices en serio lo de que puede mejorar?



Yo pienso que la empresa se ha organizado a la situacion. Tres noticias me.hacen pensarlo 

En julio hechan para atras el erte que tenian por carga de trabajo.

Se bajan los sueldos un 16 % en octubre.

A la semana siguiente publican un contrato nuevo en brasil.

Si comparamos resultados 1y 2 trimestre con los del.año pasado la tendencia es clara


----------



## Robopoli (4 Nov 2013)

Codere, Solaria, ... al final son empresas jodidas, impredecibles por lo manipuladas que están y una trampa cojonuda para gacelas.
No se. Llamadme loco pero si yo buscara otro valor me centraría en otra cosa. Otro perfil de empresa con más capitalización y a ser posible que no esté a punto de petar.
De hecho será casualidad, pero desde que he cambiado de estrategia la cosa me va mucho mejor.


----------



## Chila (5 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Codere, Solaria, ... al final son empresas jodidas, impredecibles por lo manipuladas que están y una trampa cojonuda para gacelas.
> No se. Llamadme loco pero si yo buscara otro valor me centraría en otra cosa. Otro perfil de empresa con más capitalización y a ser posible que no esté a punto de petar.
> De hecho será casualidad, pero desde que he cambiado de estrategia la cosa me va mucho mejor.



Pues sí, hay chicharros con más potencial.
Empresas que están consiguiendo contratos ahora mismo, que aumentan beneficios, que no están al borde del cierre...


----------



## ninfireblade (5 Nov 2013)

Recopilo el conteo de acciones:


ninfireblade: 5030
1965: 540
madruga: 2950
Robopoli: 947
mario_sg: 1500
El Conde Pufo: 1500
duroncete: 800
amigodemisamigos: 2500

Total: 15767


A ver si salen el resto que no me creo que sea yo aqui el mas temerario


----------



## rulifu (5 Nov 2013)

Chila dijo:


> Pues sí, hay chicharros con más potencial.
> Empresas que están consiguiendo contratos ahora mismo, que aumentan beneficios, que no están al borde del cierre...



Cuales son?


----------



## Efraim (5 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Codere, Solaria, ... al final son empresas jodidas, impredecibles por lo manipuladas que están y una trampa cojonuda para gacelas.
> No se. Llamadme loco pero si yo buscara otro valor me centraría en otra cosa. Otro perfil de empresa con más capitalización y a ser posible que no esté a punto de petar.
> De hecho será casualidad, pero desde que he cambiado de estrategia la cosa me va mucho mejor.



No perder dinero es más importante que ganarlo, por eso hace falta un margen de seguridad, que puede ser factores como: 

-la ventaja competitiva
-el bajo precio de la acción 
-la diversificación (= variedad de activos con la menor correlación posible).

En cambio, correr detrás de los precios de chicharros a menudo lleva al siguiente precipicio. Digo esto con toda la admiración del mundo hacia quienes consiguen importantes rentabilidades (después de comisiones e impuestos) haciendo trading.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Nov 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Vigia y Koncorde dan entrada clara en codere, creo que superando el 1,57-58 las cosas se verian mucho mejor.
> 
> Suerte.



Yo dije anoche que esta y tubacex que habían saltado la alarma de soporte en el triángulo.... 

pero ojo, que le MACD da cero patatero. y no ha entrado ningún tibu.

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 17:32 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> en PRT es curioso, me da señal de triángulo en soporte, como Tubacex



lo encontré.

---------- Post added 04-nov-2013 at 18:22 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> Vigia y Koncorde dan entrada clara en codere, creo que superando el 1,57-58 las cosas se verian mucho mejor.
> 
> Suerte.



en triángulo y resistencias da que toca 1.61-1.62 y que de ahí no pasa

si pasase es un cambio de tendencia a corto, y quizás a apor 1.77-1.78


----------



## lio555 (5 Nov 2013)

11500 por aquí ,aun sigo cargadito

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (5 Nov 2013)

venga hoy 0.09 arriba.


----------



## Duendek86 (5 Nov 2013)

lio555 dijo:


> 11500 por aquí ,aun sigo cargadito
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505G mediante Tapatalk



Los que callan y los que seguian el hilo silenciosamente seran los que mas lleven.

Por eso yo callo :: :: ::


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

Que callaitos estáis con el volumen que lleva y esa subidita tan maja ::


----------



## mpbk (5 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Que callaitos estáis con el volumen que lleva y esa subidita tan maja ::



y lo que va a subir si no salta el stop.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (5 Nov 2013)

Gacelilla/himbersor :: con 4.200 títulos.
Venga, a salir a la palestra!


----------



## Duendek86 (5 Nov 2013)

Yo lo diré cuando no me de vergüenza, la media que llevo es 1.58 por cierto

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 09:40 ----------

juas, volvemos a 1.53 xDDD nada, sera un susto, con la proxima transaccion volvemos arriba!


----------



## Mr. Blonde (5 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Yo lo diré cuando no me de vergüenza, la media que llevo es 1.58 por cierto



Tienes que decirlo o _la maldición del centimillo en subasta_ caerá sobre ti ::


----------



## ane agurain (5 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Yo lo diré cuando no me de vergüenza, la media que llevo es 1.58 por cierto
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 09:40 ----------
> 
> juas, volvemos a 1.53 xDDD nada, sera un susto, con la proxima transaccion volvemos arriba!



gran oportunidad para salir en 1.60-1.61


ayer entré en Realia (a mi también me daba vergüenza decirlo) me dió señal "así" Koncorde. ahora espero doblar ::


----------



## Geyperman (5 Nov 2013)

Yo llevo 2700:fiufiu:


----------



## Duendek86 (5 Nov 2013)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Tienes que decirlo o _la maldición del centimillo en subasta_ caerá sobre ti ::



digamos que llevo entre 10.000 y 200.000 titulos xD :cook:

--------------------
MEJOR OFERTA
Volumen de títulos	Precio
12.000	1,53 EUR
MEJOR DEMANDA
Precio	Volumen de títulos
1,57 EUR	4.929

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 09:48 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> gran oportunidad para salir en 1.60-1.61
> 
> 
> ayer entré en Realia (a mi también me daba vergüenza decirlo) me dió señal "así" Koncorde. ahora espero doblar ::



Si, tengo pensado deshacerme al menos de la mitad a esos valores a la espera de acontecimientos.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Nov 2013)

ha sido contar que tengo realia y caer un 3%, bueno, hasta que bajen a 0.83 no palmo 


codere:

DEMANDA
Volumen Precio
3.318 1,5300
OFERTA
Precio Volumen
1,5700 4.929


----------



## ninfireblade (5 Nov 2013)

Actualizo...


ninfireblade: 5030
1965: 540
madruga: 2950
Robopoli: 947
mario_sg: 1500
El Conde Pufo: 1500
duroncete: 800
amigodemisamigos: 2500
lio555: 11500
Mr. Blonde: 4200
Geyperman: 2700
Duendek86: 10000 (como minimo)


Total: 44167


Esto ya empieza a tomar un volumen interesante.


----------



## Duendek86 (5 Nov 2013)

7000 titulos a 1.56 para codere 


Voy a echar un vistazo a realia a ver...


----------



## ninfireblade (5 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> 7000 titulos a 1.56 para codere
> 
> 
> Voy a echar un vistazo a realia a ver...




¿ Has cargado otros 7000 o es el total que llevas ?


----------



## Duendek86 (5 Nov 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Has cargado otros 7000 o es el total que llevas ?



No no, es cotizacion. No compro mas ni borracho, tranquilos xD

Realia parece que vuelve a tirar hacia arriba ahora


----------



## Kamui (5 Nov 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Has cargado otros 7000 o es el total que llevas ?



Es lo que se ha movido ahora.


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> No no, es cotizacion. No compro mas ni borracho, tranquilos xD
> 
> Realia parece que vuelve a tirar hacia arriba ahora



Duende yo te dejo las mías a precio de coste!!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Duendek86 (5 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Duende yo te dejo las mías a precio de coste!!! :XX::XX::XX:



Espero poder recordarte este post mas adelante ) ) )


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Espero poder recordarte este post mas adelante ) ) )



Eso será cuando Codere cotice en el Ibex35 XDXDXD
Que grandes momentos nos ha hecho pasar XDXDXD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Duendek86 (5 Nov 2013)

2500 titulos mas a 1.56 [cotizacion xD]

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 10:43 ----------

Nuestro querido amigo Cabaleiro comenta esto:

3 Valores a seguir Codere Inmobiliaria Colonial Vertice 360º | Intereconomía | 1107659


> Codere a punto de confirmar una nueva ruptura alcista
> Tras el fracaso en la resistencia de 1,65€ y la posterior vuelta a mínimos en 1,43€ codere se dispone a romper de nuevo al alza.
> En esta ocasión nos encontramos ante la directriz bajista que pasa por 1,53€, su ruptura tendría implicaciones alcistas con primer objetivo en 1,65€, mas arriba superando esta ultima zona si que tendría el aspecto de buscar la resistencia prometida de 1,97€.
> Como datos positivos tenemos el estocástico marcando señal de compra y el MACD a punto de cruzar al alza y pasar a terreno positivo.
> El volumen hoy ha sido el mas alto en las ultimas 6 sesiones, la presión vendedora de semanas anteriores ha desparecido, si sigue así pronto romperá y de esta vez debería ser la buena, el retraso con el mercado y las ultimas noticias positivas conocidas deberían servir de catalizador para el valor.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Nov 2013)

> Codere a punto de confirmar una nueva ruptura alcista
> Tras el fracaso en la resistencia de 1,65€ y la posterior vuelta a mínimos en 1,43€ codere se dispone a romper de nuevo al alza.
> En esta ocasión nos encontramos ante *la directriz bajista que pasa por 1,53€,* su ruptura tendría implicaciones alcistas *con primer objetivo en 1,65€*, mas arriba superando esta ultima zona si que tendría el aspecto de *buscar la resistencia prometida de 1,97€.*
> Como datos positivos tenemos el estocástico marcando señal de compra y el MACD a punto de cruzar al alza y pasar a terreno positivo.
> El volumen hoy ha sido el mas alto en las ultimas 6 sesiones, la presión vendedora de semanas anteriores ha desparecido, si sigue así pronto romperá y de esta vez debería ser la buena, el retraso con el mercado y las ultimas noticias positivas conocidas deberían servir de catalizador para el valor.




en estos 3 datos yo no coincido para nada

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 03:48 ----------

ah vale, es el pavo que lleva recomendado codere 1 mes

estará cargado

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 03:56 ----------

Codere y Evolution Gaming desplegarn 'live roulette' en maquinas de juego en Latinoamrica


----------



## Duendek86 (5 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> en estos 3 datos yo no coincido para nada
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 03:48 ----------
> 
> ...





Si, es el de siempre xD por eso le llamo "nuestro amigo Cabaleiro xD"
Esa noticia es de hace unos dias, hay alguna mas que le pillan de refilon como la posible concesion de una carrera de F1 en Mejico a manos de una empresa con la que comparte un hipodromo y alguna cosa mas en la zona. Tambien esta el tema de la multa en Italia donde no se ha acogido a la aministia parcial y sigue esperando a ver si el constitucional de alli declara ilegal ese impuesto o algo asi he entendido con el google translate 
http://www.milenio.com/firmas/alberto_aguilar/Soberon-CIE-Gobierno-Federal-GDF_18_184361630.html
Sanatoria slot: versati 234,8 mln dalle sei concessionarie aderenti - ilVelino/AGV NEWS

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 11:01 ----------

Anda, lo que comentas tu sale tambien en yahoo de hace minutos
Codere y Evolution Gaming desplegarán 'live roulette' en maquinas de juego en Latinoamérica - Yahoo Finanzas España

Yo hace dias la vi en medios pequeños locales, esto ya es otra cosa 

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 11:04 ----------

Entre tanto tocamos el 1.54... pero que haceis insensatos, no vendais a esos precios que despegamooosss :bla: :bla: :bla:

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 11:06 ----------

1.55 de nuevo


----------



## Kamui (5 Nov 2013)

Estamos a un paso del rojo.


----------



## Sebasesco (5 Nov 2013)

El Conde Pufo dijo:


> 1500 mías que pueden significar mi divorcio si no suben a 2.40 (si, soy de la tribu más inmunda y apestosa del planeta Coderiano).
> Espero que algün año de estos dejen fumar en las salas de tragaperras y eso salve parte de mi "fortuna"



Me solidarizo contigo, caí el mismo día.....::::


----------



## Duendek86 (5 Nov 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Estamos a un paso del rojo.



como minimo descansamos un ratito en 1.52, a ver que pasa.

MEJOR OFERTA
Volumen de títulos	Precio
5.502	1,52 EUR
MEJOR DEMANDA
Precio	Volumen de títulos
1,54 EUR	5.312


----------



## ane agurain (5 Nov 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Estamos a un paso del rojo.



no puede ser, dió compra ayer


debería subir hasta 1.61 máximo




claro que igual da venta mañana


----------



## Jorkomboi (5 Nov 2013)

Visto en Bolsacanaria:


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Visto en Bolsacanaria:



Bueno bueno... un poco sagerau... que se les ha ido la raya roja por debajo del 0 :XX::XX:


----------



## decloban (5 Nov 2013)

Y a mi me da que el subido de septiembre esta mas que confirmado que fue por culpa de este foro y realmente no habían motivos.

La empresa sigue igual de bien o de mal que hace 2 meses y tiene pinta de terminar el año igual de bien o de mal.

Con la cantidad de deuda que tienen si o si tienen que hacer ampliación de capital, eso si no quiebra.


----------



## Duendek86 (5 Nov 2013)

1.51 con 1200 titulos


----------



## Neu___ (5 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Y a mi me da que el subido de septiembre esta mas que confirmado que fue por culpa de este foro y realmente no habían motivos.
> 
> La empresa sigue igual de bien o de mal que hace 2 meses y tiene pinta de terminar el año igual de bien o de mal.
> 
> Con la cantidad de deuda que tienen si o si tienen que hacer ampliación de capital, eso si no quiebra.



Claro, este foro movio más de 3 millones de euros en un solo dia. :Aplauso:
CODERE (CDRE): Cotización acción CODERE : LaBolsa.com


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

Neu___ dijo:


> Claro, este foro movio más de 3 millones de euros en un solo dia. :Aplauso:
> CODERE (CDRE): Cotización acción CODERE : LaBolsa.com



Igual los 3 millones no pero el primer medio millón igual sí y luego efecto réplica... 
En cualquier caso nunca lo sabremos.


----------



## Kamui (5 Nov 2013)

Los movimientos de Codere son desesperantes.


----------



## Duendek86 (5 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Igual los 3 millones no pero el primer medio millón igual sí y luego efecto réplica...
> En cualquier caso nunca lo sabremos.



A ver, ahi va una prueba, asi salimos de dudas

CODERE SE DISPARA, VAMOS, SUBIROS AL CARRO QUE NOS VAMOS A LOS 4€


----------



## Kamui (5 Nov 2013)

Tenía buena pinta cuando subía a 1,57 a primera hora, pero está haciendo lo mismo que hacía cuando Benito se dedicaba a vender, en cuanto veían que subía la bajaban hasta el rojo.


----------



## Geyperman (5 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> A ver, ahi va una prueba, asi salimos de dudas
> 
> CODERE SE DISPARA, VAMOS, SUBIROS AL CARRO QUE NOS VAMOS A LOS 4€






ya no cuela:no:


----------



## decloban (5 Nov 2013)

Neu___ dijo:


> Claro, este foro movio más de 3 millones de euros en un solo dia. :Aplauso:
> CODERE (CDRE): Cotización acción CODERE : LaBolsa.com



Evidentemente no solo compraron en este foro pero si fueron los causantes de que le echasen los ojos los leones.


----------



## Duendek86 (5 Nov 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Tenía buena pinta cuando subía a 1,57 a primera hora, pero está haciendo lo mismo que hacía cuando Benito se dedicaba a vender, en cuanto veían que subía la bajaban hasta el rojo.



El Ibex no ayuda mucho tampoco... puede que no sea el mejor dia para la heroica.


----------



## Kamui (5 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> El Ibex no ayuda mucho tampoco... puede que no sea el mejor dia para la heroica.



Que le den por culo al IBEX, a Realia o Tecnocom no les está afectando mucho.


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> A ver, ahi va una prueba, asi salimos de dudas
> 
> CODERE SE DISPARA, VAMOS, SUBIROS AL CARRO QUE NOS VAMOS A LOS 4€



Joder!!! He vuelto a picar!!! :´´´(

:XX:


----------



## Sebasesco (5 Nov 2013)

Geyperman dijo:


> ya no cuela:no:




juas, juas, juas........:XX:

Me parto!!


----------



## Kamui (5 Nov 2013)

Vaya sangría en general.


----------



## queco (5 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> A ver, ahi va una prueba, asi salimos de dudas
> 
> CODERE SE DISPARA, VAMOS, SUBIROS AL CARRO QUE NOS VAMOS A LOS 4€



¿Qué broker ofrece CFD's de Codere?

Quiero comprar muchos largos y apalancarme mucho.


----------



## Chila (5 Nov 2013)

queco dijo:


> ¿Qué broker ofrece CFD's de Codere?
> 
> Quiero comprar muchos largos y apalancarme mucho.



Sin miedo caballeros.


----------



## Kamui (5 Nov 2013)

Pues ya vamos por 1,50.


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

Si es que es el mismo patrón de siempre... pega subidita entra sangre de gacela nueva y vuelta a distribuir.
En este valor y otros similares no vale ni el técnico, ni el fundamental, ni la madre de todos los Coderes. 
Es lo que decida el cuidador y las manos fuertes a cada momento.


----------



## itaka (5 Nov 2013)

1.48, nada que no levantamos cabeza.


----------



## Kamui (5 Nov 2013)

1,47 a este paso terminamos peor que ayer.


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> 1,47 a este paso terminamos peor que ayer.



Pero mejor que mañana ::


----------



## Duendek86 (5 Nov 2013)

No puedo dejaros ni un momento... La que habeis liado!
Parece que el mini rebote es cada vez mas pequeño.


----------



## queco (5 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si es que es el mismo patrón de siempre... pega subidita entra sangre de gacela nueva y vuelta a distribuir.
> En este valor y otros similares no vale ni el técnico, ni el fundamental, ni la madre de todos los Coderes.
> Es lo que decida el cuidador y las manos fuertes a cada momento.



Pero en éste y en muchos valores de la bolsa española. 
Las empresas con tan poca capitalización las menean con 4 duros.


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

queco dijo:


> Pero en éste y en muchos valores de la bolsa española.
> Las empresas con tan poca capitalización las menean con 4 duros.



Por eso he emigrado a las americanas en un porcentaje alto. 
Aquí y en Europa están todas "endudás" hasta las cejas, intervenidas y/o a punto darse el batacazo. 
No digo que eso sea la panacea pero hay mucha más variedad y sin "*tanto*" mamonea. Remarco el "tanto".


----------



## Duendek86 (5 Nov 2013)

Hemos recuperado un poquito, 1.49 con 200 titulos ahora mismo, pero hace un segundo estabamos a 1.5

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 17:12 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Por eso he emigrado a las americanas en un porcentaje alto.
> Aquí y en Europa están todas "endudás" hasta las cejas, intervenidas y/o a punto darse el batacazo.
> No digo que eso sea la panacea pero hay mucha más variedad y sin "*tanto*" mamonea. Remarco el "tanto".



La verdad es que en cuanto cierre el tema de codere volvere a pasarme por el nasdaq, hecho de menos mis tesla, y mas ahora que se han puesto a relativo buen precio tras estar hace unas semanas cerca de los 200$


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Hemos recuperado un poquito, 1.49 con 200 titulos ahora mismo, pero hace un segundo estabamos a 1.5
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 17:12 ----------
> 
> ...



A mi me dan un poco de mal rollete todavía las teslas. 
Demasiada incertidumbre y mucha subida acumulada. 
Si te va un rollo más conservador y más a largo plazo mira las carteras de morningstar. Yo desde que empecé, hace mes y medio, llevo una rentabilidad media de un 3,57% y más contento que unas castañuelas. En el año lleva alrededor del 30% que oye... tampoco está tan mal, creo yo...
No es un 20% mensual pero yo que sé... a mí de momento me vale ::


----------



## Deibis (5 Nov 2013)

La que se dispara es Fersa! A ver si por fin superamos la resistencia en 0,48€.


----------



## Duendek86 (5 Nov 2013)

1.46 al cierre, veamos la subasta. Yo apuesto por el 1.49


----------



## Robopoli (5 Nov 2013)

Otia!! Las Coderes!!! A las cavernas otra vez....

---------- Post added 05-nov-2013 at 17:33 ----------




Duendek86 dijo:


> 1.46 al cierre, veamos la subasta. Yo apuesto por el 1.49



Yo veo que hoy nos vamos a 1,45


----------



## Duendek86 (5 Nov 2013)

1.47 al final


----------



## decloban (5 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si te va un rollo más conservador y más a largo plazo mira las carteras de morningstar. Yo desde que empecé, hace mes y medio, llevo una rentabilidad media de un 3,57% y más contento que unas castañuelas.



Salirse de CDR para estar pendiente del cambio $/€, mas de uno morirá joven :XX:


----------



## Kamui (5 Nov 2013)

Joder con Codere, parecía que podía despegar un poco y ha terminado otra vez donde la semana pasada.

Al menos Solaria después de la subida final de hoy con que suba un poco más las mando a tomar por culo, o pensáis que puede ser interesantes mantenerlas hasta final de año?


----------



## ane agurain (6 Nov 2013)

Yo creo que es hora de salirse de Mapfre, caf, Acciona, amadeus, inditex, viscofan... él que esté. incluso de enagas, repsol, dia, ree

todas estas *salida*


y para mañana dan entrada: montebalito, nh y faes


mantengo mis grifols y eads en +8% en 6 sesiones, y tienen pinta de que van para arriba bastante bien.

realia vendida con plusvas, ha tocado techo para mí.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Salirse de CDR para estar pendiente del cambio $/€, mas de uno morirá joven :XX:




El Eur/Usd ha oscilado de 1,27 a 1,38 en un año y suele parar poco en esos extremos y estar más por la medio de 1.33 aprox. 
Esa oscilación la tienes con los euro-chicharros un día tonto


----------



## mpbk (6 Nov 2013)

nada de bajar de 1.42


----------



## Duendek86 (6 Nov 2013)

Por fin funciona burbuja, ya me estaba imaginando el ejercito de abogados de Depeche cerrando burbuja... Me he acojonado por unas horas...


----------



## creative (6 Nov 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Joder con Codere, parecía que podía despegar un poco y ha terminado otra vez donde la semana pasada.
> 
> Al menos Solaria después de la subida final de hoy con que suba un poco más las mando a tomar por culo, o pensáis que puede ser interesantes mantenerlas hasta final de año?



Yo no pienso venderlas y me encuentro con ganancias. Les veo recorrido


----------



## adivino (6 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo creo que es hora de salirse de Mapfre, caf, Acciona, amadeus, inditex, viscofan... él que esté. incluso de enagas, repsol, dia, ree
> 
> todas estas *salida*
> 
> ...



yo entro en nh si abre hacia arriba. esta justo parada ante una resistencia . si la supera ( creo que lo va a hacer) va hacia arriba . Pero ojo si rebota...


----------



## Kamui (6 Nov 2013)

creative dijo:


> Yo no pienso venderlas y me encuentro con ganancias. Les veo recorrido



En base a qué ve recorrido a Solaria? Presentación de resultados o algo?


----------



## ane agurain (6 Nov 2013)

adivino dijo:


> yo entro en nh si abre hacia arriba. esta justo parada ante una resistencia . si la supera ( creo que lo va a hacer) va hacia arriba . Pero ojo si rebota...



los chinos están detrás....


El grupo chino HNA dijo el miércoles que la opción firmada con Pontegadea para comprar otro cuatro por ciento del capital de NH Hoteles contempla un precio de compra de 4,20 euros por acción. La víspera, el grupo chino anunció que ha llegado a un acuerdo para comprar un 4,059 por ciento en la cadena hotelera a la sociedad de cartera Pontegadea, propiedad del empresario Amancio Ortega, después de que las acciones subieran en la sesión un 2,7 por ciento a 4,07 euros.


----------



## Kamui (6 Nov 2013)

Subidilla a 1,51, cuánto tardará en comenzar a bajar de nuevo?


----------



## Duendek86 (6 Nov 2013)

Nuestras coderes a 1.51, a ver si recuperamos el terreno perdido ayer 

---------- Post added 06-nov-2013 at 09:14 ----------




Kamui dijo:


> Subidilla a 1,51, cuánto tardará en comenzar a bajar de nuevo?





Duendek86 dijo:


> Nuestras coderes a 1.51, a ver si recuperamos el terreno perdido ayer



Y aquí teneis la diferencia entre ser optimista y pesimista con los mismos datos sobre la mesa :XX:


----------



## Kamui (6 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Nuestras coderes a 1.51, a ver si recuperamos el terreno perdido ayer
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-nov-2013 at 09:14 ----------
> 
> ...



Día de la marmota y tal. :XX:


----------



## Duendek86 (6 Nov 2013)

La Comunidad afirma que la primera piedra de Eurovegas se retrasa hasta 2014 - ABC.es


> La primera de las tres fases del proyecto debería comenzar a construirse en diciembre
> La Comunidad afirma que la primera piedra de Eurovegas se retrasa hasta 2014
> ABC
> Una de las recreaciones virtuales del proyecto de Eurovegas
> ...



No se si esto es bueno, malo o indiferente para Codere...

---------- Post added 06-nov-2013 at 09:25 ----------

1.52 ahora, a ver si seguimos hacia arriba.

---------- Post added 06-nov-2013 at 09:39 ----------

1.47 ahora  

yo he soltado 2500 a 1.52, tengo a la venta otras 2500 del paquete que no me ha entrado completo.


----------



## Kamui (6 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> La Comunidad afirma que la primera piedra de Eurovegas se retrasa hasta 2014 - ABC.es
> 
> 
> No se si esto es bueno, malo o indiferente para Codere...
> ...



Lo ves como sube para después bajar?

Ya deshaces posiciones?


----------



## Robopoli (6 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> La Comunidad afirma que la primera piedra de Eurovegas se retrasa hasta 2014 - ABC.es
> 
> 
> No se si esto es bueno, malo o indiferente para Codere...
> ...



Buenos días marmotescos.







Ane espero que falles como una pecadora y REE suba hasta las nubes.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Nov 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Buenos días marmotescos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



estatocástico a la baja, macd a baja, media a la baja, manos fuertes saliendo....

no sé, poca chicha pinta


----------



## queco (6 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> [/COLOR]1.47 ahora
> 
> yo he soltado 2500 a 1.52, tengo a la venta otras 2500 del paquete que no me ha entrado completo.



Ya sabemos quien lo esta bajando...


----------



## Duendek86 (6 Nov 2013)

1.51 ahora.

Quiero soltar un poco de lastre, que llevo muchas, pero que muchas coderes. Me quedare con unas 10.000 - 20.000 si consigo colocar el resto lo mas cerca posible de 1.58. El paquetito de 5.000 que esta a 1.54 tambien es mio.


----------



## Duendek86 (6 Nov 2013)

1.51 ahora.

Quiero soltar un poco de lastre, que llevo muchas, pero que muchas coderes. Me quedare con unas 10.000 - 20.000 si consigo colocar el resto lo mas cerca posible de 1.58. El paquetito de 5.000 que esta a 1.54 tambien es mio.

---------- Post added 06-nov-2013 at 10:02 ----------




queco dijo:


> Ya sabemos quien lo esta bajando...



Bajarlo yo? no no, de hecho mis dos ordenes de venta estan por encima de la cotizacion actual, de modo que ayudo a subirla


----------



## Robopoli (6 Nov 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> 1.51 ahora.
> 
> Quiero soltar un poco de lastre, que llevo muchas, pero que muchas coderes. Me quedare con unas 10.000 - 20.000 si consigo colocar el resto lo mas cerca posible de 1.58. El paquetito de 5.000 que esta a 1.54 tambien es mio.
> 
> ...



Dios!!! Duende vendiendo!!! 
*Vamos a morir tooodosss!!!!!
*


----------



## calopez (6 Nov 2013)

Cierro el tema y continuamos en Ya tengo localizado otro valor con mucho potencial II


----------

